# OL Convo #9: Title 4 Sell



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 1, 2021)

Rules

- Global and OL rules apply
- Thread ends after 10000 posts
-No Disney Bashing
-No Mafia talk
-Current One Piece discussion?

-Have Fun





​

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## KBD (Nov 1, 2021)

after 2k posts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 1, 2021)

Fake

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 1, 2021)

KBD said:


> after 2k posts


Your right......4k

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 1, 2021)

T.D.A said:


> Fake


Like your parent's love for you?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## oiety (Nov 1, 2021)

How's everyone's week starting?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 1, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Your right......4k


considering the spam we had for the last 500 in #8 I wouldn't be surprised if that had ended in a couple of weeks 

thirsty hoes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 1, 2021)

First.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 1, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> -Current One Piece discussion?
> 
> -Have Fun
> 
> ...



I'm proud young padawan

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 1, 2021)

Page 1

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Luffy (Nov 1, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 1, 2021)

new thread woo

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 1, 2021)

Yesss First page! 0nly 4000post
 ? Piece of cake ..we gonna eat this!


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 1, 2021)

First page  

Test.


----------



## Redline (Nov 1, 2021)

Double test


----------



## Shanks (Nov 1, 2021)

Where is @Nighty the Mighty  and @A Optimistic . For hijacking the last part of our thread, you better stay and finish this thread off, else we are sending Mickey's princesses to get you

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 1, 2021)

KBD said:


> considering the spam we had for the last 500 in #8 I wouldn't be surprised if that had ended in a couple of weeks
> 
> thirsty hoes





Redline said:


> Yesss First page! 0nly 4000posr ? Piece of cake ..we gonna eat this!


10,000 then....geese.....

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 1, 2021)

i will probably never post here again unless more of my posts get moved, then i'll shitpost a bit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 1, 2021)

New thread @Ekkologix @Lurko @Ren. @Irene @Gledonux @_Mo_

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 1, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> 10,000 then....geese.....


Lol, that's going to take another year.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 1, 2021)

Im glad we were so classy about taking @Alibaba Saluja out of the picture

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 1, 2021)

Here I thought the convo would be named "Disneyland underground prison" or smth

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 1, 2021)

ooo should we make an selfie event to start off the new thread? I know @Serenity wanted to make a thread for it a while back but it's too casual of a thread to make in the section so we can do something like that in here and just tag the ol members?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 1, 2021)

Soca said:


> ooo should we make an selfie event to start off the new thread? I know @Serenity wanted to make a thread for it a while back but it's too casual of a thread to make in the section so we can do something like that in here and just tag the ol members?


Mikey and I post our selfies daily


----------



## Ren. (Nov 1, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Rules
> 
> - Global and OL rules apply
> - Thread ends after 4000 posts
> ...


You guys killed my thread.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 1, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Rules
> 
> - Global and OL rules apply
> - Thread ends after 4000 posts
> ...


no way mickey won
this ones rigged

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 1, 2021)

quick give me the receipts and evidence
sm1 delete a post guys


----------



## Shanks (Nov 1, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> quick give me the receipts and evidence
> sm1 delete a post guys


That will be 5 bucks!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 1, 2021)

Shanks said:


> That will be 5 bucks!


brb deleting a post from page 20

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 1, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> brb deleting a post from page 20


Yeah, Nighty gonna get dat 10,000 then.


----------



## KBD (Nov 1, 2021)

@DeVision could derail the result by a page or two just by deleting the Luffy pokemons he posted

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 1, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Yeah, Nighty gonna get dat 10,000 then.


@Nighty the Mighty  made that thread with the shitposting about Harry Potter on a thread.

So @Kinjin  is the one that reached 10k


----------



## Shanks (Nov 1, 2021)

Ren. said:


> @Nighty the Mighty  made that thread with the shitposting about Harry Potter on a thread.
> 
> So @Kinjin  is the one that reached 10k


No. Those scheming scam artists will all get their asses kicked by Mami... soon. Despite that @DeVision and I still managed the save the foundation of this thread and secure 9,999 and 10,000.

Reactions: Winner 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Nov 1, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Yeah, Nighty gonna get dat 10,000 then.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 1, 2021)

I bet @Alibaba Saluja paid @Kinjin money. He knows that most of us are asleep, inactive at that very time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ren. (Nov 1, 2021)

Shanks said:


> No. Those scheming scam artists will all get their asses kicked by Mami... soon. Despite that [B]@DeVision and I still managed the save the foundation of this thread and secure 9,999 and 10,000.[/B]




Must be nice when there is no competition for that  ... @Redline

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 1, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I bet @Alibaba Saluja paid @Kinjin money. He knows that most of us are asleep, inactive at that very time.


Neah, he just got my permission to make that last thread


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 1, 2021)

just started mandelorian and its good actually
im surprised

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 1, 2021)

love this guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 1, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> just started mandelorian and its good actually
> im surprised


It is.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 1, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Neah, he just got my permission to make that last thread


You are one of those scam artist from the last thread also

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 1, 2021)

Shanks said:


> You are one of those scam artist from the last thread also


I am the  Scam Artist

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Nov 1, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I bet @Alibaba Saluja paid @Kinjin money. He knows that most of us are asleep, inactive at that very time.


paid him money to do what exactly


----------



## Shanks (Nov 1, 2021)

KBD said:


> paid him money to do what exactly


These damn cops are dirty, I tell ya..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Nov 1, 2021)

first


----------



## KBD (Nov 1, 2021)

Shanks said:


> These damn cops are dirty, I tell ya..


lol but Mickey already moved the goalpost like 3 times. next its going to be 100k posts


----------



## KBD (Nov 1, 2021)

what do you think this is, public domain?


----------



## MO (Nov 1, 2021)

@Soca starting off the new thread right.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 1, 2021)

Roll!  

Have fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 1, 2021)

MO said:


> @Soca starting off the new thread right.


Funny you bring beyonce in here. I was literally watching this today

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MO (Nov 1, 2021)

Soca said:


> Funny you bring beyonce in here. I was literally watching this today


reminds me of.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 1, 2021)

Testing.


----------



## Soca (Nov 1, 2021)

MO said:


> reminds me of.


brad fucked up  

the amount of shame these cats have to feel to get fired by absolute GOATS  

on stage to boot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2021)

First!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2021)

Hey. 4k posts to end this thread? That's not okay.


----------



## January (Nov 2, 2021)

Woah, New thread!


Name your wish, and it shall be granted


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2021)

Yo  

Recovered from Haloween excesses?


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

I have no idea but this was in my recommended


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2021)

KBD said:


> lol but Mickey already moved the goalpost like 3 times. next its going to be 100k posts





KBD said:


> I have no idea but this was in my recommended


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Here I thought the convo would be named "Disneyland underground prison" or smth


I am disappointed you do not appreciate the subtly.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


>


The real Mickey would never ban a girl just for eating a hot dog right?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2021)

KBD said:


> The real Mickey would never ban a girl just for eating a hot dog right?


Of course not. I would simply repackage.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am disappointed you do not appreciate the subtly.



I'm a "straight in the face" kind of guy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

I thought twice about posting this, but for the glory of @Mickey Mouse

Reactions: GODA 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

but how is the OL doing? @Alibaba Saluja @Mihawk @Duhul10 @A Optimistic @Beast @NotTommy @MO @convict @GreenEggsAHam @DeVision @Soca @Louis-954 @Kurozumi @Lawliet @Kinjin @ClannadFan @CoopoNitro7 @Redline@Shanks  @Nighty the Mighty@Lurko @Light D Lamperouge @oiety @T.D.A @V

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

I think we are in for our best year yet, Mickey in the helm of the convo and Shanks finally making his move

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2021)

Don't know about the OL but imma eat a beyond meat burger again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2021)

And some nacos


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Don't know about the OL but imma eat a beyond meat burger again


I meant to ask you, do you eat eggs?


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

@Lurko and @Shanks give me users but I cant tag em? XD


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

Ok nvm Im just a noob

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2021)

I don't know what Tex Mex is but imma go for it instead of nacos


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2021)

KBD said:


> I meant to ask you, do you eat eggs?



Aye. ate one hard boiled egg today.

That Vitamin B12 and proteins must come from somewhere

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MO (Nov 2, 2021)

KBD said:


> but how is the OL doing? @Alibaba Saluja @Mihawk @Duhul10 @A Optimistic @Beast @NotTommy @MO @convict @GreenEggsAHam @DeVision @Soca @Louis-954 @Kurozumi @Lawliet @Kinjin @ClannadFan @CoopoNitro7 @Redline@Shanks  @Nighty the Mighty@Lurko @Light D Lamperouge @oiety @T.D.A @V


I have a headache right now but I need to start and finish this assignment due tomorrow night.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2021)

Oh shut up @Alibaba Saluja 
You make me sick with your health. Fuck you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

MO said:


> I have a headache right now but I need to start and finish this assignment due tomorrow night.


oof I know the feeling, left it for the last minute huh? best of luck!


----------



## MO (Nov 2, 2021)

KBD said:


> oof I know the feeling, left it for the last minute huh? best of luck!


no, I had 2 midterms. One yesterday and one friday.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

MO said:


> no, I had 2 midterms. One yesterday and one friday.


oof, luckily in my country and luckily I had the right teacher she fixed this to be workable for me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Oh shut up @Alibaba Saluja
> You make me sick with your health. Fuck you.



It makes me sick too

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2021)

Ok Veggie burrito here I come

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2021)

Tomorrow gonna go for Fajitas

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2021)

Fcking Vegans monopolising the food and I get plates without cheese

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2021)

Alibaba out 

See you tomorrow

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It makes me sick too




Serves you right!



Alibaba Saluja said:


> Fcking Vegans monopolising the food and I get plates without cheese





Said it before. Fucking vegans eating my foods food.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MO (Nov 2, 2021)

KBD said:


> oof, luckily in my country and luckily I had the right teacher she fixed this to be workable for me


I didn't ask but I'm pretty sure I would have been declined.


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

MO said:


> I didn't ask but I'm pretty sure I would have been declined.


naah over here you would have been applied Im pretty sure. If I was...


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

also @DeVision babs aint vegan, I just asked if he had eggs and he said he loved that shit


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 2, 2021)

MO said:


> I have a headache right now but I need to start and finish this assignment due tomorrow night.


All nighters are part of uni life

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2021)

KBD said:


> also @DeVision babs aint vegan, I just asked if he had eggs and he said he loved that shit



I know. But he's in the same casket....wait sorry. I meant basket.


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

which is good in my eyes of course, since I find many things about the whole meat debate so and so. But especially with dairy and eggs I have found myself to be no go. Just would never be able to do it guys. Sorry to all you full vegans but thats the limit for me.


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

I get having meat as celebratory only every now and then kind of food though, as it was in the past. And I think everyone who can enjoy a sirloin better be able to enjoy some cheeks too.


----------



## MO (Nov 2, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> All nighters are part of uni life


I don't think I will need to put in an all nighter for this assignment fortunely. but true.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2021)

KBD said:


> which is good in my eyes of course, since I find many things about the whole meat debate so and so. But especially with dairy and eggs I have found myself to be no go. Just would never be able to do it guys. Sorry to all you full vegans but thats the limit for me.



Oh come on. Screw them and their feelings.

They never imagined when they cut the white part of a peper, they're basically tearing their balls.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 2, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> All nighters are part of uni life


I remember I had an assignment due on friday at 10 am spent the whole week working on it and finished it on Friday at 7 am


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2021)

I'm Vegetarian, not Vegan 

Cheese is love, cheese is life

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm Vegetarian, not Vegan
> 
> Cheese is love, cheese is life


good enough for me

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> I remember I had an assignment due on friday at 10 am spent the whole week working on it and finished it on Friday at 7 am


I also remember doing 24/7 drinking spree, not giving a f and finsihing in 30% top of the county. Good enough around here. woo


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

but there is nothing I fear more than deadlines. big OOF


----------



## oiety (Nov 2, 2021)

KBD said:


> but how is the OL doing? @Alibaba Saluja @Mihawk @Duhul10 @A Optimistic @Beast @NotTommy @MO @convict @GreenEggsAHam @DeVision @Soca @Louis-954 @Kurozumi @Lawliet @Kinjin @ClannadFan @CoopoNitro7 @Redline@Shanks  @Nighty the Mighty@Lurko @Light D Lamperouge @oiety @T.D.A @V



Posting from work like a bastard. Went to a really meh Halloween party hosted by a friend this weekend. How's you, mate?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Ok Veggie burrito here I come


That is not a burrito then......some sort of fancy cow food 


Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm Vegetarian, not Vegan
> 
> Cheese is love, cheese is life


What is the difference?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## oiety (Nov 2, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That is not a burrito then......some sort of fancy cow food
> 
> What is the difference?


Vegetarians can't have any meat-no fish, no chicken, no beef, no pork, etc.
Vegans can't have anything that comes from an animal byproduct, iirc. No milk, no cheese, no honey, no butter, no gelatin, etc.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That is not a burrito then......some sort of fancy cow food
> 
> What is the difference?





oiety said:


> Vegetarians can't have any meat-no fish, no chicken, no beef, no pork, etc.
> Vegans can't have anything that comes from an animal byproduct, iirc. No milk, no cheese, no honey, no butter, no gelatin, etc.



This  

Vegans are weird  

Imagine not eating cheese.

Although melted Vegan cheese is not too bad

Reactions: Agree 1 | GODA 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

oiety said:


> Posting from work like a bastard. Went to a really meh Halloween party hosted by a friend this weekend. How's you, mate?


Something similar, ended up smoking a joint offered to me and of course it was bammer. Well I deserved it. Got a day of by an early request to sleep the whole thing off though.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 2, 2021)

Btw @Mickey Mouse I think your bet with @KBD is null, cuz he doesn't have 5M to begin with.


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Btw @Mickey Mouse I think your bet with @KBD is null, cuz he doesn't have 5M to begin with.


Which one? The rep bot can always neg me


----------



## Shanks (Nov 2, 2021)

Vegan eating Dev's food's food.

Vegetarians eating Dev's food's food and his food. Damn greedy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 2, 2021)

KBD said:


> Which one? The rep bot can always neg me


Not suppose to go into negatives


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That is not a burrito then......some sort of fancy cow food



EXACTLY!



Shanks said:


> Vegan eating Dev's food's food.
> 
> Vegetarians eating Dev's food's food and his food. Damn greedy




Yeah. Those fuckers. Once the food of my food runs out - my food's gonna run out too. 
Fucking vegans and vegetarians want to kill me. Fuck them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2021)

oiety said:


> Vegetarians can't have any meat-no fish, no chicken, no beef, no pork, etc.
> Vegans can't have anything that comes from an animal byproduct, iirc. No milk, no cheese, no honey, no butter, no gelatin, etc.





Alibaba Saluja said:


> This
> 
> Vegans are weird
> 
> ...


.........very little difference...... 


Shanks said:


> Btw @Mickey Mouse I think your bet with @KBD is null, cuz he doesn't have 5M to begin with.


Bullshit. He had 5 mil rep when he made it i am sure.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 2, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> .........very little difference......
> 
> Bullshit. He had 5 mil rep when he made it i am sure.


@KBD  you need to posts about 80 X times on Shrike's ITT I rep you thread in the Alley.... Quick, before it's too late.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @KBD  you need to posts about 80 X times on Shrike's ITT I rep you thread in the Alley.... Quick, before it's too late.


@KBD  Life will be compensation if I do not get it. I will be back to even if I don't get it.


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

Seems like have forgotten losing a bet in Mickey's club house.. but I'll pay it  this is why the rep bot can neg


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

I'll live red to pay my debt

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2021)

Can your hear it?

The sound of bankruptcy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 2, 2021)

KBD said:


> I'll live red to pay my debt


Na, not allow to go into red in Chrollo. We are not a dodgy Asian underground casino where by you can go into red and then go home and beat your wife and kids.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2021)

I am already going to lose 2.4 mil rep because of that damn slimy used cars sells man @Kinjin  and his infernal bait thread. @Rep Bot  sure takes a long ass time with those prizes. Most like because he....or she ( @Rinoa or most likely @Majin Lu  ) hates seeing Disney win. So many fucking people melted away from Chrolloseum which is closing on like Friday or Saturday.




So much hate.....

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Na, not allow to go into red in Chrollo. We are not a dodgy Asian underground casino where by you can go into red and then go home and beat your wife and kids.


A momentary lapse   I'm sure @Kinjin will fix me


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am already going to lose 2.4 mil rep because of that damn slimy used cars sells man @Kinjin  and his infernal bait thread. @Rep Bot  sure takes a long ass time with those prizes. Most like because he....or she ( @Rinoa or most likely @Majin Lu  ) hates seeing Disney win. So many fucking people melted away from Chrolloseum which is closing on like Friday or Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've got your back. Let's lose all rep I have. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2021)

DeVision said:


> I've got your back. Let's lose all rep I have. XD


Or let's shoot you all the way to Sailor Moon.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 2, 2021)

Reeeeee

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2021)

Nighty the Mighty said:


> i will probably never post here again unless more of my posts get moved, then i'll shitpost a bit


get moved where? shitposting is the source of powa of this thread..i usually try to do my best on that regard, but if you wanna help out feel free to be more present  and check the ol more often, we are not dead yet, i mean i did die already several times but i got saved by goda just like kinemon...eheheheeh


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Lol, that's going to take another year.


most probably ..lmao but at least by then wano will be finished


----------



## Soca (Nov 2, 2021)

what's good muthafuckas

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2021)

Soca said:


> what's good muthafuckas



We bashing vegans and vegetarians. 
Take your stance.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2021)

Soca said:


> what's good muthafuckas


all good or kinda.i had one of those days at my job but aside from that things go well and you? tell us what you are doing


----------



## Lurko (Nov 2, 2021)

DeVision said:


> We bashing vegans and vegetarians.
> Take your stance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2021)

DeVision said:


> We bashing vegans and vegetarians.
> Take your stance.


easy stance for me

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2021)

Lurko said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

Vegan is straight loco 
Vegetarian is much more reasonable, and practical if you have a problem with digesting meat. ( It essentially rots so...)

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2021)

KBD said:


> Vegan is straight loco
> Vegetarian is much more reasonable, and practical if you have a problem with digesting meat. ( It essentially rots so...)


well said


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2021)

KBD said:


> Vegan is straight loco
> Vegetarian is much more reasonable, and practical if you have a problem with digesting meat. ( It essentially rots so...)



Oh shut up. Baba brainwashed you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Soca (Nov 2, 2021)

DeVision said:


> We bashing vegans and vegetarians.
> Take your stance.


I am an omnivore 

But you hoes gotta learn to respect people 


Redline said:


> all good or kinda.i had one of those days at my job but aside from that things go well and you? tell us what you are doing


I'm well. Just got off work. 

Anyone celebrate diwali in here?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2021)

Soca said:


> I am an omnivore
> 
> But you hoes gotta learn to respect people
> 
> ...


di what?xd


----------



## Lurko (Nov 2, 2021)

KBD said:


> Vegan is straight loco
> Vegetarian is much more reasonable, and practical if you have a problem with digesting meat. ( It essentially rots so...)


My couisn got engaged to a vegan and now she's a vegan.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Oh shut up. Baba brainwashed you.


the bababcomia

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

Lurko said:


> My couisn got engaged to a vegan and now she's a vegan.


Happens, just means it's not the biggest thing in the world. They have a lot more options these days. I'm never going to go vegan but I'm happy if they can innovate something I can enjoy.


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2021)

Lurko said:


> My couisn got engaged to a vegan and now she's a vegan.


i bet they got skinnier lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2021)

Soca said:


> I am an omnivore
> 
> But you hoes gotta learn to respect people



There's no respect. It's us or them.. 
We're at war, Marc, war!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2021)

KBD said:


> Happens, just means it's not the biggest thing in the world. They have a lot more options these days. I'm never going to go vegan but I'm happy if they can innovate something I can enjoy.


u know what ..as long as its gonna taste like meat but it won't really be meat its fine by me, if this helps


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Oh shut up. Baba brainwashed you.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Oh shut up. Baba brainwashed you.


Oh I'm NEVER giving up meat. Ever. Majority of my annual holidays revolve around it. But I'm willing to have less and seek other options if it becomes too expensive in the future. 

Also having difficulty digesting meat is a real thing. It still doesn't ruin eggs or dairy for you.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2021)

All hail Alibaba the Puppetmaster

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2021)

just in case u don't know it listen to it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 2, 2021)

Redline said:


> di what?xd


Diwali, the festival of lights  

You make food and sweet indian delicacies and light up stuff 





DeVision said:


> There's no respect. It's us or them..
> We're at war, Marc, war!!


Y'all muthafuckas always at war, calm down

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> All hail Alibaba the Puppetmaster


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2021)

Redline said:


> just in case u don't know it listen to it



Exquisite. 10/10. Would listen again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 2, 2021)

Soca said:


> Y'all muthafuckas always at war, calm down



I'm toughening up the crew. Shut up you wuss.


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2021)

Soca said:


> Diwali, the festival of lights
> 
> You make food and sweet indian delicacies and light up stuff
> 
> ...


cool it I saw just same videos but never saw it first person, it must be beautiful to see


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2021)

DeVision said:


> I'm toughening up the crew. Shut up you wuss.


which crew uncle drew?


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

I WISH Babs wash the only vegetarian psychopath in my life so he could brainwash me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

Just for the heck of it: have any of you butchered animals? Running down their blood by turning them upside down and letting their heart do the work is PURE GENIUS


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2021)

KBD said:


> I WISH Babs wash the only vegetarian psychopath in my life so he could brainwash me


babawashyou u mean? he can only do it with the ones that lack the will of the conqueror..lol


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2021)

KBD said:


> Just for the heck of it: have any of you butchered animals? Running down their blood by turning them upside down and letting their heart do the work is PURE GENIUS


when i was little i did things to animals i regret today nothing too bad but still now i don't literally kill a fly or a spider an ant


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

I remember shelling down a duck, and it was still a live when I went to pick it up when I was a kid. My gramps was really upset with me, and in essence asked me WTF I was doing as he rang it's neck.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

I love meat, but I do have respect for the animal you get it from, that's all. All kinds of game is the best btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2021)

Ewwwww imagine eating meat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 2, 2021)

KBD said:


> I remember shelling down a duck,


You did what

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> eating meat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

Soca said:


> You did what


Shotgun


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2021)

KBD said:


> I remember shelling down a duck, and it was still a live when I went to pick it up when I was a kid. My gramps was really upset with me, and in essence asked me WTF I was doing as he rang it's neck.


i remember my gran grandmother getting the chicken upside down all alignment on a net and then proceeding by slicing each head to let the blood go down ... it wasn't a nic show but that was their way of living back then, now i don't know if i could do that, maybe  yes for necessity but not for profit for sure


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2021)

What a GOAT emote  

Itachi level for sure

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Ewwwww imagine eating meat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> What a GOAT emote
> 
> Itachi level for sure


yeah, its pretty funny..a cat is a cat! curiosity killed the cat they say..but they also say he got nine lifes


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

It's especially funny since cats are notorious carnivores

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 2, 2021)

KBD said:


> Shotgun


You eat it?


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

Redline said:


> i remember my gran grandmother getting the chicken upside down all alignment on a net and then proceeding by slicing each head to let the blood go down ... it wasn't a nic show but that was their way of living back then, now i don't know if i could do that, maybe  yes for necessity but not for profit for sure


Yeah but the idea is genius, they deblood and cure themselves. So simple and their still beating hearts do the job  good grandma

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Ewwwww imagine eating meat


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2021)

Soca said:


> You eat it?


You.. can de-shell it... Most of them should be superficial, hence the neck ringing being key in letting the animal out of it's misery.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 2, 2021)

@KBD you savage as fuck. We don't do that to ducks around here. Just to people who steal the ducks food

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 2, 2021)

Question, what are you guys doing while posting on NF?

I used to sit in my ass, but now... I learned to keep active. Gotta stay healthy and alive longer than our OLC old man @DeVision

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Question, what are you guys doing while posting on NF?
> 
> I used to sit in my ass, but now... I learned to keep active. Gotta stay healthy and alive longer than our OLC old man @DeVision


I post whenever. Liie while on a walk. On the toilet. Playing games. Laying on my ass ready to sleep. At work.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 2, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 2, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I post whenever. Liie while on a walk. On the toilet. Playing games. Laying on my ass ready to sleep. At work.



Same actually.

Except the work part.

What's that btw?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 2, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> What's that btw?


Me? Jogging on a treadmill listening to eye of the tiger.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 2, 2021)

@adrian !!!!!!


----------



## January (Nov 2, 2021)

I also to watch people run on TV.

Makes me feel like i did a lot of excercise

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 2, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Majin Lu these these haters dislike Buroto. Get repbot to kill them all!





DeVision said:


> I blame everyone if I don't get the new thread.
> 
> 
> 
> I 2nd this! Rep Bot too @Majin Lu





Mickey Mouse said:


> I am already going to lose 2.4 mil rep because of that damn slimy used cars sells man @Kinjin  and his infernal bait thread. @Rep Bot  sure takes a long ass time with those prizes. Most like because he....or she ( @Rinoa or most likely @Majin Lu  ) hates seeing Disney win. So many fucking people melted away from Chrolloseum which is closing on like Friday or Saturday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not Rep Bot this year.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 2, 2021)

Majin Lu said:


> I'm not Rep Bot this year.


You can Muli neg @Alibaba Saluja  regardless

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Majin Lu (Nov 2, 2021)

Shanks said:


> You can Muli neg @Alibaba Saluja  regardless


I don't even remember the passoword lol rip

Tbh, we are at a point that its better we don't even joke about negging someone because other someone can take Rep Bot neg powers.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 2, 2021)

Majin Lu said:


> I don't even remember the passoword lol rip
> 
> Tbh, we are at a point that its better we don't even joke about negging someone because other someone can take Rep Bot neg powers.


I am just super stoked you stopped by. Thank you. Have fun on your ride back on Truck-kun......don't hit any Witch.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Firo (Nov 2, 2021)

oiety said:


> Vegetarians can't have any meat-no fish, no chicken, no beef, no pork, etc.
> Vegans can't have anything that comes from an animal byproduct, iirc. No milk, no cheese, no honey, no butter, no gelatin, etc.


Vegans eat grass.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 2, 2021)

My Uncle have a message for you guys

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Nov 3, 2021)

Tofu is great for breakfast


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2021)

KBD said:


> Tofu is great for breakfast

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 3, 2021)

Majin Lu said:


> I'm not Rep Bot this year.





Majin Lu said:


> I don't even remember the passoword lol rip
> 
> Tbh, we are at a point that its better we don't even joke about negging someone because other someone can take Rep Bot neg powers.



You can whisper me the password in pp. Don't worry. You'll profit too.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Nov 3, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


>


It's very easy to prepare. I mean, it's not bacon.. but you can have both


----------



## DeVision (Nov 3, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Question, what are you guys doing while posting on NF?
> 
> I used to sit in my ass, but now... I learned to keep active. Gotta stay healthy and alive longer than our OLC old man @DeVision



You'll never outlive me. I'm a different kind of human.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2021)

KBD said:


> It's very easy to prepare. I mean, it's not bacon.. but you can have both


----------



## KBD (Nov 3, 2021)

Always some kids bitching about global warming. You read the paper, open your TV. 

Some grown up hippies egging them on... It's always a fucking circus with these folks. 

There better be all this hell and Highwater you guys are promising because I was promised some good entertainment.


----------



## KBD (Nov 3, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


>


What's your problem with tofu? Xd it's delish. Try avocados next


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2021)

KBD said:


> What's your problem with tofu? Xd it's delish. Try avocados next


I will try that first before tofu.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 3, 2021)

KBD said:


> What's your problem with tofu? Xd it's delish.


Taste like sad



KBD said:


> Try avocados next


Avo, I like with bread!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 3, 2021)

The only time tofu taste good is if it's deep fried with salt and soy sauce and then dipped in more saurce... But you are basically only eating the oil, salt and soy sauce

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2021)

Shanks said:


> The only time tofu taste good is if it's deep fried with salt and soy sauce and then dipped in more saurce... But you are basically only eating the oil, salt and soy sauce


I can see that.


----------



## KBD (Nov 3, 2021)

As far as expenses go porridge is unbeatable. It's not the best though. A working man's tears is a great side dish with that.

Or then just imagine that goldilocks tried to steal it from you. Punk ass bitch.


----------



## KBD (Nov 3, 2021)

Shanks said:


> The only time tofu taste good is if it's deep fried with salt and soy sauce and then dipped in more saurce... But you are basically only eating the oil, salt and soy sauce


It's a great ingredient and works with noodles too 

This dissing on tofu better stop real fast or there will be violence


----------



## KBD (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## shaantu (Nov 3, 2021)

Apollo Creed>Rocky Balboa

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 3, 2021)

I go to sleep and you guys still talking about the veg stuff  

I approve


----------



## KBD (Nov 3, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I go to sleep and you guys still talking about the veg stuff
> 
> I approve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 3, 2021)

Eating some healthy pancakes with peanut butter, honey and fruits for breakfast


----------



## KBD (Nov 3, 2021)

Pancakes, that's pretty good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gledania (Nov 3, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Eating some healthy pancakes with peanut butter, honey and fruits for breakfast


Didn't touch Sugar in a while

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 3, 2021)

Gledonux said:


> Didn't touch Sugar in a while

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gledania (Nov 3, 2021)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


 .... sugar .... I'm on diet.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 3, 2021)

Replace sugar with honey.

Much better

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## NotTommy (Nov 3, 2021)

KBD said:


> but how is the OL doing? @Alibaba Saluja @Mihawk @Duhul10 @A Optimistic @Beast @NotTommy @MO @convict @GreenEggsAHam @DeVision @Soca @Louis-954 @Kurozumi @Lawliet @Kinjin @ClannadFan @CoopoNitro7 @Redline@Shanks  @Nighty the Mighty@Lurko @Light D Lamperouge @oiety @T.D.A @V


I'm doing good. Almost done with exams and everything went alright. Thanks for asking.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2021)

NotTommy said:


> I'm doing good. Almost done with exams and everything went alright. Thanks for asking.


Good......good. We shall see the rise of a NotTommy in the world of *insert job*

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2021)

Gledonux said:


> .... sugar .... I'm on diet.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## trance (Nov 3, 2021)

man  is such a based emote

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 3, 2021)

GOAT emote for sure  

Great for shitposting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Me? Jogging on a treadmill listening to eye of the tiger.


xd

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2021)

trance said:


> man  is such a based emote





Alibaba Saluja said:


> GOAT emote for sure
> 
> Great for shitposting


I will use when I am in a vibe.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2021)

January said:


> I also to watch people run on TV.
> 
> Makes me feel like i did a lot of excercise


----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I will use when I am in a vibe.


use this

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## 青月光 (Nov 3, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I will use when I am in a vibe.



Catvibes ftw

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 3, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2021)

KBD said:


>


----------



## KBD (Nov 3, 2021)

Even More because I have done nothing productive the entire evening      really living that life


----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 3, 2021)

How jealous are we, @DeVision ?

Can I just be reincarnated as a cat?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 3, 2021)

KBD said:


> How jealous are we, @DeVision ?
> 
> Can I just be reincarnated as a cat?



Very!


----------



## DeVision (Nov 3, 2021)




----------



## trance (Nov 3, 2021)

lost three dice rolls in a row


----------



## trance (Nov 3, 2021)

slept thru my alarm

still made it to work on time

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## trance (Nov 3, 2021)

law oneshots


----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2021)

trance said:


> slept thru my alarm
> 
> still made it to work on time


niceee way to gooooo lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2021)

trance said:


> law oneshots


jack oneshit?


----------



## trance (Nov 3, 2021)

its such a versatile emote

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 3, 2021)

trance said:


> law oneshots


Zoro


----------



## trance (Nov 3, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Zoro


zoro


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 3, 2021)

trance said:


> its such a versatile emote



10/10. Would use it again


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 3, 2021)

Finally  

I'm the Queen Bitch  

Dream come true tbh

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 3, 2021)

Babs giving up on his dream of becoming a sultan to become a bitch instead

Reactions: Funny 3 | GODA 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 3, 2021)

KBD said:


> Babs giving up on his dream of becoming a sultan to become a bitch instead



What a twist  

Best plot ever

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 3, 2021)

oh cool a new convo thread and this time it's to 4k posts. guess i wont be shutting it down after all

also as per tradition

first


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 3, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Catvibes ftw

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2021)

trance said:


> its such a versatile emote


this is also versatile...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2021)

Flame said:


> oh cool a new convo thread and this time it's to 4k posts. guess i wont be shutting it down after all
> 
> also as per tradition
> 
> first


was 4k now is back at 10 k


----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2021)

KBD said:


> Babs giving up on his dream of becoming a sultan to become a bitch instead

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KBD (Nov 3, 2021)

Redline said:


> this is also versatile...


You really post the most heinous sht mate

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2021)

KBD said:


> You really post the most heinous sht mate


i know lul

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2021)

KBD said:


> You really post the most heinous sht mate


check this sht out its one of my favourite..it cracks me up
_gif removed_


----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 3, 2021)

Redline said:


> check this sht out its one of my favourite..it cracks me up
> _gif removed_


...

Well, what can I say. I agree with the ok it's time to get serious stance he takes there.


----------



## Redline (Nov 3, 2021)

KBD said:


> ...
> 
> Well, what can I say. I agree with the ok it's time to get serious stance he takes there.


i usually use it as a metaphorical depiction for the struggling agenda of pushing the zkk forward..xd

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 3, 2021)

Ok, I gotta admit that was pretty funny but I gotta remove the gif.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 3, 2021)

Whats happening, ppls


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2021)

@Redline  out here Wilding. And I need to go to sleep.

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Yamato (Nov 4, 2021)

Bought my ticket for One Piece Strong World next Tuesday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 4, 2021)

Yamato said:


> Bought my ticket for One Piece Strong World next Tuesday


The original Shiki movie or something else?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 4, 2021)

Quaker pancakes ftw


----------



## Shanks (Nov 4, 2021)

@Ekkologix you still read one piece?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 4, 2021)

@Blade you enjoying life in the new world?


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 4, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Ekkologix you still read one piece?


yah just manga lol
havent watched anime since dressrosa and luffy vs kata lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 4, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Quaker pancakes ftw


Yes go on Babs, reveal to me all your delicious culinary secrets

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Quaker pancakes ftw


I have given it some thought, Alibaba Saluja. Some soul searching. I forgive you for your eating lifestyle and accept you.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 4, 2021)

KBD said:


> Yes go on Babs, reveal to me all your delicious culinary secrets



Went to a place and tried those Quaker pancakes  


Was good


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 4, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I have given it some thought, Alibaba Saluja. Some soul searching. I forgive you for your eating lifestyle and accept you.



Thank you  

I also forgive you for ruining Star Wars and accept you

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Thank you
> 
> I also forgive you for ruining Star Wars and accept you


Thanks......and shut up.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## January (Nov 4, 2021)

Been stressed, so I'm trying to hit everything as hard as j could..this sucks

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 4, 2021)

Guys 

Download Star Walk 2 from app store

It's dope

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 4, 2021)

KBD said:


> You really post the most heinous sht mate


@Redline should be banned from posting images/media

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Nov 4, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Guys
> 
> Download Star Walk 2 from app store
> 
> It's dope


hmm I'll try it out!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 4, 2021)

January said:


> Been stressed, so I'm trying to hit everything as hard as j could..this sucks


Hit it hard man.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 4, 2021)

January said:


> Been stressed, so I'm trying to hit everything as hard as j could..this sucks



Maybe ride somewhere to the middle of nature

It always calms me down

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 4, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Maybe ride somewhere to the middle of nature
> 
> It always calms me down


Alibaba gets a ride hitchhiking while stressed "alright mate.. I need you to pull up at the nearest forest "

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 4, 2021)

January said:


> Been stressed, so I'm trying to hit everything as hard as j could..this sucks


 there will be better days for sure jan , count on it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 4, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Hit it hard man.


----------



## Redline (Nov 4, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Maybe ride somewhere to the middle of nature
> 
> It always calms me down


----------



## Redline (Nov 4, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> @Redline should be banned from posting images/media


my gifs reply is art! xd


----------



## KBD (Nov 4, 2021)

Redline said:


> my gifs reply is art! xd


more destructive than either Sasori's or Deidara's... 
I swear, that poolgif will fester and rot my brain. I'm never going to a Jacuzzi with a broad again, am I?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Firo (Nov 4, 2021)

KBD said:


> more destructive than either Sasori's or Deidara's...
> I swear, that poolgif will fester and rot my brain. I'm never going to a Jacuzzi with a broad again, am I?


Just have the Manda summon on deck and you’ll be fine.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 4, 2021)

KBD said:


> more destructive than either Sasori's or Deidara's...
> I swear, that poolgif will fester and rot my brain. I'm never going to a Jacuzzi with a broad again, am I?


always a lady bro lul


----------



## Redline (Nov 4, 2021)

Firo said:


> Just have the Manda summon on deck and you’ll be fine.


----------



## Redline (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## January (Nov 4, 2021)

Redline said:


> there will be better days for sure jan , count on it


Yeah, absolutely

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## 青月光 (Nov 4, 2021)

Hakuna Matata

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 4, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Hakuna Matata


----------



## Redline (Nov 4, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


----------



## Redline (Nov 4, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


----------



## Redline (Nov 4, 2021)

January said:


> Yeah, absolutely

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 4, 2021)

KBD said:


> Alibaba gets a ride hitchhiking while stressed "alright mate.. I need you to pull up at the nearest forest "


----------



## Redline (Nov 4, 2021)




----------



## Redline (Nov 4, 2021)

KBD said:


> more destructive than either Sasori's or Deidara's...
> I swear, that poolgif will fester and rot my brain. I'm never going to a Jacuzzi with a broad again, am I?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 4, 2021)

I need something something...ml something else maybe

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 4, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I need something something...ml something else maybe


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 4, 2021)

Wow Kingdom Hearts III was released two years ago. After 14 years of waiting.

I'm getting old.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 4, 2021)

Not sure  

Maybe coffee.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 4, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Not sure
> 
> Maybe coffee.


nice and a squeeze orange juice with some Nutella spread


----------



## Shanks (Nov 4, 2021)

Redline said:


> nice and a squeeze orange juice with some Nutella spread


Coffee + Squeexe orange joice and Nutella spread at the car servicing centre while waiting for my car?

1 sec, let me ask them if they have those for free.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 4, 2021)

So I tell them @Redline ask me to go get OJ and Nutella spread and they said "who the fuck is redline"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 4, 2021)

Pretty cool law fanart

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 4, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> yah just manga lol
> havent watched anime since dressrosa and luffy vs kata lol


Cool. Haven't seen you in the telegram though. It's always lit these days.

All of you who don't post there is missing out.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2021)

My daily training vlog. One Piece fight music today.


----------



## Amol (Nov 5, 2021)

I think I am scared of Zoro legion now.

Last month I joined a new company. I am a Full Stack Web Developer. We create custom products from scratch for clients. It is a pretty big company.

I had a meeting with founder of company and I found that founder is a big One Piece fan and official term to refer every employee in company is Zoro. Literally Zoro.

The company invitation that I recieved for one of our annual get-together party, refers me as a Zoro.

We all are Zoro.

This is scary.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Neutral 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 5, 2021)

This' dead.

Meaning new OP chap 

@Rinoa what you think of changing the words from catjam to catvibes


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 5, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This' dead.
> 
> Meaning new OP chap
> 
> @Rinoa what you think of changing the words from catjam to catvibes


Catjam is the name of the meme

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 5, 2021)

Should rename it to catalibaba tbh


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 5, 2021)

Or catali


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 5, 2021)

First time seeing it was here. Hence catvibes


----------



## Shrike (Nov 5, 2021)

Amol said:


> I think I am scared of Zoro legion now.
> 
> Last month I joined a new company. I am a Full Stack Web Developer. We create custom products from scratch for clients. It is a pretty big company.
> 
> ...


That's... just dumb. Mega professional innit


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 5, 2021)

Everyone remember to give your local @Rep Bot  a hug.


----------



## Amol (Nov 5, 2021)

Shrike said:


> That's... just dumb. Mega professional innit


I mean official documents tend to have the word "Employee" or whatever titles we hold.
But anything informal has us being called Zoro.

I just hope cosplaying Zoro doesn't become mandatory.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 5, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This' dead.
> 
> Meaning new OP chap
> 
> @Rinoa what you think of changing the words from catjam to catvibes


Declined

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 5, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> Declined


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 5, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> Declined




Wiil try again later  

First pancakes with honey


----------



## Redline (Nov 5, 2021)

Amol said:


> I think I am scared of Zoro legion now.
> 
> Last month I joined a new company. I am a Full Stack Web Developer. We create custom products from scratch for clients. It is a pretty big company.
> 
> ...


yeah cover your ass and keep it tight u never know with all those zoro around lol


----------



## Redline (Nov 5, 2021)

Amol said:


> I mean official documents tend to have the word "Employee" or whatever titles we hold.
> But anything informal has us being called Zoro.
> 
> I just hope cosplaying Zoro doesn't become mandatory.


that just hilarious to hear lol


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 5, 2021)

After going through this thread 

I think it's time to retire from tiers discussions

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 5, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> After going through this thread
> 
> I think it's time to retire from tiers discussions


finally you realize why i mostly troll and shit post  lol


----------



## Redline (Nov 5, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> Declined

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 5, 2021)

MrPopo said:


>


----------



## Redline (Nov 5, 2021)

old school uncle Redline!


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2021)

Amol said:


> I mean official documents tend to have the word "Employee" or whatever titles we hold.
> But anything informal has us being called Zoro.
> 
> I just hope cosplaying Zoro doesn't become mandatory.


Does he go on Discord and Wank Zoro? Well... Don't ask him. And if you don't know... He is just a Zoro fan, just like you, so all good  

Imagine reading the new chapter together with your work mates at work. Work life balance bruh

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DeVision (Nov 5, 2021)

I think I need to rep MO the next 2 years daily. XD


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2021)

DeVision said:


> I think I need to rep MO the next 2 years daily. XD


She's still up from last year, but agree. That was ruthless.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 5, 2021)

Was going to eat Fajitas  

Ended up with pizza


----------



## DeVision (Nov 5, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Was going to eat Fajitas
> 
> Ended up with pizza



Never wrong with pizza..

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 5, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Never wrong with pizza..



Was between pasta and pizza.

Went for pizza

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 5, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Was between pasta and pizza.
> 
> Went for pizza



Pasta is good too.

But pizza is....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 5, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Pasta is good too.
> 
> But pizza is....



Pizza is next level.

See my surprise when I went into those bistro italian restaurants and have pizza with truffles, burrata cheese, basil pesto and all that stuff  

I'm not used to that in a pizza


----------



## DeVision (Nov 5, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Pizza is next level.
> 
> See my surprise when I went into those bistro italian restaurants and have pizza with truffles, burrata cheese, basil pesto and all that stuff
> 
> I'm not used to that in a pizza



That's too much tbh. XD


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 5, 2021)

DeVision said:


> That's too much tbh. XD



Yeah can't say I'm a fan either  

Cheese I'm a fan ofc. But basil pesto and beyond is too much


----------



## Redline (Nov 5, 2021)

Shanks said:


> She's still up from last year, but agree. That was ruthless.


i think i gained around 25 million between this and last years with chrollo

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Firo (Nov 5, 2021)

OL gang what’s good?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 5, 2021)

Firo said:


> OL gang what’s good?



It's friYay!

Speaking of friyay. Where is @Mysticreader ? I'm asking you @Shanks . You said he'll come. You liar!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## January (Nov 5, 2021)

Curse you @DeVision


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 5, 2021)

Mysticreader was here today

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 5, 2021)

January said:


> Curse you @DeVision



What did I do?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2021)

DeVision said:


> It's friYay!
> 
> Speaking of friyay. Where is @Mysticreader ? I'm asking you @Shanks . You said he'll come. You liar!


He's back. He just forgetten how to use the post reply button


----------



## January (Nov 5, 2021)

DeVision said:


> What did I do?


Rigged my dices

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 5, 2021)

January said:


> Rigged my dices



I'm OP!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2021)

@KBD  my good friend is asking what happened to you?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2021)

@KBD  Your presence is requested.




In fact..... @Soca  wellness check.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 6, 2021)

Redline said:


> finally you realize why i mostly troll and shit post  lol


I already did that, now it will just be full time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2021)

@MrPopo gonna join our Nortorist Troll gang

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

Hey @Mysticreader

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 6, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Hey @Mysticreader


Hiya Dev n all, hope u all have been well

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 5


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

Mysticreader said:


> Hiya Dev n all, hope u all have been well



I am. Thank you!
I was away for some time too. 

Heard you're doing good?

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2021)

Mysticreader said:


> Hiya Dev n all, hope u all have been well


Our Demon Lord is back

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 6, 2021)

DeVision said:


> I am. Thank you!
> I was away for some time too.
> 
> Heard you're doing good?


Doing ok 

Didn't know that but great that u r back too 



Shanks said:


> Our Demon Lord is back

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

Mysticreader said:


> Doing ok
> 
> Didn't know that but great that u r back too



The OL convo is not the OL convo without me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2021)

DeVision said:


> The OL convo is not the OL convo without me.


Dis ^ (use bro) just won a few dice games in the casino and now ya acting all confident... But yeah, agree

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Dis ^ (use bro) just won a few dice games in the casino and now ya acting all confident... But yeah, agree



Wanna play?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Wanna play?


@Alibaba Saluja


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Alibaba Saluja



I want you to play me for 15M.
That way I'll have more rep than you.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2021)

Tempting kids in the casino is illegal, @DeVision


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Tempting kids in the casino is illegal, @DeVision



Oh shut up.
You should win 3 bets so you can have a nice username.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Oh shut up.
> You should win 3 bets so you can have a nice username.


I'm gonna get that by cooking more stuff and entering competitions.

And I'm going to work hard, and earn that 15M the old fashion way.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2021)

And by old fashion... I mean gonna suck Mads dicks to hit that century

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2021)

Gonna spam more shit so people will change the topic


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2021)

@Ren. @Redline help me spam

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2021)

What's up?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2021)

Oh the convo.

Didn't notice it for a sec


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> What's up?


Post some vegan stuff... Quick


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2021)

Don't have any


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Don't have any


Here's my mango tree

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (Nov 6, 2021)

Quiet day on the forums for me today, gonna go pheasant shooting

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Here's my mango tree



Good tree you have there


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2021)

And I was too stingy to buy flowers, so I have a garden full of roses now


----------



## KBD (Nov 6, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @KBD  my good friend is asking what happened to you?


interesting, who is this good friend of yours?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2021)

KBD said:


> interesting, who is this good friend of yours?


@Yamato


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2021)

and @KBD Yamato is rich too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

Schanks lewd. Yes. I won't insult the real Shanks.


----------



## Soca (Nov 6, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @KBD  Your presence is requested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


just chillin

are you good

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2021)

Wow the greek Government passed a law that to sit in the restaurants you need covid test or vaccine even for outside


----------



## KBD (Nov 6, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Wow the greek Government passed a law that to sit in the restaurants you need covid test or vaccine even for outside


how do they check it, do they have an app for that or something?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Wow the greek Government passed a law that to sit in the restaurants you need covid test or vaccine even for outside



Imbeciles.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2021)

KBD said:


> how do they check it, do they have an app for that or something?



They must show the certificate.



DeVision said:


> Imbeciles.



Hard agree.

It's just sad on their part.


----------



## KBD (Nov 6, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> They must show the certificate.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you have to carry around a certificate  that's highly impractical

so you can't sit around cafes no more?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 6, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Imbeciles.


Yes, Europe is  what you said.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2021)

KBD said:


> you have to carry around a certificate  that's highly impractical
> 
> so you can't sit around cafes no more?



Exactly.

I mean you have the online certificate for the vaccine but meh.

Like I can't take the vaccine today even if I wanted to so it's really bad.

Forcing you to take the vaccine. One step closer to North Korea.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 6, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> One step closer to North Korea.


It is what it is.

Meh


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

KBD said:


> you have to carry around a certificate  that's highly impractical
> 
> so you can't sit around cafes no more?



You can have it digitalized on your phone.



Ren. said:


> Yes, Europe is  what you said.



I can't wait till this fraud ends, and they get at least some of those corrupted fuckers that earned their millions because of this.
The politicians should get executed.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 6, 2021)

DeVision said:


> I can't wait till this fraud ends, and they get at least some of those corrupted fuckers that earned their millions because of this.
> The politicians should get executed.


Shhhh we all need to make our gains from Farma in stocks


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2021)

Ren. said:


> It is what it is.
> 
> Meh



Yeah it's bad


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2021)

But finally eating my açaí bowl

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Shhhh we all need to make our gains from Farma in stocks



Well.. They got subscriptions from a whole lot of (mostly) stupid people who let themselfs being vaxxed.
Now they'll have to go every 6 months to get their dose.
And soon they'll have to pay for it.... For their "freedom". Wtf.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

How can someone be so stupid?


----------



## KBD (Nov 6, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> But finally eating my açaí bowl


you can get takeaway then? 

edit: that acai stuff is freaking delish, I remember having some in a tour in Rio, they made this kind of a slushy with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 6, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Now they'll have to go every 6 months to get their dose.


6m .. maybe 3 next year.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2021)

KBD said:


> you can get takeaway then?
> 
> edit: that acai stuff is freaking delish, I remember having some in a tour in Rio, they made this kind of a slushy with it.



Yes  

But took a rapid test  

Also that damn emote

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Nov 6, 2021)

KBD said:


> you have to carry around a certificate  that's highly impractical


The other day i noticed a guy got himself a certificate in the size of ID card. Carried it around in case someone asked him.

Yeah, digital version works.


----------



## January (Nov 6, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KBD (Nov 6, 2021)

January said:


> The other day i noticed a guy got himself a certificate in the size of ID card. Carried it around in case someone asked him.
> 
> Yeah, digital version works.


thats... a very good idea actually. Does the certificate come with a bardcode? If so, then yes yes yes, thats the way to go.


----------



## January (Nov 6, 2021)

KBD said:


> thats... a very good idea actually. Does the certificate come with a bardcode? If so, then yes yes yes, thats the way to go.


yep it did

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

WOW! I wanna try this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

DeVision said:


> The OL convo is not the OL convo without me.



Only after @Shrike 's rep I realized how cocky this sounds.

But then it made me think of this:


Great stuff.


----------



## Kobe (Nov 6, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KBD (Nov 6, 2021)

Is that the way she is going try and beg for mercy from Coby? Its not going to work, you're going to jail


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2021)

January said:


>


Aw.....wholesome......unlike those demonic creatures known as cats.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2021)

KBD said:


> Is that the way she is going try and beg for mercy from Coby? Its not going to work, you're going to jail


The only thing Coby beating is his meat to Boa.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## KBD (Nov 6, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> The only thing Coby beating is his meat to Boa.


in bondage chains in marigeoise after he kicks her butt, maybe? 

you better fasten your seatbelt for that Hancock rescue arc.


----------



## Soca (Nov 6, 2021)

Perrin said:


> Quiet day on the forums for me today, gonna go pheasant shooting


Am I the only muthafucka that doesn't shoot things around here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

Soca said:


> Am I the only muthafucka that doesn't shoot things around here


What am I shooting?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

lol @ people who think Coby can even get close to the Godess Boa is.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 6, 2021)

DeVision said:


> What am I shooting?


What are you not shooting?  



DeVision said:


> lol @ people who think Coby can even get close to the Godess Boa is.


Post Wano is gonna be so much fucking chaos I swear. Oda's a goddamn maniac for the amount of set ups he made.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

Soca said:


> What are you not shooting?




I'm not shooting you......yet.



Soca said:


> Post Wano is gonna be so much fucking chaos I swear. Oda's a goddamn maniac for the amount of set ups he made.



Yeah.. OP ending 2024-2025. XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 6, 2021)

DeVision said:


> lol @ people who think Coby can even get close to the Godess Boa is.


just tag me next time you pussy 

and for sure the Garp of this generation will have to be able to beat a mere shichi


----------



## Soca (Nov 6, 2021)

KBD said:


> in bondage chains in marigeoise after he kicks her butt, maybe?
> 
> you better fasten your seatbelt for that Hancock rescue arc.


I will quit. If i hadn't already by then I will quit. DONEZO! FINETTO!  



DeVision said:


> I'm not shooting you......yet.



 



> Yeah.. OP ending 2024-2025. XD



It's pretty crazy that we're already nearing 2022 and OP still hasn't even finished Wano yet. I don't even see an ending on the horizon, that's how long it feels

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

KBD said:


> just tag me next time you pussy
> 
> and for sure the Garp of this generation will have to be able to beat a mere shichi



Don't you dare insult Garp you moron.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

Soca said:


> It's pretty crazy that we're already nearing 2022 and OP still hasn't even finished Wano yet. I don't even see an ending on the horizon, that's how long it feels


That's a good thing tho.


Soca said:


>


----------



## KBD (Nov 6, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Don't you dare insult Garp you moron.


Soon enough, Garp will feel honored just to be associated with legends like Coby and Helmeppo


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

KBD said:


> Soon enough, Garp will feel honored just to be associated with legends like Coby and Helmeppo



Don't make me add you to my ignore list.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 6, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Aw.....wholesome......unlike those demonic creatures known as cats.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 6, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Don't make me add you to my ignore list.


that's pretty extreme  I thought you would appreciate good stuff like this:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

Screw Coby and Helmeppo.

I don't even know how the fuck Kobi is spelled. Dude like a snake. Changed names 40 times.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2021)

KBD said:


> in bondage chains in marigeoise after he kicks her butt, maybe?
> 
> you better fasten your seatbelt for that Hancock rescue arc.





KBD said:


> just tag me next time you pussy
> 
> and for sure the Garp of this generation will have to be able to beat a mere shichi





KBD said:


> Soon enough, Garp will feel honored just to be associated with legends like Coby and Helmeppo





KBD said:


> that's pretty extreme  I thought you would appreciate good stuff like this:


I........I have never been more offended by a group of posts then I have today. You sir are an out of control welp with offensive hot takes that have no place here!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 6, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I........I have never been more offended by a group of posts then I have today. You sir are an out of control welp with offensive hot takes that have no place here!


I guess this was technically off-topic  Im sorry

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 6, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 6, 2021)

Dropping

Reactions: Friendly 1 | GODA 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2021)

Talking about OP?

I have Oda on speed dial.

Ask me anything


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Talking about OP?
> 
> I have Oda on speed dial.
> 
> Ask me anything


What happened to the other level 6 escapees from Impel Down. They did not all join Blackbeard.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What happened to the other level 6 escapees from Impel Down. They did not all join Blackbeard.



They joined Buggy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2021)

She is not the first character to have not only boobs, but side boobs! What is with the label that people have pit on her about it!?!?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2021)

DeVision said:


> They joined Buggy.


No they did not. Buggy got all the lol 1 to 5 ones. Blackbeard let out all the surviving level 6 ones after.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What happened to the other level 6 escapees from Impel Down. They did not all join Blackbeard.



They joined a Convent naturally


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> They joined a Convent naturally


Damn those Kuma division of the revolutionaries were still active.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

I like how active our convo is. <3

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2021)

DeVision said:


> I like how active our convo is. <3


I might be sad in a few days though.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Damn those Kuma division of the revolutionaries were still active.



They found God and the Holy Spirit in their hearts


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2021)

DeVision said:


> I like how active our convo is. <3



True. It reminds of the old times.



Mickey Mouse said:


> I might be sad in a few days though.



Why?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I might be sad in a few days though.



Why?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> True. It reminds of the old times.
> 
> 
> 
> Why?





DeVision said:


> Why?


If I do not speak it, it may still not happen.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> If I do not speak it, it may still not happen.



Okay. Then don't.


----------



## Perrin (Nov 6, 2021)

Soca said:


> Am I the only muthafucka that doesn't shoot things around here


Start. It’s cathartic killing things once in a while and a nice day out


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> If I do not speak it, it may still not happen.



It'll be fine


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 6, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2021)

@Alibaba Saluja  I am putting a ban hit on @trance . Tell your boss.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MO (Nov 6, 2021)

DeVision said:


> We bashing vegans and vegetarians.
> Take your stance.


tbh. I don't even really know the difference between the two.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

MO said:


> tbh. I don't even really know the difference between the two.



You don't even need to know. They are modern day hipsters and we hate them!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trance (Nov 6, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Alibaba Saluja  I am putting a ban hit on @trance . Tell your boss.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Alibaba Saluja  I am putting a ban hit on @trance . Tell your boss.



Done.

Went to the mirror and told him

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2021)

trance said:


>


Your every post now mocks me. Mocks Disney.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2021)

@Catamount  come here.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Catamount  come here.



Oh.. Cata in here? Nice.


----------



## Catamount (Nov 6, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Catamount  come here.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

He tricked you.
Now that you're here, you're part of OL.

No one leaves.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

@Rinoa will there ever be the elusive prizes thing again? What I mean is, will I ever be able to buy 6 months of big avy? XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2021)

Bad kitty. Get the fuck out.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Catamount (Nov 6, 2021)

DeVision said:


> He tricked you.
> Now that you're here, you're part of OL.
> 
> No one leaves.


Watch me put this phone down and get back to my beer


----------



## Catamount (Nov 6, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Bad kitty. Get the fuck out.


You wish, mice-kun


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

Catamount said:


> Watch me put this phone down and get back to my beer


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2021)

@KBD is now on the hit list for disrespecting The Best Waifu


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @KBD is now on the hit list for disrespecting The Best Waifu



That is?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2021)

I generally believe OP opinion don't matter. I even forgive @Mihawk for being a Luffy hater... But blasphemy towards BoA like this is unforgivable. Time to send the goon squad out!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Catamount (Nov 6, 2021)

The loneliness of this picture makes me feel sweet sadness that I can totally relate to  

Also milkshake IPA right now, my latest fashion

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I generally believe OP opinion don't matter. I even forgive @Mihawk for being a Luffy hater... But blasphemy towards BoA like this is unforgivable. Time to send the goon squad out!



Boa hate is unforgivable.

But you forgiving Luffy hate is even more unforgivable. Friendship over!


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

Catamount said:


> The loneliness of this picture makes me feel sweet sadness that I can totally relate to
> 
> Also milkshake IPA right now, my latest fashion




Sometimes the loneliness is good.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

Wait.. Since when do I have a spiral?

@Soca how the fuck can this happen. I never changed it. Who is messing with my profile? I demand heads rolling!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Boa hate is unforgivable.
> 
> But you forgiving Luffy hate is even more unforgivable. Friendship over!


I can understand why some people dislike Luffy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I can understand why some people dislike Luffy.


----------



## Gin (Nov 6, 2021)

luffy sux


----------



## KBD (Nov 6, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @KBD is now on the hit list for disrespecting The Best Waifu


Gaze into the inevitable future: 


Its not my fault you guys underestimate Coby

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I generally believe OP opinion don't matter. I even forgive @Mihawk for being a Luffy hater... But blasphemy towards BoA like this is unforgivable. Time to send the goon squad out!


Agreed. @KBD is acting out for......reasons.


Catamount said:


> The loneliness of this picture makes me feel sweet sadness that I can totally relate to
> 
> Also milkshake IPA right now, my latest fashion


Drunks.


Shanks said:


> I can understand why some people dislike Luffy.





Gin said:


> luffy sux


Yeah I get it. I feel like Luffy just goes around knowing he has a plot shield.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 6, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> She is not the first character to have not only boobs, but side boobs! What is with the label that people have pit on her about it!?!?


I think Yamato sucks. Big part of why I dropped OP.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2021)

KBD said:


> Gaze into the inevitable future:
> 
> 
> Its not my fault you guys underestimate Coby


Life estimates kobi correctly.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2021)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I think Yamato sucks. Big part of why I dropped OP.


You have Terrible opinions and i forgive you, light. It is ok.


----------



## KBD (Nov 6, 2021)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I think Yamato sucks. Big part of why I dropped OP.


Now this is a true crime right here


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2021)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I think Yamato sucks. Big part of why I dropped OP.


Yamato's character have grown exponentially with flashbacks, feats, interactions with her dad. She is awesome. Trust us.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2021)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I think Yamato sucks. Big part of why I dropped OP.



You dropped OP?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2021)

Btw @Light D Lamperouge 

You should play my mafia game


----------



## Catamount (Nov 6, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Drunks


Don't be jealous, you and your multiple hate personalities can do the same. Nobody will judge


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

Gin said:


> luffy sux




You sux my ............ yeah. I said it....almost.


KBD said:


> Gaze into the inevitable future:
> 
> 
> Its not my fault you guys underestimate Coby



It's called fanFIC for a reason. It happens only in fiction.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Louis-954 (Nov 6, 2021)

I appreciate you lads. OP wouldn't be enjoyable without you guys to discuss/debate with. Happy Sunday!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## KBD (Nov 6, 2021)

Catamount said:


> Don't be jealous, you and your multiple hate personalities can do the same. Nobody will judge


whats that, a new england with lactose and a juice of choice? 

or kind of like a session IPA, maybe with a specific yeast 

edit: oops just quoted the wrong post, oh well it was about milkshake IPAs..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 6, 2021)

what is @Alibaba Saluja 's drink of choice? beer?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

Louis-954 said:


> I appreciate you lads. OP wouldn't be enjoyable without you guys to discuss/debate with. Happy Sunday!



We love you too.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Catamount (Nov 6, 2021)

KBD said:


> whats that, a new england with lactose and a juice of choice?
> 
> or kind of like a session IPA, maybe with a specific yeast
> 
> edit: oops just quoted the wrong post, oh well it was about milkshake IPAs..


I can link to something that is kinda based on what you ate comparing it with: 

overall it is not necessarily THAT fruity but it is light, with refreshing and yet full taste, easily goes down without too much of an aftertaste.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2021)

KBD said:


> what is @Alibaba Saluja 's drink of choice? beer?


I bet it's Kombucha.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I bet it's Kombucha.



It's probably something ultra healthy that tastes like crap like algue juice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 6, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You have Terrible opinions and i forgive you, light. It is ok.


No Mouse. She's horrible. Waste of space. 


KBD said:


> Now this is a true crime right here





Shanks said:


> Yamato's character have grown exponentially with flashbacks, feats, interactions with her dad. She is awesome. Trust us.


Nah. All she has is sideboobs. 


Alibaba Saluja said:


> You dropped OP?


Yeah, since chapter 1013 or smth like that. 


Alibaba Saluja said:


> Btw @Light D Lamperouge
> 
> You should play my mafia game


Where? When?


----------



## KBD (Nov 6, 2021)

Catamount said:


> I can link to something that is kinda based on what you ate comparing it with:
> 
> overall it is not necessarily THAT fruity but it is light, with refreshing and yet full taste, easily goes down without too much of an aftertaste.



not being over the top fruity sounds pretty good for me. but I guess its gotta be quite mellow with typically low bitterness and the lactose doesn't ferment so it gives the product a bit of body with rest of the residual sugars. 

I have seen similar beers, but never really realized it was a thing separate from the rest. But I guess its an undercategory of sorts.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2021)

KBD said:


> what is @Alibaba Saluja 's drink of choice? beer?



Water  



Light D Lamperouge said:


> No Mouse. She's horrible. Waste of space.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WG. After Weeabos game probably


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2021)

Roles are done. Just need to tweak it a little and off we go


----------



## Catamount (Nov 6, 2021)

KBD said:


> not being over the top fruity sounds pretty good for me. but I guess its gotta be quite mellow with typically low bitterness and the lactose doesn't ferment so it gives the product a bit of body with rest of the residual sugars.
> 
> I have seen similar beers, but never really realized it was a thing separate from the rest. But I guess its an undercategory of sorts.


beer is still beer, like it is based on the way it is brewed not how it tastes, so... I bet there are people who would say it is not beer just cause they think beer should taste like Bud or Corona or smth only

yeah, no bitterness, it's the major point of it - you have more taste than aftertaste and it is less demanding in when, where, what that surround drinking more expensive alcohol (which is still fuck that shit imma drink whatever whenever)


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 6, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Water
> 
> 
> 
> WG. After Weeabos game probably


I probably will Ali.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 6, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Water


 you need to do better! 



Catamount said:


> beer is still beer, like it is based on the way it is brewed not how it tastes, so... I bet there are people who would say it is not beer just cause they think beer should taste like Bud or Corona or smth only
> 
> yeah, no bitterness, it's the major point of it - you have more taste than aftertaste and it is less demanding in when, where, what that surround drinking more expensive alcohol (which is still fuck that shit imma drink whatever whenever)


and yes of course its still beer, but at a certain point I guess its fair to ask what's the point? I don't mind beers with fruit as long as it maintains a certain character, I will gladly enjoy a lambic for example.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2021)

KBD said:


> you need to do better!
> 
> 
> and yes of course its still beer, but at a certain point I guess its fair to ask what's the point? I don't mind beers with fruit as long as it maintains a certain character, I will gladly enjoy a lambic for example.





The sultan here wants to live a long life


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2021)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> No Mouse. She's horrible. Waste of space.


Hater. Get out. You are just a failed chosen one anyway.


Alibaba Saluja said:


> Roles are done. Just need to tweak it a little and off we go


Please follow thread rules. Please re-read opening post.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2021)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I probably will Ali.



Great 

I think it will be fun.


----------



## KBD (Nov 6, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The sultan here wants to live a long life


Sharbat is non-alcoholic

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Great
> 
> I think it will be fun.



And next time maybe a Black Clover mafia game


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Hater. Get out. You are just a failed chosen one anyway.
> 
> Please follow thread rules. Please re-read opening post.



What you should explain is why Kingdom Hearts III took 14 years to be released since Kingdom Hearts II


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2021)

Promoting your own game is tier 1 spamming. Didn't Jff let's you mods know what the consequences are @Alibaba Saluja

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2021)

KBD said:


> Sharbat is non-alcoholic



Expensive stuff  

But good nonetheless


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Promoting your own game is tier 1 spamming. Didn't Jff let's you mods know what the consequences are @Alibaba Saluja



Last message received was "Go wild"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 6, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Hater. Get out. You are just a failed chosen one anyway.


I am just telling the truth Mouse. 




Alibaba Saluja said:


> Great
> 
> I think it will be fun.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Last message rexeived was "Go wild"


Liar. Someone censor the word Mafia. 

It already killed the traitor former known as Go. d Usopp. Some think of the Children!


----------



## KBD (Nov 6, 2021)

Must fight the urge to tag mbxx


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Liar. Someone censor the word Mafia.
> 
> It already killed the traitor former known as Go. d Usopp. Some think of the Children!



Write mafiascum with space in the middle of the two words

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2021)

Mafia and scum.


----------



## KBD (Nov 6, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Write mafiascum with space in the middle of the two words



Mod sultan of the fanverse bookcorner ladies and gentlemen


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2021)

Ok I'll write it

When you write mafia and scum without the "and"

Mafia scum

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2021)

It's banned


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 6, 2021)

I came across this on a store today



See if you can spot what the problem is.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2021)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> I came across this on a store today
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can spot what the problem is.



Aren't you portuguese?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 6, 2021)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> I came across this on a store today
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can spot what the problem is.


----------



## KBD (Nov 6, 2021)

We have Roronoa Zoro at home. 



the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> I came across this on a store today
> 
> 
> 
> See if you can spot what the problem is.



The Roronoa on The left. FML


----------



## January (Nov 6, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 6, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Aren't you portuguese?



Indeed I am.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 6, 2021)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> Indeed I am.



Certo! Eu lembro me de ti daquela thread para lingua portuguesa  

Foi a primeira coisa que me veio à cabeça

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2021)

Another 5KM on the treadmill. Slowly, I'm am getting back to my prime  

My record was 20KM on the streets.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> What you should explain is why Kingdom Hearts III took 14 years to be released since Kingdom Hearts II


No......no. that is all squeenix. Shut up.


Light D Lamperouge said:


> I am just telling the truth Mouse.


Your truth. Your garbage ass truth.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 6, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Your truth. Your garbage ass truth.


Just being factual.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2021)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Just being factual.


Get out.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 6, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Get out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Nov 6, 2021)

@Mickey Mouse are you still mad?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 6, 2021)

trance said:


> @Mickey Mouse are you still mad?


----------



## Captain Quincy (Nov 6, 2021)

the_notorious_Z.É. said:


> See if you can spot what the problem is.



The problem is that they're calling Zoro a hero. Heroes share sake, while Zoro doesn't.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 7, 2021)

A momentous day 9 years in the making where by the Demon King is about to be born, yet no one is here to witness his glory


----------



## Shanks (Nov 7, 2021)

Tragic smh


----------



## January (Nov 7, 2021)

Shanks said:


> A momentous day 9 years in the making where by the Demon King is about to be born, yet no one is here to witness his glory


You having a son?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 7, 2021)

January said:


> You having a son?


I would gladly adopt @Lurko

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2021)

Good morning.

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2021)

Okay. Someone is defo fucking with me.
Spiral is gone, title is back. I swear I didn't do anything.

Who is fucking with my profile?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 7, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Okay. Someone is defo fucking with me.
> Spiral is gone, title is back. I swear I didn't do anything.
> 
> Who is fucking with my profile?


You no longer have a spiral, but back to


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2021)

Shanks said:


> You no longer have a spiral, but back to



Yeah, but I didn't do nothing.


----------



## January (Nov 7, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Okay. Someone is defo fucking with me.
> Spiral is gone, title is back. I swear I didn't do anything.
> 
> Who is fucking with my profile?


you will never know bwhahaha


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2021)

January said:


> you will never know bwhahaha



Don't make me tag Rin.


----------



## Soca (Nov 7, 2021)

@MO

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (Nov 7, 2021)

Not to be dramatic, but I wanna die 

Also good morning

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2021)

Soca said:


> Not to be dramatic, but I wanna die
> 
> Also good morning


Should I move this ahead:



DeVision said:


> I'm not shooting you......yet.


----------



## Soca (Nov 7, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Should I move this ahead:


If I were to be shot by anyone i guess it would be you


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2021)

Soca said:


> If I were to be shot by anyone i guess it would be you



You are one of my fav brothers, and you know that. Fuck you.

Seriously.. Is everything okay?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 7, 2021)

DeVision said:


> You are one of my fav brothers, and you know that. Fuck you.
> 
> Seriously.. Is everything okay?


Doing good todsay, just chillin. 

How you doing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2021)

Soca said:


> Doing good todsay, just chillin.
> 
> How you doing




Same.. Just two more weeks then I'll have a week of vacation. Then 2 more weeks and homeeeeeeeeee. 

Speaking of home.
@Shrike you still in Munich around mid-december?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 7, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Same.. Just two more weeks then I'll have a week of vacation. Then 2 more weeks and homeeeeeeeeee.


That's good. Are you cooking for thanksgiving?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2021)

Soca said:


> That's good. Are you cooking for thanksgiving?


When is it?


----------



## Soca (Nov 7, 2021)

DeVision said:


> When is it?


I think it's the 25th of this month or something


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2021)

Soca said:


> I think it's the 25th of this month or something



It's an american holliday.. 
I wouldn't mind being invited. But I can't cook turkey. XD


----------



## Soca (Nov 7, 2021)

DeVision said:


> It's an american holliday..
> I wouldn't mind being invited. But I can't cook turkey. XD


Turkey is over rated anyways. Just make yourself some baked or fried chicken instead


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 7, 2021)

Betting the Americans have Vegan Turkey or smth


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2021)

Soca said:


> Turkey is over rated anyways. Just make yourself some baked or fried chicken instead



So chicken nuggets it is. XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Betting the Americans have Vegan Turkey or smth



Oh fuck off.
Don't destroy their thanksgiving.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 7, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Oh fuck off.
> Don't destroy their thanksgiving.



It's the American Vegan way


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It's the American Vegan way



You probably never heard about american portions.
No way in hell american and vegan can stand in the same sentence.


----------



## KBD (Nov 7, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Betting the Americans have Vegan Turkey or smth


Im not american but this is heresy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 7, 2021)

DeVision said:


> KBD said:
> 
> 
> > Im not american but this is heresy
> ...



They'll take over  

Which will be bad because I want my cheese

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 7, 2021)

What happened to the quoted post?


----------



## Shrike (Nov 7, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Same.. Just two more weeks then I'll have a week of vacation. Then 2 more weeks and homeeeeeeeeee.
> 
> Speaking of home.
> @Shrike you still in Munich around mid-december?


No idea man, the covid restrictions are kinda wylin. We are just discussing it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> What happened to the quoted post?


Noob. XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 7, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> They'll take over
> 
> Which will be bad because I want my cheese


that's is indeed actually the worst. vegan cheese is like some weird slimy goo from hell compared to the real thing


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 7, 2021)

KBD said:


> that's is indeed actually the worst. vegan cheese is like some weird slimy goo from hell compared to the real thing



I habe to admit that this is generally true  

Only one I liked so far was the cheese from Violife. Melted it's amazing.

Tried it (melted) on pizza and I have to say that personally (ofc) it's better than some* cheese.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 7, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I habe to admit that this is generally true
> 
> Only one I liked so far was the cheese from Violife. Melted it's amazing.
> 
> Tried it (melted) on pizza and I have to say that personally (ofc) it's better than some* cheese.



not sure if serious. Im intrigued enough to try it now. Which one of their products was it?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 7, 2021)

KBD said:


> not sure if serious. Im intrigued enough to try it now. Which one of their products was it?



Either this one




Or this




Maybe they're the same type actually

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 7, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Either this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess the texture will be similar if you had it grated on your pizza. But the flavoring is different. Thanks though, I will give both of them a try. I'll get some oatbread and regular slices and Mozzarella on a pizza. 

But, tbh, Vegan Mozarella sounds like a different name for a rubber ball to me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 7, 2021)

@DeVision  when was the last time you been home!?


And my 2 week vacation is in 3 weeks.


----------



## January (Nov 7, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Don't make me tag Rin.


You've been betrayed by the one you trusted, amigo


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2021)

January said:


> You've been betrayed by the one you trusted, amigo



The Godfather doesn't get betrayed friendo.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @DeVision  when was the last time you been home!?
> 
> 
> And my 2 week vacation is in 3 weeks.



January 6th.

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 7, 2021)

KBD said:


> I guess the texture will be similar if you had it grated on your pizza. But the flavoring is different. Thanks though, I will give both of them a try. I'll get some oatbread and regular slices and Mozzarella on a pizza.
> 
> But, tbh, Vegan Mozarella sounds like a different name for a rubber ball to me.



You should definitely give it a try.

I would say texture wise it's stickier when melted.

Flavour wise idk. I mean there's so many different types of cheese that it could pass as normal cheese I guess?

Do tell if you liked it or not later

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 7, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You should definitely give it a try.
> 
> I would say texture wise it's stickier when melted.
> 
> ...



But you can definitely "feel" that it has less fat on it and it's not so heavy for the body.


----------



## KBD (Nov 7, 2021)

siphoning life essence from a slice of pizza, this is one of those Alibaba Saluja only things I guess

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 7, 2021)

DeVision said:


> January 6th.


Jeez.....your job is your home basically.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Jeez.....your job is your home basically.



The last 2 years I lived alone here. Was home for Christmas 2020 and that's it.
And all that with this fucking corona shit. I'm surprised I ain't mental yet.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 7, 2021)

DeVision said:


> The last 2 years I lived alone here. Was home for Christmas 2020 and that's it.
> And all that with this fucking corona shit. I'm surprised I ain't mental yet.


Probably because of all the mental people you see post on here. Then you think "it actually is not all bad".

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 7, 2021)

Sad that we work all year just to have 1 month vacations.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 7, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Probably because of all the mental people you see post on here. Then you think "it actually is not all bad".



And I'm branded the lewd one in here. Unacceptable!! XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 7, 2021)

We should start our own online company tbh.

Equal share between all of us

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 7, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Sad that we work all year just to have 1 month vacations.


we?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MO (Nov 7, 2021)

Soca said:


> @MO


Kinda sounds like their previous song. Pretty good song tho.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 7, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Ren. @Redline help me spam


Sure thing..when I am around it's deal done lol


----------



## Redline (Nov 7, 2021)

DeVision said:


> The OL convo is not the OL convo without me.


Most likely..I agree you are one of the oldest members after all...so respect is due to old age and also this is still part of you


----------



## Redline (Nov 7, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It's the American Vegan way


American beauty babe?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## KBD (Nov 7, 2021)

oh shit here we go again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 7, 2021)

KBD said:


> oh shit here we go again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 7, 2021)




----------



## Redline (Nov 7, 2021)

KBD said:


> oh shit here we go again


----------



## KBD (Nov 7, 2021)

Im not even making fun of her when I say this: she looks SINISTER.  as in EVIL. I felt like little Hansel in the witches oven when I saw this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 7, 2021)

KBD said:


> Im not even making fun of her when I say this: she looks SINISTER.  as in EVIL. I felt like little Hansel in the witches oven when I saw this


Yeah kinda misery must die


----------



## Shanks (Nov 7, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> We should start our own online company tbh.
> 
> Equal share between all of us


Oh, you rather work 7 days a week, 12 months a year huh?


----------



## Redline (Nov 7, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Oh, you rather work 7 days a week, 12 months a year huh?


Let's buy s property somewhere and rent it as bb


----------



## KBD (Nov 7, 2021)

I can see Ali Baba working in HR


----------



## Shanks (Nov 7, 2021)

Redline said:


> Let's buy s property somewhere and rent it as bb


Already got it. Planning it knock it down and built a duplex then sell it for profit next year also. One day @Yamato will be proud of me.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Redline (Nov 7, 2021)

KBD said:


> I can see Ali Baba working in HR


I can see Baba chilling out on a jacuzzi farting


----------



## KBD (Nov 7, 2021)

Redline said:


> I can see Baba chilling out on a jacuzzi farting


Im pretty sure sultans are allowed that. Also the girls surrounding him are not allowed to get out when he does it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 7, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Already got it. Planning it knock it down and built a duplex then sell it for profit next year also. One day @Yamato will be proud of me.


Bravo...u wanna ge one here in italy?.I will takecare of it for ya..I mean checking the house and make sure everything is in order


----------



## Shanks (Nov 7, 2021)

KBD said:


> I can see Ali Baba working in HR


we can all smoke weeds in the office now?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redline (Nov 7, 2021)

KBD said:


> Im pretty sure sultans are allowed that. Also the girls surrounding him are not allowed to get out when he does it.


Absolutely mate!


----------



## Redline (Nov 7, 2021)

Shanks said:


> we can all smoke weeds in the office now?


It was about time I would say


----------



## Shanks (Nov 7, 2021)

Redline said:


> Bravo...u wanna ge one here in italy?.I will takecare of it for ya..I mean checking the house and make sure everything is in order


Na, I'm good. Makes more money in Sydney and easier to keep an eye on it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 7, 2021)

Imagine the Christmas party if @Alibaba Saluja was HR... Everyone would be like 'where the fuck is my meat'? 'wtf is a Kombucha, I ordered Sake!'.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 7, 2021)

Don't blame me... Ali. @KBD 's fault for bringing that up.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 7, 2021)

Actually scrap that... If I have 10 months paid annual leave, I can live with a vegan Christmas party. I just won't attend. Let's make him HR.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 7, 2021)

Shanks said:


> we can all smoke weeds in the office now?


Up to Babs I guess, but maybe he will recommend home office for the duration of the pandemic..



Shanks said:


> Imagine the Christmas party if @Alibaba Saluja was HR... Everyone would be like 'where the fuck is my meat'? 'wtf is a Kombucha, I ordered Sake!'.


Im sure his company Christmas party would kick ass!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 7, 2021)

Read JJK, CSM, ROR, Jigokuraku, Dandadan, BSD, and Moriarty the Patriot ningens.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Nov 7, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Actually scrap that... If I have 10 months paid annual leave, I can live with a vegan Christmas party. I just won't attend. Let's make him HR.


----------



## KBD (Nov 7, 2021)

Jesus christ, thats offputting. But the skin does look crispy though.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 7, 2021)

KBD said:


> Jesus christ, thats offputting. But the skin does look crispy though.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 7, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Oh, you rather work 7 days a week, 12 months a year huh?


----------



## Redline (Nov 7, 2021)

KBD said:


> Jesus christ, thats offputting. But the skin does look crispy though.


----------



## Redline (Nov 7, 2021)

KBD said:


> Jesus christ, thats offputting. But the skin does look crispy though.


U know what kbd..in Sardinia when they kill a selvatic pork they tight him up on the front of the car and show it to everyone in the village lul


----------



## KBD (Nov 7, 2021)

Redline said:


> U know what kbd..in Sardinia when they kill a selvatic pork they tight him up on the front of the car and show it to everyone in the village lul


Im up for roasting a whole pig over fire and eating it in its entirety. I said it looked good but that was on some Indiana Jones monkeybrain sorbet stuff that gif.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 7, 2021)

Redline said:


> U know what kbd..in Sardinia when they kill a selvatic pork they tight him up on the front of the car and show it to everyone in the village lul

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 7, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 7, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 7, 2021)

@Mickey Mouse I want Elza. Name your price


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 7, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Mickey Mouse I want Elza. Name your price


Do you know how much it cost Nintendo for Sora!?!? And you talking about Elsa!?!??!


----------



## Shanks (Nov 7, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Do you know how much it cost Nintendo for Sora!?!? And you talking about Elsa!?!??!


@Ren.  Tell him how rich I am!


----------



## Shanks (Nov 7, 2021)

I have like $50.55 in my pocket. You can have it all

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 7, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Ren.  Tell him how rich I am!


Are you going to butt fuck your fanbase to pay for her like Nintendo is just for Sora!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 7, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Are you going to butt fuck your fanbase to pay for her like Nintendo is just for Sora!?


I will trade you @January , a tier S WMD. Kim Jong Ung will offer a good price for him.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## January (Nov 7, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I will trade you @January , a tier S WMD. Kim Jong Ung will offer a good price for him.


Kim doesn't bargain bro


----------



## Ren. (Nov 7, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Ren.  Tell him how rich I am!


YES

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 7, 2021)

January said:


> Kim doesn't bargain bro


Well, talk to Putin or Darth Vader then.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 7, 2021)

I got breaking news! @Ren.  X is on this forum. She is some bitch from the Cafe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 8, 2021)

haven't seen @Ren. post in a while. Was there a "put some respect on Charlotte Lin Lins name" thread for the latest chapter?


----------



## KBD (Nov 8, 2021)

too lazy to make an edit now   but there might be a joke in here about how he is afraid to post his classic threads because the one who is strongest is actually his ex.  I had the panels from dragonball in mind where Roshi says Goku aint coming home from post namek spacetrip because he is afraid of ChiChi, who is actually - the strongest.


----------



## Irene (Nov 8, 2021)

I just logged in to find chrolloseum ended


I dont care about prize but damn the games and winning too bad


----------



## Shanks (Nov 8, 2021)

Irene said:


> I just logged in to find chrolloseum ended
> 
> 
> I dont care about prize but damn the games and winning too bad


You can still posts, so it hasn't ended. Maybe a few more hrs.


----------



## KBD (Nov 8, 2021)

Aah too bad I have nothing to bet 

The VIP table @Mickey Mouse had reserved for me turned out to be this:

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 8, 2021)

Monday 

Personally i prefer Sundays but whatvs


----------



## Shanks (Nov 8, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Monday
> 
> Personally i prefer Sundays but whatvs


Sounds like you landed a good job?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 8, 2021)

KBD said:


> Aah too bad I have nothing to bet
> 
> The VIP table @Mickey Mouse had reserved for me turned out to be this:


As a legendary tier one whore from the back Alley, Ava did not post the 2M winnings against you. That is mad respect!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 8, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Sounds like you landed a good job?



No xD

It's just there are more people on the street, everyone's more relaxed and more families are out and enjoying themselves

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 8, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Monday


Fixed 

Also no thoughts on being our company's HR or arranging the Christmas party?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 8, 2021)

Write a letter of recommendation for me and I'm game  

Which country btw?


----------



## KBD (Nov 8, 2021)

Your CV only contains 

And you should read the previous page of this Convo


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 8, 2021)

KBD said:


> Your CV only contains
> 
> And you should read the previous page of this Convo



 

I should be in Hawaii tbh


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 8, 2021)

I'm using 60 posts per page.

Easier to skim through mafia games

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 8, 2021)

How is everyone today? 

I have... Paperwork. Not a huge fan...

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 8, 2021)

Bulgaria seems like a nice place


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 8, 2021)

Has anyone here been to Bulgaria/Sofia


----------



## KBD (Nov 8, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Has anyone here been to Bulgaria/Sofia


Only ever heard about sunny beach.. sorry, I can't help you.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 8, 2021)

Imma summon @DeVision and @Light D Lamperouge  

They're around those parts I think.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 8, 2021)

Shanks said:


>


long live to yankeees lol


----------



## Redline (Nov 8, 2021)

KBD said:


> Only ever heard about sunny beach.. sorry, I can't help you.


sunny bitch? that's Cuba for ya


----------



## KBD (Nov 8, 2021)

Redline said:


> sunny bitch? that's Cuba for ya

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 8, 2021)

KBD said:


> Aah too bad I have nothing to bet
> 
> The VIP table @Mickey Mouse had reserved for me turned out to be this:


u can still bet your avy for a monster one


----------



## Redline (Nov 8, 2021)

cuban viviiiiii


----------



## KBD (Nov 8, 2021)

@January this ones for you

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 8, 2021)

Redline said:


> u can still bet your avy for a monster one


how could I ever risk losing crying Kaido?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gledania (Nov 8, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Pizza is next level.


Favorite food ngl

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## January (Nov 8, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Well, talk to Putin or Darth Vader then.


Aren't they the same  



KBD said:


> @January this ones for you


A little younger BM perhaps?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Imma summon @DeVision and @Light D Lamperouge
> 
> They're around those parts I think.



Had the opportunity, but never went there. 
Light or maybe @Shrike probably were there.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 8, 2021)

Fucking day today.. Fuck.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Shrike (Nov 8, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Has anyone here been to Bulgaria/Sofia


I haven't been to Bulgaria, only know that two members here live there.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## KBD (Nov 8, 2021)

January said:


> Aren't they the same
> 
> 
> A little younger BM perhaps?




this will have to do. also I will never google big mom in a bikini ever again.

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 8, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Had the opportunity, but never went there.
> Light or maybe @Shrike probably were there.





Shrike said:


> I haven't been to Bulgaria, only know that two members here live there.



Thinking about going there next.

Heard that the landscape is beautiful there.


----------



## Redline (Nov 8, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Bulgaria seems like a nice place


it definitely is


----------



## Redline (Nov 8, 2021)

KBD said:


> this will have to do. also I will never google big mom in a bikini ever again.


its titty timeeee


----------



## KBD (Nov 8, 2021)

Redline said:


> its titty timeeee


I found something terrible by the same artist as I was trying to find a render of just BM there

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 4


----------



## Redline (Nov 8, 2021)



Reactions: Lewd 3


----------



## Redline (Nov 8, 2021)

one lewd each is better then nothing lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 8, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Imma summon @DeVision and @Light D Lamperouge
> 
> They're around those parts I think.


I've never been there.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 8, 2021)

Redline said:


> one lewd each is better then nothing lol


That is why you are the Lewdmiral of absolute Lewdness

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 8, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That is why you are the Lewdmiral of absolute Lewdness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 8, 2021)

They had Rancor in starwars, here in the OL we have @Redline 

And mickey just released him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 8, 2021)

KBD said:


> They had Rancor in starwars, here in the OL we have @Redline
> 
> And mickey just released him


Wtf is rancor? XD


----------



## KBD (Nov 8, 2021)

Redline said:


> Wtf is rancor? XD


The beast in return of the Jedi that is used as a way to execute the prisoners of the Hutt family

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 8, 2021)

KBD said:


> The beast in return of the Jedi that is used as a way to execute the prisoners of the Hutt family


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 8, 2021)

@KBD

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 8, 2021)

Or Mr burns has dogs. Release the hounds. 

Redline releases the lewds.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## KBD (Nov 8, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @KBD


It'll be fine.   I think they'll get around to it by lunch tomorrow.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 8, 2021)

KBD said:


> It'll be fine.   I think they'll get around to it by lunch tomorrow.


Yeah......sure......

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 8, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yeah......sure......



It's fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 8, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yeah......sure......

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## January (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## 青月光 (Nov 8, 2021)

Don't worry and be happy


----------



## KBD (Nov 8, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Don't worry and be happy


hakuna matata indeed my friend

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 8, 2021)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 8, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Don't worry and be happy





KBD said:


> hakuna matata indeed my friend

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 8, 2021)

Not for me xD


----------



## Shanks (Nov 8, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Not for me xD


She doesn't look too bad. You are just picky  


Oh, you mean the weather. Come to Indonesia for a vacation. You will like it.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 8, 2021)

Shanks said:


> She doesn't look too bad. You are just picky
> 
> 
> Oh, you mean the weather. Come to Indonesia for a vacation. You will like it.



You're in Indonesia now?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 8, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You're in Indonesia now?


No, but I go there often.

People goes straight to Bali. Bali is way to commercialise and expensive now. Heaps of other good tropical islands there, much better than Bali and inexpensive.

Probably the cheapest and best place to go on holiday in Asia tbh.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 8, 2021)

@Shanks  you are dead to me.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 8, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Shanks  you are dead to me.


I will avenge you at all cost


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 8, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I will avenge you at all cost


You pretty much lost Elsa with that take in my thread.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 8, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You pretty much lost Elsa with that take in my thread.


You need to LET IT GO, mouse!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 8, 2021)

Shanks said:


> You need to LET IT GO, mouse!






I COULD SUE YOUR ASS INTO OBLIVION JUST FOR EVEN UTTERING THKSE WORDS!!!! SPIDER-MAN WAS TAKEN FROM A KID'S GRAVE!!!! YOU THINK DISNEY GONNA GO EASY ON YOU!?!??! FUCK ACE!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 8, 2021)

Me racking in the KM and pulling chains to prepare for the inevitable Gang Bang from Disney. Give me a few days! I will be ready @Mickey Mouse

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2021)

Who is this? @Alibaba Saluja @everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 9, 2021)

Looks like fanmade tbh


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2021)

She is badass as fuck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 9, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Not for me xD


Imagine going "aah so the car battery must be frozen"


----------



## Beast (Nov 9, 2021)

Just realised this place has a Somali flag.


----------



## Firo (Nov 9, 2021)

Zeus is always high af.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 9, 2021)

"Write an essay about your favourite game"

Never thought I would be doing this


----------



## KBD (Nov 9, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> "Write an essay about your favourite game"
> 
> Never thought I would be doing this


 why are you doing this then


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 9, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> "Write an essay about your favourite game"
> 
> Never thought I would be doing this


What's it for?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 9, 2021)

KBD said:


> why are you doing this then





MrPopo said:


> What's it for?



It's like a test of sorts.

Portuguese language proofreading


----------



## KBD (Nov 9, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It's like a test of sorts.
> 
> Portuguese language proofreading


what is the game then  tell me so I can say if you failed or not


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 9, 2021)

KBD said:


> what is the game then  tell me so I can say if you failed or not



It's Final Fantasy X. 

Actually it's a tie between FFX and VI. Just chose X because of nostalgia stuff

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 9, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It's Final Fantasy X.
> 
> Actually it's a tie between FFX and VI. Just chose X because of nostalgia stuff


I find the answer acceptable, proceed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 9, 2021)

Yeah so, I have been looping back to the idea of leaving this forum for a while now. Not out of anyone's fault particularly, at the very least none's more than my own. I find myself not enjoying recent chapter discussions like I used to, and my own responses have also deteriorated as a result. 



There are a lot of good people/posters/threads out here, but I simply cannot or am incapable of ignoring what Im originally here for. I'll definitely miss many parts of the place, especially this thread right here  and I will be sure to remember you guys with a smile and a nice drink. I hope you bastards think the same of me despite me leaving so abruptly. Without further ado, Im out! (definitely going to lurk my funeral though, so be as nice or mean as you want lmao)

Reactions: Friendly 13


----------



## DeVision (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 9, 2021)

KBD said:


> Yeah so, I have been looping back to the idea of leaving this forum for a while now. Not out of anyone's fault particularly, at the very least none's more than my own. I find myself not enjoying recent chapter discussions like I used to, and my own responses have also deteriorated as a result.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of good people/posters/threads out here, but I simply cannot or am incapable of ignoring what Im originally here for. I'll definitely miss many parts of the place, especially this thread right here  and I will be sure to remember you guys with a smile and a nice drink. I hope you bastards think the same of me despite me leaving so abruptly. Without further ado, Im out! (definitely going to lurk my funeral though, so be as nice or mean as you want lmao)


Who said you're allowed to leave?
You have to ask the godfather first.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 9, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Who said you're allowed to leave?
> You have to ask the godfather first.


Lewdman strikes again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 9, 2021)

KBD said:


> Yeah so, I have been looping back to the idea of leaving this forum for a while now. Not out of anyone's fault particularly, at the very least none's more than my own. I find myself not enjoying recent chapter discussions like I used to, and my own responses have also deteriorated as a result.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of good people/posters/threads out here, but I simply cannot or am incapable of ignoring what Im originally here for. I'll definitely miss many parts of the place, especially this thread right here  and I will be sure to remember you guys with a smile and a nice drink. I hope you bastards think the same of me despite me leaving so abruptly. Without further ado, Im out! (definitely going to lurk my funeral though, so be as nice or mean as you want lmao)



Oh wow I didn't see the stuff you put in Friday. Only now did I see it.

Stay

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Redline (Nov 9, 2021)




----------



## Redline (Nov 9, 2021)

Is name is John by the way...


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 9, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Oh wow I didn't see the stuff you put in Friday. Only now did I see it.
> 
> Stay



Too late


----------



## DeVision (Nov 9, 2021)

Kinjin said:


> Lewdman strikes again.



Who allowed you to call me that?

Okay.. I'll let it slide.

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 3


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2021)

KBD said:


> Yeah so, I have been looping back to the idea of leaving this forum for a while now. Not out of anyone's fault particularly, at the very least none's more than my own. I find myself not enjoying recent chapter discussions like I used to, and my own responses have also deteriorated as a result.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of good people/posters/threads out here, but I simply cannot or am incapable of ignoring what Im originally here for. I'll definitely miss many parts of the place, especially this thread right here  and I will be sure to remember you guys with a smile and a nice drink. I hope you bastards think the same of me despite me leaving so abruptly. Without further ado, Im out! (definitely going to lurk my funeral though, so be as nice or mean as you want lmao)


Hey, Kaido just showed his awakening. Let me know what you think


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2021)

Everyone needs hobbies and community. Sometimes people get too invested and burned out. 
If not here and manga discussion, it will be something else and somewhere else. Hope you find a more interesting hobby and drop by again from time to time. @KBD

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MO (Nov 9, 2021)

KBD said:


> Yeah so, I have been looping back to the idea of leaving this forum for a while now. Not out of anyone's fault particularly, at the very least none's more than my own. I find myself not enjoying recent chapter discussions like I used to, and my own responses have also deteriorated as a result.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of good people/posters/threads out here, but I simply cannot or am incapable of ignoring what Im originally here for. I'll definitely miss many parts of the place, especially this thread right here  and I will be sure to remember you guys with a smile and a nice drink. I hope you bastards think the same of me despite me leaving so abruptly. Without further ado, Im out! (definitely going to lurk my funeral though, so be as nice or mean as you want lmao)


noo   



will miss you


----------



## Redline (Nov 9, 2021)

Have a good life kbd..


----------



## Redline (Nov 9, 2021)

KBD said:


> Yeah so, I have been looping back to the idea of leaving this forum for a while now. Not out of anyone's fault particularly, at the very least none's more than my own. I find myself not enjoying recent chapter discussions like I used to, and my own responses have also deteriorated as a result.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of good people/posters/threads out here, but I simply cannot or am incapable of ignoring what Im originally here for. I'll definitely miss many parts of the place, especially this thread right here  and I will be sure to remember you guys with a smile and a nice drink. I hope you bastards think the same of me despite me leaving so abruptly. Without further ado, Im out! (definitely going to lurk my funeral though, so be as nice or mean as you want lmao)


Cut the crap, no  need to leave just stay and stfu! Wororororo


----------



## Redline (Nov 9, 2021)

KBD said:


> The beast in return of the Jedi that is used as a way to execute the prisoners of the Hutt family


I will reply to you more often instead of just giving GIFs ok? XD deal done?


----------



## Redline (Nov 9, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Me racking in the KM and pulling chains to prepare for the inevitable Gang Bang from Disney. Give me a few days! I will be ready @Mickey Mouse


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 9, 2021)

Sigh....... and now @KBD is no more......

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 9, 2021)

He'll come back for sure.

Believe in the heart of the cards.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 9, 2021)

KBD said:


> Yeah so, I have been looping back to the idea of leaving this forum for a while now. Not out of anyone's fault particularly, at the very least none's more than my own. I find myself not enjoying recent chapter discussions like I used to, and my own responses have also deteriorated as a result.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of good people/posters/threads out here, but I simply cannot or am incapable of ignoring what Im originally here for. I'll definitely miss many parts of the place, especially this thread right here  and I will be sure to remember you guys with a smile and a nice drink. I hope you bastards think the same of me despite me leaving so abruptly. Without further ado, Im out! (definitely going to lurk my funeral though, so be as nice or mean as you want lmao)


Take care br0 and enjoy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 9, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Who allowed you to call me that?
> 
> Okay.. I'll let it slide.


This is why you are the Lewdmiral of lazy lewds.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Firo (Nov 9, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It's Final Fantasy X.
> 
> Actually it's a tie between FFX and VI. Just chose X because of nostalgia stuff


What about IX?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 9, 2021)

Firo said:


> What about IX?



Never played it.

Jumped from Dreamcast straight to PS2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 9, 2021)

Actually only I, II, III and IX are missing unril XII


----------



## Redline (Nov 9, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> This is why you are the Lewdmiral of lazy lewds.


----------



## Redline (Nov 9, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Never played it.
> 
> Jumped from Dreamcast straight to PS2


i wanna play the new resident evil


----------



## Firo (Nov 9, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Actually only I, II, III and IX are missing unril XII


IX is really good IMO. I II -and III didn’t age well for me. XII was okay but I wished there was less Vaughn but overall an okay game. I love X’s story. I just hate Wakka.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2021)

Convo threads across the board and Alley is dying.  

Gotta do something to bring the fire back.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2021)

Generally when a company goes backward, the first thing we should do is fire the boss.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2021)

Second thing is review who are the bad apples in the management team and then make them redundant.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2021)

We can't really fire MbX, because of overwhelming power, so let's jump to the next step.

We put @Kinjin @Soca @convict @Etherborn  on trial!

@Rinoa @Alibaba Saluja @Shrike  can be the judge.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2021)

We all provide our reasons to the judge on which mod is responsible for KBD leaving and the bitch traitor formally known as Go D. Usopp fallen pray to the Mafia section.

And then what happened to the Urouge FC and Sabo FC? Who nuked them? Why didn't the OP mods save those communities?!

You have 24 hrs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 9, 2021)

Shanks said:


> We can't really fire MbX, because of overwhelming power, so let's jump to the next step.
> 
> We put @Kinjin @Soca @convict @Etherborn  on trial!
> 
> @Rinoa @Alibaba Saluja @Shrike  can be the judge.



Whatever the charges may be, my alibi is probably that I wasn’t here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## January (Nov 9, 2021)

It's all @DeVision 's fault, he was supposed to start the new convo thread and revive the section.

But he failed.

And now everything is lost..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2021)

January said:


> It's all @DeVision 's fault, he was supposed to start the new convo thread and revive the section.
> 
> But he failed.
> 
> And now everything is lost..


We work out which member to blame later. It needs to be top down!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 9, 2021)

Firo said:


> IX is really good IMO. I II -and III didn’t age well for me. XII was okay but I wished there was less Vaughn but overall an okay game. I love X’s story. I just hate Wakka.



X's story is just another level.

I think I was mostly indifferent to him 

I didn't like Kimahri because his sphere grid path was really small and needed those unlock stuff that you could only get really late in game.

Favourites were Tidus, Yuna, Auron and Rikku.

Rikku best girl.

XII's story was meh. I agree that overall it was ok.

VI's just GOAT.  I did hear good things about IX. A shame I didn't play it.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 9, 2021)

Etherborn said:


> Whatever the charges may be, my alibi is probably that I wasn’t here.


You are always......"not here".....but here you are. 


@Shanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You are always......"not here".....but here you are.
> 
> 
> @Shanks


@Etherborn sounds like an undercover agent for Jff tbh. He's always around, but pretending not to be here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2021)

Alright, let's talk about activities in the Telegram. @convict and @Kinjin generally encourages activities, but for some reason whenever @Soca appears Ava and a few other notorious stops posting there for a while.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 9, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Alright, let's talk about activities in the Telegram. @convict and @Kinjin generally encourages activities, but for some reason whenever @Soca appears Ava and a few other notorious stops posting there for a while.


Let's focus on that @Soca  Character. Sir bans alot! Who does he ban alot? @Redline  A very active member. Killing activity! Does redline deserve it everytime!???















That is not the question her!!! Defend yourself, Marc!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 9, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Etherborn sounds like an undercover agent for Jff tbh. He's always around, but pretending not to be here.



Bruh. Every time I come here it's cuz someone tagged me. I still don't even know what this conversation is about cuz I'm too lazy to scroll up. 

It's like summoning Lucifer with an occult ritual just to blame him for all your problems, and when he says "The fuck are you on about? I didn't do any of that shit, I was in Hell the whole time," you respond with "Yet you're here right now, so explain THAT, fiend!"

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Let's focus on that @Soca  Character. Sir bans alot! Who does he ban alot? @Redline  A very active member. Killing activity! Does redline deserve it everytime!???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ikr!

Damn copers arresting my dealer, just because the Law say it's wrong.  

Posting trump giving Putin a head was hilarious

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 9, 2021)

Shanks said:


> We can't really fire MbX, because of overwhelming power, so let's jump to the next step.
> 
> We put @Kinjin @Soca @convict @Etherborn  on trial!
> 
> @Rinoa @Alibaba Saluja @Shrike  can be the judge.


Put them to the torch

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 9, 2021)

Etherborn said:


> Bruh. Every time I come here it's cuz someone tagged me. I still don't even know what this conversation is about cuz I'm too lazy to scroll up.
> 
> It's like summoning Lucifer with an occult ritual just to blame him for all your problems, and when he says "The fuck are you on about? I didn't do any of that shit, I was in Hell the whole time," you respond with "Yet you're here right now, so explain THAT, fiend!"


@Shanks  We should keep tagging this one till he gives us something.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Shanks  We should keep tagging this one till he gives us something.


He already admitted his crimes. Got hired as an executive here and rarely goes into the office.

Now we wait for the Judges to hand down the punishment.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 9, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Let's focus on that @Soca  Character. Sir bans alot! Who does he ban alot? @Redline  A very active member. Killing activity! Does redline deserve it everytime!???
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2021)

I see @convict . On the third day of the full moon when the telegram was on full blast, you and Kin purposely ignoring Ava's trolling to help us increase activities, yet Soca came in and delete posts! Please testify against Soca..you are safe here

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 9, 2021)

This one trying to crack wise on us, @Shanks


I say we put tbe screws to JFF's muscle.


Marc.......was this you!??!?!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 9, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I see @convict . On the third day of the full moon when the telegram was on full blast, you and Kin purposely ignoring Ava's trolling to help us increase activities, yet Soca came in and delete posts! Please testify against Soca..you are safe here


Fun facts about our pal, @convict  . Back in the days be was a trouble maker. Then down the line he became a "saint". And.......he was a bronze age mafia player.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> This one trying to crack wise on us, @Shanks
> 
> 
> I say we put tbe screws to JFF's muscle.


Don't worry. The evidence are pilling up. No one can hide behind Cute Asian girls now.

Next case, we will investigate why @Lurko stop posting.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2021)

Also,.I notice every single OLCer profit from Chrollo this year. You guys are all my bros, but corruption is unacceptable!

@MO @Mickey Mouse @DeVision @Redline @MrPopo @Underworld Broker

I call for an independent investigation into the management of the casino!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 9, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Also,.I notice every single OLCer profit from Chrollo this year. You guys are all my bros, but corruption is unacceptable!
> 
> @MO @Mickey Mouse @DeVision @Redline @MrPopo @Underworld Broker
> 
> I call for an independent investigation into the management of the casino!


We are handling @KBD departure very well.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## convict (Nov 9, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Fun facts about our pal, @convict  . Back in the days be was a trouble maker. Then down the line he became a "saint". *And.......he was a bronze age mafia player.*



Are you sure you haven't mistaken me for someone else? I don't even know what a bronze age mafia is


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> We are handling @KBD departure very well.


He will be back tomorrow to testify! He lost money in the casino too


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2021)

@Ekkologix  I am digging too deep! If you guys don't see me tomorrow, let it be known that I was take care off

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 9, 2021)

convict said:


> Are you sure you haven't mistaken me for someone else? I don't even know what a bronze age mafia is


Played mafia when it first started here.


----------



## convict (Nov 9, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I see @convict . On the third day of the full moon when the telegram was on full blast, you and Kin purposely ignoring Ava's trolling to help us increase activities, yet Soca came in and delete posts! Please testify against Soca..you are safe here



Of us 3 I think at times I am too lax. @Soca can be a hardass which is necessary at times and why we complement each other well.

@Kinjin is the perfect balance. @Etherborn when he graces us with his supreme presence is too.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2021)

convict said:


> Of us 3 I think at times I am too lax. @Soca can be a hardass which is necessary at times and why we complement each other well.
> 
> @Kinjin is the perfect balance. @Etherborn when he graces us with his supreme presence is too.


Thank you! This is all the evidence we need.  @KBD left today because of the lack of meme and trolling in the OL.

@DeVision you are now justify to execute Marcell B.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 10, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Ekkologix  I am digging too deep! If you guys don't see me tomorrow, let it be known that I was take care off


see ya tommorow!

what u up to lmao


----------



## Shanks (Nov 10, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> see ya tommorow!
> 
> what u up to lmao


Tag everyone while making up random bullshit to revive this thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 10, 2021)

January said:


> It's all @DeVision 's fault, he was supposed to start the new convo thread and revive the section.
> 
> But he failed.
> 
> And now everything is lost..


----------



## DeVision (Nov 10, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> This is why you are the Lewdmiral of lazy lewds.




You too? Are you on their side? 



Shanks said:


> Thank you! This is all the evidence we need.  @KBD left today because of the lack of meme and trolling in the OL.
> 
> @DeVision you are now justify to execute Marcell B.



I pull the strings here. I'm no mere grunt like you. 
And I say leave Marc the fuck alone. He's good.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 10, 2021)

DeVision said:


> You too? Are you on their side?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Smh 

Okay @January , I should have listen to you about Dev.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 10, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Smh
> 
> Okay @January , I should have listen to you about Dev.



Don't make me send the family your way.


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 10, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Tag everyone while making up random bullshit to revive this thread


weak

and weakness disgusts me

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 10, 2021)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 10, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Don't make me send the family your way.


My bros will never


----------



## Shanks (Nov 10, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


>


I need you to take care of a certain old man for me. And by 'take care', I don't mean changing his nappies and giving him bathes.

Are you up for the job

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 10, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I need you to take care of a certain old man for me. And by 'take care', I don't mean changing his nappies and giving him bathes.
> 
> Are you up for the job


i told u b4 we dont discuss business in public chats

give me their name and address

in PM ofc

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 10, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> i told u b4 we dont discuss business in public chats
> 
> give me their name and address
> 
> in PM ofc


----------



## Yamato (Nov 10, 2021)

Just watched Strong World in theaters and I forgot that this was pre-time skip. 2009.
Dr. Indigo's farting shoe noises and Luffy beating Shiki


----------



## DeVision (Nov 10, 2021)

Shanks said:


> My bros will never



Someone never watched godfather.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Nov 10, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Don't make me send the family your way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 10, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> This one trying to crack wise on us, @Shanks
> 
> 
> I say we put tbe screws to JFF's muscle.
> ...




Jeezus christ 

That fella is a savage

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 10, 2021)

I wanted to change my name but no clue to what

@Mickey Mouse 

What you think about Ariesbaba?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 10, 2021)

Don't mind me

1 - U

2- P


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 10, 2021)

P it is


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 10, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I wanted to change my name but no clue to what
> 
> @Mickey Mouse
> 
> What you think about Ariesbaba?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 10, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


>


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 10, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


I am still mad about that game.


----------



## Redline (Nov 10, 2021)

Shanks said:


> ikr!
> 
> Damn copers arresting my dealer, just because the Law say it's wrong.
> 
> Posting trump giving Putin a head was hilarious


i agree u bet it was..anyway ever since some wanted to boil Oden this forum went down? ask yourself why...
no redline no party. the answer is pèretty simple lol..or at least I think it was


----------



## Redline (Nov 10, 2021)

look me mickey and shanks are worth ten people posting each to the bare minimum, we are not around the place is dead...if we are in this place goes to 30 plus active members lol


----------



## Redline (Nov 10, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Fun facts about our pal, @convict  . Back in the days be was a trouble maker. Then down the line he became a "saint". And.......he was a bronze age mafia player.


that reminds me of my younger self lol


----------



## Redline (Nov 10, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Alright, let's talk about activities in the Telegram. @convict and @Kinjin generally encourages activities, but for some reason whenever @Soca appears Ava and a few other notorious stops posting there for a while.


mmmmmnnnn qui gatta ci cova


----------



## Redline (Nov 10, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am still mad about that game.


at least you are not mad at me anymore about that game, which i don't even remember what it was all about tbh..xd

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 10, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Let's focus on that @Soca  Character. Sir bans alot! Who does he ban alot? @Redline  A very active member. Killing activity! Does redline deserve it everytime!???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no, he probably doesn't .. I spent decades on Oro Jackson and never got banned once lol..but I was still the same believe me, maybe I did write a bit more and try to discuss more seriously about one pice as well back in the days, but for us moving from Oro Jackson coming here to the naruto forum was a bit of a downgrade from our point of view I mean, couse we basically went from one specific forum for one pice lovers, one of the best and more active from all over the world to another new forum..for us or me if you prefer where you start as a newbie and you are into one specific forum for naruto! that is already a different starting point that kinda says it all! a fun fact which i mention already once i guess, soca  did invite me here and e he persuade me to come and move to naruto forum after orojackon was shut down, i could have gone another place too, but then we made a little group of orojackon refugee and we were content, but many didnt posts around too much and were not entusiast with the place, i t were happy to visit a new place even if i was considered a newbie rather then a true one piece fan from D old gen but whatever, I did push my fellow mates refuugees to jheck the forum treads and try to post more around that it wasnt all that bad and we could have brought our orojackson community into the mix , then some went out of their league and try to become divas here, since that was an all new place, as far as I like i said i  am always myleft as a was on orojackon, but there i was famous and had my own monster avy bet tread and prediction contest as well, I almost won the most popular user of orojackson lol...not very humble to say from me but this is just the way it is , we all are special people  belive it or not, but some just have it easy to appear that way , still it doesnt mean they are or in this case i am more special , just the same as u are , we do have differences on languages and culture and so on but still we all kida special for the better or the worst, it is a pity too see this forum going down slowly, i hope we can make it last till eos ..ergo another decade at least lol...sorry for the egipthian papiris

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 10, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Also,.I notice every single OLCer profit from Chrollo this year. You guys are all my bros, but corruption is unacceptable!
> 
> @MO @Mickey Mouse @DeVision @Redline @MrPopo @Underworld Broker
> 
> I call for an independent investigation into the management of the casino!


what do ya mean? I think i got what i deserved lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 10, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> We are handling @KBD departure very well.


I see..from what I understood he bet and won million he didn't have so the ones that owned him millions got spared because the bets were not validate  and he didn't get shit... XD
That's why he probably be left ....lol

Just kidding maybe he got feed up of my behaviour and odd gifs


----------



## MO (Nov 10, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Also,.I notice every single OLCer profit from Chrollo this year. You guys are all my bros, but corruption is unacceptable!
> 
> @MO @Mickey Mouse @DeVision @Redline @MrPopo @Underworld Broker
> 
> I call for an independent investigation into the management of the casino!


I will bribe the detectives off.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 10, 2021)

Redline said:


> I see..from what I understood he bet and won million he didn't have so the ones that owned him millions got spared because the bets were not validate  and he didn't get shit... XD
> That's why he probably be left ....lol
> 
> Just kidding maybe he got feed up of my behaviour and odd gifs


No not you. Just here in general.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 10, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am still mad about that game.



Which game?


----------



## MO (Nov 10, 2021)

How many more days do we have with this damm avy?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 10, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Which game?


Favorites 


MO said:


> How many more days do we have with this damm avy?


Like 4 days. Enjoy it scrub......you won big at chrolloseum.


----------



## MO (Nov 10, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Favorites
> 
> Like 4 days. Enjoy it scrub......you won big at chrolloseum.


feel like its been a week already.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 10, 2021)

Redline said:


> what do ya mean? I think i got what i deserved lol


LIAR! @MO already admitted everything

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MO (Nov 10, 2021)

Shanks said:


> LIAR! @MO already admitted everything


Are you calling me a snitch?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 10, 2021)

MO said:


> Are you calling me a snitch?


You got balls to openly admit bribery

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MO (Nov 10, 2021)

Shanks said:


> You got balls to openly admit bribery


you don't know what the bribe is for.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kamisori (Nov 10, 2021)

Hi

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 10, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Favorites
> 
> Like 4 days. Enjoy it scrub......you won big at chrolloseum.



Would you believe me if I said I never played favourites?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MO (Nov 10, 2021)

@Soca have you heard this cupcakke remix to songs?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MO (Nov 10, 2021)

Ok the Bohemian rhapsody one is actually hilarious.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 10, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Would you believe me if I said I never played favourites?


Yes.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 10, 2021)

Garou said:


> Hi


Sup

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 10, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Sup


----------



## Shanks (Nov 10, 2021)

Serious talk 


How's life in Italy @Redline you seem to be fairly busy these days, but still fine time to come here almost the exact time daily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 10, 2021)

look AT YOU SHIT IN THE BRICK MATE ! LMAOOOO


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 10, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yes.



Come play my game


----------



## Shanks (Nov 10, 2021)

I heard a documentary about some Aussie chick quit her job and take her entire family to Italy and live for a year or two this morning. Was very inspiring. It was awesome at first until 2020 hit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 10, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Come play my game


No


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 10, 2021)

@trance  I did not know you won that many posts.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 10, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @trance  I did not know you won that many posts.


Funny, he lost all his reps and traded it for 40k posts essentially. Feels like a win still.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 10, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Serious talk
> 
> 
> How's life in Italy @Redline you seem to be fairly busy these days, but still fine time to come here almost the exact time daily.


SERIOUS ANSWER..
yeah indeed..this is my free time-space on pc while i watch other things or listen to some music lol, winter here gonna be cold  for us, never really get used to it even though i don't dislike the snow and the winter in general plus i am athletic skinny type of body and i suffer the cold to my bones lol... snow most likely gonna drop in  few months or before, gonna be a pain in the ass to drive around all day but whatever this is what it is, for the time being, overall still better than before also on regards of covid hopefully we gonna soon get back on track ..i wish... we have a lot of issue regarding a green passcard that u must have to get to work or into gym or restaurant cinema and so on
but to obtain that you must get the vaccine
that one that now studies are saying it gives u  from 6 to 8 months of protection ? 
and what about you guys all good there ? life goes on no mask ?

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Redline (Nov 10, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Come play my game


lets go for the babadoock head tonight!


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 10, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No



You hurt my feelings

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 10, 2021)

Redline said:


> SERIOUS ANSWER..
> yeah indeed..this is my free time-space on pc while i watch other things or listen to some music lol, winter here gonna be cold  for us, never really get used to it even though i don't dislike the snow and the winter in general plus i am athletic skinny type of body and i suffer the cold to my bones lol... snow most likely gonna drop in  few months or before, gonna be a pain in the ass to drive around all day but whatever this is what it is, for the time being, overall still better than before also on regards of covid hopefully we gonna soon get back on track ..i wish... we have a lot of issue regarding a green passcard that u must have to get to work or into gym or restaurant cinema and so on
> but to obtain that you must get the vaccine
> that one that now studies are saying it gives u  from 6 to 8 months of protection ?
> and what about you guys all good there ? life goes on no mask ?


Glade you're doing doing good.

Sydney just got out of lockdown a month ago and I'm still working from home. My company is giving us until 1st Feb next year, which means plenty of time to sort out other stuff and enjoy life.

I've never seen snow before. Would love to experience it some day.... because 'the snow never bother me anyway' wink wink @mick...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 10, 2021)

Almost trip over on my treadmill while trying to reply here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 10, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You hurt my feelings


You are a mod. You have no feelings

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 10, 2021)

@Lurko 
@Redline

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## trance (Nov 10, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @trance  I did not know you won that many posts.


yessir

i am officially the post count king


----------



## trance (Nov 10, 2021)

rep only has value in the chrolloseum, so with that done, rep is back to being worthless


----------



## Shanks (Nov 10, 2021)

trance said:


> yessir
> 
> i am officially the post count king


 


trance said:


> *posts *only has value in the chrolloseum, so with that done, *posts *is back to being worthless

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 10, 2021)

I miss @Zaru .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 10, 2021)

trance said:


> rep only has value in the chrolloseum, so with that done, rep is back to being worthless


After I reach Sailor Moon rank I will officially be all done with rep.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 10, 2021)

trance said:


> rep only has value in the chrolloseum, so with that done, rep is back to being worthless


After I reach Sailor Moon rank I will officially be all done with rep.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 10, 2021)

A 200% level of determination @Mickey Mouse

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 10, 2021)

2018 - beginning of 2020 must have been mad fun with so many Rep faction rising up. Was ashamed, I only came back by mid 2020 and it was close to been dead by then. Then Jff killed it for about 14months, which didn't help and now negs are gone, so it killed half of the engagement level of the Naruto section also.

One day, it will be fun again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 10, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 10, 2021)

So true!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 10, 2021)

Shanks said:


> 2018 - beginning of 2020 must have been mad fun with so many Rep faction rising up. Was ashamed, I only came back by mid 2020 and it was close to been dead by then. Then Jff killed it for about 14months, which didn't help and now negs are gone, so it killed half of the engagement level of the Naruto section also.
> 
> One day, it will be fun again.


Delete @Shrike  And my negs and we would be #1 and #2


Shanks said:


>


Here in the states that would be very easy to do now.....lazy fucks here.


Shanks said:


> So true!


That 2nd one should be blank.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 10, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Here in the states that would be very easy to do now.....lazy fucks here.


It's really that easy to get 3 positions with the lady at the job centre?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 10, 2021)

Shanks said:


> It's really that easy to get 3 positions with the lady at the job centre?


Yes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Nov 10, 2021)

Shanks said:


>


sorry i don't speak <10k posts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 10, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yes.


Land of freedom, here I come

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## MO (Nov 11, 2021)

trance said:


> sorry i don't speak <10k posts


not the person with less than 300k rep saying this.


----------



## trance (Nov 11, 2021)

MO said:


> not the person with less than 300k rep saying this.


<1k posts usebro say what?


----------



## MO (Nov 11, 2021)

trance said:


> <1k posts usebro say what?


<1m rep saying what

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trance (Nov 11, 2021)

MO said:


> <1m rep saying what


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2021)

Alright, now it's @Ren. 's turn to shove likes in people face

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 11, 2021)

Change it to


Mickey Mouse said:


> @Lurko
> @Redline



Goat!


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You are a mod. You have no feelings



Come to the dark side mickey


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 11, 2021)

@Conxc since the thread was locked, I believe that Luffy would lose against Zoro and Sanji

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2021)

Found one of those street markets near Athens by pure luck while walking around.

Nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 11, 2021)

MO said:


> @Soca have you heard this cupcakke remix to songs?


D..Do I want too? The thumbnail looks trippy


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2021)

@Light D Lamperouge


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 11, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Light D Lamperouge


Seen it. But thanks.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 11, 2021)

Been slow these last few days on here. That is break week for you.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2021)

And because we lost @KBD

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2021)

Now we're having withdrawal symptons

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 11, 2021)

Anyone here willing to make burgers for me? I'm hungry but tired af.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2021)

Actually thinking about eating burger too. That or fajitas


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2021)

Actually I don't want so much the burger but french fries

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 11, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Actually I don't want so much the burger but french fries



XD

I want fries too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 11, 2021)

@trance just finished Ds3


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2021)

DeVision said:


> XD
> 
> I want fries too.



 

Let's go for it

Big portion

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 11, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Anyone here willing to make burgers for me? I'm hungry but tired af.


Not only will I make one for you, I will eat it too!


Alibaba Saluja said:


> Actually thinking about eating burger too. That or fajitas


I love you,, and you are my friend.. But Don't call what you eat a burger.....ever.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 11, 2021)

I agree with @Mickey Mouse .. Sorry @Alibaba Saluja

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 11, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> @trance just finished Ds3


Nvm I still have some optional boses to defeat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Not only will I make one for you, I will eat it too!
> 
> I love you,, and you are my friend.. But Don't call what you eat a burger.....ever.





DeVision said:


> I agree with @Mickey Mouse .. Sorry @Alibaba Saluja



First you guys should try the burger from a place where I eat it. Then we can talk


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2021)

Actually going for fajitas because I only eat bread today.

But tomorrow that burger will be in my belly


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2021)

I'm going to make burgers and eat it myself. Fuck you guys


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2021)

Actually, heading to the cafe to get some cappucino, oregano and cheese pizza. Want some @Alibaba Saluja 

Lebanese foods are pretty good here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Nov 11, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Actually, heading to the cafe to get some cappucino, oregano and cheese pizza. Want some @Alibaba Saluja
> 
> Lebanese foods are pretty good here.


You're working out frequently, right?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2021)

January said:


> You're working out frequently, right?


Nope, just no ingredient for breakfast in the fridge today. 

Here's the menu. Breakfast is on me. Today, we eat @DeVision 's food's food

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MO (Nov 11, 2021)

Soca said:


> D..Do I want too? The thumbnail looks trippy


lool listen to the Bohemian rhapsody one atleast.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 11, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Nope, just no ingredient for breakfast in the fridge today.
> 
> Here's the menu. Breakfast is on me. Today, we eat @DeVision 's food's food




I hope you get diarrhea.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2021)

DeVision said:


> I hope you get diarrhea.


Better than gout

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 11, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Better than gout



Eat a goat, not a goats food.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Nope, just no ingredient for breakfast in the fridge today.
> 
> Here's the menu. Breakfast is on me. Today, we eat @DeVision 's food's food



They have cheese from Cyprus?


----------



## January (Nov 11, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Better than gout


Why does it feel like Krillin was fapping in this emote?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Actually, heading to the cafe to get some cappucino, oregano and cheese pizza. Want some @Alibaba Saluja
> 
> Lebanese foods are pretty good here.



I really should try Lebanese food considering how close I am to Lebanon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 11, 2021)

what happened to the theories section lmao


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Lurko
> @Redline


pure greatness showtime! w


Shanks said:


> Glade you're doing doing good.
> 
> Sydney just got out of lockdown a month ago and I'm still working from home. My company is giving us until 1st Feb next year, which means plenty of time to sort out other stuff and enjoy life.
> 
> I've never seen snow before. Would love to experience it some day.... because 'the snow never bother me anyway' wink wink @mick...


i used to ski quite a lot ever since I was little I did ski as a sport up until 13 years of age and i saw many of the Italian and Swiss alps race tracks since i used to compete for a little while then i had a frightening accident and i quit, but that was mostly because of the lack of money from my parents to be honest ..ski is pretty expensive... let's say that if you do not own your own equipment one day it can cost you up to 150 200 euro which is quite a lot here considering the general wage amount is ruffly 1.200 euro per month, i get more than that but still it is expensive, to get back at it i should at least get around 3000 per months lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I really should try Lebanese food considering how close I am to Lebanon


good stuff if u ask me


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Eat a goat, not a goats food.


Lol, I was talking about when my joint crystalised about a month ago, can't even walk and had to go into hospital for eating too much meat.

Yes, my body can make Jewellery

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MO (Nov 11, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I really should try Lebanese food considering how close I am to Lebanon


try Manakish. I've had Manakish cheese pie and it's really good.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I really should try Lebanese food considering how close I am to Lebanon


Yeah, tones of flavour, even for vegetarian. Btw, I thought falafel is Lebanese also?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 11, 2021)

Who do you think is the first mate in the image and can you name him


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> what happened to the theories section lmao


i have a theory about what happened

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2021)

Redline said:


> pure greatness showtime! w
> 
> i used to ski quite a lot ever since I was little I did ski as a sport up until 13 years of age and i saw many of the Italian and Swiss alps race tracks since i used to compete for a little while then i had a frightening accident and i quit, but that was mostly because of the lack of money from my parents to be honest ..ski is pretty expensive... let's say that if you do not own your own equipment one day it can cost you up to 150 200 euro which is quite a lot here considering the general wage amount is ruffly 1.200 euro per month, i get more than that but still it is expensive, to get back at it i should at least get around 3000 per months lol


It's fine @Yamato can fund all of our next ski trip

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> what happened to the theories section lmao



It didn't had enough activity to justify being open.

I deemed it unworthy

So I

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2021)

MO said:


> try Manakish. I've had Manakish cheese pie and it's really good.



Sounds good actually  

I'll definitely give it a try if I find it.

I've had enough of Greek feta cheese pie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2021)

The section was gone like 2.69 years ago @Bitch Ass Traitor Formerly known as Go. d Usop. Where have you being? @Ekkologix

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Who do you think is the first mate in the image and can you name him


sure thing easy peasy freaky dicky! the chubby and tall one in the back! the one with a rice cup on his head, why? because he is the only one who doesn't get scared about what he sees if front of him, unlike the others who are more or less affected by the look of it


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Yeah, tones of flavour, even for vegetarian. Btw, I thought falafel is Lebanese also?



It seems it's Middle East but no specific country.

Some actually say it originated from Egypt.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2021)

Shanks said:


> It's fine @Yamato can fund all of our next ski trip


if you wanna come over let me know and i can provide you accommodation for a little while unless you wanna go to the hotel, but I would rather suggest to get a nice BB on rent for a week in the same area close to the ski resorts if you wanna ski otherwise just came to Turin...have  a look  , whiting an hour and a half driving you are in the alps...some really beautiful ancient mountains believe me


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 11, 2021)

Shanks said:


> The section was gone like 2.69 years ago @Bitch Ass Traitor Formerly known as Go. d Usop. Where have you being? @Ekkologix


first time in months looking at the forum home botton kek

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2021)

this is the city i drive around all day lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2021)

Redline said:


> if you wanna come over let me know and i can provide you accommodation for a little while unless you wanna go to the hotel, but I would rather suggest to get a nice BB on rent for a week in the same area close to the ski resorts if you wanna ski otherwise just came to Turin...have  a look  , whiting an hour and a half driving you are in the alps...some really beautiful ancient mountains believe me


Hehe, thanks for the offer. I'll wait a while, and for Europe, I might have to wait for a while longer. I can ski closer to home in New Zealand or 5 hrs drive down south also.

Would be awesome to do a year of Europe some day though. Maybe when I get rich.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2021)

check this out ya all!  if you wanna come dom let me know i can be your cicerone means host!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2021)

A lot of people wanting to come to Europe and I just can't wait for the day to get out of here

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Hehe, thanks for the offer. I'll wait a while, and for Europe, I might have to wait for a while longer. I can ski closer to home in New Zealand or 5 hrs drive down south also.
> 
> Would be awesome to do a year of Europe some day though. Maybe when I get rich.


do you really need to become rich to travel to Europe? you are not  living in a poor country


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> A lot of people wanting to come to Europe and I just can't wait for the day to get out of here


I agree i want to go spend 3  month travel through Asia to be honest

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2021)

Since @Redline offering, I like to offer to my nig gas also. Since my kitten run off to the neighbour, I still have tones of food left and her house is pretty spacious and warms. Come to Sydney, and I will take care of all of you.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2021)

Redline said:


> do you really need to become rich to travel to Europe? you are not  living in a poor country


Well..., I probably need a minimum of $500 per day budget for the fam,.lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2021)

I would also offer but the owner of the hotel will make you pay

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Well..., I probably need a minimum of $500 per day budget for the fam,.lol.


fuck me no way lol
with 500 you can rent a nice place for a month another 500 for the food  with 1000 euro per month you are ok but if you wanna go around then make it double ..2000

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Since @Redline offering, I like to offer to my nig gas also. Since my kitten run off to the neighbour, I still have tones of food left and her house is pretty spacious and warms. Come to Sydney, and I will take care of all of you.


what you should offer instead is accommodation to Sidney.. I always wanted to visit Australia by renting a little van and resell it at the end but whatever even a week on Sidney would be dope anyhow..I had an Australian girlfriend back in the days  when I was young living in London, something like 20 years ago lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2021)

Shanks said:


> The section was gone like 2.69 years ago @Bitch Ass Traitor Formerly known as Go. d Usop. Where have you being? @Ekkologix


usop become a  bitch? what the hell lol


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2021)

Redline said:


> what you should offer instead is accommodation to Sidney..


You don't like the cat house? Well, I also have an outdoor slide or the trampoline  



Redline said:


> I always wanted to visit Australia by renting a little van and resell it at the end but whatever even a week on Sidney would be dope anyhow..I had an Australian girlfriend back in the day when I was young living in London, something like 20 years ago lol


That's a good idea.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2021)

Redline said:


> usop become a  bitch? what the hell lol


Disney Over Lord gave him a new name

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2021)

by the way, shanks ask your wife if she has some single Australian pure beauty girlfriends, my charm will do the rest


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2021)

Shanks said:


> You don't like the cat house? Well, I also have an outdoor slide or the trampoline
> 
> 
> That's a good idea.


i love cats and i don't care if the house is beautiful or not , if you have a roof on your head you are cover lol


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Disney Over Lord gave him a new name


bitchusop? or D bitch    lmaoooo whyyyyy


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 11, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> First you guys should try the burger from a place where I eat it. Then we can talk


I remember doing this. I was taken to some vegetarian place and served a "burger". The only reason I was at to down it was because of sauces. 


Alibaba Saluja said:


> It didn't had enough activity to justify being open.
> 
> I deemed it unworthy
> 
> So I


I sure as hell did not give you permission to use that!


----------



## Gledania (Nov 11, 2021)

@Beast @A Optimistic @Firo @MrPopo 

Love you guys a lot.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## January (Nov 11, 2021)

Too many people with the same avatar


Image if all of them had their names disappeared too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Firo (Nov 11, 2021)

Gledonux said:


> @Beast @A Optimistic @Firo @MrPopo
> 
> Love you guys a lot.


Love you too bro.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Kanki (Nov 11, 2021)

@Shanks  do you have this crew reading Kingdom yet?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2021)

Gledonux said:


> @Beast @A Optimistic @Firo @MrPopo
> 
> Love you guys a lot.


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2021)

January said:


> Too many people with the same avatar
> 
> 
> Image if all of them had their names disappeared too


lol...u should have seen when i had many losing bets on my monster avy tread and  like 20 users had to wear the monster avy price for the loss ..here i gave you a little example of my old amazing monster avy price for the braves

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2021)




----------



## Gledania (Nov 11, 2021)

OF COURSE I LOVE YOU AS WELL ODEN SENSEIII !!!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 11, 2021)

those were some of the prizes you could win if you had a bet on one piece and lost it ..  but i don't think they would allow me to do that here i don't think so lol, anyway was super fun to see all those monster avy around in the whole forum believe me lol...they all knew you must have lost one of redline bets....lololo


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2021)

Kanki said:


> @Shanks  do you have this crew reading Kingdom yet?


It's not hard to get them to read it. Just get @Amol  Yourself @Cichy @Sherlōck to discuss the chapter here daily and it will happen.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2021)

Redline said:


> i love cats and i don't care if the house is beautiful or not , if you have a roof on your head you are cover lol


Yes, the roof will cover your head... but only your head


----------



## January (Nov 11, 2021)

Redline said:


> lol...u should have seen when i had many losing bets on my monster avy tread and  like 20 users had to wear the monster avy price for the loss ..here i gave you a little example of my old amazing monster avy price for the braves


Doesn't look like a monster.

You could've made it interesting, the one you posted looks kinda gross.


There's all kinds of monsters you could've picked.
You have to at least make it reasonable.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2021)

okay, @Ekkologix  you can stay. Only if you follow my instruction to take care of a certain old man the other day.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Nov 11, 2021)

Luffy D. Monkey

Newgate Edward

Zoro Roronoa 

Law D. Trafalgar

Feels very strange to read some names in English order.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## January (Nov 11, 2021)

Kanki said:


> @Shanks  do you have this crew reading Kingdom yet?


Kindgom is very repetitive

Gets very dull after a while

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## January (Nov 11, 2021)

Captain Quincy said:


> Luffy D. Monkey
> 
> Newgate Edward
> 
> ...


I am finding it very difficult to read them actually, specially zoro's name 

It's like there's something within me which just refuses to read it like that

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2021)

January said:


> Kindgom is very repetitive
> 
> Gets very dull after a while


Not really.... every arc is hype as fuck. Art is tier 1.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2021)

If there were more people reading Kingdom here in this forum, it will be 100% as hype and lots activities like the OP telegram.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## January (Nov 11, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Not really.... every arc is hype as fuck. Art is tier 1.


Dude i was caught up till last year, stopped reading it after that.


It was good with Ryofui around


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 11, 2021)

i mean if u took English names and read them backward its hard too lol

DiCaprio leonardo

hardy tom

evans chris

downey robert kun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 11, 2021)

hardy tom is like impossible to read backward properly


----------



## Captain Quincy (Nov 11, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> i mean if u took English names and read them backward its hard too lol
> 
> DiCaprio leonardo
> 
> ...


 Idk why but it hurts my brain to look at this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Nov 11, 2021)

It's what we feared..

We have been programmed and can no longer  undo it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Nov 11, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> hardy tom is like impossible to read backward properly


The matrix is real

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2021)

January said:


> Dude i was caught up till last year, stopped reading it after that.
> 
> 
> It was good with Ryofui around


Well, yeah Ryofui, Ri Boku, and a few other characters are gone and the current plots isn't anywhere near battle of kankoku pass. With that said, last few chapters genuinely gave chills down my spines. Keep reading. It's still keep people on the edge of the their seats.


----------



## January (Nov 11, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Well, yeah Ryofui, Ri Boku, and a few other characters are gone and the current plots isn't anywhere near battle of kankoku pass. With that said, last few chapters genuinely gave chills down my spines. Keep reading. It's still keep people on the edge of the their seats.


I don't even read one piece anymore

Hint Piece ftw

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 11, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Well, yeah Ryofui, Ri Boku, and a few other characters are gone and the current plots isn't anywhere near battle of kankoku pass. With that said, last few chapters genuinely gave chills down my spines. Keep reading. It's still keep people on the edge of the their seats.


is it as good as vinland saga or gamr of throens?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> is it as good as vinland saga or gamr of throens?


Heaps better.

Chinese History manga/shows' plot and stories are all exponentially better than Game of thrones and Kingdom is probably a tier above the rest.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## January (Nov 11, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> is it as good as vinland saga or gamr of throens?


I don't think so man, the mangaka struggled a lot in the first 50-100 chapters to draw

There are arcs which are quite grandiose and intense but there's very few moments which really stand out.

Anime: The main character is voiced by ichigo/marco, so always a pleasure to listen to him.

It's really if it's your cup of tea or not..

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2021)

@Cichy  I give you permission to lock @January  down

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## January (Nov 11, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Cichy  I give you permission to lock @January  down


Error- Unclear instructions:

@Cichy  has accidentally been locked.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2021)

Why "lewl"? What do you do all day during lockdown? @January  ?


----------



## January (Nov 11, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Why "lewl"? What do you do all day during lockdown? @January  ?


You figured

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 11, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Heaps better.
> 
> Chinese History manga/shows' plot and stories are all exponentially better than Game of thrones and Kingdom is probably a tier above the rest.


omoshiroi
do u recommedn reading or watching it?

and my game of thrones i mean peak game of thrones lol


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> omoshiroi
> do u recommedn reading or watching it?
> 
> and my game of thrones i mean peak game of thrones lol


It started pretty slow, so you might get bored of the anime in the beginning. Manga could get to the good part faster.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I remember doing this. I was taken to some vegetarian place and served a "burger". The only reason I was at to down it was because of sauces.
> 
> I sure as hell did not give you permission to use that!



This one is nothing like that one. It's actually good   

Are the infinity stones Disney property?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 11, 2021)

Yeah Kingdom is a good manga.

It'll get more interesting again soon I hope.


----------



## Kanki (Nov 11, 2021)

January said:


> Kindgom is very repetitive
> 
> Gets very dull after a while


pftttttttttttttttttttttt

blasphemy

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Cichy (Nov 11, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> is it as good as vinland saga or gamr of throens?


You have to check it for yourself, but personally I like it better then both of those. The series focuses on large scale ancient battles and mixes it with some court politics and intrigues. The main character starts off as a slave, then joins the military and we watch his career in the army as he gains more battlefield achievements and shoots through the ranks.


Ekkologix said:


> omoshiroi
> do u recommedn reading or watching it?
> 
> and my game of thrones i mean peak game of thrones lol


Kingdom is definitely a series that you should read, rather then watch.
First season of anime was pretty awful and even tho it got better it didn't exactly reach the level of manga.

Here are some of my favorite double pages from the manga (minor spoilers inside).

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Kanki (Nov 11, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> is it as good as vinland saga or gamr of throens?


Imagine the naruto world with all of the major villages constantly at war and then change the names from leaf/stone/cloud village to the names of the states in China. That's the series, basically. With additional civil wars, infighting, alliances.....with their very own politics as well (think like how Danzo wante to become Hokage). China used to be like 50 states, but now there is only 7. Each state  is like its own country with their own King, and they each have soldiers of all the ranks from infantry, squad commander, 300 man unit, 1k army, 2k, 3k, 4k, 5k, General and finally, Great General. Here is the map with the states:



Each one will have like....their own Hokage, their own legends. Almost like their own Yonkou, if you like. 

The MC is a slave from state Qin and wants to rise up the ranks to become the Greatest General and defeat the other states. The other MC is a very young man who is now king, only problem is he has to win political wars to ascend the throne and then keep it. He's the king in name only, basically.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 11, 2021)

that art style gna need some getting used to


----------



## Kanki (Nov 11, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> that art style gna need some getting used to




The Yonkou of one of the States  

The series actually has iffy art for the first arc. The author completely fixed up his drawing after poor sales, and the result was that it went from nearly going out of business to being one of the most successful in Japan.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Nov 11, 2021)

Cichy said:


> You have to check it for yourself, but personally I like it better then both of those. The series focuses on large scale ancient battles and mixes it with some court politics and intrigues. The main character starts off as a slave, then joins the military and we watch his career in the army as he gains more battlefield achievements and shoots through the ranks.
> 
> Kingdom is definitely a series that you should read, rather then watch.
> First season of anime was pretty awful and even tho it got better it didn't exactly reach the level of manga.
> ...


This art is stunning.

Was gonna put this series off until it finished but I might start it now.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kanki (Nov 11, 2021)

Captain Quincy said:


> This art is stunning.
> 
> Was gonna put this series off until it finished but I might start it now.


@Shanks  the Kingdom section needs a Captain Quincy Read-through thread

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2021)

Oh good. You Kingdom boys stay here for the weekend so we can take some time off


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2021)

Kanki said:


> @Shanks  the Kingdom section needs a Captain Quincy Read-through thread


Why are you tagging me  

You create the thread

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## trance (Nov 11, 2021)

@MrPopo have you played any of fromsoft's other games?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 11, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This one is nothing like that one. It's actually good
> 
> Are the infinity stones Disney property?



Yes


----------



## Yamato (Nov 11, 2021)

Happy Birthday Zoro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 11, 2021)

Yamato said:


> Happy Birthday Zoro


100% sure someone will make a thread


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 12, 2021)

Redline said:


> sure thing easy peasy freaky dicky! the chubby and tall one in the back! the one with a rice cup on his head, why? because he is the only one who doesn't get scared about what he sees if front of him, unlike the others who are more or less affected by the look of it


That is correct


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 12, 2021)

trance said:


> @MrPopo have you played any of fromsoft's other games?


Only Ds2 , I bought Ds2 and Ds3 when they were on special for steam


----------



## Captain Quincy (Nov 12, 2021)

Idk how people play games like Dark Souls. 

I played it a couple times and it was just too much. One time walked onto a bridge and a random dragon swoops down and burns me. Another time I accidentally hit an NPC and he killed me 6 times. 

That game is pain

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## trance (Nov 12, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> Only Ds2 , I bought Ds2 and Ds3 when they were on special for steam


ds2 is the most wonky of the 3 but its high points are among the best in the series

if you get a ps4/5 you can experience bloodborne, the peak of all fromsoft games


----------



## Shanks (Nov 12, 2021)

@Soca can you make me an OL member card?

Bounty: 100,000,000
Crew: OLC
Position: Chief of Staff
Jolly Roger: Sailor Hoe
DF: Mera Mera No Mi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 12, 2021)

trance said:


> ds2 is the most wonky of the 3 but its high points are among the best in the series
> 
> if you get a ps4/5 you can experience bloodborne, the peak of all fromsoft games


I only got a pc, so the next one I'm aiming to get is ds1 when it's on special

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Nov 12, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> I only got a pc, so the next one I'm aiming to get is ds1 when it's on special


do you play with a controller or keyboard and mouse?


----------



## Ren. (Nov 12, 2021)

trance said:


> do you play with a controller or keyboard and mouse?


Mouse and Keyboard baby ... for the extra difficulty


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 12, 2021)

trance said:


> do you play with a controller or keyboard and mouse?


Keyboard and mouse


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 12, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Soca can you make me an OL member card?
> 
> Bounty: 100,000,000
> Crew: OLC
> ...


I love us digging up @Soca  Old stuff.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 12, 2021)

@Mickey Mouse  have you been fucking up your sleeping pattern?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 12, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yes



 

That was funny

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trance (Nov 12, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Mouse and Keyboard baby ... for the extra difficulty





MrPopo said:


> Keyboard and mouse


heathens

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 12, 2021)

trance said:


> heathens


I don't own a controller

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Nov 12, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> I don't own a controller


do you like using keyboard and mouse?


----------



## trance (Nov 12, 2021)

consolefag here btw

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 12, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> I don't own a controller


I own 4 and bought a new X box Series X  controller.

But I will still play DS with M&K because I can.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 12, 2021)

trance said:


> consolefag here btw


O and bought an external  HDD, 8TB from Xbox .

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 12, 2021)

trance said:


> do you like using keyboard and mouse?


Yep always been a pc gamer

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2 | GODA 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 12, 2021)

Happy Bday Zoro

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 12, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Soca can you make me an OL member card?
> 
> Bounty: 100,000,000
> Crew: OLC
> ...


I will do no such thing. I'm tired  

Also good morning folks

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 12, 2021)

Hi Ren

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2021)

Captain Quincy said:


> Luffy D. Monkey
> 
> Newgate Edward
> 
> ...


you forgot Sanji D Goat

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2021)

January said:


> Doesn't look like a monster.
> 
> You could've made it interesting, the one you posted looks kinda gross.
> 
> ...


yeah I had worst and more gross avy rather than real monster was an euphemism

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yes.


good..so what time is there now..here in italy is 9.20 pm right now!


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Yes, the roof will cover your head... but only your head


just give me an Australian lady as a blanket and i will be fine


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2021)

January said:


> Kindgom is very repetitive
> 
> Gets very dull after a while


i  must agree to that sadly... i like kingdom design and all but still


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2021)

Captain Quincy said:


> Idk why but it hurts my brain to look at this.


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2021)

Captain Quincy said:


> Idk how people play games like Dark Souls.
> 
> I played it a couple times and it was just too much. One time walked onto a bridge and a random dragon swoops down and burns me. Another time I accidentally hit an NPC and he killed me 6 times.
> 
> That game is pain


Dark soul is too stressful to play for my taste for me i rather go solo in assassin or red dead


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2021)

Soca said:


> I will do no such thing. I'm tired
> 
> Also good morning folks


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2021)

Ren. said:


> O and bought an external  HDD, 8TB from Xbox .


finally, I catch u around here... how is it going for ya ren? all good as usual?  be sure to post here more often you know i got you cover lol, i understand maybe they can bear  only one redline or one ren but not both of us together in the same tread lol....eheheh how hilarious is that ren? well tbh we gotta admit we are not easy to deal with, we have our flaws as anyone Afterall I can't always be good


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2021)

Ren. said:


> Mouse and Keyboard baby ... for the extra difficulty


mad max ren!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 12, 2021)

Redline said:


> good..so what time is there now..here in italy is 9.20 pm right now!


Naw man it is just that some days I wake up earlier then some other times. Go to bed later during others.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2021)

Shanks said:


> If there were more people reading Kingdom here in this forum, it will be 100% as hype and lots activities like the OP telegram.


i read kingdom shanks


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Naw man it is just that some days I wake up earlier then some other times. Go to bed later during others.


i understand ..been there done that! XD

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 12, 2021)

Screw you @Alibaba Saluja

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 12, 2021)

lmfao!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 12, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Screw you @Alibaba Saluja

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DeVision (Nov 12, 2021)

If you don't like it, you can suck on MY MEAT. Sucker.

(I love you <3)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Firo (Nov 12, 2021)

DeVision said:


> If you don't like it, you can suck on MY MEAT. Sucker.
> 
> (I love you <3)


Damn homie.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2021)

Firo said:


> Damn homie.


dev always polite .xd


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 12, 2021)

DeVision said:


> If you don't like it, you can suck on MY MEAT. Sucker.
> 
> (I love you <3)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DeVision (Nov 12, 2021)

Firo said:


> Damn homie.



He knows I'm joking.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 12, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>





I hate saltbae tho.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Firo (Nov 12, 2021)

DeVision said:


> I hate saltbae tho.


His steaks are trash btw.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 12, 2021)

Firo said:


> His steaks are trash btw.



You tried them? XD


----------



## Shanks (Nov 12, 2021)

DeVision said:


> If you don't like it, you can suck on MY MEAT. Sucker.
> 
> (I love you <3)


We have a proposal here gentlemen!

 


Firo said:


> Damn homie.


Ikr, asking Ali to suck on his lips. At least buy him dinner first.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 12, 2021)

DeVision said:


> I hate saltbae tho.



I didn't even know who the guy was until now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 12, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I didn't even know who the guy was until now



How could you not know him till now? XD
Did you live under a stone?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 12, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Screw you @Alibaba Saluja


Eyy I kinda got hungry now.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 12, 2021)

Firo said:


> His steaks are trash btw.



We have a rich guy here boyz. Hand over the money

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 12, 2021)

Shrike said:


> Eyy I kinda got hungry now.



It was so freaking good. I bought some uruguayian beef.
So tasty and juicy.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 12, 2021)

DeVision said:


> How could you not know him till now? XD
> Did you live under a stone?



I mean isn't that the guy with the salty meme?  

I never heard of him. Only Gordon because he has over a thousand tv shows

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 12, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I mean isn't that the guy with the salty meme?
> 
> I never heard of him. Only Gordon because he has over a thousand tv shows



Yeah.. And all those golden steaks. XD

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 12, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Yeah.. And all those golden steaks. XD



What?   

Eating gold. What a waste

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 12, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> What?
> 
> Eating gold. What a waste



Wow. You really lived under a stone. XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 12, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> What?
> 
> Eating gold. What a waste

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 12, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Screw you @Alibaba Saluja


Mmmmmmmm 





DeVision said:


> If you don't like it, you can suck on MY MEAT. Sucker.
> 
> (I love you <3)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 12, 2021)

Rather spend money on lobsters, wagu, cavier, Kobe than coated food with gold though.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 12, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Rather spend money on lobsters, wagu, cavier, Kobe than coated food with gold though.



Anyone spending money on caviar rather than some high class meat should get tortured to death.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 12, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Wow. You really lived under a stone. XD



With the things that go around sometimes it's really better to live under a stone  

What the eyes don't see, the heart doesn't feel


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 12, 2021)

Not even if I ate meat


----------



## Shanks (Nov 12, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Anyone spending money on caviar rather than some high class meat should get tortured to death.


Oh, you want to tortured us crazy rich Asians for having all 3 on the dinner table (gold, kobe, and caviar)? Damn richish

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 12, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Not even if I ate meat


Probably taste like nothing. Just an interesting experience if anything.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Probably taste like nothing. Just an interesting experience if anything.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Oh, you want to tortured us crazy rich Asians for having all 3 on the dinner table (gold, kobe, and caviar)? Damn richish


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2021)

wtf lmaoooooo


----------



## Shanks (Nov 12, 2021)

Wow.. you can't even speculate and have a discussion now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 12, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Wow.. you can't even speculate and have a discussion now.


Correct my post and let Suigetsu and us know what really happened, by replying to the post, not censorship.


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Wow.. you can't even speculate and have a discussion now.


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Correct my post and let Suigetsu and us know what really happened, by replying to the post, not censorship.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 12, 2021)

Oh @Suigetsu 's post got deleted too. Oh well, drama is boring these days anyway.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 12, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Oh, you want to tortured us crazy rich Asians for having all 3 on the dinner table (gold, kobe, and caviar)? Damn richish




Shut up and eat your cabbage.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Nov 12, 2021)

Captain Quincy said:


> Idk how people play games like Dark Souls.
> 
> I played it a couple times and it was just too much. One time walked onto a bridge and a random dragon swoops down and burns me. Another time I accidentally hit an NPC and he killed me 6 times.
> 
> That game is pain


for me, the challenge was welcoming (once i got done cussing up a storm) and motivated me to push thru and see how good i could get, how fast i could make this game my bitch

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 12, 2021)

Imagine the day when someone thinks I'm pro vegan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> With the things that go around sometimes it's really better to live under a stone
> 
> What the eyes don't see, the heart doesn't feel


But that ain't Hakuna Matata

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 12, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Correct my post and let Suigetsu and us know what really happened, by replying to the post, not censorship.


Hmm. Nice. Now everyone knows.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 12, 2021)

Lurko said:


> Hmm. Nice. Now everyone knows.


What a plesent suprise to see our trunks visiting us from the future


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2021)

Invetigate mate! It's freaky Dicky! Lol


----------



## Redline (Nov 12, 2021)




----------



## Lurko (Nov 12, 2021)

Shanks said:


> What a plesent suprise to see our trunks visiting us from the future


----------



## Firo (Nov 12, 2021)

DeVision said:


> You tried them? XD


Yeah. A few friends and I decided to go one day. I didn’t even finish mine. Shit had me mad af.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Firo (Nov 12, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> We have a rich guy here boyz. Hand over the money


Far from it.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 12, 2021)

Lurko said:


>


----------



## Shanks (Nov 12, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> We have a rich guy here boyz. Hand over the money


Says the guy who can afford to travel Europe for 6 months, stays in hotels and eat at restaurant daily


----------



## Shanks (Nov 12, 2021)

Redline said:


> Invetigate mate! It's freaky Dicky! Lol


Just my dude Shi Jeff Ping doing his thing. Nothing worry about

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Nov 13, 2021)

This is so bad but I can't stop watching at the same time lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Firo said:


> Yeah. A few friends and I decided to go one day. I didn’t even finish mine. Shit had me mad af.



Tbh I thought it would be like that.


----------



## Suigetsu (Nov 13, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Oh @Suigetsu 's post got deleted too. Oh well, drama is boring these days anyway.


Cant have conversations nor fun these days it seems. No wonder the place is dead.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 13, 2021)

I am curious exactly what happened to negs? One of you mods just let me know whether it was a unifying decision from the staff or was it 1 person's decision?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 13, 2021)

@Alibaba Saluja new mods are suppose to work hard. Go ahead and host the Waifu hunger game again.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

I'm going to host a mafia game.

No time for hunger games


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

These restaurants for rich people has all kind of different food that I've never seen in my life before and then as a food lover my wallet cries


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> it's offensive you retired after I got you lynched a few times and seems all of your rage has left your body.





Alibaba Saluja said:


> Someone should make a Disney Mafia Game


My replying to @Flower  Was only a courtesy to her. You 2 clowns do not get that.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Flower (Nov 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> My replying to @Flower  Was only a courtesy to her. You 2 clowns do not get that.


You‘re so sweet   .

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> My replying to @Flower  Was only a courtesy to her. You 2 clowns do not get that.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

@Flower

Now that you found your way to the OL convo, you can never get out again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flower (Nov 13, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Flower
> 
> Now that you found your way to the OL convo, you can never get out again


I‘ve spent time here before, soo…  .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2021)

You do not have the face for glasses so you can stop using this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

Flower said:


> I‘ve spent time here before, soo…  .



This will be your new base then


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You do not have the face for glasses so you can stop using this.



I was told that glasses makes me look like a doctor. Handsome guy

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I was told that glasses makes me look like a doctor. Handsome guy


They lied to you.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flower (Nov 13, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This will be your new base then


I need a little break from Mafia anyway. Though I will play the games I signed up for before then.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> They lied to you.



They would never lie to me


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

Flower said:


> I need a little break from Mafia anyway. Though I will play the games I signed up for before then.



Same I think. But three-four days without mafia is something I didn't had in quite some time

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flower (Nov 13, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Same I think. But three-four days without mafia is something I didn't had in quite some time


I need like a month of break. Preferably when we‘re hosting our game.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

Flower said:


> I need like a month of break. Preferably when we‘re hosting our game.



That would be better. I guess I need something like that too 

No mafs while hosting a game. Wise.

It really gets the energy out us.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

I don't know what it is with me but

3 months ago I entered an open room and there was 1500€ there and two debit cards.

And now these days found a debit card on the street


----------



## Flower (Nov 13, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That would be better. I guess I need something like that too
> 
> No mafs while hosting a game. Wise.
> 
> It really gets the energy out us.


That 60 player Mash on MU was draining, especially because they kept suspecting me every damn day. And in the end I got almost lunched, just for a guy saying he doesn‘t like my lynch and sacrificing himself for me. Then we won because the guy caught the last scum.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flower (Nov 13, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I don't know what it is with me but
> 
> 3 months ago I entered an open room and there was 1500€ there and two debit cards.
> 
> And now these days found a debit card on the street


Alicreditcarda.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> My replying to @Flower  Was only a courtesy to her. You 2 clowns do not get that.


Vasto, you know i love fucking with you man. It started with Immortal King, he left. then it switched to you. then to hammer and roman. and finally on ussop. its a joke. I do wish you'd come play a mafia game again though. I only joke with people like that that I actually like.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 13, 2021)

And why was this quoted in the damn OL.

I have never been to this universe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

Flower said:


> That 60 player Mash on MU was draining, especially because they kept suspecting me every damn day. And in the end I got almost lunched, just for a guy saying he doesn‘t like my lynch and sacrificing himself for me. Then we won because the guy caught the last scum.



Those ITA seems crazy.

60 players and it ends in 5 days. I should try it 

That's the thing. If you fluff it's ok. If you take it seriously it's really draining

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flower (Nov 13, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> Vasto, you know i love fucking with you man. It started with Immortal King, he left. then it switched to you. then to hammer and roman. and finally on ussop. its a joke. I do wish you'd come play a mafia game again though. I only joke with people like that that I actually like.


Vasto is a fun guy. I loved playing with him in Favs. So I definitely want to play with him again.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

Flower said:


> Alicreditcarda.





Tbh I only have one debit card

Life wants me to have more xD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Flower (Nov 13, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Tbh I only have one debit cars.
> 
> Life wants me to have more xD


Definitely.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

But me claiming Chopper in Flow's game was good stuff.

Almost got modkilled for it 

Flow was raging for spamming this emote


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> They would never lie to me


Then prove it........>,>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2021)

Lord Tentei said:


> And why was this quoted in the damn OL.
> 
> I have never been to this universe.


I am retired from mafia.


----------



## Flower (Nov 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am retired from mafia.


What if I‘m hosting a Disney game   ?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Then prove it........>,>



I-I-I can't


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

Flower said:


> What if I‘m hosting a Disney game   ?



Betting he'll be the first one signing up


----------



## Lord Tentei (Nov 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am retired from mafia.


its a shame. but, I understand.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2021)

Flower said:


> What if I‘m hosting a Disney game   ?


I will first ask if you have written permission. If you do not I will have to take you to court. 


Alibaba Saluja said:


> I-I-I can't


You are so ridiculously good looking that cameras can not pick you up?


Alibaba Saluja said:


> Betting he'll be the first one signing up


Still no. Retired. Fuck mafia.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

What are the big avy sizes again? 

Did it ever go back to normal?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> What are the big avy sizes again?
> 
> Did it ever go back to normal?


Big: 350x175
Normal: 250x175

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

Oh so it did went back to normal.

Don't feel like going through the work of resizing imgs though


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I will first ask if you have written permission. If you do not I will have to take you to court.
> 
> You are so ridiculously good looking that cameras can not pick you up?
> 
> Still no. Retired. Fuck mafia.



I'm a vamp.

Cameras can't get my figure


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm a vamp.
> 
> Cameras can't get my figure


Get your Darkstalker ass on camera.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Get your Darkstalker ass on camera.



Pay me 50 bucks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Pay me 50 bucks


You Instagram whore.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You Instagram whore.



She's vegan, what did you expect from her?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

DeVision said:


> She's vegan, what did you expect from her?


Sorry, VAGINAtarian.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You Instagram whore.







DeVision said:


> Sorry, VAGINAtarian.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>



Actually some months ago ants were trying to eat my foot


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>



Don't tell me you have a cat.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Don't tell me you have a cat.



And I don't mean pussy.. We know you have one.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Actually some months ago ants were trying to eat my foot


Did you let them?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Did you let them?



Let's hope they're still at it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Okay.. I'll stop now. @Alibaba Saluja gonna hate me if I continue..

Let's find another person to bully.... I mean talk to.
@Soca you here?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Let's hope they're still at it.


DAMN!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Okay.. I'll stop now. @Alibaba Saluja gonna hate me if I continue..
> 
> Let's find another person to bully.... I mean talk to.
> @Soca you here?


I was thinking more @January


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> DAMN!



You have a spiral? Since when?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I was thinking more @January



I'm in.

Hey @January you know you're needed in here.... Just like the 30th of Februrary.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2021)

DeVision said:


> You have a spiral? Since when?


I lost 5 mil in the Russian roulette @Gin  Game.....where you and @Alibaba Saluja  got shot twice......in which you got shot 1st and last.


----------



## January (Nov 13, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Okay.. I'll stop now. @Alibaba Saluja gonna hate me if I continue..
> 
> Let's find another person to bully.... I mean talk to.
> @Soca you here?





Mickey Mouse said:


> I was thinking more @January


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Did you let them?





DeVision said:


> Let's hope they're still at it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I lost 5 mil in the Russian roulette @Gin  Game.....where you and @Alibaba Saluja  got shot twice......in which you got shot 1st and last.



@Gin a cheater. 


Oh wow. You're so cooooooool with that gif........ NOT!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## January (Nov 13, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Oh wow. You're so cooooooool with that gif........ NOT!


Only 7 weeks to go


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

January said:


> Only 7 weeks to go



Yeah.. Then January dies for another 48 weeks. Good deal.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## January (Nov 13, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Yeah.. Then January dies for another 48 weeks. Good deal.


It's all part of the circle man..but the good thing is I get to make people's life miserable


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2021)

@DeVision  January is the worst month

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## January (Nov 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @DeVision  January is the worst month


i hear you got a vacation coming around that time

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2021)

January said:


> i hear you got a vacation coming around that time


Before that time. In a beloved month, December. January is like bottom 3.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

Should change to December tbh

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

January said:


> It's all part of the circle man..but the good thing is I get to make people's life miserable



You wish.



Mickey Mouse said:


> @DeVision  January is the worst month



Fixed it for you.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Should change to December tbh


The vampire finally talking sense, @DeVision  .


Or October. @January

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> The vampire finally talking sense, @DeVision  .
> 
> 
> Or October. @January



Nah. It's better this way. Who would we hate otherwise?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Nah. It's better this way. Who would we hate otherwise?



@Soca 
@Gin 
@Alibaba Saluja  sometimes 
Mafia
@Shanks 


I can keep going but that would be rude.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Soca
> @Gin
> @Alibaba Saluja  sometimes
> Mafia
> ...



You're right. But we have to cut Ali some slack.

But I'm good with the rest. Especially Gin and Soca.


----------



## Soca (Nov 13, 2021)

I don't even be doing nothing man


----------



## January (Nov 13, 2021)

I'm not done with you two yet


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

I'm getting mass tagged by Mickey

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Nov 13, 2021)

I hate snow


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Soca said:


> I don't even be doing nothing man



That's what you think!



January said:


> I'm not done with you two yet



Shut up.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Captain Quincy said:


> I hate snow



Me too when I have to drive. XD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Nov 13, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Me too when I have to drive. XD


The worst is when there's just a light coating of snow so the roads are super icy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm getting mass tagged by Mickey


Pic when!? 


Captain Quincy said:


> I hate snow


At least it is not sand.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Captain Quincy said:


> The worst is when there's just a light coating of snow so the roads are super icy



Oh yeah.. The first snow of the season is the worst.


----------



## Captain Quincy (Nov 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> At least it is not sand.


Ok Anakin lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Pic when!?
> 
> At least it is not sand.



Here you go

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## January (Nov 13, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Shut up.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Here you go


Yeah glasses would suck on you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Shanks
> 
> 
> I can keep going but that would be rude.


I have already sent @Ekkologix to take @DeVision to the park to get plenty of sun, practice Taichi to avoid Dementia. 

Don't make me send Song Pictures to take care of you too, Mouse

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I have already sent @Ekkologix to take @DeVision to the park to get plenty of sun, practice Taichi to avoid Dementia.
> 
> Don't make me send Song Pictures to take care of you too, Mouse



Don't push it Red hair. You're still on my good side. 
Do you want Rockstars' head in your bed?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I have already sent @Ekkologix to take @DeVision to the park to get plenty of sun, practice Taichi to avoid Dementia.
> 
> Don't make me send Song Pictures to take care of you too, Mouse


Of course a snitch would have a traitor do his bidding.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2021)

Captain Quincy said:


> Ok Anakin lol


I hope you freeze, have to stay inside, and watch nothing but Disney+.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Creative 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 13, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I have already sent @Ekkologix to take @DeVision to the park to get plenty of sun, practice Taichi to avoid Dementia.
> 
> Don't make me send Song Pictures to take care of you too, Mouse


he has been taken care off
you owe me the 2nd half of the bounty
u said u'll give it after the job is done
i know where ur family lives. dont play games with me, Don Shanksu

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 13, 2021)

arcane ep 4-6 out btw


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> he has been taken care off
> you owe me the 2nd half of the bounty
> u said u'll give it after the job is done
> i know where ur family lives. dont play games with me, Don Shanksu




Hey longnose. I'm giving you a free advice. It's better not to take their side..

You've been warned.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## January (Nov 13, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Here you go


i can see why hitchhiking is easy for you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 13, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Hey longnose. I'm giving you a free advice. It's better not to take their side..
> 
> You've been warned.


If you'd come to me in friendship, this scum who wants your life would be suffering this very day. And if by some chance an honest man like yourself made enemies they would become my enemies. And then, they would fear you.

But you come threatening me...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

January said:


> i can see why hitchhiking is easy for you



I got some proposals along the way too

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> If you'd come to me in friendship, this scum who wants your life would be suffering this very day. And if by some chance an honest man like yourself made enemies they would become my enemies. And then, they would fear you.
> 
> But you come threatening me...



It's not a threat. It's an advice to choose your team wisely!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 13, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2021)

DeVision said:


> It's not a threat. It's an advice to choose your team wisely!


@Ekkologix  take the hint.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Ekkologix  take the hint.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


>





Wrong rating.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

^what's this


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

Tbh Mickey should give us all a share of Disney profits

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 13, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Hey @Rinoa don't rate.. Take a side.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Tbh Mickey should give us all a share of Disney profits


The profit is my presence.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 13, 2021)

I have @Ekkologix the traitor, @January the weapon of mass destruction and @Yamato  the sugar daddy on my side. We are unstoppable

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 13, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Hey @Rinoa don't rate.. Take a side.


Rin is Mami! She is already on our side

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> The profit is my presence.



So we're actually incurring losses?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 13, 2021)

devision doesnt know he lost the war already

he just didnt catch up yet

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> So we're actually incurring losses?


Well, JFF stooge, maybe if the owner of this place sells off to Disney it could go another way.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Shanks (Nov 13, 2021)

@Alibaba Saluja I have 2 avo and some cheese in the fridge! Join us and now and I will throw in some grass on top also

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I have @Ekkologix the traitor, @January the weapon of mass destruction and @Yamato  the sugar daddy on my side. We are unstoppable



As if Yamato would betray us.



Shanks said:


> Rin is Mami! She is already on our side



Let her answer.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Well, JFF stooge, maybe if the owner of this place sells off to Disney it could go another way.



You know I was referring to your presence, meaning that we're having liabilities instead of profit 

Btw great title. Will of "D"isney

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Alibaba Saluja I have 2 avo and some cheese in the fridge! Join us and now and I will throw in some grass on top also



That's.... Dierasist. Let the man eat all the food he wants.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> devision doesnt know he lost the war already
> 
> he just didnt catch up yet



Do you guys want me to close the OL for visits?
Don't make me do that.. The innocent people don't deserve that fate.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 13, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> devision doesnt know he lost the war already
> 
> he just didnt catch up yet


@DeVision thinks he is boss man, but Disney Overlord have already started the rebellion. Why do you think @Mickey Mouse sent him to fight in the frontline against Ali to begin with

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I have @Ekkologix the traitor, @January the weapon of mass destruction and @Yamato  the sugar daddy on my side. We are unstoppable


The stoolie has a rat coward, terrible sense, and @Yamato  Of the many dogs. I qm not impressed. Not enough to go against me and @DeVision  . But please......do continue piling fodder on your side.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Alibaba Saluja I have 2 avo and some cheese in the fridge! Join us and now and I will throw in some grass on top also



Sounds tempting. Specially that grass

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @DeVision thinks he is boss man, but Disney Overlord have already started the rebellion. Why do you think @Mickey Mouse sent him to fight in the frontline against Ali to begin with




Well.. That's it. You can call yourself armless now. Cripple.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 13, 2021)

DeVision said:


> As if Yamato would betray us.
> 
> 
> 
> Let her answer.


Over the last year or so, when the Family have been Mia, @Lurko and I have been slowly bringing @Yamato to the Darkside


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Over the last year or so, when the Family have been Mia, @Lurko and I have been slowly bringing @Yamato to the Darkside



No one betrays the family to live. They either didn't betray the family, or they not among the living.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 13, 2021)

@Mickey Mouse we are overwhelming! Join us and I promise we will make sure Sailormoon joins Disney


----------



## Shanks (Nov 13, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Sounds tempting. Specially that grass


Like real grass.... But if you want weeds, that can be arranged also  

No one can bully vegan again  





















P.s vegetables still taste like sad

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Mickey Mouse we are overwhelming! Join us and I promise we will make sure Sailormoon joins Disney



Don't insult my brother.
He's not corrupt like you, you fish-food.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 13, 2021)

fodders are easy to dispose of..


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 13, 2021)

a toast for the great OL cause

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 13, 2021)

have someone ever got 1000+ in these dice rolls?

my highest was like 980 or smth


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> have someone ever got 1000+ in these dice rolls?
> 
> my highest was like 980 or smth



I highly doubt that.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Roll for endgame.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 13, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> have someone ever got 1000+ in these dice rolls?
> 
> my highest was like 980 or smth


I am about to do it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Like real grass.... But if you want weeds, that can be arranged also
> 
> No one can bully vegan again
> 
> ...



If you put some tomato sauce in them and a special kind of cheese and olive oil it's

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I am about to do it.



Let me show you:


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

Dicing the dice for those +1000

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

See. Over 1000.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 13, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Let me show you:


Gojo>>>>>>>>>>>>Con D om confirmed.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Gojo>>>>>>>>>>>>Con D om confirmed.



Goho or whatever is > Pepo. Not Luffy.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 13, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Goho or whatever is > Pepo. Not Luffy.


Luffy can't touch Gojo. Like literally can't touch him. Gojo one shots.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

@Light D Lamperouge I challenge you to Luffy vs whatever that fodder's name is.

Best of 5. 12 x 100 sided die.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

Old news.

Buddha is where its at


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 13, 2021)

DeVision said:


> @Light D Lamperouge I challenge you to Luffy vs whatever that fodder's name is.
> 
> Best of 5. 12 x 100 sided die.


Gojo one shots. Aight.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 13, 2021)

ROLLING


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Let's go Luffy.

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 13, 2021)

Shit rolls. You got a chance.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Fodderojo luz. @Light D Lamperouge

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 13, 2021)

At this rate convo gonna end in 2 weeks

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 13, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Fodderojo luz. @Light D Lamperouge


Let me take off the blindfold now br0. Roll again. Best of 3.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 13, 2021)

Best of 5 in rolls. 3 times rolling. 12x100.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Let me take off the blindfold now br0. Roll again. Best of 3.



Deal. I'll humor you by using gear 2nd.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 13, 2021)

1:0 for you in rolling.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 13, 2021)

AIGHT. YOU ROLL FIRST NOW @DeVision

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Best of 5 in rolls. 3 times rolling. 12x100.



WAT?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> 1:0 for you in rolling.



Nope. That's not how it works. You lost kiddo.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 13, 2021)

DeVision said:


> WAT?


We roll 5 times in one post. 12 dices of 100. And the winner is the one that wins two times. You lead 1:0 for now.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 13, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Nope. That's not how it works. You lost kiddo.


Aight, I'll roll.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 13, 2021)

ROLLING


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Aight, I'll roll.




Bet off. I don't gamble with cheaters.


----------



## trance (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 13, 2021)

Well alright @DeVision defended Luffy. You get to live for another day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 13, 2021)

Let's see


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 13, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Bet off. I don't gamble with cheaters.


Wdym?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Wdym?



You want to alter your loss in a win. Not gonna happen.
Especially not with those shit rolls you got there.

 stands above Fodder from some 3rd class manga.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 13, 2021)

DeVision said:


> You want to alter your loss in a win. Not gonna happen.
> Especially not with those shit rolls you got there.
> 
> stands above Fodder from some 3rd class manga.


I just wanted to roll dice. 


Luffy can't touch Gojo. No one from OP can actually. EOS Luffy gets casually one shot by Gojo.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I just wanted to roll dice.
> 
> 
> Luffy can't touch Gojo. No one from OP can actually. EOS Luffy gets casually one shot by Gojo.



Stick to speaking in third person and go back to your waiter.
He had more class than this Goro or whatever.

@Mickey Mouse , Lewdman is an enemy of our alliance.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 13, 2021)

Okay, temp alliance everyone. We take care of @Light D Lamperouge first.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Mickey Mouse we are overwhelming! Join us and I promise we will make sure Sailormoon joins Disney


Shanks, take back your words and lay down your arms. And DeVision will forgive you.


DeVision said:


> Stick to speaking in third person and go back to your waiter.
> He had more class than this Goro or whatever.
> 
> @Mickey Mouse , Lewdman is an enemy of our alliance.


How......disappointing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Shanks, take back your words and lay down your arms. And DeVision will forgive you.




He has only one tho.

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> How......disappointing.



He tried cheap tricks.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2021)

DeVision said:


> He has only one tho.


And he will lay it down. No need for this to be taken any further.


DeVision said:


> He tried cheap tricks.


How far @Light D Lamperouge  has fallen to resort to such stuff

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> And he will lay it down. No need for this to be taken any further.



What do you say @Shanks

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 13, 2021)

We talk @DeVision @Mickey Mouse once we destroy @Light D Lamperouge


----------



## DeVision (Nov 13, 2021)

Shanks said:


> We talk @DeVision @Mickey Mouse once the we destroy @Light D Lamperouge



He's branded.
And his fodder lost, so he's punished enough.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 13, 2021)

Join the rebellion and we will avenge your recent humiliating defeat


----------



## Redline (Nov 13, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> And he will lay it down. No need for this to be taken any further.
> 
> How far @Light D Lamperouge  has fallen to resort to such stuff


For Godennnn samaaaa!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 13, 2021)

Captain Quincy said:


> This is so bad but I can't stop watching at the same time lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 13, 2021)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2021)

The Super Novas are slowly forming, @DeVision @Shanks 


@Ekkologix  - the traitor 
@Light D Lamperouge  - the deserter 
@Alibaba Saluja  - good looking sellout
@January  - the worst

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Firo (Nov 13, 2021)

Aye Gang. Is beginning after the end hood?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 13, 2021)

Firo said:


> Aye Gang. Is beginning after the end hood?


Never read it.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 14, 2021)

Everyone upvote the shit out of my post in Die-hard's neg thread in the complaint section real quick


----------



## DeVision (Nov 14, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> The Super Novas are slowly forming, @DeVision @Shanks
> 
> 
> @Ekkologix  - the traitor
> ...




Just one CoC attack is enough to take care of those rookies.
Speaking of which. I think Shrike should be in our team.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 14, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Just one CoC attack is enough to take care of those rookies.
> Speaking of which. I think Shrike should be in our team.


"I have the strongest power in the NFverse and I will use every bit of it to make you toast" - Freiza

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 14, 2021)

Shanks said:


> "I have the strongest power in the NFverse and I will use every bit of it to make you toast" - Freiza




Let me get my bubblegum.

Okay, done:

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Redline (Nov 14, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> The Super Novas are slowly forming, @DeVision @Shanks
> 
> 
> @Ekkologix  - the traitor
> ...


One kizaru is good enough no need to call akainou redline the absolute lewd out!...


----------



## Redline (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Redline (Nov 14, 2021)

Shanks said:


> "I have the strongest power in the NFverse and I will use every bit of it to make you toast" - Freiza


----------



## Mariko (Nov 14, 2021)

Ava for @T.D.A :

Reactions: Like 5 | GODA 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 14, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Just one CoC attack is enough to take care of those rookies.
> Speaking of which. I think Shrike should be in our team.





Shanks said:


> "I have the strongest power in the NFverse and I will use every bit of it to make you toast" - Freiza





Redline said:


> One kizaru is good enough no need to call akainou redline the absolute lewd out!...


Man.....you 3 are so Ruthless to a few rookies......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 14, 2021)

Mariko said:


> Ava for @T.D.A :


Niceee all good choices...bien fet


----------



## Redline (Nov 14, 2021)

Popooooooo....


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 14, 2021)

Redline said:


> Popooooooo....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 14, 2021)

MrPopo said:


>


----------



## Redline (Nov 14, 2021)

Firo said:


> Aye Gang. Is beginning after the end hood?


----------



## Redline (Nov 14, 2021)

Captain Quincy said:


> I hate snow


Yeah snow can be cold but it ain't bad


----------



## Shanks (Nov 14, 2021)




----------



## Mariko (Nov 14, 2021)

Hello there

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mariko (Nov 14, 2021)

Mariko said:


> Hello there



Just Kd.

"Will of "D"isney"...   

What's that crap?


----------



## Captain Quincy (Nov 14, 2021)

Mariko said:


> Hello there


General Kenobi


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2021)

Mariko said:


> Hello there



Mariko   

What's up?

You should visit more often


----------



## Mariko (Nov 14, 2021)

Captain Quincy said:


> General Kenobi

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 14, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Mariko
> 
> What's up?
> 
> You should visit more often



 























No. I have a life. 

























Lol. You're right.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2021)

La france.

C'est très belle. Et fromage c'est très magnifique.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> La france.
> 
> C'est très belle. Et fromage c'est très magnifique.



And this is the limit of my french.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mariko (Nov 14, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> La France.
> 
> C'est très beau. Et vos putains de fromages qui fouettent sa mère c'est d'la balle les gars!



Fixed.

@Gledonux can confirme

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gledania (Nov 14, 2021)

Mariko said:


> No. I have a life.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What you're doing in your days

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## January (Nov 14, 2021)

New thread title.

Mouse wants to remind everyone that he's the owner of  the thread.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2021)

Mariko said:


> Fixed.
> 
> @Gledonux can confirme



Google translate gave me some weird stuff 
Don't' even wanna know now

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 14, 2021)

Gledonux said:


> What you're doing in your days



Pas vaccinée poto.

J'ai été contrainte d'abandonner mon poste (c'est illégal, mais j'ai pas la force d'aller en justice j'avoue, j'ai plus d'énergie).

Je finis ma thèse en cherchant un job. Espérant en avoir un rapidement car j'ai deux filles à nourrir (dsl je t'ai pas inclus ds mes discuss privées avec @Shrike et @Rinoa, but things changed, a lot. Mais j'aurais pu à vrai dire amigo).

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 14, 2021)

Mariko said:


> c'est illégal, mais j'ai pas la force d'aller en justice j'avoue, j'ai plus d'énergie.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2021)

La revolution

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mariko (Nov 14, 2021)

Dis, yes.

Précisément.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 14, 2021)

Mariko said:


> Just Kd.
> 
> "Will of" D "isney" ...  : ramsaythunk
> 
> What's that crap? : drake









One piece


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 14, 2021)

@T.D.A  why was your name ADD for a minute there?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2021)

I need to form "Alibaba and the 40 thieves"

Let's see who'll be my minions


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2021)

@Mickey Mouse and @DeVision for sure


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2021)

@Flame and @Gledonux too

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2021)

40 names is a big endeavor. But I'll get there


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 14, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @T.D.A  why was your name ADD for a minute there?



huh?


----------



## January (Nov 14, 2021)

when is this thing coming out on animesites?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 14, 2021)

T.D.A said:


> huh?


I think it was Google translate.  So......no biggie


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 14, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Mickey Mouse and @DeVision for sure


Go back to your corner.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 14, 2021)

Mitro

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Go back to your corner.



@Light D Lamperouge and @January also part of the 40 thieves

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Light D Lamperouge and @January also part of the 40 thieves



Pro tip: Completely ignored @Mickey Mouse


----------



## Captain Quincy (Nov 14, 2021)

January said:


> when is this thing coming out on animesites?


Legally not for a while.

Pirately not until the DVD/blu rays come out. Unless there's a leak like with the Demon Slayer movie.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Nov 14, 2021)

Haven't read the manga, is the 0 movie canon?

Is it based on manga, because itadori doesn't seem to be part of it


----------



## MO (Nov 14, 2021)

@Soca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2021)

@Soca and @MO be part also.

That makes ten and enough for today


----------



## MO (Nov 14, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Soca and @MO be part also.
> 
> That makes ten and enough for today


be a part of what?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2021)

MO said:


> be a part of what?



Alibaba and the 40 thieves


----------



## Soca (Nov 14, 2021)

MO said:


> @Soca


 

What's your avy from? it's so familiar


----------



## MO (Nov 14, 2021)

Soca said:


> What's your avy from? it's so familiar


I found it at DeviantArt I think and really liked it. I forgot the artist name tho.


----------



## MO (Nov 14, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Alibaba and the 40 thieves


what are we stealing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Nov 14, 2021)

MO said:


> what are we stealing?


Disney profits

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MO (Nov 14, 2021)

January said:


> Disney profits


@Mickey Mouse we're coming for you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2021)

MO said:


> what are we stealing?





January said:


> Disney profits



@Mickey Mouse after we're done with our "arrangement"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 14, 2021)

January said:


> Haven't read the manga, is the 0 movie canon?
> 
> Is it based on manga, because itadori doesn't seem to be part of it


This is the prequel. The og manga. It has 4 chapters. Yuta was the MC and story was gonna be about him. Gege changed it later and made Yuji the MC and a new story, but this remains canon in events.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 14, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Pro tip: Completely ignored @Mickey Mouse


 


January said:


> Disney profits





MO said:


> @Mickey Mouse we're coming for you.





Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Mickey Mouse after we're done with our "arrangement"


Ya are not even funny......  not funny at all.......you think ya can make it through our great powers?

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## January (Nov 14, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Ya are not even funny...... not funny at all.......you think ya can make it through our great powers?


We already at it

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 14, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Ya are not even funny......  not funny at all.......you think ya can make it through our great powers?





January said:


> We already at it



Your fate is sealed @Mickey Mouse 

You better start taking your mattress and blankets before we steal those too. We're gonna make you penniless.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 14, 2021)

January said:


> We already at it





Alibaba Saluja said:


> Your fate is sealed @Mickey Mouse
> 
> You better start taking your mattress and blankets before we steal those too. We're gonna make you penniless.


God damn bath salt boosted floridians!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 14, 2021)

@Light D Lamperouge  why are you not Sailor hoe yet?


----------



## Shrike (Nov 14, 2021)

@DeVision did you see Serbia - Portugal?


----------



## Captain Quincy (Nov 14, 2021)

January said:


> Haven't read the manga, is the 0 movie canon?
> 
> Is it based on manga, because itadori doesn't seem to be part of it


Yeah, it's adapting volume 0 which is a prequel.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 14, 2021)

Jesus Christ @Soca thats meant to be a positive thread. There was zero negatively there and alot of heart ratings.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 15, 2021)

Shrike said:


> @DeVision did you see Serbia - Portugal?



I'm loving it! XD

First Croatia, then Serbia. Great day!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Beast (Nov 15, 2021)

KBD said:


> Yeah so, I have been looping back to the idea of leaving this forum for a while now. Not out of anyone's fault particularly, at the very least none's more than my own. I find myself not enjoying recent chapter discussions like I used to, and my own responses have also deteriorated as a result.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of good people/posters/threads out here, but I simply cannot or am incapable of ignoring what Im originally here for. I'll definitely miss many parts of the place, especially this thread right here  and I will be sure to remember you guys with a smile and a nice drink. I hope you bastards think the same of me despite me leaving so abruptly. Without further ado, Im out! (definitely going to lurk my funeral though, so be as nice or mean as you want lmao)


Peace bruh!!

at least you made a post… I would have just ducked lol.


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 15, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 15, 2021)

KBD said:


> Yeah so, I have been looping back to the idea of leaving this forum for a while now. Not out of anyone's fault particularly, at the very least none's more than my own. I find myself not enjoying recent chapter discussions like I used to, and my own responses have also deteriorated as a result.
> 
> 
> 
> There are a lot of good people/posters/threads out here, but I simply cannot or am incapable of ignoring what Im originally here for. I'll definitely miss many parts of the place, especially this thread right here  and I will be sure to remember you guys with a smile and a nice drink. I hope you bastards think the same of me despite me leaving so abruptly. Without further ado, Im out! (definitely going to lurk my funeral though, so be as nice or mean as you want lmao)


Best of luck


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 15, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Light D Lamperouge  why are you not Sailor hoe yet?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 15, 2021)

Shrike said:


> @DeVision did you see Serbia - Portugal?


Mitro is on fire

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 15, 2021)

Happy Birthday @Redline  !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 15, 2021)

Happy birthday @Redline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 15, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Redline  !!!


It forty fucking five! Lol..thanks ya all

Reactions: Like 1 | GODA 2


----------



## Kingslayer (Nov 15, 2021)

DeVision said:


> I know. But he's in the same casket....wait sorry. I meant basket.


Btw congrats on kicking russians ass but godsake remove handegg profile pic lol  .


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 15, 2021)

Happy Birthday @Redline 


Always remember, Zoro>>Oden.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 15, 2021)

Happy birthday @Redline

Always remember, Mihawk >> Oden

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 15, 2021)

Redline said:


> It forty fucking five! Lol..thanks ya all


You're a boomer  


Also Happy Birthday

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Firo (Nov 15, 2021)

Happy birthday @Redline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Nov 15, 2021)

Redline said:


> It forty fucking five! Lol..thanks ya all



Happy birthday mate.

Wow i thought you were like 18 or something  . Why do you troll so much on brago's server lol ? XD

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## January (Nov 15, 2021)

Happy Birthday @Redline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 15, 2021)

Kingslayer said:


> Happy birthday mate.
> 
> Wow i thought you were like 18 or something  . Why do you troll so much on brago's server lol ? XD


Becouse i laugh hard on it .... spamming gif like there is no tomorrow lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 15, 2021)

Kingslayer said:


> Happy birthday mate.
> 
> Wow i thought you were like 18 or something  . Why do you troll so much on brago's server lol ? XD


Well I kinda write and behave like that  in the forum's or discord lol...that is the only way I can get along without getting too much into it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 15, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> You're a boomer
> 
> 
> Also Happy Birthday


U know my gif I'm in my prime right! Lul

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Nov 15, 2021)

Redline said:


> Becouse i laugh hard on it .... spamming gif like there is no tomorrow lol


Nice nice mate .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 15, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Happy birthday @Redline
> 
> Always remember, Mihawk >> Oden


I already forgotten...but thanks anyway


----------



## Kingslayer (Nov 15, 2021)

Brago discord has to be one of the worst op server i came across. The place is lawless land.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Redline (Nov 15, 2021)

Kingslayer said:


> Brago discord has to be one of the worst op server i came across. The place is lawless land.


Indeed ..that's why I can run wild by postin fat asses and bouncing tits or cosplay tube video or whatever  feel like it lol


----------



## Redline (Nov 15, 2021)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Happy Birthday @Redline
> 
> 
> Always remember, Zoro>>Oden.


Same here, already forgotten..but thanks anyway..XD


----------



## Redline (Nov 15, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> You're a boomer
> 
> 
> Also Happy Birthday


I am a nirvana grunge  generation X

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Nov 15, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> You're a boomer
> 
> 
> Also Happy Birthday


He is one of us . Dont think boomer counts for him . Redline is ageless xD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 15, 2021)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Mitro is on fire



That was great!! When you add that they scored a regular goal in the first leg.  



Kingslayer said:


> Btw congrats on kicking russians ass but godsake remove handegg profile pic lol  .



Will do soon.
Nothing but respect to vaxx-enemies.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Nov 15, 2021)

@Redline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## DeVision (Nov 15, 2021)

@Alibaba Saluja this is for you.. Just so you see what you miss. XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 15, 2021)

DeVision said:


> @Alibaba Saluja this is for you.. Just so you see what you miss. XD



Ewwwwww

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 15, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Ewwwwww

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 15, 2021)

what's that


----------



## Redline (Nov 15, 2021)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Redline


15 11 1976....
Let me introduce myself


----------



## Redline (Nov 15, 2021)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Redline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Nov 15, 2021)

Zoro fans when you insult their God.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 15, 2021)

Happy birthday @Redline !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 15, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Happy birthday @Redline !!!


Wasn't his birthday like last year or something?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 15, 2021)

@Canute87 didn't realise you have being around since 2006 and you stick around OL for this long. You should have been a mod or admin a long time ago.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 15, 2021)

Yo what's up?


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 15, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Canute87 didn't realise you have being around since 2006 and you stick around OL for this long. You should have been a mod or admin a long time ago.


Nah I'm good.  That Mod thing is responsibility. 

I like being able to pop in and pop out.

I think I  know now how  Garp felt  when he chose to stay a VA.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## January (Nov 15, 2021)

Being a mod is a too much responsibility

I dunno why anyone would want to be one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MO (Nov 15, 2021)

Happy Birthday @Redline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 15, 2021)

Yeah I agree. Who would want to be a mod? Not me for sure

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 15, 2021)

January said:


> Being a mod is a too much responsibility
> 
> I dunno why anyone would want to be one


Just for the experience. Lol 


Before this forum, I was a mod at a similar size forum for a month and then i got burned out and quit.

Then I didn't learnt my lesson and then built and brand new forum and got burned out even more  

Make me an OL mod now!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 15, 2021)

Sad times ahead..


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 15, 2021)

We need to improve activity here


----------



## January (Nov 15, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> We need to improve activity here


Dice games

The who gets triple 7's in a 10 sided dice wins.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 15, 2021)

January said:


> Dice games
> 
> The who gets triple 7's in a 10 sided dice wins.



I approve this.

Let's go


----------



## Redline (Nov 15, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> We need to improve activity here


By doing what  if I may ask? I would go for some cosplay girls  year contest, or best anime tits contest so on lol


----------



## Redline (Nov 15, 2021)

Also we should have a betting tread for one piece only ..make one official for one piece...if you lose you get a bad avatar for a week... if you win u save your face


----------



## Redline (Nov 15, 2021)

January said:


> Dice games
> 
> The who gets triple 7's in a 10 sided dice wins.


Why not a triple six?


----------



## January (Nov 15, 2021)

Redline said:


> Why not a triple six?


cause triple 7 are lucky

triple 6 aren't

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 15, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> We need to improve activity here


Close the Mafia section

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 15, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Close the Mafia section

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 15, 2021)

@Redline  watch this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 15, 2021)

This was how the last round of OLC completely died....at 93 threads

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 15, 2021)

DeVision said:


> That was great!! When you add that they scored a regular goal in the first leg.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma cuti kad se i mi plasirasmo negde posle 100 godine u picku materinu.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 15, 2021)

Shanks said:


> This was how the last round of OLC completely died....at 93 threads


I did some they all got cancelled lol


----------



## Redline (Nov 15, 2021)

January said:


> cause triple 7 are lucky
> 
> triple 6 aren't


----------



## Redline (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Redline (Nov 15, 2021)




----------



## Redline (Nov 15, 2021)

Lmfaooooo


----------



## Captain Quincy (Nov 15, 2021)

Ren. said:


> @Redline  watch this


This is terrifying. Exactly why I don't play FromSoftware games lol.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 15, 2021)

Captain Quincy said:


> This is terrifying. Exactly why I don't play FromSoftware games lol.


This is why I love these games.

After 100h all mobs are my bitches.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 15, 2021)

What do you think about the latest Kingdom chapter, @Soca   ?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 15, 2021)

Also, I think member of the year awards is coming soon @Kinjin ?

Can we bring some of legacy awards back, like funniest members, friendliness members and maybe have some creative ones like most creative, tier specialist of the year, etc?


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 15, 2021)

Happy Bday @Redline 

Have a gd one

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 15, 2021)

Happy Bday @Redline

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## dergeist (Nov 16, 2021)

Happy birthday @Redline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 16, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Also, I think member of the year awards is coming soon @Kinjin ?
> 
> Can we bring some of legacy awards back, like funniest members, friendliness members and maybe have some creative ones like most creative, tier specialist of the year, etc?


Not sure with what awards I'll go this year or if I'll even host it.

We had all those awards 2 years ago. If that's what people want I'm all ears though.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 16, 2021)

Kinjin said:


> Not sure with what awards I'll go this year or if I'll even host it.
> 
> We had all those awards 2 years ago. If that's what people want I'm all ears though.


It's was fun last year   

Can always get @Alibaba Saluja  or @Shrike to Mod OL and let them help organise these stuff. Or if they are not interested, @Mickey Mouse is a good mod candidate


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 16, 2021)

I was summoned here


----------



## Kinjin (Nov 16, 2021)

Shanks said:


> It's was fun last year
> 
> Can always get @Alibaba Saluja  or @Shrike to Mod OL and let them help organise these stuff. Or if they are not interested, @Mickey Mouse is a good mod candidate


It's not about mods or lack of time to host it.

Cheating, shitstorms and participation is what makes me reluctant.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gledania (Nov 16, 2021)

Mariko said:


> Pas vaccinée poto.
> 
> J'ai été contrainte d'abandonner mon poste (c'est illégal, mais j'ai pas la force d'aller en justice j'avoue, j'ai plus d'énergie).
> 
> Je finis ma thèse en cherchant un job. Espérant en avoir un rapidement car j'ai deux filles à nourrir (dsl je t'ai pas inclus ds mes discuss privées avec @Shrike et @Rinoa, but things changed, a lot. Mais j'aurais pu à vrai dire amigo).



Tu as un ou une conjoint/conjointe ou tu t'occupe seule des enfants ?


Paracerque être seule sans travail c'est chaud.  Tu envisage de te vacciner si y'a aucun travail ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 16, 2021)

Say you were on a date with a girl and you needed to make choices for a good date.

You meet her in the plaza, where would you go first?

1- Grab somenthing to eat

2- Go to an Arcade and play some games

3- Walk around the city

4- Go to the cinema

5- Take her to Disneyland (Exclusive @Mickey Mouse route)

What would you choose?


----------



## Shrike (Nov 16, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Say you were on a date with a girl and you needed to make choices for a good date.
> 
> You meet her in the plaza, where would you go first?
> 
> ...


Do you want a relationship or just a bang? 

If it's a bang then just take her for drinks and light dinner, then drive around, find a spot in the dark and have sex in the car (or outside of it). Then she'll want to cuddle and you indulge it for a bit but wanna go home asap because you are already bored of her so you drive her home even if she wants to spend the night with you. You make up some shitty excuse and go play Resident Evil or watch Band of Brothers and slam into bed at 4am.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 16, 2021)

Shrike said:


> Do you want a relationship or just a bang?
> 
> If it's a bang then just take her for drinks and light dinner, then drive around, find a spot in the dark and have sex in the car (or outside of it). Then she'll want to cuddle and you indulge it for a bit but wanna go home asap because you are already bored of her so you drive her home even if she wants to spend the night with you. You make up some shitty excuse and go play Resident Evil or watch Band of Brothers and slam into bed at 4am.



 

Was going to make a mini game dating Sim with the users here.

I should've said it in the post.

But man that last part was just awesome


----------



## Gledania (Nov 16, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Say you were on a date with a girl and you needed to make choices for a good date.
> 
> You meet her in the plaza, where would you go first?
> 
> ...



Prolly some bdsm club.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 16, 2021)

Gledonux said:


> Prolly some bdsm club.



Gled is taken by the girl to a bdsm club, hoping to realize his wildest fantasies.

At first she's surprised, asking Gled why he brought her here, to which he replied:

1- Jking, we're just passing by

2- I'm into this stuff, wanna go in?

3- I want you to hit me hard mommy!

4- Don't get ahead of yourself, you're not @Flame after all

Which do you choose?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 16, 2021)

Gledonux said:


> Prolly some bdsm club.



As a side note.

That's hardcore  

Legit laughed


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 16, 2021)

Got really bored today so I remembered this


----------



## DeVision (Nov 16, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Gled *takes the girl* to a bdsm club, hoping to realize his wildest fantasies.
> 
> At first she's surprised, asking Gled why he brought her here, to which he replied:
> 
> ...


EDIT: 
There is your mistake.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 16, 2021)

DeVision said:


> EDIT:
> There is your mistake.



EDIT: edited

Just choose a route you lewdman

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 16, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> EDIT: edited
> 
> Just choose a route you coolman



I wanted to diss them, but only read till the bolded part.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Also, I think member of the year awards is coming soon @Kinjin ?
> 
> Can we bring some of legacy awards back, like funniest members, friendliness members and maybe have some creative ones like most creative, tier specialist of the year, etc?


Hell yeah give me the balls breaker awards!
I deserve it... XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2021)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Redline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 16, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Say you were on a date with a girl and you needed to make choices for a good date.
> 
> You meet her in the plaza, where would you go first?
> 
> 1- Grab somenthing to eat


Depends on the food. She will dump you if you take her to the park for some grass.


Alibaba Saluja said:


> 2- Go to an Arcade and play some games


Depends if you have money to burn on picking plussies up. Don't play Tekken, lol.


Alibaba Saluja said:


> 3- Walk around the city


Depends if she's fat or not


Alibaba Saluja said:


> 4- Go to the cinema


That's boring tbh


Alibaba Saluja said:


> 5- Take her to Disneyland (Exclusive @Mickey Mouse route)
> 
> What would you choose?


Only if she's your GF. A normal date isn't recommended.


Tbh, it's not about where you go, but what you talk about. Keep up the chemistry through engaging conversation.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Nov 16, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Say you were on a date with a girl and you needed to make choices for a good date.
> 
> You meet her in the plaza, where would you go first?
> 
> ...



Either 1 or 4 depending on her and how well we know each other.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 16, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Depends on the food. She will dump you if you take her to the park for some grass.



lul

@Mickey Mouse I think Shanks just applied to a job in our alliance.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 16, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Depends on the food. She will dump you if you take her to the park for some grass.
> 
> Depends if you have money to burn on picking plussies up. Don't play Tekken, lol.
> 
> ...





Captain Quincy said:


> Either 1 or 4 depending on her and how well we know each other.



It's a dating sim. Choose one only


----------



## Captain Quincy (Nov 16, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It's a dating sim. Choose one only


Guess I'll go with movies. 

What's truly important is that I have extra big hands in the sim

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Nov 16, 2021)

So does anyone else ever type something then delete everything because you suddenly feel like you don't need to comment it anymore?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 16, 2021)

Captain Quincy said:


> Guess I'll go with movies.
> 
> What's truly important is that I have extra big hands in the sim



Captain Quincy takes the girl to the cinema to watch some end game movies.

Upon arriving at the cinema he, as a gentleman, lets the lady decide which movie to choose.

After being undecided for a bit, she finally chooses the movie, romantic drama: Twilight Reborn.

But Captain Quincy really wanted to see the 34th Spider-man movie that's out on the cinema. So:

1- Ok let's go see it

2- you're jking right? Twilight?! Over my dead body.

3- You go see that and I go watch muh Spider man movie

4- Twilight? I'm guessing you're gonna pay for it

5- Let's skip the movie and go to an hostel (@DeVision exclusive route)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 16, 2021)

Captain Quincy said:


> So does anyone else ever type something then delete everything because you suddenly feel like you don't need to comment it anymore?



Yes. But mods can see everything

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 16, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It's a dating sim. Choose one only


For yourself, I would take her back to your hotel room and play some drinking game and then bang her.


----------



## Redline (Nov 16, 2021)




----------



## Kanki (Nov 16, 2021)

Captain Quincy said:


> So does anyone else ever type something then delete everything because you suddenly feel like you don't need to comment it anymore?


When would you like me to make you your thread? We need more captains such as yourself?


----------



## Captain Quincy (Nov 16, 2021)

Kanki said:


> When would you like me to make you your thread? We need more captains such as yourself?


Don't worry about it, I'll make one when I have time. I'll be really busy with IRL stuff until next month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 16, 2021)

I want to win Funny member of the year. All those lewl jokes better be paying off in the contest   

Nominating MO for newbie of the year. She only has like 5 posts or something?

Ava should get member of the year. Dude is the most active, tones of energy and his troll posts are usually entertaining.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 16, 2021)

If you are going on a date planned by @Alibaba Saluja , drop by my place to get some roses.


----------



## Canute87 (Nov 16, 2021)

Count of monte cristo anime was cool.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 17, 2021)

Disney stock not doing well over the last few days. This explains why @Mickey Mouse haven't been around much.

@dergeist @Ren.  When do you think Mickey will sort Disney out?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 17, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Disney stock not doing well over the last few days. This explains why @Mickey Mouse haven't been around much.
> 
> @dergeist @Ren.  When do you think Mickey will sort Disney out?


I don't know man ... I want it lower.

I sold at 180$ from 80$



@Mickey Mouse  I want it lower to like below 150$. DM me when you decide to do that.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 17, 2021)

Ren. said:


> I don't know man ... I want it lower.
> 
> I sold at 180$ from 80$
> 
> ...


Insider trading is a criminal offence


----------



## Ren. (Nov 17, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Insider trading is a criminal offence


 but it would make me money

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 17, 2021)

Ren. said:


> but it would make me money


Just don't bendover after @Alibaba Saluja out in Jail


----------



## Shanks (Nov 17, 2021)

Hey Guys!!!! GUYS! I finally did 5,000 posts after almost 10 years..check it out.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 17, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Disney stock not doing well over the last few days. This explains why @Mickey Mouse haven't been around much.
> 
> @dergeist @Ren.  When do you think Mickey will sort Disney out?





Ren. said:


> I don't know man ... I want it lower.
> 
> I sold at 180$ from 80$
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 17, 2021)

I see the stories from that Brazilian girl turned Christian fanatic devotee and I still can't believe it  

I just can't warp my head around it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 17, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I see the stories from that Brazilian girl turned Christian fanatic devotee and I still can't believe it
> 
> I just can't warp my head around it


You did this. She was probably the one that you left heart broken.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 17, 2021)

Happy Birthday @Etherborn  !!!



See.....this time it is a good tag!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 17, 2021)

Happy birthday @Etherborn

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 17, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You did this. She was probably the one that you left heart broken.



 I would never do such a thing

I would preserve her heart like a diamond


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 17, 2021)

Plus I'm not sure her age 

She was playing and sharing piano and guitar vids before though


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 17, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Etherborn  !!!
> 
> 
> 
> See.....this time it is a good tag!





DeVision said:


> Happy birthday @Etherborn



Yo thanks.

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 17, 2021)

Happy birthday @Etherborn 

Enjoy this day to the fullest

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 17, 2021)

Happy birthday @Etherborn !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Redline (Nov 17, 2021)

Shanks said:


> If you are going on a date planned by @Alibaba Saluja , drop by my place to get some roses.


u should pay more attention to them ...do u know how to cut them? or you go random?


----------



## Redline (Nov 17, 2021)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 17, 2021)

Redline said:


> u should pay more attention to them ...do u know how to cut them? or you go random?


Nope. I just use my chainsaw to cut most of them off.

About 6 months ago, I brought the bigger place (and sold my old place) and we had a tone of trees and roses. Such a hassle to look after them.

Got a few big Christmas trees in front as well. We're going to decorate and light up the entire front this year. Going to be fun.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 17, 2021)

NF have reached the level of Google and Metaverse?



Next step: they take our data and sell to the government

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 17, 2021)

Shanks said:


> NF have reached the level of Google and Metaverse?
> 
> 
> 
> Next step: they take our data and sell to the government


Nintendo finally had enough of all those dislikes for their showings?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 17, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Nintendo finally had enough of all those dislikes for their showings?


Nintendo?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 17, 2021)

Oh.. btw there is an animal contest..I dont have any pets. Can I take a picture of you to join? @Mickey Mouse  ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Oh.. btw there is an animal contest..I dont have any pets. Can I take a picture of you to join? @Mickey Mouse  ?


Do you have any idea how much that would cost you? And can you pay it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Do you have any idea how much that would cost you? And can you pay it?


I will give you 50% of the winning money from @Rinoa 

Let's see

Happy magical mouse



Drunken mouse



Angry mouse




I wonder which one will win us the contest?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I will give you 50% of the winning money from @Rinoa
> 
> Let's see
> 
> ...


You are not allowed to use any of those without tbe money. Pay up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You are not allowed to use any of those without tbe money. Pay up.


Look, this is partnership. You can't use your own picture and I can win with those. 50% is alot of money! I will give you the money in a brief case once Rin pays me.

Deal? If not, I'll just take a picture of @DeVision for the contest instead


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Look, this is partnership. You can't use your own picture and I can win with those. 50% is alot of money! I will give you the money in a brief case once Rin pays me.
> 
> Deal? If not, I'll just take a picture of @DeVision for the contest instead


I obviously deserve more of the cut if we win. My likeness.


70/30

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I obviously deserve more of the cut if we win. My likeness.
> 
> 
> 70/30


I thought Disney is a good place to work? Why are the boss trying to take my shares

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 18, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Look, this is partnership. You can't use your own picture and I can win with those. 50% is alot of money! I will give you the money in a brief case once Rin pays me.
> 
> Deal? If not, I'll just take a picture of @DeVision for the contest instead



The same joke twice? Nice. Aussies are even worse than I thought.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2021)

DeVision said:


> The same joke twice? Nice. Aussies are even worse than I thought.


Stay quite before we put you in a budget nursing home after taking all the winnings from the animal contest.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 18, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Stay quite before we put you in a budget nursing home after taking all the winnings from the animal contest.



Weather forecast:
Be careful on your way to work, can be windy.
Be especially careful on roads, and tollways - might be bullety.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Weather forecast:
> Be careful on your way to work, can be windy.
> Be especially careful on roads, and tollways - might be bullety.


Looks fine.. just this blue car with a suspicious old dude stalking  



And I'm close to the Chemist. Want me to get you some meds?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 18, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Looks fine.. just this blue car with a suspicious old dude stalking
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm close to the Chemist. Want me to get you some meds?



Just be careful.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Just be careful.


I will


----------



## DeVision (Nov 18, 2021)

Hey @Shanks

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## January (Nov 18, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 18, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Oh.. btw there is an animal contest..I dont have any pets. Can I take a picture of you to join? @Mickey Mouse  ?


You don’t need to have a pet to participate, that’s why is animal contest not pet contest , you can make an entry  of a animal photo even if not a pet.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 18, 2021)

Looks similar enough

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Looks similar enough


Not even close.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 18, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Not even close.



Prepare to be snapped out of reality

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2021)

long time no see ya all ..sorry I am a bit busy on this chapter spoiler thread lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2021)

Redline said:


> long time no see ya all ..sorry I am a bit busy on this chapter spèoiler thread lol


Balls Breaking Champion

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Looks fine.. just this blue car with a suspicious old dude stalking
> 
> 
> 
> And I'm close to the Chemist. Want me to get you some meds?


that car looks like a suzuki

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Balls Breaking Champion


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 18, 2021)

I have no idea why this thread became so inactive

Are you guys on vacation or smth?


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Hey Guys!!!! GUYS! I finally did 5,000 posts after almost 10 years..check it out.


bloody hell i did 10 000 in a year lol..something must be wrong with me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I have no idea why this thread became so inactive
> 
> Are you guys on vacation or smth?


maybe just because i am back? l or because this chapter is on fire lol


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 18, 2021)

Redline said:


> maybe just because i am back? l or because this chapter is on fire lol



Remember


No spoilerinos



*Spoiler*: __ 




Although I already read the spoilers too

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 18, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I have no idea why this thread became so inactive
> 
> Are you guys on vacation or smth?




Chap probably. But from tomorrow I'm really on vacation.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Chap probably. But from tomorrow I'm really on vacation.


niceee enjoy your holidays then


----------



## Perrin (Nov 18, 2021)

@Soca 
Can i get a one week ban, somethings come up and i need to remove my distractions please.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 18, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Chap probably. But from tomorrow I'm really on vacation.



That's nice. Enjoy your vacations 

Vacations are the best. Specially the long term ones


----------



## Soca (Nov 18, 2021)

Perrin said:


> @Soca
> Can i get a one week ban, somethings come up and i need to remove my distractions please.


Ok. Just pm me when you want out.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2021)

Perrin said:


> @Soca
> Can i get a one week ban, somethings come up and i need to remove my distractions please.


just write down the forbinnen word

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2021)

@Perrin  now leaving us.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 18, 2021)

Redline said:


> just write down the forbinnen word


No that's an actual ban.

Vacation bans don't get your name crossed out.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 18, 2021)

Maybe it's Disney who's behind the inactivity from the shadows  

@Mickey Mouse


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2021)

Soca said:


> No that's an actual ban.
> 
> Vacation bans don't get your name crossed out.


i see ok my bad good to know i can request one if i wish ..cool


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 18, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Perrin  now leaving us.



I'm also gonna leave this convo and go to the Lifestyle Lounge permanently

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Perrin  now leaving us.


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm also gonna leave this convo and go to the Lifestyle Lounge permanently


bravo ... get a real one


----------



## Redline (Nov 18, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> You don’t need to have a pet to participate, that’s why is animal contest not pet contest , you can make an entry  of a animal photo even if not a pet.


i still have to choose one ..xd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 18, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 18, 2021)

Redline said:


> i still have to choose one ..xd


You still have 5 days.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Maybe it's Disney who's behind the inactivity from the shadows
> 
> @Mickey Mouse





Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm also gonna leave this convo and go to the Lifestyle Lounge permanently

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 18, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


>



Jking jking Mr. VastoLorDae


----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I have no idea why this thread became so inactive
> 
> Are you guys on vacation or smth?


How many people have to bangs during your trip?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Jking jking Mr. VastoLorDae

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm also gonna leave this convo and go to the Lifestyle Lounge permanently


Meh... maybe we should all do that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 18, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


>



Here I thought you would ask how I know that name


----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2021)

Oh @Mickey Mouse is acting like   again


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 18, 2021)

Shanks said:


> How many people have to bangs during your trip?



358×0 

That's the number


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 18, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Meh... maybe we should all do that.



Yeah maybe. It's been on fire lately after all


----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> 358×0
> 
> That's the number


What is a holiday? What is life?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Yeah maybe. It's been on fire lately after all


Cuz, I've been active there. And then there is this new mod, which never posted there before, is trying to make some leg ways

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 18, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Cuz, I've been active there. And then there is this new mod, which never posted there before, is trying to make some leg ways



Who could that be?  

I have no idea whatsoever

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2021)

OLC is OL though. As long as one piece is still around, regardless of where we go, we will always be back.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2021)

And we have 17 @lurkers . These ningen can posts. I heard Disney pays well


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 18, 2021)

Shanks said:


> And we have 17 @lurkers . These ningen can posts. I heard Disney pays well



Hmm.. 


That's..

Not how it works 

If you open a thread your name stays there for 1h regardless if you stay there that one hour or only one second


----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Hmm..
> 
> 
> That's..
> ...


So they should have posted 1hr ago

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MO (Nov 18, 2021)

@Nox your fav Travis scott has been in a lot of trouble.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 18, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Meh... maybe we should all do that.





Alibaba Saluja said:


> Here I thought you would ask how I know that name





Shanks said:


> Oh @Mickey Mouse is acting like   again

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2021)

Yum Cha is like the best thing ever. You guys are missing out


----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2021)

I wonder how vegan survive during a holiday to South East Asia, especially Thailand... So many good street food around that has meat.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Santí (Nov 18, 2021)

Shanks said:


> OLC is OL though. As long as one piece is still around, regardless of where we go, we will always be back.


Invoking the "OLC" name will earn you a copyright strike from the company. This is "OL Convo" now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 18, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I wonder how vegan survive during a holiday to South East Asia, especially Thailand... So many good street food around that has meat.



One day you'll be a vegano and then wonder how you been all these years on the wrong path   

But be Vegetarian and not Vegan


----------



## trance (Nov 18, 2021)

man i kinda miss @KBD and his chaotic neutral energy


----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> One day you'll be a vegano and then wonder how you been all these years on the wrong path
> 
> But be Vegetarian and not Vegan


My parents did not risk their lives to migrant to a first World country so we can eat the same food we eat back in Timbuctu, for more money than gourmet seafood   

Imagine paying extra for 'organic' stuff, whereas I can just get it free from my mother's garden


----------



## DeVision (Nov 19, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


>



Who is annoying you? 
Should I send the word out?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 19, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Who is annoying you?
> Should I send the word out?


No......I am....down.






Everything sucks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 19, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No......I am....down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know.. I have vacation the next 10 days and I'm still down af.
I'll probably quit my job because of corona.. :/

What's up with you?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 19, 2021)

Santí said:


> Invoking the "OLC" name will earn you a copyright strike from the company. This is "OL Convo" now.


I bet.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 19, 2021)

Shanks said:


> My parents did not risk their lives to migrant to a first World country so we can eat the same food we eat back in Timbuctu, for more money than gourmet seafood
> 
> Imagine paying extra for 'organic' stuff, whereas I can just get it free from my mother's garden


----------



## Shanks (Nov 19, 2021)

I didn't even see Santi's post. Had to Google that... "Online Contest Gliding" was found.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 19, 2021)

From the Wikia:

*OLC* is a three-letter initialism (TLA) that may refer to:


, a military decoration
 in the U.S. Department of Justice
, professional association for librarians in Ohio
, a glider, hang glider, and paraglider soaring competition
, a software feature in MUDs that allows editing the world while interacting with it
, a professional organization promoting online education
, a system for identifying a place on Earth
, a system controller that does not use feedback
Optical lattice clock, a type of 
A  in the One Piece section in the forum fanverse.org (formely narutoforums)


----------



## Shanks (Nov 19, 2021)

Well, it can't be helped. If the Official Lesbian Community want to sue Jeff for all the donations he doesn't have, then there is nothing we can do.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 19, 2021)

Started reading "The Blood of the Butterfly"

Better than expected.

Nice art


----------



## Shanks (Nov 19, 2021)

@Alibaba Saluja  why have I never see you in the telegram?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 19, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Alibaba Saluja  why have I never see you in the telegram?



Hmm..

Because I don't have anything to say about the chaps.

I read them and that's it  

Plus some stuff is tiers stuff or strenght related or hyping some panel/predict something. Which is ok but not my cup of tea

Or I guess I'm just not as engaged as you guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 19, 2021)

trance said:


> man i kinda miss @KBD and his chaotic neutral energy





DeVision said:


> I know.. I have vacation the next 10 days and I'm still down af.
> I'll probably quit my job because of corona.. :/
> 
> What's up with you?



These damn people on the bus. These damn people on the road.....especially the people on the road. All this shit news. People in general. Just crashing down on me. I can not find joy in anything really right now. I am neither mad or sad now. When my vacation comes next week I am disconnecting from everything.....well except here and video games. I am not picking up the phone unless it is an emergency. I will send my usual all good to people, but other then that I will not be bothered by any of their shit.

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 19, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> These damn people on the bus. These damn people on the road.....especially the people on the road. All this shit news. People in general. Just crashing down on me. I can not find joy in anything really right now. I am neither mad or sad now. When my vacation comes next week I am disconnecting from everything.....well except here and video games. I am not picking up the phone unless it is an emergency. I will send my usual all good to people, but other then that I will not be bothered by any of their shit.



 

That.. 

I can kinda relate actually  

But..

It comes differently to me since I notice the discrepancy from what's mine and what's not.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 19, 2021)

I summon thee @Irene to post in this thread

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 19, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That..
> 
> I can kinda relate actually
> 
> ...






 


DeVision said:


>

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 19, 2021)

DeVision said:


>





Mickey Mouse said:


>





We should go to a retreat in the Mountains and stay there. That should be good.


----------



## Irene (Nov 19, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I summon thee @Irene to post in this thread

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 19, 2021)

Irene said:


>



Hope you're well

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 19, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> We should go to a retreat in the Mountains and stay there. That should be good.


That would probably be for the best.



 





Hi @Irene  . Just a hey every once in awhile from you is good enough for me.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Irene (Nov 19, 2021)

Hiiiii 

How are y'all??



Alibaba Saluja said:


> Hope you're well


I am goood  hbu my friend?

I see u are now a mod woah congrats

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 19, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That would probably be for the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  

Y'all still here for one piece or the peeps?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 19, 2021)

Irene said:


> Hiiiii
> 
> How are y'all??
> 
> ...



Good too thanks for asking  

And thanks for the mod stuff. But don't tell me that the last time we talked I wasn't a mod yet? It's been over a month now I think

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 19, 2021)

Irene said:


> Y'all still here for one piece or the peeps?






Mostly the peeps now. And if a certain thing does not happen, I am dropping One Piece.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 19, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That would probably be for the best.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lemme ask. Don't you normally feel better at night?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 19, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Lemme ask. Don't you normally feel better at night?


My best mood is during rain, fog, or overcast weather. I liie the cold weather. Night I am usually to tired.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 19, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Good too thanks for asking
> 
> And thanks for the mod stuff. But don't tell me that the last time we talked I wasn't a mod yet? It's been over a month now I think


I didn't notice I guess 


Mickey Mouse said:


> Mostly the peeps now. And if a certain thing does not happen, I am dropping One Piece.


the certain thing being??

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 19, 2021)

Irene said:


> I didn't notice I guess
> 
> the certain thing being??



You should've been here when it happened. People were surprised to say the least


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 19, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> My best mood is during rain, fog, or overcast weather. I liie the cold weather. Night I am usually to tired.



That's nice. The sound of rain relaxes everyone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 19, 2021)

Irene said:


> I didn't notice I guess
> 
> the certain thing being??


If Yamato does not join Straw Hats, I am done.


Alibaba Saluja said:


> You should've been here when it happened. People were surprised to say the least


This is a lie. We were outraged. He turned sellout. He was gone for half the year, came back, and was modded. He is slowly losing his soul......like @Shrike

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 19, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> If Yamato does not join Straw Hats, I am done.
> 
> This is a lie. We were outraged. He turned sellout. He was gone for half the year, came back, and was modded. He is slowly losing his soul......like @Shrike



In my TS I was training in the Mountains with  @Dragonus Nesha-senpai to be able to handle this power

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 19, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> In my TS I was training in the Mountains with Dragonus-senpai to be able to handle this power


More like during your TS you were purging yourself of all real feelings and integrity.  



Also I have seen that girl in that not emote being hated alot. Why?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 19, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> More like during your TS you were purging yourself of all real feelings and integrity.
> 
> 
> 
> Also I have seen that girl in that not emote being hated alot. Why?



It's like Akuma (Demon) Power. It slowly eats away at your soul. But with my *100 situps, 100 pushups, 100 squats*, and a 6.2-mile (10-km) run regime everyday for 6 months I grew immune to the side effects.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 19, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Also I have seen that girl in that not emote being hated alot. Why?



You mean Zero Two.



I guess it's because of weeabos wars for best waifu. Most likely between Rem and Zero Two.

Also some people think the anime is bad and doesn't deserve that much praise/popularity for what it's worth.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 19, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You mean Zero Two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The popularity is mostly because of her being kinky and calling the MC "Daaarling"

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## trance (Nov 19, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> If Yamato does not join Straw Hats, I am done.


dw mick, i'll tell ya how the story goes


----------



## Shrike (Nov 19, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> If Yamato does not join Straw Hats, I am done.
> 
> This is a lie. We were outraged. He turned sellout. He was gone for half the year, came back, and was modded. He is slowly losing his soul......like @Shrike


Where did you see me lose my soul?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 19, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You should've been here when it happened. People were surprised to say the least


awww 


Mickey Mouse said:


> If Yamato does not join Straw Hats, I am done.
> 
> This is a lie. We were outraged. He turned sellout. He was gone for half the year, came back, and was modded. He is slowly losing his soul......like @Shrike


Yamato is cringy, if anyone should join it gotta be best gurl Perona  



Shrike said:


> Where did you see me lose my soul?


Shrike also became mod  
congrats

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shrike (Nov 19, 2021)

Irene said:


> awww
> 
> Yamato is cringy, if anyone should join it gotta be best gurl Perona
> 
> ...


Eyy girl, haven't seen you in a while, hope you're staying a bit longer this time

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 19, 2021)

Shrike said:


> Where did you see me lose my soul?



In @Mickey Mouse's view all mods lose their soul in exchange for this power 

With great power comes great...

Ah nah


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 19, 2021)

trance said:


> dw mick, i'll tell ya how the story goes


You won't.....because I won't be here. 


Shrike said:


> Where did you see me lose my soul?


Your lack of posts. 


Irene said:


> Yamato is cringy, if anyone should join it gotta be best gurl Perona


...........shut up.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 19, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> In @Mickey Mouse's view all mods lose their soul in exchange for this power


Yeah. Unlike Disney.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 19, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You won't.....because I won't be here.
> 
> Your lack of posts.
> 
> ...........shut up.



Gonna start calling you VastoLorDae from now on


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 19, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yeah. Unlike Disney.



Disney is where the lost souls go 

Forsaken and lost for Eons

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trance (Nov 19, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You won't.....because I won't be here.


i'll find you on discord or something


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 19, 2021)

trance said:


> i'll find you on discord or something


You can come to Disney World if you want to reach me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 19, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> These damn people on the bus. These damn people on the road.....especially the people on the road. All this shit news. People in general.


Yeah, people sux. Fuck people.



Mickey Mouse said:


> Just crashing down on me. I can not find joy in anything really right now. I am neither mad or sad now.


Try pulling a couple days sickie and do things differently..ignore everything. No need to wait till ya vacation. 



Mickey Mouse said:


> When my vacation comes next week I am disconnecting from everything.....well except here and video games. I am not picking up the phone unless it is an emergency. I will send my usual all good to people, but other then that I will not be bothered by any of their shit.


Or just disconnect from literally everything. Just drop by every now and then for a wellness check.

Get plenty of massage. Meet new people. Have lots of sex. Fuck people.. literally fuck them.

Hope all is good soon, Mouse.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Nox (Nov 19, 2021)

@MO the Kardashian curse claims another black man ......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MO (Nov 19, 2021)

Nox said:


> @MO the Kardashian curse claims another black man ......


lmao  

 He brought this on himself tbh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nox (Nov 19, 2021)

@MO autistic $cott shouldn't have wielded the power he had. 

25% blame = travis who seemed enamored / feeding of the prospect of carnage and mayhem 

75% blame = the organizers of the event mismanaged facilities and resources. which ensured 0 protection for the fans. 

however between on the outright racist vitriol from the rock fans, rap isn't music crowd and black culture is low iq faux intellectuals AND being trapped in a two month lockdown. i deadass don't care (inb4 i'm a psychopath). 

listening to sweet sweet (summer anthem) as i typed this

maybe this is bigger (especially out in america) but i don't have perspective to kinda relate it to. its just another blip in my mind.


----------



## MO (Nov 19, 2021)

Nox said:


> 75% blame = the organizers of the event mismanaged facilities and resources. which ensured 0 protection for the fans.


it's his event tho. 


Nox said:


> however between on the outright racist vitriol from the rock fans, rap isn't music crowd and black culture is low iq faux intellectuals AND being trapped in a two month lockdown. i deadass don't give a darn.


rock fans were being racist? I mean in general that's not surprising but recently with the astroworld stuff?


----------



## MO (Nov 19, 2021)

Nox said:


> maybe this is bigger (especially out in america) but i don't have perspective to kinda relate it to. its just another blip in my mind.


kinda cold tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nox (Nov 19, 2021)

@MO 

between 2018-2020 astro-fest had 3 injuries. 2021 had triple the deaths. 

apple + live nation oversaw the venue, security, medical. doesn't help houston disputes how many civil servants were dispatched.

agree though. the concert should've been in a seated stadium to host those type of numbers. 

reddit and twitter has took down those posts but there were alot. not saying im supporting travis btw. but im indifferent to all of this. but as i said haven't looked into what part travis played in all of this.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 19, 2021)

Nox said:


> @MO
> 
> between 2018-2020 astro-fest had 3 injuries. 2021 had triple the deaths.
> 
> ...



Astro?


----------



## MO (Nov 19, 2021)

Nox said:


> @MO
> 
> between 2018-2020 astro-fest had 3 injuries. 2021 had triple the deaths.
> 
> ...


tbh was never a big fan of his music. didn't really hate him tho. But this incident kinda made me against him. Especially after all the evidence of him promoting this behaviour came to light.


----------



## Nox (Nov 19, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Astro?



the one and only but i was nox before. astro(iji) is my mod name which got taken from me idk why tho....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Nov 19, 2021)

Nox said:


> the one and only but i was nox before. astro(iji) is my mod name which got taken from me idk why tho....


actually forgot you were a mod.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 19, 2021)

Nox said:


> the one and only but i was nox before. astro(iji) is my mod name which got taken from me idk why tho....



This brings back memories. Like I don't even know which ones. I can't seem to ping the exact year. Last year maybe? Or way before?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nox (Nov 19, 2021)

MO said:


> actually forgot you were a mod.



my tenure as a mod was a solomon grundy / craig david lyric

monday - mentioned as mod candidate
tuesday - selected as mod candidate
wednesday - privately nominated as mod
thursday - publicly announced as mod
friday - warned for mod behavior
saturday - retired as mod 
sunday - banned from retired mod 


apparently it was haxhax, that usopp fan who kept reporting me for baiting them (lol)

and then shrike went and snaked me. (i didn't react fast enough to a certain female posted being clowned) so soca made the call.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 19, 2021)

Now I remember the stuff about you. Finally


----------



## MO (Nov 19, 2021)

Nox said:


> my tenure as a mod was a solomon grundy / craig david lyric
> 
> monday - mentioned as mod candidate
> tuesday - selected as mod candidate
> ...


Wait it was soca who demoted you?


----------



## MO (Nov 19, 2021)

Nox said:


> i didn't react fast enough to a certain female posted being clowned


who?


----------



## Nox (Nov 19, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Now I remember the stuff about you. Finally







MO said:


> Wait it was soca who demoted you?



socngoku brought me to the gorosei, i don't remember all of them but i know kenneth one of them. they mentioned i had a habit of not adhering to the rules. 

you know how members clown on soca or whichever unpopular mod (mbxx maybe?). rather than cowardly close threads, i would clapback which is a no no. its like members expect mods not to have fun or sit there and entertain their nonsense. muah and haxhax were triggered as well as some yonko members (if you're reading this i know you think it was you who got me demodded, sorry its not. lol)

anyways afterwards it was time i was let go. so they retired me. and then in one chapter discussion someone asked about some pornstar and i linked them. i got banned and stripped of that retired banner (whats wild another current active mod had posted porn before, hmmm)



MO said:


> who?



when i joined mf i only stuck to ol. being a mod exposed me to the idea, this forum is like high school. there are other classes (sections) and cliques. and the greatest of them all is alley, the corp (dbz), mods, bathhouse. 

learned much much later but there certain members from those sections, whose words have higher pull. its why i laugh now in hindsight at you goofies asking for soca to be demodded. rinoa = nami, soca = zoro, majin = luffy. there's beloved. they'll leave when they want to

anyways i came to learn much later on certain oler's are alley regulars and they had been beefing/fight with someone from corp. this member from corp was roasting and successfully cooking this oler / alley member. me being an adult thought the exchange was funny (as i didn't know about the clique thing). 

so shrike stepped in to defend mariko's honor. allegedly ofc. never engaged with mods much but i remember them saying corp were a nuisance. between my failures to play with the rules, constant reports against.soca approached the team and said i wasn't working. in my discussion meeting 

the biggest takeway i got from mod is befriend the alley / mbxx does fuck all for this website / majin luu is the sweetest human on earth / some of the mods want to be admins so bad its sickening / without advisors nf would be ass cheeks. yall should rep them on sight. serious

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## MO (Nov 19, 2021)

Nox said:


> socngoku brought me to the gorosei, i don't remember all of them but i know kenneth one of them. they mentioned i had a habit of not adhering to the rules.
> 
> you know how members clown on soca or whichever unpopular mod (mbxx maybe?). rather than cowardly close threads, i would clapback which is a no no. its like members expect mods not to have fun or sit there and entertain their nonsense. muah and haxhax were triggered as well as some yonko members (if you're reading this i know you think it was you who got me demodded, sorry its not. lol)
> 
> anyways afterwards it was time i was let go. so they retired me. and then in one chapter discussion someone asked about some pornstar and i linked them. i got banned and stripped of that retired banner (whats wild another current active mod had done this, hmmm)


interesting.   


Nox said:


> when i joined mf i only stuck to ol. being a mod exposed me to the idea, this forum is like high school. there are other classes (sections) and cliques. and the greatest of them all is alley, the corp (dbz), mods, bathhouse.
> 
> learned much much later but there certain members from those sections, whose words have higher pull. its why i laugh now in hindsight at you goofies asking for soca to be demodded. rinoa = nami, soca = zoro, majin = luffy. there's beloved.
> 
> ...


wait so was the trigger to you getting demoted not defending Mariko when she was getting roasted?


----------



## Nox (Nov 19, 2021)

MO said:


> interesting.
> 
> wait so was the trigger to you getting demoted not defending Mariko when she was getting roasted?



you'll have to ask shrike or soca that. 

but this tea is cold and stale sis, you sure you wanna drink it still

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MO (Nov 19, 2021)

Nox said:


> you'll have to ask shrike or soca that.


list the members from that section whos words have a higher pull.


----------



## Nox (Nov 19, 2021)

MO said:


> list the members from that section whos words have a higher pull.



now this is tea

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MO (Nov 19, 2021)

Nox said:


> now this is tea


So spill it.


----------



## MO (Nov 19, 2021)

@Nox Don't leave me high and dry ^ (use bro)! SPILL!!


----------



## Nox (Nov 19, 2021)

@MO we lying to the public now??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MO (Nov 19, 2021)

Nox said:


> @MO we lying to the public now??


I got the message right when I posted that.


----------



## Santí (Nov 19, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I didn't even see Santi's post. Had to Google that... "Online Contest Gliding" was found.


Smh.

I was making reference to the history of the OL Convo. Have you ever asked why this convo is only at thread #9, despite this being among the most active subsections on this forum for over a decade?

That's because the convo was restarted, the previous Convo was hijacked by a splinter faction of the Urouge FC, and for a number of years they gatekept the convo from the rest of the OL section regulars, the group became synonymous on this forum with "OLC" itself. Eventually, Marc decided he had enough of it and got rid of the OLC, removing the convo thread for a few years and then re-introducing it as "OL Convo" to disassociate from the OLC group after they had all pretty much moved on and left.

Kinda a silly semantics thing because they both mean the same thing, but I myself still think of the old group when I read "OLC"

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Santí (Nov 19, 2021)

Wait, weren't you Sabo back then? 

Why am I explaining this to you? You should know about all of this

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 19, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> These damn people on the bus. These damn people on the road.....especially the people on the road. All this shit news. People in general. Just crashing down on me. I can not find joy in anything really right now. I am neither mad or sad now. When my vacation comes next week I am disconnecting from everything.....well except here and video games. I am not picking up the phone unless it is an emergency. I will send my usual all good to people, but other then that I will not be bothered by any of their shit.


Have a nice vacation Mickey

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 19, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Disney is where the lost souls go
> 
> Forsaken and lost for Eons


No. They have a jobs to do. They do not just get lost in Disney World.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 19, 2021)

@Santí


----------



## Santí (Nov 19, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Santí


I didn't need to sell my soul for power to bigbody your ass in Smashbros.

My base power level was plenty. Any more would have been overkill.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 19, 2021)

Santí said:


> I didn't need to sell my soul for power to bigbody your ass in Smashbros.
> 
> My base power level was plenty. Any more would have been overkill.


.........








All I wanted to say was hi.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Santí (Nov 19, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> All I wanted to say was hi.


 Lead with this next time, you was talking that good shit with Alibaba.com before you tapped me with the tag, I thought I was next in queue for the mod roast so I was already standing in line like

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Shanks (Nov 19, 2021)

Santí said:


> Smh.
> 
> I was making reference to the history of the OL Convo. Have you ever asked why this convo is only at thread #9, despite this being among the most active subsections on this forum for over a decade?
> 
> ...


@Lmao that explains why half of the time when I say 'OLC' @Ekkologix have no idea what I am referring to. 

So Marc only resurrected this thread a few years ago and brainwash everyone to forget that acronym

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 19, 2021)

Alright, boys! You heard Santi. Let's wage war to get our birth rights back!

@Lurko I need you to get your game up so you can lead our army in preparation for the war. Please bring @Blade back also. We need his energy and connections if we want to have a fighting chance.

@Alibaba Saluja can I leave our horses with you? They need plenty of grass and kimwa.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Santí (Nov 19, 2021)

trance said:


> hi santi


Kyouko


----------



## trance (Nov 19, 2021)

Santí said:


> Kyouko


the best girl

do you agree?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Santí (Nov 19, 2021)

trance said:


> the best girl
> 
> do you agree?


Effortlessly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 20, 2021)

DeVision said:


> EDIT:
> There is your mistake.




>edited

pussy

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shanks (Nov 20, 2021)

Still read one piece @Flame ?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 20, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Flame (Nov 20, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Still read one piece @Flame ?


indeed, just not so much into discussions anymore. i do check the telegrams from time to time to see if people caught something i haven't

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

Santí said:


> Lead with this next time, you was talking that good shit with Alibaba.com before you tapped me with the tag, I thought I was next in queue for the mod roast so I was already standing in line like



@Mickey Mouse talking to green mods:



@Mickey Mouse talking to Santi:

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Alright, boys! You heard Santi. Let's wage war to get our birth rights back!
> 
> @Lurko I need you to get your game up so you can lead our army in preparation for the war. Please bring @Blade back also. We need his energy and connections if we want to have a fighting chance.
> 
> @Alibaba Saluja can I leave our horses with you? They need plenty of grass and kimwa.



I'll sell them to the highest bider.

Before they die from vegans eating their food

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 20, 2021)

Flame said:


> indeed, just not so much into discussions anymore. i do check the telegrams from time to time to see if people caught something i haven't


Ayyy  

Telegram is always lit and no break next week. Stay around for...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

@Mickey Mouse

You should share with us the profits of Disney.

As they say, sharing is caring


----------



## Shanks (Nov 20, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Mickey Mouse
> 
> You should share with us the profits of Disney.
> 
> As they say, sharing is caring


Leave Mouse alone... 

"The company did make money, but by a much reduced margin: Its operating income plunged from $4 billion in 2019 to just $1.3 billion in 2020, a drop of 67 percent. Once taxes are factored in, the company's profit stood at just $29 million, after topping $2.1 billion in the same quarter a year earlier."

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Leave Mouse alone...
> 
> "The company did make money, but by a much reduced margin: Its operating income plunged from $4 billion in 2019 to just $1.3 billion in 2020, a drop of 67 percent. Once taxes are factored in, the company's profit stood at just $29 million, after topping $2.1 billion in the same quarter a year earlier."



"*just* $1.3 billion"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'll sell them to the highest bider.
> 
> Before they die from vegans eating their food



I did meet vegan people some times and they were like 'since you're vegetarian just go vegan" and I'm like

Nah mate I love my cheese too much to turn vegan


----------



## Shanks (Nov 20, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> "*just* $1.3 billion"


"Income"! DO YOU KNOW how expensive it is to run Disney? Mickey probably didn't even get a salary this year  

Only 29M profit

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 20, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> In my TS I was training in the Mountains with  @Dragonus Nesha-senpai to be able to handle this power


You aren't Ali.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 20, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I did meet vegan people some times and they were like 'since you're vegetarian just go vegan" and I'm like
> 
> Nah mate I love my cheese too much to turn vegan


Or just eat whatever you feel like

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

Shanks said:


> "Income"! DO YOU KNOW how expensive it is to run Disney? Mickey probably didn't even get a salary this year
> 
> Only 29M profit



I feel it.

Disney can't buy a new yacht this year. 

How the mighty have fallen


----------



## Shanks (Nov 20, 2021)

Btw, I was in the middle of writing an Alley Thread to tell em to leave that Ghost town and join OL.

Since @Shrike  and @Santí  already migrated here, so it's only fitting.

Rate if you're going to help me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

Lurko said:


> You aren't Ali.



Maybe I should change my name to Ifrit again

*Warning!!!

*Divine Power has been detected*

*A God of Fire has descended upon the Earth*

*

*Ifrit has appeared!!

*
​Such a dynamic entrance


----------



## Lurko (Nov 20, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Alright, boys! You heard Santi. Let's wage war to get our birth rights back!
> 
> @Lurko I need you to get your game up so you can lead our army in preparation for the war. Please bring @Blade back also. We need his energy and connections if we want to have a fighting chance.
> 
> @Alibaba Saluja can I leave our horses with you? They need plenty of grass and kimwa.


It's going to be a little hard getting him to change his mind to come back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 20, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Maybe I should change my name to Ifrit again
> 
> *Warning!!!
> 
> ...


That's cute Travis Scott.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 20, 2021)

Lurko said:


> It's going to be a little hard getting him to change his mind to come back.


Oh well, it is what it is.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 20, 2021)

Should I? Mami might beat me up

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Nov 20, 2021)

Travis scott career is in tatters now. His lawsuits will be billions good luck recovering from that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 20, 2021)

Maybe. I don't think the bunny likes me gone for too long.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

Lurko said:


> That's cute Travis Scott.



I'm still the same Ali you all know and luv 4ever <3

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 20, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Btw, I was in the middle of writing an Alley Thread to tell em to leave that Ghost town and join OL.
> 
> Since @Shrike  and @Santí  already migrated here, so it's only fitting.
> 
> Rate if you're going to help me.


Santi is here?


----------



## Lurko (Nov 20, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm still the same Ali you all know and luv 4ever <3


I know.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 20, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Should I? Mami might beat me up


Let's see.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 20, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm still the same Ali you all know and luv 4ever <3


The real Ali talk about spiritual bullshit all day and gives me 10 alerts everytime he goes online

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 20, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 20, 2021)

Lurko said:


> Santi is here?


He's been teaching history. Some stuff about the OL that I didn't even know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 20, 2021)

Shanks said:


> He's been teaching history. Some stuff about the OL that I didn't even know


Oh ok.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

Shanks said:


> The real Ali talk about spiritual bullshit all day and gives me 10 alerts everytime he goes online



I'm a wanderer now.

The Journey of the Wanderer

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 20, 2021)

That looks fun


----------



## Lurko (Nov 20, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Should I? Mami might beat me up


Who's Mami?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 20, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm a wanderer now.
> 
> The Journey of the Wanderer


What's the next country? Maybe head east..could be fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 20, 2021)

Lurko said:


> Who's Mami?


Who knows

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 20, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm a wanderer now.
> 
> The Journey of the Wanderer


So you're a World-traveler?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Nov 20, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Btw, I was in the middle of writing an Alley Thread to tell em to leave that Ghost town and join OL.
> 
> Since @Shrike  and @Santí  already migrated here, so it's only fitting.
> 
> Rate if you're going to help me.


OL is my original section, been here for ages bruh  

I am the Garp of the section. Past my prime but still kicking. 

They Alley fittingly dies with a whimper, it ran its course and it was great while it lasted.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 20, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Who knows


 I think you know.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 20, 2021)

@Rinoa Lurk is bullying me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 20, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Rinoa Lurk is bullying me


No I'm not.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

Shanks said:


> What's the next country? Maybe head east..could be fun.





Lurko said:


> So you're a World-traveler?



We all should travel together around the world

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2021)

Flame said:


> >edited
> 
> pussy



You offering me yours? Nah sis, I don't want yours.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 20, 2021)

DeVision said:


> You offering me yours? Nah sis, I don't want yours.


Dev, you going to any slava tomorrow?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 20, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Mickey Mouse talking to green mods:
> 
> 
> 
> @Mickey Mouse talking to Santi:


He is the one who came out swinging with a mere mention from me! 


Shanks said:


> Leave Mouse alone...
> 
> "The company did make money, but by a much reduced margin: Its operating income plunged from $4 billion in 2019 to just $1.3 billion in 2020, a drop of 67 percent. Once taxes are factored in, the company's profit stood at just $29 million, after topping $2.1 billion in the same quarter a year earlier."


 


Shanks said:


> "Income"! DO YOU KNOW how expensive it is to run Disney? Mickey probably didn't even get a salary this year
> 
> Only 29M profit


Alibaba just does not understand how much we were hurt.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

Chinese girls are so cute

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Dev, you going to any slava tomorrow?



I wanted to go to a slava 

Can I crash for a few days at your place?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> He is the one who came out swinging with a mere mention from me!



Better safe than sorry  



Mickey Mouse said:


> Alibaba just does not understand how much we were hurt.



You're spending too much. We at Alibaba Group are now ahead of you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 20, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I wanted to go to a slava


Really?




Alibaba Saluja said:


> Can I crash for a few days at your place?


Sure lol.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Really?



Yeah. I want to experience as much as I can in this world  



Light D Lamperouge said:


> Sure lol.



We have a deal then. When I'm in Serbia I'll contact you


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 20, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Yeah. I want to experience as much as I can in this world
> 
> 
> 
> We have a deal then. When I'm in Serbia I'll contact you

Reactions: Friendly 1 | GODA 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2021)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Dev, you going to any slava tomorrow?




First I don't have any opportunity since there are no pravoslavac in my circle around here.
And 2nd I don't have Slava's myself, as a katolik. XD

But I'd love to attend to one if I had anyone close by me.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> .........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You made him cry. Fuck you @Santí . Fite me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 20, 2021)

DeVision said:


> First I don't have any opportunity since there are no pravoslavac in my circle around here.
> And 2nd I don't have Slava's myself, as a katolik. XD


Oh sorry. 




DeVision said:


> But I'd love to attend to one if I had anyone close by me.


It's my slava tomorrow sooo


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2021)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> It's my slava tomorrow sooo



Damn. I bet it's going to rock!! XD



Light D Lamperouge said:


> Oh sorry.



Nothing to say sorry about.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2021)

My 1st place medal is annoying me sooooooooo much.. I want it gone.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 20, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Damn. I bet it's going to rock!! XD
> 
> 
> 
> Nothing to say sorry about.


Unfortunately, not so much because of the corona.. 


I forgot you're catholic lol.


----------



## trance (Nov 20, 2021)

Shrike said:


> OL is my original section, been here for ages bruh
> 
> I am the Garp of the section. Past my prime but still kicking.
> 
> They Alley fittingly dies with a whimper, it ran its course and it was great while it lasted.


is souls mafia still gonna be a thing?


----------



## trance (Nov 20, 2021)

join us at [REDACTED].com


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2021)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Unfortunately, not so much because of the corona..
> 
> 
> I forgot you're catholic lol.



That's okay. I didn't get offended. XD
I also have family that are orthodox.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 20, 2021)

DeVision said:


> That's okay. I didn't get offended. XD
> I also have family that are orthodox.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Huh.....yeah. something is definitely different about Alibaba Saluja now......



Really? What you think it is?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

DeVision said:


> That's okay. I didn't get offended. XD
> I also have family that are orthodox.





Light D Lamperouge said:


>



Btw what's a slava? It's like a religious festivity?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 20, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Btw what's a slava? It's like a religious festivity?


Yeah. A celebration of one's patron saint. There's a feast for family and friends.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Btw what's a slava? It's like a religious festivity?


I think Light can explain it better.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Someone did mention the lack of spirituality. And you seem more.....button up. Corporate like.
> 
> Let it be shown that Redline has equally dished it to be Zoro and Sanji.



I guess it's because of the place I'm currently at. I only see Aston Martins, Lamborghinis, Ferraris and stuff. Food is expensive also  

During my tenure in a greek island for 4 months some people told me I was living like an hippie  

The hitchriding stuff. 



Light D Lamperouge said:


> Yeah. A celebration of one's patron saint. There's a feast for family and friends.



Sounds nice. Want definitely to attend one. Feels like a friendly atmosphere.



DeVision said:


> I think Light can explain it better.



He did xD

You're catholic?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> He did xD
> 
> You're catholic?


Yeah.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gin (Nov 20, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Yeah.



That reminded me of that brazilian girl I'm followimg on insta. Do you practice anything?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

Why is everyone coming here now?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2021)

Gin said:


>



 



Alibaba Saluja said:


> That reminded me of that brazilian girl I'm followimg on insta. Do you practice anything?



Do I look like a girl? Damn you!

(what is practicing to you?)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Why is everyone coming here now?



OLC is open to anyone. Except for @January

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gin (Nov 20, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Why is everyone coming here now?


ban me i fucking dare you greenman

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Do I look like a girl? Damn you!
> 
> (what is practicing to you?)



No. 

But you could be 



Anything from going to the church to reading the bible on your own or doing any kind of catholic ritual.


----------



## Gin (Nov 20, 2021)

DeVision said:


>


na


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

DeVision said:


> OLC is open to anyone. Except for @January



Poor @January 

This is what he gets for not being December

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gin (Nov 20, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


>


haha green mods can't ban REKT

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gin (Nov 20, 2021)

oh shit santi

uhhhhhhhh bye

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 20, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I guess it's because of the place I'm currently at. I only see Aston Martins, Lamborghinis, Ferraris and stuff. Food is expensive also
> 
> During my tenure in a greek island for 4 months some people told me I was living like an hippie
> 
> The hitchriding stuff.


Alibaba Saluja you become your environment!?



Gin said:


>


Gin you owe me money.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2021)

Gin said:


> na


Luffito tha goat!


Gin said:


> oh shit santi
> 
> uhhhhhhhh bye


XD

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 20, 2021)

Wait.......don't tell me we traded @Soca  For @Santí  ........

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Alibaba Saluja you become your environment!?
> 
> 
> Gin you owe me money.



Unfortunately yeah  

Not that I interact with the environment but being in there is enough  

Everyone does to a certain degree I guess.

Someone living in the city won't be the same person if he moves to the countryside.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> No.
> 
> But you could be
> 
> ...



I was going to church from time to time. Don't like priests tho.
And in Germany I don't like the mass, so....
I don't read the bible. Did once tho..... A long time ago.

I am religious. But not to a extreme.



Alibaba Saluja said:


> Poor @January
> 
> This is what he gets for not being December



Screw him!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Wait.......don't tell me we traded @Soca  For @Santí  ........



Absolutely pigdisgusting!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Wait.......don't tell me we traded @Soca  For @Santí  ........

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 20, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Screw him!


And he is lurking......like the month. Yes @January  We see you coming like your month name.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 20, 2021)

Did you see @Santí  Reaction to me just mentioning him? Do we really need someone that flies off the handle like that around here?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2021)

@T.D.A United doing good.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

DeVision said:


> I was going to church from time to time. Don't like priests tho.
> And in Germany I don't like the mass, so....
> I don't read the bible. Did once tho..... A long time ago.
> 
> ...



Understood. Having your beliefs is enough.

@January come here and defend yourself!


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Did you see @Santí  Reaction to me just mentioning him? Do we really need someone that flies off the handle like that around here?




That was really cheap from him. Should we bully him too?


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 20, 2021)

DeVision said:


> @T.D.A United doing good.



Good result for us as this should hopefully mean Ole is finally sacked.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Did you see @Santí  Reaction to me just mentioning him? Do we really need someone that flies off the handle like that around here?



I didn't see anything

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Understood. Having your beliefs is enough.



I respect anyone's religion tho.

Except for @Gledonux and @Flame gayolism.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2021)

T.D.A said:


> Good result for us as this should hopefully mean Ole is finally sacked.



If he sees another day as the coach, the higher ups should off themselfs.


----------



## Soca (Nov 20, 2021)

Wow...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

DeVision said:


> I respect anyone's religion tho.
> 
> Except for @Gledonux and @Flame gayolism.



I miss that triangle love between Gled, Flame and Giraf  

It was too good

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I miss that triangle love between Gled, Flame and Giraf
> 
> It was too good



Who won in the end?
We the audience!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2021)

Where's @Shanks ?

Get off your treadmill and come in here - you aussie.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Nov 20, 2021)

@DeVision @Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja 

Why am i being tagged on Saturday

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Who won in the end?
> We the audience!



Glorious times.

Should make an encore. It was THAT good

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2021)

January said:


> @DeVision @Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja
> 
> Why am i being tagged on Saturday




To say we love you.... syke! Screw you January - screw you!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2021)

@Greg is here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 20, 2021)

Gotta take some time out to remind cats to NOT post new chapter contents outside the telegrams till it's cleared out. 

You will receive a swift ban for repeatedly doing so.


----------



## January (Nov 20, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Screw you January - screw you!


I know you're looking forward to New Year


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2021)

January said:


> I know you're looking forward to New Year



Why? So it can fuck me more than this one? Screw you!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Santí (Nov 20, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Wait.......don't tell me we traded @Soca  For @Santí  ........


Don't worry. I'll never read past pre-timeskip OP and therefor will always be underqualified to moderate this section

Reactions: Funny 3 | Neutral 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 20, 2021)

Soca said:


> Gotta take some time out to remind cats to NOT post new chapter contents outside the telegrams till it's cleared out.
> 
> You will receive a swift ban for repeatedly doing so.


Dammit @Redline  .....


----------



## January (Nov 20, 2021)

Santí said:


> Don't worry. I'll never read past pre-timeskip OP and therefor will always be underqualified to moderate this section


That makes you all the more better to mod this section


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

I need to hijack this convo and be the OP again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Dammit @Redline  .....


Is he banned again? I wondered who put in spoilers. XD


Alibaba Saluja said:


> I need to hijack this convo and be the OP again


Nope. It's mine next.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Is he banned again? I wondered who put in spoilers. XD



It was Mickey, Light and Redline. 

It completely flew over me.



DeVision said:


> Nope. It's mine next.



We'll see about it Lewdman

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 20, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It was Mickey, Light and Redline.


I did?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I did?



I mean not directly.

Just quoted.

You're guilty free


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 20, 2021)

@Kinjin can you vacation ban me for 3 months please

Reactions: Disagree 2 | Dislike 1


----------



## trance (Nov 20, 2021)

gled when he sees flame post

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 20, 2021)

DeVision said:


> That was really cheap from him. Should we bully him too?


Naw, leave him be.......for now.


Alibaba Saluja said:


> I mean not directly.
> 
> Just quoted.
> 
> You're guilty free


Oh right right.....the thing Redline did.


MrPopo said:


> @Kinjin can you vacation ban me for 3 months please

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Nov 20, 2021)

redline hopping on his dupe after getting banned

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2021)

MrPopo said:


> @Kinjin can you vacation ban me for 3 months please



Let me answer that for him. No.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 20, 2021)

trance said:


> redline hopping on his dupe after getting banned


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

Ok let's go

Round 2

Fight!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Ok let's go
> 
> Round 2
> 
> Fight!!!



Who is fighting?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Who is fighting?



Everyone

@DeVision vs @Redline 

@Mickey Mouse (Disney) vs @Alibaba Saluja (Alibaba Group)

@Santí vs @Soca 

@Gledonux vs @Flame 

@Irene vs @Mariko 

It's a blood bath

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

Oh and @January vs December

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Nov 20, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Everyone
> 
> @DeVision vs @Redline


devision is tough and experienced but redline's chaotic energy is powerful

goes either way



> @Mickey Mouse (Disney) vs @Alibaba Saluja (Alibaba Group)


alibaba low diffs



> @Santí vs @Soca


santi high diffs



> @Gledonux vs @Flame


ends in sex



> @Irene vs @Mariko


i don't know much about irene but mariko is wild and vicious

need more intel on irene before i properly judge

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 20, 2021)

trance said:


> alibaba low diffs



No way. 



trance said:


> santi high diffs



This one is interesting. 



trance said:


> ends in sex



Obviously.



trance said:


> i don't know much about irene but mariko is wild and vicious
> 
> need more intel on irene before i properly judge



Speaking of @Mariko . Where are you? How are you Mari?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 20, 2021)

@trance  You just gonna throw away your chance at Disney World aren't you?



DeVision said:


> No way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She seems to be making troll threads in telegrams.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Shanks (Nov 20, 2021)

I have come to stop this war.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## trance (Nov 20, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @trance You just gonna throw away your chance at Disney World aren't you?


yes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

trance said:


> alibaba low diffs



Very good 

But



DeVision said:


> No way.



Alibaba one shots

Amon Sword blitz GG


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

Maybe I can change my name to Gilgamesh


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 20, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I have come to stop this war.


Don't you have to wait after a speech from a pussy ass member before trying to stop anything.....like from a @Ekkologix 


trance said:


> yes


After I buy out @Alibaba Saluja  I am sentencing your ass to bad lands outside of Disney World......Florida. and no @Lurko  You can not offer refuge for this upstart not @Lance  Bitch.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 20, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Maybe I can change my name to Gilgamesh


Yes. You would score big with me and be granted mercy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Nov 20, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> this upstart not @Lance Bitch.


lance is the upstart trance

ps he'll never make it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 20, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Maybe I can change my name to Gilgamesh


Please no. That is a real user with some interesting history on this forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yes. You would score big with me and be granted mercy.





Shanks said:


> Please no. That is a real user with some interesting history on this forum.



We change his name to Gigamesh and I become Gilgamesh. Easy


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

So I can meme with Ea


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 20, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Lmao that explains why half of the time when I say 'OLC' @Ekkologix have no idea what I am referring to.
> 
> So Marc only resurrected this thread a few years ago and brainwash everyone to forget that acronym


what other OLC lmao
this is the only OLC i know

ive been there since the 4th or 5th one
a new comer compared to many


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 20, 2021)

anyone watching arcane

its super good 

act 3


----------



## Shanks (Nov 20, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> what other OLC lmao
> this is the only OLC i know
> 
> ive been there since the 4th or 5th one
> a new comer compared to many


This one


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 20, 2021)

Imagine if Disney bought Shueisha. You can be damn sure they'll make Wokaido.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 20, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Don't you have to wait after a speech from a pussy ass member before trying to stop anything.....like from a @Ekkologix
> 
> After I buy out @Alibaba Saluja  I am sentencing your ass to bad lands outside of Disney World......Florida. and no @Lurko  You can not offer refuge for this upstart not @Lance  Bitch.


OUCH.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 20, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I have come to stop this war.


You are War.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 20, 2021)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Imagine if Disney bought Shueisha. You can be damn sure they'll make Wokaido.



Stay  

'Nuff said

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 20, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Stay
> 
> 'Nuff said


Sure. Wokaido wearing a rainbow shirt and it says: "We're all humans." 

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 20, 2021)

@Rinoa I accept your offer!


----------



## Shanks (Nov 20, 2021)

My Sofa finally come, after 6 months. Bought it from China. Never again

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shanks (Nov 20, 2021)

Now they just called and say they can't find it in the container. Wtf?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 21, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Please no. That is a real user with some interesting history on this forum.


And he has been gone for how long now?


Shanks said:


> My Sofa finally come, after 6 months. Bought it from China. Never again





Shanks said:


> Now they just called and say they can't find it in the container. Wtf?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 21, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Rinoa I accept your offer!



What offer? I'm the one offering around here.. Rinoa trying to take my job away?



Shanks said:


> My Sofa finally come, after 6 months. Bought it from China. Never again



Order another one - that one won't last 6 months. XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 21, 2021)

@Alibaba Saluja go and tell your Chinese girl to give me my sofa!



DeVision said:


> What offer? I'm the one offering around here.. Rinoa trying to take my job away?


Getting a promotion as immigration officer  


DeVision said:


> Order another one - that one won't last 6 months. XD


I want to get my $700 deposit back first

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DeVision (Nov 21, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Alibaba Saluja go and tell your Chinese girl to give me my sofa!



lul



Shanks said:


> Getting a promotion as immigration officer



Oh. That is cool. I'll let it slide this time.



Shanks said:


> I want to get my $700 deposit back first



What are 700$ to you. Even more when you think it's aussie money. It's worth less.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 21, 2021)

DeVision said:


> What are 700$ to you.


I still buy Pad Thai for $1 a plate when I'm in bangkok.   


DeVision said:


> Even more when you think it's aussie money. It's worth less.


Lol... I can't think of a response to this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 21, 2021)

Oh, the Chinese. They scammed Shanks.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 21, 2021)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Oh, the Chinese. They scammed Shanks.


It's just 1 Chinese girl..probably the one @Alibaba Saluja liked.

Lived in Hong Kong for a couple years in the 90s. They were alright.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DeVision (Nov 21, 2021)




----------



## 青月光 (Nov 21, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Alibaba Saluja go and tell your Chinese girl to give me my sofa!
> 
> 
> Getting a promotion as immigration officer
> ...





Shanks said:


> It's just 1 Chinese girl..probably the one @Alibaba Saluja liked.
> 
> Lived in Hong Kong for a couple years in the 90s. They were alright.



We're actually sitting on your sofa right now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lurko (Nov 21, 2021)

Shanks..... You dirty ole clown.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 21, 2021)

Shanks said:


> It's just 1 Chinese girl..probably the one @Alibaba Saluja liked.
> 
> Lived in Hong Kong for a couple years in the 90s. They were alright.


----------



## Gledania (Nov 21, 2021)

Why was the bath house section locked ?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 21, 2021)

Gledonux said:


> Why was the bath house section locked ?



didn't they get rid of that ages ago?


----------



## Gledania (Nov 21, 2021)

T.D.A said:


> didn't they get rid of that ages ago?


Don't know , didn't see the BH in almost a year. Just heard recently it got deleted.


Here goes the legendary "take it to the bath house" comment to oblivion 

@Kinjin @Soca any explanation ?


----------



## Soca (Nov 21, 2021)

Gledonux said:


> Don't know , didn't see the BH in almost a year. Just heard recently it got deleted.
> 
> 
> Here goes the legendary "take it to the bath house" comment to oblivion
> ...


It was removed on a whim by that person.


----------



## Gledania (Nov 21, 2021)

Soca said:


> It was removed on a whim by that person.


I bet someone posted "that person" nudes in there accidently

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 21, 2021)

Yo OLC how are ya today?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 21, 2021)

Soca said:


> It was removed on a whim by that person.



Feels like absolute justice or religion to the extreme.

Only purity is allowed


----------



## DeVision (Nov 21, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 21, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Feels like absolute justice or religion to the extreme.
> 
> Only purity is allowed


it was random



DeVision said:


>


hello and goodbye

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 21, 2021)

Soca said:


> hello and goodbye



Why goodbye? Am I getting banned?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 21, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Why goodbye? Am I getting banned?


no I'm going to work

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 21, 2021)

Soca said:


> no I'm going to work



Have fun (if possible).

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 21, 2021)

tanko

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 21, 2021)

Soca said:


> tanko



Btw, love the avy.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 21, 2021)

I miss Soca posting here


----------



## January (Nov 21, 2021)

Gledonux said:


> I bet someone posted "that person" nudes in there accidently


just a consequence of pandemic.

Fear takes over people and they start to impose extreme rules..


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 21, 2021)

What the?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 21, 2021)

I had 50 notifications overnight, yet I have no idea what or where to post.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 21, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I had 50 notifications overnight, yet I have no idea what or where to post.



Probably because you're lacking somewhere to sit, relax and think where to post...

Like a sofa


----------



## Shanks (Nov 21, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Probably because you're lacking somewhere to sit, relax and think where to post...
> 
> Like a sofa


I have 2 lounges.

Give me back my sofa! I'm calling your girl up today and will potentially make a compliant to Fair Trading!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 21, 2021)

I'm already starting to sense it

The heaviness of being a mod

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 21, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I have 2 lounges.
> 
> Give me back my sofa! I'm calling your girl up today and will potentially make a compliant to Fair Trading!



Fair Trading is in cahoots with Alibaba Group 

We make fairly good "donations" to them


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 21, 2021)

I gotta say.....these past 2 chapters were boring overall.


----------



## January (Nov 21, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Why goodbye? Am I getting banned?


Yes, my brother


----------



## January (Nov 21, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I gotta say.....these past 2 chapters were boring overall.


Yeah, i'm only interested in the Raizo vs Fukurokuju stuff

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 21, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I gotta say.....these past 2 chapters were boring overall.



Most OP chaps are boring. Too much running and talking


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 21, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Most OP chaps are boring. Too much running and talking


Usually something interesting happen.....but this time? Both just....boring. To much cutting away.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 21, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Usually something interesting happen.....but this time? Both just....boring. To much cutting away.



OP is the only manga who can get away with it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 21, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> OP is the only manga who can get away with it


Not this time. ....

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 21, 2021)

Latest chapters are alright, though unless you're into Zoro defending or Zoro Meme, you will run out of content to talk about after a couple days. 

I found out I haven't visited the telegram yesterday, so there's that.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MO (Nov 21, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Latest chapters are alright, though unless you're into Zoro defending or Zoro Meme, you will run out of content to talk about after a couple days.
> 
> I found out I haven't visited the telegram yesterday, so there's that.


you're almost at a 100m rep.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 21, 2021)

MO said:


> you're almost at a 100m rep.


I'm a Disney Employee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Nov 21, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I'm a Disney Employee


how do you rep for?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 21, 2021)

MO said:


> how do you rep for?


0, I'm 16D  


I'll show everyone later


----------



## MO (Nov 21, 2021)

Shanks said:


> 0, I'm 16D
> 
> 
> I'll show everyone later


whats 16D?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shanks (Nov 21, 2021)

MO said:


> whats 16D?


In order to keep our sanity, the government only allows people to jerk off 16 times per day. Anymore than that may leads to serious heath problems, therefore people who have a strong right arm, needs to wait and learn be patience.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MO (Nov 21, 2021)

Shanks said:


> In order to keep our sanity, the government only allows people to jerk off 16 times per day. Anymore than that may leads to serious heath problems, therefore people who have a strong right arm, needs to wait and learn be patience.


----------



## Soca (Nov 21, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Btw, love the avy.


Ye it's one of my fave


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 21, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Not this time. ....



Next week will be better


----------



## Shanks (Nov 21, 2021)

....except for Mods. Mods can jerk off 50 or more times a day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 21, 2021)

Hmmm.... I need to make some quality posts

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 21, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Hmmm.... I need to make some quality posts


Yami

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 21, 2021)

Why is it slow again? Why isn't anyone recruiting? Go to the Lifestyle section and steal some members or something, lol. 

When Mickey and Dev goes on holiday, I might disappear for a min also


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2021)

Anyone wanna go to jail?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 22, 2021)

Finished Zero Time Dilemma last night.
Fuck that.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Flame (Nov 22, 2021)

DeVision said:


> I respect anyone's religion tho.
> 
> Except for @Gledonux and @Flame gayolism.





Alibaba Saluja said:


> Everyone
> 
> @DeVision vs @Redline
> 
> ...





trance said:


> devision is tough and experienced but redline's chaotic energy is powerful
> 
> goes either way
> 
> ...





DeVision said:


> No way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## trance (Nov 22, 2021)

dont quote me or my son ever again


----------



## DeVision (Nov 22, 2021)

Obviously. XD


----------



## trance (Nov 22, 2021)

play First Class Trouble

its third person vidya mafia


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 22, 2021)

Flame

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gledania (Nov 22, 2021)

I just remembered Ava was the first to make a thread mocking drake  



A Optimistic said:


> Waiting years and years to finally see Drake in action, only for him to embarrass himself.
> 
> Yikes.


 


A Optimistic said:


> Feels good to be a Hawkins fan, he hasn't disappointed once in Wano.


This didn't age well at least

Reactions: Funny 3 | Lewd 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 22, 2021)

Gledonux said:


> I just remembered Ava was the first to make a thread mocking drake
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@A Optimistic what do you have to say in your defence?

PS Drake sucks too. Just not as much as that emo tarot dude.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Shanks
> 
> Never tag me to this God forsaken place ever again

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 22, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


>





I have nothing to say regarding that subject or any related matter.

And you didn't quote me there

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I have nothing to say regarding that subject or any related matter.
> 
> And you didn't quote me there


Because I am respectful. I remember you were that way too.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 22, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Because I am respectful. I remember you were that way too.



I'm a gentleman after all 

Funny thing is I never understood anything they said in there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 22, 2021)

@Alibaba Saluja is like harmless puppy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 22, 2021)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @Alibaba Saluja is like harmless puppy.

Reactions: Funny 1 | GODA 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 22, 2021)

Hey @Mickey Mouse you a mod now?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Hey @Mickey Mouse you a mod now?


No bro.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 22, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No bro.



That's too low for you anyways. You should jump straight to admin.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 22, 2021)

Admin

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2021)

DeVision said:


> That's too low for you anyways. You should jump straight to admin.





Alibaba Saluja said:


> Admin


I have never gotten any love for a mod spot.....let alone Admin. Besides I guess that time has passed.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 22, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I have never gotten any love for a mod spot.....let alone Admin. Besides I guess that time has passed.



We can change that with the Time Stone

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


>


@Alibaba Saluja cannot helped but came back by himself

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2021)

Little early... But I just want to thank all of my nibba over the last 18 months. You made this happen and i'm doing all this for you 

@Lurko @Mickey Mouse @Ren. @DeVision @Flame @Rinoa @Alibaba Saluja @Ekkologix @Redline @Oreki @Mysticreader @Yamato @blake @Redline @Soldierofficial @dergeist @Lyren @Lmao @Canute87 @Light D Lamperouge

Reactions: Friendly 10


----------



## DeVision (Nov 22, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I have never gotten any love for a mod spot.....let alone Admin. Besides I guess that time has passed.



I like that!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 22, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Little early... But I just want to thank all of my nibba over the last 18 months. You made this happen and i'm doing all this for you
> 
> @Lurko @Mickey Mouse @Ren. @DeVision @Flame @Rinoa @Alibaba Saluja @Ekkologix @Redline @Oreki @Mysticreader @Yamato @blake @Redline @Soldierofficial @dergeist @Lyren @Lmao @Canute87


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 22, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Little early... But I just want to thank all of my nibba over the last 18 months. You made this happen and i'm doing all this for you


I have no idea what is this about tbh

Reactions: Funny 3 | Friendly 3


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2021)

No one needs to know! Just know it is a glorious day 

Wow.. didn't expect 20 people tag to work


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 22, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Alibaba Saluja cannot helped but came back by himself



Because my spider sense pinged me about a waifu lover.

Vtuber but still


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 22, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Little early... But I just want to thank all of my nibba over the last 18 months. You made this happen and i'm doing all this for you
> 
> @Lurko @Mickey Mouse @Ren. @DeVision @Flame @Rinoa @Alibaba Saluja @Ekkologix @Redline @Oreki @Mysticreader @Yamato @blake @Redline @Soldierofficial @dergeist @Lyren @Lmao @Canute87 @Light D Lamperouge



How much can you rep for with 100 mill?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 22, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> I have no idea what is this about tbh



Hey Rin. 
Did anything change about the medals? Meaning, could I get rid of the first place one or is it still not removable?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Nov 22, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Hey Rin.
> Did anything change about the medals? Meaning, could I get rid of the first place one or is it still not removable?


We don’t remove those ones no.i can look into that with time but gonna need to see over 800 people + other stuff

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 22, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> We don’t remove those ones no.i can look into that with time but gonna need to see over 800 people + other stuff



Okay. As said last time, don't worry.
Can I bribe you somehow?


----------



## MO (Nov 22, 2021)

@Shanks

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2021)

MO said:


> @Shanks


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2021)

MO said:


> @Shanks

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## January (Nov 22, 2021)

Shanks said:


> No one needs to know! Just know it is a glorious day
> 
> Wow.. didn't expect 20 people tag to work



We here for your bounty 100m man

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2021)

Daddy, it is finally here.

@Roƅ
@Jαmes
@Zaru
@Brian
@Chrollo Lucilfer

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Brian (Nov 22, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Daddy, it has finally here.
> 
> @Roƅ
> @Jαmes
> ...



been waiting a min for this post to load something

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Ren. (Nov 22, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Little early... But I just want to thank all of my nibba over the last 18 months. You made this happen and i'm doing all this for you
> 
> @Lurko @Mickey Mouse @Ren. @DeVision @Flame @Rinoa @Alibaba Saluja @Ekkologix @Redline @Oreki @Mysticreader @Yamato @blake @Redline @Soldierofficial @dergeist @Lyren @Lmao @Canute87 @Light D Lamperouge


You hoe

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2021)

Brian said:


> been waiting a min for this post to load something

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 22, 2021)

@James Raynor


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 22, 2021)

@Steve Stevens


----------



## Rob (Nov 22, 2021)

wat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 22, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Little early... But I just want to thank all of my nibba over the last 18 months. You made this happen and i'm doing all this for you
> 
> @Lurko @Mickey Mouse @Ren. @DeVision @Flame @Rinoa @Alibaba Saluja @Ekkologix @Redline @Oreki @Mysticreader @Yamato @blake @Redline @Soldierofficial @dergeist @Lyren @Lmao @Canute87 @Light D Lamperouge

Reactions: Friendly 3 | GODA 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2021)

Hoes.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Lurko (Nov 22, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 22, 2021)

Mother Lurker

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 23, 2021)

And so it begins


----------



## Shanks (Nov 23, 2021)

Watch my 900 rolls this time

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 23, 2021)

Sure. XD


----------



## Irene (Nov 23, 2021)

U can't neg people anymore  ???!!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Irene (Nov 23, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Watch my 900 rolls this time


Weak


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2021)

Irene said:


> U can't neg people anymore  ???!!!!



You can only spread love now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 23, 2021)

Inb4 rep aids.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Irene (Nov 23, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You can only spread love now


Next thing they will remove the tier specialist how lame

Reactions: Funny 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 23, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Inb4 rep aids.


What is that


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2021)

Irene said:


> Next thing they will remove the tier specialist how lame



Agreed.

Bring back negs or I go on strike!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Irene (Nov 23, 2021)

Y'all ever dream of these op characters? Be honest

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 23, 2021)

Irene said:


> Y'all ever dream of these op characters? Be honest




I don't think I ever have. :/


----------



## Flame (Nov 23, 2021)

trance said:


> dont quote me or my son ever again


Aren't you that ghadafi worshiper ?  

Hard to tell how you can ask about policy when you guys were fucking with the NTS dude. A gay dance for a gay club you got all hooked up there and now you try to hide like mike.

Keep prooving how hypocrite you and your boys are.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Flame (Nov 23, 2021)

and yes, it took me exactly 13 minutes to search this golden copypasta up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 23, 2021)

Flame said:


> Aren't you that ghadafi worshiper ?
> 
> Hard to tell how you can ask about policy when you guys were fucking with the NTS dude. A gay dance for a gay club you got all hooked up there and now you try to hide like mike.
> 
> Keep prooving how hypocrite you and your boys are.


I didn't know you are Pilaf, I realized that he was your dupe when he made me a lewd proposition.
I've told you many times already, I'm sorry but I'm not like you, I don't like having sex with men, Maru.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Flame (Nov 23, 2021)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I didn't know you are Pilaf, I realized that he was your dupe when he made me a lewd proposition.
> I've told you many times already, I'm sorry but I'm not like you, I don't like having sex with men, Maru.


First of all... if you're going to talk shit, make sure you @ me.

Second, and most importantly. I already claimed you as my grandson several months back in front of everyone in the OL and you had nothing to say about it since you know in your heart that it's true. You had the post deleted by a mod because you were embarrassed by it.

I'm disappointed, I expected a little more originality out of you, junior.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MO (Nov 23, 2021)

@Soca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2021)

Hmmm  

Kinda true I guess  

Low key baiting @Mickey Mouse to quote this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 23, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Hmmm
> 
> Kinda true I guess
> 
> Low key baiting @Mickey Mouse to quote this


No......that is about right.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No......that is about right.....


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2021)

Disney should get new princesses tbh


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 23, 2021)

Flame said:


> First of all... if you're going to talk shit, make sure you @ me.
> 
> Second, and most importantly. I already claimed you as my grandson several months back in front of everyone in the OL and you had nothing to say about it since you know in your heart that it's true. You had the post deleted by a mod because you were embarrassed by it.
> 
> I'm disappointed, I expected a little more originality out of you, junior.


Don't you ever dare to give me a "tier specialist" again lewd man. I've been debating and shutting the mouths of low tier ningens like you since middle school. I know you know I'm such a chad people drop their jaws in the street when I pass , while they drop their hopes in humanity when they see the mistake that is your face. An ant like you can only get trampled by the elephant , don't stand in my way.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 23, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 23, 2021)

We can make her work.....easily.


Alibaba Saluja said:


> Disney should get new princesses tbh


We have been......and not been. Princesses are a bit old fashioned. Our new girls are.....more then just that.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> We can make her work.....easily.



People go completely head over heels for this one. Seems a good investment



Mickey Mouse said:


> Our new girls are.....more then just that.



You know, I think I once talked to a pimp who said exactly the same thing, word by word

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 23, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> People go completely head over heels for this one. Seems a good investment


And pray tell who is she? 


Alibaba Saluja said:


> You know, I think I once talked to a pimp who said exactly the same thing, word by word


Multiple questions.

Why were you talking to a pimp?
Where did you talk to said pimp?
What were you talking to the pimp about?
And what could you possibly be implying by saying that?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 23, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> And pray tell who is she?
> 
> Multiple questions.
> 
> ...


it's obvious where he was talking to the pimp and what he was doing

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 23, 2021)

Have most of us talk to a pimp... at least once? Don't lie!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 23, 2021)

And by pimp, i don't mean the fake one like @Light D Lamperouge

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 23, 2021)

Shanks said:


> it's obvious where he was talking to the pimp and what he was doing


Because @Alibaba Saluja  is talking to a person in the same field as him?


Shanks said:


> Have most of us talk to a pimp... at least once? Don't lie!


Not about pleasure.....just business.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 23, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Because @Alibaba Saluja  is talking to a person in the same field as him?


So Ali used to be a hoe, but now he's a pimp?  



Mickey Mouse said:


> Not about pleasure.....just business.


business... yes... THAT'S RIGHT! It's about bu-si-ness!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 23, 2021)

Shanks said:


> So Ali used to be a hoe, but now he's a pimp?


@Alibaba Saluja  stay a hoe. He traveling the world to learn from different pimps on how to be a better hoe for MBXX.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 23, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Bring back negs or I go on strike!


Write a TL;DR in that staff thread where by you guys were discussing about getting rid of negs to support bringing it back

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> And pray tell who is she?



Glad you asked 

She's from the same series as



and



Putting one more



  She's called Natsumi. Interested? 




Mickey Mouse said:


> Multiple questions.



Shoot.



Mickey Mouse said:


> Why were you talking to a pimp?



Casual talk on the phone.



Mickey Mouse said:


> Where did you talk to said pimp?



I was relaxing in my hotel. Not sure about the pimp.




Mickey Mouse said:


> What were you talking to the pimp about?



About girls in general. like friends do...



Mickey Mouse said:


> And what could you possibly be implying by saying that?



You have some side business with the girls? not only in Disneyland?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2021)

Shanks said:


> business... yes... THAT'S RIGHT! It's about bu-si-ness!



You had a golden chance to change the b for p and yet you missed it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 23, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Write a TL;DR in that staff thread where by you guys were discussing about getting rid of negs to support bringing it back



Nah perfect excuse to not work


----------



## January (Nov 23, 2021)

@Light D Lamperouge , they say you're a fake pimp

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 23, 2021)

January said:


> @Light D Lamperouge , they say you're a fake pimp

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 23, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You had a golden chance to change the b for p and yet you missed it


Ayyy... a true


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 23, 2021)



Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## T.D.A (Nov 23, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 23, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Glad you asked
> 
> She's from the same series as
> 
> ...


We are Disney.....I. of course we are.....but I don't want to image search. Give me a name for the series!




Alibaba Saluja said:


> You have some side business with the girls? not only in Disneyland?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 24, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> We are Disney.....I. of course we are.....but I don't want to image search. Give me a name for the series!



Date a Live

Almost feeling like a missionary for this series.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 24, 2021)

Why isnt anyone donating to MbXx? Is he not doing a good job? I don't get it  

And who is that anonymous member who donate the anonymous amount? Does his name start with J?

That reminds me of the strip club that I brought @Ren.  to the other day. Bitch went on stage with about $150 on her to encourage more tips.


----------



## trance (Nov 24, 2021)

Flame said:


> and yes, it took me exactly 13 minutes to search this golden copypasta up


sorry i don't speak bitch ass mofo


----------



## trance (Nov 24, 2021)

we are thinking on the basest of planes
what we need, are more [REDACTED]


----------



## Ren. (Nov 24, 2021)

Shanks said:


> That reminds me of the strip club that I brought @Ren.  to the other day. Bitch went on stage with about $150 on her to encourage more tips.


----------



## trance (Nov 24, 2021)

kurumi is such a bae omg

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## trance (Nov 24, 2021)

Ren. said:


>


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 24, 2021)

trance said:


> kurumi is such a bae omg



Based post


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 24, 2021)

Super wholesome competition. Check it out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Nov 24, 2021)

​


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 24, 2021)

trance said:


> kurumi is such a bae omg



Kurumi is just amazing. She's the Alpha and the Omega of waifus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 24, 2021)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Super wholesome competition. Check it out.



I approve of this. 

Go and vote for best animal pic


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 24, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Why isnt anyone donating to MbXx? Is he not doing a good job? I don't get it
> 
> And who is that anonymous member who donate the anonymous amount? Does his name start with J?
> 
> That reminds me of the strip club that I brought @Ren.  to the other day. Bitch went on stage with about $150 on her to encourage more tips.


I am not donating to someone who ignores me.


----------



## Soca (Nov 24, 2021)

MO said:


> @Soca


Saved

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 24, 2021)

Wow. I'm on vacation, but have such shitty days it's unbelievable..

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## DeVision (Nov 24, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Wow. I'm on vacation, but have such shitty days it's unbelievable..



And with that, I don't mean the weather.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 24, 2021)

I saw the thread with the entries for the animal contest and saw "not open for further replies", so locked. And then I wondered why I could still post..

Yeah not so clever moment

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 24, 2021)

Soca said:


> Saved



Soooocaaaaaa

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 24, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Wow. I'm on vacation, but have such shitty days it's unbelievable..





DeVision said:


> And with that, I don't mean the weather.


I don't like to hear that. Sounds like a preview for me. Hopefully it gets better for you.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 24, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I don't like to hear that. Sounds like a preview for me. Hopefully it gets better for you.




Kinda is today..

I might have to quit my job because of rona, but I have another offer right away.
Probably even better paid. And I can choose to refuse the vax. But I don't feel like changing positions..

Reactions: Friendly 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 24, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Kinda is today..
> 
> I might have to quit my job because of rona, but I have another offer right away.
> Probably even better paid. And I can choose to refuse the vax. But I don't feel like changing positions..


But then you have to keep dealing with rona. And you say it pays better AND not deal with Vax. Feel comfortable now, feel even better later.


----------



## Rob (Nov 24, 2021)

@DeVision

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 24, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Kinda is today..
> 
> I might have to quit my job because of rona, but I have another offer right away.
> Probably even better paid. And I can choose to refuse the vax. But I don't feel like changing positions..



Life is everchanging

 

Even so it's important to listen to how you feel.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 24, 2021)

I’m bored. Can I piss off NF? I need some drama here.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 24, 2021)

We need smth to happen


----------



## Shanks (Nov 24, 2021)

ArabianLuffy said:


> I’m bored. Can I piss off NF? I need some drama here.


Depends who you pick a fight with.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 24, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> We need smth to happen


Maybe start a match making contest in the lifestyle section. Get to work, mod!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 24, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Maybe start a match making contest in the lifestyle section. Get to work, mod!



 


That's...





actually maybe it would be fun

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 24, 2021)

37 posts only since yesterday?


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 24, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Depends who you pick a fight with.


I would never think to pick a fight against Mr. BREATHTAKING.

===
The rest of NF? Come at me, bro!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 24, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> 37 posts only since yesterday?


There is something in the air.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 24, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> There is something in the air.



Oxygen?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 24, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> 37 posts only since yesterday?


There are 10+ people lurking regularly. Maybe they're just shy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 24, 2021)

Shanks said:


> There are 10+ people lurking regularly. Maybe they're just shy.



We need to attract them to post using food and tickets to Disneyland


----------



## Shanks (Nov 24, 2021)

@Mysticreader please post food porn.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 24, 2021)

@Yamato please throw money in the air.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 24, 2021)

@Redline spa.... nvm

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 24, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Oxygen?


Mixed with weed.


Alibaba Saluja said:


> We need to attract them to post using food and *tickets to Disneyland*


Paid for by you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 24, 2021)

THE GOAT.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 24, 2021)

@Mickey Mouse when's your vacation? 

I got annual leave booked for 3 weeks around Christ/ New Year. Still don't know what to do or where to go.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 24, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Mickey Mouse when's your vacation?
> 
> I got annual leave booked for 3 weeks around Christ/ New Year. Still don't know what to do or where to go.


Starts this Sunday for me. You should go to Disney World. If you don't want to feel like a weirdo going there alone, you can rent a family from Disney to be there with.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 24, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Mixed with weed.



Maybe that's why no one's posting. They're Snoop Dogg's levels of high




Mickey Mouse said:


> Paid for by you.


/


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 24, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Maybe that's why no one's posting. They're Snoop Dogg's levels of high
> 
> 
> 
> /



 

I thought I hadn't hit the button to post

That / is so wrong  

Anyway I have free entrance to Disneyland

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 24, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Mickey Mouse when's your vacation?
> 
> I got annual leave booked for 3 weeks around Christ/ New Year. Still don't know what to do or where to go.



Summer in New year must be pretty cool.

Go to Japan


----------



## Shanks (Nov 24, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Summer in New year must be pretty cool.
> 
> Go to Japan


I am think of Japan is our next international travel... Though that might need to wait to mid next year at the earliest.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 24, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Starts this Sunday for me.



Hope you really enjoyed it. 



Mickey Mouse said:


> You should go to Disney World. If you don't want to feel like a weirdo going there alone, you can rent a family from Disney to be there with.


US is a little far, but I'll % go to Disneyland Japan next year.

All I can do now is do road trips within my state. Lots of good beach towns during summer here, so it should be alright.

No internet, no time to log on to NF


----------



## Shanks (Nov 24, 2021)

Having Thai for lunch. Any recommendations?

MENU 
- Tom Yum noodle soup 
- Full Body 
- Happy ending 
- Trans 
- Pad Thai 

Tough choice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 24, 2021)

It's as actually pretty good. Decent portion and good price comparing to other Thai restaurant I been too recently. Forgot to take a picture.


----------



## January (Nov 24, 2021)

Shanks said:


> It's as actually pretty good. Decent portion and good price comparing to other Thai restaurant I been too recently. Forgot to take a picture.


did you go to restaurant or massage center?

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 24, 2021)

January said:


> did you go to restaurant or massage center?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 24, 2021)

Btw I'm at @Alibaba Saluja Chinese girlfriends furniture shop right now. Luckily they have a different sofa that is somewhat okay. Might get the delivery on Monday.

Good, I dont have to fly to Greece to beat Ali's ass up.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 24, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Btw I'm at @Alibaba Saluja Chinese girlfriends furniture shop right now. Luckily they have a different sofa that is somewhat okay. Might get the delivery on Monday.
> 
> Good, I dont have to fly to Greece to beat Ali's ass up.


You should do it anyway so @Alibaba Saluja  will not continue to do service like this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 24, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Mysticreader please post food porn.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 24, 2021)

pls foodporn


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 24, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Having Thai for lunch. Any recommendations?
> 
> MENU
> - Tom Yum noodle soup
> ...


noodle in tom yum is good. Add spring rolls


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 24, 2021)

Just had chappati and keema for breakfast


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 24, 2021)

Happy Bday @MO

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 24, 2021)

Mysticreader said:


> noodle in tom yum is good. Add spring rolls


Yeah, was pretty good.

We made a wrong turn and we arrived at a Korean suburb and decided to stop for lunch. Didn't expect to have Thai instead.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 24, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You should do it anyway so @Alibaba Saluja  will not continue to do service like this.


Can't blame him for trying something new, after been in Europe for so long  


Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @MO


Oh shit. @Mickey Mouse is about to send an army after you. Quick, hide!


----------



## Shanks (Nov 24, 2021)

Happy birthday @MO have a good one!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 24, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Oh shit. @Mickey Mouse is about to send an army after you. Quick, hide!


@Mysticreader  is bro. He gets a pass. As do you.



Have not really been on top of it lately anyway.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 25, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I am think of Japan is our next international travel... Though that might need to wait to mid next year at the earliest.



That's not very far away. Japan must be pretty awesome


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 25, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Btw I'm at @Alibaba Saluja Chinese girlfriends furniture shop right now. Luckily they have a different sofa that is somewhat okay. Might get the delivery on Monday.
> 
> Good, I dont have to fly to Greece to beat Ali's ass up.





Mickey Mouse said:


> You should do it anyway so @Alibaba Saluja  will not continue to do service like this.








*Spoiler*: __ 








*Spoiler*: __


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 25, 2021)

The chinese girl is old news.

Saw a really nice Eastern European girl yesterday. Also cute and very happy


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2021)

I put my phone down for 3 mins and then got 15 notifications.   

Turns out to be mostly @Ren. And @Alibaba Saluja  

























































J/K


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 25, 2021)

At the hotel there was this music playing right in the morning.

Immediately reminded of Supernatural

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The chinese girl is old news.
> 
> Saw a really nice Eastern European girl yesterday. Also cute and very happy


Ayyy, that's how it's done during a vacation

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 25, 2021)

Infinite vacations works


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 25, 2021)

A greek child talking to me. So funny.

Yet didn't understand anything


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> A greek child talking to me. So funny.
> 
> Yet didn't understand anything


Curious, why are you staying in the same city for so long? Not like you have any job commitment or anything and you're still spending money on Hotel and food? I would city hop as much as possible and enjoy the world.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 25, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Curious, why are you staying in the same city for so long? Not like you have any job commitment or anything and you're still spending money on Hotel and food? I would city hop as much as possible and enjoy the world.



I'm waiting for some documents. That's why I need to stay in this place for now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Nov 25, 2021)

@MO 
happy late bday kid

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy birthday @MO

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy birthday @MO 

Whishing you a lot of trips to dream places in your life

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MO (Nov 25, 2021)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @MO


Thank you  


Shanks said:


> Happy birthday @MO have a good one!


Thank you shanks!  


trance said:


> @MO
> happy late bday kid


not late but thank you!  


DeVision said:


> Happy birthday @MO


Thank you dev!  



Alibaba Saluja said:


> Happy birthday @MO
> 
> Whishing you a lot of trips to dream places in your life


Thank you Alibaba! I hope I can travel soon.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 25, 2021)

Happy Birthday @MO

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MO (Nov 25, 2021)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Happy Birthday @MO


Thank you!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2021)

Feels like the end is near?


----------



## January (Nov 25, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Feels like the end is near?


Time to be reborn like the pheonix

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2021)

January said:


> Time to be reborn like the pheonix


Maybe next year

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2021)

If even a Zoro can't make @Lurko active, then nothing else we can do.


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 25, 2021)

Shanks said:


> If even a Zoro can't make @Lurko active, then nothing else we can do.


Can always spam


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 25, 2021)

Good day everyone too! N looking forward to the start of a good weekend hopefully

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 25, 2021)

Starting to lag again on nf, anyone experiencing it


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2021)

Mysticreader said:


> Starting to lag again on nf, anyone experiencing it


Someone once told me there is a way an admin can make certain user lags exponentially to give them a bad experience.  

Not saying that is the case. Just some interesting info.


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 26, 2021)



Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 26, 2021)

Is Kaido gonna fall this year 2021? Or maybe year 2022 will mark Kaido's fall?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 26, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


>


You are dead to me

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 26, 2021)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Is Kaido gonna fall this year 2021? Or maybe year 2022 will mark Kaido's fall?


At least 10 more chapters.

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## January (Nov 26, 2021)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Is Kaido gonna fall this year 2021? Or maybe year 2022 will mark Kaido's fall?


Rocks flashback

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 26, 2021)

January said:


> Time to be reborn like the pheonix



S
C
R
E
W

Y
O
U
!


----------



## January (Nov 26, 2021)

DeVision said:


> S
> C
> R
> E
> ...


Kim promises WW3 next year

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 26, 2021)

January said:


> Kim promises WW3 next year




XD


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 26, 2021)

Colloportus


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 26, 2021)

Don't mind me

1 - U

2 - F

3 - D


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 26, 2021)

Justo to confirm


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 26, 2021)

Now for the finals

1 - U

2 - D


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 26, 2021)

@DeVision 

You're the lucky guy.

I'll bestow upon you a wish that will be fulfilled.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 26, 2021)

Btw you're probably the only person in this entire forum that never changed his name

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 26, 2021)

Let's play a game

How fast can you write?


You can change the language to your own if you want.


----------



## January (Nov 26, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Btw you're probably the only person in this entire forum that never changed his name


Every night he tries to change his name, but he can't 


Happens when you're called Day-Vision

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 26, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @DeVision
> 
> You're the lucky guy.
> 
> I'll bestow upon you a wish that will be fulfilled.




What wish? XD



Alibaba Saluja said:


> Btw you're probably the only person in this entire forum that never changed his name



Is this for me? XD

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 26, 2021)

DeVision said:


> What wish? XD







DeVision said:


> Is this for me? XD



It is yes

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 26, 2021)

Let me think?



Alibaba Saluja said:


> It is yes



Oh.. I don't think so? XD

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 26, 2021)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Is Kaido gonna fall this year 2021? Or maybe year 2022 will mark Kaido's fall?


best i can do is 2024


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 26, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Let me think?



I'm a genie in a bottle today  



DeVision said:


> Oh.. I don't think so? XD



I have mechanical proof bro 

You're outed as never having changed your name

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Nov 26, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> best i can do is 2024


don't you think that's too early?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 26, 2021)

happy thanksgiving every1

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 26, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm a genie in a bottle today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyone who's 10+ years here that is like me?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 26, 2021)

Everyone give me money! It's thanksgiving afterall


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 26, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Anyone who's 10+ years here that is like me?



No one. 

Everyone changed their name

Even @Shanks 

And he was named sparklingwater.

Although it was a good call changing that name.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 26, 2021)

I wonder how @Alibaba Saluja knows about my pass


----------



## Shanks (Nov 26, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Anyone who's 10+ years here that is like me?


Canute, Brian, and maybe a few others in OL and a handful from the Alley.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 26, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I wonder how @Alibaba Saluja knows about my pass


----------



## Shanks (Nov 26, 2021)

This forum really needs a reform for all social threads and sections though. tier debates really gives me cancer and I prefer to be more chill.

Maybe close all convo thread that has under 300 posts over the last 30 days. Close Alley.

After 2 weeks, open a new section with a tone of new games, events, prizes and what not.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 26, 2021)

Or open a love and relationship section. I can make that my new hang out.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 26, 2021)

Why am I making suggestions here? God knows... Maybe because there are 8 different mods that lurk this thread. I'm serious. Make it happen.....or make something better happen.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 26, 2021)




----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 26, 2021)

Morning to all 



Shanks said:


> Someone once told me there is a way an admin can make certain user lags exponentially to give them a bad experience.
> 
> Not saying that is the case. Just some interesting info.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 26, 2021)

Shanks said:


> This forum really needs a reform for all social threads and sections though. tier debates really gives me cancer and I prefer to be more chill.
> 
> Maybe close all convo thread that has under 300 posts over the last 30 days. Close Alley.
> 
> After 2 weeks,* open a new section with a tone of new games, events, prizes and what not*.


We have a contest central though it's not much used currently 

But more casual games would be nice, either there or elsewhere in e forum


----------



## Shanks (Nov 26, 2021)

Mysticreader said:


> We have a contest central though it's not much used currently


Unique, creative and fun contest in an active section is better than having a contest central section tbh.


Mysticreader said:


> But more casual games would be nice, either there or elsewhere in e forum


Yeah

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Luffy (Nov 26, 2021)

do you have to win a contest to get the175x250(350?) avatar size?


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 26, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Unique, creative and fun contest in an active section is *better than having a contest central section tbh*.
> 
> Yeah


I find it to b a great lurking place, kind sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 26, 2021)

V said:


> *do you have to win a contest* to get the175x250(350?) avatar size?


No but u do need points to exchange for them. Easiest way is win from contests but the pts r obtainable from other ways iirc. 

Just make a post here to request for them once u have the points needed:

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Luffy (Nov 26, 2021)

Mysticreader said:


> No but u do need points to exchange for them. Easiest way is win from contests but the pts r obtainable from other ways iirc.
> 
> Just make a post here to request for them once u have the points needed:


thank you friend

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## trance (Nov 26, 2021)

considering how jeff nerfed the html title with such extreme prejudice, im lowkey surprised he didn't delete the 175x350 ava size


----------



## Velocity (Nov 27, 2021)

Explain why you believe in BBQ's


Is it the social aspect, the flamegrilled food or the weather that you believe most adds to the experience?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 27, 2021)

good morning

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 27, 2021)

Yo


----------



## Velocity (Nov 27, 2021)

If I still had my super mod tag, you... probably would've still merged it anyway, you meanie.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 27, 2021)

Soca said:


> good morning



Socaaaa 



*Spoiler*: __ 





Hi


----------



## Soca (Nov 27, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Socaaaa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How's it hanging

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 27, 2021)

Velocity said:


> If I still had my super mod tag, you... probably would've still merged it anyway, you meanie.


 

It would've lasted if I wasn't here.
Someone said I was too fast doing this shit but I can't help it. Tis a reflex man


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 27, 2021)

Soca said:


> How's it hanging



Good

Like this


*Spoiler*: __ 









And you?


----------



## Velocity (Nov 27, 2021)

Soca said:


> It would've lasted if I wasn't here.
> Someone said I was too fast doing this shit but I can't help it. Tis a reflex man


I am avatar quoting you so hard right now.


----------



## Soca (Nov 27, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Good
> 
> Like this
> 
> ...


Cool.

and Hungry. I am hungry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 27, 2021)

Soca said:


> Cool.
> 
> and Hungry. I am hungry



Cheese


With honey


Or pancakes


----------



## Soca (Nov 27, 2021)

Velocity said:


> I am avatar quoting you so hard right now.


Oh stop. You'll be fine





Alibaba Saluja said:


> Cheese
> 
> 
> With honey
> ...


You eat cheese with honey?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 27, 2021)

Soca said:


> Oh stop. You'll be fine
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cheese with honey is good.

Still cheese with marmelade is better  

Have you ever tried it?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 27, 2021)

Pizza with mozarella and feta cheese


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 27, 2021)

Ekkologix said:


> best i can do is 2024


Oh!? Why is that? Because 2024 is the year of dragon?


----------



## January (Nov 27, 2021)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Why is that?


2022 WW3

2023 WW4

2024 return of Dinosaur

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 27, 2021)

What happened to Girafarig?


----------



## MO (Nov 27, 2021)

Spending my Saturday applying for dozens of jobs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 27, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> What happened to Girafarig?


Man you are slow....

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 27, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Man you are slow....



Old age bruh


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 27, 2021)

I was looking into older members of the Naruto era and stumbled upon a gira post.

Deleted member number 25533456434564 or smth.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 27, 2021)

MO said:


> Spending my Saturday applying for dozens of jobs.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 27, 2021)

MO said:


> Spending my Saturday applying for dozens of jobs.


I like coming back to s9me depressing shit like this......good luck.


Alibaba Saluja said:


> Old age bruh


Don't act your age.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trance (Nov 27, 2021)

MO said:


> Spending my Saturday applying for dozens of jobs.


what kinda job you looking for?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 27, 2021)

Also @Alibaba Saluja  talk to @MrPopo  If you want to send her a message.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## trance (Nov 27, 2021)

wait i thought a new convo started after 2000 posts?


----------



## MO (Nov 27, 2021)

trance said:


> what kinda job you looking for?


just a part-time job while I'm in school.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 27, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Also @Alibaba Saluja  talk to @MrPopo  If you want to send her a message.



Is it just me or your posts lately can be taken the wrong way


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 27, 2021)

trance said:


> wait i thought a new convo started after 2000 posts?


I lied.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 27, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Is it just me or your posts lately can be taken the wrong way


It is you Alibaba Scumuja.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 27, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> It is you Alibaba Scumuja.



You're becoming very very lewd with your posts mickey


----------



## trance (Nov 27, 2021)

MO said:


> just a part-time job while I'm in school.


lit

whatcha goin to school for?


----------



## trance (Nov 27, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I lied.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MO (Nov 27, 2021)

trance said:


> lit
> 
> whatcha goin to school for?


computer science


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 27, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You're becoming very very lewd with your posts mickey


I am the Lewdmiral of uncertain Lewd.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Nov 27, 2021)

MO said:


> computer science


lit x2

good vibes be with you the whole way, kid

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## trance (Nov 27, 2021)

mickey out here flatout lying to us smh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Nov 27, 2021)

*[vote lynch Mickey Mouse]*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## trance (Nov 27, 2021)

oh wait i need more marvel movies to come out

nvm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Nov 27, 2021)

trance said:


> lit x2
> 
> good vibes be with you the whole way, kid


thanks, bro

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 27, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am the Lewdmiral of uncertain Lewd.



Serious question though.

What happened to Gira?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 27, 2021)

trance said:


> *[vote lynch Mickey Mouse]*



I can get behind a mickey lynch

*[vote lynch Mickey Mouse]*

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## January (Nov 27, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Serious question though.
> 
> What happened to Gira?


left the forum due to personal reasons, i guess.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 27, 2021)

January said:


> left the forum due to personal reasons, i guess.



I thought the "deleted member 1323424" were only for people who behaved nasty, very very nasty

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 27, 2021)

trance said:


> *[vote lynch Mickey Mouse]*


I am lynch immune


Alibaba Saluja said:


> Serious question though.
> 
> What happened to Gira?


Guess not good for her or something.


Alibaba Saluja said:


> I thought the "deleted member 1323424" were only for people who behaved nasty, very very nasty


That and the people that are serious about leaving.......forever.


----------



## Perrin (Nov 27, 2021)

Changed my ava. Thought perrin should be facing the right towards the posts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 27, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That and the people that are serious about leaving.......forever.


That's silly. Mfw when I came back to NF last year and a few close friends deleted their accounts already

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Perrin (Nov 27, 2021)

Shanks said:


> That's silly. Mfw when I came back to NF last year and a few close friends deleted their accounts already


Mfw?


----------



## Perrin (Nov 27, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am lynch immune
> 
> Guess not good for her or something.
> 
> That and the people that are serious about leaving.......forever.


U having an existential crisis ther bud?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 27, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am lynch immune
> 
> Guess not good for her or something.
> 
> That and the people that are serious about leaving.......forever.



So it is a mystery.

People may leave, but as long as the memories of them don't fade away, they'll live forever in our hearts

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Perrin (Nov 27, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> So it is a mystery.
> 
> People may leave, but as long as the memories of them don't fade away, they'll live forever in our hearts


Erkan12


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 27, 2021)

Perrin said:


> Erkan12



Oh I remember him from the DB section.

His love for Goku was undeniable

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 27, 2021)

Perrin said:


> Mfw?


Mickey fines Wally

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 27, 2021)

@DeVision  wellness check

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Nov 27, 2021)

@DeVision sanity check?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 27, 2021)

@DeVision  dementia check

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lurko (Nov 27, 2021)

@Shanks Don't get me wrong. I love these hoes.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 27, 2021)

Lurko said:


> @Shanks Don't get me wrong. I love these hoes.


Who doesn't love these hoes

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2021)

Hey @Mickey Mouse while you're gone, I will take care of Disney for you. Can you just sign me your rights to all your shares real quick?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 28, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Hey @Mickey Mouse while you're gone, I will take care of Disney for you. Can you just sign me your rights to all your shares real quick?







Some jokes are not funny.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @DeVision  wellness check



So-so.
How's your vac?



January said:


> @DeVision sanity check?



Still insane.



Shanks said:


> @DeVision  dementia check



Still better than you, you fuck.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 28, 2021)

DeVision said:


> So-so.
> How's your vac?


Chilling right now. You?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 28, 2021)

@DeVision COVID check

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 28, 2021)

I Really don't know how you guys can chill at home tbh. I would go insane.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Perrin (Nov 28, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I Really don't know how you guys can chill at home tbh. I would go insane.


Deffo, get away to get relaxed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 28, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Chilling right now. You?



Good. Enjoying my last 2 days of vacation. XD
I have to write an email with an home-office request. I'll have to fight with them I think.. I don't want to.. XD
Or maybe I'll call in sick. 



Alibaba Saluja said:


> @DeVision COVID check



They'll never vaxx me. They can suck on my big fat (small) stinky dick!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 28, 2021)

Perrin said:


> Deffo, get away to get relaxed



Exactly. In nature or a random walk. 

Feels like I'm wasting my day if I stay at home.



DeVision said:


> Good. Enjoying my last 2 days of vacation. XD
> I have to write an email with an home-office request. I'll have to fight with them I think.. I don't want to.. XD
> Or maybe I'll call in sick.
> 
> ...



The Non-vaxx people will be the only ones alive in a Post-Apocaliptic Post-COVID world


----------



## January (Nov 28, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I Really don't know how you guys can chill at home tbh. I would go insane.


this explains my recent posts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 28, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I Really don't know how you guys can chill at home tbh. I would go insane.





Perrin said:


> Deffo, get away to get relaxed


First day is always to decompress. I will go out tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Nov 28, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 28, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> First day is always to decompress. I will go out tomorrow.



Finally vacations?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 28, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Finally vacations?


Yeah, started today.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 28, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yeah, started today.



Nice.  Congratz. 

Planning anything special?

Vacations is like best thing ever


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 28, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Nice.  Congratz.
> 
> Planning anything special?
> 
> Vacations is like best thing ever


Absolutely nothing is planned. Going with the flow.

Reactions: Like 1 | GODA 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 28, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Absolutely nothing is planned. Going with the flow.



That's the best thing.

Flow towards Europe or Asia


----------



## January (Nov 28, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Absolutely nothing is planned. Going with the flow.


i hope you meet Kubo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2021)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2021)

Any interesting threads or section you guys visit here btw?


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 28, 2021)

I'm having the time of my life in the other site.

Just too good


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm having the time of my life in the other site.
> 
> Just too good


Other site?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2021)

@Mickey Mouse friendly reminder to kidnap @Yamato 's dogs.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 28, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Mickey Mouse friendly reminder to kidnap @Yamato 's dogs.


Hey @Yamato  Can I come for a visit?

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## January (Nov 28, 2021)

@mods

Out of curiosity, why was the above image restricted?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2021)

January said:


> @mods
> 
> Out of curiosity, why was the above image restricted?


Looks like Zoro wanking and

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 28, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Looks like Zoro wanking and


Definitely don't do that here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Nov 28, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Looks like Zoro wanking and


It's probably the domain name, but there wasnt anything out of ordinary


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2021)

Actually, I'm on my phone. But is that Shanks or Zoro? @January


----------



## January (Nov 28, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Actually, I'm on my phone. But is that Shanks or Zoro? @January


Hard to tell, he has only 1 hand


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2021)

January said:


> Hard to tell, he has only 1 hand


@mods why was Shanks wanking restricted here!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2021)

And I can't click on the emoji or image button on my phone. Wtf


----------



## January (Nov 28, 2021)

Shanks said:


> And I can't click on the emoji or image button on my phone. Wtf


You've accidentally pressed the Toggle (Closed Brackets) in the toolbar, this locks the settings

Just press on the three dots next to preview and then on the [ ]

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2021)

January said:


> You've accidentally pressed the Toggle (Closed Brackets) in the toolbar, this locks the settings
> 
> Just press on the three dots next to preview and then on the [ ]


Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Exactly. In nature or a random walk.
> 
> Feels like I'm wasting my day if I stay at home.


Can play video games or do some light cooking or baking 

But walks are good too. Nice quiet stroll and a chance to snap some photos as well

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 28, 2021)

Mysticreader said:


> Can do some light cooking or baking
> 
> But walks are good too. Nice quiet stroll and a chance to snap some photos as well


You are too wholesome!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2021)

@Alibaba Saluja @Mickey Mouse sometime people just feel like:

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yeah, started today.


Enjoy the vacation Mickey!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 29, 2021)

Damn I overslept.

Luckily I don't work


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 29, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Damn I overslept.
> 
> Luckily I don't work


Bohemian.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 29, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Bohemian.





I normally sleep only 6h but today it was 9h

This is what I get for putting my brain to work and play "My Rental Girlfriend" before sleep

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 29, 2021)

@Alibaba Saluja @Perrin  I have been enjoying a walk. Helped cleared my head a bit.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Perrin (Nov 29, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Alibaba Saluja @Perrin  I have been enjoying a walk. Helped cleared my head a bit.


Good to hear. If you have a comical bone in ur body and need some gentle escapism i recommend a radio comedy called ‘Cabin Pressure’ by John Finnemore.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 29, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Alibaba Saluja @Perrin  I have been enjoying a walk. Helped cleared my head a bit.



That's good.

Taking walks alone and if possible in the middle of nature helps.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Perrin (Nov 29, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That's good.
> 
> Taking walks alone and if possible in the middle of nature helps.


Nah, with a dog, our friends

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 29, 2021)

Perrin said:


> Good to hear. If you have a comical bone in ur body and need some gentle escapism i recommend a radio comedy called ‘Cabin Pressure’ by John Finnemore.


I don't have one. 


i will give it a thought though.


Alibaba Saluja said:


> That's good.
> 
> Taking walks alone and if possible in the middle of nature helps.


Not locally. To many wild bums and a pack of wild dogs for a walk on the local trail. Riding my bike there sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 29, 2021)

Perrin said:


> Nah, with a dog, our friends



Hmmm it is true that can make you feel better. 

However if you learn to do it by yourself without needing any external sources the better.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 29, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I don't have one.
> 
> 
> i will give it a thought though.
> ...



Ocean is nice. Not sure if you have it near you


----------



## Perrin (Nov 29, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Hmmm it is true that can make you feel better.
> 
> However if you learn to do it by yourself without needing any external sources the better.


Thats like saying bottling up ur feelings is best!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 29, 2021)

Perrin said:


> Thats like saying bottling up ur feelings is best!



Well I still have what I learned from Buddhism and stuff. Although I don't search for that stuff anymore.

So I'll always say alone is better. If you need something then you're a prisioner of it.


----------



## Perrin (Nov 29, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Well I still have what I learned from Buddhism and stuff. Although I don't search for that stuff anymore.
> 
> So I'll always say alone is better. If you need something then you're a prisioner of it.


Look at all these air prisoners


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 29, 2021)

Perrin said:


> Look at all these air prisoners



ID


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 29, 2021)

Tried for the first time souvlaki with grilled vegetables.

Still prefer the healthy stuff.

It very much felt like fast food


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 29, 2021)

@Alibaba Saluja @Perrin


----------



## Shanks (Nov 29, 2021)

Just hard Turkish toasted bread with smoked salmon and avo + cappuccino with armo milk for breakfast!   

Should have taken a picture tbh.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 29, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Just hard Turkish toasted bread with smoked salmon and avo + cappuccino with armo milk for breakfast!
> 
> Should have taken a picture tbh.


I would have asked if you lost your mind if you did.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 29, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I would have asked if you lost your mind if you did.


My name is not @Alibaba Saluja


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 29, 2021)

Shanks said:


> My name is not @Alibaba Saluja

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 29, 2021)

Avys in NF are so small on phone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Perrin (Nov 29, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Avys in NF are so small on phone


Dude.
Rotate ur phone to landscape…

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 29, 2021)

Shanks said:


> My name is not @Alibaba Saluja


I was not going to insult you like that when it comes to food.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 29, 2021)

@Mickey Mouse 

Choose

1:



2:



3:


----------



## Perrin (Nov 29, 2021)

What if he always wanted a son?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 29, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Mickey Mouse
> 
> Choose
> 
> ...


Not a pedo neet so option 1 is out of tbe question. Aqua or Darkness? Huh.....hhhhhhmmmmm........Aqua.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 29, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Not a pedo neet so option 1 is out of tbe question. Aqua or Darkness? Huh.....hhhhhhmmmmm........Aqua.



Oh you know them.

That was a good surprise

GG

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 29, 2021)

Does Disney have their eyes in any of them?


----------



## Perrin (Nov 29, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Does Disney have their eyes in any of them?


One of their patronus charms is a mouse


----------



## Shanks (Nov 29, 2021)

I want a burger. Something like this. @Mysticreader please go get it for me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Nov 29, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I want a burger. Something like this. @Mysticreader please go get it for me.


The burger looks like it has eaten a lot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 29, 2021)

@Ren. I have 9500 likes.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 29, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Does Disney have their eyes in any of them?


Where do we not have eyes at?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Nov 29, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Avys in NF are so small on phone


mobile NF is just sad

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trance (Nov 29, 2021)

@Ren. the type to summon unscaled phantoms


----------



## trance (Nov 29, 2021)

@Nighty the Mighty @Ren. thinks he can beat your taurus demon speed run


----------



## trance (Nov 29, 2021)

gwyn was a fucking loser

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Nov 29, 2021)

aqua > megumin > darkness

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 29, 2021)

trance said:


> aqua > megumin > darkness


Darkness loves this.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 29, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I want a burger. Something like this. @Mysticreader please go get it for me.


U r making me hungry, just in time for early lunch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 29, 2021)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 29, 2021)

Mysticreader said:


>


That was a bait to see if Rin lurks here. Doesnt look like it.


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 29, 2021)

Shanks said:


> That was a bait to see if Rin lurks here. Doesnt look like it.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 29, 2021)

1 dollar street food in the US!


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 30, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Where do we not have eyes at?



Tell me your top 5 (or top 3) anime candidates for next Diney princesses


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 30, 2021)

trance said:


> aqua > megumin > darkness





Mickey Mouse said:


> Darkness loves this.



Last year was playing waifu bot on discord and Megumin was in 3rd place. Only behind Zero Two and Rem. Aqua was 7th and Darkness was 18th or smth.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 30, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Tell me your top 5 (or top 3) anime candidates for next Diney princesses


Yuna


----------



## Shanks (Nov 30, 2021)

@DeVision OL slow as fuck. Only 2 people laugh at your joke.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 30, 2021)

Neutral?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 30, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Neutral?



You're welcome

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 30, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Yuna



Oh it was the phone stuff.

Never would I rate Yuna neutral.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 30, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Oh it was the phone stuff.
> 
> Never would I rate Yuna neutral.



Having said that

As much as I love and adore Yuna as a great female chara she's not anime girl 

Would put top 5 in FF females for sure though


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 30, 2021)

Oh wow went to buy a bottle of water in a kiosk and the girl there was a real babe 

Dark blonde, tanned, light green eyes. But no makeup or anything

Got completely stunned

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 30, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 30, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Tell me your top 5 (or top 3) anime candidates for next Diney princesses


A secret.


Alibaba Saluja said:


> Last year was playing waifu bot on discord and Megumin was in 3rd place. Only behind Zero Two and Rem. Aqua was 7th and Darkness was 18th or smth.


 


Alibaba Saluja said:


> Having said that
> 
> As much as I love and adore Yuna as a great female chara she's not anime girl
> 
> Would put top 5 in FF females for sure though


Top 5 FF girls.....hard to do for me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 30, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> A secret.



Spill the beans 



Mickey Mouse said:


> Top 5 FF girls.....hard to do for me.



Watch me 

Top 5 FF girls:

1- Rikku. Always and forever.

2- Terra. Just amazing

3/4- Celes/Tifa. Kinda of a draw here.

5- Yuna. Personally not too much a fan of the shy/quiet types but she has no negative traits whatsoever.

Honorable mention to Yuffie but she's kinda similar to Rikku.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 30, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Spill the beans


I can not tell you because you are not a Disney employee........and not because choosing just 5 is impossible for me.


Alibaba Saluja said:


> 1- Rikku. Always and forever.
> 
> 2- Terra. Just amazing
> 
> ...


>says it is easy
>makes it a tie between 2 of them

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 30, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I can not tell you because you are not a Disney employee........and not because choosing just 5 is impossible for me.



I actually know what you mean  



Mickey Mouse said:


> >says it is easy
> >makes it a tie between 2 of them



Never said it was easy though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 30, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @DeVision OL slow as fuck. Only 2 people laugh at your joke.



Explain it to them.


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 30, 2021)

They understood it was the vegans and not me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (Nov 30, 2021)

All this healthy food im usually on board with. But iv just worked a 12 hour day, commuted for 80minutes and wife recovering from surgery in the hospital.
Tonight is a dirty dominos  night

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 30, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Spill the beans
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Terrible position.  NEG!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 30, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Terrible position.  NEG!



For fights she's my favourite alongside Terra and Rydia.

Summons/Espers ftw


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 30, 2021)

@Mickey Mouse 

Hoping you don't fail in this 1st of December


----------



## Shanks (Nov 30, 2021)

Very hard to rank FFV girls. The following are my tops in no particular order - Yuna, Celes, Terra, @Rinoa .


----------



## Shanks (Nov 30, 2021)

Perrin said:


> All this healthy food im usually on board with. But iv just worked a 12 hour day, commuted for 80minutes and wife recovering from surgery in the hospital.
> Tonight is a dirty dominos  night


I prefer Pizza Hut here tbh, but it might be different from joint to joint.


----------



## January (Nov 30, 2021)

Perrin said:


> All this healthy food im usually on board with. But iv just worked a 12 hour day, commuted for 80minutes and wife recovering from surgery in the hospital.
> Tonight is a dirty dominos  night


Everything good with the family?


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 30, 2021)

A yo @Shanks who made your Avy? shits flames


----------



## Shanks (Nov 30, 2021)

Donga said:


> A yo @Shanks who made your Avy? shits flames


I found the image on pintrest and I didn't even resize or done anything to it and just uploaded it here.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## January (Nov 30, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I found the image on pintrest and I didn't even resize or done anything to it and just uploaded it here.


i don't see the hole in the chest


----------



## Shanks (Nov 30, 2021)

January said:


> i don't see the hole in the chest


Looks like you want a hole in your chest

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## January (Nov 30, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Looks like you want a hole in your chest


----------



## Potato Salad (Nov 30, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I found the image on pintrest and I didn't even resize or done anything to it and just uploaded it here.


nice nice looks dope still, it remind me of this old fan art I saw years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 30, 2021)

January said:


> My haki is strong



Lol, why you edited your post.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 30, 2021)

@Lurko


----------



## January (Nov 30, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Lol, why you edited your post.


My haki is only YC1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 30, 2021)

January said:


> My haki is only YC1

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 30, 2021)

I'm thinking of doing an OLer zoom meet up. What do you guys think? Need to be big enough so people who don't want to talk, dont need to talk. Don't even need to show your face. Maybe do a 6 hrs long session so people can come and go. 

Thoughs? @Soca @Kinjin @Alibaba Saluja @DeVision @Mickey Mouse @A Optimistic @January @Mihawk


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 30, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I'm thinking of doing an OLer zoom meet up. What do you guys think? Need to be big enough so people who don't want to talk, dont need to talk. Don't even need to show your face. Maybe do a 6 hrs long session so people can come and go.
> 
> Thoughs? @Soca @Kinjin @Alibaba Saluja @DeVision @Mickey Mouse @A Optimistic @January @Mihawk


I can do it on my phone. Just need to clean up a bit......my face that is. Sure. I am down to join.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 30, 2021)

Was it Mider and Dergeist just calling each other virgins in an endless loop?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 30, 2021)

Maybe a zoom as soon as the chapter comes out would be lit!

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 30, 2021)

Oops.


----------



## Lurko (Nov 30, 2021)




----------



## Lurko (Nov 30, 2021)

The Zooom!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Nov 30, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I'm thinking of doing an OLer zoom meet up. What do you guys think? Need to be big enough so people who don't want to talk, dont need to talk. Don't even need to show your face. Maybe do a 6 hrs long session so people can come and go.
> 
> Thoughs? @Soca @Kinjin @Alibaba Saluja @DeVision @Mickey Mouse @A Optimistic @January @Mihawk


Need to buy a kubo mask, brb


Shanks said:


> Maybe a zoom as soon as the chapter comes out would be lit!


Weekly Zoom meetings to discuss the chapter, sounds great man


----------



## Shanks (Nov 30, 2021)

I'm trying to work out how to extract the details (like the link of the meeting) so it can be posted in a thread, therefore anyone can join. Proves to be a challenge  

And it's showing my IRL details as the organiser

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 30, 2021)

Ayyy, my microsoft teams is working.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 30, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Ayyy, my microsoft teams is working.


It will be Friday evening for me when the chapter comes out, so it's actually perfect timing.


----------



## January (Nov 30, 2021)

Shanks said:


> It will be Friday evening for me when the chapter comes out, so it's actually perfect timing.


Sounds great actually

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Nov 30, 2021)

just name the link: zoro is top tier and link the chapter

And we set to go

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Nov 30, 2021)

Shanks said:


> It will be Friday evening for me when the chapter comes out, so it's actually perfect timing.


Give exact time so that I can know and say I will be on.


January said:


> just name the link: zoro is top tier and link the chapter
> 
> And we set to go


Additionally, Shanks, if you name it this I will not only no show, but fucking unfriend and block you.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 30, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Give exact time so that I can know and say I will be on.


When the chapter comes out, you|US people are normally asleep... But I'll probably keep it live for 6 hrs so the US guys can join in the morning.



Mickey Mouse said:


> Additionally, Shanks, if you name it this I will not only no show, but fucking unfriend and block you.


Why would i listen to January's terrible advice?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## January (Nov 30, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Additionally, Shanks, if you name it this I will not only no show, but fucking unfriend and block you.


Hey, just because Disney owns rights to the name Zoro doesn't mean we can't use it.


----------



## January (Nov 30, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Why would i listen to January's terrible advice?


It would've tripled the traffic


----------



## Shanks (Nov 30, 2021)

January said:


> It would've tripled the traffic


If the title is "Zoro got Doffy'ed" it will increase it 10 folds. Man even the trolls from BDA will find their way to the zoom

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Perrin (Dec 1, 2021)

January said:


> Everything good with the family?


There will be a period of recovery and then i think things will be better than ever thanks

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 1, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I'm thinking of doing an OLer zoom meet up. What do you guys think? Need to be big enough so people who don't want to talk, dont need to talk. Don't even need to show your face. Maybe do a 6 hrs long session so people can come and go.
> 
> Thoughs? @Soca @Kinjin @Alibaba Saluja @DeVision @Mickey Mouse @A Optimistic @January @Mihawk


If I'm available sure


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 1, 2021)

Can't fucking sleep for some reason.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 1, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Can't fucking sleep for some reason.


Sleep is for the weak!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 1, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Sleep is for the weak!


If I stay up 24 hours, I am going to be useless all tomorrow.....uh.....today.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 1, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> If I stay up 24 hours, I am going to be useless all tomorrow.....uh.....today.


Lol, you're still up? 

Yeah, better go to sleep.

This reminds me. Imagine flying to bangkok on Friday night and arriving at Saturday morning. Then go hard for about 36hrs, no sleep, no hotel and then hop back on the plane by Sunday night.

Saves time and money for a hotel for a hectic fun weekend trip :  

Who here have enough energy to do that?


----------



## Perrin (Dec 1, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Lol, you're still up?
> 
> Yeah, better go to sleep.
> 
> ...


I once stayed awake 64hrs for an assignment (which i passed) at university.

Reactions: Like 1 | GODA 1


----------



## trance (Dec 1, 2021)

>64 hours of no sleep

 

yall do know that after a certain point, hallucinations kick in right?


----------



## Perrin (Dec 1, 2021)

trance said:


> >64 hours of no sleep
> 
> 
> 
> yall do know that after a certain point, hallucinations kick in right?


Yep. Fortunately did not have to drive or fight after the first two days


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 1, 2021)

Zoom meeting


----------



## Perrin (Dec 1, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Zoom meeting


It’s compulsory to hit mute and then begin a five minute speech with excessive gesticulating ignoring everyones pleas

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 1, 2021)

Managed about 4 hours of sleep. Weird as fuck why I could not sleep.


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 1, 2021)

Found two Portuguese girls in the middle of nowhere  

What are the chances?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Found two Portuguese girls in the middle of nowhere
> 
> What are the chances?



You sure you didn't eat some hallucinogenic plants? XD

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 1, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Found two Portuguese girls in the middle of nowhere
> 
> What are the chances?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 1, 2021)

DeVision said:


> You sure you didn't eat some hallucinogenic plants? XD



That would've given better chances for us three to do smth fun together

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 1, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


>



You're failing Mickey. At this rate I might have to end our business partnership


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 1, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You're failing Mickey. At this rate I might have to end our business partnership


I can not come up with some sort of snarky response because my brain is still mostly sleep deprived.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 1, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I can not come up with some sort of snarky response because my brain is still mostly sleep deprived.



Not that. I'm giving you until the end of this day to find out.

Time limit


----------



## DeVision (Dec 1, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That would've given better chances for us three to do smth fun together



Lewd.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (Dec 1, 2021)

You will all be pleased to hear my wife’s surgery went well and she is back home recovering

Reactions: Friendly 6


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 1, 2021)

Kinda enjoying the img size on WG

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 1, 2021)

Hectic morning. And busy day also.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 1, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Hectic morning. And busy day also.


Cool rainy weather greets my day 

Feeling sleepy agn

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 1, 2021)

Funny though, sometimes my calendar looks heaps busy, but half of the meetings have, I can just listen in the background and then logged in here.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 1, 2021)

@Alibaba Saluja @DeVision @Mickey Mouse enjoying your vacations?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 1, 2021)

Did someone scared off @Ekkologix or is there 19 other Mafia games happening?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2021)

Hey guys, I met 50 girls today out of nowhere. Who would have thought huh?  


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was picking up my kid from school

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Alibaba Saluja @DeVision @Mickey Mouse enjoying your vacations?



It's long over. :/


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2021)

DeVision said:


> It's long over. :/


Then you've been slacking in your job here old man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 2, 2021)

Infinite vacations works


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Infinite vacations works


That's called being homeless.


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 2, 2021)

Shanks said:


> That's called being homeless.



Poor people


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 2, 2021)

Althought in a way you can say it's a "job" too.

You can get money out of it.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Althought in a way you can say it's a "job" too.
> 
> You can get money out of it.


One "homeless" dude in Sydney made $60k that year. It was all over the news. He actually have his own property.

Funny thing is, everyone recognise him because he's always in from of the most popular department store here.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2021)

Also if you ever planning to be homeless go with "I need money for drugs and Alcohol". Derren Brown did an experiment on this verses the same dude saying he has health problems and a little girl sleeping next to him. The one asking for Drug money got heaps more.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Then you've been slacking in your job here old man




I'm letting the other people in here breathe for a bit. XD


----------



## Shrike (Dec 2, 2021)

@DeVision no bueno on that Munich trip. Fucking Covid regulations on the rise again, if I enter the country even if I am vaccinated I have to go to 2 week quarantine first... I don't even have 2 weeks, that's beyond bullshit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2021)

Shrike said:


> @DeVision no bueno on that Munich trip. Fucking Covid regulations on the rise again, if I enter the country even if I am vaccinated I have to go to 2 week quarantine first... I don't even have 2 weeks, that's beyond bullshit.



I understand that. I am close to quitting my job because of that shit.
Fuck them and their brainless rules.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 2, 2021)

Ewwwwww Covid regulations

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 2, 2021)

Could have traveled to 10 more countries by now if not for that


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 2, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Could have traveled to 10 more countries by now if not for that



Ok around 3


----------



## January (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2021)

At least you guys get to travel  

I have all this money in the bank I don't know what to do with it 

Like $5!

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2021)

Feeling a little off. Might not make the zoom... might not even read the chapter.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## January (Dec 2, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Feeling a little off. Might not make the zoom... might not even read the chapter.


Take care bud

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## January (Dec 2, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Like $5!


Well you could buy a book with that, and explore the world through it  

Or better get a library membership and open lots of potential worlds

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Dec 3, 2021)

Shanks said:


> At least you guys get to travel
> 
> I have all this money in the bank I don't know what to do with it
> 
> Like $5!



Donate it.......to me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 3, 2021)

This place's been especially zombie-like lately


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 3, 2021)

Need to use the Revive Spell

Or it's so dead that only the Arise Spell can save it


----------



## DeVision (Dec 3, 2021)

Friyay!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 3, 2021)

What the f*ck are you guys doing instead of posting here?  

You perverted muthaf*ckas

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 3, 2021)

Where is @Kinjin  ?  Hardly posting these days . You okay bro.


----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 3, 2021)

Shrike said:


> @DeVision no bueno on that Munich trip. Fucking Covid regulations on the rise again, if I enter the country even if I am vaccinated I have to go to 2 week quarantine first... I don't even have 2 weeks, that's beyond bullshit.


Pretty stupid regulations.  Thank god old lady is retiring i am not sure how Scholz's govt is going to be .


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 3, 2021)

Kingslayer said:


> Where is @Kinjin  ?  Hardly posting these days . You okay bro.



He's... busy with RL stuff.


----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 3, 2021)

January said:


>


He is trolling most likely, seems like context is missing. 

Kubo hates popular manga thats well known fact.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 3, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> What the f*ck are you guys doing instead of posting here?
> 
> You perverted muthaf*ckas


Campaigning for a relationship section.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 3, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Campaigning for a relationship section.



Where?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 3, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Where?


By making the relationship thread hyper active first.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 3, 2021)

Shanks said:


> By making the relationship thread hyper active first.



New project?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 3, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> New project?


Going to make sure all the ddj gets laid

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 3, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Going to make sure all the ddj gets laid



All the ddj of the world thank you for your services

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 3, 2021)

Happy Birthday @Shanks  !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 3, 2021)

Happy Bday @Shanks 

Have a good one

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## January (Dec 3, 2021)

Happy Birthday @Shanks

found this today

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 3, 2021)

@Alibaba Saluja @Perrin 


Beautiful light fog night......had to take a walk before bed.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Perrin (Dec 4, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Alibaba Saluja @Perrin
> 
> 
> Beautiful light fog night......had to take a walk before bed.


Have you ever seen a fogbow in the morning haze?
They’re pretty and rare, with a google


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 4, 2021)

Perrin said:


> Have you ever seen a fogbow in the morning haze?
> They’re pretty and rare, with a google


Yes. I love fog weather. Light to heavy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 4, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Shanks  !!!


Thanks Mickey!


Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @Shanks
> 
> Have a good one


Hehehe 




January said:


> Happy Birthday @Shanks
> 
> found this today


Why am I in Jail? Thanks January.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2021)

Hey Red Hair bastard, happy birthday and all the best.   

@Shanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 4, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Alibaba Saluja @Perrin
> 
> 
> Beautiful light fog night......had to take a walk before bed.



Nice


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 4, 2021)

HB @Shanks

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 4, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> HB @Shanks

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 4, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Hey Red Hair bastard, happy birthday and all the best.
> 
> @Shanks

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 4, 2021)

Happy Birthday @Shanks

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## January (Dec 4, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Why am I in Jail? Thanks January.


To rescue your best friend Buggy-sama

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 4, 2021)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Happy Birthday @Shanks


Lewdman  


@Shanks Happy birthday =D


Btw ... who was supposed to be the lurking legend oda was talking about ?

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 4, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3 | Lewd 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 4, 2021)

January said:


> 2022 WW3
> 
> 2023 WW4
> 
> 2024 return of Dinosaur


----------



## Redline (Dec 4, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Shanks  !!!


hell yeah buon compleanno shanks


----------



## Shanks (Dec 4, 2021)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Happy Birthday @Shanks


Thanks light 


Gledonux said:


> Lewdman
> 
> 
> @Shanks Happy birthday =D


Thanks mate


Redline said:


> hell yeah buon compleanno shanks


Oh, you're back! Assuming you're saying happy birthday? Thanks bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 4, 2021)

@Shanks


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 4, 2021)

@Ren. You were right bro. I started playing Bloodborne and it's really hard but really fun.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 4, 2021)

@Kanki I've started reading Kingdom. It's really interesting so far.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 4, 2021)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Shanks


Thanks mate


----------



## Kanki (Dec 4, 2021)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Kanki I've started reading Kingdom. It's really interesting so far.


Cool!
The first arc is the worst and the art gets 1000000000000000% better as you progress further so don't make any judgements on that (plus the change of names - you'll go back to japanese names after arc 1).

Would you like your own read-through thread in the Kingdom section?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 4, 2021)

Hey @Alibaba Saluja I have about 100 girls around me 

Who would have thought huh?
















































































I'm at the food court of a shopping mall

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 4, 2021)

Kanki said:


> Cool!
> The first arc is the worst and the art gets 1000000000000000% better as you progress further so don't make any judgements on that (plus the change of names - you'll go back to japanese names after arc 1).
> 
> Would you like your own read-through thread in the Kingdom section?


I'll make a review post after I finish the first volume or two.

Art is fine right now but I'm looking forward to it reaching the level of those pages you posted some weeks back.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 5, 2021)

Just watched Sin City: A dame to kill for
(again)

Damn. Jessica Alba is sooooooo fine. Damnit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 5, 2021)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Ren. You were right bro. I started playing Bloodborne and it's really hard but really fun.


I downloaded dead space 3 last night lol..I wanted to replay it even if old

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Perrin (Dec 5, 2021)

Redline said:


> I downloaded dead space 3 last night lol..I wanted to replay it even if old


I’m stuck in a gpu rut like many. Running a six year old card and wanted a 3000 series but i refuses to spend twice the RRP on moral grounds. Think ill get a second hand GPU thats a few years old till the 4000 drops

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 5, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 5, 2021)

Eh holding a waifu tournament on WG.

Who would have thought


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 5, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Just watched Sin City: A dame to kill for
> (again)
> 
> Damn. Jessica Alba is sooooooo fine. Damnit.



Jessica Alba is top notch

Bar Refaeli was very pretty. Not sure about now though.


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 5, 2021)

@Redline you're back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Dec 5, 2021)

Are german shows dark in general?

I have seen Dark before and it was a total mindfuck and saw Freud recently, least to say it made me very conscious, wasn't pleased with that.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 5, 2021)

Relationship thread is wasting too much time that i don't have today. Fuck it.


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 5, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Relationship thread is wasting too much time that i don't have today. Fuck it.


I stopped posting there. 

I had some legit questions but its really not that good anymore after BaconBits left.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 5, 2021)

B Rabbit said:


> I stopped posting there.
> 
> I had some legit questions but its really not that good anymore after BaconBits left.


It is but a thread to try help this one guy who is struggling right now.


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 5, 2021)

Shanks said:


> It is but a thread to try help this one guy who is struggling right now.


DDJ right? Or a new guy?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 5, 2021)

B Rabbit said:


> DDJ right? Or a new guy?


Yeah. Proven to be a challenge


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 5, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Yeah. Proven to be a challenge


AH.

They should really invest in a thread entirely dedicated to DDJ so everyone else can have their questions lol. IMHO.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 5, 2021)

B Rabbit said:


> AH.
> 
> They should really invest in a thread entirely dedicated to DDJ so everyone else can have their questions lol. IMHO.


Yeah, this is basically his thread: 

 

Problem is, half of the time people give him wrong advice and he doesn't know it. And then even if people give him the right advice, he's too stubborn to change. We will get him some poonani one day! I still believe.


----------



## MO (Dec 5, 2021)

What section does @Alibaba Saluja moderate?


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 5, 2021)

MO said:


> What section does @Alibaba Saluja moderate?


Deez Nuts

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 5, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Yeah, this is basically his thread:
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is, half of the time people give him wrong advice and he doesn't know it. And then even if people give him the right advice, he's too stubborn to change. We will get him some poonani one day! I still believe.


Yeah I saw, and it takes over the whole thread.

Months ago I asked for advice, and it got ignored because DDJ was all over thread.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 5, 2021)

MO said:


> What section does @Alibaba Saluja moderate?


Lazy guy use to clean up the landfill. And then he moderate the lifestyle section, but now he isn't there anymore. Which means, he is taking our tax money and not working RIGHTNOW!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MO (Dec 5, 2021)

B Rabbit said:


> Deez Nuts


@Alibaba Saluja Ban him.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 5, 2021)

B Rabbit said:


> Yeah I saw, and it takes over the whole thread.
> 
> Months ago I asked for advice, and it got ignored because DDJ was all over thread.


We should have a love and relationship section tbh. In my old forum from about than 15 years, I was hyper active in that section and I imagine it will be lit in NF also.

@Raiden @Rinoa @Island  maybe consider this.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2021)

January said:


> Are german shows dark in general?
> 
> I have seen Dark before and it was a total mindfuck and saw Freud recently, least to say it made me very conscious, wasn't pleased with that.




Huh?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 6, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


>

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 6, 2021)

I got $5 million dollars to gamble soon.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 6, 2021)

hmm... maybe not yet


----------



## Shanks (Dec 6, 2021)

Just saw this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Dec 6, 2021)

bruh shadow warrior 2 is one of the best games ever made


----------



## trance (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## 青月光 (Dec 6, 2021)

The relationship thread is kind of a meme thread by now. 

You should just enjoy it for what it is and not expect some meaningful advice.



Many have tried, more have failed giving advice there


----------



## Shanks (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## January (Dec 6, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Huh?


Nothing bro, just pondering over the grittiness of both the series.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 6, 2021)

Hellou!

@Mickey Mouse still on vac?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 6, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Hellou!
> 
> @Mickey Mouse still on vac?


Yup. You can tell by my declining attendance here. Last week. Then I get a 4 day weekend next week.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 6, 2021)

Dead thread walking


----------



## Redline (Dec 6, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I got $5 million dollars to gamble soon.


lets gamble one of yours 5 million australian dollars property!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 6, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Redline you're back


as good as new! aal good and ya? same old?


----------



## Redline (Dec 6, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Dead thread walking


not in my presence


----------



## Redline (Dec 6, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I got $5 million dollars to gamble soon.


with the goden sama powa is pretty easy to slice and dice

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 6, 2021)

Redline said:


> with the goden sama powa is pretty easy to slice and dice


you owe me $5 million dollars. Okay, no more bets

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shrike (Dec 6, 2021)

Where the hell is @DeVision and why is this thread half dead. Make it flourish (it will happen after the holidays either way)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 6, 2021)

It is interesting the landscape of social threads and sections in NF right now vs. previously. 2015, we had two big FCs, handful of active Convo threads and 2 social sections. Now, most are dead. Funny thing is half of the people who engaged in those social threads and sections are still around... they are just no longer are social.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 6, 2021)

Contributing my daily post for the day


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 6, 2021)

Redline said:


> as good as new! aal good and ya? same old?


Welcome back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 7, 2021)

Shrike said:


> Where the hell is @DeVision and why is this thread half dead. Make it flourish (it will happen after the holidays either way)



Dead. Or half-dead.

Work picking up before the vacation like crazy. I have 5 appointments today. And most of them are in danger of overlapping. Don't know how I'll handle it. :/

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 7, 2021)

Kingslayer said:


> Where is @Kinjin  ?  Hardly posting these days . You okay bro.


Sup bro

Been busy with RL. Thx for checking, hope you're doing good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kingslayer (Dec 7, 2021)

Kinjin said:


> Sup bro
> 
> Been busy with RL. Thx for checking, hope you're doing good.


Same here mate good to see Marco man .


----------



## Perrin (Dec 7, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I got $5 million dollars to gamble soon.


I’ve got a respectable income but damn. Makes me worrying about my upcoming house purchase look daft

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 7, 2021)

Really enjoying reading "The Blood of the Butterfly"

Better than expected


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 7, 2021)

@Kinjin 

How can I access the emotes that are not in the emote bar anymore?

I remember there was a way in the previous XF version but no idea about this one.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 7, 2021)

Perrin said:


> I’ve got a respectable income but damn. Makes me worrying about my upcoming house purchase look daft


I'm taking about gambling rep in the Chrollosium

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## trance (Dec 7, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> The relationship thread is kind of a meme thread by now.


pmuch as soon as DDJ posted in it, it became a meme thread


----------



## trance (Dec 7, 2021)

meme me up scotty


----------



## MO (Dec 7, 2021)

2 more hours before my shift is over.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Dec 7, 2021)

One more hour left!!


----------



## trance (Dec 7, 2021)

its always the last hour/30 min that seems to drag on


----------



## MO (Dec 7, 2021)

5 More minutes!!


----------



## MO (Dec 8, 2021)

I'm Done!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mariko (Dec 8, 2021)

Fat news everyone!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 8, 2021)

Mariko said:


> Fat news everyone!



Looks lit tbh

I can do better than that guy in the trailer btw

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 8, 2021)

what's going on here ?

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 8, 2021)

Gledonux said:


> what's going on here ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 8, 2021)

Dropping


----------



## Shanks (Dec 8, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> Dropping


Reported for advertising

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## January (Dec 8, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 8, 2021)

Can't believe 2021 is almost over. I got 3 weeks off work in about 10 days , but had no plans. No hotels booked, no plane tickets bough... Nothing.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 8, 2021)

I better not be hanging around here 12 hrs a day then


----------



## Shanks (Dec 8, 2021)

Bought a coffee machine before btw. No more instance coffee


----------



## Shanks (Dec 9, 2021)

@Alibaba Saluja get your lifestyle mod position back and liberate that section

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 9, 2021)

Well it kinda went overboard the talk there


----------



## Gledania (Dec 9, 2021)

God damn it the keto diet is amazing.

I lost 16 kilo in 3 months  I started around the end of septembre.

Didn't knew stopping sugar would have such effect. And it wasn't even hard.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 9, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Well it kinda went overboard the talk there


A mod was keeping an eye on it 

And that's literally the first thread i visit in the morning now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 9, 2021)

Gledonux said:


> God damn it the keto diet is amazing.
> 
> I lost 16 kilo in 3 months  I started around the end of septembre.
> 
> Didn't knew stopping sugar would have such effect. And it wasn't even hard.


Congrats mate. If I can lose half of that KG, I would be jumping for joy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 9, 2021)

Gledonux said:


> God damn it the keto diet is amazing.
> 
> I lost 16 kilo in 3 months  I started around the end of septembre.
> 
> Didn't knew stopping sugar would have such effect. And it wasn't even hard.



If I even smell sugar I get nausea.

Much less eating or drinking things with sugar



Shanks said:


> A mod was keeping an eye on it
> 
> And that's literally the first thread i visit in the morning now.



It will reopen in due time


----------



## Shanks (Dec 9, 2021)

Guess I'll come crawling back to OL. Let's see what's happening in this section...


----------



## Shanks (Dec 9, 2021)

Meh...chapter on break, I'm going to watch Chinese Love Drama. 

Or plan for my break.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 9, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Guess I'll come crawling back to OL. Let's see what's happening in this section...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 9, 2021)

I can't see shit on my surface pro.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 9, 2021)

@Mickey Mouse  hope all is well

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## January (Dec 9, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Mickey Mouse  hope all is well


Disney went bankrupt last week.

They invested in the wrong princess.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 9, 2021)

January said:


> Disney went bankrupt last week.
> 
> They invested in the wrong princess.


Should we send a search party out?


----------



## January (Dec 9, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Should we send a search party out?


I already did, they said Mickey has fled the country

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 9, 2021)

January said:


> I already did, they said Mickey has fled the country


Only @DeVision is capable of pulling to this off

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 10, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Only @DeVision is capable of pulling to this off



I'll be back soon. 5 more days, then I'm on vacation till end of January.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Dec 10, 2021)

Mysticreader said:


> Contributing my daily post for the day


I’m pretty sure this is your first post in years.  
Good to see you back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 10, 2021)

Mysticreader said:


> Welcome back


Hey


Beast said:


> I’m pretty sure this is your first post in years.
> Good to see you back.


Heard ToG is back. I'm still in the mirror arc, at least last time I stopped.

Should I continue ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 10, 2021)

Glen

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 10, 2021)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Glen


Maru 

Stop cat calling men in the street

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 10, 2021)

Glen

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 10, 2021)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Glen


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 10, 2021)

Sign up people

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 10, 2021)

It's snowing. Make it stop!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## January (Dec 10, 2021)

it's snowing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 10, 2021)

Ohohohohoh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 10, 2021)

The godfather with a snow-hat. Unforgivable.


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 10, 2021)

I was checking NF and WG at the same time and didn't even noticed the snow on NF

Reactions: Lewd 3


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 10, 2021)

You lewdmen


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 10, 2021)

Gledonux said:


> Hey


Hiya


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 10, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 10, 2021)

Beast said:


> I’m pretty sure this is your first post in years.
> Good to see you back.


Y-years 

Been back since Nov 

but thanks, gd to b back 

Nice to see most of the pple I know, still are here

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MO (Dec 10, 2021)

Hello Everyone!

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## MO (Dec 10, 2021)

Just started working again and I already hate my new job.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## trance (Dec 10, 2021)

the snow effects were cool for a little bit but thank god they gave us the option to disable them


----------



## trance (Dec 10, 2021)

MO said:


> Just started working again and I already hate my new job.


bruh on day one?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MO (Dec 11, 2021)

trance said:


> bruh on day one?


Lool yes. It's so damm boring.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Dec 11, 2021)

MO said:


> Lool yes. It's so damm boring.


good thing you're still young and have a bright future

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 11, 2021)

We need a tournament to spike activity


----------



## Gledania (Dec 11, 2021)

MO said:


> Just started working again and I already hate my new job.


which is


----------



## MO (Dec 11, 2021)

Gledonux said:


> which is


Call representative.


----------



## Perrin (Dec 11, 2021)

trance said:


> the snow effects were cool for a little bit but thank god they gave us the option to disable them


Where

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 11, 2021)

Perrin said:


> Where


 

enjoy the snow

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shrike (Dec 11, 2021)

trance said:


> the snow effects were cool for a little bit but thank god they gave us the option to disable them


They get annoying after a while yet I can't make myself turn them off. I like snow.


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 11, 2021)

I don't see snow in years.

Like 15 years or smth


----------



## January (Dec 11, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I don't see snow in years.
> 
> Like 15 years or smth


Seems like you found out where to go for your next trip

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Perrin (Dec 11, 2021)

@Great Potato 
Could thriller bark be coated to travel to fishman island.
Or travel on knock up stream to skypiea?
Or travel up the waterfall to wano? How many fish?


----------



## Great Potato (Dec 11, 2021)

Perrin said:


> @Great Potato
> Could thriller bark be coated to travel to fishman island.
> Or travel on knock up stream to skypiea?
> Or travel up the waterfall to wano? How many fish?



-Probably. Fishman Island itself was coated in a giant bubble, so we know they can make them that large and he had to have some way to get Thriller Bark to the New World.

-The knock up stream knocked a massive portion of Jaya up there so it should be able to do the same to TB, getting back down would be the issue because the Octopus Balloon isn't going to be able to carry that weight.

-No, Thriller Bark is much bigger than the Waterfall.



In most cases I figure Moria would anchor Thriller Bark off-shore and use the smaller personal ship to pull up and scout the island.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Dec 11, 2021)




----------



## Great Potato (Dec 11, 2021)

That's a rabbit, buddy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 11, 2021)

If interested in that stuff then maximum cat girls.

Not 100% animals at least


----------



## January (Dec 11, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Shanks (Dec 11, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> We need a tournament to spike activity


It is the holiday periods, so people are generally busy. I'll let this inactive slide for now.


----------



## trance (Dec 12, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> We need a tournament to spike activity


waifu tourney leggo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 12, 2021)

trance said:


> waifu tourney leggo



If people were interested I could do one.

Cross anime

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> If people were interested I could do one.
> 
> Cross anime


Go for it. Tag me. Make sure there are tones of prizes.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2021)

Had Naruto's Tonkotsu Ramen today. Was surprisingly delightful.


----------



## Perrin (Dec 12, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Had Naruto's Tonkotsu Ramen today. Was surprisingly delightful.


Get back to the game

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 12, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Go for it. Tag me. Make sure there are tones of prizes.



A body pillow with the img of the female character printed on it?  

Drawing descriptions by the author? 

Drama CD?  

Figurines?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> A body pillow with the img of the female character printed on it?
> 
> Drawing descriptions by the author?
> 
> ...


I was more thinking forum prizes but those are good too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 12, 2021)

Recently I came across some degenerative stuff regarding waifus.

Which is like being an extreme weeb


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 12, 2021)

We can do a user interest test here.

Pick your favourite female chara/waifu right here right now.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> We can do a user interest test here.
> 
> Pick your favourite female chara/waifu right here right now.


Not many people visit this thread.


----------



## Perrin (Dec 12, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Not many people visit this thread.


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 12, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Not many people visit this thread.



Tag them


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2021)

Ummm... Let's see. I pick 

Rem 
Nezuko (is she old enough?.  
Hinata 

Yeah, I don't know much anime.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Tag them


You tag them... Or merge their thread here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 12, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Ummm... Let's see. I pick
> 
> Rem
> Nezuko (is she old enough?.
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2021)

Btw @Alibaba Saluja did you play FFX-2 before?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 12, 2021)

This is the kind of degenerative stuff I was talking about  

Yeah Nezuko is too young.


----------



## Perrin (Dec 12, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Btw @Alibaba Saluja did you play FFX-2 before?


Terrible game. FFX far better

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 12, 2021)

Shanks said:


> You tag them... Or merge their thread here



I must conserve my power for the final battle


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> This is the kind of degenerative stuff I was talking about
> 
> Yeah Nezuko is too young.


Guess I'll wait for a timeskip to clear my name

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 12, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Btw @Alibaba Saluja did you play FFX-2 before?



Yes I did. I played it and replayed it like 4 to 5 times.

My favourite FF female chara, Rikku, was there after all





Perrin said:


> Terrible game. FFX far better



He's saying FFX-2 cause Yuna is his favourite female character


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Yes I did. I played it and replayed it like 4 to 5 times.
> 
> My favourite female chara, Rikku, was there after all
> 
> ...


Oh.. was just curious because you said Yuna was only your 5th favourite FFV girl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2021)

Perrin said:


> Terrible game. FFX far better


I wouldn't say terrible, but yeah agree FFX is probably my favourite rpg of all time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 12, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Oh.. was just curious because you said Yuna was only your 5th favourite FFV girl.



It's like this

Top 5 FF girls:

1- Rikku. Always and forever.

2- Terra. Just amazing

3/4- Celes/Tifa. Kinda of a draw here.

5- Yuna. Personally not too much a fan of the shy/quiet types but she has no negative traits whatsoever.

Honorable mention to Yuffie but she's kinda similar to Rikku.


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 12, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It's like this
> 
> Top 5 FF girls:
> 
> ...



Then there's also Rydia but FFIV cast are too many and not enough screen time/character development to them.


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 12, 2021)

Yeah FFX is GOAT


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It's like this
> 
> Top 5 FF girls:
> 
> ...


Yeah, you said it before, but I thought you didn't played FFX-2 hence why you said that. Yuna was anything but Shy in FFX-2. And when she was singing 1000 Years, it was extremely captivating.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2021)

I can understand why Rikku is your no.1, though personally she's not even close to my top 5.  

Rikku is somewhat similar to Perona in a way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 12, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Yeah, you said it before, but I thought you didn't played FFX-2 hence why you said that. Yuna was anything but Shy in FFX-2. And when she was singing 1000 Years, it was extremely captivating.



What are your top 5?

True. My favourite class is actually summoner that's why when I think of Yuna I think of her FFX self. Plus FFX is the superior game.

Rikku I think of her FFX-2 self. Because she shines more/has a more proeminent role there.

1000 words was amazing. One of the best scenes no doubt. I think it was one/two months ago I took 5 minutes of my time and listened to it again.


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 12, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I can understand why Rikku is your no.1, though personally she's not even close to my top 5.
> 
> Rikku is somewhat similar to Perona in a way.



 

Well she's my fav because she's easy-going, mischievous, outgoing, positive, energetic and not serious.

Yuna becomes a little more like her in FFX-2.

Perona there could be some similarities I guess

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> What are your top 5?
> 
> True. My favourite class is actually summoner that's why when I think of Yuna I think of her FFX self. Plus FFX is the superior game.
> 
> ...


Well, very hard to rank for but Yuna is number one for 1,000 words.

Then in no particular order.

Rinoa - haven't played FF8, but have listened to eyes on me a tone of time many years back.

Terra - emotional back story.

Celes - was an amazing sence when she did the opera and then later she jumped off the cliff.

Liked a few others, but no one truly memorable.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2021)

And to be fair, I didnt played pass FFX-2, so I don't know some of the newer girls and stories

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 12, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Well, very hard to rank for but Yuna is number one for 1,000 words.
> 
> Then in no particular order.
> 
> ...



We have similar tastes 

Rinoa never knew she actually existed until I was told here on the forums. Never saw anything of FFVIII.

That opera scene was great.



Shanks said:


> And to be fair, I didnt played pass FFX-2, so I don't know some of the newer girls and stories



Same.

However I don't think we're missing anything I guess.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Rinoa never knew she actually existed until I was told here on the forums. Never saw anything of FFVIII.


Maybe you'll like her after the song

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 12, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Maybe you'll like her after the song



She's kinda similar to Tifa


----------



## Beast (Dec 12, 2021)

Gledonux said:


> Hey
> 
> Heard ToG is back. I'm still in the mirror arc, at least last time I stopped.
> 
> Should I continue ?


Mirror arc?

Damn, you’re behind  

Yeah, it came back, it’s been great so far imo, just more Baam wank lol.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 12, 2021)



Reactions: Like 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 12, 2021)

Aawww.....vacation did alot of good. Re-energized.




Beast said:


> Mirror arc?
> 
> Damn, you’re behind
> 
> Yeah, it came back, it’s been great so far imo, just more Baam wank lol.


I read one chapter since it came back. And yeah.....not a fan of Bam.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Beast (Dec 12, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I read one chapter since it came back. And yeah.....not a fan of Bam.


lol Baam is cool…. Makes sense considering he got taught everything he knows by that bitch ass Rachel a few hours a day as she left him behind in a dark cave. 


My favourite Baam is still in obsessive Baam


----------



## Gledania (Dec 12, 2021)

Beast said:


> Mirror arc?
> 
> Damn, you’re behind
> 
> Yeah, it came back, it’s been great so far imo, just more Baam wank lol.


He deserve it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Dec 12, 2021)

Gledonux said:


> He deserve it


You’ll have nothing to complain about then


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 12, 2021)

We need more White's Greatness

It's never enough

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 12, 2021)

Also




@Mickey Mouse good to see you're feeling better

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2021)

Welcome back @Mickey Mouse . Time to get back on track.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2021)

@January time to spread more vi.... content!


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 12, 2021)

@Shanks 

Your relationship section got denied


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2021)

@Redline Posts badass Ace Fanarts or something.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Shanks
> 
> Your relationship section got denied


I have come crawling back

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2021)

@Beast @Great Potato The Zoro legion doesn't come here. You are free to be yourself

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 12, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Also
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Shanks said:


> Welcome back @Mickey Mouse . Time to get back on track.


For mostly you 2.



Shanks said:


> @Redline Posts badass Ace Fanarts or something.


@Redline  don't post fan art of Donut man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Shanks
> 
> Your relationship section got denied


Or why don't you request a brand new section that is not part of the Lifestyle section and you mod it? It's actually good for SEO... so a certain admin would be up for it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Dec 12, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @January time to spread more vi.... content!


Time to catch some..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 12, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Or why don't you request a brand new section that is not part of the Lifestyle section and you mod it? It's actually good for SEO... so a certain admin would be up for it.



A relationship section?


----------



## Beast (Dec 12, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Beast @Great Potato The Zoro legion doesn't come here. You are free to be yourself


Be careful… some of them are undercover.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> A relationship section?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 12, 2021)

Fuck Bitchel!

And fuck you too @Flame . I know you're reading this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## January (Dec 12, 2021)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | GODA 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2021)

Christmas event is hard work

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 12, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Christmas event is hard work


Santas work hard

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 12, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Christmas event is hard work


I can tell

Reactions: Funny 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2021)

So Christmas competition is the nail in the coffin for this place huh?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Dec 13, 2021)

Shanks said:


> So Christmas competition is the nail in the coffin for this place huh?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 13, 2021)

Shanks said:


> So Christmas competition is the nail in the coffin for this place huh?


I blame @Rinoa

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2021)

DeVision said:


> I blame @Rinoa


You should have joined... Lol. Screw the vacation.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 13, 2021)

Shanks said:


> You should have joined... Lol. Screw the vacation.


I have nothing to give. 
I am the Grinch!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 13, 2021)

Wow, that design really suits Nami

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 13, 2021)

Everyone rocking some Christmas avys

And I'm here with no Christmas avy

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 13, 2021)

Nami looks like a Thunder Goddess in that design

Reactions: GODA 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Everyone rocking some Christmas avys
> 
> And I'm here with no Christmas avy


@January made a tone today.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 13, 2021)

Yohohohohohohoh

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## January (Dec 13, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Everyone rocking some Christmas avys
> 
> And I'm here with no Christmas avy


i had uploaded some for this event

 you can use them if they're appealing

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | GODA 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 13, 2021)

January said:


> i had uploaded some for this event
> 
> you can use them if they're appealing



Nice ones.

Thanks 

Will probably take Perona

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## MO (Dec 13, 2021)

@Soca

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (Dec 13, 2021)

MO said:


> @Soca



She has her album coming out soon right?


----------



## MO (Dec 13, 2021)

Soca said:


> She has her album coming out soon right?


I don't know tbh. Her last album was really good tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 13, 2021)

MO said:


> I don't know tbh. Her last album was really good tho.


I seen the last pic of her was in a studio so I hope so  


oh yea i been meaning to link you this. See if you like it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Dec 13, 2021)

Soca said:


> I seen the last pic of her was in a studio so I hope so
> 
> 
> oh yea i been meaning to link you this. See if you like it


love it. Has a really chill vibe to it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 13, 2021)

MO said:


> love it. Has a really chill vibe to it.


Sweet  

Ok off to work

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 13, 2021)

Shanks said:


> So Christmas competition is the nail in the coffin for this place huh?


We always used to have Hollidays / seasonal forums events before the upgrade by standard. A lot asked about it during past times. 


DeVision said:


> I blame @Rinoa


For bringing Christmas back to town ? I’m ok with that


----------



## DeVision (Dec 13, 2021)

Rinoa said:


> For bringing Christmas back to the town ? I’m ok with that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lmao (Dec 13, 2021)

Soca said:


> Wow, that design really suits Nami


It really does, also matches the hypothetical scenario where Oda said she would have Enel's DF if she were to have a fruit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 13, 2021)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 13, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 13, 2021)

So I guess i need a christmas avatar now

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 13, 2021)

Soca said:


> So I guess i need a christmas avatar now


No shit you grinch ass.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 13, 2021)

FINE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 13, 2021)

@Mickey Mouse The strongest florist is funny 

And you should get into BC


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 13, 2021)

We don't have BC emotes


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 14, 2021)

Mysticreader said:


> @Mickey Mouse The strongest florist is funny
> 
> And you should get into BC


I move extremely slow to get into series.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 14, 2021)

Sup


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 14, 2021)

I put "cute christmas images anime" on google and a lot of cute stuff appears

Tempting maybe 

But I think I reached my limit these days


----------



## Shanks (Dec 14, 2021)

Just won $8 billion dollars on Zynga.  I back in the game baby


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 14, 2021)

I'm so lazy changing avy here.

In another one I'm always changing because I'm only using female character pics

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 14, 2021)

@January @Mysticreader #tagteamtreechilling  

How's it going @Mickey Mouse @Ekkologix @Yamato

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 14, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @January @Mysticreader #tagteamtreechilling
> 
> How's it going @Mickey Mouse @Ekkologix @Yamato


Just waiting for this lazy ass @Soca  To change his damn avy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 14, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm so lazy changing avy here.
> 
> In another one I'm always changing because I'm only using female character pics


You did the right thing.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 14, 2021)

@Shanks @Alibaba Saluja 


If I had to go top 5 FF women.....which is subject to change....no order.


Tifa
Rydia 
Terra
Beatrix
Fran



Top 3 favorite  boss music.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shrike (Dec 14, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Shanks @Alibaba Saluja
> 
> 
> If I had to go top 5 FF women.....which is subject to change....no order.
> ...


Smh where's Lulu

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 14, 2021)

Shrike said:


> Smh where's Lulu


What part of this is not concrete did you not understand!?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 14, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Shanks @Alibaba Saluja
> 
> 
> If I had to go top 5 FF women.....which is subject to change....no order.
> ...


Yeah, these does feel like your type.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 14, 2021)

LMAO, people actually made a tier list

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 14, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Yeah, these does feel like your type.


Believe it or not you are thinking of an entirely different list. That one also can not be narrowed down.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 15, 2021)

So I won up to 21b, then lose everything.  

Lucky this isn't the casino. I remember loosing my notes at Sentosa Casino one time and only have enough coins left for a train trip back to the hotel.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 15, 2021)

Think back, that was stupid. I could still take the taxi and just tell him to wait min for me to get the money when I got back to the hotel

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 15, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You did the right thing.



Think I'm gonna change it again though 



Mickey Mouse said:


> @Shanks @Alibaba Saluja
> 
> 
> If I had to go top 5 FF women.....which is subject to change....no order.
> ...



Rydia 

Tfw when the secondary character (Tifa) is better than the main female lead (Aerith).

Although tbf the scene where she dies is very emotional.

Terra just GOAT

Never played FFIX so idk about Beatrix.

And Fran. The Carrot of FF   she's cool



Shrike said:


> Smh where's Lulu



You like Lulu?


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 15, 2021)

Shanks said:


> LMAO, people actually made a tier list



 

X for Aerith. Change it for Rikku and we're good 

The rest is acceptable I guess.

Yufie being so high kinda surprised me there


----------



## Soca (Dec 15, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Just waiting for this lazy ass @Soca  To change his damn avy.


I can't find anything good


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 15, 2021)

Soca said:


> I can't find anything good


----------



## January (Dec 15, 2021)

Soca said:


> I can't find anything good


are you sure you're trying?


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 15, 2021)

My lazyass finally found the will to search for an avy 

Still Rem >

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 15, 2021)

But Emilia looking cute ngl


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Dec 15, 2021)

Barcelona is realy done for.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 15, 2021)

You guys are all moving too slow with the Christmas event. There should be more tasks with more prizes


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 15, 2021)

Yumi Zoro said:


> Barcelona is realy done for.



Redboy?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 15, 2021)

I'm digging this new avy

But img so small on phone


----------



## Shanks (Dec 15, 2021)

Ali's avy so lewl when he jump for joy, Dev and Light peak

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 15, 2021)

It's not lewd, it's cute

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Dec 15, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Redboy?


Yes, its me.
How did you know?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 15, 2021)

Yumi Zoro said:


> Yes, its me.
> How did you know?



Mod privileges  

How've you been?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Dec 15, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Mod privileges
> 
> How've you been?


Im fine, and ya?
And sorry but I cant remember the name.
Can you Help me?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 15, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It's not lewd, it's cute



Ok looking at it again maybe a little bit lewd 



Yumi Zoro said:


> Im fine, and ya?
> And sorry but I cant remember the name.
> Can you Help me?



My name? 

I was checking OL threads but only posted in the convo. It's normal you don't remember me  

But I remember you  

I didn't see you in a year or smth.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 15, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


>


shut up  


January said:


> are you sure you're trying?


Bah I've used this already. I'm looking for fresh stuff

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Dec 15, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Ok looking at it again maybe a little bit lewd
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well I'm not active in New leaf anymore, I have moved on from Naruto and boruto has been a disapointement so far.


Naruto battledome has become very boring to me its either....muh Itachi Finger genjutsu or Otsutsuki discussion every Time and dont make me start with the toxisity.


Now Im a Zoro fans not realy a One Piece fans cause it all depend of Zoro.

I like Sanji, Luffy a litle and that is it.

Honestly whithout Zoro I would still be cryibg about how Naruto become a fodder but Zoro made me see the light.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 15, 2021)

Soca said:


> shut up
> 
> Bah I've used this already. I'm looking for fresh stuff



Here it is

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 15, 2021)

Yumi Zoro said:


> Well I'm not active in New leaf anymore, I have moved on from Naruto and boruto has been a disapointement so far.
> 
> 
> Naruto battledome has become very boring to me its either....muh Itachi Finger genjutsu or Otsutsuki discussion every Time and dont make me start with the toxisity.
> ...



Yeah Naruto is long gone.

You can go to Zoro Legion. They're always looking for new members 

Also Zoro been receiving a lot of hype lately.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Dec 15, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Yeah Naruto is long gone.
> 
> You can go to Zoro Legion. They're always looking for new members
> 
> Also Zoro been receiving a lot of hype lately.


Yes, the current Arc have been good for Zoro so far and there is still more to Come.

And Im already a member of the legion. We are just eating good everytime.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 15, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Here it is


Nay

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 15, 2021)

Yumi Zoro said:


> Yes, the current Arc have been good for Zoro so far and there is still more to Come.
> 
> And Im already a member of the legion. We are just eating good everytime.



Like a feast everyday 

This is Zoro's year after all. Good time to be part of the Legion.


----------



## Soca (Dec 15, 2021)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 15, 2021)

Sales everywhere


----------



## Shanks (Dec 15, 2021)

@Soca put on BoA


----------



## Soca (Dec 15, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Sales everywhere


I get paid this week so I'm definitely going christmas shopping. 



Shanks said:


> @Soca put on BoA


nah I think I got something


----------



## Shanks (Dec 15, 2021)

The mall is still good today. By tomorrow morning it will be packed as fuck.. like lining up to get into a store and them lining up to pay.

Good to get Christmas shopping out of the way fast


----------



## Soca (Dec 15, 2021)

Shockingly the stores have been bloody empty around here. I don't think there's a lot of folks with the same ol spending fees during this pandemic. No point to getting a lot of clothes n stuff anyways since cats really can't go out still


----------



## Soca (Dec 16, 2021)

ok think I found a nice one

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 16, 2021)

I approve of it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 16, 2021)




----------



## Soca (Dec 16, 2021)

The whole ep from the gta v contract dlc is pretty sick.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 16, 2021)

@MO ^

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 16, 2021)

Soca said:


> The whole ep from the gta v contract dlc is pretty sick.


Yeah.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 16, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Yeah Naruto is long gone.
> 
> You can go to Zoro Legion. They're always looking for new members
> 
> Also Zoro been receiving a lot of hype lately.


Zoro legion sucks ass

Reactions: Disagree 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## January (Dec 16, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Zoro legion sucks ass


you can join my team, we aim at hurting all fandoms


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 16, 2021)

January said:


> you can join my team, we aim at hurting all fandoms


That means you take aim at my fandom!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Dec 16, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That means you take aim at my fandom!


yes, but we support the characters also

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2021)

I miss all the office sluts who dress like @Alibaba Saluja 's avy during the Christmas parties.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 16, 2021)

I see what you did there

Indirectly calling Emilia a slut

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 16, 2021)

Oh actually the girls from the bars around here might actually dress like that for Christmas


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 16, 2021)

January said:


> yes, but we support the characters also


Oh then I am now back on board!

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 16, 2021)

@Soca you still looking for an avy bro?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2021)

Fucken shit day. WFH long term will have all sorts of shit physical and emotional fuck ups.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2021)

GG @Mickey Mouse 

@Light D Lamperouge @DeVision @Lurko @Alibaba Saluja @Blade @Ekkologix @Redline @Ren. @Flame

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 17, 2021)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Soca you still looking for an avy bro?


muthafuckas just wake up and choose violence everyday huh. Hold on lemme see if it'll fit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2021)

Shanks said:


> GG @Mickey Mouse
> 
> @Light D Lamperouge @DeVision @Lurko @Alibaba Saluja @Blade @Ekkologix @Redline @Ren. @Flame


Can't believe I forgot to tag @Mysticreader


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 17, 2021)

What are you doing


----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> What are you doing


Celebrating

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 17, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Can't believe I forgot to tag @Mysticreader

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 17, 2021)

Happy Friyay Shanks


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 17, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Celebrating



Did the office sluts dress like my avy after all?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2021)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Friyay Shanks


Hope tomorrow is better.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Did the office sluts dress like my avy after all?


No, I think Mickey is cosplaying today.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ren. (Dec 17, 2021)

Shanks said:


> GG @Mickey Mouse
> 
> @Light D Lamperouge @DeVision @Lurko @Alibaba Saluja @Blade @Ekkologix @Redline @Ren. @Flame


Hmmm

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 17, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Hope tomorrow is better.


what happened?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2021)

Soca said:


> what happened?


Just a massive shit day... in a long time. 

Oh well, gotta move forward.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 17, 2021)

Shanks said:


> No, I think Mickey is cosplaying today.



@Mickey Mouse 

Share your photos with the class

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2021)

@Ren. @Mysticreader  , Do you believe Ali doesn't know what I'm talking about ?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2021)

Na, he has to be trolling


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 17, 2021)

Trolololololol

What an ancient thing it has become that meme


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 17, 2021)

Oh today is Friday

Meaning

One Piece, Black Clover, The Gamer and DBM to read.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Oh today is Friday
> 
> Meaning
> 
> One Piece, Black Clover, The Gamer and DBM to read.


Doesn't Friday during a vacation usually means clubbing, drinks and meeting new "friends"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 17, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Doesn't Friday during a vacation usually means clubbing, drinks and meeting new "friends"



My fridays are like my mondays which are like my sundays and wednesdays


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 17, 2021)

Shanks said:


> GG @Mickey Mouse
> 
> @Light D Lamperouge @DeVision @Lurko @Alibaba Saluja @Blade @Ekkologix @Redline @Ren. @Flame


What's up?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 17, 2021)

Shanks said:


> GG @Mickey Mouse
> 
> @Light D Lamperouge @DeVision @Lurko @Alibaba Saluja @Blade @Ekkologix @Redline @Ren. @Flame





Light D Lamperouge said:


> What's up?


I am fighting evil by moonlight and winning love by daylight.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 17, 2021)

Blade...


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 17, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am fighting evil by moonlight and winning love by daylight.



Sailor Moon ftw

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 17, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am fighting evil by moonlight and winning love by daylight.


I see

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 17, 2021)

Wtf?  

Passing in the street and I see this?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 17, 2021)

The doggo meme in an Audi R8 or smth


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 17, 2021)

So.....what did Beast do this time? @Alibaba Saluja

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 17, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> So.....what did Beast do this time? @Alibaba Saluja



Something that he shouldn't?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 17, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Something that he shouldn't?


Such a mod answer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 17, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Such a mod answer.



It's an art after all

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2021)

So a few months back @Alibaba Saluja was like "first time I sleep in a bed in 3 months". At that time, I though you were sleeping in a sofa at a friend or something. Turns out you were literally "camping"!


----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2021)

ITT: we guess how many times Ali brush his teeth and have a shower per month during that time..let's go!


----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2021)

ITT: we help Ali make a sign after he runs out of money and can't afford the hotel anymore.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 17, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 18, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 18, 2021)

So peeps. 
Going on a short drive (1408 km).
If I don't answer by 36 hours, I died on the way. XD

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 18, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Going on a short drive (1408 km).


This... I never understand. Just hop on a plane?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 18, 2021)

I'm bored. Trying to figure out what to do tomorrow and the day after and the next 3 weeks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 18, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I'm bored. Trying to figure out what to do tomorrow and the day after and the next 3 weeks.


Dl and play some mobile games, or any games


----------



## Shanks (Dec 18, 2021)

Mysticreader said:


> Dl and play some mobile games, or any games


Lol, I don't want to play games during my long awaited break (2 years).


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 18, 2021)

@Mickey Mouse 



Is this how your house looks like?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Ren. (Dec 18, 2021)

Sup Ningen?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 18, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Mickey Mouse
> 
> 
> 
> Is this how your house looks like?


front looks like his ass

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 18, 2021)

Shanks said:


> front looks like his ass



It's where all those Disney naysayers leave the house from


----------



## Shanks (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## Shrike (Dec 18, 2021)

DeVision said:


> So peeps.
> Going on a short drive (1408 km).
> If I don't answer by 36 hours, I died on the way. XD


Safe travels man, rest at home

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 18, 2021)

How do I get a moving avy?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 18, 2021)

Captain Quincy said:


> How do I get a moving avy?


Make an avy from a moving image i.e.gif ?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 18, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Make an avy from a moving image i.e.gif ?


I've been trying to but it's not working. It just gets stuck on loading. Is there a size limit or something?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 18, 2021)

Captain Quincy said:


> I've been trying to but it's not working. It just gets stuck on loading. Is there a size limit or something?


Not sure @Soca you know this one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 19, 2021)

Nvm I got it. Thanks Shanks!


----------



## Shanks (Dec 19, 2021)

There are massive floods in Singapore right now. @Mysticreader hope you and the fam is doing alright


----------



## DeVision (Dec 19, 2021)

Arrived.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 19, 2021)

Yo

Are sigs normal sized again or are they still ant-sized?

I'm always on phone so idk


----------



## Shanks (Dec 19, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Yo
> 
> Are sigs normal sized again or are they still ant-sized?
> 
> I'm always on phone so idk


You sound like a normal member

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 19, 2021)

I like to mix with the plebeians


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 19, 2021)

Shanks said:


> There are *massive floods in Singapore* *right now*. @Mysticreader hope you and the fam is doing alright


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 19, 2021)




----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 19, 2021)

I think u meant further north @Shanks, in MY

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 19, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I like to mix with the plebeians



I'm a Prince of the people.

It is what it is.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 19, 2021)

Mysticreader said:


> I think u meant further north @Shanks, in MY


Saw it on the news..Glade you're okay though.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 19, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm a Prince of the people.
> 
> It is what it is.


Prince don't sleep in tents for 3 months

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 19, 2021)

I finally recontinued Skeleton @DeVision @Mickey Mouse, the part where Skelly just became a skeleton knight. Still far to catch up but his new form looks good

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 19, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Prince don't sleep in tents for 3 months



As the Prince of the people I did so to know what my subjects go through and see in first hand their struggles.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## January (Dec 19, 2021)

@Mickey Mouse

Reactions: Like 1 | GODA 1 | Lewd 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 19, 2021)

January said:


> @Mickey Mouse


I appreciate you softening me up for the upcoming month of January. Yamato was the right way to go.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 19, 2021)

Hey @Shrike which town you in?
I might travel to Serbia after new years. Not sure yet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Dec 19, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Yo
> 
> Are sigs normal sized again or are they still ant-sized?
> 
> I'm always on phone so idk


wait you have sigs enabled?

wait sigs are still a thing?


----------



## Shrike (Dec 19, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Hey @Shrike which town you in?
> I might travel to Serbia after new years. Not sure yet.


Fuk yea man! PM me when you know - I am not sure which town I'll be in at the time, I move around for meetings and stuff, it's a busy time in my company.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 20, 2021)

Sorted out a tone for clothes today. Donated 4 big bags to charity. Sweaty ass right now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 20, 2021)

The defeat of King and Queen was anticlimactic.


----------



## LuckyDucky (Dec 20, 2021)

Was bored and browsing the wiki:



To think that the mind controller and future captain of the Beast Pirates was being controlled herself


----------



## Perrin (Dec 20, 2021)

Just bought my dream house

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 20, 2021)

Perrin said:


> Just bought my dream house


Pics, please.


----------



## Perrin (Dec 20, 2021)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Pics, please.


Nah, be too easy to identify me in real life. Be happy for my happiness though, worked hard for it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 20, 2021)

@Alibaba Saluja @Shanks @Shrike 


Top 5 summons.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 20, 2021)

Perrin said:


> Nah, be too easy to identify me in real life. Be happy for my happiness though, worked hard for it


Fine then give us address.


----------



## Perrin (Dec 20, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Fine then give us address.


I’d have to vet everyone on the trek first to check i wanted you on my land


----------



## Shanks (Dec 20, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Alibaba Saluja @Shanks @Shrike
> 
> 
> Top 5 summons.


Sup


----------



## Shanks (Dec 20, 2021)

I won 32 billion in Zynga Poker yesterday btw.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 20, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Alibaba Saluja @Shanks @Shrike
> 
> 
> Top 5 summons.



1- Bahamut (all FF, just a classic)

2- Ophiucus (FFXII)

3- Anima (FFX)

4- Leviathan (various FF, another iconic one)

5- Odin/Phoenix (various FF)

Terra is an Esper although it's not a summon but a transformation, so a special mention to her.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 20, 2021)

Tbh I don't remember half of them.

FFV I played from start to finish and only remember two or three scenes from the game.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 20, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Sup


Top 5 ff summons. Go.


Alibaba Saluja said:


> 1- Bahamut (all FF, just a classic)
> 
> 2- Ophiucus (FFXII)
> 
> ...


Nice.

1.Buhamut

2.Alexander

3.Shiva

4.Gilgamesh

5.Magus Sisters


Alibaba Saluja said:


> Tbh I don't remember half of them.
> 
> FFV I played from start to finish and only remember two or three scenes from the game.


All you need to remember is the star.......Gilgamesh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 20, 2021)

1. Anima - drags you to hell and beat you up 36(?) times. Imagine doing 36x99,999 damage?

I'll post the rest later.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 20, 2021)

This is actually pretty hard, cuz it's been a long time. Even jumping on wiki with my laptop isn't easy. Form memory.

2. Leviathan - who doesn't appreicate something that can create a Tsunami?

3. Ramuh - cuz the animation was badass for Judgement Both back then 

4. Atmos - remember spamming G Force 199 to level up back in the FFIX days

5. Bahamut - just because I can't think of anything else. Mega flare is also one of the strongest attacks. so Yeah.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 20, 2021)

@Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja @January @Shrike @DeVision @Mysticreader @Perrin @ArabianLuffy top 3 Disney Princess? Let's go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 20, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja @January @Shrike @DeVision @Mysticreader @Perrin @ArabianLuffy top 3 Disney Princess? Let's go.


C.......confidential.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Dec 20, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja @January @Shrike @DeVision @Mysticreader @Perrin @ArabianLuffy top 3 Disney Princess? Let's go.


Malificient?

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 20, 2021)

January said:


> Malificient?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 21, 2021)

January said:


> Malificient?


MILF!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 21, 2021)

Shanks said:


> MILF!


Mother I like to Fry Rice For!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Perrin (Dec 21, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja @January @Shrike @DeVision @Mysticreader @Perrin @ArabianLuffy top 3 Disney Princess? Let's go.


Moana Frozen and Brave are great films

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 21, 2021)

Princess Leia, Merida, and Tiana

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 21, 2021)

Perrin said:


> Brave


I really liked that movie. I remember everyone being really excited for Meridas hair

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Yamato (Dec 21, 2021)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 21, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja @January @Shrike @DeVision @Mysticreader @Perrin @ArabianLuffy top 3 Disney Princess? Let's go.



Give me a list.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 21, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Top 5 ff summons. Go.
> 
> Nice.
> 
> ...



Oh Gilgamesh

That guy was really hard to defeat in the Arena  

He's a Legend too.

Actually imma swap some.

1- Bahamut

2- Leviathan

3- Gilgamesh

4 - Magus Sisters (Anima is too meh for my taste nowadays)

5- hmmm maybe I'll put here Shiva/Odin/Phoenix.

Summoner and summons are my favourites things in the games and I can't remember anything

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 21, 2021)

Shanks said:


> This is actually pretty hard, cuz it's been a long time. Even jumping on wiki with my laptop isn't easy. Form memory.
> 
> 2. Leviathan - who doesn't appreicate something that can create a Tsunami?
> 
> ...



I don't know if I ever used Atmos  

Does he appear in other installments besides IX?


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 21, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Give me a list.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 21, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I don't know if I ever used Atmos
> 
> Does he appear in other installments besides IX?


Don't think so. It was pretty OP... Scatter attacks and max damage. Good for low level exp farming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 21, 2021)

@Lurko

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Dec 21, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja @January @Shrike @DeVision @Mysticreader @Perrin @ArabianLuffy top 3 Disney Princess? Let's go.


Uhhh

Mulan
Merida
Pocahontas 

I guess? Haven't really seen a disney movie besides Brave in like 10 years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 21, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja @January @Shrike @DeVision @Mysticreader @Perrin @ArabianLuffy top 3 Disney Princess? Let's go.



Hmm 

In no order

Merida

Jasmine  

The fighting girl with the tiny red dragon maybe?

Mu was her name?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 21, 2021)

Shrike said:


> Uhhh
> 
> Mulan
> Merida
> ...



That's it Mulan!

Shrike you were faster than searching on Google/Wiki

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shrike (Dec 21, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> That's it Mulan!
> 
> Shrike you were faster than searching on Google/Wiki


That's what she said. 


Wait 


...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 21, 2021)

@Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja @January @Shrike @DeVision @Mysticreader @Perrin @ArabianLuffy

Have you guys ever played the Breath of Fire Series?

That Ryu and Fou Lu Dragon Transformations in BoF IV were just top tier

Human mode, Hybrid mode, Dragon mode.

The Hybrid was pretty cool.


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 21, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Don't think so. It was pretty OP... Scatter attacks and max damage. Good for low level exp farming.



If I still played games I would definitely play FFIX and FFXIV. Kinda miss it sometimes.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 21, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja @January @Shrike @DeVision @Mysticreader @Perrin @ArabianLuffy top 3 Disney Princess? Let's go.


Elsa, Belle n  Jasmine based on those few films I saw

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 21, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja @January @Shrike @DeVision @Mysticreader @Perrin @ArabianLuffy
> 
> *Have you guys ever played the Breath of Fire Series?
> *
> ...


Nope, more into FF, DQ and Suikoden

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 21, 2021)

No love for kotr or Eden


----------



## Shanks (Dec 21, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja @January @Shrike @DeVision @Mysticreader @Perrin @ArabianLuffy
> 
> Have you guys ever played the Breath of Fire Series?
> 
> ...


Talking about Breath of fire and didn't tag me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 21, 2021)

@Mysticreader what games does Atmos appears in?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 21, 2021)

Back in the days, I have a computer with no internet. I would go to the internet cafe and download all the SNES rpg and later strategy games. Don't know why I like those so much....maybe I just like to see the numbers goes up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 21, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja @January @Shrike @DeVision @Mysticreader @Perrin @ArabianLuffy
> 
> Have you guys ever played the Breath of Fire Series?
> 
> ...



Played the first 4 BoF.


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 21, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Talking about Breath if fire and didn't tag me



I used your tags from your previous post

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 21, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I used your tags from your previous post


That will be five bucks!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 21, 2021)

Only played bof 1 and 2 though. 2 was very heart felt. I think I played it about 10 times.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 21, 2021)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 21, 2021)

Outside of FF series, Lufia is probably one of my favourites.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 21, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja @January @Shrike @DeVision @Mysticreader @Perrin @ArabianLuffy
> 
> Have you guys ever played the Breath of Fire Series?
> 
> ...



Didn't play it, but sounds familiar. Hm..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 21, 2021)

Ryu was OP in bof 1 though. Kinda make the other characters a little useless.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 21, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Only played bof 1 and 2 though. 2 was very heart felt. I think I played it about 10 times.



2 had a good story yes.



Shanks said:


> Ryu was OP in bof 1 though. Kinda make the other characters a little useless.



That was my favourite part about BoF I.

The guy would transform into a Dragon and lay waste to the enemies.

I didn't like III that much because there weren't transformations but only 1 time attacks with Ryu.

IV was similar to I in that if you tamed Kaiser (the final Dragon Transformation) you could pretty much do the same. Although there were Combos there with helped the others become relevant.

Ryu and Nina are the iconics one there.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 21, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja @January @Shrike @DeVision @Mysticreader @Perrin @ArabianLuffy top 3 Disney Princess? Let's go.


Cinderella
Aurora
Belle

and how dare you to mention my greatness along with these bunch of simpy peasants?


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 21, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Didn't play it, but sounds familiar. Hm..



It was quite good at the time. Now I don't think they made any new ones since BoF V (which I didn't play)


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 21, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja @January @Shrike @DeVision @Mysticreader @Perrin @ArabianLuffy top 3 Disney Princess? Let's go.


Cooperate answer:

Snow White
Our First

Cinderella
Our most Popular 

Elsa and Anna
Our most profitable 


Mouse Ears off:

Jasmine 
Ariel
Belle


Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja @January @Shrike @DeVision @Mysticreader @Perrin @ArabianLuffy
> 
> Have you guys ever played the Breath of Fire Series?
> 
> ...


Sorry, but not all.


Mysticreader said:


> No love for kotr or Eden


I have not played Knights of the old republic in a long time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Dec 21, 2021)

Are we doing One Piece End of Year thread this year @convict @Soca


----------



## Shanks (Dec 21, 2021)

B Rabbit said:


> Are we doing One Piece End of Year thread this year @convict @Soca


Maybe instead of doing polls, pick a panel of 10 judges to vote and decide?

@Kinjin @Soca @convict 

Gotta keep the tradition going


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 21, 2021)

What's this convo title


----------



## Shanks (Dec 21, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> What's this convo title


I thought people rep me everytime I get a notification here


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 21, 2021)

Shanks said:


> I thought people rep me everytime I get a notification here



 

Yeah because of the numbers. 

We have potential to make some Disney Princesses titles and we go for Corporate's marketing smh


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 21, 2021)

@Mickey Mouse

Behold

"Alibaba & Jasmine: a 1001 Nights Arabic Tale"

Much better


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 21, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Mickey Mouse
> 
> Behold
> 
> ...


You are self marketing.




Get out.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kinjin (Dec 21, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @Kinjin
> 
> How can I access the emotes that are not in the emote bar anymore?
> 
> I remember there was a way in the previous XF version but no idea about this one.


You happened to ask during a very busy time lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 21, 2021)

Kinjin said:


> You happened to ask during a very busy time lol



Nw. Thanks

I can't seem to find what I was looking for though.



Mickey Mouse said:


> You are self marketing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see you're not a fan of love stories.

Thought Disney was heads over wheels for that kind of stuff.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 21, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Nw. Thanks
> 
> I can't seem to find what I was looking for though.
> 
> ...


No. What you are trying to do is self market on the back of Disney. We do not tolerate that. You either do it yourself or for us.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (Dec 21, 2021)

5000 likes.
I can now smell when @NotTommy is online


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 21, 2021)

Am at Spidey Man right now my dudes

Heard it was real good so I’m excited for it to start after these trailers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 21, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No. What you are trying to do is self market on the back of Disney. We do not tolerate that. You either do it yourself or for us.



It could have been a fruitful partnership between Alibaba Group and Disney. A .issed opportunity.

No wonder Disney's profits have plummeted recently


----------



## Shanks (Dec 21, 2021)

Just had a fight with this young waitress. Fucken bitch. My family walked out of the restaurant.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 21, 2021)

Just gave them a 1 star review. I'm going to make sure to find their email and make sure their management knows about it also.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 21, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Just had a fight with this young waitress. Fucken bitch. My family walked out of the restaurant.





Shanks said:


> Just gave them a 1 star review. I'm going to make sure to find their email and make sure their management knows about it also.


It happens......except at Disney. Bring your family there next!


----------



## Shanks (Dec 21, 2021)

I want to find their bosses email and make a formal complaint. Hate people like that..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 22, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Mysticreader what games does Atmos appears in?


As a summon, only in 9, u r right 

Do remember him as an enemy boss in 5 in the 2nd world. Mayb in other installments too, not sure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 22, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I have not played Knights of the old republic in a long time.


Meant kotr the summon in FF7

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 22, 2021)

But KOTOR is a good game, enjoyed that too 

Think there's going to b a remake of it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 22, 2021)

Happy Bday @RayanOO, have a gd one

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## dergeist (Dec 22, 2021)

Mysticreader said:


> As a summon, only in 9, u r right
> 
> Do remember him as an enemy boss in 5 in the 2nd world. Mayb in other installments too, not sure



Yeah, he's only in 9 as a summon, iirc. Isn't he used against Lindblum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 22, 2021)

Doesn't he appear in XI and XIII too as a summon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Perrin (Dec 22, 2021)

Captain Quincy said:


> Am at Spidey Man right now my dudes
> 
> Heard it was real good so I’m excited for it to start after these trailers


Verdict

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 22, 2021)

Perrin said:


> Verdict


9/10. Not gonna spoil anything but it made me feel all kinds of emotions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 22, 2021)

@Shanks so what did the waitress do?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 22, 2021)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Shanks so what did the waitress do?


Think she is smart, but Being a smart ass little bitch cuz of something the kid did. I've go to different restaurants 3 times a week. Never have I ever...

Still pissed off after sleeping. I feel like calling fairwork and reporting them for exploiting old Asian women who can't speak English and under paying them way below the minimum wage and tax evasion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 22, 2021)

First time I see this here.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 22, 2021)

First time I see this here. @Mickey Mouse wanna Ace figurine?


----------



## January (Dec 23, 2021)

@Mickey Mouse we could rename the thread Christmas edition


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 23, 2021)

Shanks said:


> First time I see this here. @Mickey Mouse wanna Ace figurine?





January said:


> @Mickey Mouse we could rename the thread Christmas edition


What.......is wrong with you two!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 23, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What.......is wrong with you two!?


Offering you a preso worth $35!!!


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 23, 2021)

Princess Edition is good

Or Princess: Christmas Edition


----------



## Shanks (Dec 23, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Princess Edition is good
> 
> Or Princess: Christmas Edition


This is why Blade left

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 23, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 24, 2021)

It is now Christmas in some parts of the world. Take care boys and girls! May all your wishes come true and stay awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Firo (Dec 24, 2021)

Happy holidays gang.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Gin (Dec 24, 2021)

happy birthday


----------



## Shanks (Dec 24, 2021)




----------



## January (Dec 24, 2021)

Merry Christmas everyone!

Christmas Song by One Piece Voice Actors

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 25, 2021)

Get your lazy ass back to work @Alibaba Saluja . What's going on here?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Dec 25, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Get your lazy ass back to work @Alibaba Saluja . What's going on here?


Alibaba ran off with the Disney princess

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 25, 2021)

Hello my friends. 
Wish every one of you merry Christmas. Take care, and see you soon.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 3


----------



## Chronophage (Dec 25, 2021)

Anyone have the video?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 25, 2021)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 25, 2021)

Merry Xmas everyone

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Soca (Dec 26, 2021)

Happy Holidays guys  

I request permission to take this hat off

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Soca (Dec 26, 2021)

hh


----------



## Shrike (Dec 27, 2021)

Whoever wants to be there be there  

3hrs


----------



## DeVision (Dec 27, 2021)

Shrike said:


> Whoever wants to be there be there
> 
> 3hrs




Ponoć?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 27, 2021)

@A Optimistic wow.. Didn't expect you to stand the waiting people up.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Satsuki (Dec 27, 2021)

Ten years ago I read one piece and it changed my life
Ten years later I’m rereading and it’s still fantastic

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 28, 2021)

Happy Bday @Skyfall 

Have a good one

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Skyfall (Dec 28, 2021)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @Skyfall
> 
> Have a good one


Thank you


----------



## Soca (Dec 28, 2021)

G'day gents. 

Got my ear pierced today

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Perrin (Dec 28, 2021)

Soca said:


> G'day gents.
> 
> Got my ear pierced today


Oh no! What bit you!?


----------



## January (Dec 28, 2021)

Soca said:


> G'day gents.
> 
> Got my ear pierced today


never too late to make those dreams happen


----------



## Soca (Dec 28, 2021)

Perrin said:


> Oh no! What bit you!?


A fucking big ass hornet  



January said:


> never too late to make those dreams happen


Bout to become a kpop star. Korean girls here i come

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Perrin (Dec 28, 2021)

Soca said:


> A fucking big ass hornet
> 
> 
> Bout to become a kpop star. Korean girls here i come


I'm finally starting to get a row of wins so best of luck to you, nice when life throws u some good rolls once in a while

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Perrin (Dec 28, 2021)

Is there a way to put someone on ur ignore list for a 24hr period?
Scenario: You drop a savage burn but can't be bothered with their comebacks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 28, 2021)

I just fucking watched Spiderman no way home.

I'm..... I'm depressed. :/
Great movie.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## January (Dec 28, 2021)

Perrin said:


> Is there a way to put someone on ur ignore list for a 24hr period?
> Scenario: You drop a savage burn but can't be bothered with their comebacks.


question is, will your mind leave you alone once you ignore them

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (Dec 28, 2021)

January said:


> question is, will your mind leave you alone once you ignore them


You sound like my abandoned children

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Dec 28, 2021)

DeVision said:


> I just fucking watched Spiderman no way home.
> 
> I'm..... I'm depressed. :/
> Great movie.


yeah, weird i was depressed as well after watching the flick, didn't get it why though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## January (Dec 28, 2021)

Perrin said:


> You sound like my abandoned children


dad, is that you?


----------



## Perrin (Dec 28, 2021)

January said:


> dad, is that you?


It takes a special daughter to hide herself online as January when her name is April

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Dec 28, 2021)

Perrin said:


> It takes a special daughter to hide herself online as January when her name is April




bro, i'm a guy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Perrin (Dec 28, 2021)

January said:


> bro, i'm a guy


well this is awkward

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Dec 28, 2021)

January said:


> yeah, weird i was depressed as well after watching the flick, didn't get it why though.



I see a few reasons.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 28, 2021)

Perrin said:


> Is there a way to put someone on ur ignore list for a 24hr period?
> Scenario: You drop a savage burn but can't be bothered with their comebacks.


Just put em on ignore for 24 hours sir  


DeVision said:


> I just fucking watched Spiderman no way home.
> 
> I'm..... I'm depressed. :/
> Great movie.


I completely understand why it's depressing. 

Spoiler tag anything for the cats who have'nt seen the movie tho if y'all gonna talk about it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## January (Dec 28, 2021)

why is it depressing?

maybe it might help me figure out something i'm missing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 28, 2021)

January said:


> why is it depressing?




*Spoiler*: __ 



All the relationships he's made over the years with the avengers and his friends and all the sacrifices Tony had made for him to get him where he was are basically all gone because they don't remember him. He's all alone now and from the tone of the film I think he made the decision to not tell his friends about him because he's trying to atone for all the mistakes he made that got him to his position. That to me is what makes it most depressing because he's being too hard on himself when all his friends, Aunt May and even the other spider-mans wouldn't have wanted him to think. 

But this is what's supposed to make Spider-Man a tragic hero tho because he's not supposed to be a super successful person, he's just a super lonely guy trying to do good  

The other despressing part for me was Andrews Spider-Man saving MJ ad him breaking down because it's what he couldn't do for Gwen. Or before the last battle when he said he was lame and Tobey's Spider-Man was like stop it, you're not lame you're amazing  

Honestly the whole thing was just super good in the most depressing way

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## DeVision (Dec 28, 2021)

Soca said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



Not only that.
1st Yeah, the stuff Marc explained. When he saw MJ's bandaid, he remembered how he's at fault. That stuff was emotional. Tom did a great job in that scene.

2nd Aunt May's death. Fuck you for doing this. (

3rd The convo between the three of them. One explaining how Uncle Ben died, the other how Gwen died. Was sad af.

4th Andrew saving MJ. The tears in his eyes. So sad. Heart breaking scene.

5th The graveyard scene with Happy Hogan.


It's just as Marc said. It was great, but also sad as much as great.
Loved the concept with the multiverse. Didn't expect it to go this well tbh. And I never expected Tobey and Andrew to come back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 28, 2021)

*Spoiler*: __ 





DeVision said:


> 2nd Aunt May's death. Fuck you for doing this. (


This threw me for a loop because she really got up like everything was ok but nope  



DeVision said:


> 5th The graveyard scene with Happy Hogan.


Dude when he asked Peter how he knew May, I was like what? Then I remembered that everyone forgot and was just like oh right, fuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 28, 2021)

NWH was a rollercoaster of emotions. One moment I feel tears coming up and another I feel hype as hell.


*Spoiler*: __ 



It was so hard to watch the villains beat the hell out of Peter in the apartment building. Every time Osborn smashed him around I felt my heart drop again. And then they followed it up with the return of Tobey and Andrew and that made my heart soar again. It was such a great movie.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## trance (Dec 28, 2021)

bruh NWH was absolutely lit, second fav MCU movie after infinity war

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 28, 2021)

Chronophage said:


> Anyone have the video?


Nawwwww.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 29, 2021)

Amazing how no mods deleted the spam in question and complaint for a long time. How many mods do we have in this forum? 50?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 29, 2021)

Back on the treadmill after 2 weeks of foot pain.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 29, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Back on the treadmill after 2 weeks of foot pain.


Try watching Baki while on the treadmill. Its a very unique experience lol.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Dec 29, 2021)

3 more days till @January  begins


----------



## firefist (Dec 29, 2021)

damn, a convo thread, whats up


----------



## firefist (Dec 29, 2021)

and they cut down the one piece sectiond man, no more anime stuff.


----------



## January (Dec 29, 2021)

12hadoooo0 said:


> damn, a convo thread, whats up


hey there

haven't seen you around for a while



12hadoooo0 said:


> and they cut down the one piece sectiond man, no more anime stuff.


yes, happened over a year ago, i think. But we got the Zorp's special anime thread for weekly eps.


----------



## firefist (Dec 29, 2021)

January said:


> hey there
> 
> haven't seen you around for a while
> 
> ...



hmm...who did you used to be? dont remember anyone with january as a name lol


----------



## firefist (Dec 29, 2021)

omg, i just put on the damn naruto vintage legacy style on, man, is this nostalgic (a little bit).

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## firefist (Dec 29, 2021)

makes me remember the old times. before we all jumped ship to tmf and pretty much established OL 2.0 for a good while. guess it is a dead forum over there now lol, cant even reach it anymore. but it pretty much started with a significant amount of old opbd convo dudes who were just tired of nf lol.

I am such a fucking e-boomer omg lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## January (Dec 29, 2021)

12hadoooo0 said:


> hmm...who did you used to be? dont remember anyone with january as a name lol


my previous username was ownerzeff, used to lurk around mostly in spoiler section


----------



## January (Dec 29, 2021)

12hadoooo0 said:


> makes me remember the old times. before we all jumped ship to tmf and pretty much established OL 2.0 for a good while. guess it is a dead forum over there now lol, cant even reach it anymore. but it pretty much started with a significant amount of old opbd convo dudes who were just tired of nf lol.
> 
> I am such a fucking e-boomer omg lol


It happens every once a while, people get together mostly due to some random incident. Hang around for a while, i'm sure they will check in soon.


----------



## firefist (Dec 29, 2021)

can I even post multiple times in a row in here? (I dont even remember the name for doing that anymore lol)

anyway, seeing as how nobody seems to post in here at the moment, allow me to.


there were some good times on this forum, and being here again, it blows the dust off of some old memories.
I remember how these threads would always derail into some stupid nonsense lol. PoPs would always argue and was known to be the guy who just couldnt let go, lol. But it was all fun and dandy. MC would be kind of the glue that stuck everything together. I dont think that I saw MC post even much in the One Piece subforums lol he was a true convohead. MC and FE would always have some weird shit going on lol. Nova was here too, he was a funny cunt, lol. I remember how GM used to be heavy into general battledome stuff. Gil would constantly be sealed (can you even rep people anymore lol?). And of course many other members, who changed names so many damn times I can barely keep track anymore lol. Avalon, MrChubz, Z, V, Marcello, Minty, SixxPaths (I remember something about elephants lol), Ultra, Doflamingo, Great Potato, Halaros, my one buddy who last told me that he is bi and I cant for the life remember his name(S), capital S because he changed his name like boxers lol) anymore lol. damn shit was fun (not sure if some of them started on TMF or here, cant remember that much lol)
The Anime subsection was great, there was a dude called XMURADX, I think, who would always provide like pure infodumps of episodes when it came to animators and behind the scenes stuff. I remember how the mods were fucking disliked lol, especially PoP had like massive beef with someone lol. what was his name, gregg or something...
We also used to have some "initiatives," in order to make this forum thrive more. I created a how to get into one piece thread, its prolly deleted now lol. We also had set competitions were people would make avatar and signature sets based on one one piece character. I think I won the Akainu one lol. Another mods name was something like Kusuruirui or something, I think it was a character from that one classic anime with the witch doctor and yokais or something lol
When Kizaru was first introduced, shit was poppin off in the fanclub section lol. I think during that time, where One Piece was at Shabaody/Impel Down/Paramount War there was soo much hype, dude. I remember how we were all so excited around the end of ID were they would start to escape lol, every weekly chapter discussion was just oozing with fangasms lol.
I think that was also during the time were Bleach was around the latter part of Hueco Mundo. I remember a thread that was something like is Whitebeard gay, and how some people were soo baited and pissed lol

how time flies lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Perrin (Dec 29, 2021)

Wheres the escape room?
If the forum gets deleted where would we all move to?


----------



## January (Dec 29, 2021)

Perrin said:


> Wheres the escape room?
> If the forum gets deleted where would we all move to?


Bleach forum


----------



## firefist (Dec 29, 2021)

January said:


> my previous username was ownerzeff, used to lurk around mostly in spoiler section


hmm, not quite sure, I usually kept away from the spoiler section, ever since someone spoiled us by telling whitebeards df powers lol he literally posted that shit on peoples profiles lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 29, 2021)

Oh yea, I remember a firefist. This is Marc.



firefist said:


> Minty



Been quite a while since I heard this one.


----------



## firefist (Dec 29, 2021)

Soca said:


> Oh yea, I remember a firefist. This is Marc.
> 
> 
> 
> Been quite a while since I heard this one.


it is THE firefist, my dude, lol hows it going?

and ye, minty was always about that  R A P and double entendres lol

I just went threw my old PMs going back to like 08, jeeeeeez, , asking people for sets, planning raids, all that mafia game stuff lol


----------



## Gledania (Dec 29, 2021)

trance said:


> bruh NWH was absolutely lit, second fav MCU movie after infinity war


I liked avenger end game more than infinity.

But yeah NWH was cool. Mostly because of nostalgia tho. If you didn't watch the previous spiderman and Amazing Spiderman , you wouldnt like it.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 29, 2021)

firefist said:


> I can barely keep track anymore lol. _*Avalon*_, MrChubz, Z, Marcello, Minty, SixxPaths (I remember something about elephants lol), Ultra, Doflamingo, *Great Potato,* Halaros, my one buddy


@A Optimistic @Great Potato you know this dude ?

XMURADX Halaros and PoP went to the millenium forums which is now kind of a discord group. I guess Ava and GP can tell you more about them.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 29, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Back on the treadmill after 2 weeks of foot pain.




eeeeeey makin sport are we ? I lost 18 pound in 3 months.


I'll reach the 70 kilo , I CAN DO IT

Reactions: Winner 1 | GODA 1


----------



## firefist (Dec 29, 2021)

Gledonux said:


> @A Optimistic @Great Potato you know this dude ?
> 
> XMURADX Halaros and PoP went to the millenium forums which is now kind of a discord group. I guess Ava and GP can tell you more about them.


eh, its cool, I remember visiting once some time before the forums seemingly vanished and there were just too many new people and too little of the old garde lol so it already felt like a different place. just wanted to browse through some old threads for nostalgia.


----------



## trance (Dec 29, 2021)

Gledonux said:


> But yeah NWH was cool. Mostly because of nostalgia tho. If you didn't watch the previous spiderman and




*Spoiler*: __ 



that said, willem dafoe's GG damn near stole the show; on par with heath ledger's joker imo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trance (Dec 29, 2021)

i have watched the previous iterations of spiderman films too btw


----------



## Gledania (Dec 29, 2021)

trance said:


> nostalgia wasn't the biggest thing going for it tho
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


you enjoyed the fighting scenes ?
I liked the acting. The characters. The nostalgia. And the fact that peter will go back to being the spider man we knew , 
*Spoiler*: __ 



who pass to struggle with no help.




As for the rest ... the fighting wasn't amazing and the plot seemed a bit confusing. Especially 
*Spoiler*: __ 



the whole Dr.Strange stuff


.


----------



## trance (Dec 29, 2021)

Gledonux said:


> you enjoyed the fighting scenes ?
> I liked the acting. The characters. The nostalgia. And the fact that peter will go back to being the spider man we knew , who pass to struggle with no help.
> 
> As for the rest ... the fighting wasn't amazing and the plot seemed a bit confusing. Especially the whole Dr.Strange stuff.


spoilers dawg

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 29, 2021)

trance said:


> spoilers dawg


done , edit your quote as well.

Tho he was in the trailer tho ? Everybody and their mother already know that.


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 29, 2021)

Gledonux said:


> done , edit your quote as well.
> 
> Tho he was in the trailer tho ? Everybody and their mother already know that.


Think he meant this part lol:  
*Spoiler*: __ 



And the fact that peter will go back to being the spider man we knew , who pass to struggle with no help.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 29, 2021)

Captain Quincy said:


> Think he meant this part lol:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


I added that too  thanks


----------



## Shanks (Dec 29, 2021)

Gledonux said:


> eeeeeey makin sport are we ? I lost 18 pound in 3 months.
> 
> 
> I'll reach the 70 kilo , I CAN DO IT


That is awesome mate. I only want to loose 7 to 10 Kg and be healthy. Proven to be very difficult.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 29, 2021)

Shanks said:


> That is awesome mate. I only want to loose 7 to 10 Kg and be healthy. Proven to be very difficult.



Just stop overeating yourself you fat piece of aussie shit.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 29, 2021)

Shanks said:


> That is awesome mate. I only want to loose 7 to 10 Kg and be healthy. Proven to be very difficult.


How much are you now ? It depend on wether you are in begining state or if you started your diet like long ago. At first it's super easy. Simply avoiding eating food in between the daily meals (breakfest , afternood , and dinner) and avoiding things with too much sugar will have you lose 7 kilos or more very easily at the begining. But the more you'll lose , the more it will be difficult. I'm losing 1 kilo per week now yet when I started I used to lose 2 or 3.

I'm doing the keto diet. It's a diet where you have to eat meat everyday and avoid any kind of sugar (at least not above 20g ... like , you can eat an apple , but don't touch to bread pasta pizza corns , as well as sweets).


----------



## Shanks (Dec 29, 2021)

Gledonux said:


> How much are you now ? It depend on wether you are in begining state or if you started your diet like long ago. At first it's super easy. Simply avoiding eating food in between the daily meals (breakfest , afternood , and dinner) and avoiding things with too much sugar will have you lose 7 kilos or more very easily at the begining. But the more you'll lose , the more it will be difficult. I'm losing 1 kilo per week now yet when I started I used to lose 2 or 3.
> 
> I'm doing the keto diet. It's a diet where you have to eat meat everyday and avoid any kind of sugar (at least not above 20g ... like , you can eat an apple , but don't touch to bread pasta pizza corns , as well as sweets).


Hehe, Lost 5 KG about 6 months ago, but got stuck there. I'm not fat though. Just have a few medical inssues that can benifit with better diet and losing about 5 more KGs. 

I know what I problem is though. I simply like good food and not into wasting money on diet programs  . I can loose more if I really wanted to, but it's the holidays session, so....


----------



## Shanks (Dec 29, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Just stop overeating yourself you fat piece of aussie shit.


Good to see you too @DeVision

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 29, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Good to see you too @DeVision



You know I love you. 
I just can't display my love other than flaming. <3

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 29, 2021)

DeVision said:


> You know I love you.
> I just can't display my love other than flaming. <3



Wait? I just did?

Fuck you @Shanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 29, 2021)

@Light D Lamperouge I'm excercising to Kaikai Kitan

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 29, 2021)

@Alibaba Saluja let's go baby


----------



## Gledania (Dec 29, 2021)

@Shanks would you be ok about telling us your weight ?  I can do it myself if you want.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 29, 2021)

What is your top 5 anime music? @Mickey Mouse @DeVision @Perrin @Captain Quincy @Gledonux @Alibaba Saluja @Mysticreader @Yamato @Ren. @Lurko @Rinoa @Light D Lamperouge @January ?

*Mine:*

1. Bluebird - Naruto


2. Demon Slayer - Kimetsu no Yaiba

3. Demon Slayer - Gurenge

4. One Piece - Bink Sake

5. Evangelion - Cruel Angel

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shanks (Dec 29, 2021)

Gledonux said:


> @Shanks would you be ok about telling us your weight ?  I can do it myself if you want.


77KG, 178 CM Height.


----------



## Perrin (Dec 29, 2021)

Shanks said:


> What is your top 5 anime music? @Mickey Mouse @DeVision @Perrin @Captain Quincy @Gledonux @Alibaba Saluja @Mysticreader @Yamato @Ren. @Lurko @Rinoa @Light D Lamperouge @January ?
> 
> *Mine:*
> 
> ...


Cell theme - dragonball
You got the touch - opening to transformers movie
Catch them, catch them now - pokemon
Dadadada da da dadada - victory fanfare from final fantasy X
The terrible one piece dub rap


----------



## DeVision (Dec 29, 2021)

No anime music favs. Sorry.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 29, 2021)

Shanks said:


> 77KG, 178 CM Height.


seem pretty ok to me.

I'm pretty much the same size but 82KG

You wanna reach the 70KG ? 77 doesn't seem fat too much for me for this size at least (especially if you're a muscular person)


----------



## Shanks (Dec 29, 2021)

Gledonux said:


> seem pretty ok to me.
> 
> I'm pretty much the same size but 82KG
> 
> You wanna reach the 70KG ? 77 doesn't seem fat too much for me for this size at least (especially if you're a muscular person)


Yeah, maybe lose 10KG, then start doing weights and gain a few extra kilo of muscles.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 29, 2021)

Maybe go hard in mid Jan when I'm back at work.


----------



## January (Dec 29, 2021)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soca (Dec 29, 2021)

firefist said:


> it is THE firefist, my dude, lol hows it going?
> 
> and ye, minty was always about that  R A P and double entendres lol
> 
> I just went threw my old PMs going back to like 08, jeeeeeez, , asking people for sets, planning raids, all that mafia game stuff lol


Raids were pretty interesting back then ngl  


DeVision said:


> No anime music favs. Sorry.


Why you lying?


----------



## January (Dec 29, 2021)

found this

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 29, 2021)

Shanks said:


> What is your top 5 anime music? @Mickey Mouse @DeVision @Perrin @Captain Quincy @Gledonux @Alibaba Saluja @Mysticreader @Yamato @Ren. @Lurko @Rinoa @Light D Lamperouge @January ?
> 
> *Mine:*
> 
> ...




Majin Buu theme Faulconer version
Voracity the OP for Overlord season 3.......literally the whole top 10 good thing about all of Overlord.
Yu Yu Hakusho Battle theme best anime of all time
Pillar Men theme from Jojo's a great series

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 29, 2021)

Shanks said:


> @Light D Lamperouge I'm excercising to Kaikai Kitan


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 29, 2021)

Shanks said:


> What is your top 5 anime music? @Mickey Mouse @DeVision @Perrin @Captain Quincy @Gledonux @Alibaba Saluja @Mysticreader @Yamato @Ren. @Lurko @Rinoa @Light D Lamperouge @January ?
> 
> *Mine:*
> 
> ...










Off the top of my head. I prolly forgot a lot.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 29, 2021)

Shanks said:


> What is your top 5 anime music? @Mickey Mouse @DeVision @Perrin @Captain Quincy @Gledonux @Alibaba Saluja @Mysticreader @Yamato @Ren. @Lurko @Rinoa @Light D Lamperouge @January ?
> 
> *Mine:*
> 
> ...


Top 5 OPs in no order:

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yamato (Dec 30, 2021)

1

2

3

4

5

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shanks (Dec 30, 2021)

firefist said:


> damn, a convo thread, whats up


Hi there. Nice name.


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 30, 2021)

Shanks said:


> What is your top 5 anime music? @Mickey Mouse @DeVision @Perrin @Captain Quincy @Gledonux @Alibaba Saluja @Mysticreader @Yamato @Ren. @Lurko @Rinoa @Light D Lamperouge @January ?
> 
> *Mine:*
> 
> ...


I need to think about it atm the only one stuck in my head is this one. Really like it .

Edit

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 30, 2021)

Shanks said:


> What is your top 5 anime music? @Mickey Mouse @DeVision @Perrin @Captain Quincy @Gledonux @Alibaba Saluja @Mysticreader @Yamato @Ren. @Lurko @Rinoa @Light D Lamperouge @January ?
> 
> *Mine:*
> 
> ...


Got loads 

Some I rmb in my playlist

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soca (Dec 30, 2021)

Mysticreader said:


> Got loads
> 
> Some I rmb in my playlist


Best op song

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 30, 2021)

Thanks guys. Going to try to listen to most of them the next time I'm on the treadmill.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 30, 2021)

Shanks said:


> What is your top 5 anime music? @Mickey Mouse @DeVision @Perrin @Captain Quincy @Gledonux @Alibaba Saluja @Mysticreader @Yamato @Ren. @Lurko @Rinoa @Light D Lamperouge @January ?
> 
> *Mine:*
> 
> ...



Don't have really.

If last year then I had a couple.


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 30, 2021)

I see this thread got lively a bit.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 30, 2021)

Soca said:


> Why you lying?



I really don't.. Or at least I never searched a anime Song on YouTube to listen to it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 30, 2021)

Soca said:


> Best op song


Agree, still my fav OP one  

Love the visuals with the nostalgic crew intro recaps/training scenes too, just perfect to sum up the end of part 1

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 30, 2021)

Let's spur things up a bit.

Your top 5 anime that you enjoyed the most watching? @Mickey Mouse @DeVision @Perrin @Captain Quincy @Gledonux @Shanks @Mysticreader @Yamato @Ren. @Lurko @Rinoa @Light D Lamperouge @January

In no order

Quintuplets
Danmachi
Code Geass
Fate/Stay Night
Le Fruit de La Grisaia 

Honorable mention to Date a Live, Full Metal Alchemist and HxH. But I'm sure I'm forgetting a ton.

Before my harem genre spree it was something like

Death Note
Code Geass
Naruto
Re:Zero
Fate/Stay Night

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Perrin (Dec 30, 2021)

DBZ abridged
-
-
-
-
Full metal achemist
-
Baki
-
Naruto part 1
-
One piece

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 30, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Let's spur things up a bit.
> 
> Your top 5 anime that you enjoyed the most watching? @Mickey Mouse @DeVision @Perrin @Captain Quincy @Gledonux @Shanks @Mysticreader @Yamato @Ren. @Lurko @Rinoa @Light D Lamperouge @January
> 
> ...


DN 
CG/Monster 
JJK 
Kakegurui 





These are not my top 5 anime manga tho.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 30, 2021)

Once again, I'm an manga reader and no anime watcher.
Animes I've watched :

One Piece, Naruto, Gantz, Hellsing, SAO, Death Note


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 30, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Let's spur things up a bit.
> 
> Your top 5 anime that you enjoyed the most watching? @Mickey Mouse @DeVision @Perrin @Captain Quincy @Gledonux @Shanks @Mysticreader @Yamato @Ren. @Lurko @Rinoa @Light D Lamperouge @January
> 
> ...


In no order:

Bleach
JoJo
One Piece
Hajime no Ippo
Gurren Lagann


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 30, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Let's spur things up a bit.
> 
> Your top 5 anime that you enjoyed the most watching? @Mickey Mouse @DeVision @Perrin @Captain Quincy @Gledonux @Shanks @Mysticreader @Yamato @Ren. @Lurko @Rinoa @Light D Lamperouge @January
> 
> ...





Hhhhhhmmmmm 

Yu Yu Hakusho ( @DeVision  i highly recommended this)
DBZ
JoJo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 30, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Hhhhhhmmmmm
> 
> Yu Yu Hakusho ( @DeVision  i highly recommended this)
> DBZ
> JoJo



Oh damn, yeah.. Forgot DB, DBZ, DB Super.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 30, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Oh damn, yeah.. Forgot DB, DBZ, DB Super.


You.....forgot!?


----------



## January (Dec 30, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Let's spur things up a bit.
> 
> Your top 5 anime that you enjoyed the most watching?  @January



Bikini Warriors


----------



## DeVision (Dec 30, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You.....forgot!?



Yeah. It happens. 
I watched Pokemon, Digimon, Inuyasha, Detective Conan too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 30, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Yeah. It happens.
> I watched Pokemon, Digimon, Inuyasha, Detective Conan too


Yeah.....forgetting happens.....


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 30, 2021)

Sometimes I forget to forget


----------



## Shanks (Dec 30, 2021)

Top 5 anime huh? In no particular order:
- Hunter X Hunter 
- DB series 
- Naruto 
- One piece 
- Demon Slayer 

I only read mangas innitially to know what's next. And then this stupid forum made me keep reading manga like you nerds.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Dec 30, 2021)

@Shanks Gonna eat like a porc tomorow. I'll make an exeption cause it will be my birthday  

I'll reach the 26.


I wanna stay young

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 30, 2021)

Gledonux said:


> @Shanks Gonna eat like a porc tomorow. I'll make an exeption cause it will be my birthday
> 
> I'll reach the 26.
> 
> ...


Just count your calories and then run it off. I once down a bucket of KFC and then went for a 20KM jog, lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 30, 2021)

@Shanks @Gledonux  My new year's resolution for 2022 is to get abs by summer

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shanks (Dec 30, 2021)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Shanks @Gledonux  My new year's resolution for 2022 is to get abs by summer


Go for it! 

Something I never managed to get

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 30, 2021)

GONNA BE THE SALE FOR ME !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Perrin (Dec 30, 2021)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Shanks @Gledonux  My new year's resolution for 2022 is to get abs by summer


I was so fit at uni, i walked around topless and had amazing abs. Now im rich but have a belly. Not awful or anything but knowing what i once looked like i wanna get back there. Annoyingly my wife is now getting very sexy so my competitive nature means im gonna have to get to it again.
Fortunately when i move into my dream house its a bit too rural for takeaways!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 30, 2021)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Shanks @Gledonux  My new year's resolution for 2022 is to get abs by summer


I will help by being y9ur biggest hater.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Gledania (Dec 30, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I will help by being y9ur biggest hater.


Eyooo Mouse.

It's been a long time.

You still checking birthdays ? Cause it's mine today


----------



## Perrin (Dec 30, 2021)

Silence


----------



## Gledania (Dec 30, 2021)

Perrin said:


> Silence


Yes my lord.


----------



## Perrin (Dec 30, 2021)

Gledonux said:


> Yes my lord.


Limerick and haiku converse only for 4 posts


----------



## January (Dec 30, 2021)

@Gledonux happy birthday mate

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 30, 2021)

Gledonux said:


> Eyooo Mouse.
> 
> It's been a long time.
> 
> You still checking birthdays ? Cause it's mine today


Not for the rest of the year......but I will make an exception. Next year will be the last year I do it. So today.




Happy Birthday @Gledonux  !!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 30, 2021)

Well Happy Birthday @Gledonux


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 30, 2021)

@Gledonux

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## trance (Dec 30, 2021)

@Gledonux who is that woman in your avatar?

(happy bday bruh  )

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MO (Dec 30, 2021)

@Soca


----------



## MO (Dec 30, 2021)

@Gledonux happy birthday!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Dec 30, 2021)

MO said:


> @Soca


Thought something had happened to you.


----------



## MO (Dec 30, 2021)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Thought something had happened to you.


wdym?


----------



## trance (Dec 30, 2021)

@MO whats the story behind your name?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MO (Dec 30, 2021)

trance said:


> @MO whats the story behind your name?


a nickname. Its was most people in real life(excluding family) call me.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 30, 2021)

@Gledonux  Happy Cake day .

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 30, 2021)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yamato (Dec 30, 2021)

Oden wouldn't be oden if it wasn't boiled!

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 31, 2021)

Yeah, Happy Birthday @Gledonux

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 31, 2021)

Btw, Australia really does have the best beaches in the world. There's over 100 beaches in my city and I haven't even visited half of them.

Visited "Fresh Water Beach" here today. Water was crystal clear and the sand was very clean. One of the best the fam have been to.

Reactions: Like 6 | Informative 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 31, 2021)

MO said:


> @Soca


Weird. She reminds me of one of my aunts


----------



## Gledania (Dec 31, 2021)

Thx y'all

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy Bday @Gledonux, have a good one

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy Birthday @Gledonux

Enjoy this special day


----------



## Shrike (Dec 31, 2021)

Perrin said:


> I was so fit at uni, i walked around topless and had amazing abs. Now im rich but have a belly. Not awful or anything but knowing what i once looked like i wanna get back there. Annoyingly my wife is now getting very sexy so my competitive nature means im gonna have to get to it again.
> Fortunately when i move into my dream house its a bit too rural for takeaways!


Same tbh


----------



## Shrike (Dec 31, 2021)

Oyyyy happy birthday @Gledonux, you grew up - to be a great guy who can think for himself and not just bandwagon on other people's narratives and opinions. Proud of ya bro.

I should clarify that most people aren't capable of this, so legit proud

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Dec 31, 2021)

RossellaFiamingo said:


>


You okay Rosi?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 31, 2021)

Shrike said:


> Same tbh


You fat and rich also now?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 31, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Let's spur things up a bit.
> 
> Your top 5 anime that you enjoyed the most watching? @Mickey Mouse @DeVision @Perrin @Captain Quincy @Gledonux @Shanks @Mysticreader @Yamato @Ren. @Lurko @Rinoa @Light D Lamperouge @January
> 
> ...


Another hard one, too many 

In no order that I can recall:
One Piece
RK(usually can rewatch the Kyoto arc just for Shishio n e juppon gatana)
Flame of Recca
Dbz
Slayers

Casual viewing:
Yakitate!! Japan
Yowamushi Pedal
Natsume Yuujinchuu
Chihayafuru
Kono Oto Tamare


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 31, 2021)

Btw @Gledonux 

How does it feel to have your birthday in  New Year's Eve?

Must be fun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (Dec 31, 2021)

Shanks said:


> You fat and rich also now?


Mega fat and omega poor.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Perrin (Dec 31, 2021)

Does noone else think dragonball abridged is the best anime?


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 31, 2021)

Shrike said:


> You okay Rosi?


 I have a 10 page literature review i have to submit and I haven't even started

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shrike (Dec 31, 2021)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I have a 10 page literature review i have to submit and I haven't even started


Lmaoo start typing and play some music, no distractions, toss the phone

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 31, 2021)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> I have a 10 page literature review i have to submit and I haven't even started



You gotta get in your Piccolo bag bro


----------



## Shrike (Dec 31, 2021)

Shanks said:


> You fat and rich also now?


Wait you really haven't seen me in Flamingo pimp coat smh, I thought you were sarcastic


----------



## Shanks (Dec 31, 2021)

Shrike said:


> Wait you really haven't seen me in Flamingo pimp coat smh, I thought you were sarcastic


Nope. I don't look at everyone's irl photo in general, lol


----------



## Shanks (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy New Year Everyone

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## Perrin (Dec 31, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Happy New Year Everyone


Uk based so giving it 12 hours but happy new year to you!
Seeing it in with poison?
Im looking forward to red wine and whiskey

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beyonce (Dec 31, 2021)

Is there an OL discord?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 31, 2021)

Beyonce said:


> Is there an OL discord?


Yeah, a few of them

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Dec 31, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Happy New Year Everyone


Happy new year bruh

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 31, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Happy New Year Everyone



Happy new year

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 31, 2021)

It's amazing how people all are doing different things in different parts of the world.

While some people are here shopping, others are traveling and others are celebrating already.

The world's too big to be wasting time working. 

Needed to be rich to go around a lot though


----------



## Shanks (Dec 31, 2021)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Needed to be rich to go around a lot though


Try marrying @Perrin or @Yamato

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 31, 2021)

Happy birthday Glen. @Gledonux 
Wish you all the best bro.   



Yamato said:


> Oden wouldn't be oden if it wasn't boiled!


That's oden? Doesn't look yummy tbh.


Soca said:


> Weird. She reminds me of one of my aunts


Can I be your Happy Hogan?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 31, 2021)

Shanks said:


> Try marrying @Perrin or @Yamato



I did saw these days in Christmas a woman who was all "let's meet in Beverly Hills" to a group she was with.

So chic.

She could bank me tbh.


----------



## MO (Dec 31, 2021)

Soca said:


> Weird. She reminds me of one of my aunts


your aunt can sing like that?


----------



## Soca (Dec 31, 2021)

DeVision said:


> Can I be your Happy Hogan?


No 




MO said:


> your aunt can sing like that?


She looks the same


----------



## MO (Dec 31, 2021)

Soca said:


> No
> 
> 
> 
> She looks the same


anyways I have been replaying the song. I might need to get into her catalogue.


----------



## Soca (Dec 31, 2021)

MO said:


> anyways I have been replaying the song. I might need to get into her catalogue.


Cool. Do you own a record player by chance?


----------



## MO (Dec 31, 2021)

Soca said:


> Cool. Do you own a record player by chance?


No. You?


----------



## Soca (Dec 31, 2021)

MO said:


> No. You?


no just figure I'd ask since yo're out here collecting catalogues n stuff


----------



## MO (Dec 31, 2021)

Soca said:


> no just figure I'd ask since yo're out here collecting catalogues n stuff


lol I didn't mean literally. I meant I'm going to start exploring her music.


----------



## trance (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Yamato (Dec 31, 2021)

DeVision said:


> That's oden? Doesn't look yummy tbh.


Yeah, it's not that tasty, but it's warm and comforting for the season. I also made it because, One Piece  

Got Oden's song stuck in my head for the past week.


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 31, 2021)

Hmm less people here than I thought.

Guess they all went to Athens or smth

Or are at home celebrating the new year


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 31, 2021)

Yamato said:


> Yeah, it's not that tasty, but it's warm and comforting for the season. I also made it because, One Piece
> 
> Got Oden's song stuck in my head for the past week.



Looks kinda similar to this



You just put a myriad of "random" stuff in a plate and eat it


----------



## Redline (Dec 31, 2021)

Send you all a quick msg to wish all the best friends do and foes... For a good ending in and and a Great start ! Remember to never give up in your dreams and keep on going no matter what u know better for yourself!
Catch you around..happy new years eve to all the community mods included!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Dec 31, 2021)




----------



## Gledania (Dec 31, 2021)

Karaoke baby!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Year everyone! Stay safe and healthy and may 2022 be a good one for you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## dergeist (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy new year everyone, I hope you have a great year

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy new year peeps. Wish you all all the best.


PS it's fucking @January . Fuck.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## Beast (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Years to everyone but fluttershite!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy New Year everyone.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Happy new year peeps. Wish you all all the best.
> 
> 
> PS it's fucking @January . Fuck.


As reflected on the title.


----------



## January (Jan 1, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Happy new year peeps. Wish you all all the best.
> 
> 
> PS it's fucking @January . Fuck.


Yes, it's fucking January  


Mickey Mouse said:


> As reflected on the title.


Best month of the year is here


----------



## January (Jan 1, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> As reflected on the title.


@Mickey Mouse  you need to change the title 

New Title: January the most awesome month member of the year!! :

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2022)

January said:


> @Mickey Mouse  you need to change the title
> 
> New Title: January the most awesome month member of the year!! :


I strive for accuracy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 1, 2022)

happy new years fellow Olers!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 1, 2022)

Happy new year everyone

May all your wishes come true

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Happy new year everyone
> 
> May all your wishes come true


That is what Disney is for.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 1, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That is what Disney is for.



Whose whishes though?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Whose whishes though?


Yes.


----------



## January (Jan 1, 2022)

It stopped snowing


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2022)

January said:


> It stopped snowing


Because it is @January  .

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 1, 2022)

@Mickey Mouse @DeVision @Perrin @Gledonux @Alibaba Saluja @Mysticreader @Yamato @Ren. @Lurko @Rinoa @Light D Lamperouge @January @Soca @convict @Shrike @MartyMcFly1 @Kinjin @Redline @Beast @dergeist @RossellaFiamingo @Shanks @Soldierofficial @Lurko @MO and anyone else interested

What are you guys's new years resolutions for 2022?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 1, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Mickey Mouse @DeVision @Perrin @Gledonux @Alibaba Saluja @Mysticreader @Yamato @Ren. @Lurko @Rinoa @Light D Lamperouge @January @Soca @convict @Shrike @MartyMcFly1 @Kinjin @Redline @Beast @dergeist @RossellaFiamingo @Shanks @Soldierofficial @Lurko @MO and anyone else interested
> 
> What are you guys's new years resolutions for 2022?


SPOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORT

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## January (Jan 1, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Mickey Mouse @DeVision @Perrin @Gledonux @Alibaba Saluja @Mysticreader @Yamato @Ren. @Lurko @Rinoa @Light D Lamperouge @January @Soca @convict @Shrike @MartyMcFly1 @Kinjin @Redline @Beast @dergeist @RossellaFiamingo @Shanks @Soldierofficial @Lurko @MO and anyone else interested
> 
> What are you guys's new years resolutions for 2022?


still working on 2020 resolutions

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Mickey Mouse @DeVision @Perrin @Gledonux @Alibaba Saluja @Mysticreader @Yamato @Ren. @Lurko @Rinoa @Light D Lamperouge @January @Soca @convict @Shrike @MartyMcFly1 @Kinjin @Redline @Beast @dergeist @RossellaFiamingo @Shanks @Soldierofficial @Lurko @MO and anyone else interested
> 
> What are you guys's new years resolutions for 2022?


Purchase DC






But for real to do a better job with my weight and more gym workouts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 1, 2022)

No real resolutions. Never had those. I'm a failure anyways. Why setting a goal I won't accomplish anyways. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 1, 2022)

Get someone to bank me so I can travel 4ever <3 

And not do that thing that people do to get money. What's it called again... wook? Wait no it's work

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 1, 2022)

Seriously though.

Hmmm

From a material level I would say to be more stable and actually get some things. It was nice to let go of everything to see what really was needed but now it's time to get those needed things and stop being crazy.

But mostly to feel happiness in every moment of life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Seriously though.
> 
> Hmmm
> 
> ...


How about you start eating meat again?


----------



## Perrin (Jan 1, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Mickey Mouse @DeVision @Perrin @Gledonux @Alibaba Saluja @Mysticreader @Yamato @Ren. @Lurko @Rinoa @Light D Lamperouge @January @Soca @convict @Shrike @MartyMcFly1 @Kinjin @Redline @Beast @dergeist @RossellaFiamingo @Shanks @Soldierofficial @Lurko @MO and anyone else interested
> 
> What are you guys's new years resolutions for 2022?


Start the female sexual and reproductive health diploma to round out my cv.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 1, 2022)

@MO this is for you



Happy New Year  



Captain Quincy said:


> @Mickey Mouse @DeVision @Perrin @Gledonux @Alibaba Saluja @Mysticreader @Yamato @Ren. @Lurko @Rinoa @Light D Lamperouge @January @Soca @convict @Shrike @MartyMcFly1 @Kinjin @Redline @Beast @dergeist @RossellaFiamingo @Shanks @Soldierofficial @Lurko @MO and anyone else interested
> 
> What are you guys's new years resolutions for 2022?



My resolution is not to jump off a cliff 

Happy New Years to everyone tho 



Mickey Mouse said:


> How about you start eating meat again?


Don't be peer pressuring cats

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2022)

Soca said:


> Don't be peer pressuring cats


Too early in the year for that!


----------



## Soca (Jan 1, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Too early in the year for that!


and yet you're doing it


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2022)

Soca said:


> and yet you're doing it


It helps burn fat!


----------



## Soca (Jan 1, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> It helps burn fat!


Veggies are healthy sir!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2022)

Soca said:


> Veggies are healthy sir!


BUT THE BODY NEEDS MEAT!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 1, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> BUT THE BODY NEEDS MEAT!!!!


Eat some fucking fish then

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2022)

Soca said:


> Eat some fucking fish then


IT IS NOT MEAT!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Ren. (Jan 1, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Mickey Mouse @DeVision @Perrin @Gledonux @Alibaba Saluja @Mysticreader @Yamato @Ren. @Lurko @Rinoa @Light D Lamperouge @January @Soca @convict @Shrike @MartyMcFly1 @Kinjin @Redline @Beast @dergeist @RossellaFiamingo @Shanks @Soldierofficial @Lurko @MO and anyone else interested
> 
> What are you guys's new years resolutions for 2022?


Baba to 200$, palantir to 30$, Tesla to 1500$ and Bit to 100k$.

Star video editing, start closing to 1000 subscribers.

Finish my built with the Refreshed R9.

Finish the new room and bath.

Etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 1, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> IT IS NOT MEAT!!!!!


It's water meat! That's close enough, mickey!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 1, 2022)

Soca said:


> It's water meat! That's close enough, mickey!!


FOR A GOD DAMN MANLET!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MO (Jan 1, 2022)

Soca said:


> @MO this is for you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol This is the song I hear all the time on social media. Its nice.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 1, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> FOR A GOD DAMN MANLET!!!


Take that back whore! Fish is amazing  



MO said:


> lol This is the song I hear all the time on social media. Its nice.


Yea I seen it on tiktok  


Also this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MO (Jan 1, 2022)

Soca said:


> Take that back whore! Fish is amazing
> 
> 
> Yea I seen it on tiktok
> ...


 
when the baby brother raised his eyebrows.


----------



## Soca (Jan 1, 2022)

MO said:


> when the baby brother raised his eyebrows.


Right  

Check out the rest of their shorts, they're pretty funny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Canute87 (Jan 1, 2022)

Just watched ghostbusters.

Awesome movie.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jan 1, 2022)

Well...


----------



## Yamato (Jan 2, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Mickey Mouse @DeVision @Perrin @Gledonux @Alibaba Saluja @Mysticreader @Yamato @Ren. @Lurko @Rinoa @Light D Lamperouge @January @Soca @convict @Shrike @MartyMcFly1 @Kinjin @Redline @Beast @dergeist @RossellaFiamingo @Shanks @Soldierofficial @Lurko @MO and anyone else interested
> 
> What are you guys's new years resolutions for 2022?


I don't do new years resolutions

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 2, 2022)

2022 goals
- lose 10KG, bench 80KG, can jog 10Km straight
- Shape up my work life, be more motivated, be a leader, grow professionally
- Tones of stuff to deal with for the kids
- Find tradies to build and fix a tone of stuff around the house
- Travel if possible
- But another property

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Shanks (Jan 2, 2022)

What happens during January? 
- Bushfires 
- COVID 
- kids staying at home 
- Sweeting like a pig 

Did I miss anything?


----------



## DeVision (Jan 2, 2022)

Soca said:


> Eat some fucking fish then



Says the one calling people cats.
Shut up. Leave the mouse alone. He's right.
If vegans ate more meat, they wouldn't be after straight people's dicks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Beast (Jan 2, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Mickey Mouse @DeVision @Perrin @Gledonux @Alibaba Saluja @Mysticreader @Yamato @Ren. @Lurko @Rinoa @Light D Lamperouge @January @Soca @convict @Shrike @MartyMcFly1 @Kinjin @Redline @Beast @dergeist @RossellaFiamingo @Shanks @Soldierofficial @Lurko @MO and anyone else interested
> 
> What are you guys's new years resolutions for 2022?


Become the greater OLer in history!

hopefully I don’t get a permanent ban before that.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 2, 2022)

Beast said:


> Become the greater OLer in history!
> 
> hopefully I don’t get a permanent ban before that.


That Kidd bet thread is not looking good right now lol

Let's hope the BM fight isn't off screened

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Beast (Jan 2, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Let's hope the BM fight isn't off screened


shitttt, Oda better at least drop tier list at the end of wano putting my boy at the top.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jan 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> What happens during January?
> - Bushfires
> - COVID
> - kids staying at home
> ...


a 15 days old Iraqi baby died just on Jan 1st, 2022 in guns blazing between a suspect at his home and Iraqi police.


----------



## Soca (Jan 2, 2022)

@Alibaba Saluja your avatar is adorable


DeVision said:


> Says the one calling people cats.
> Shut up. Leave the mouse alone. He's right.
> If vegans ate more meat, they wouldn't be after straight people's dicks.


That mouse doesn't deserve to talk about anyone eating meat when his ass is supposed to be eating cheese or peanut butter

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 2, 2022)

Soca said:


> That mouse doesn't deserve to talk about anyone eating meat when his ass is supposed to be eating cheese or peanut butter



Mice eat everything. Someone was bad at biology it seems.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 2, 2022)

Soca said:


> @Alibaba Saluja your avatar is adorable
> 
> That mouse doesn't deserve to talk about anyone eating meat when his ass is supposed to be eating cheese or peanut butter



Thanks 

I think it's cute too. I like your avy.


I was doing some editing today and thought it would be nice to use your custom title



Then again should have used a Kpop girl probably


----------



## January (Jan 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> What happens during January?
> - Bushfires
> - COVID
> - kids staying at home
> ...


Alien invasion coming up 

you better suit up for the battle!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 2, 2022)

Whelp......Holidays are now officially over. Time to wait till the next time it comes around.


----------



## Soca (Jan 2, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Thanks
> 
> I think it's cute too. I like your avy.
> 
> ...




I've been trying to think of something for my custom title for ages but my creativity is buttcheeks lately. You might've just helped out 


@Rinoa

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 2, 2022)

Soca said:


> I've been trying to think of something for my custom title for ages but my creativity is buttcheeks lately. You might've just helped out
> 
> 
> @Rinoa


Starting the year already ‘ing

Needs to fits the requirements, max size allowed : 174x80 ( keep it less if possible) file size ( 240 kb keep it less if possible )

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Perrin (Jan 2, 2022)

The year is 2022.
Save is still depicted as a floppy disk.
File sizes can still be restricted to less than a quarter of a megabyte.


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 2, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Starting the year already ‘ing
> 
> Needs to fits the requirements, max size allowed : 174x80 ( keep it less if possible) file size ( 240 kb keep it less if possible )





Quality a bit down.

If wait for a few hours I can get one in a better quality.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Perrin (Jan 2, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Quality a bit down.
> 
> If wait for a few hours I can get one in a better quality.


When you zoom in it looks like he/she’s shedding lots of pink dandruff. Can u head and shoulders that out?
Also u missed out the nose


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 2, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Mickey Mouse @DeVision @Perrin @Gledonux @Alibaba Saluja @Mysticreader @Yamato @Ren. @Lurko @Rinoa @Light D Lamperouge @January @Soca @convict @Shrike @MartyMcFly1 @Kinjin @Redline @Beast @dergeist @RossellaFiamingo @Shanks @Soldierofficial @Lurko @MO and anyone else interested
> 
> What are you guys's new years resolutions for 2022?


On the top of my head:  Practicing more self-care, something some people mention to not forget to take care of myself too.  need to be better at this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 2, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Let's spur things up a bit.
> 
> Your top 5 anime that you enjoyed the most watching? @Mickey Mouse @DeVision @Perrin @Captain Quincy @Gledonux @Shanks @Mysticreader @Yamato @Ren. @Lurko @Rinoa @Light D Lamperouge @January


Death Note
Naruto ( even if at some point i mostly read the manga and i just started watching what i was curious to see animated due to too much fillers but holds a special place )
Demon Slayer ( watching season 2 atm animation is awesome and i like it a lot )
FMA
Darling in the Franxx

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 2, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Quality a bit down.
> 
> If wait for a few hours I can get one in a better quality.


The font needs to be bigger too. Bah!

But I like the concept. I know what to do now

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 2, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Starting the year already ‘ing


Exactly what I told that soy boy @Soca  .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 2, 2022)

Perrin said:


> When you zoom in it looks like he/she’s shedding lots of pink dandruff. Can u head and shoulders that out?
> Also u missed out the nose



Yes. Should be fixed later with better quality.



Soca said:


> The font needs to be bigger too. Bah!
> 
> But I like the concept. I know what to do now



Yes font need to be bigger in this case

A few hours and it should be done


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 2, 2022)

Something like this should be good




@Rinoa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 2, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Something like this should be good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But Alibaba Saluja  does not   !!!


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 2, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> But Alibaba Saluja  does not   !!!



 
It's a new year resolution!!!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 2, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It's a new year resolution!!!


I don't buy it.


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 2, 2022)

Mexican food is good


----------



## DeVision (Jan 2, 2022)

Hey. I think I should get perm privileges after all those years in here. 

Where do I complain?


----------



## DeVision (Jan 2, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Hey. I think I should get perm privileges after all those years in here.
> 
> Where do I complain?



Damn. In 5 months I'll be here for 15 years.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## trance (Jan 2, 2022)

mickey mad cuz he doesn't get a fancy title

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Jan 2, 2022)

Hey @Rinoa what happened to the sparkles btw?
Did we get them or did you forget about us?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 2, 2022)

Also fancy name


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 2, 2022)

trance said:


> mickey mad cuz he doesn't get a fancy title


----------



## trance (Jan 2, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


>


----------



## trance (Jan 2, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Also fancy name


this dude gonna be all decked out with a name, title and the big ava


----------



## DeVision (Jan 2, 2022)

Let's ban @Alibaba Saluja

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (Jan 2, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Let's ban @Alibaba Saluja


U dont need togo that far, just add him to ur ignore list.
Oh, i meant that as a joke thinking u couldn’t ignore mods but u can.
This is an odd forum where u can ignore mods??


----------



## trance (Jan 2, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Let's ban @Alibaba Saluja


pit him against another mod like soca

(spoiler: alibaba mid diffs)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Jan 2, 2022)

ok its 2022, let's get rid of invisible mode

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Perrin (Jan 2, 2022)

trance said:


> ok its 2022, let's get rid of invisible mode


Meanwhile Shiryu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 2, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Hey @Rinoa what happened to the sparkles btw?
> Did we get them or did you forget about us?


Which ones ? The chroll ? You need to request them Dev i don’t know when you guys want them live and for me to keep up with all prizes after months and with other events, contests etc going on is bit complicated . Just pm me

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## trance (Jan 2, 2022)

@ any MCU fan who sees this

gimme your top 5 fav movies

i'll start

1. infinity war
2. no way home
3. ragnarok
4. endgame
5. avengers 1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Perrin (Jan 2, 2022)

trance said:


> @ any MCU fan who sees this
> 
> gimme your top 5 fav movies
> 
> ...


Endgame
Infinity war
Ragnarok
Guardians of the galaxy
Shang Chi

and yes. I have seen no way home.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## trance (Jan 2, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Endgame
> Infinity war
> Ragnarok
> Guardians of the galaxy
> ...


you have endgame, IW and ragnarok in there tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 2, 2022)

I still love end game,.but it was too depressing in the beginning.

1. Infinity War

Hard to pick the other top 4 as most are all so good.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 2, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Which ones ? The chroll ? You need to request them Dev i don’t know when you guys want them live and for me to keep up with all prizes after months and with other events, contests etc going on is bit complicated . Just pm me



Just answered you.
Will do, thank you.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 2, 2022)

Perrin said:


> U dont need togo that far, just add him to ur ignore list.
> Oh, i meant that as a joke thinking u couldn’t ignore mods but u can.
> This is an odd forum where u can ignore mods??



Of course you can. Ali is a small time mod from some unimportant section. 
(Fite me Ali)



trance said:


> pit him against another mod like soca
> 
> (spoiler: alibaba mid diffs)



It's like putting Gaimon against WB. That's not fair.



trance said:


> @ any MCU fan who sees this
> 
> gimme your top 5 fav movies
> 
> ...



Oh nice. 

1. Infinity War
2. Ragnarok
3. Endgame
4. No Way Home
5. Guardians of the Galaxy vol.1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Jan 2, 2022)

josh brolin's thanos was superb and a big part of why IW and endgame were so good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 2, 2022)

trance said:


> josh brolin's thanos was superb and a big part of why IW and endgame were so good



Agree. But I liked him more in IW than EG.

But looking at the list of MCU movies, there's a lot of good movies.


----------



## January (Jan 2, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Gin (Jan 2, 2022)

^ that's a lot of number 2

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trance (Jan 2, 2022)

sorry i don't speak second strongest

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Jan 3, 2022)

Random thought, 

Few years ago I helped an escort company secure some customers and I got paid for it. Does that make me a Pimp?

Reactions: Agree 1 | GODA 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 3, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Random thought,
> 
> Few years ago I helped an escort company secure some customers and I got paid for it. Does that make me a Pimp?



Nah. That makes you an agent.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 3, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Nah. That makes you an agent.


Trying to be all politically correct

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 3, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Trying to be all politically correct


Oh shut up.


----------



## Rinoa (Jan 3, 2022)

Crash to vote in yummy cookies contest


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Jan 3, 2022)

I have every intention of remaking my Tama/Toko thread since I believe Soca had no right to close it. And in fact broke the rules by doing so.


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 3, 2022)

I sent my car in for MOT and I thought they'd stolen my Zoro hanging from the RV mirror. 

They'd kindly stowed him in a storage space. Relief.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 3, 2022)

GAWD Fckin dmmit the forum theme jinx the Snow here

who here wants Snow? you can have it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 3, 2022)

GANDO said:


> GAWD Fckin dmmit the forum theme jinx the Snow here
> 
> who here wants Snow? you can have it



You can have it. I like my 16°C in Mostar. <3


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 3, 2022)

damn bro I wish I had your  January


----------



## Shanks (Jan 3, 2022)

Yo, I think he's a cuck. 
I wonder who his boyfriend's wife is?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jan 3, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Yo, I think he's a cuck.
> I wonder who his boyfriend's wife is?


Was this for the DDJ thread as well?


----------



## Shanks (Jan 3, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> Was this for the DDJ thread as well?


No, I was talking to January

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Soca (Jan 3, 2022)

Stare inntttto the night, power beyond containing 
Are you going to remain a slave for the rest of your lifeeeee  

Give into the night Give in to the night. Niigghttttt! Nigthttttt! Give into the nighttt

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Jan 3, 2022)

Shanks said:


> No, I was talking to January

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 4, 2022)

January said:


>


Oh, I was talking about the month

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 4, 2022)

Actually, I wasn't the one talking... Wait, what was I talking about again?

Fucken Ren made me loose my train of thoughts.


----------



## Shanks (Jan 4, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 4, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Crash to vote in yummy cookies contest


I allow promotion in this thread if you post here at least once a day! You can just do a @Mysticreader  and just    every now and then.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 4, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I allow promotion in this thread if you post here at least once a day! You can just do a @Mysticreader  and just    every now and then.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 4, 2022)

@Etherborn how does someone reach the ethereal world ? 

Does weed work ?


----------



## Etherborn (Jan 4, 2022)

Gledonux said:


> @Etherborn how does someone reach the ethereal world ?
> 
> Does weed work ?



Those of mundane birth can never go there, only catch a brief and fleeting look through the veil, and even that requires the aid of an external substance.

I don’t recommend it though, since mortals who glimpse the Ethereal Realm tend to develop an obsessive need to see it again and again until they can’t live without the sight and can only think about their next opportunity to catch another peak through that window. Never ends well.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 5, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 5, 2022)

Damn.. Was at the dentist. 
I hate dentists.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 5, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Damn.. Was at the dentist.
> I hate dentists.


Damn.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 5, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Damn.


It was good. I have no bad teeth, but she took off the plaque.
Didn't do it in a while. XD


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 5, 2022)

DeVision said:


> It was good. I have no bad teeth, but she took off the plaque.
> Didn't do it in a while. XD


Yeah.....that is the worst part. That damn scrapper.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 5, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yeah.....that is the worst part. That damn scrapper.



Nah.. The worst part is the still lasting taste of blood in my mouth. 
But I'm glad my teeth are okay. XD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 5, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Nah.. The worst part is the still lasting taste of blood in my mouth.
> But I'm glad my teeth are okay. XD


You should not be tasting that after going!


----------



## DeVision (Jan 5, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You should not be tasting that after going!



Was that a LEWD, sir?


----------



## January (Jan 5, 2022)



Reactions: GODA 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 5, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Was that a LEWD, sir?


What are you calling everything lewd now, @Light D Lamperouge  ?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 5, 2022)

Keep this up and January will be not the worst month of the year.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## January (Jan 5, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Keep this up and January will be not the worst month of the year.


January is the best month, because it renews the year like a phoenix

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 5, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What are you calling everything lewd now, @Light D Lamperouge  ?



Then explain it to me. What was the comment supposed to mean?


PS Fuck you @January , fuck you! Worst month forever!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## January (Jan 5, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Then explain it to me. What was the comment supposed to mean?
> 
> 
> PS Fuck you @January , fuck you! Worst month forever!


You cannot blame the month for not choosing a hot dentist for dental check-up.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 5, 2022)

January said:


> You cannot blame the month for not choosing a hot dentist for dental check-up


Oh she was hot. She and her ASSistant too.
But January still sucks. 

I mean.. I have 20 days free - don't have to work and get paid and I still say the month sucks.. Imagine!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 3


----------



## January (Jan 5, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Oh she was hot. She and her ASSistant too.
> But January still sucks.
> 
> I mean.. I have 20 days free - don't have to work and get paid and I still say the month sucks.. Imagine!


you need a shrink bro

or perhaps a dog

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DeVision (Jan 5, 2022)

January said:


> you need a shrink bro
> 
> or perhaps a dog



After I'm done with a shrink, he'll need a shrink. I'm incurable. 
But that's good. I function like that.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 5, 2022)

Lewdevision back at it.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 5, 2022)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Lewdevision back at it.



Says the one with borderline hentai from minors in his avy/sig.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 5, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Says the one with borderline hentai from minors in his avy/sig.


Wdym?


----------



## Shanks (Jan 5, 2022)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Wdym?


He was talking to @Alibaba Saluja

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 5, 2022)

@Shrike @Shanks 
I thought you were my brothers.... Agreeing to Lew D. Lamperouge... Unacceptable.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Shrike (Jan 5, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @Shrike @Shanks
> I thought you were my brothers.... Agreeing to Lew D. Lamperouge... Unacceptable.


History always hated men who spoke the truth

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 5, 2022)

Shrike said:


> History always hated men who spoke the truth


Shut up....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shrike (Jan 5, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Shut up....


Are you history, Disney?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 5, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Are you history, Disney?


Disney is everything.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Perrin (Jan 6, 2022)

Worst month for me, we’re running extra clinics at work whilst suffering staff shortages due to covid. Think I’m gonna be very quiet on the forums next week.
To cap it all off at the end of the month its tax time. Woop woop.
Still.
New house soon!

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## DeVision (Jan 6, 2022)

Shrike said:


> History always hated men who spoke the truth



Fuck history. It would be still active if it was relevant.
Also this:


Mickey Mouse said:


> Shut up....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 6, 2022)

Where is @Alibaba Saluja ? Camping? No more data?


----------



## Shanks (Jan 6, 2022)

Wait, not even a mod anymore? Don't even have a retire staff tag?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 6, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Worst month for me, we’re running extra clinics at work whilst suffering staff shortages due to covid. Think I’m gonna be very quiet on the forums next week.
> To cap it all off at the end of the month its tax time. Woop woop.
> Still.
> New house soon!


How do you find the time to post so much when you're a doctor lol? I would be too tired lol.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Perrin (Jan 6, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> How do you find the time to post so much when you're a doctor lol? I would be too tired lol.


I can touch type which helps

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 6, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Where is @Alibaba Saluja ? Camping? No more data?


I have wondered why he has been so quiet. Mafia mod section claims another mod....


----------



## January (Jan 6, 2022)

Alibaba has been kidnapped


----------



## DeVision (Jan 6, 2022)

@Alibaba Saluja we need intel. What happened?


----------



## Shanks (Jan 6, 2022)

They destroy Ali emotionally and now he's drunk while at a Korean BBQ buffet. We need to avenge him

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 6, 2022)

Dammit @Alibaba Saluja  why did hitch a ride with those cultist.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soca (Jan 6, 2022)

bonjourno friends


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 7, 2022)

Happy Bday @Gianfi, hope u have a good one

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 7, 2022)

Happy birthday @Gianfi !

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 7, 2022)

@Gianfi

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## January (Jan 7, 2022)

happy b'day mate @Gianfi

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MO (Jan 7, 2022)

@Soca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Jan 7, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Gianfi

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 8, 2022)

Happy Bday @Lmao

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 8, 2022)

@Lmao

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 8, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Lmao  !!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MO (Jan 8, 2022)

Have a lovely Birthday @Lmao

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Perrin (Jan 8, 2022)

@Lmao  lucky sod having a birthday on a Saturday! Enjoy!
U share your birthday with Ivankov, so be a pure maiden today

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 8, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Lmao

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lmao (Jan 8, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @Lmao





Captain Quincy said:


> @Lmao





Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Lmao  !!!





MO said:


> Have a lovely Birthday @Lmao





Perrin said:


> @Lmao  lucky sod having a birthday on a Saturday! Enjoy!
> U share your birthday with Ivankov, so be a pure maiden today





Shanks said:


> Happy Birthday @Lmao


Thank you all <3

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Shanks (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


>


You are not @Mysticreader  !!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 8, 2022)

Happy belated birthday @Gianfi  
And

Happy birthday @Lmao broski

Hope you both enjoy(ed) your day!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## DeVision (Jan 8, 2022)

@Shrike @Light D Lamperouge @Natalija @Mob 

Sretan Božić s malim zakašnjenjem. Vama i vašim obiteljima sve najljepše.

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## DeVision (Jan 8, 2022)

Happy belated birthday @Gianfi 
Happy birthday @Lmao 

Wish you guys all the best.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 8, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @Shrike @Light D Lamperouge @Natalija @Mob
> 
> Sretan Božić s malim zakašnjenjem. Vama i vašim obiteljima sve najljepše.



Thoughts on Djokovic?


----------



## Natalija (Jan 8, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @Shrike @Light D Lamperouge @Natalija @Mob
> 
> Sretan Božić s malim zakašnjenjem. Vama i vašim obiteljima sve najljepše.


Hvala puno, Dev! I tebi, slavio ne slavio 



T.D.A said:


> Thoughts on Djokovic?


LOL what is there to think about? He and his team made a massive blunder going there in the first place

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 8, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Thoughts on Djokovic?


It's funny how there was never a problem with his visa in the 12 years he's been traveling to Australia.
Now, all of a sudden, there is one.

I love Đoković. Even more because of the whole affair.


----------



## Natalija (Jan 8, 2022)

DeVision said:


> It's funny how there was never a problem with his visa in the 12 years he's been traveling to Australia.
> Now, all of a sudden, there is one.
> 
> I love Đoković. Even more because of the whole affair.


What do you mean? It's not a visa problem, it's about not being vaccinated and Australia doesn't allow anyone who isn't vaccinated in


----------



## DeVision (Jan 8, 2022)

Natalija said:


> What do you mean? It's not a visa problem, it's about not being vaccinated and Australia doesn't allow anyone who isn't vaccinated in



That's not the problem (anymore).
Of course it's the real reason.

But the "official" reason is that his visum/visa (whatever the right term is) is at fault. There's something that's not right.
There are 3 (?) other unvaccinated players in the tourney. But Đoković is the only one who was pulled to the side and put in isolation with immigrants in a hotel.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 8, 2022)

@Natalija I have to add that the visa could be tied to the vaccine (I don't think it's cleared up yet).
But he has confirmations from a big university or clinic that he can't take the vaxx because of his lung problems.


----------



## Natalija (Jan 8, 2022)

DeVision said:


> That's not the problem (anymore).
> Of course it's the real reason.
> 
> But the "official" reason is that his visum/visa (whatever the right term is) is at fault. There's something that's not right.
> There are 3 (?) other unvaccinated players in the tourney. But Đoković is the only one who was pulled to the side and put in isolation with immigrants in a hotel.


 this is what they said officially



> "Ultimately, Greg (Hunt), Minister for Health, was absolutely, black-and-white clear to Mr. Djokovic about what his responsibilities and the expectations were," Deputy Prime Minister Barnaby Joyce .
> Joyce said Djokovic was told to get vaccinated twice to enter the country.



Did they really allow others in?


----------



## DeVision (Jan 8, 2022)

Natalija said:


> this is what they said officially
> 
> 
> 
> Did they really allow others in?






> There have been widespread reports that the world No.1 has asked for a medical exception to play in Melbourne, with Tiley revealing other players have been successful in applying to play without taking the vaccine.
> 
> “Every athlete coming into Australia has to be vaccinated and show proof of that, or has to have made application from a medical exemption,” Tiley explained. “In the case of tennis players, that’s far more rigorous than anyone coming into Australia applying for a medical exemption,”  on Today.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Natalija (Jan 8, 2022)

Ah, I think the problem here is he didn't send them shit or ask for an exemption. Can't really blame Australia for it


----------



## DeVision (Jan 8, 2022)

Natalija said:


> Ah, I think the problem here is he didn't send them shit or ask for an exemption. Can't really blame Australia for it



Everyone knew 7 days ago that he's not vaxxed, or didn't disclose his status. 
And everyone knew they gonna make him problems. No way in hell he didn't send them the docs. 
They just want to make an example out of him. Just like Germany did with their witch-hunt on Kimmich. Just like the USA are doing with Irwing (NBA).

But Nole has a strong character IMO. He'll pull through.


----------



## Natalija (Jan 8, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Everyone knew 7 days ago that he's not vaxxed, or didn't disclose his status.
> And everyone knew they gonna make him problems. No way in hell he didn't send them the docs.
> They just want to make an example out of him. Just like Germany did with their witch-hunt on Kimmich. Just like the USA are doing with Irwing (NBA).
> 
> But Nole has a strong character IMO. He'll pull through.


Oh I believe he didn't send anything, that totally fits him because that's the way he's been like publicly too. He expected to get a pass because he's famous


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 8, 2022)

Now that we hold @Natalija  hostage here in the OP section we will now demand answers on the wearabout of @Alibaba Saluja  from a scumbag mafia section member........ @Ekkologix  .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Natalija (Jan 8, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Now that we hold @Natalija  hostage here in the OP section we will now demand answers on the wearabout of @Alibaba Saluja  from a scumbag mafia section member........ @Ekkologix  .


What happened


----------



## January (Jan 8, 2022)

Who dared to hurt my brother, @Alibaba Saluja ?

There will be consequences


----------



## DeVision (Jan 8, 2022)

Natalija said:


> Oh I believe he didn't send anything, that totally fits him because that's the way he's been like publicly too. He expected to get a pass because he's famous



Nah. I think he sent something, but they doubt it or something like that.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 8, 2022)

Natalija said:


> What happened


Don't play coy with us, ya crazy dame. We knows you and the rest of you scumbags have something to do with the demodding and disappearance of @Alibaba Saluja  . We know @Shrike  Can't talk because he already has the man breathing down his neck. Where is are sweet little vegan bohemian!??!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Natalija (Jan 8, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Don't play coy with us, ya crazy dame. We knows you and the rest of you scumbags have something to do with the demodding and disappearance of @Alibaba Saluja  . We know @Shrike  Can't talk because he already has the man breathing down his neck. Where is are sweet little vegan bohemian!??!


LOL is he demodded?! What happened


----------



## Natalija (Jan 8, 2022)

I'll tell him you're looking for him

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Jan 8, 2022)

@Lmao hbd may the vibes be good and may the memes be dank

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 8, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You are not @Mysticreader  !!!!


----------



## Shanks (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## DeVision (Jan 8, 2022)

We yugo people are at war with kangorooland. Leave us alone.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Jan 8, 2022)

DeVision said:


> We yugo people are at war with kangorooland. Leave us alone.


Fake news


----------



## DeVision (Jan 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Fake news



You'll get the notice when it's already too late. Suckers1!!1!!!1


----------



## dergeist (Jan 8, 2022)

Lmao said:


> Thank you all <3



Happy birthday, I hope you have a good one.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 8, 2022)

looks like that disney rat has summoned us again

rent?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shanks (Jan 8, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> looks like that disney rat has summoned us again
> 
> rent?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 8, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @Shrike @Light D Lamperouge @Natalija @Mob
> 
> Sretan Božić s malim zakašnjenjem. Vama i vašim obiteljima sve najljepše.


Hvala brat. Takodje i tebi, iako ne slavis sad hahah.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gianfi (Jan 8, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Happy belated birthday @Gianfi
> Happy birthday @Lmao
> 
> Wish you guys all the best.


thanks and nice avy

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 8, 2022)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Hvala brat. Takodje i tebi, iako ne slavis sad hahah.



Voli vas brat. <3

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 8, 2022)

Natalija said:


> LOL is he demodded?! What happened


Nobody knows......


Shanks said:


>


@Mysticreader  he is infringing on your brand!


Ekkologix said:


> looks like that disney rat has summoned us again
> 
> rent?


Fun fact, Mickey Mouse originally born under the year of the rabbit as Oswald. But made his debut in the year of the dragon. So tread carefully who you call a rat, backstabber.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 8, 2022)

We need to open the chrollo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 8, 2022)

DeVision said:


> We need to open the chrollo.


50 CC points and $122M dollars at your service.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> 50 CC points and $122M dollars at your service.



Did you even participate in the last one?


----------



## Shanks (Jan 8, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Did you even participate in the last one?


I did. I was being a 2020 DeVision


----------



## Shanks (Jan 8, 2022)

I'm ready to gamble CC points now. We can transfer 25 per month. No need to wait.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I did. I was being a 2020 DeVision



I'm gonna take all your rep once the chrollo opens. Till the death!


----------



## Shanks (Jan 8, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I'm gonna take all your rep once the chrollo opens. Till the death!


Imagine trying to take 200M off me at 5M per roll


----------



## DeVision (Jan 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Imagine trying to take 200M off me at 5M per roll


It will be a painful war. But at the end one will prevail, and you'll end up to live in the streets.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 8, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Voli vas brat. <3


 


Takodje brat. 



Sve najbolje ove godine. Da konacno prebrodimo ovo sranje od korone.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 8, 2022)

One more day till AoT...wait is so excruciating...

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 8, 2022)

DeVision said:


> It will be a painful war. But at the end one will prevail, and you'll end up to live in the streets.


You have 83 CC points. Wanna roll?

12 dice, 1 roll, highest win. Loser transfer 25 CC points over to winner.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> You have 83 CC points. Wanna roll?
> 
> 12 dice, 1 roll, highest win. Loser transfer 25 CC points over to winner.


Save it for the ring boys. @DeVision

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 8, 2022)

Should tell them to increase the cc points transfer cap to 100 per month or something so we can gamble more.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 8, 2022)

DeVision said:


> We need to open the chrollo.


Could happen, give me a bit of time 


Mickey Mouse said:


> Don't play coy with us, ya crazy dame. We knows you and the rest of you scumbags have something to do with the demodding and disappearance of @Alibaba Saluja  . We know @Shrike  Can't talk because he already has the man breathing down his neck. Where is are sweet little vegan bohemian!??!


Ali is around, give him a bit of time, he'll talk. There isn't much to say though, IMO.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 8, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Could happen, give me a bit of time


Opening it quarterly over 7 days period would gain lots of traction imo. Also, lots of people won lots of rep and cc points recently in the Christmas events so good timing now.


----------



## Shrike (Jan 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Opening it quarterly over 7 days period would gain lots of traction imo. Also, lots of people won lots of rep and cc points recently in the Christmas events so good timing now.


I know, it's just mega time-consuming for mods. I wanna let Rinoa and Lu rest a bit from the Christmas event, trust me they were preparing that shit for weeks   but we already discussed the Chrollo opening up more frequently than before, I just have one important thing to do before that happens. Very soon!

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 8, 2022)

Shrike said:


> I just have one important thing to do before that happens.


Burning the Alley to the ground and rebuilding it with a new brand?!


----------



## January (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 9, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Fel1x  !!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 9, 2022)

Happy birthday @Fel1x

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 9, 2022)

@Fel1x

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 9, 2022)

Damn why do all Kaido bros got a birthday this week lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shanks (Jan 9, 2022)

@Ekkologix rent is due again


----------



## Lmao (Jan 9, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Fel1x 

Another January bro  

Have a good one mate.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 9, 2022)

Happy Bday @Fel1x

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 9, 2022)

Shanks said:


>


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 9, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Mysticreader  he is infringing on your brand!


Cat invasion

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 9, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Jan 9, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


>


----------



## Great Potato (Jan 9, 2022)

trance said:


> @ any MCU fan who sees this
> 
> gimme your top 5 fav movies
> 
> ...



1. Infinity War
2. Dr. Strange
3. Winter Soldier
4. No Way Home
5. Iron Man


*Spoiler*: __ 




If we can technically now count Raimi and Webb verse as part of the lore then I'd add Spider-Man 2 on this list.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Fel1x (Jan 9, 2022)

Thank you for congratulations!

Reactions: Like 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 9, 2022)

trance said:


> @ any MCU fan who sees this
> 
> gimme your top 5 fav movies
> 
> ...


1. No Way Home (ok might be recency bias but idc lol)
2. Infinity War
3. Civil War
4. Ant Man 2
5. Iron Man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 9, 2022)

So @A Optimistic took Ali's job

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Natalija (Jan 9, 2022)

Let me congratulate @A Optimistic, and also be the first person to tell you: biased mod!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 9, 2022)

Shanks said:


> So @A Optimistic took Ali's job



pls no fake rumors T_T


Natalija said:


> Let me congratulate @A Optimistic, and also be the first person to tell you: biased mod!!!



lmaooo thank you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Jan 9, 2022)

From disagree to funny

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shanks (Jan 9, 2022)

You know, OL gonna be dead now. Imagine the man breathing down Ava's ass every time he spams or arguing with someone in the OL.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Shrike (Jan 9, 2022)

Shanks said:


> You know, OL gonna be dead now. Imagine the man breathing down Ava's ass every time he spams or arguing with someone in the OL.


Nah, it'll be fine dw. 


...


Fanverse, 3 months later

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 9, 2022)

Ah shoot now ZKK is just gonna be even more prominent Congrats! @A Optimistic

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 9, 2022)

Don't let the mod status change you bro

Remember your roots: troublemaking in debates

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 9, 2022)

That


Captain Quincy said:


> Don't let the mod status change you bro
> 
> Remember your roots: troublemaking in debates


That's right!

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 10, 2022)

Today makes the first day of The Road To Abs

For extra motivation I need yall to hold me accountable. If I don't get it by May then I will change my avy into something embarrassing for the summer and I'll let you guys pick it out for me.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## January (Jan 10, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Today makes the first day of The Road To Abs
> 
> For extra motivation I need yall to hold me accountable. If I don't get it by May then I will change my avy into something embarrassing for the summer and I'll let you guys pick it out for me.


you will have to upload your belly pic by May as avvy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 10, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Today makes the first day of The Road To Abs
> 
> For extra motivation I need yall to hold me accountable. If I don't get it by May then I will change my avy into something embarrassing for the summer and I'll let you guys pick it out for me.


Changing avy is too easy. Donate $1,000 to charity if you don't get it or drop one piece for 6 months. Let's go!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 10, 2022)

January said:


> you will have to upload your belly pic by May as avvy


You're evil   

But I can accept this.



Shanks said:


> Changing avy is too easy. Donate $1,000 to charity if you don't get it or drop one piece for 6 months. Let's go!


I'm too broke for 1000 lol but both of these are good ideas


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2022)

hbd @Fel1x

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 10, 2022)

trance said:


> @ any MCU fan who sees this
> 
> gimme your top 5 fav movies
> 
> ...


big MCU fan here, didnt see this sooner lmao

no way home
infinity war
guardain of the galaxy 1
captain america civil war
avengers 1

HM to spiderman homecoming, ragnarok, endgame, dr. strange, antman, winter soldier, ironman 3, etc.. lol

MCU is good lmaooo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Perrin (Jan 10, 2022)

Twelve hour day …
Beginning of hell week

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 10, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Twelve hour day …
> Beginning of hell week


Hang in there Doctor.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 10, 2022)

Aiyyo!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 10, 2022)

@Soca  Stop having that fanverse loving ho, whatever he is called now, to stop poaching our damn section. Or you stop feeding them to him.


@Dragon D. Luffy 
@Shrike 
@Alibaba Saluja 
And now @A Optimistic 



I am putting the axe in the next person the takes and blame it on you, Marc.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 10, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Soca  Stop having that fanverse loving ho, whatever he is called now, to stop poaching our damn section. Or you stop feeding them to him.
> 
> 
> @Dragon D. Luffy
> ...


Ava will be fine. He will not pass his probation, similar to Alibaba. 

Soca could take some long service leave and give his job to Ava then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 10, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Ava will be fine. He will not pass his probation, similar to Alibaba.
> 
> Soca could take some long service leave and give his job to Ava then.


I just hope Alibaba Saluja is doing fine.

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 10, 2022)

no matter what happens, the OL will always be my home. so dont worry friends

there's no better feeling then arguing about the powerlevels of OP characters

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Shanks (Jan 10, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I just hope Alibaba Saluja is doing fine.


Ali strikes me as the calm cool and have it all together type of person infront of you and when he faces any difficulties he closes himself off from friends to not show his weakness.

Hope all is well, mate @Alibaba Saluja

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 10, 2022)

Yes, @Mickey Mouse  Shrike said Chrollo will be back on very soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 11, 2022)

Eheh you guys were worried about me?

Gome



And now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Friendly 7


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 11, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Eheh you guys were worried about me?
> 
> Gome
> 
> ...


Ali, good of u to drop by

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 11, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Ali, good of u to drop by



Thank you for your kind words.

I was very busy with life stuff so I needed some time to concentrate.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## DeVision (Jan 11, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Ava will be fine. He will not pass his probation, similar to Alibaba.
> 
> *Soca could take some long service leave and give his job to Ava then.*


Oh God no.


A Optimistic said:


> no matter what happens, the OL will always be my home. so dont worry friends
> 
> there's no better feeling then arguing about the powerlevels of OP characters



What section are you the boss of?
If I, hypothetically speaking of course, tell you "Fuck you" would I get banned?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DeVision (Jan 11, 2022)

Ah.. Screw it. Fuck you Ava.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 11, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Jan 11, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Oh God no.
> 
> 
> What section are you the boss of?
> If I, hypothetically speaking of course, tell you "Fuck you" would I get banned?



of course not


----------



## Natalija (Jan 11, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> no matter what happens, the OL will always be my home. so dont worry friends
> 
> there's no better feeling then arguing about the powerlevels of OP characters


*than


*Spoiler*: __ 



Don’t ban me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Jan 11, 2022)

So you guys sick of the Mafia huh? Good choice!

@Alibaba Saluja @Ekkologix @Natalija

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Natalija (Jan 11, 2022)

Shanks said:


> So you guys sick of the Mafia huh? Good choice!
> 
> @Alibaba Saluja @Ekkologix @Natalija


The mafia is just dead

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lmao (Jan 11, 2022)

@Shrike Are you planning on hosting another great game when Chrollo opens?


----------



## Shanks (Jan 11, 2022)

Natalija said:


> The mafia is just dead


Good. Let's burn it down

Reactions: Winner 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 11, 2022)

@A Optimistic  I don't recognize your autorithy.

You being a mod is like a bad joke 

@Soca how do you explain this ?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Shrike (Jan 11, 2022)

Gledinius said:


> @A Optimistic  I don't recognize your autorithy.
> 
> You being a mod is like a bad joke
> 
> @Soca how do you explain this ?


Ava isn't an OL mod, you don't need to feel his authority. Go to Lifestyle Lounge 


Natalija said:


> The mafia is just dead


It's always like this during Dec/Jan. Should pick up soon, hopefully. 



Lmao said:


> @Shrike Are you planning on hosting another great game when Chrollo opens?


Yeah but there's a few things to be done before Chrollo so I can host a game in the OL for the next break (next week).

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Gledania (Jan 11, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Go to Lifestyle Lounge


What's that ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 11, 2022)

Natalija said:


> *than
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...





Shanks said:


> So you guys sick of the Mafia huh? Good choice!
> 
> @Alibaba Saluja @Ekkologix @Natalija


I do not want @Natalija  after she did......that. she should get a 1 week ban to dissuade her from ever doing that again. Can't we all just be happy for @Mider T  ban without having to bring up his damn spelling tendencies?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 11, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Eheh you guys were worried about me?
> 
> Gome
> 
> ...





Alibaba Saluja said:


> Thank you for your kind words.
> 
> I was very busy with life stuff so I needed some time to concentrate.


I am good that I got some clarity now. You do you, baba.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 11, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I do not want @Natalija  after she did......that. she should get a 1 week ban to dissuade her from ever doing that again. Can't we all just be happy for @Mider T  ban without having to bring up his damn spelling tendencies?



I'm sorry, but Natalija is under my protection. She stays.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 11, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I'm sorry, but Natalija is under my protection. She stays.


She needs tough love.


----------



## Perrin (Jan 11, 2022)

Two days down, three to go. 
almost halfway through hell week. A slightly shorter 11.5 hr day too.
Also decent bonus so gonna get an rtx 3090 to treat myself.

Reactions: Like 2 | Useful 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 11, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Ava isn't an OL mod, you don't need to feel his authority. Go to Lifestyle Lounge
> 
> It's always like this during Dec/Jan. Should pick up soon, hopefully.
> 
> ...


What's Chrollo?


----------



## Perrin (Jan 11, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> What's Chrollo?


CHRist OnLy Lived Once
A conspiracy sect of the antichristian brigade

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shrike (Jan 11, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> What's Chrollo?


The Chrolloseum () is a place where members bet reputation, post count, CC points, name changes etc. It's usually open for 2 weeks a year, but we will be opening it more often for a shorter periods of time.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jan 11, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> no matter what happens, the OL will always be my home. so dont worry friends
> 
> there's no better feeling then arguing about the powerlevels of OP characters



Can you give me large ava rights? Thanks

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 12, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 12, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Today makes the first day of The Road To Abs
> 
> For extra motivation I need yall to hold me accountable. If I don't get it by May then I will change my avy into something embarrassing for the summer and I'll let you guys pick it out for me.


I also have to get back into the shape I was during my junior and senior year of university. Let's do it together. We can do a daily food and exercise log.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Jan 12, 2022)

Good morning.
Any way to stop time so I don't have to travel to Germany? XD


----------



## Perrin (Jan 12, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Good morning.
> Any way to stop time so I don't have to travel to Germany? XD


Time doesnt pass in a black hole.


----------



## Shanks (Jan 12, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Time doesnt pass in a black hole.


Make him one. You're a doctor!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Jan 12, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Time doesnt pass in a black hole.




Get me Blackbeard someone.


----------



## January (Jan 12, 2022)

Woke up from a nostalgic dream of stuff from a decade ago.

I wonder what would happen to the section once OP ends, damn

Who knows maybe Oda will write another manga, couple of one shots perhaps

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 12, 2022)

January said:


> I wonder what would happen to the section once OP ends, damn


Probably the same as Naruto section

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DeVision (Jan 12, 2022)

@Mysticreader

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 12, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @Mysticreader

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 12, 2022)

Real Steel, so nostalgic 

Also like give it a go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Perrin (Jan 12, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Make him one. You're a doctor!


Suppose i could begin compressing all this used PPE into a singularity

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 12, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Suppose i could begin compressing all this used PPE into a singularity



What kind of doc are you?


----------



## Shanks (Jan 12, 2022)

DeVision said:


> What kind of doc are you?


Sounds like those docs from Spiderman.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 12, 2022)

January said:


> Woke up from a nostalgic dream of stuff from a decade ago.
> 
> I wonder what would happen to the section once OP ends, damn
> 
> Who knows maybe Oda will write another manga, couple of one shots perhaps


And it would still take him years to complete.....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 12, 2022)

Gledinius said:


> @A Optimistic  I don't recognize your autorithy.
> 
> You being a mod is like a bad joke
> 
> @Soca how do you explain this ?


I just gonna add that @Light D Lamperouge repped me in this comment mister @A Optimistic so we are 2 guys not recognizing you authority.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 12, 2022)

Gledinius said:


> I just gonna add that @Light D Lamperouge repped me in this comment mister @A Optimistic so we are 2 guys not recognizing you authority.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 12, 2022)

This week was the first time working out in 5 weeks so I still have DOMS.

Monday : Push Day
Tuesday: Pull Day
Wednesday: Should be Legs but I wasn't feeling up to it so I did 50 minutes of Cardio

Ate some fruit before heading to class. I'll eat my meal of the day after lab in about 5 hours which will consist of some chicken, rice and a protein shake.

If my DOMS are still bad I'll do Cardio the rest of the week then I'll be acclimated by next monday and do my usual PPL schedule.

@Captain Quincy

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 12, 2022)

Being hungry and having to take a shit is one of the worst feelings.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 12, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Being hungry and having to take a shit is one of the worst feelings.


how is that possible?


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 12, 2022)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> This week was the first time working out in 5 weeks so I still have DOMS.
> 
> Monday : Push Day
> Tuesday: Pull Day
> ...


I feel you on the DOMS pain. Did legs on Monday and Chest & Triceps yesterday so my whole body is sore right now lol. 

I usually eat the same things every workout day. I workout before breakfast so right after I eat a protein bar and chocolate milk. Lunch is rice, chicken, and mixed vegetables. Then dinner is whatever meat and vegetable the cafeteria has that day, and either pasta or rice.

 Wednesdays, saturdays, and sundays are rest days so just relaxing today. Don't really limit my eating on rest days aside from junk food and not going overboard lol. 

Gonna focus on muscle building for 6 weeks then I'll start gradually lowering my calorie intake to lose weight.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 12, 2022)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> how is that possible?


Wake up, go to the bathroom, don't eat, go to work, half an hour later need to take a shit, and finally start feeling hungry.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 12, 2022)

Working from home is best thing ever.

Or be a flight attendant.

First one you don't have to deal with people and you have your own rhythm.

Second one you deal with people but then you go to a different country/culture and all's forgotten for the amazing experience and change of air.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 12, 2022)

Emirates and Qatar Airlines give amazing benefits. After that is KLM.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 12, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Working from home is best thing ever.
> 
> Or be a flight attendant.
> 
> ...


I thought you were not working and was a nomad.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 12, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I thought you were not working and was a nomad.



Hmmm yeah I was not working until... this week.

Two years not working.

I was never a nomad xD just a traveler.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 12, 2022)

I'm still a traveler at heart though.

Just making a pause.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 12, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Working from home is best thing ever.
> 
> Or be a flight attendant.
> 
> ...


Working from home long term suck. And flight attendants sometimes stays in 1 route for months on end. You also spend way too much money with low pay and hard to save.

Why am I so negative this morning? No idea.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 12, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Hmmm yeah I was not working until... this week.
> 
> Two years not working.
> 
> I was never a nomad xD just a traveler.


Congrats! Next step, find a gf and settle down like the rest of us.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 12, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Hmmm yeah I was not working until... this week.
> 
> Two years not working.
> 
> I was never a nomad xD just a traveler.


Congrats man. Hope it works out for you.


Shanks said:


> Congrats! Next step, find a gf and settle down like the rest of us.


But don't get stuck.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 12, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Working from home long term suck. And flight attendants sometimes stays in 1 route for months on end. You also spend way too much money with low pay and hard save.
> 
> Why am I so negative this morning? No idea.


I find it hard for @Alibaba Saluja  to NOT save. And being all overmonths on in? You do not need to twist his arm for this job!


----------



## Shanks (Jan 12, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Congrats man. Hope it works out for you.
> 
> But don't get stuck.


No, he need to get married  

Better yet, go to a country that he can marry mutiple wives

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 12, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Working from home long term suck. And flight attendants sometimes stays in 1 route for months on end. You also spend way too much money with low pay and hard to save.
> 
> Why am I so negative this morning? No idea.





Shanks said:


> Congrats! Next step, find a gf and settle down like the rest of us.



Nah man.

I like my personal space too much.

The thing about flight attendant is that I always would be on the move and that one of the things that I enjoy doing too.



Mickey Mouse said:


> Congrats man. Hope it works out for you.
> 
> But don't get stuck.



Thank you. 

People are nice here and it's pretty easy job.

Plus the pay is very good considering the cost of living here.


----------



## Shanks (Jan 12, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I find it hard for @Alibaba Saluja  to NOT save. And being all overmonths on in? You do not need to twist his arm for this job!


I don't think he's a flight a attendant or WFH though


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 12, 2022)

Shanks said:


> No, he need to get married
> 
> Better yet, go to a country that he can marry mutiple wives



Asian girls

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 12, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Asian girls


That's illegal and you need to be rich to have mutiple Asian wives

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 12, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I find it hard for @Alibaba Saluja  to NOT save. And being all overmonths on in? You do not need to twist his arm for this job!



If you are Cabin crew on Ryanair is pretty bad.

Emirates for example gives you a company rent flat and a pay of 2200€ per month plus comissions, extra when on duty or extra hours plus they pay your overlay flight expenses and give you food vouchers too.


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 12, 2022)

Also you get discount prices for flying on your holidays and one free ticket for anywhere in the World.

Plus 30 day vacancies, which with weekends is like 1 month and half of holidays


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 12, 2022)

Shanks said:


> No, he need to get married
> 
> Better yet, go to a country that he can marry mutiple wives


Yeah.....like Utah.


----------



## Shanks (Jan 12, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Also you get discount prices for flying on your holidays and one free ticket for anywhere in the World.
> 
> Plus 30 day vacancies, which with weekends is like 1 month and half of holidays


So you are a flight attendant?

Can I adopt you? I heard family members get big discount for flights?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Jan 12, 2022)

The fuck is going on here.
Do I need to slap some bitches?


----------



## Shanks (Jan 12, 2022)

DeVision said:


> The fuck is going on here.
> Do I need to slap some bitches?


Go back to sleep, lewl man


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 12, 2022)

Shanks said:


> So you are a flight attendant?
> 
> Can I adopt you? I heard family members get big discount for flights?


You already make money but still want to be cheap.


DeVision said:


> The fuck is going on here.
> Do I need to slap some bitches?


Yes.


----------



## Shanks (Jan 12, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You already make money but still want to be cheap.


$99 return flight to Japan over the weekend!!! Think about it! THINK ABOUT IT  !

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 12, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yes.



Who? January?

Shut the fuck up aussiescum. @Shanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 12, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Shut the fuck up aussiescum. @Shanks


Somehow, I already knew you were going to say this

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## January (Jan 12, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Who? January?


Dream on

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 12, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Who? January?
> 
> Shut the fuck up aussiescum. @Shanks


That Yamato shield keeps saving @January  ..........so start with @Gledinius

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 13, 2022)

@Gledinius where the fuck is that a little less pathetic piece of crap @Flame 
Get off each others asses and post more.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 13, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @Gledinius where the fuck is that a little less pathetic piece of crap @Flame
> Get off each others asses and post more.


he's been inactive for like 2 weeks now. I talked  to him on discord lately he's busy


----------



## DeVision (Jan 13, 2022)

Gledinius said:


> he's been inactive for like 2 weeks now. I talked  to him on discord lately he's busy



So he's still alive.
Can he count how many shots he's gotten till now?


----------



## Gledania (Jan 13, 2022)

DeVision said:


> So he's still alive.
> Can he count how many shots he's gotten till now?



Don't know , the FBI the KGB and the Mossad are behind his ass so they shoot him daily

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 13, 2022)

Gledinius said:


> Don't know , the FBI the KGB and the Mossad are behind his ass so they shoot him daily




And he probably get's his daily semen injection too.
Poor @Flame

Reactions: Lewd 3


----------



## Gledania (Jan 13, 2022)

DeVision said:


> And he probably get's his daily semen injection too.
> Poor @Flame


I know you would like to inject him some of yours.

Don't be jelly  

You miss him don't you ?


----------



## DeVision (Jan 13, 2022)

Gledinius said:


> I know you would like to inject him some of yours.
> 
> Don't be jelly
> 
> You miss him don't you ?



Nah. You're each other's sluts. I don't want to be mixed up with the two of you.
You probably reek of rona.


----------



## Gledania (Jan 13, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Nah. You're each other's sluts. I don't want to be mixed up with the two of you.
> You probably reek of rona.


I'm not the one here interested on who's semen is he sucking right now  unlike you 


@Flame hurry up and come , Dev is lusting for you. I hear you're quit popular in your own gay bar club. You should send him an invitation.

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## DeVision (Jan 13, 2022)

Gledinius said:


> I'm not the one here interested on who's semen is he sucking right now  unlike you
> 
> 
> @Flame hurry up and come , Dev is lusting for you. I hear you're quit popular in your own gay bar club. You should send him an invitation.




Oh sorry. You still can't admit it? I didn't know that. 
Won't mention it again. 

But know one thing. It's okay. We still like you.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 13, 2022)

Hey @Perrin , @Jim needs a few prostate exams


----------



## Jim (Jan 13, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Hey @Perrin , @Jim needs a few prostate exams


you would need my parent's permission first.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 14, 2022)

Jim said:


> you would need my parent's permission first.


You are not allowed here, Jim, until you have sorted out DDJ.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## January (Jan 14, 2022)

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 14, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You are not allowed here, Jim, until you have sorted out DDJ.


It's only possible if he drops the soap in a maximum security prison.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Perrin (Jan 14, 2022)

End of hell week.
Broken on the sofa with a whiskey scouring ebay for 3090rtx.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Perrin (Jan 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Hey @Perrin , @Jim needs a few prostate exams


Easiest thing in the world, though I’ve only gone up the bum once this week, its been light on the prostatically concerned front


----------



## Shanks (Jan 14, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Easiest thing in the world, though I’ve only gone up the bum once this week, its been light on the prostatically concerned front


He hates Children, meaning bad for Disney. Go hard

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Perrin (Jan 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> He hates Children, meaning bad for Disney. Go hard


Only way u can go, gotta get way in there to actually feel the body of the prostate rather than just the edge


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2022)

I got some new pics for ya all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Jan 14, 2022)

@Redline


----------



## Perrin (Jan 14, 2022)

Redline said:


> I got some new pics for ya all


Of


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2022)

My bad hello everyone...

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (Jan 14, 2022)

Redline said:


> My bad hello everyone...


Where are the new pics, that was in telegrams months ago

Reactions: Informative 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Where are the new pics, that was in telegrams months ago


Damn lol...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 14, 2022)

What about this one..XD

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (Jan 14, 2022)

Redline said:


> What about this one..XD


CHILDHOOD WHOLESOME VIBES!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gin (Jan 15, 2022)

@T-Bag

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## T-Bag (Jan 15, 2022)

Gin said:


> @T-Bag



not too far off lol


----------



## Shrike (Jan 15, 2022)

Gin said:


> @T-Bag

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chip Skylark (Jan 15, 2022)

Why'd they cut out Bepo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## January (Jan 15, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> Why'd they cut out Bepo


Cause he's not no 2. 

He's the captain of heart pirates


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 15, 2022)

Can I post a rant about OP tiers in the battledome or do I post it in OL?


----------



## January (Jan 15, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Can I post a rant about OP tiers in the battledome or do I post it in OL?


i think OL would be right for that, dome is "vs" battles

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Perrin (Jan 15, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Can I post a rant about OP tiers in the battledome or do I post it in OL?


Tag me thats a fun one

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 15, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Tag me thats a fun one

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 15, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> Why'd they cut out Bepo


Ha......Law's significance just took a blow.


----------



## MO (Jan 15, 2022)

I wish I was born rich.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 15, 2022)

MO said:


> I wish I was born rich.


Marry Perin and make that dream come true for your future daughter

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MO (Jan 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Marry Perin and make that dream come true for your future daughter


is @Perrin rich?


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 15, 2022)

MO said:


> is @Perrin rich?




  Dr. Perrin is loaded


----------



## Perrin (Jan 15, 2022)

MO said:


> is @Perrin rich?


I’m rich enough that i discovered a new and  exciting tax bracket this year


----------



## Shanks (Jan 15, 2022)

Perrin said:


> I’m rich enough that i discovered a new and  exciting tax bracket this year


Can't even reduce your tax enough huh? Not so smart now, ay doctor! 

Any accountants here that can help @Perrin ? Preferably a Jew or an Asian.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Jan 15, 2022)

I wonder if you can write off the expense for your sugar babe? Employ her as a secretary and write off dat Mercedes as a company bonus


----------



## Perrin (Jan 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Can't even reduce your tax enough huh? Not so smart now, ay doctor!
> 
> Any accountants here that can help @Perrin ? Preferably a Jew or an Asian.


Literally earn too much money


----------



## Shanks (Jan 15, 2022)

All those Hilton Spa Suite company meetings


----------



## Shanks (Jan 15, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Literally earn too much money


Want @Redline to introduce you to Donald Trump's accountant?


----------



## Perrin (Jan 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Want @Redline to introduce you to Donald Trump's accountant?


Nah get my dream house soon and can technically become a farmer and claim farming expenses


----------



## blueWaves (Jan 15, 2022)

Chip Skylark said:


> Why'd they cut out Bepo



Bepo is too powerful. These guys got nothing on him!


----------



## Shanks (Jan 15, 2022)

Hey @Perrin I'm just curious, how much does an average doctor make (net)? Say a GP?


----------



## Shanks (Jan 15, 2022)

Would it be fair to say after expenses and tax, GP net about half this much?

I'm not doing to bad then. Can definately compete


----------



## Perrin (Jan 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Would it be fair to say after expenses and tax, GP net about half this much?
> 
> I'm not doing to bad then. Can definately compete


Uk GP partners could expect to hit the top of that figure yep


----------



## Shanks (Jan 15, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Uk GP partners could expect to hit the top of that figure yep


Gotta get my game up then

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Can't even reduce your tax enough huh? Not so smart now, ay doctor!
> 
> Any accountants here that can help @Perrin ? Preferably a Jew or an Asian.




That's racist!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 16, 2022)

DeVision said:


> That's racist!


No, it's entertainment


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 16, 2022)

@RossellaFiamingo How did your first week go?

I struggled towards the end of the week and didn't do as much in the gym, but at least I still managed to get my lazy booty there lol. Not struggling with junk food cravings yet which is nice lol.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Jan 16, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @RossellaFiamingo How did your first week go?
> 
> I struggled towards the end of the week and didn't do as much in the gym, but at least I still managed to get my lazy booty there lol. Not struggling with junk food cravings yet which is nice lol.


I managed to go 5 times this week. I need to keep my diet in check. I ate clean this week but I think I ate a bit too much the past 2 days.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 16, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @RossellaFiamingo How did your first week go?
> 
> I struggled towards the end of the week and didn't do as much in the gym, but at least I still managed to get my lazy booty there lol. Not struggling with junk food cravings yet which is nice lol.





RossellaFiamingo said:


> I managed to go 5 times this week. I need to keep my diet in check. I ate clean this week but I think I ate a bit too much the past 2 days.



I was carving some junk food like pizza or those pastry with cheese and stuffed myself with like 20 olives instead and some cream soup.

Worked like a charm.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 16, 2022)

Also tried those baby food "soup" or whatvs for the first fime in years.

No sugar, gluten free and no milk.

Taste was way off from what I remembered.

Next time I'll add some honey or stevia


----------



## January (Jan 17, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 17, 2022)

@Light D Lamperouge please post more.... for business reasons


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 17, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Light D Lamperouge please post more.... for business reasons


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 17, 2022)

Just busy these days tbh. But how have all of you been?

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 17, 2022)

Hey @DeVision I am many years late but after the past couple chapters I have seen the light I now want to support  ZKK agenda, how do I do so? who is the leader of the ZKK?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 17, 2022)

I mean Zoro agenda I ain't that crazy


----------



## January (Jan 17, 2022)

GANDO said:


> Hey @DeVision I am many years late but after the past couple chapters I have seen the light I now want to support  ZKK agenda, how do I do so? who is the leader of the ZKK?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 17, 2022)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Just busy these days tbh. But how have all of you been?


Sick these past 4 days. Not that bad need to be in bed sick since I immediately started medicating. The first 2 days were the worst, the last 2, which have been work days have been better each day. So now I am at like 90-95%.


GANDO said:


> Hey @DeVision I am many years late but after the past couple chapters I have seen the light I now want to support  ZKK agenda, how do I do so? who is the leader of the ZKK?


You first need to get the fuck out of this topic with that garbage.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 3


----------



## DeVision (Jan 17, 2022)

GANDO said:


> Hey @DeVision I am many years late but after the past couple chapters I have seen the light I now want to support  ZKK agenda, how do I do so? who is the leader of the ZKK?



I dunno. I'm not a member either. 
I was always a Luffy-will-kick-koi-ass supporter.

Let me try to hook you up tho.
@A Optimistic can you tell @GANDO who he has to blow to join?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 17, 2022)

Ayu maximum value rep

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 17, 2022)

Can everyone test it here? Like several times?


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 17, 2022)

Default rep is max now no more typing it out every single time  

These are the QoL changes we need  

Today's a good day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jan 17, 2022)

The title these guys come up with


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 17, 2022)

January said:


>





Mickey Mouse said:


> Sick these past 4 days. Not that bad need to be in bed sick since I immediately started medicating. The first 2 days were the worst, the last 2, which have been work days have been better each day. So now I am at like 90-95%.
> 
> You first need to get the fuck out of this topic with that garbage.





DeVision said:


> I dunno. I'm not a member either.
> I was always a Luffy-will-kick-koi-ass supporter.
> 
> Let me try to hook you up tho.
> @A Optimistic can you tell @GANDO who he has to blow to join?


Lmaoo I am aware  the ZKK movement  give Aids, read my  other post after

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 17, 2022)

I just realized ic means I see and not I care

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 17, 2022)

So many things make sense now


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Lurko  !!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 18, 2022)

Happy birthday @Lurko

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 18, 2022)

Happy Bday @Lurko, have a great one

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## January (Jan 18, 2022)

Happy birthday @Lurko

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lmao (Jan 18, 2022)

Happy birthday @Lurko

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Potato Salad (Jan 18, 2022)

hb to the Lurking Legend!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 18, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Stringer  !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 18, 2022)

@Lurko

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 18, 2022)

@Stringer

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## January (Jan 18, 2022)

Shanks said:


>


----------



## trance (Jan 18, 2022)

@Stringer happy birfday

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 18, 2022)

@Stringer Happy Birthday bruv!!  Have a blast

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## January (Jan 18, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Stringer

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Freechoice (Jan 19, 2022)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Just busy these days tbh. But how have all of you been?


I've been good thanks for asking bro.

How's the obesity have you lost much weight ? Much love for keeping strong and on track!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 19, 2022)

Freechoice said:


> I've been good thanks for asking bro.
> 
> How's the obesity have you lost much weight ? Much love for keeping strong and on track!



You in here? Damn that's a surprise.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 19, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Lurko


Thanks.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 19, 2022)

Thanks everybody.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## DeVision (Jan 19, 2022)

Hey @Soca I know you'll be able to hook me up so I'm asking you:

There were 2 times when Luffy was cut off when he was about to say what he wanted, right? One time was with Sabo and Ace as kids. Was there another one?


----------



## Soca (Jan 19, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Hey @Soca I know you'll be able to hook me up so I'm asking you:
> 
> There were 2 times when Luffy was cut off when he was about to say what he wanted, right? One time was with Sabo and Ace as kids. Was there another one?


iirc it was roger who was cut off the 2nd time and that's what brought up the mystery as to what him and luffy really wanted.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 19, 2022)

Soca said:


> iirc it was roger who was cut off the 2nd time and that's what brought up the mystery as to what him and luffy really wanted.



That's what I thought.. But it's good.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jan 19, 2022)

Gin said:


> @T-Bag


This is one of the most random things I have ever seen


----------



## Shanks (Jan 19, 2022)

Hi Guys, I'm going to be offline for at least 2 weeks to sort out irl stuff. Stay strong, and I hope to see you all again then.

Reactions: Friendly 16


----------



## January (Jan 19, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Hi Guys, I'm going to be offline for at least 2 weeks to sort out irl stuff. Stay strong, and I hope to see you all again then.


Take care bud

we won't be in January when you come back

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 19, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Hi Guys, I'm going to be offline for at least 2 weeks to sort out irl stuff. Stay strong, and I hope to see you all again then.


Hope everything works out for you man. Hope to see you in 2 weeks......outside of shitty ass @January

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## January (Jan 19, 2022)

DeVision said:


> There were 2 times when Luffy was cut off when he was about to say what he wanted, right? One time was with Sabo and Ace as kids. Was there another one?


Kaido said the same thing, but no one believed in him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 19, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Hey @Soca I know you'll be able to hook me up so I'm asking you:
> 
> There were 2 times when Luffy was cut off when he was about to say what he wanted, right? One time was with Sabo and Ace as kids. Was there another one?


Maybe you were thinking of this?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Jan 20, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Hi Guys, I'm going to be offline for at least 2 weeks to sort out irl stuff. Stay strong, and I hope to see you all again then.




Take care bro.
See you soon. 



Captain Quincy said:


> Maybe you were thinking of this?


Oh wow. I did forget about this.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 20, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Hi Guys, I'm going to be offline for at least 2 weeks to sort out irl stuff. Stay strong, and I hope to see you all again then.


Take care bro Shanks  and hopefully u resolve yr irl stuff

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 20, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Hi Guys, I'm going to be offline for at least 2 weeks to sort out irl stuff. Stay strong, and I hope to see you all again then.


Good luck  

Convo thread won't be the same without you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2022)

I am actually really burnt out on getting nothing but questions from Oda. I am sick of the theories now. Sick of no answers. I have actually not read the last 4 chapters.


@Light D Lamperouge  was it something like this that made you drop One Piece?


----------



## DeVision (Jan 20, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am actually really burnt out on getting nothing but questions from Oda. I am sick of the theories now. Sick of no answers. I have actually not read the last 4 chapters.



Yeah. Oda needs to start answering some of them soon.. Otherwise we'll have too much info by endgame. Most of us won't be able to process all of them. XD

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Yeah. Oda needs to start answering some of them soon.. Otherwise we'll have too much info by endgame. Most of us won't be able to process all of them. XD


Yeah. I do not even remember half the questions left unanswered.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 20, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yeah. I do not even remember half the questions left unanswered.



And all the secrets and hints he left we never noticed.... It's gonna be hard. XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Jan 20, 2022)

When Luffy reaches Raftel and finds out One Piece is a book containing all the unsolved mysteries of the world

Reactions: Funny 3 | GODA 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 20, 2022)

January said:


> When Luffy reaches Raftel and finds out One Piece is a book containing all the unsolved mysteries of the world

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Redline (Jan 20, 2022)

sanji hell memories

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 20, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am actually really burnt out on getting nothing but questions from Oda. I am sick of the theories now. Sick of no answers. I have actually not read the last 4 chapters.
> 
> 
> @Light D Lamperouge  was it something like this that made you drop One Piece?


Yes. And no tension. Plot armor everywhere. It's really lame. Read ROR, CSM, Jigokuraku, Dandadan, Ayashimon, JJK, and enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 20, 2022)

Anything is better than OP these days really.

Pre TS was great. Now it's meh

Even simple anime like no maid dragon and such are better simply because there is no plot armor and no inconsistencies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 20, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Even simple anime like no maid dragon and such are better simply because there is no plot armor and no inconsistencies.





Light D Lamperouge said:


> Yes. And no tension. Plot armor everywhere. It's really lame. Read ROR, CSM, Jigokuraku, Dandadan, Ayashimon, JJK, and enjoy.



Have yall seen Re:Zero? How they still have so much tension despite the MC's power being what it is is real impressive lol

And JJK is ruthless with side characters lol. I was in disbelief when 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Junpei


 actually died and stayed dead


----------



## trance (Jan 20, 2022)

im just reading OP out of habit at this point


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 20, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Have yall seen Re:Zero? How they still have so much tension despite the MC's power being what it is is real impressive lol
> 
> And JJK is ruthless with side characters lol. I was in disbelief when
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I haven't seen Re:Zero. 


Are you an anime only for JJK?


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 20, 2022)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> I haven't seen Re:Zero.
> 
> 
> Are you an anime only for JJK?


Nah I read the manga up to the start of the culling game

Just mentioned that death cuz I felt it especially hard. The anime tricked me by 
*Spoiler*: __ 



putting him in the sorcerer school uniform in the opening lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 20, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Nah I read the manga up to the start of the culling game
> 
> Just mentioned that death cuz I felt it especially hard. The anime tricked me by
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



*Spoiler*: __ 



Nanami's death tho. And whatever is going on with Nobara.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 20, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Have yall seen Re:Zero? How they still have so much tension despite the MC's power being what it is is real impressive lol
> 
> And JJK is ruthless with side characters lol. I was in disbelief when
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yes. Re:Zero is nice.

A good Isekai and interesting plot overall.

Twists here and there helps keep the interest alive.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 20, 2022)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Nanami's death tho. And whatever is going on with Nobara.


Dude the first one was so sudden 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Like he just smiled then bam he's dead. I wanted to see so much more of him lol he was one of my favorites




And the second was the most unexpected to me

That alone elevated the arc to another level lol


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jan 21, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Dude the first one was so sudden
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Yeah Shibuya is a great arc.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 21, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Thanks everybody.


Was you birthday? Too bad I wasn't around to wish u all the best..well I can still do it now.. happy birthday lurk!

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## Steven (Jan 21, 2022)

"This message is awaiting moderator approval, and is invisible to normal visitors."

Wut?Whats that?Just because i insert a picture?


----------



## Redline (Jan 21, 2022)

hello, allow me to introduce myself I am redline  the ball breakers champ of one-piece section...glad to meet ya all, I am just a newbie here i got to let myself known somehow...lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Jan 21, 2022)

Ziggy said:


> "This message is awaiting moderator approval, and is invisible to normal visitors."
> 
> Wut?Whats that?Just because i insert a picture?


Could be the domain name

there are filters applied for wg and one last


----------



## Redline (Jan 21, 2022)

TOP WANO TAG TEAM

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 21, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Hi Guys, I'm going to be offline for at least 2 weeks to sort out irl stuff. Stay strong, and I hope to see you all again then.


best of luck in w.e u gotta do

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (Jan 21, 2022)

Ziggy said:


> "This message is awaiting moderator approval, and is invisible to normal visitors."
> 
> Wut?Whats that?Just because i insert a picture?


Give it time. You will be fine.


----------



## Lurko (Jan 21, 2022)

Redline said:


> Was you birthday? Too bad I wasn't around to wish u all the best..well I can still do it now.. happy birthday lurk!


Thanks lewdline.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 22, 2022)

Does NF have some history with WG forum? I've noticed it seems like there's a negative view of it lol.

Edit: it said blocked domain when I typed it out lol. I'm guessing there's been issues with trolls from there before or something?


----------



## January (Jan 22, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Does NF have some history with WG forum? I've noticed it seems like there's a negative view of it lol.
> 
> Edit: it said blocked domain when I typed it out lol. I'm guessing there's been issues with trolls from there before or something?


well, the head mod- imu of nf was upset with the member migration to different forums so he blocked potentially threatening domains, from what i can tell.

Currently we live in the post thanos snap version of nf, with lots of users disappearing and massive changes everywhere including the godforsaken forum name

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jan 22, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Does NF have some history with WG forum? I've noticed it seems like there's a negative view of it lol.
> 
> Edit: it said blocked domain when I typed it out lol. I'm guessing there's been issues with trolls from there before or something?


tl;dr NF is jealous of WG so they censor it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## January (Jan 22, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Does NF have some history with WG forum? I've noticed it seems like there's a negative view of it lol.
> 
> Edit: it said blocked domain when I typed it out lol. I'm guessing there's been issues with trolls from there before or something?


wg is a dangerous place, every once in a while a lewdman from that place called @Light D Lamperouge enters this forum to threaten everyone with his lewdity

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 3


----------



## 青月光 (Jan 22, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Does NF have some history with WG forum? I've noticed it seems like there's a negative view of it lol.
> 
> Edit: it said blocked domain when I typed it out lol. I'm guessing there's been issues with trolls from there before or something?



Last time I tried to type it I noticed that only "always data" is blocked.

As for WG itself if you don't engage in OP discussions it's fine.

Plus you get some fancy tags to use like this one:

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Steven (Jan 22, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Does NF have some history with WG forum? I've noticed it seems like there's a negative view of it lol.
> 
> Edit: it said blocked domain when I typed it out lol. I'm guessing there's been issues with trolls from there before or something?


WG is a place where you can push agendas like Albert>Kaido or Doffy=Admirallevel

And no,im not joking

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 22, 2022)

Ziggy said:


> WG is a place where you can push agendas like Albert>Kaido or Doffy=Admirallevel
> 
> And no,im not joking


AAAAAAAAACNOOOOOOOOOOOOO
IT'S BEEN A WHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILE

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Steven (Jan 22, 2022)

Gledinius said:


> AAAAAAAAACNOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> IT'S BEEN A WHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILE


Hey Gledanius!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## January (Jan 22, 2022)

It’s Saturday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MO (Jan 22, 2022)

Ziggy said:


> Hey Gledanius!


wait this is Acno? Couldn't recognize because of the name.


----------



## Perrin (Jan 22, 2022)

You can see certain members how many reactions they have given by clicking on there profile.
NotTommy has an immense disparity between number of posts and number of likes.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 22, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Does NF have some history with WG forum? I've noticed it seems like there's a negative view of it lol.
> 
> Edit: it said blocked domain when I typed it out lol. I'm guessing there's been issues with trolls from there before or something?


Yes becouse after orojackson got shut down some came here other went in WG

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 22, 2022)

Gledinius said:


> AAAAAAAAACNOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> IT'S BEEN A WHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILE


Suuup glen !! Xd Mr grant


----------



## Redline (Jan 22, 2022)

January said:


> It’s Saturday


Hell yeah

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 22, 2022)

January said:


> massive changes everywhere including the godforsaken forum name


Yeah this is weird to me lol. I remember discovering NF around the time the Naruto manga ended. Then I kinda forgot about it for a long time lol and it didn't help that the name was changed. It wasn't until recently I learned that NF and fanverse are actually the same place.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 22, 2022)

Perrin said:


> You can see certain members how many reactions they have given by clicking on there profile.
> NotTommy has an immense disparity between number of posts and number of likes.


All this means is we gotta spam him with likes every time he posts


----------



## Shanks (Jan 23, 2022)

Has it been 2 weeks yet?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Shanks (Jan 23, 2022)

Oh shit, not even close

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shanks (Jan 23, 2022)

Should I get myself a temp ban?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Perrin (Jan 23, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Oh shit, not even close


What’s happening if it’s not too personal?


----------



## Shanks (Jan 23, 2022)

Alright, logging out for real this time. Cya guys soon. Keep this thread active, else I'm negging you all in Feb.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 23, 2022)

Perrin said:


> What’s happening if it’s not too personal?


You will never know.


----------



## Shanks (Jan 23, 2022)

Perrin said:


> What’s happening if it’s not too personal?


Just been procrastinating too much over the last 6 months. Wanna reshape my prioritise and sort out a few things so needed to clear my mind and actually do so work, that's all.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jan 23, 2022)

If there is one person in NF deserves your _"*Fist of Love*"_, who would be?


----------



## Perrin (Jan 23, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Just been procrastinating too much over the last 6 months. Wanna reshape my prioritise and sort out a few things so needed to clear my mind and actually do so work, that's all.


Good luck.
Rent a skip - chuck out a load of stuff, tidy house tidy mind

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 23, 2022)

Hey @Shanks .


----------



## DeVision (Jan 23, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Hey @Shanks .


Fuck you you aussie fuck.


----------



## Shanks (Jan 23, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Fuck you you aussie fuck.


I know you don't wanna go Sailor Hoe. I will make sure that happens later.

Bye, logging out now.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Jan 23, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I know you don't wanna go Sailor Hoe. I will make sure that happens later.
> 
> Bye, logging out now.



Take care and see you soon.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Perrin (Jan 23, 2022)

Anyone ever organised a stag do? Any tips?


----------



## DeVision (Jan 23, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Anyone ever organised a stag do? Any tips?



A what?


----------



## Perrin (Jan 23, 2022)

DeVision said:


> A what?


Pre-marital celebration attended by groom and male friends of the groom, typically organised by the best man.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 23, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Pre-marital celebration attended by groom and male friends of the groom, typically organised by the best man.



So a bachelor party?


----------



## Perrin (Jan 23, 2022)

DeVision said:


> So a bachelor party?


That sounds very american but yes

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Jan 23, 2022)

Perrin said:


> That sounds very american but yes



First time I heard "stag do".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 23, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Should I get myself a temp ban?


No, learn self control.


ArabianLuffy said:


> If there is one person in NF deserves your _"*Fist of Love*"_, who would be?


Now when you say fist of love.....

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jan 23, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Now when you say fist of love.....


Yes?... Go on!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 23, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Yes?... Go on!


......what is the context of it?


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jan 23, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> ......what is the context of it?


You tell me, sugar "Mouse" daddy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 23, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> You tell me, sugar "Mouse" daddy.


I have a public image to keep so I cannot give you the answer you want.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 23, 2022)

What the fuck is going on here?


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jan 23, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I have a public image to keep so I cannot give you the answer you want.


Awww... don't ruin my fun. We just barely started. 


DeVision said:


> What the fuck is going on here?


Florida Man Doing Florida Man Things.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DeVision (Jan 23, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Florida Man Doing Florida Man Things.



Sorry, but I have to quote myself:



DeVision said:


> What the fuck is going on here?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 23, 2022)

DeVision said:


> What the fuck is going on here?


I am just trying to ascertain @ArabianLuffy  intentions with his words so that I may give the corporate correct response.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jan 23, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am just trying to ascertain @ArabianLuffy  intentions with his words so that I may give the corporate correct response.


Although my question is pure innocent, but since your response worded it in some way, I was like: "I have to mess on this one"


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 23, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Although my question is pure innocent, but since your response worded it in some way, I was like: "I have to mess on this one"


Your follow ups have all been but innocent.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jan 23, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Your follow ups have all been but innocent.


Really?   Couldn't even humor me and my innocence.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 24, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Alright, logging out for real this time. Cya guys soon. Keep this thread active, else I'm negging you all in Feb.


Take care and cya again

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Steven (Jan 24, 2022)

MO said:


> wait this is Acno? Couldn't recognize because of the name.



Cant wait for the moment BM turned Oni into a new Homie 

The thing has a head and sword as weapon

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 24, 2022)

Sweet home Alabama..lol


----------



## January (Jan 24, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Perrin (Jan 24, 2022)

Can u add sanji and zoro with fullbody coa as his wings?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Jan 24, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Can u add sanji and zoro with fullbody coa as his wings?


unfortunately, my photoshop skills are terrible. MS Paint is all i can do

But that does seem like a good idea.


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 24, 2022)

January said:


> unfortunately, my photoshop skills are terrible. MS Paint is all i can do
> 
> But that does seem like a good idea.


Maybe I should try MS Paint 

I've been using Google Slides lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Perrin (Jan 24, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Maybe I should try MS Paint
> 
> I've been using Google Slides lol


I legitimately don’t know how to post images. Never works when i try

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 24, 2022)

Perrin said:


> I legitimately don’t know how to post images. Never works when i try


I do it by

uploading the pic to Imgbb and copying the direct link

clicking on the insert image button on the tool bar here and pasting it

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Perrin (Jan 24, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> I do it by
> 
> uploading the pic to Imgbb and copying the direct link
> 
> clicking on the insert image button on the tool bar here and pasting it


Lot of effort, I’ll stick with emojis

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 25, 2022)

January said:


> unfortunately, my photoshop skills are terrible. MS Paint is all i can do
> 
> But that does seem like a good idea.





Captain Quincy said:


> Maybe I should try MS Paint
> 
> I've been using Google Slides lol





Perrin said:


> I legitimately don’t know how to post images. Never works when i try


This section is in good hands in the future.....possible near future.....except in January.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 25, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Lot of effort, I’ll stick with emojis


Lol..I find posting imagine a lot of work too unless you just pick them from internet, if so it's easy peasy .copy link and insert by clicking in the square image before

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## January (Jan 26, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Perrin (Jan 26, 2022)

Life sometimes requires compromise

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Perrin (Jan 26, 2022)

Bought the 3080ti rather than the 3090

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 26, 2022)




----------



## trance (Jan 27, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Should I get myself a temp ban?


just log off and remove NF from your browsing history

that's how i stayed logged off for almost a year


----------



## DeVision (Jan 27, 2022)

trance said:


> just log off and remove NF from your browsing history
> 
> that's how i stayed logged off for almost a year



I would be screwed if I lost my laptop. Anyone could log in onto every page in my history.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trance (Jan 27, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I would be screwed if I lost my laptop. Anyone could log in onto every page in my history.


i wouldn't know

been on mobile since 2017


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 28, 2022)

Convo's been kinda dry this month lol 

We need Shanks back


----------



## DeVision (Jan 28, 2022)

OP on a break always kills the activity.
Except when someone makes a game. But @Shrike lied to us.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 28, 2022)

DeVision said:


> OP on a break always kills the activity.
> Except when someone makes a game. But @Shrike lied to us.


It's not a break week bro

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 28, 2022)

Shrike said:


> It's not a break week bro


We all know January is a break month

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 28, 2022)

Shrike said:


> It's not a break week bro



You promised a game. Damnit!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 28, 2022)

Happy Birthday @January  !!!........in January......

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jan 28, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @January  !!!........in January......


Thanks Mickey

Been celebrating the entire month

Reactions: Like 1 | GODA 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 28, 2022)

Happy Bday @January 

 Have a wonderful one

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## January (Jan 28, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @January
> 
> Have a wonderful one


Thanks Mystic!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 29, 2022)

@January

Reactions: Friendly 1 | GODA 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 29, 2022)

Happy birthday worst month in the year. @January 
Wish you all the best!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## January (Jan 29, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @January


Thanks Quincy, this looks like a great sig i can use  


DeVision said:


> Happy birthday best month in the year. @January
> Wish you all the best!


Thanks bro 

fixed the text

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Redline (Jan 29, 2022)

January said:


> Thanks Mystic!


Have a good one all the best take care

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jan 29, 2022)

Redline said:


> Have a good one all the best take care


Thanks Redline


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jan 29, 2022)

Biches!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Biches!


WHOA THERE YOUNG MAN!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Jan 29, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> WHOA THERE YOUNG MAN!



The insolence, right?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2022)

DeVision said:


> The insolence, right?


No respect at all!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Jan 29, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No respect at all!



What punishment is to be expected?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2022)

DeVision said:


> What punishment is to be expected?


Wash his mouth with soap
Then beat him with sacks of soap
Finally ban him for a week

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Jan 29, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Wash his mouth with soap
> Then beat him with sacks of soap
> Finally ban him for a week



Soap is too good for him.. But okay. You were always nice with them youngsters.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 29, 2022)

DeVision said:


> What punishment is to be expected?


Kneel on rice for 2 hours

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## DeVision (Jan 29, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Kneel on rice for 2 hours



See @Mickey Mouse ? This is a punishment we can work on.
Good going Quincy. I like you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2022)

I am trying to remember the name of that member who's father came on to his account and told everyone he was like banned from it. It happened in a mafia convo thread.  

@DeVision

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2022)

DeVision said:


> See @Mickey Mouse ? This is a punishment we can work on.
> Good going Quincy. I like you.


@Captain Quincy  is a rising star for a reason. Him and @Perrin

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 29, 2022)

Aw found it.......a member named Persecuted who changed his name to @Hack Snyder His dad came on and banned him from that account for awhile.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Jan 29, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 30, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am trying to remember the name of that member who's father came on to his account and told everyone he was like banned from it. It happened in a mafia convo thread.
> 
> @DeVision



Damn. I missed that.
But that's classic.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Jan 30, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Aw found it.......a member named Persecuted who changed his name to @Hack Snyder His dad came on and banned him from that account for awhile.


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 30, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Aw found it.......a member named Persecuted who changed his name to @Hack Snyder His dad came on and banned him from that account for awhile.


Where is it? I don't see them in that link lol.


----------



## DeVision (Jan 30, 2022)

Let's go Dani!
Fuck up that spanish little shit and those fucking aussies.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Jan 30, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Let's go Dani!
> Fuck up that spanish little shit and those fucking aussies.


Fuck you @Shanks
I saw you cheering for Nadal in the stands.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## DeVision (Jan 30, 2022)

Wow, he's so annoying that I want to punch him in the face.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jan 30, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Wow, he's so annoying that I want to punch him in the face.


Why?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 30, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Where is it? I don't see them in that link lol.


Should be a direct link to the post.


DeVision said:


> Let's go Dani!
> Fuck up that spanish little shit and those fucking aussies.


I woke up to those 2 still going at it! Jeez.....and they are still going right now!!!


----------



## DeVision (Jan 30, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I woke up to those 2 still going at it! Jeez.....and they are still going right now!!!



Spanish cnut won.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gledania (Jan 30, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> If there is one person in NF deserves your _"*Fist of Love*"_, who would be?


@DeVision  for being an ugly slut.
@Light D Lamperouge  for being a lewdman , even more than DeV.
@Flame  for hiding his homosexuality In public instead of being honest. He also send too much nudes to other male members , even more than DeV.
@Mariko  For being wrong all the time , even more than DeV.

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Perrin (Jan 30, 2022)

Gledinius said:


> @DeVision  for being an ugly slut.
> @Light D Lamperouge  for being a lewdman , even more than DeV.
> @Flame  for hiding his homosexuality In public instead of being honest. He also send too much nudes to other male members , even more than DeV.
> @Mariko  For being wrong all the time , even more than DeV.


U need to start charging DeV

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## DeVision (Jan 30, 2022)

Gledinius said:


> @DeVision  for being an ugly slut.
> @Light D Lamperouge  for being a lewdman , even more than DeV.
> @Flame  for hiding his homosexuality In public instead of being honest. He also send too much nudes to other male members , even more than DeV.
> @Mariko  For being wrong all the time , even more than DeV.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Jan 30, 2022)

Gledinius said:


> @DeVision  for being an ugly slut.
> @Light D Lamperouge  for being a lewdman , even more than DeV.
> @Flame  for hiding his homosexuality In public instead of being honest. He also send too much nudes to other male members , even more than DeV.
> @Mariko  For being wrong all the time , even more than DeV.



Have to agree with most of this tho.
@Light D Lamperouge is lewd as sexual intercourse.
@Flame needs to stop sending those damn nudes.
@Mariko is more wrong than me.

Reactions: GODA 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Redline (Jan 30, 2022)

Don't touch my barbarian Luffy.... Anyway 2 hours of rice are nothing  for him.. XD

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redline (Jan 30, 2022)

Gledinius said:


> @DeVision  for being an ugly slut.
> @Light D Lamperouge  for being a lewdman , even more than DeV.
> @Flame  for hiding his homosexuality In public instead of being honest. He also send too much nudes to other male members , even more than DeV.
> @Mariko  For being wrong all the time , even more than DeV.


Gled getting some rocks out of his shoes right?! Eheheh...i  just glad lewdperudge is finally recognise as a true lewd man..my propaganda had his fruits... lmaoooo

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 30, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 4 | Winner 1 | GODA 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 30, 2022)

actually @convict it'd be better if it's not re-opened at all

On re-read that discussion was clearly never going to go anywhere but a toxic wasteland lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## convict (Jan 30, 2022)

Yeah I agree actually.

I mean discussion will get better soon after a certain perm but lets just let it lie.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shrike (Jan 31, 2022)

What a fucking legend

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jan 31, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jan 31, 2022)

convict said:


> Yeah I agree actually.
> 
> I mean discussion will get better soon after a certain perm but lets just let it lie.


Something happen somewhere?


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Feb 1, 2022)

PSG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 1, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> PSG.


Fuck them and City.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Zeta42 (Feb 1, 2022)

It's been a while since we've played Hunger Games
I want to see more funny deaths

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shaantu (Feb 2, 2022)

Happy Birthday Nefertari Vivi!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Irene (Feb 2, 2022)

How are you besties?

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## DeVision (Feb 2, 2022)

Oh wow. Super rare sightings!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DeVision (Feb 2, 2022)

shaantu said:


> Happy Birthday Nefertari Vivi!





Irene said:


> How are you besties?



How is you?


----------



## Perrin (Feb 2, 2022)

Built my gaming pc guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Perrin (Feb 2, 2022)

Had a few mishaps here and there, learnt some stuff


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 2, 2022)

Irene said:


> How are you besties?


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 2, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Built my gaming pc guys


What's your graphics card?


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 2, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Built my gaming pc guys


Which limb did you sacrifice to get your graphics card?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Perrin (Feb 2, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Which limb did you sacrifice to get your graphics card?


I did a few covid clinics here and there so got all four still.


Captain Quincy said:


> What's your graphics card?


3080ti FE

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Perrin (Feb 2, 2022)

Also check my new medals bling.
I feel like i am now the perfect anti-legion poster boy

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Great Potato (Feb 2, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Also check my new medals bling.
> I feel like i am now the perfect anti-legion poster boy



I'm in that same boat.

Two Luffy medals
Two Sanji medals

Still no Zoro, perhaps this is my karma for not voting for him in the Kid vs Zoro bet thread.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Perrin (Feb 2, 2022)

Great Potato said:


> I'm in that same boat.
> 
> Two Luffy medals
> Two Sanji medals
> ...


If i had gotten a zoro one i had planned to display only that one, change my ava, sig and subtitle and Jon the legion ironically for a spell

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 2, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Built my gaming pc guys


Good for you.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (Feb 2, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Good for you.


Its pretty epic


----------



## Perrin (Feb 2, 2022)

Great Potato said:


> I'm in that same boat.
> 
> Two Luffy medals
> Two Sanji medals
> ...


We match

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Great Potato (Feb 2, 2022)

Perrin said:


> We match



Yeah, I kind of preferred the look of just the solo Luffy medal, but the community voted me for the Sanji medal so I figured I should wear it to show appreciation. 

Perhaps next year I will earn a Jigoro to go with my Oars and Inuppe.


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 2, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Its pretty epic


What games you planning on playing?


----------



## Perrin (Feb 2, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> What games you planning on playing?


RD2
Forza5
God of War


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 2, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Its pretty epic


Of course it is. Congrats.


----------



## Gin (Feb 2, 2022)

wano is a good arc

40 chapters until I’m caught up

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MO (Feb 2, 2022)

Gin said:


> wano is a good arc
> 
> 40 chapters until I’m caught up


favourite moment so far?


----------



## Gin (Feb 2, 2022)

MO said:


> favourite moment so far?


that's easy

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MO (Feb 2, 2022)

Gin said:


> that's easy

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Gin (Feb 2, 2022)

forreal tho i've liked a lot of moments

all the stuff with oden and the scabbards was cool, i like those guys
zoro's scene early on in the arc where they were trying to execute him
the whitebeard and roger flashbacks

i swear he always nails the flashback stuff

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Perrin (Feb 3, 2022)

Gin said:


> forreal tho i've liked a lot of moments
> 
> all the stuff with oden and the scabbards was cool, i like those guys
> zoro's scene early on in the arc where they were trying to execute him
> ...


This, flashbacks are some of the best moments in one piece


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 3, 2022)

Of course they are

Flashback Piece isn't restricted by the current plot lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 3, 2022)

I love this idiot. XD

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 3, 2022)

@Colmillo yo

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Colmillo (Feb 3, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Colmillo yo


I’m not that knowledgeable of one piece,sadly.

im on chapter 110

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 3, 2022)

Colmillo said:


> I’m not that knowledgeable of one piece,sadly.
> 
> im on chapter 110


You gotta catch up and join us dude

We got multiple Zommari level controversies it's so much fun

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Colmillo (Feb 3, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> You gotta catch up and join us dude
> 
> We got multiple Zommari level controversies it's so much fun


Zommari level,oh no

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 4, 2022)

Sup guys

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## shaantu (Feb 4, 2022)

Gin said:


> forreal tho i've liked a lot of moments
> 
> all the stuff with oden and the scabbards was cool, i like those guys
> zoro's scene early on in the arc where they were trying to execute him
> ...


i envy you, at what chapter did you stop reading last time?
i wish i had 200 chapters to read again

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaantu (Feb 4, 2022)

still im gonna do a full reread after wano like i do with every arc but its just not the same anymore

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Perrin (Feb 4, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Sup guys


Long time no see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 4, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Long time no see


Only been abit more than a week. Couldn't stay away from here if I tired.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 4, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Built my gaming pc guys


What a cheap doctor


----------



## Perrin (Feb 4, 2022)

Shanks said:


> What a cheap doctor


Trust me, this rig is not cheap


----------



## Shanks (Feb 4, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Trust me, this rig is not cheap


Could have paid a poor teenager to do it and spend more time enjoying your millions


----------



## Perrin (Feb 4, 2022)

I


Shanks said:


> Could have paid a poor teenager to do it and spend more time enjoying your millions


 I enjoy the building process, 3 hours of fun


----------



## DeVision (Feb 4, 2022)

Hey @Shanks how is you doing?


----------



## KBD (Feb 4, 2022)

Heya peeps, I came back from my slumber to follow through on my bet with @A Optimistic ... things are looking dicey and I didn't want to look like a lil bitch who backed down on my bet... (rainbowman probably doesn't even remember it because he is willing bet on anything with anyone... his pot of gold at the end of the rainbow must be really loose by now) 

anywho before I get to defending my faves in telegrams... feast your eyes on 1000 hours of MS Paint magic I used to lubricate the wheels of bureaucracy to have my account reinstated:

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 4, 2022)

As I wrote on spoiler topic ..just watch this and You will most definitely  realise we still have a decade of one piece left my Goda...ness...XD

Elbaf
Fujitora backstory
Green bull
Vegapunk plot
The elders
Sword  sub plot
Dragon and his flashback
Akainou backstory
Teach backstory
God island and one piece
Final war
Imu
As you can see still a lot to be cover...ergo another 10 years left bare minimum lol.get ready to see your kids start reading one piece from chapter one


----------



## KBD (Feb 4, 2022)

Redline said:


> As I wrote on spoiler topic ..just watch this and You will most definitely  realise we still have a decade of one piece left my godness...XD
> 
> Elbaf
> Fujitora backstory
> ...


 I hope we get some funny gifs as a prize for coming to this realization, yes?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> I hope we get some funny gifs as a prize for coming to this realization, yes?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## KBD (Feb 4, 2022)

atleast it wasn't farting in a jacuzzi, keep up the good work


----------



## Redline (Feb 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> Heya peeps, I came back from my slumber to follow through on my bet with @A Optimistic ... things are looking dicey and I didn't want to look like a lil bitch who backed down on my bet... (rainbowman probably doesn't even remember it because he is willing bet on anything with anyone... his pot of gold at the end of the rainbow must be really loose by now)
> 
> anywho before I get to defending my faves in telegrams... feast your eyes on 1000 hours of MS Paint magic I used to lubricate the wheels of bureaucracy to have my account reinstated:


That looks like Sanji found the babadook book lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> atleast it wasn't farting in a jacuzzi, keep up the good work


Well..then check this out ...it cracks me up.. lmfaooooo the pain is real!


----------



## Redline (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## KBD (Feb 4, 2022)

sh*t man... I reckon that in this case, for the hipster... a man bun would have been a huge boon in his arsenal to take that bar... unprecedented...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 4, 2022)

Lmfaooooo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 4, 2022)

Ramen place in Edinburgh.Guess which one mine was

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Redline (Feb 4, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> Ramen place in Edinburgh.Guess which one mine was


Oden!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Great Potato (Feb 4, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> Ramen place in Edinburgh.Guess which one mine was



I'm guessing yours was _"Happy brltday Sarah!"_

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Perrin (Feb 4, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> Ramen place in Edinburgh.Guess which one mine was


Ur a long way from Manc

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Perrin (Feb 4, 2022)

Ps lovely sparkles captain moria!


----------



## Great Potato (Feb 4, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Ps lovely sparkles captain moria!



Thanks, your cherry blossoms are looking elegant as well.


----------



## Perrin (Feb 4, 2022)

Great Potato said:


> Thanks, your cherry blossoms are looking elegant as well.


Cheers, going for sex pest clinician

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Feb 4, 2022)

@Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja how are you sexy beasts?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Perrin (Feb 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> @Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja how are you sexy beasts?


Ali died i think dude haven’t seen him in a long time


----------



## KBD (Feb 4, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Ali died i think dude haven’t seen him in a long time


woah 

best of luck to you if you're in trouble Babs 

I have faith that you and avocado toast will come out on top in the end!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mariko (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> @Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja how are you sexy beasts?


I am shocked. Pleasantly so. Welcome back.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Feb 4, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am shocked. Pleasantly so. Welcome back.


thank you my friend  

my theme for the come back is


its for the Kaido fight coming up, even though I am currently invested in Lin Lin..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 4, 2022)

@Shanks great timing. You’ve come back just in time for the peak of the BM controversy lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Feb 4, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am shocked. Pleasantly so. Welcome back.


FYI I was prepared not to ever enter the site signed in again, but I did save you switch ID on a file in case I ever got so smash my dear  (its on your sig so not accessible to visitors)

but alas I wasn't able to let my little bet go - I hope you will forgive me

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> FYI I was prepared not to ever enter the site signed in again, but I did save you switch ID on a file in case I ever got so smash my dear  (its on your sig so not accessible to visitors)
> 
> but alas I wasn't able to let my little bet go - I hope you will forgive me


You will see me on the Switch time from time. And what bet are you talking about?


----------



## KBD (Feb 4, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You will see me on the Switch time from time. And what bet are you talking about?


Middleronie and Maw vs Big Mom


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> Middleronie and Maw vs Big Mom


What is the prize in this bet?


----------



## KBD (Feb 4, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What is the prize in this bet?


2 weeks of avy of choice. I put down 1hundo for commission art myself ~~

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 4, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Shanks great timing. You’ve come back just in time for the peak of the BM controversy lol


Hehe, I saw the telegram. Glade to see the OL still going strong.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 4, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Hey @Shanks how is you doing?


Got tones of shit done but still alot more to do, but heading in the right direction.

You're holiday over? Back home now?


----------



## Shanks (Feb 4, 2022)

Oh Hey @KBD  welcome back.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Feb 4, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Oh Hey @KBD  welcome back.


thanks mate. had to come back for the weeks banter. how are you doing, you lil bitch? 

progress with the conveyor belt? 

seems like a good past time tbh. I tried one of those things in a hotel when I went to brazil and honestly it was kind of addicting. send lurko my good regards, stay safe, and erm on the road!


----------



## Shanks (Feb 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> thanks mate. had to come back for the weeks banter. how are you doing, you lil bitch?
> 
> progress with the conveyor belt?
> 
> seems like a good past time tbh. I tried one of those things in a hotel when I went to brazil and honestly it was kind of addicting. send lurko my good regards, stay safe, and erm on the road!


On and off. Little busy to do it daily these days. I am considering getting a gym membership again though (after 10 years).


----------



## Shanks (Feb 4, 2022)

@Lurko I think @KBD wants to borrow your money.


----------



## KBD (Feb 4, 2022)

Shanks said:


> On and off. Little busy to do it daily these days. I am considering getting a gym membership again though (after 10 years).


meh, I think youre well off with what you got. Maybe get a rowing machine or something, I personally enjoy doing corner row for my back 

Edit: yes I want to loan money for a home gym plz lurko


----------



## KBD (Feb 4, 2022)

to reiterate no Im not in great shape lol, and I do actually love @Shanks 's setup with the dreadmill

don't kill me but instead fund my new gym @Lurko plz thank you

well anyways

crazy week we are having, one piece is finally going somewhere

double posts are the best

edit: upon realizing I had the first post on the page I had to give you this:

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Perrin (Feb 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> to reiterate no Im not in great shape loll


We still love you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 4, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Got tones of shit done but still alot more to do, but heading in the right direction.
> 
> You're holiday over? Back home now?



If I said something, @Mickey Mouse would haunt me, so I'll keep quiet. XD


Yes. I'm 2 weeks back at work. Vacation was better, but it's alright. 
I have 5 companies that try to persuade me to sign for them. Seems like I'm doing a good job.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Perrin (Feb 4, 2022)

Was thinking of doing a home gym thing in one of the spare rooms in my new house. What 4 gym items would you get? I’m thinking:
Concept 2 rowing machine
Pelaton bike
Multigym for bench press/squat
Set of free weights

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Perrin (Feb 4, 2022)

Today i have finished work and tomorrow Annual Leave begins for nine days, woop


----------



## KBD (Feb 4, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Was thinking of doing a home gym thing in one of the spare rooms in my new house. What 4 gym items would you get? I’m thinking:
> Concept 2 rowing machine
> Pelaton bike
> Multigym for bench press/squat
> Set of free weights


Sounds great for you mate. but instead of the equipment, worry about your schedule. honestly. with that kind of resources even your trainer will tell you that's probably key. 

but to get to the heart of real power, work on your core! everything else will be available afterwards.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Perrin (Feb 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> but to get to the heart of real power, work on your


Fixed!
Mind first

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Feb 4, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Fixed!
> Mind first


whiteboard or a chalkboard firts it is! just get the right kinds of chalk sticks or you might end up retarded... start with the yamato ones but please upgrade from there on..


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 4, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Ur a long way from Manc


I am indeed. I love Edinburgh come up every so often for a break.


----------



## Perrin (Feb 4, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> I am indeed. I love Edinburgh come up every so often for a break.


What’s your pint ?


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 4, 2022)

Perrin said:


> What’s your pint ?


T Total my friendo.

A lot of coffee essentially lol.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Gin (Feb 4, 2022)

shaantu said:


> i envy you, at what chapter did you stop reading last time?
> i wish i had 200 chapters to read again


i still have more to catch up on, even some preskip stuff, kinda went all over the place with it

i'm missing thriller bark, amazon lily, fishman island, half of dressrosa and everything after but before wano  

wano's been legit good but idk if i'll ever get around to fishman island or the rest of dressrosa 'cause everyone hates them


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> to reiterate no Im not in great shape lol, and I do actually love @Shanks 's setup with the dreadmill
> 
> don't kill me but instead fund my new gym @Lurko plz thank you
> 
> ...


You can join me and @RossellaFiamingo  on our road to abs quest

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Feb 4, 2022)

DeVision said:


> If I said something, @Mickey Mouse would haunt me, so I'll keep quiet. XD
> 
> 
> Yes. I'm 2 weeks back at work. Vacation was better, but it's alright.
> I have 5 companies that try to persuade me to sign for them. Seems like I'm doing a good job.


Good on you mate! Actively search for new roles will get you the best opportunities be it conditions or pay.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> to reiterate no Im not in great shape lol, and I do actually love @Shanks 's setup with the dreadmill
> 
> don't kill me but instead fund my new gym @Lurko plz thank you
> 
> ...


I only have a treadmill in my second living room, lol.

Have some free weights and a bench outside, but rarely use them anymore.

I should turn the garage into a gym... But the cars...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 4, 2022)

At @Perrin buy 

Free weights 
Bench 
Any cardio machine (just need 1)
Floor mat 

Those are essentials. Anything else will help heaps, but you can cover most of your muscles with the above.

Oh and I bought my son a monkey Bar. I can use that for chin up also, lol.


----------



## trance (Feb 4, 2022)

@KBD whale cum back

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Feb 4, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Lmao (Feb 4, 2022)

Luffy would never simp like this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 5, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Good on you mate! Actively search for new roles will get you the best opportunities be it conditions or pay.



Nah.. Will stay for now. Got a raise beginning this month, and another next January. 
Once they start to bother me with vaxxing, I'm going the next day.

Reactions: Like 1 | GODA 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 5, 2022)

Gin said:


> i still have more to catch up on, even some preskip stuff, kinda went all over the place with it
> 
> i'm missing thriller bark, amazon lily, fishman island, half of dressrosa and everything after but before wano
> 
> wano's been legit good but idk if i'll ever get around to fishman island or the rest of dressrosa 'cause everyone hates them


Those arcs are fine if you binge read them, you cutt through most of fluff


----------



## KBD (Feb 5, 2022)

somehow I can oddly relate after playing several seasons of necromancer in diablo... 


*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 5, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Nathan Copeland  !!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 5, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Nathan Copeland  !!!


Thank you my nephew

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 5, 2022)

Hbd @Nathan Copeland

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Perrin (Feb 5, 2022)

Happy Birthday Nathan

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 5, 2022)

Weather here is crazy. One min it's pouring rain, and then the next its bright and sunny. Happen like 7 times yesterday and today 

My clothes are all wet


----------



## January (Feb 5, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Weather here is crazy. One min it's pouring rain, and then the next its bright and sunny. Happen like 7 times yesterday and today
> 
> My clothes are all wet


7 times you say, maybe the world is trying to re-create itself


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 5, 2022)

Happy Bday @Nathan Copeland!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 5, 2022)

January said:


> 7 times you say, maybe the world is trying to re-create itself


8 times just now  

Washing wet again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Feb 5, 2022)

Happy B'day Uncle @Nathan Copeland


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 6, 2022)

Brook

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 6, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Brook



Nami thinks that stepping on him is a punishment. Poor soul.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 6, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Hbd @Nathan Copeland


Thank you all


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 6, 2022)

Uncle @Nathan Copeland

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nathan Copeland (Feb 6, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Uncle @Nathan Copeland


Thank you my nephew

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 6, 2022)

@trance started playing ds1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 6, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> @trance started playing ds1



And here I am.....playing Ace Attorney games. XD


----------



## MO (Feb 6, 2022)

@Soca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Feb 6, 2022)

MO said:


> @Soca


aw I'm missed  a

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## MO (Feb 6, 2022)

Soca said:


> aw I'm missed  a


this is also a great song.


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 6, 2022)

Soca said:


> aw I'm missed  a


I thought you were Marcelle? Now you're Aaliyah? Which is it


----------



## Soca (Feb 6, 2022)

MO said:


> this is also a great song.


It's ok if you have that type of relationship with your dad  

But Luthor Vandros is a pretty good singer. 



Captain Quincy said:


> I thought you were Marcelle? Now you're Aaliyah? Which is it


shhhhhh we're having a moment

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## MO (Feb 6, 2022)

Soca said:


> It's ok if you have that type of relationship with your dad
> 
> But Luthor Vandros is a pretty good singer.





he really is. one of the best male singers of all time.


----------



## Perrin (Feb 6, 2022)

Day two of annual leave. Popped to the Lake District and in the hotel bar enjoying a Guinness with a chatty bartender


----------



## DeVision (Feb 6, 2022)

@T.D.A with a Bleach avatar.. Did you lose a bet or something? SMH.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 6, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @T.D.A with a Bleach avatar.. Did you lose a bet or something? SMH.



not a fan of Bleach? XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> not a fan of Bleach? XD




I've read the first two-ish pages. It's some kind bird view iirc.
That's it. XD


----------



## January (Feb 6, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I've read the first two-ish pages. It's some kind bird view iirc.
> That's it. XD


You missed out the greatest manga of all time 


Even to this day the bleach section is extremely active deciphering character moves.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 6, 2022)

January said:


> You missed out the greatest manga of all time




It's February already. Get lost.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## January (Feb 6, 2022)

DeVision said:


> It's February already. Get lost.


Was the vacation this bad, huh?  

imma let the rest of the months speak for themselves, but I will be back and you better be ready then

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 6, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I've read the first two-ish pages. It's some kind bird view iirc.
> That's it. XD



First few arcs of Bleach are great

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 6, 2022)

January said:


> Was the vacation this bad, huh?
> 
> imma let the rest of the months speak for themselves, but I will be back and you better be ready then



Vacation was great. From 17.12. till 24.01. 

But February gave me a raise. March will get me (most likely) a new apartment. April is my birthday.
January sucks.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> First few arcs of Bleach are great




That doesn't sound good tbh. XD


----------



## trance (Feb 6, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> @trance started playing ds1


are you gonna play elden ring?


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 6, 2022)

trance said:


> are you gonna play elden ring?


Ye will buy it when its on special  


So like next year


----------



## Redline (Feb 6, 2022)

trance said:


> are you gonna play elden ring?


The day before...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Feb 6, 2022)

Redline said:


> The day before...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Feb 6, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Ye will buy it when its on special
> 
> 
> So like next year


yea by that time, the DLCs will probably be out and they'll all be in a bundle

me personally tho, i preordered it as soon as i could

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Perrin (Feb 6, 2022)

trance said:


> me personally tho, i preordered it as soon as i could


people still preorder after cyberpunk ?


----------



## trance (Feb 6, 2022)

Perrin said:


> people still preorder after cyberpunk ?


fromsoft isn't cd projekt red tho


----------



## Perrin (Feb 6, 2022)

trance said:


> fromsoft isn't cd projekt red tho


And dark souls 3 aint Witcher 3


----------



## trance (Feb 6, 2022)

Perrin said:


> And dark souls 3 aint Witcher 3


youre right, its better 


*Spoiler*: __ 



only in my dreams

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## trance (Feb 6, 2022)

what kinda state is cyberpunk in nowadays?


----------



## Perrin (Feb 6, 2022)

trance said:


> what kinda state is cyberpunk in nowadays?


Thanks to lots of people preordering it they had enough money to largely fix it after launch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 6, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Feb 6, 2022)

Interesting the donations are coming in slowly now. People are really forgiving and the tragic of the forum upgraded fuckery are slowly been forgiven as we fix features at a slow paste.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 7, 2022)

Bring your ass in here @Mysticreader @Yamato @Redline @Lmao @Ekkologix @Lurko @Mickey Mouse @DeVision @Alibaba Saluja @ArabianLuffy @KBD @Captain Quincy @Perrin @January

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 7, 2022)

Yeah, 666 bitches. Better stop hiding.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 7, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Bring your ass in here @Mysticreader @Yamato @Redline @Lmao @Ekkologix @Lurko @Mickey Mouse @DeVision @Alibaba Saluja @ArabianLuffy @KBD @Captain Quincy @Perrin @January



Fuck you aussie.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 7, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Fuck you aussie.


Yeah 532, you owe me $5M


----------



## January (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## DeVision (Feb 7, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Yeah 532, you owe me $5M



Joke's on you, I threw a 97 so it doesn't count.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Feb 7, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Joke's on you, I threw a 97 so it doesn't count.


 

We split @January 's $5M then

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Bring your ass in here @Mysticreader @Yamato @Redline @Lmao @Ekkologix @Lurko @Mickey Mouse @DeVision @Alibaba Saluja @ArabianLuffy @KBD @Captain Quincy @Perrin @January


If I do not win I stay in recluse.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2022)

I guess I will start being more active. Disney knows why.....


----------



## Yamato (Feb 7, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 7, 2022)

Since Dev cheated, the game is disqualify and I'm keeping my $5M.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 7, 2022)

I'm sorry Idk how to play dice game

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 7, 2022)

@Luffyfan38 why 38? Why not 69?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Perrin (Feb 7, 2022)

What are we playing?


----------



## Shanks (Feb 7, 2022)

Perrin said:


> What are we playing?


$5M. Seems like you lost


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 7, 2022)

Dr. Perrin probably pays 5M in taxes every year. That's chump change for him

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Feb 7, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Bring your ass in here @Mysticreader @Yamato @Redline @Lmao @Ekkologix @Lurko @Mickey Mouse @DeVision @Alibaba Saluja @ArabianLuffy @KBD @Captain Quincy @Perrin @January


----------



## KBD (Feb 7, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I guess I will start being more active. Disney knows why.....



Any thoughts on this?


----------



## Lmao (Feb 7, 2022)

I thought Chrollo opened again


----------



## Lmao (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Perrin (Feb 7, 2022)

I’m still confused whats with the dice???


----------



## Lurko (Feb 7, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Yeah, 666 bitches. Better stop hiding.


Fuck you satan.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Neutral 1


----------



## Firo (Feb 7, 2022)

Perrin said:


> And dark souls 3 aint Witcher 3


I love the Witcher 3 but let’s not act as if it wasn’t bug infested and didn’t have trash gameplay.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## January (Feb 7, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> I'm sorry Idk how to play dice game


Once you make a post, click on edit, you will see throw dice.

select number of sides you want your dice to have, ex: 100 faced dice

select no of rolls, 12 rolls is max which everyone goes for

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Perrin (Feb 7, 2022)

Firo said:


> I love the Witcher 3 but let’s not act as if it wasn’t bug infested and didn’t have trash gameplay.


PC Master Race I’m afraid buddy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Firo (Feb 7, 2022)

Perrin said:


> PC Master Race I’m afraid buddy


PC  mods can’t fix that gameplay. 
At best, put a bandaid over it. I still like it tho.


----------



## Perrin (Feb 7, 2022)

Firo said:


> PC  mods can’t fix that gameplay.
> At best, put a bandaid over it. I still like it tho.


Hang on. Are u salty that Roach always appeared behind a tree/fence/wall/ravine/building/stream/pile of corpses

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Firo (Feb 7, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Hang on. Are u salty that Roach always appeared behind a tree/fence/wall/ravine/building/stream/pile of corpses


Of course.
I wanted more Ciri too.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2022)

KBD said:


> Any thoughts on this?


He obviously needs better glasses.


----------



## KBD (Feb 7, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> He obviously needs better glasses.


It kinda looks like Gisney though. And my eyesight is great.  

Maybe the manga connoisseurs of OL calling me a dyslexic ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) for my takes on One Piece chapters were on to something.


----------



## KBD (Feb 7, 2022)

Aah thank God for the automated mature language filter, I was almost non family friendly there


----------



## Redline (Feb 7, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Bring your ass in here @Mysticreader @Yamato @Redline @Lmao @Ekkologix @Lurko @Mickey Mouse @DeVision @Alibaba Saluja @ArabianLuffy @KBD @Captain Quincy @Perrin @January


The number of the Beast??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 7, 2022)

Here I go ..for Goden samaaaa!!!


----------



## Redline (Feb 7, 2022)

Bad roll FFS!


----------



## Perrin (Feb 7, 2022)

Redline said:


> Bad roll FFS!


The number of the beast  of the beast is an octopard


----------



## KBD (Feb 7, 2022)

Redline said:


> Bad roll FFS!


how the mighty have fallen

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trance (Feb 7, 2022)

good monday OLC

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Perrin (Feb 7, 2022)

trance said:


> good monday OLC


C?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 7, 2022)

KBD said:


> how the mighty have fallen


I couldn't even beat the number of the Beast!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 7, 2022)

Perrin said:


> The number of the beast  of the beast is an octopard


It's an iron Maiden!


----------



## trance (Feb 7, 2022)

Perrin said:


> C?


OL convo


----------



## KBD (Feb 7, 2022)

Redline said:


> I couldn't even beat the number of the Beast!!


I also rolled like shit, lets have a go at... redemption...

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KBD (Feb 7, 2022)

nah looks like Im just going to burn in hell

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 7, 2022)

I'm here to say: Fuck you and have a nice day.

(I love y'all)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 7, 2022)

Hey guys, I'm gonna have to pull a Shanks and stop being active for some time. I'm not sure how long it'll take but I'll rejoin yall after I get my life back on track. I'll be on NF once a day to keep the daily countdown thread going that I run in the Bleach section, but I won't be checking messages sorry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 4


----------



## DeVision (Feb 7, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Hey guys, I'm gonna have to pull a Shanks and stop being active for some time. I'm not sure how long it'll take but I'll rejoin yall after I get my life back on track. I'll be on NF once a day to keep the daily countdown thread going that I run in the Bleach section, but I won't be checking messages sorry.


Take care.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Firo (Feb 7, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Hey guys, I'm gonna have to pull a Shanks and stop being active for some time. I'm not sure how long it'll take but I'll rejoin yall after I get my life back on track. I'll be on NF once a day to keep the daily countdown thread going that I run in the Bleach section, but I won't be checking messages sorry.


Don’t know you too well but our interactions were good. Take care of yourself and wishing you the best dude.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 7, 2022)

KBD said:


> I also rolled like shit, lets have a go at... redemption...


I got this! Let's rock and rooooolllll


----------



## Redline (Feb 7, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 7, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Hey guys, I'm gonna have to pull a Shanks and stop being active for some time. I'm not sure how long it'll take but I'll rejoin yall after I get my life back on track. I'll be on NF once a day to keep the daily countdown thread going that I run in the Bleach section, but I won't be checking messages sorry.


Stay safe Captain! Get back whenever you got all sorted if you still feel the need to play around here like I do lol


----------



## Redline (Feb 7, 2022)

Firo said:


> I love the Witcher 3 but let’s not act as if it wasn’t bug infested and didn’t have trash gameplay.


Witcher 3 Blood and vine all the way!
Also shout out to red dead redemption 2 and the dead space series...


----------



## Redline (Feb 7, 2022)

KBD said:


> nah looks like Im just going to burn in hell

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Soca (Feb 7, 2022)

bonjourno

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 7, 2022)

Soca said:


> bonjourno



Oh shut up.


Now tell me if the spiral is available on "Dark Blue Style" skin?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Feb 7, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Oh shut up.
> 
> 
> Now tell me if the spiral is available on "Dark Blue Style" skin?


Why would I know


----------



## DeVision (Feb 7, 2022)

Soca said:


> Why would I know



You're a super mod. You're here to support me. 
Do your fuckin' job. Damn lazyass.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 7, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Soca (Feb 7, 2022)

DeVision said:


> You're a super mod. You're here to support me.
> Do your fuckin' job. Damn lazyass.


The title is for show bitch, I don't know things  



DeVision said:


>


How is you


----------



## DeVision (Feb 7, 2022)

Soca said:


> The bitch-title is for show, I don't know things


Fixed it for you, you !




Soca said:


> How is you



I'm good. Mondays suck but I'm good. Resting a bit. Gonna get some icecream and head to bed soon.
I'm proud of myself 'cause I did a small workout. XD

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## DeVision (Feb 7, 2022)

Soca said:


> How is you



How about you? Everything okay?


----------



## Soca (Feb 7, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Fixed it for you, you  !


Very clever  



DeVision said:


> I'm good. Mondays suck but I'm good. Resting a bit. Gonna get some icecream and head to bed soon.
> I'm proud of myself 'cause I did a small workout. XD


Why do you insist on eating that stuff. Go eat some apples or something. Or drink tea  

Are you in the gym now? 



DeVision said:


> How about you? Everything okay?


Who knows. I sure don't


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 7, 2022)

Soca said:


> Very clever



I know!  



Soca said:


> Why do you insist on eating that stuff. Go eat some apples or something. Or drink tea



You know what? Fuck you!




Soca said:


> Are you in the gym now?



Nah. We unvaxxed people are a threat to the world. They barely let us get groceries..... Fashists.



Soca said:


> Who knows. I sure don't



I know. I'll tell you. You're fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Feb 7, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I know!
> 
> 
> 
> You know what? Fuck you!



No! Bad dev  

Throw that out  

You're gonna make some damn garlic tea and you're gonna drink it  




> Nah. We unvaxxed people are a threat to the world. They barely let us get groceries..... Fashists.


I completely forgot we're even in a pandemic when I asked that question. Ain't nobody going in the gym so nvm  





> I know. I'll tell you. You're fine.



Sure that works too


----------



## DeVision (Feb 7, 2022)

Damn. Supermod can't even quote properly. Fuck. 


Anyways. I ate half a kilo of walnut icecream. And I feel great about it.

And wtf is garlic tea? Damn weird.

Oh.. You misunderstood. People are going to the gym. But only the vaxxed ones. 

Good. Now you better than fine. Soon you'll be good!


----------



## Shanks (Feb 7, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> - Thread ends after 4000 posts
> 
> 
> 
> ​


@DeVision


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @DeVision


I can always.......change that.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 7, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I can always.......change that.


Remember what happened when @Alibaba Saluja try to change shit?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Remember what happened when @Alibaba Saluja try to change shit?


@Alibaba Saluja  is not here no more.....


----------



## KBD (Feb 7, 2022)

what did you guys do to Babs? 

Edit: I should have just started reading harry potter in his book club or something instead of leaving too, Im sorry.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 7, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Alibaba Saluja  is not here no more.....


EXACTLY!


----------



## Shanks (Feb 7, 2022)

KBD said:


> what did you guys do to Babs?


We got him a job as a flight attendant or something.


----------



## KBD (Feb 7, 2022)

Shanks said:


> We got him a job as a flight attendant or something.


Imagine flying in business class and there comes Babs with the trolley: we got caesar sandwiches but instead of the chicken we have tofu


----------



## Shanks (Feb 7, 2022)

KBD said:


> Imagine flying in business class and there comes Babs with the trolley: we got caesar sandwiches but instead of the chicken we have tofu


Business class and getting offered Tofu?!!! My mate Elon will buy the airline out and fire his ass.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Feb 7, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Business class and getting offered Tofu?!!! My mate Elon will buy the airline out and fire his ass.


Im sure there'd be other options, avocado, chickpeas.. ooh vegan "steak" with couscous... deluxe services include: reading your horoscope and palm lifeline readings, but no mile high club.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 7, 2022)

KBD said:


> Im sure there'd be other options, avocado, chickpeas.. ooh vegan "steak" with couscous... deluxe services include: reading your horoscope and palm lifeline readings, but no mile high club.


Cool, you can take Baba Airways. I'm swimming to my next trip

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Feb 7, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Cool, you can take Baba Airways. I'm swimming to my next trip


Maybe he is living the dream? a different concubine at every airport. there's also lots of hotels around... he can play the Aladdin: prince Ali soundtrack every time they land and shit.. 

I wonder if you would be allowed a hookah with Baba Airways

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 7, 2022)

If Ali is a flight attendant now, he is definately living the dream. Free flights, free accommodations, tones of benifits, meeting new people all the time. 

Happy for him.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2022)

Shanks said:


> EXACTLY!


I am gonna chuck @Rinoa  at you if you do not start chilling.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 7, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am gonna chuck @Rinoa  at you if you do not start chilling.


Perfect. We can chill with icecream and chocolate while watching Demon Slayer together.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Perfect. We can chill with icecream and chocolate while watching Demon Slayer together.


Sorry, don't like Demon Slayer.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 7, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Sorry, don't like Demon Slayer.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Feb 7, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Perfect. We can chill with icecream and chocolate while watching Demon Slayer together.


The Alley used to have movie nights where a bunch of us would gather and watch a movie together. Not sure which service we could use but if I figure that out we could bring it back for the Nu Alley.

Reactions: GODA 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 7, 2022)

Shrike said:


> The Alley used to have movie nights where a bunch of us would gather and watch a movie together. Not sure which service we could use but if I figure that out we could bring it back for the Nu Alley.


One person can set up zoom and share screen.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 7, 2022)

Shrike said:


> The Alley used to have movie nights where a bunch of us would gather and watch a movie together. Not sure which service we could use but if I figure that out we could bring it back for the Nu Alley.


Whatever it takes to help the Alley......I suppose.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 7, 2022)

Shanks said:


> One person can set up zoom and share screen.


We'll talk about it more soon. 



Mickey Mouse said:


> Whatever it takes to help the Alley......I suppose.


Actually yes.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @DeVision



NO!!



Mickey Mouse said:


> I can always.......change that.



DO EEEET!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2022)

DeVision said:


> NO!!
> 
> 
> 
> DO EEEET!


Done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 8, 2022)

So 2023 for the next thread?


----------



## Shanks (Feb 8, 2022)

Since Shrike is rebranding the Chucklefuck Woods soon, let's give it till 2024 for the next thread


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 8, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2022)

T.D.A said:


>


----------



## KBD (Feb 8, 2022)

this is now a mod free zone?!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DeVision (Feb 8, 2022)

T.D.A said:


>





Mickey Mouse said:


>



A snake?


----------



## Soca (Feb 8, 2022)

Mod free zone?! Let's fucking gooooooo

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redline (Feb 8, 2022)

Glad to ear boss Brando is on a  proper diet by ice-cream....
One can't simply resist to the flavour..XDvax or no vax we all gonna die sooner or later...and go to hell..lol


----------



## Redline (Feb 8, 2022)

Soca said:


> Mod free zone?! Let's fucking gooooooo


Free zone is my turf! Thanks god I exist!


Shanks said:


> Perfect. We can chill with icecream and chocolate while watching Demon Slayer together.


Delovely Shanks


----------



## Redline (Feb 8, 2022)

Soca said:


> No! Bad dev
> 
> Throw that out
> 
> ...


How about adding some spice like black pepper or  dry chilly !?!? Tasty as f...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Cool, you can take Baba Airways. I'm swimming to my next trip


Just drop it red..Baba airways only gives u 50% chance to make it.... They are barbarians....the still use glue instead of rivets

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> If Ali is a flight attendant now, he is definately living the dream. Free flights, free accommodations, tones of benifits, meeting new people all the time.
> 
> Happy for him.


Yeah that is a cool work to do for living ..at least until you make it...watch out for the babadook airlines lmaoooo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Feb 8, 2022)

Redline said:


> Yeah that is a cool work to do for living ..at least until you make it...watch out for the babadook airlines lmaoooo


would fly with them for sure


----------



## KBD (Feb 8, 2022)

so now that we are mod free, what's the hold up? where is the cocaine and the prostitutes?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (Feb 8, 2022)

Soca said:


> Mod free zone?! Let's fucking gooooooo


Ikr, finally @Germa 66 hasa thread he’s safe in

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 8, 2022)

KBD said:


> so now that we are mod free, what's the hold up? where is the cocaine and *the prostitutes*?



@Gledinius you're being called.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Germa 66 (Feb 8, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Ikr, finally @Germa 66 hasa thread he’s safe in


Fuck u lmao

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 8, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> Fuck u lmao


You're lucky this a mod free zone

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redline (Feb 8, 2022)

Popoooooo

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 8, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @Gledinius you're being called.


Oh I see. Calling the pimp gled for help don't ya. 

Sadly I don't get hoes to offer right now outside you. I'm not in men tho , so don't come anywhere near me. 
@KBD You can jump on DeV before she jump at you. =p 
I heard that slut bite a lot tho , carefull.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 8, 2022)

Gledinius said:


> Oh I see. Calling the pimp gled for help don't ya.
> 
> Sadly I don't get hoes to offer right now outside you. I'm not in men tho , so don't come anywhere near me.
> @KBD You can jump on DeV before she jump at you. =p
> I heard that slut bite a lot tho , carefull.



Oh come on. You rode more D than fav chars in OP.
We don't judge. <3


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 8, 2022)

Redline said:


> Popoooooo


  good to see you're not banned

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Feb 8, 2022)

Gledinius said:


> Oh I see. Calling the pimp gled for help don't ya.
> 
> Sadly I don't get hoes to offer right now outside you. I'm not in men tho , so don't come anywhere near me.
> @KBD You can jump on DeV before she jump at you. =p
> I heard that slut bite a lot tho , carefull.


I... Think Id rather just jump from the ship   you can keep your trannies, adios!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 8, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> good to see you're not banned


not yet....xd


----------



## Redline (Feb 8, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> good to see you're not banned


i have been trolling left and right by spamming terrible gif to bda discord till they could cope no more lmfaoooo....kids nowadays
i had my fun anyhow

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Firo  !!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 8, 2022)

Eyoooo @Firo  Happy birthday my favorite lewdman.

May you get the chance to meet Yamato in the afterlife

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Firo (Feb 8, 2022)

Thanks guys. Love y’all

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Shanks (Feb 8, 2022)

Happy birthday @Firo !

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 8, 2022)

Gledinius said:


> Eyoooo @Firo  Happy birthday my favorite lewdman.
> 
> May you get the chance to meet Yamato in the afterlife


But not before me.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 8, 2022)

I usually lurk NF at night time. I've decided to join a gym and work out then instead. Fuck you all, especially @DeVision . BTW, REP ME real quick!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 9, 2022)

Happy birthday @Firo


----------



## DeVision (Feb 9, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I usually lurk NF at night time. I've decided to join a gym and work out then instead. Fuck you all, especially @DeVision . BTW, REP ME real quick!



Come to the dark side, you aussie fuck!


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 9, 2022)

Happy bday @Firo!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 9, 2022)

Gledinius said:


> Eyoooo @Firo  Happy birthday my favorite lewdman.
> 
> May you get the chance to meet Yamato in the afterlife


But..but..what about lewdperudge? Xd


----------



## Firo (Feb 9, 2022)

Thanks bro.


Shanks said:


> Happy birthday @Firo !

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 9, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy bday @Firo!


Hell yeah happy b day! One more day to go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Feb 9, 2022)

Redline said:


> But..but..what about lewdperudge? Xd



Lewdman @Light D Lamperouge  is my number 2 favorite lewdman

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 9, 2022)

.......yeah still don't feel like being active on here. There is absolutely nothing fun to post about.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Feb 9, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> .......yeah still don't feel like being active on here. There is absolutely nothing fun to post about.




your top 5 bleach characters? go!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 9, 2022)

KBD said:


> your top 5 bleach characters? go!


I don't remember.


----------



## KBD (Feb 9, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I don't remember.


aah Its like as if you went supersaiyan with your grumpiness


----------



## KBD (Feb 9, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> .......yeah still don't feel like being active on here. There is absolutely nothing fun to post about.


not that I disagree with this though, aside from finalizing my bet it seems like an empty well

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 9, 2022)

KBD said:


> aah Its like as if you went supersaiyan with your grumpiness


It is not even grumpiness.......it is full on Apathy. I used to be rage incarnate.....now that that has burned out. All that is left....is empty.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Feb 9, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> It is not even grumpiness.......it is full on Apathy. I used to be rage incarnate.....now that that has burned out. All that is left....is empty.


well yeah, maybe just taking a break might be good. Some people say it helps, not sure if I can underline that as being super effective though. 

But yeah you do seem a little bit like a shadow of your usual inspirational self.  Hope you can come up with something to recharge your batteries.

For me personally, just trying new things: games, series, books etc. help. Obviously so I can just call bullshit on whatever is going on there but at the very least for me, I haven't done that to death yet.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 9, 2022)

Gledinius said:


> Lewdman @Light D Lamperouge  is my number 2 favorite lewdman


Glen

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 9, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> It is not even grumpiness.......it is full on Apathy. I used to be rage incarnate.....now that that has burned out. All that is left....is empty.


Just tell someone to fuck off. It feels great.

Fuck off @Shanks 

Where the fuck are you @Alibaba Saluja 

Fuck you @Flame

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 9, 2022)

Maybe, @KBD  . But if I leave, would I come back? I have taken breaks from here before long ago. Hell with OP I have only been reading spoilers now and not tbe actual chapter for 2+ months now. 



DeVision said:


> Just tell someone to fuck off. It feels great.
> 
> Fuck off @Shanks
> 
> ...


They all have already fucked off......except @Gin  . He is like a roach.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Feb 9, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Maybe, @KBD  . But if I leave, would I come back? I have taken breaks from here before long ago.



Maybe, maybe not? Although I think opting just putting things on a backburner might be ok.  Revitalizing rage is of top priority Luckily its a renewable source of energy. 



Mickey Mouse said:


> Hell with OP I have only been reading spoilers now and not tbe actual chapter for 2+ months now.


 Don't worry, we might be getting some BM flashback and Smoothie soon.

No amount of spoiler text is going to do justice to the thiccnes, you will have to read it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 9, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> They all have already fucked off......except @Gin . He is like a roach.



Hey @Gin Mickey says screw you!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 9, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> They all have already fucked off......except @Gin . He is like a roach.



How about @A Optimistic ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 9, 2022)

DeVision said:


> How about @A Optimistic ?


@A Optimistic  is already in hell being a mod and all.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 9, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @A Optimistic  is already in hell being a mod and all.



So we let him rot?


----------



## DeVision (Feb 9, 2022)

What is this now? 


Wow.. Soon we'll have to pay for NF.


----------



## shaantu (Feb 9, 2022)

who the f is gonna pay for that

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 9, 2022)

shaantu said:


> who the f is gonna pay for that


CC points gonna rise like bitcoin.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 9, 2022)

Jeff is going to unleash ads on fanverse

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Feb 9, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Jeff is going to unleash ads on fanverse


2022 the year Jeff makes his move

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 9, 2022)

KBD said:


> 2022 the year Jeff makes his move


Jeff saved us from the ads only to unleash it on us later

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 9, 2022)

DeVision said:


> So we let him rot?


Since I do not feel like kicking him while I am down.....yes. 


DeVision said:


> What is this now?
> 
> 
> Wow.. Soon we'll have to pay for NF.


So......he is taking away my Shantae avy soon?


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 9, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Since I do not feel like kicking him while I am down.....yes.
> 
> So......he is taking away my Shantae avy soon?


For just $60 a year you can have your Shantae avy back

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 9, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> For just $60 a year you can have your Shantae avy back

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 9, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Since I do not feel like kicking him while I am down.....yes.




I have no problem kicking him.
@A Optimistic come in here. Let us kick you for a bit.


Mickey Mouse said:


> So......he is taking away my Shantae avy soon?



Seems like it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 9, 2022)

What happened to @Kinjin he doesn't see that active anymore ?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 9, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> What happened to @Kinjin he doesn't see that active anymore ?


Many sacrifices were made so that subscription.......seems like @Kinjin  Was one of them. May he rest in peace.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 9, 2022)

Why does Dev want to fuck everyone?


----------



## Shanks (Feb 9, 2022)

Kind of creepy tbh. Using subliminal messages with a young mouse and encouraging him tondo kinky stuff

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 9, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Why does Dev want to fuck everyone?





Shanks said:


> Kind of creepy tbh. Using subliminal messages with a young mouse and encouraging him tondo kinky stuff



I don't want to fuck anyone.
I just like to curse at people. So fuck you. I thought aussieland sunk. Well.. One more thing to pray tonight before bed.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fel1x (Feb 9, 2022)

yo, OL.
has anyone bought NF's subscription?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Feb 9, 2022)

Fel1x said:


> yo, OL.
> has anyone bought NF's subscription?


Terrible features.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 9, 2022)

I have been consider donating even before this though. Old features are getting better and Jeff have stopped with his dictatorship


----------



## Fel1x (Feb 9, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Terrible features.


tbh all jokes aside. $5 monthly for all this stuff is ok
but I change my avatar like once in 10 years, and don't care much about it's size and so on

but people who change avatar regularly might be interested


P.S. I'm not here to promote lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 9, 2022)

Fel1x said:


> tbh all jokes aside. $5 monthly for all this stuff is ok
> but I change my avatar like once in 10 years, and don't care much about it's size and so on
> 
> but people who changes avatar regularly might be interested
> ...


I had free perm large avy rights and I gave it away


----------



## Fel1x (Feb 9, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I had free perm large avy rights and I gave it away


wow, how did you get it? I wouldn't mind getting it too. may be I will change my avatar after Wano arc


----------



## KBD (Feb 9, 2022)

wtf @MrPopo where is your subscriber tag, aren't you a supporter!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 10, 2022)

Power outage here...


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 10, 2022)

Redline said:


> Hell yeah happy b day! One more day to go!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 10, 2022)

Wordle 236 4/6


----------



## Shanks (Feb 10, 2022)

Fel1x said:


> wow, how did you get it? I wouldn't mind getting it too. may be I will change my avatar after Wano arc


Long story... 

Only way to get it now is tones of CC points, be a mod, or donate.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 10, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Wordle 236 4/6




Explain yourself.


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 10, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Explain yourself.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 10, 2022)

Fel1x said:


> yo, OL.
> has anyone bought NF's subscription?


Hell no! NF gotta pay me instead lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 10, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Wordle 236 4/6


365 24 / 7 TD!


----------



## DeVision (Feb 10, 2022)

I won.


----------



## trance (Feb 10, 2022)

@Firo happy (super late) bday dave

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Firo (Feb 10, 2022)

trance said:


> @Firo happy (super late) bday dave


Thanks brody.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 10, 2022)

No spoiler week this week for me. I'm proud.


----------



## Redline (Feb 10, 2022)

Do we???

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## KBD (Feb 10, 2022)

ouch.. watching that a couple of times made smooth criminal play in my head...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 10, 2022)

The entire room shaked.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 10, 2022)

Just went to the dentist btw. And they are recommending 18months of invisilin costing about $6000.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## T.D.A (Feb 10, 2022)

Wordle 237 5/6


----------



## Soca (Feb 10, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Just went to the dentist btw. And they are recommending 18months of invisilin costing about $6000.


US? Why so damn much


----------



## KBD (Feb 10, 2022)

played some gta2 after a looooong long time

aside from making me say 'son of a bitch' every time my car gets in flames its a blast

also, I swear to god - the developers were some og lewdmen folks.. aside from obvious shit like Wang Cars and the russian mob guy's name being Jerkov, the radio really cranks it up a notch.. From a bizarre studio interview with some hindi guy who talked about rubbing your spiritual  pnis as the host kept his mother on hold, to Tammy Boness and the swinging mammaries:


----------



## Shanks (Feb 10, 2022)

Soca said:


> US? Why so damn much


Yeah, USD. 18 months... So it's not good


----------



## KBD (Feb 10, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Yeah, USD. 18 months... So it's not good


that was a per month price? 

yeah no way it was the sum total, that's not too bad tbf.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 10, 2022)

KBD said:


> that was a per month price?


Not month... More the estimated activities and treatment that will happened during that period. I wonder if I should do it?

Already married, have a good job... I don't really need a perfect smile, lol.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Feb 10, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Not month... More the estimated activities and treatment that will happened during that period. I wonder if I should do it?
> 
> Already married, have a good job... I don't really need a perfect smile, lol.


meh if its purely for aesthetics then who gives a crap. 

for sure they would 'recommend' you to get that, their livelihood depends on stuff like that


----------



## Germa 66 (Feb 11, 2022)

I thought this was mod free… Why tf I just seen Soca


----------



## Shanks (Feb 11, 2022)

KBD said:


> meh if its purely for aesthetics then who gives a crap.
> 
> for sure they would 'recommend' you to get that, their livelihood depends on stuff like that


Maybe...


----------



## Shanks (Feb 11, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> I thought this was mod free… Why tf I just seen Soca


Why would you believe what a corporate mouse say?


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 11, 2022)

Today was an alright day. Anyways, hi.

Does anyone here have advice for working two full-time jobs at once?

Don't want to lose too much sleep over it and I need to stay relatively awake within work hours, so...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 11, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> Today was an alright day. Anyways, hi.
> 
> Does anyone here have advice for working two full-time jobs at once?
> 
> Don't want to lose too much sleep over it and I need to stay relatively awake within work hours, so...


- ensure the two jobs are not highly physically demanding or draining.
- can have fun and socialise during work
- if they provide food or coffee, that would be great if not, aim to bring breakfast, lunch and dinner to work
- make sure they are close together and as close to home as possible

Have a goal and work out when you can quit one of the job or both so you can do something better.

I personally never worked two jobs. I just get better at what I do and aim for a pay rise every 12 - 18months.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 11, 2022)



Reactions: Lewd 3


----------



## Perrin (Feb 11, 2022)

Gods forza is amazing


----------



## KBD (Feb 11, 2022)

Negging with double rep power for subscribes was suggested in the thread discussing the subscription  

Now imagine that, we could have our own celestial dragons in subscribers, of course we already have Imu sama..   

not sure if our mods are cut out to be CP-0 though... Mod @MrPopo and we could eventually see things like: You have been banned for insulting a subscriber.. the bail is set at 50$

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 11, 2022)

KBD said:


> Negging with double rep power for subscribes was suggested in the thread discussing the subscription
> 
> Now imagine that, we could have our own celestial dragons in subscribers, of course we already have Imu sama..
> 
> not sure if our mods are cut out to be CP-0 though... Mod @MrPopo and we could eventually see things like: You have been banned for insulting a subscriber.. the bail is set at 50$


You're gonna get banned first  

and the bail I mean subscriber is set at 100$


----------



## KBD (Feb 11, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> You're gonna get banned first
> 
> and the bail I mean subscriber is set at 100$

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Feb 11, 2022)

How about we make Avatars a premium feature altogether? Also a mod can just change and lock a "regular users" avatar at will

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 11, 2022)

KBD said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Feb 11, 2022)

looking at you @A Optimistic



are you happy with what you have accomplished? IM HIDEOUS  




MrPopo said:


>


well, the money is for a good cause right?  Im sure Imu-sama wouldn't order take out with it...  right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 11, 2022)

KBD said:


> looking at you @A Optimistic
> 
> well, the money is for a good cause right?  Im sure Imu-sama wouldn't order take out with it...  right?


It's for fix

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 11, 2022)

@KBD  pay $100 and you can get your avy fixed


----------



## KBD (Feb 11, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> @KBD  pay $100 and you can get your avy fixed


Its ok, I'll just move to the mountains and become a hermit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (Feb 11, 2022)

@Germa 66 has only been here a month, how weird is that


----------



## Germa 66 (Feb 11, 2022)

Perrin said:


> @Germa 66 has only been here a month, how weird is that


I even surprised the WorstGen mods


----------



## Perrin (Feb 11, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> I even surprised the WorstGen mods


You’re a bit marmite for most but love you or loathe you you’re making an impact and a thousand posts in a month. Cant think of any 2022 rookies off the year who could compete with you of the top of my head yet.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 11, 2022)

KBD said:


> Negging with double rep power for subscribes was suggested in the thread discussing the subscription
> 
> Now imagine that, we could have our own celestial dragons in subscribers, of course we already have Imu sama..
> 
> not sure if our mods are cut out to be CP-0 though... Mod @MrPopo and we could eventually see things like: You have been banned for insulting a subscriber.. the bail is set at 50$


Imagine people subscribing just to revenge neg  

I prefer double rep power and do more charity

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Redline (Feb 11, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> It is not even grumpiness.......it is full on Apathy. I used to be rage incarnate.....now that that has burned out. All that is left....is empty.


How can we rise up the fire?


----------



## Redline (Feb 11, 2022)

KBD said:


> Maybe, maybe not? Although I think opting just putting things on a backburner might be ok.  Revitalizing rage is of top priority Luckily its a renewable source of energy.
> 
> 
> Don't worry, we might be getting some BM flashback and Smoothie soon.
> ...


It's just a monkey  world and we live on it lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Feb 11, 2022)

Redline said:


> How can we rise up the fire?


Impossible. Nothing ya can do can piss me off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Germa 66 (Feb 11, 2022)

Where the mods at I just posted the same thread 3 times and still can’t get approval


----------



## Shanks (Feb 11, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> Where the mods at I just posted the same thread 3 times and still can’t get approval


Tag em, lol


----------



## Germa 66 (Feb 11, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Tag em, lol


I did…


----------



## convict (Feb 11, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> I did…



I didn't seem to get alerted not sure why

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 12, 2022)

Wordle 238 3/6





@T.D.A


----------



## charles101 (Feb 12, 2022)

Yo, what's Duhul banned for?


----------



## DeVision (Feb 12, 2022)

charles101 said:


> Yo, what's Duhul banned for?



He was asking to many questions.


----------



## charles101 (Feb 12, 2022)

DeVision said:


> He was asking to many questions.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 12, 2022)

charles101 said:


>



Don't worry.... You're good.......... For now.


----------



## charles101 (Feb 12, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Don't worry.... You're good.......... For now.


----------



## Redline (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## Germa 66 (Feb 12, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 12, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


>


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 12, 2022)

You guys know what the biggest issue here on this site that can be immediately fixed?

On the Light Fan Style theme, the aspect ratio for avatar sizes are set to 174 x 250 when the horizontal width limit should be* 175!*

Weirdly enough, I made an avatar with borders at the edges (image being 175 x 250 overall) and the right side of the image didn't display the border properly.

The last week here or so has been really weird because an important change happened where the site tried to convince members here to subscribe to get extra perks, but the offers didn't get enough positive reception that the site wanted and now the place is in even more of a pickle now because the site needs extra funds for something?

and because lol Xenforo asks for a whopping 250 monthly just so this site could even float


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 12, 2022)

How yall been?

Finally got some time to drop in for a little bit lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## Shanks (Feb 13, 2022)

Second day at the gym. Day one - did 15 machines, 3 sets each. Day two - did shoulders, chest, abs. Both days ended with a 5 min rower.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 13, 2022)

Just registered for a trading account. If I stop going online one day, chances are, I am broke and lost all my money.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 13, 2022)

Anyone who knows how to play the share market, teach me.


----------



## January (Feb 13, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Anyone who knows how to play the share market, teach me.


i know how to play monopoly, is that okay?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## January (Feb 13, 2022)

charles101 said:


> Yo, what's Duhul banned for?


In anticipation for the next chapter, like they did to Beast

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 13, 2022)

January said:


> i know how to play monopoly, is that okay?


January is over. Time to play a real men's game

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DeVision (Feb 13, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Anyone who knows how to play the share market, teach me.




I think @Ren. knows about this if I'm not wrong.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 13, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I think @Ren. knows about this if I'm not wrong.


Yeah.. talking to him on Discord.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 13, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Yeah.. talking to him on Discord.



So you in for the "easy money"? 
Tell us if you have any success. XD


----------



## Shanks (Feb 13, 2022)

DeVision said:


> So you in for the "easy money"?
> Tell us if you have any success. XD


Gotta learn sooner or later.  

Will do

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 13, 2022)

Oh fuck.. Just noticed I got Sailor Moon. :/
How do I turn it off? XD


----------



## January (Feb 13, 2022)

DeVision said:


> So you in for the "easy money"?
> Tell us if you have any success. XD


i sold all my bit coins in 2012  

Bought monopoly from it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Feb 13, 2022)

January said:


> i sold all my bit coins in 2012
> 
> Bought monopoly from it



I remember a time when my brother begged my father to buy him bitcoins.
They were like 20 bucks. Imagine if he bought 10-20 bitcoins when he wanted. He'd almost be a millionaire now. XD
Poor guy.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Gin (Feb 13, 2022)

@Mickey Mouse y u duping


----------



## Shrike (Feb 13, 2022)

Gin said:


> @Mickey Mouse y u duping


And being @StarlightAshley


----------



## Redline (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Feb 13, 2022)

Lmaooo


----------



## Redline (Feb 13, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Second day at the gym. Day one - did 15 machines, 3 sets each. Day two - did shoulders, chest, abs. Both days ended with a 5 min rower.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Feb 13, 2022)

stopped watching at destroyed dick December,  that lil ho could never pull off something like that   

now here is what I require of you Redline: find and bone an olympic weightlifter, then tell us if you wiener survived.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 13, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Second day at the gym. Day one - did 15 machines, 3 sets each. Day two - did shoulders, chest, abs. Both days ended with a 5 min rower.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 13, 2022)

KBD said:


> stopped watching at destroyed dick December,  that lil ho could never pull off something like that
> 
> now here is what I require of you Redline: find and bone an olympic weightlifter, then tell us if you wiener survived.


Bodybuilders just make me laugh lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 13, 2022)

Love how @Redline  just pop in and out randomly.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 13, 2022)

oh, it's superbowl today. That's why it's so dead.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Soca (Feb 14, 2022)

what you think of the halftime show @MO


----------



## MO (Feb 14, 2022)

Soca said:


> what you think of the halftime show @MO


Did not watch it. Did you watch it?


----------



## Soca (Feb 14, 2022)

MO said:


> Did not watch it. Did you watch it?


Yea just watched it on youtube. It wasn't bad at all. Mary J and Kendrick were amazing

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## DeVision (Feb 14, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Firo (Feb 14, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Feb 14, 2022)

Firo said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 14, 2022)

Shrike said:


> It's not a break week bro


----------



## Redline (Feb 14, 2022)

KBD said:


> How about we make Avatars a premium feature altogether? Also a mod can just change and lock a "regular users" avatar at will


heres a good avy for ya kb! xd

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Feb 14, 2022)

Dont know if this is the best place to Say suff like this, but sometime I have suicide tendancy, lately the rate is increasing.

I cant help but feel like I'm a bruden and brink more problem for people than anything.

Have been Reading anime to try to disconect myself from reality but it arent enough.

Reactions: Friendly 10


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 14, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> Dont know if this is the best place to Say suff like this, but sometime I have suicide tendancy, lately the rate is increasing.
> 
> I cant help but feel like I'm a bruden and brink more problem for people than anything.
> 
> Have been Reading anime to try to disconect myself from reality but it arent enough.


Spend time with your friends and family

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 14, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> Dont know if this is the best place to Say suff like this, but sometime I have suicide tendancy, lately the rate is increasing.
> 
> I cant help but feel like I'm a bruden and brink more problem for people than anything.
> 
> Have been Reading anime to try to disconect myself from reality but it arent enough.



I'm no expert. But that should never be an option because it's not a good one.
Find something you like, and do that often.
Try new things if you don't have something you can think of right away.

I guess most people go through phases like that. Fight on. Everything will be fine.

And if you need someone to speak to, OLC is always there for you.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 14, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> Dont know if this is the best place to Say suff like this, but sometime I have suicide tendancy, lately the rate is increasing.
> 
> I cant help but feel like I'm a bruden and brink more problem for people than anything.
> 
> Have been Reading anime to try to disconect myself from reality but it arent enough.


naaa...don't ever believe not even for a second you are a burden...u are as precious and special as we all are, if you don't like the way the other treats you or make you feel just get a fresh start somewhere else or start by trying to improve on doing things that make you happy, if you are happy everything around you will get better by default

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Redline (Feb 14, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> Dont know if this is the best place to Say suff like this, but sometime I have suicide tendancy, lately the rate is increasing.
> 
> I cant help but feel like I'm a bruden and brink more problem for people than anything.
> 
> Have been Reading anime to try to disconect myself from reality but it arent enough.


you need to read this book asap..mark my word and read it ..it will definitely help you out!

herman hesse SIDDHARTHA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Feb 14, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> Dont know if this is the best place to Say suff like this, but sometime I have suicide tendancy, lately the rate is increasing.
> 
> I cant help but feel like I'm a bruden and brink more problem for people than anything.
> 
> Have been Reading anime to try to disconect myself from reality but it arent enough.


well its a fairly common feeling. for example if I take a look down a stairwell I go " huh, I could end it all here just like that..", call of the abyss is a quite lucrative proposition too, after all, life is a bitch. 

about being a burden, try doing something that's important to you or strive to get there so your time doesn't feel as wasted. 

last but not least, try to find the meaninglessness of life humorous, like a tragic comedy.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Feb 14, 2022)

Redline said:


> naaa...don't ever believe not even for a second you are a burden...u are as precious and special as we all are, if you don't like the way the other treats you or make you feel just get a fresh start somewhere else or start by trying to improve on doing things that make you happy, if you are happy everything around you will get better by default



Thanks for the reply.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Feb 14, 2022)

Redline said:


> heres a good avy for ya kb! xd


So Millers SMILE did work and it turned him into an elephant?

I gotta say he looks pretty dope there. Midd, once again, not so much.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Feb 14, 2022)

I was about to tell @Redline that I didn't like his new avy, but then I saw that @MrPopo  's... bruh why would you have a pick of Maw after someone (bepo) nutted on his face?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shrike (Feb 14, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> Dont know if this is the best place to Say suff like this, but sometime I have suicide tendancy, lately the rate is increasing.
> 
> I cant help but feel like I'm a bruden and brink more problem for people than anything.
> 
> Have been Reading anime to try to disconect myself from reality but it arent enough.


PM me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 4


----------



## Shrike (Feb 14, 2022)

DeVision said:


>


Singups tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 14, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Singups tomorrow.


I love you. 

(auto sign me up)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Feb 14, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> Dont know if this is the best place to Say suff like this, but sometime I have suicide tendancy, lately the rate is increasing.
> 
> I cant help but feel like I'm a bruden and brink more problem for people than anything.
> 
> Have been Reading anime to try to disconect myself from reality but it arent enough.


You aren't alone fam.  You are not a burden and you are an important part of our community.  If you need to vent, go for it.  If you need help, ask for it. 

We tend to neglect our mental health but we need to treat it just like our physical health, and sometimes we can heal ourselves but sometimes we gotta go get some help with it.  Keep your head up and hit me up if you need something.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 15, 2022)

KBD said:


> I was about to tell @Redline that I didn't like his new avy, but then I saw that @MrPopo  's... bruh why would you have a pick of Maw after someone (bepo) nutted on his face?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shanks (Feb 15, 2022)

Week 1 of gym done. First time I do legs.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 15, 2022)

What is good in the OL?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> What is good in the OL?




They fucking won't let me work.
I got tested positive, then negative. Now I have to do a PCR test.

All because of a wrong test. FFS.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> They fucking won't let me work.
> I got tested positive, then negative. Now I have to do a PCR test.
> 
> All because of a wrong test. FFS.


What's so bad about paid sick leave? I got like a month not used


----------



## DeVision (Feb 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> What's so bad about paid sick leave? I got like a month not used



I don't want it. I'm a worker.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I don't want it. I'm a worker.


And if I don't do it, no one will, 'cause my colleagues are not able to.. XD


----------



## Shanks (Feb 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> And if I don't do it, no one will, 'cause my colleagues are not able to.. XD


 

Your company will be fine without you around for a day or two.

I used to think like that... Until I got made redundant and that is when I realise... You're just working for other people... It's not your business.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Your company will be fine without you around for a day or two.
> 
> I used to think like that... Until I got made redundant and that is when I realise... You're just working for other people... It's not your business.



Oh while I was away for Christmas, trust me.... They fucked up so many things.. XD

I'm still fixing some of them. XD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Oh while I was away for Christmas, trust me.... They fucked up so many things.. XD
> 
> I'm still fixing some of them. XD


Makes your worth more valuable to let them fuck up and then you can come back and fix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Makes your worth more valuable to let them fuck up and then you can come back and fix



If you knew how frustrating that is, you wouldn't say it. XD


----------



## January (Feb 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> If you knew how frustrating that is, you wouldn't say it. XD


i understand bro  



i'm usually the type to break things and let someone else fix it

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 15, 2022)

And I'm the type that likes to empower people, let them break stuff, give them time to fix it and buy more time for them to learn.

Aka 

I do nothing and just tell my team to sort it out, while spending time arguing about one piece here over the last 2 years

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | GODA 1


----------



## January (Feb 15, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 15, 2022)

January said:


> i understand bro
> 
> 
> 
> i'm usually the type to break things and let someone else fix it



 



Shanks said:


> And I'm the type that likes to empower people, let them break stuff, give them time to fix it and buy more time for them to learn.
> 
> Aka
> 
> I do nothing and just tell my team to sort it out, while spending time arguing about one piece here over the last 2 years




Fuck you, you aussie fuck!


----------



## Shrike (Feb 15, 2022)

@Yumi Zoro waddup

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Feb 15, 2022)

Shrike said:


> @Yumi Zoro waddup


Hi, I'm fine now. My head has cool down so Im more energetic today.

Reactions: Friendly 6


----------



## Shrike (Feb 15, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> Hi, I'm fine now. My head has cool down so Im more energetic today.


You haven't gotten rid of my preaching btw

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Feb 15, 2022)

Shrike said:


> You haven't gotten rid of my preaching btw

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 15, 2022)

KBD said:


> I was about to tell @Redline that I didn't like his new avy, but then I saw that @MrPopo  's... bruh why would you have a pick of Maw after someone (bepo) nutted on his face?


I don't like it either Lol I wonder who does lmaoooo


----------



## Redline (Feb 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Week 1 of gym done. First time I do legs.



Leg day? I had a breaking gif that I can't find anymore..too bad..let's see what I can get you instead


----------



## Redline (Feb 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Week 1 of gym done. First time I do legs.


Found it!.. do not skip leg day Shanks!


----------



## MO (Feb 15, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Singups tomorrow.


signups for what?


----------



## Shrike (Feb 15, 2022)

MO said:


> signups for what?


Working on the thread rn

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Redline (Feb 15, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Working on the thread rn


Let's gooooo! Tag me for the dice battle!


----------



## Redline (Feb 15, 2022)

KBD said:


> I was about to tell @Redline that I didn't like his new avy, but then I saw that @MrPopo  's... bruh why would you have a pick of Maw after someone (bepo) nutted on his face?


Bet you like me better now, I just got back to the roots

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lmao (Feb 15, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> Dont know if this is the best place to Say suff like this, but sometime I have suicide tendancy, lately the rate is increasing.
> 
> I cant help but feel like I'm a bruden and brink more problem for people than anything.
> 
> Have been Reading anime to try to disconect myself from reality but it arent enough.


Sometimes life sucks and it feels like there's no point going on, we all experience it to some degree. It's important you don't let negative thoughts overwhelm you, everyone has their ups and downs, it's part of the journey.

It's a storm and it will pass - you'll be alright bro, I have full faith in you.

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## KBD (Feb 15, 2022)

late valentines to yall 

happy kill frenzies to all!


----------



## Lmao (Feb 15, 2022)

@KBD Did you lose a bet or you decided to stan for the best future Yonko?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 16, 2022)

@Shanks 

Guess what? I was fucking right..... Once again.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 16, 2022)

Lmao said:


> Sometimes life sucks and it feels like there's no point going on, we all experience it to some degree. It's important you don't let negative thoughts overwhelm you, everyone has their ups and downs, it's part of the journey.
> 
> It's a storm and it will pass - you'll be alright bro, I have full faith in you.


exactly..all we need to do is just remember to lmao once in a while...xd


----------



## Redline (Feb 16, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @Shanks
> 
> Guess what? I was fucking right..... Once again.


are you positive?xd


----------



## Redline (Feb 16, 2022)

some gym moves for ya all

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Firo (Feb 16, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> Hi, I'm fine now. My head has cool down so Im more energetic today.


Glad you’re feeling better dude.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 16, 2022)

Firo said:


> Glad you’re feeling better dude.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 16, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


>


yumiii ! still alive and kicking as it should be ..u are born to live i was born to boil.xd

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 16, 2022)

@Yumi Zoro 

You spice up the Boruto and especially OL sections all the time it literally wouldn't be half as fun if I didn't have you to banter with 

Plus you got a Yoruichi sig which means you got good taste

You better not think I'm just saying this either cuz I don't bother to say things in life I don't mean 

We're a community and you're one of us don't downplay yourself dude

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Feb 16, 2022)

Testing smth


----------



## Shrike (Feb 16, 2022)

Have fun

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 16, 2022)

Let's Chrollo before I go on a hiatus @Shrike


----------



## Gledania (Feb 17, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> What happened to @Kinjin he doesn't see that active anymore ?


Say the guy who left for 3 month with no warning

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 17, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> What happened to @Kinjin he doesn't see that active anymore ?


@Kinjin has been caught by the flight attendant curse like @Alibaba Saluja 

We won't be graced by their presence much anymore unfortunately

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 17, 2022)

Gledinius said:


> Say the guy who left for 3 month with no warning


----------



## Shanks (Feb 17, 2022)

7pm... No food all day.


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 17, 2022)

Shanks said:


> 7pm... No food all day.


Enjoy yr dinner/supper

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shanks (Feb 17, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Enjoy yr dinner/supper


No dinner tonight


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 17, 2022)

Yo. How you all doing?

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 17, 2022)

Shanks said:


> No dinner tonight


Good. Die you aussie.


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 17, 2022)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Yo. How you all doing?


We've been real deep in our feelings lately lol

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 17, 2022)

Shanks said:


> No dinner tonight


Made the wife mad and got grounded?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 17, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Good. Die you aussie.


Lewd man.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 17, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> We've been real deep in our feelings lately lol


I hope everything is fine lol.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 17, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 17, 2022)

10am the next day. Still no food! I'll take you all down with me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Shrike (Feb 17, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Let's Chrollo before I go on a hiatus @Shrike


Won't happen soon bro, we have to postpone it. I have way too much work around the forum in general before I can even think of opening Chrollo again. Besides, we will be making it more grand the next time, because there are lots of plans to make it more available for everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 17, 2022)

Just completed a minor surgery. Can finally eat something

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## DeVision (Feb 18, 2022)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Lewd man.



Šta ima? 



Shanks said:


> 10am the next day. Still no food! I'll take you all down with me



No thank you. XD



Shanks said:


> Just completed a minor surgery. Can finally eat something



Oh? Is everything okay?


----------



## Shanks (Feb 18, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Oh? Is everything okay?


There was 1 guy and 6 girls. They drugged me and then put something long and hard down my throat and another long and hard thing up my private part 

Yeah... Not sure if I should trust @Perrin  colleague

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 3


----------



## DeVision (Feb 18, 2022)

Shanks said:


> There was 1 guy and 6 girls. They drugged me and then put something long and hard down my throat and another long and hard thing up my private part
> 
> Yeah... Not sure if I should trust @Perrin  colleague




I'd say fuck you, but it seems like you were already fucked.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 18, 2022)

Fuck you dev....it's a serious medical procedure

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 18, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Fuck you dev....it's a serious medical procedure



To make you pregnant? XD


----------



## Shanks (Feb 18, 2022)

DeVision said:


> To make you pregnant? XD


They were all wearing protection, head to toe!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 18, 2022)

OL convo thread & dev being horny

Name a better duo

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Feb 18, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> OL convo thread & dev being horny
> 
> Name a better duo


Exactly... Only our Lewd man can have lewd mind for a medical procedure.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 18, 2022)

We need @MrPopo to bring the pecking order to the OL

If you know you know

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 18, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Šta ima?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nista brat. Sve isto hahah. Kod tebe?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 18, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> OL convo thread & dev being horny
> 
> Name a better duo



Comming from:



Light D Lamperouge said:


> Nista brat. Sve isto hahah. Kod tebe?



Dobar. Evo napokon vikend. XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 18, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Dobar. Evo napokon vikend. XD


Iskoristi ga dobro hahaha.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 18, 2022)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Iskoristi ga dobro hahaha.



Hoću. XD
Nalit' ću blesu večeras. XD

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KBD (Feb 18, 2022)

Lmao said:


> @KBD Did you lose a bet or you decided to stan for the best future Yonko?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 18, 2022)

Get ready for some gym time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 18, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 18, 2022)

It's gotten to the point I don't even need to click on the dislike when I see it to know who rated the post that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 18, 2022)

I should've rolled with the goat emoji:


----------



## DeVision (Feb 19, 2022)

Why do some people have such dice luck ffs?


----------



## DeVision (Feb 19, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Why do some people have such dice luck ffs?




@Shrike can I take over the 2x100 rolls in the thread? D


Also. FFS. 36 rolls not even one 90+ (except those hunnies)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Feb 19, 2022)

This thread is mod free? Does that mean I can shitpost and spam radical +18 stuff?


----------



## KBD (Feb 19, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> This thread is mod free? Does that mean I can shitpost and spam radical +18 stuff?


absolutely


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Feb 19, 2022)

KBD said:


> absolutely


Not?


----------



## KBD (Feb 19, 2022)

here is me fortifying what I just said

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Redline (Feb 19, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> This thread is mod free? Does that mean I can shitpost and spam radical +18 stuff?


Don't be a barbarian.xd


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Feb 19, 2022)

Redline said:


> Don't be a barbarian.xd


Why not? Why can't I be a barbarian?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 19, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Why not? Why can't I be a barbarian?


If you do you can't use those emojis anymore lul

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 19, 2022)




----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 19, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 20, 2022)

Sup guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 20, 2022)

God damnit.


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 20, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Sup guys


Sup man.
Made some ham and pasta for dinner tonight.
Unfortunately, the taste was meh.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 20, 2022)

Fried Salmon, peas, pumpkin mushroom sauce for dinner

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 20, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Fried Salmon, peas, pumpkin mushroom sauce for dinner



Oh the misses is back?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## DeVision (Feb 20, 2022)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## trance (Feb 20, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 20, 2022)

@Mickey Mouse someone's dissing you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 20, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Fried Salmon, peas, pumpkin mushroom sauce for dinner


Nice! You got a pic of that too or no?


----------



## trance (Feb 20, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @Mickey Mouse someone's dissing you.


i bet it was mickey himself that made that dupe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 20, 2022)

trance said:


> i bet it was mickey himself that made that dupe



@Rinoa who is it? Kin would've gotten him already, and I doubt lazyass @Soca could find out.


Speaking of lazyass. @Soca are you alright my bro?


----------



## Redline (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## trance (Feb 20, 2022)

Last seen Feb 12, 2022

@Mickey Mouse

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## trance (Feb 20, 2022)

in two days it'll be feb 22, 2022

or 2-22-22

and it falls on a TWOsday

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 20, 2022)

trance said:


> in two days it'll be feb 22, 2022
> 
> or 2-22-22
> 
> and it falls on a TWOsday



Didn't something similar happen on 02.02.2022?


----------



## DeVision (Feb 20, 2022)

@Kinjin wo bist du? Ist alles in Ordnung?


----------



## trance (Feb 20, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Didn't something similar happen on 02.02.2022?


nah 2-02-22 fell on a wednesday

plus 2-22-22 has one more two in it


----------



## DeVision (Feb 20, 2022)

trance said:


> nah 2-02-22 fell on a wednesday
> 
> plus 2-22-22 has one more two in it



2022 has a zero, so the date should too.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 20, 2022)

@Flame did you burn out?


----------



## Redline (Feb 20, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @Flame did you burn out?


----------



## January (Feb 20, 2022)

trance said:


> in two days it'll be feb 22, 2022
> 
> or 2-22-22
> 
> and it falls on a TWOsday


The world is perfectly aligned for @Shrike  game to start


----------



## Germa 66 (Feb 20, 2022)

The moderation on this site sucks.

If I had a quarter for every one of my threads that got locked for no reason I would’ve been had this trashboat cyber attacked.


----------



## MO (Feb 20, 2022)

@RossellaFiamingo

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 20, 2022)

MO said:


> @RossellaFiamingo

Reactions: Funny 3 | Disagree 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 20, 2022)

4 days remaining.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 21, 2022)

Ren. said:


> 4 days remaining.




Currently playing

while waiting too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob (Feb 21, 2022)

Which boring ass mod closed the "Luffy is low top tier" thread smfh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 21, 2022)

@KBD didn’t you say you paid for an avy if you won your bet with optimistic? You gotta let us see it



Damn

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 21, 2022)

Tonight's dinner comes down to....
Actually it's just pasta. Nothing too fancy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 21, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Currently playing
> 
> while waiting too


Oo yeah that one also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 21, 2022)

Busy day... Why am I so busy these days


----------



## Redline (Feb 21, 2022)

Shanks said:


> No dinner tonight


Just diet Coke.xd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 21, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> Tonight's dinner comes down to....
> Actually it's just pasta. Nothing too fancy.


Where's the rest?
I mean, if it were me I'd need at least 3-4 bowls like that. XD


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 21, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Where's the rest?
> 
> I mean, if it were me I'd need at least 3-4 bowls like that. XD


It's taken from a bird's eye POV, which is why you think there's not that much food. But the bowl itself is actually over 3 inches deep.

So plenty of pasta in there

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 21, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> It's taken from a bird's eye POV, which is why you think there's not that much food. But the bowl itself is actually over 3 inches deep.
> 
> So plenty of pasta in there


I'm a glutton anyways.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 21, 2022)

Anyone gonna join me in not reading spoilers this week?


----------



## Redline (Feb 21, 2022)

Pasta e basta


----------



## Shanks (Feb 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## January (Feb 21, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Anyone gonna join me in not reading spoilers this week?


the entire forum will be joining coz they caught the leakers

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## DeVision (Feb 21, 2022)

January said:


> the entire forum will be joining coz they caught the leakers



Oh damn. Poor dude.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 21, 2022)

January said:


> the entire forum will be joining coz they caught the leakers


Wait for real?


----------



## January (Feb 21, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Wait for real?


yes, only @forkandspoon managed to escape

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 21, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Feb 22, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 22, 2022)

Where's @Mickey Mouse  ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 22, 2022)

I notice Disney shares are increasing. He's living the good life?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Feb 22, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Where's @Mickey Mouse  ?


Taking a break, erm, by my suggestion... here on this thread. 

I was planning to do this when its been like two weeks, which conveniently aligns with the end of my avatar punishment so I wouldn't forget. 

But since you already wondered:  @Mickey Mouse wellness check!


----------



## Shanks (Feb 22, 2022)

KBD said:


> Taking a break, erm, by my suggestion... here on this thread.


How many people have missed their birthday wishes already, thanks to you?


----------



## KBD (Feb 22, 2022)

Shanks said:


> How many people have missed their birthday wishes already, thanks to you?


  I hoped it would help him to deliver them in the future


----------



## Steven (Feb 22, 2022)

Ren. said:


> 4 days remaining.


Dark Souls 3.0


----------



## Ren. (Feb 22, 2022)

Ziggy said:


> Dark Souls 3.0


4.0


----------



## Ekkologix (Feb 23, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 23, 2022)

Everyone is gone

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 23, 2022)

Why did the cat screaming smiley disappear there were so many times I wanted to use it


----------



## DeVision (Feb 23, 2022)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Feb 23, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 2 | GODA 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 23, 2022)

I summon the tread owner.. @Mickey Mouse


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 23, 2022)

Elden King!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 24, 2022)

Looking at Elden Ring's gameplay and design, I'm sitting there wondering...

"Is this another Dark Souls game or something?"

But turns out even a formula that's been milked to hell and back can still produce some interesting quirks.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 24, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> Looking at Elden Ring's gameplay and design, I'm sitting there wondering...
> 
> "Is this another Dark Souls game or something?"
> 
> But turns out even a formula that's been milked to hell and back can still produce some interesting quirks.




Even the casual journalists like this.


I will surpass my 250h in DS3 with ER.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 24, 2022)

I'm excited for Elden Ring's story tbh


----------



## Ren. (Feb 24, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> I'm excited for Elden Ring's story tbh


You are wandering who Martin didn't kill off?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 24, 2022)

Ren. said:


> You are wandering who Martin didn't kill off?


That lore is gonna be sweeeeet


----------



## DeVision (Feb 24, 2022)

Damn war. (

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 24, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Damn war. (


Indeed.....we should abolish war in the first place and use only diplomacy


----------



## Steven (Feb 24, 2022)

Ren. said:


> 4.0


47 GB yikes

Would take around 15 hours to download


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 24, 2022)

Ziggy said:


> 47 GB yikes
> 
> Would take around 15 hours to download


47GB is small ,Read dead redemption 2 is 108 GB

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trance (Feb 24, 2022)

Ren. said:


> 250h in DS3


rookie numbers

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 24, 2022)

Ziggy said:


> 47 GB yikes
> 
> Would take around 15 hours to download


Guess we all need at least half a terabyte of SSD storage these days if we want to get into modern gaming now, don't we?

Or just get a gaming laptop from MSI

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 24, 2022)

trance said:


> rookie numbers


----------



## Ren. (Feb 24, 2022)

Ziggy said:


> 47 GB yikes
> 
> Would take around 15 hours to download


it took 7m.



shieldbounce said:


> Guess we all need at least half a terabyte of SSD storage these days if we want to get into modern gaming now, don't we?


500G is cheap now.

I have 2.5TB of SSD and 16TB of HDD.

And still need to make some room ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 24, 2022)

Ren. said:


> it took 7m.
> 
> 
> 500G is cheap now.
> ...



It took what? What the fuck are you? NASA?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Steven (Feb 24, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> 47GB is small ,Read dead redemption 2 is 108 GB


Rofl.I would die before i would be able to play it


shieldbounce said:


> Guess we all need at least half a terabyte of SSD storage these days if we want to get into modern gaming now, don't we?


My inet suxs here,thats why.And i cant change it


Ren. said:


> it took 7m.


Lol,how fast is your download?My max speed is  1000 kb/s

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Feb 24, 2022)

Ren. said:


>


1000+ hours on just PS

counting xbone? over 2000+  

*Spoiler*: __ 



mfw a good 80% of it was spent on the dumpster fire that is its pvp


----------



## Ren. (Feb 24, 2022)

Ziggy said:


> Lol,how fast is your download?My max speed is 1000 kb/s


yes


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 24, 2022)

Ziggy said:


> Rofl.I would die before i would be able to play it
> 
> My inet suxs here,thats why.And i cant change it
> 
> Lol,how fast is your download?My max speed is  1000 kb/s


kb  

Are you using dial up


----------



## Steven (Feb 24, 2022)

Ren. said:


> yes


Whats your max speed?


----------



## Ren. (Feb 24, 2022)

trance said:


> 1000+ hours on just PS
> 
> counting xbone? over 2000+
> 
> ...


Only 500h.

But I have 10 000h in the Gothic series.



Ziggy said:


> Whats your max speed?


On steam I downloaded with 110MB/s or so. that translates to 880Mbit/s the theoretical is 1000.

When 2.5Gigabit comes I am upgrading to that.


----------



## Ren. (Feb 24, 2022)

3h remaining.

This will be a white night.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 24, 2022)

DeVision said:


> It took what? What the fuck are you? NASA?


LOL NASA has 10Gibabit lan so no I am not NASA.

I will upgrade to 25% of that speed when I can


----------



## trance (Feb 24, 2022)

still waiting for some pussy ass journalist to give ER a 2/10 or whatever for not having an "easy mode" like sekiro and BB got


----------



## Steven (Feb 24, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> kb
> 
> Are you using dial up


Had years ago a max speed of 330 kb/s


Ren. said:


> On steam I downloaded with 110MB/s or so. that translates to 880Mbit/s the theoretical is 1000.


Lol,what high-tech shit is that


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 24, 2022)

Ziggy said:


> Had years ago a max speed of 330 kb/s
> 
> Lol,what high-tech shit is that


I live a third world country and have better internet


----------



## Ren. (Feb 24, 2022)

Ziggy said:


> Had years ago a max speed of 330 kb/s
> 
> Lol,what high-tech shit is that


That is the AVGish thing in Romania.

Well we are kinda in the top 3-5 of all Cities world Wide.


----------



## trance (Feb 24, 2022)

*kilobytes* per sec?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 24, 2022)

Ren. said:


> That is the AVGish thing in Romania.
> 
> Well we are kinda in the top 3-5 of all Cities world Wide.


That's still super slow

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 24, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> That's still super slow


I know, I will install 2.5Gbit when they release it


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 24, 2022)

trance said:


> *kilobytes* per sec?


*Kilobits *so even slower


----------



## Ren. (Feb 24, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> That's still super slow


On steam I downloaded with 110MB/s or so. that translates to 880Mbit/s the theoretical is 1000.

This is what I referring to.

I never had that type of speed well I had that in 2000s 200Kb/s.


----------



## trance (Feb 24, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> *Kilobits *so even slower


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 24, 2022)

Ren. said:


> On steam I downloaded with 110MB/s or so. that translates to 880Mbit/s the theoretical is 1000.
> 
> This is what I referring to.
> 
> I never had that type of speed well I had that in 2000s 200Kb/s.


I'm talking about 300kb that is average in Romania


----------



## DeVision (Feb 24, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> I'm talking about 300kb that is average in Romania



Thats Ziggy in Germany. XD

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Feb 24, 2022)

Here's something for you gamer guys:


----------



## Ren. (Feb 24, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> I'm talking about 300kb that is average in Romania


I told you that is  Ziggy.

Here the AVG is 300MB/s.

Most have 1 Gigabit.


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 24, 2022)

Ren. said:


> 3rdI told you that is  Ziggy.
> 
> Here the AVG is 300MB/s.
> 
> Most have 1 Gigabit.


Ah I got confused I thought you were saying the 350kb was the average speed for Romina nvm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 24, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> I'm talking about 300kb that is average in Romania


My starting speed in 2006 was 300KB/s.



MrPopo said:


> Ah I got confused I thought you were saying the 350kb was the average speed for Romina nvm


----------



## Redline (Feb 24, 2022)

Ren. said:


> 3h remaining.
> 
> This will be a white night.


Go for it rennn!! This is your type of games..I mean the ones that you like more I assume! Xd

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 24, 2022)

Ren. said:


> 3h remaining.
> 
> This will be a white night.


I am waiting for the day before


----------



## Redline (Feb 24, 2022)

Ren. said:


> I know, I will install 2.5Gbit when they release it


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 24, 2022)

What you guys got for GPU and your graphics card on your PC? You guys might want to have high-end ones for both if you got plans on running Elden Ring at max settings.

Currently planning on a gaming PC with an RTX 3060 and a 12th-Gen i5 or i7.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 24, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> What you guys got for GPU and your graphics card on your PC? You guys might want to have high-end ones for both if you got plans on running Elden Ring at max settings.
> 
> Currently planning on a gaming PC with an RTX 3060 and a 12th-Gen i5 or i7.


Just Xbox One


----------



## Steven (Feb 24, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> I live a third world country and have better internet


I live in a villiage,maybe thats why

Im not rly up to date with some stuff,like my Handy.I have a Samsung Galaxy 4.So,yeah


Ren. said:


> That is the AVGish thing in Romania.
> 
> Well we are kinda in the top 3-5 of all Cities world Wide.


Lol AVGish.Sounds for me like a Dream


DeVision said:


> Thats Ziggy in Germany


In Space

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ren. (Feb 24, 2022)

Ziggy said:


> Lol AVGish.Sounds for me like a Dream


It will look like shit when I hit 2.5Gbit


----------



## trance (Feb 24, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> What you guys got for GPU and your graphics card on your PC? You guys might want to have high-end ones for both if you got plans on running Elden Ring at max settings.
> 
> Currently planning on a gaming PC with an RTX 3060 and a 12th-Gen i5 or i7.


PS4  

PCs are fun but ive always been much more of a console player

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Ren. (Feb 24, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> Elden Ring at max settings.


Don't care about max setting, locked 60 is what I want.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 24, 2022)

trance said:


> PCs are fun but ive always been much more of a console player


It's too late for me to buy a PS4 now that the PS5 is out for a while and the former is going to be defunct probably around next year or so  

But with PCs, as long as your laptop or desktop meets acceptable specification requirements (If you purchased this year's newest CPU & GPU (at least an RTX 3060)), you should be able to play most games in decent quality for around what, 5 years minimum?


----------



## Shanks (Feb 24, 2022)

Hi

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## January (Feb 25, 2022)

and so it begins, end of worldo


----------



## KBD (Feb 25, 2022)

January said:


> and so it begins, end of worldo


I wish


----------



## Shanks (Feb 25, 2022)

Buy rice! And gold! Now!


----------



## Shanks (Feb 25, 2022)

And toilet papers

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Feb 25, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Buy rice! And gold! Now!


buy cigars and like a nice pair of sunglasses. maybe some whiskey. Hope you have a balcony where from you have a nice opportunity to view the end of the world from


----------



## January (Feb 25, 2022)

@DeVision , it didn't start in January, just so you remember


----------



## KBD (Feb 25, 2022)

KBD said:


> buy cigars and like a nice pair of sunglasses. maybe some whiskey. Hope you have a balcony where from you have a nice opportunity to view the end of the world from


I mean I don't think its coming but its good to have this stuff just in case.


----------



## Shanks (Feb 25, 2022)

KBD said:


> buy cigars and like a nice pair of sunglasses. maybe some whiskey. Hope you have a balcony where from you have a nice opportunity to view the end of the world from


This is no joking matter, good sir  

But chicken wings!


----------



## KBD (Feb 25, 2022)

Shanks said:


> This is no joking matter, good sir
> 
> But chicken wings!


why would you assume that Im joking


----------



## Shanks (Feb 25, 2022)

KBD said:


> why would you assume that Im joking


No chicken wings on the balcony

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Feb 25, 2022)

January said:


> @DeVision , it didn't start in January, just so you remember



It's no joke. 
This shit is terrible news.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Germa 66 (Feb 25, 2022)

There are so many morons here I look foward to a permanent ban, save me the stress and time of having to go back and forth with stupid takes.

I never realized running wasn’t considered movement.


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 25, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> There are so many morons here I look foward to a permanent ban, save me the stress and time of having to go back and forth with stupid takes.
> 
> I never realized running wasn’t considered movement.


What thread was this ?


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 25, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> There are so many morons here I look foward to a permanent ban, save me the stress and time of having to go back and forth with stupid takes.
> 
> I never realized running wasn’t considered movement.


You can put people on ignore if you'd like to


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 25, 2022)

Shanks said:


> And toilet papers


Toilet paper sections at the stores are about to be empty again lol


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 25, 2022)

But seriously, I remember at the start of 2020 people were worried a war was gonna happen. But we got a pandemic instead. Now people thought we were gonna get a pandemic cuz of the different strains and we got a war instead. And it escalated at around the same time of the year too. 2020s are off to a really depressing start.


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 25, 2022)

I've been seeing footage on twitter and it looks really scary. I hope this doesn't last long.


----------



## Germa 66 (Feb 25, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> What thread was this ?


----------



## KBD (Feb 25, 2022)

Wordle 251 5/6

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 25, 2022)

KBD said:


> Wordle 251 5/6


What was your word?


----------



## January (Feb 25, 2022)

KBD said:


> Wordle 251 5/6


When the universe sends you hint

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Feb 25, 2022)

I thought the word was the same for everyone   Im not trying to spoil nothing

how did you guys do?


----------



## DeVision (Feb 25, 2022)

KBD said:


> I thought the word was the same for everyone   Im not trying to spoil nothing
> 
> how did you guys do?




That's why I'm asking. I want to check if everyone has the same.
I did the same as you.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 25, 2022)

@Yumi Zoro how is it going?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 25, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> There are so many morons here I look foward to a permanent ban, save me the stress and time of having to go back and forth with stupid takes.
> 
> I never realized running wasn’t considered movement.


Welcome to the new world Jungle

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redline (Feb 25, 2022)

KBD said:


> I thought the word was the same for everyone   Im not trying to spoil nothing
> 
> how did you guys do?


Could be better but also worst to be honest


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 25, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> But seriously, I remember at the start of 2020 people were worried a war was gonna happen. But we got a pandemic instead. Now people thought we were gonna get a pandemic cuz of the different strains and we got a war instead. And it escalated at around the same time of the year too. 2020s are off to a really depressing start.


The pandemic and the restrictions placed because of it were bad enough. Most of us want to get all of the rage and frustrations due to these restrictions behind, but then Russia had other plans, unfortunately 

Expect the price of gas and other goods to skyrocket in the upcoming future.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 25, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> The pandemic and the restrictions placed because of it were bad enough. Most of us want to get all of the rage and frustrations due to these restrictions behind, but then Russia had other plans, unfortunately
> 
> Expect the price of gas and other goods to skyrocket in the upcoming future.


It's already started here mate I think I am gonna buy a wood steam that you can also cook with lol


----------



## MO (Feb 25, 2022)

how many one-piece chapters do we get in a year?


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 25, 2022)

MO said:


> how many one-piece chapters do we get in a year?


About 39

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 25, 2022)




----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 25, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> About 39


Going to be quite a while before One Piece finishes at this rate.

Or...is this gonna end up like Hajime no Ippo and Case Closed where the chapters go on and on forever.

Wouldn't mind the latter btw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Feb 26, 2022)

Another 10 years would be 350-400 chapter.

1 more decade to go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Feb 26, 2022)

January said:


> Another 10 years would be 350-400 chapter.
> 
> 1 more decade to go


One more decade (at least) of One Piece while all the other HST series are over.
I don't even


----------



## Captain Quincy (Feb 26, 2022)

One Piece is even outlasting the generation after it lol


----------



## Germa 66 (Feb 26, 2022)

Why do people want One Piece to end? It’s like the Simpsons of manga/anime.

Just end Wano that’s all

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 26, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> Why do people want One Piece to end? It’s like the Simpsons of manga/anime.
> 
> Just end Wano that’s all


Because I want an conclusion.
I'm reading/watching it almost my whole life. And I don't wanna die before it ends.. XD

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 26, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Because I want an conclusion.
> I'm reading/watching it almost my whole life. And I don't wanna die before it ends.. XD



My first episode was 2003. FFS. I'm watching it 20 years.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Germa 66 (Feb 26, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Because I want an conclusion.
> I'm reading/watching it almost my whole life. And I don't wanna die before it ends.. XD


It can still conclude, you’ll just have to view it from the afterlife.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 26, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> It can still conclude, you’ll just have to view it from the afterlife.



Brook ate my DF.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 26, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> About 39


That means another ten years left

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 26, 2022)

January said:


> Another 10 years would be 350-400 chapter.
> 
> 1 more decade to go


Easy peasy.... Life goes on meanwhile trust me if anything let's hope to be still alive

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MO (Feb 26, 2022)

@RossellaFiamingo Not his thread getting locked again.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Germa 66 (Feb 26, 2022)

MO said:


> @RossellaFiamingo Not his thread getting locked again.


Not you throwing a party because I can’t clown your idol anymore

Like damn, atleast let me formally complain about it first.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 26, 2022)

I done two weeks of gym btw. I can actually bench almost double comparing to when I started. I think my power is awakening, or zenkai is over 9000!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 26, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> Not you throwing a party because I can’t clown your idol anymore
> 
> Like damn, atleast let me formally complain about it first.


oh boo hoo that your thread implying that she groomed Kaido and is some type of p*d*p**** got locked. Go pound some sand.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Germa 66 (Feb 26, 2022)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> oh boo hoo that your thread implying that she groomed Kaido and is some type of p*d*p**** got locked. Go pound some sand.


The only one crying is you, especially everytime you open that annoying mouth of yours, snitch.


----------



## MO (Feb 26, 2022)

Someone is mad.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Feb 27, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> The only one crying is you, especially everytime you open that annoying mouth of yours, snitch.


 Who says I'm embarrassed about snitching on you?

Reactions: Funny 5 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (Feb 27, 2022)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Who says I'm embarrassed about snitching on you?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Germa 66 (Feb 27, 2022)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> Who says I'm embarrassed about snitching on you?


Extra lame ass always posting that gif


----------



## Shanks (Feb 27, 2022)

Guys, this isn't the thread for this.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sinoka (Feb 27, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## DeVision (Feb 27, 2022)

Me. XD


----------



## Redline (Feb 27, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I done two weeks of gym btw. I can actually bench almost double comparing to when I started. I think my power is awakening, or zenkai is over 9000!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 27, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> There are so many morons here I look foward to a permanent ban, save me the stress and time of having to go back and forth with stupid takes.
> 
> I never realized running wasn’t considered movement.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 27, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Guys, this isn't the thread for this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Feb 27, 2022)

MO said:


> Someone is mad.


----------



## Redline (Feb 27, 2022)

Lmfaooooo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Feb 28, 2022)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DeVision (Feb 28, 2022)

Shanks said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 28, 2022)

Also rolling for Shrike's game.


----------



## DeVision (Feb 28, 2022)

Goddamnit @Soca - she thic!!


----------



## Jin22 (Feb 28, 2022)

A Facebook OP fan post I just read just touched me. He wants to finish One Piece before he dies, he says.  Prayers to you all!!!  I am so sorry

Reactions: Friendly 13


----------



## Yamato (Feb 28, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Soca (Feb 28, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Goddamnit @Soca - she thic!!


I know 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 28, 2022)

Soca said:


> I know
> 
> *Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Feb 28, 2022)

The world would be in eternal peace if only the world leaders were all fans of OP and agreed to not have wars until it ends

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Feb 28, 2022)

Soca said:


> I know
> 
> *Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Feb 28, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> The world would be in eternal peace if only the world leaders were all fans of OP and agreed to not have wars until it ends


Just blame Putin for this, he's the one that's threatning the entire world and can do it with a push of a button.

I don't know who the genius was that brought in neuclar powers after the events of World War 2. It didn't accure to them that we might get another Hitler in the future? 

 A lot of Russians don't want this.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Delta Shell (Feb 28, 2022)

Jin22 said:


> A Facebook OP fan post I just read just touched me. He wants to finish One Piece before he dies, he says.  Prayers to you all!!!  I am so sorry


----------



## jesusus (Feb 28, 2022)

It's fucking sad man. Innocent people are just trying to live and enjoy their lives and it's being stolen from them for no reason due to one cruel psychopath.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 28, 2022)

@Soca who is that women in your avatar?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Soca (Feb 28, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> @Soca who is that women in your avatar?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KBD (Feb 28, 2022)

wtf is this, she thinks she can just put on any old flip flops and call it a Luffy cosplay

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrPopo (Feb 28, 2022)

KBD said:


> wtf is this, she thinks she can just put on any old flip flops and call it a Luffy cosplay


----------



## KBD (Feb 28, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Soca (Feb 28, 2022)

KBD said:


> wtf is this, she thinks she can just put on any old flip flops and call it a Luffy cosplay


Thats a lot more effort than the ones who'd only put the strawhat on and pop their tits out


----------



## Soca (Feb 28, 2022)

KBD said:


> wtf is this, she thinks she can just put on any old flip flops and call it a Luffy cosplay


Thats a lot more effort than the ones who'd only put the strawhat on and pop their tits out


----------



## Jin22 (Feb 28, 2022)

jesusus said:


> It's fucking sad man. Innocent people are just trying to live and enjoy their lives and it's being stolen from them for no reason due to one cruel psychopath.


Putin is selfish, so selfish.  Does he even have a reason to do this?  I see his strategy but, he is a lunatic

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shanks (Mar 1, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Mar 1, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sinoka (Mar 1, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 1, 2022)

It gym timeeeee


----------



## Redline (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## MrPopo (Mar 1, 2022)

@trance just finished ds1


----------



## Redline (Mar 1, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> @trance just finished ds1


Pupuuuuuuuu.... XD


----------



## Redline (Mar 1, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 1, 2022)

Soca said:


> I know
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


----------



## El Hit (Mar 1, 2022)

So what brainless mod banned me from the telegrams for insulting a manga character?


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 2, 2022)

Guys am I going crazy???

I could've sworn there was a cat version of this:



what's going on


----------



## DeVision (Mar 2, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Guys am I going crazy???
> 
> I could've sworn there was a cat version of this:
> 
> ...



@Soca had it removed.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 2, 2022)

I would never have something like that removed. Quincy's just crazy.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 2, 2022)

Now I'm so confused lol


----------



## DeVision (Mar 2, 2022)

Soca said:


> I would never have something like that removed. Quincy's just crazy.



He's lying @Captain Quincy 
I remember it as well!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 2, 2022)

He's probably thinking this was it the whole time


----------



## DeVision (Mar 2, 2022)

Soca said:


> He's probably thinking this was it the whole time



Come on. Don't go back to your bully days and open the emoji for our doc.


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 2, 2022)

Soca said:


> He's probably thinking this was it the whole time


@DeVision stay strong we can beat his mind tricks if we stick together


----------



## DeVision (Mar 2, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @DeVision stay strong we can beat his mind tricks if we stick together




Just tell him "Fuck you. I'm sick of your bullying!"

Or tag @Rinoa to smack him on the fingers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 2, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Just tell him "Fuck you. I'm sick of your bullying!"
> 
> Or tag @Rinoa to smack him on the fingers.


But that would make him Sosadca


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 2, 2022)

We need to treat others like how we want to be treated

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 2, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> But that would make him Sosadca





Captain Quincy said:


> We need to treat others like how we want to be treated



Good thing you didn't. I could see him ban you.. I'm his senior, so I'm safe.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 2, 2022)

Ain't nobody safe, don't lie to him

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Mar 2, 2022)

Soca said:


> Ain't nobody safe, don't lie to him



Bite me.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 2, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shanks (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## DeVision (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## MrPopo (Mar 2, 2022)

Started playing Sekiro

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 2, 2022)

El Hit said:


> So what brainless mod banned me from the telegrams for insulting a manga character?


No surprises ...I got banned becouse I said Zoro is Gay

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 2, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Started playing Sekiro


My cheeks are getting clapped

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## trance (Mar 2, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> My cheeks are getting clapped


don't feel bad

it took me like 2 days to beat the 2nd miniboss

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 2, 2022)

trance said:


> don't feel bad
> 
> it took me like 2 days to beat the 2nd miniboss


The chained ogre is giving me hell


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 2, 2022)

@Virus, please add me to a convo. Want to tell you something.


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 2, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> The chained ogre is giving me hell


I killed him

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 2, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> I killed him


What other FS games you played?


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 2, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> What other FS games you played?


Dark souls 1, 2 and 3


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 2, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Dark souls 1, 2 and 3


How does Sekiro compare? I've been thinking about buying it.


----------



## trance (Mar 2, 2022)

DS1's 1st half (up to receiving the lordvessel) is what carries it to greatness 

the 2nd half is just plain terrible

the DLC is pretty fun tho


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 2, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> How does Sekiro compare? I've been thinking about buying it.


I'm only at the start but the combat is different as parrying is essential where as with dark souls its not. It doesn't help I'm use to using space to roll but Sekiro that's to jump  

 Stealth and mobility is also big in Sekiro. It's pretty action packed and new way for combat compared to dark souls I'm enjoying it so far

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 2, 2022)

trance said:


> DS1's 1st half (up to receiving the lordvessel) is what carries it to greatness
> 
> the 2nd half is just plain terrible
> 
> the DLC is pretty fun tho


What's the second half fighting the 4 four lords? I found ds1 way easier than Ds2 and Ds3 but it was still fun


----------



## trance (Mar 2, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> What's the second half fighting the 4 four lords?


yes 

i suppose seath and his area was pretty tame and nito was semi fun to fight but izalith, new londo and their respective bosses?


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 2, 2022)

trance said:


> yes
> 
> i suppose seath and his area was pretty tame and nito was semi fun to fight but izalith, new londo and their respective bosses?


Yea they were trash one thing I don't like is how you can only warp to bonfires after you got the lord vessel that caught me by surprise


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 2, 2022)

Also blight town sucked if I were to rate the souls series it would be Ds3 > DS1 > DS2. it's insane how much better Ds3 is compared to the 1 and 2


----------



## shieldbounce (Mar 2, 2022)

Tfw you guys are all talking about Sekiro and Elden Ring and your experiences on playing them but it feels bad that I don't have a PC even close to running those two games.

So I'm stuck with Valorant, Overwatch, and then some emulations

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## trance (Mar 2, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Also blight town sucked


semi agree

blighttown from firelink is hella small and quick, its basically a straight shot to qualaag and then there's large titty shard farming right there

blighttown from depths is complete and total booty


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 2, 2022)

trance said:


> semi agree
> 
> blighttown from firelink is hella small and quick, its basically a straight shot to qualaag and then there's large titty shard farming right there
> 
> blighttown from depths is complete and total booty


Yea using my depths to blight town experience for my ratting


----------



## trance (Mar 2, 2022)

if i was to guess, i'd say sekiro 2 is their next project probably once elden ring's DLC is done


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 2, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> Tfw you guys are all talking about Sekiro and Elden Ring and your experiences on playing them but it feels bad that I don't have a PC even close to running those two games.
> 
> So I'm stuck with Valorant, Overwatch, and then some emulations


You could get a PS4 for probably like under $170 right now


----------



## shieldbounce (Mar 2, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> You could get a PS4 for probably like under $170 right now


Too late to get the PS4 when the PS5 already exists. Better to hop on the recent console train instead of getting a console that 90% of the population will forget about in the next year or so.


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 2, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> Too late to get the PS4 when the PS5 already exists. Better to hop on the recent console train instead of getting a console that 90% of the population will forget about in the next year or so.


That's true

But it's the cheapest way to start playing Elden Ring and that game is


----------



## Shrike (Mar 2, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Also blight town sucked if I were to rate the souls series it would be Ds3 > DS1 > DS2. it's insane how much better Ds3 is compared to the 1 and 2


More fluid, sure DS3 rules. DS1 still has by far the best world design and it just connects with itself much more organically than any other Souls game beside BB which is a close second. Not having the warp option until the half of the game is actually really good. Makes you think, strategize, stay on alert much more and learn the game better.


trance said:


> if i was to guess, i'd say sekiro 2 is their next project probably once elden ring's DLC is done


Hope not.


----------



## trance (Mar 2, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Hope not.


why not?


*Spoiler*: _actual sekiro spoilers, so don't click popo or quincy_ 



imo the homecoming ending laid down the potential of a sequel, obviously FS won't confirm it for a long time but i can definitely see it in the future


----------



## trance (Mar 2, 2022)

that or a bloodborne prequel


----------



## Shanks (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## DeVision (Mar 3, 2022)

Gaming thread is that way ---->

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 3, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> So I'm stuck with Valorant, Overwatch, and then some emulations


Who's your main in overwatch?  

Mines are 

Tank: Rein
Healer: Moira and learning Lucio
DPS: Everyone because I can't play dps goodly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 3, 2022)

Hope ya all doing well, guys. I still barely work work, yet it's pretty busy these days.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 3, 2022)

Yeah, better tick all ya boxes before having kids

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 3, 2022)

@MO  



Shanks said:


> Yeah, better tick all ya boxes before having kids


Yea I ain't tryna have any type of kids anyways


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 3, 2022)

Hell, everyone plays Elden Ring and I can't even find a decently priced PS5...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ren. (Mar 3, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> Hell, everyone plays Elden Ring and I can't even find a decently priced PS5...


PC is the way even if it has problems.

50h here.  

Zoro is my #1 fan:


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 3, 2022)

Ren. said:


> PC is the way even if it has problems.
> 
> 50h here.


 I want my ps5...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 3, 2022)

Soca said:


> @MO
> 
> 
> Yea I ain't tryna have any type of kids anyways


Then who's going to pay for your nursing home fees when you're 80 and broke?


----------



## Ren. (Mar 3, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> I want my ps5...


Not at those Emag prices ...

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Duhul10 (Mar 3, 2022)

Ren. said:


> Not at those Emag prices ...


----------



## Soca (Mar 3, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Then who's going to pay for your nursing home fees when you're 80 and broke?


80??????  

You think I wanna live till 80??? You think I even wanna live now???? Sir, pls

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Mar 3, 2022)

Ren. said:


> PC is the way even if it has problems.
> 
> 50h here.
> 
> Zoro is my #1 fan:


What model do you use?


----------



## Ren. (Mar 3, 2022)

Kagutsutchi said:


> What model do you use?


Model ... I build it myself.

So there is no model.


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Mar 3, 2022)

Ren. said:


> Model ... I build it myself.
> 
> So there is no model.


That's crazy


----------



## Soca (Mar 3, 2022)

keep that casual convo stuff for this thread thank

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MO (Mar 3, 2022)

Soca said:


> @MO


good song.   



Soca said:


> Yea I ain't tryna have any type of kids anyways


you don't want kids at all?


----------



## Soca (Mar 3, 2022)

MO said:


> good song.
> 
> 
> you don't want kids at all?


I had no desire to have any


----------



## MO (Mar 3, 2022)

Soca said:


> I had no desire to have any


had? did you get a vasectomy?


----------



## trance (Mar 3, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 3, 2022)

MO said:


> had? did you get a vasectomy?


I'm still debating that option in my head


----------



## MO (Mar 3, 2022)

trance said:


>


----------



## DeVision (Mar 3, 2022)

Soca said:


> 80??????
> 
> You think I wanna live till 80??? You think I even wanna live now???? Sir, pls



Shut up.

Nas song is cool tho.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 3, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Shut up.
> 
> Nas song is cool tho.


Yea it's pretty cool. I heard it when I went shoe shopping the other day


----------



## DeVision (Mar 3, 2022)

Soca said:


> Yea it's pretty cool. I heard it when I went shoe shopping the other day



The one with eminem is still best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 3, 2022)

DeVision said:


> The one with eminem is still best.


3rd best

noo phony love is the besto


----------



## DeVision (Mar 3, 2022)

Soca said:


> 3rd best
> 
> noo phony love is the besto



Also a good choice. But I was waiting for years to hear a Nas - Em song.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## shieldbounce (Mar 3, 2022)

Soca said:


> Who's your main in overwatch?
> 
> Mines are
> 
> ...


Tbh, it's been a while since I played Overwatch and never got back into it since over a year ago, but D.Va and Mercy were my go-to.


----------



## shieldbounce (Mar 3, 2022)

Soca said:


> You think I wanna live till 80??? You think I even wanna live now???? Sir, pls


Yea apology in advance for double post but I don't think it's going to be that bad in the far future at least 50 years from now.

As long as the US (and Canada) doesn't get hit with an economic disaster and turn into Venezuela...but I'd rather not be so pessimistic about that.

We'd be living in a world similar to Futurama or something when the time comes. Only downside being that all of us here would be venerable and nothing would excite us anymore.


----------



## Redline (Mar 3, 2022)

It's gym timeee!!! Eheheheheh


----------



## Redline (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Mar 3, 2022)

Got busted tire and my insurance is suppose to cover for roadside assistance... But the chick in the phone causally said ETA is 90mins.

Fuck off   

Wait in the car in the rain right now. 

Had to get someone else to pick up the kids.. like seriously.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shanks (Mar 4, 2022)

Took about 30 mins wait and 15 mins to fix. Still a pretty bad time to bust a tire.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 4, 2022)



Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## jesusus (Mar 4, 2022)



Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 4, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Got busted tire and my insurance is suppose to cover for roadside assistance... But the chick in the phone causally said ETA is 90mins.
> 
> Fuck off
> 
> ...


Last week I had to wait more then 2 hours for my father to come and help me out with the battery car that was done FFS I feel ya! Xd


----------



## Redline (Mar 4, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Took about 30 mins wait and 15 mins to fix. Still a pretty bad time to bust a tire.


Can't you fix the tire by yourself I mean change it ?!


----------



## Shanks (Mar 4, 2022)

Redline said:


> Last week I had to wait more then 2 hours for my father to come and help me out with the battery car that was done FFS I feel ya! Xd


You didn't paid your father $1200 for insurance with roadside assistance support


----------



## Shanks (Mar 4, 2022)

Redline said:


> Can't you fix the tire by yourself I mean change it ?!


No tools. 

And what's the point of paying extra for the service and then ended doing a half ass job yourself?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 4, 2022)

Shanks said:


> You didn't paid your father $1200 for insurance with roadside assistance support


I phone my insurance for roadside assistance and I also found out my insurance was expired by December 2021 lol..I was fucking driving without insurance for nearly two months lol...but this is not my car is the company car..thanks god I didn't do any accident by luck!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redline (Mar 4, 2022)

Shanks said:


> No tools.
> 
> And what's the point of paying extra for the service and then ended doing a half ass job yourself?


Half ass job only of you don't have tools mate.. otherwise it's a piece of cake change a tire..only ladies can't do it by themself lul but you got a point there .the thing is that you wouldn't have to wait for it..and you would have got your hands dirty


----------



## Shanks (Mar 4, 2022)

Redline said:


> Half ass job only of you don't have tools mate.. otherwise it's a piece of cake change a tire..only ladies can't do it by themself lul but you got a point there .the thing is that you wouldn't have to wait for it..and you would have got your hands dirty


Guess I should learn eventually... 


Actually, na... I'll just download Uber next time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 4, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Took about 30 mins wait and 15 mins to fix. Still a pretty bad time to bust a tire.



Why didn't you change your fucking tire yourself? What are you? A sissy.... Oh wait.. You're an aussie, so yea.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 5, 2022)

I thought I finally killed the boss but he just went into another phase

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Mar 5, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> I thought I finally killed the boss but he just went into another phase


that's entirely on your tier specialism mate


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 5, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> I thought I finally killed the boss but he just went into another phase


I killed him

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 5, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> I killed him


Murderer!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 5, 2022)

Got a 9 hour train ride today my dudes

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## DeVision (Mar 5, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Got a 9 hour train ride today my dudes


Where to?


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 5, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Where to?


Traveling home from university

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 5, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Murderer!!


He ran away he lives for now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 5, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> He ran away he lives for now



LIAR!


----------



## DeVision (Mar 5, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Traveling home from university



USA?


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 5, 2022)

DeVision said:


> USA?


Yeah


----------



## DeVision (Mar 5, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Yeah



Wow. I thought you amies use planes.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 5, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Wow. I thought you amies use planes.


That's for the wealthier ones

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 5, 2022)

Damn. I forgot how good Benicio del Toro was in Sicario.
Badass af. There aren't a lot of roles that can compare.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 6, 2022)

Finally beat boss go onto next area now have to fight two of him


----------



## Redline (Mar 6, 2022)

It's gym timeeee.. eheheheh


----------



## DeVision (Mar 6, 2022)

@Mickey Mouse I hope you're doing good bro. 
Give us a sign.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 6, 2022)

Happy Bday @MrPopo, have a gd one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 7, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @MrPopo, have a gd one!


Thank you


----------



## DeVision (Mar 7, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Thank you




Happy birthday you murderer and liar. 

I wish you all the best.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 7, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Happy birthday you murderer and liar.


I ain't a lair   


DeVision said:


> I wish you all the best.


Thank you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 7, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> I ain't a lair



I never said you were a place where a wild animal, especially a fierce or dangerous one, lives.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 7, 2022)

Happy Birthday @MrPopo

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 7, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Happy Birthday @MrPopo


Thank you


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 7, 2022)

@MrPopo

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 7, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @MrPopo


Thank you blessed by the fist himself


----------



## KBD (Mar 7, 2022)

@A Optimistic  did you drop one piece yet?


----------



## Shanks (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Rob (Mar 8, 2022)

Question for any rep whores here, can you still neg people? It's saying the "minimum (neutral)) is my max amount and that makes 0 sense. 

Can you only pos rep now?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 8, 2022)

Rob said:


> Question for any rep whores here, can you still neg people? It's saying the "minimum (neutral)) is my max amount and that makes 0 sense.
> 
> Can you only pos rep now?


Yep neg rep was removed when the forum upgraded

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob (Mar 8, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Yep neg rep was removed when the forum upgraded


You mean from NF to Fanservice? Or the Xenforo change? 

Because I was positive I used to be able to slap a negative sign on a rep and hard-neg someone.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 8, 2022)

Rob said:


> You mean from NF to Fanservice? Or the Xenforo change?
> 
> Because I was positive I used to be able to slap a negative sign on a rep and hard-neg someone.



I'm sorry but you'll have to take all the imminent Lucci bashing like a man. XD


----------



## Rob (Mar 8, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I'm sorry but you'll have to take all the imminent Lucci bashing like a man. XD


Oh I've dealt with that for a decade.

I really wanted to neg this necro right here but I guess NF followed in YT's footsteps by being huge pussies. Unfortunate.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 8, 2022)

Rob said:


> You mean from NF to Fanservice? Or the Xenforo change?
> 
> Because I was positive I used to be able to slap a negative sign on a rep and hard-neg someone.


The Xenforo change, rep broke with it and when it was eventually fixed Jeff didn't add negs back as it isn't friendly


----------



## Rob (Mar 8, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> The Xenforo change, rep broke with it and when it was eventually fixed Jeff didn't add negs back as it isn't friendly


 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## DeVision (Mar 8, 2022)

Rob said:


> Oh I've dealt with that for a decade.
> 
> I really wanted to neg this necro right here but I guess NF followed in YT's footsteps by being huge pussies. Unfortunate.



I know you did.. XD
You're one of the 5 people who ever negged me on here. XD

Speaking of people negging me. I miss gira.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Rob (Mar 8, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I know you did.. XD
> You're one of the 5 people who ever negged me on here. XD
> 
> Speaking of people negging me. I miss gira.


I rarely rarely neg. My first like, 8-9 years I've probably given out under 10 negs. 

What did I neg you for lmao


----------



## DeVision (Mar 8, 2022)

Rob said:


> I rarely rarely neg. My first like, 8-9 years I've probably given out under 10 negs.
> 
> What did I neg you for lmao



I don't remember. I just don't care. I like to provoke people for fun. XD


But I remember it was a huge amount. XD


----------



## Rob (Mar 8, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I don't remember. I just don't care. I like to provoke people for fun. XD
> 
> 
> But I remember it was a huge amount. XD


Oh lmao. I hardly use the rep function anymore. I'll rep someone if they make me chuckle and that's pretty much it lol


----------



## DeVision (Mar 8, 2022)

Rob said:


> Oh lmao. I hardly use the rep function anymore. I'll rep someone if they make me chuckle and that's pretty much it lol



Me too. XD
But once I have a bit of time on my hands I'll try to track it down somehow.


----------



## Redline (Mar 8, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Thank you


Auguri popooooo..buon compleanno vecchio porco!! Xd


----------



## Redline (Mar 8, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Thank you


Auguri popooooo..buon compleanno vecchio porco!! 


Rob said:


> Oh lmao. I hardly use the rep function anymore. I'll rep someone if they make me chuckle and that's pretty much it lol


I see .that's why you rep me lol


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 8, 2022)

Redline said:


> Auguri popooooo..buon compleanno vecchio porco!! Xd


Thanks but did you call me an old pig

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 8, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Thanks but did you call me an old pig


Yes..it's a way of saying  like you perv or You nasty .. eheheheh

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 8, 2022)

Rob said:


> Question for any rep whores here, can you still neg people? It's saying the "minimum (neutral)) is my max amount and that makes 0 sense.
> 
> Can you only pos rep now?


Sure, you can neg people. Your power suck, so it doesn't allow you to neg.


----------



## Rob (Mar 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Sure, you can neg people. Your power suck, so it doesn't allow you to neg.


o


----------



## Shanks (Mar 8, 2022)

When neg comes back, I'll make sure to drain @DeVision by a million a day

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trance (Mar 8, 2022)

@MrPopo happy [late] bday  

how old are you now?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 8, 2022)

trance said:


> @MrPopo happy [late] bday
> 
> how old are you now?


Thanks Im 24


----------



## Redline (Mar 8, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Thanks Im 24


Best times of my life!! I had the luxury of choosing girls to date Evey week...now i become a wanker lol


----------



## Redline (Mar 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> When neg comes back, I'll make sure to drain @DeVision by a million a day


One mil per day takes the doctor away lol


----------



## Rob (Mar 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> When neg comes back, I'll make sure to drain @DeVision by a million a day


This would almost affect him if you weren't the only person on the entire forum that still cares about rep post-2015

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> When neg comes back, I'll make sure to drain @DeVision by a million a day



The only thing you can drain is, like always, the contents of my balls.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## Rob (Mar 8, 2022)

DeVision said:


> The only thing you can drain is, like always, the contents of my balls.


I didn't know you two had such a relationship


----------



## DeVision (Mar 8, 2022)

Rob said:


> I didn't know you two had such a relationship



It's the age of pirates.. No women in sight.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 8, 2022)

Rob said:


> This would almost affect him if you weren't the only person on the entire forum that still cares about rep post-2015


"Only" ... "Post-15", yeah what sort of hoe have you been hiding in all these years

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Germa 66 (Mar 8, 2022)

Lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Germa 66 (Mar 8, 2022)

Who saw the tea get spilled on Aegon Tegafuckhisname is


----------



## trance (Mar 8, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Thanks Im 24


24 was a good year

hope yours is great man

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 9, 2022)



Reactions: Lewd 4


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 9, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> Who saw the tea get spilled on Aegon Tegafuckhisname is


What was the tea ?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 9, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1 | GODA 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 9, 2022)

DeVision said:


> The only thing you can drain is, like always, the contents of my balls.


Then why wait shanks to do it? Just call a trans if you are into men's sucking you off lol just kidding boss.xd


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 9, 2022)

Just when I thought I got the hang of sekiro The demon of hatred starts clapping my cheeks


----------



## trance (Mar 9, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> Here’s the screenshot before it got deleted:





MrPopo said:


> Just when I thought I got the hang of sekiro The demon of hatred starts clapping my cheeks


demon of hatred is dumb, a fucking soulsborne boss in a game where iframes are nonexistent 

he can be hella cheesed tho


----------



## trance (Mar 9, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> How ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 9, 2022)

Hatred demon couldnt handle the cheese


----------



## DeVision (Mar 9, 2022)

Why even play when you fight like this?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trance (Mar 9, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Hatred demon couldnt handle the cheese


no he can't

a purist would just tell you to git gud but i know the pain of having to overcome him in an actual fight...i don't want anyone to go thru that pain if they don't have to


----------



## trance (Mar 9, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Why even play when you fight like this?


he's like the only not fun boss in the game

mega not fun

fuck the demon

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Mar 9, 2022)

sad lore tho


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 9, 2022)

trance said:


> no he can't
> 
> a purist would just tell you to git gud but i know the pain of having to overcome him in an actual fight...i don't want anyone to go thru that pain if they don't have to


I can do his first phase but keep chooking on the second phase


----------



## Redline (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 9, 2022)

Today is very important to me, it mark a beginning of a New life. I have finaly gone from unemployed to self employed now.

Just earned 7$ for some its not much but for me its so Amazing.

It feel so good to have a Iife.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Friendly 3


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 10, 2022)

Law and kidd along with BB and kaido

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Velocity (Mar 10, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Law and kidd along with BB and kaido


They're Luffy's rivals, so it makes sense. If anything I'm surprised Kaidou is there since he's not Luffy's rival and he's not a Supernova either.


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 10, 2022)

Velocity said:


> They're Luffy's rivals, so it makes sense. If anything I'm surprised Kaidou is there since he's not Luffy's rival and he's not a Supernova either.


Anyone that has fought Luffy is considered a rival there was a an earlier picture with croc Lucci, Koby etc. 

Edit pic


----------



## Velocity (Mar 10, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Anyone that has fought Luffy is considered a rival there was a an earlier picture with croc Lucci, Koby etc


Hmm. So it's a very broad term then.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 10, 2022)

Blackbeard.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kamisori (Mar 10, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Law and kidd along with BB and kaido


What is this? Something like a databook?


----------



## Mihawk (Mar 10, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Anyone that has fought Luffy is considered a rival there was a an earlier picture with croc Lucci, Koby etc.
> 
> Edit pic


Interesting how Moria and Arlong aren’t there, but Bege and Bon Clay are.


----------



## Lurko (Mar 10, 2022)

Too many.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 10, 2022)

Kamisori said:


> What is this? Something like a databook?


It's for Magazine vol 14 these normally have some dlc content in them like what the devil fruit looks like

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 10, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> It's for Magazine vol 14 these normally have some dlc content in them like what the devil fruit looks like


okk I thought it was for the movie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 10, 2022)

I killed the demon of hatred


----------



## DeVision (Mar 10, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> I killed the demon of hatred



Let me quote myself:



DeVision said:


> Murderer!!


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 10, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Let me quote myself:


He wanted to die he even thanked me


----------



## DeVision (Mar 10, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> He wanted to die he even thanked me



Euthanasia is illegal!! Scum!


----------



## Perrin (Mar 10, 2022)

Can’t believe @Germa 66 got banned again!
Which forum was he from again? Are they all like that? Have we had any others from there that have had an easier transition?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 10, 2022)

Can't believe? XD


----------



## Perrin (Mar 10, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Can't believe? XD


Okay okay, so soon i should say. 5 days. Shortest innings award.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 10, 2022)

Am going to see the Batman movie soon. Heard good things about it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Mar 11, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Am going to see the Batman movie soon. Heard good things about it.



I have aversion to Pattinson, but I'm intrigued about the movie.. So I'm thorn on this. :/


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 11, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I have aversion to Pattinson, but I'm intrigued about the movie.. So I'm thorn on this. :/


He was pretty good at being the kind of Batman the movie was trying to portray. It wasn't like his Twilight performance if that's what you were thinking

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Mar 11, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Can’t believe @Germa 66 got banned again!
> Which forum was he from again? Are they all like that? Have we had any others from there that have had an easier transition?


Yes, they are all like that, only @Light D Lamperouge has been able to manage it so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Impulse (Mar 11, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Am going to see the Batman movie soon. Heard good things about it.


Hope you enjoy it 

To me one of the best solo CBM movies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 11, 2022)

Impulse said:


> Hope you enjoy it
> 
> To me one of the best solo CBM movies


Better than dark knight?


----------



## Impulse (Mar 11, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Better than dark knight?


I probably need to rewatch it to see if it was better than The Dark Knight

But right now I have them close to one another

Although I do like Riddler in The Batman I would say Heath Ledger Joker is still my favourite Batman villain on screen

Though Gotham in The Batman I think it one of the best we seen in live action

Also I think Robert Pattinson did a good job as playing Batman

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## January (Mar 11, 2022)

Batman trailer is depressing, not sure whether the movie is too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 11, 2022)

Hey @Shanks and @January


----------



## KBD (Mar 11, 2022)

almost a month since @Mickey Mouse 's latest birthday wishes

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## DeVision (Mar 11, 2022)

I miss @Mickey Mouse 

@Soca bring him back you lazy ass!


----------



## Soca (Mar 11, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I miss @Mickey Mouse
> 
> @Soca bring him back you lazy ass!


I demand blood first.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 11, 2022)

Soca said:


> I demand blood first.



Okay. Let's kill @January


----------



## Soca (Mar 11, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Okay. Let's kill @January


Ite say less

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 11, 2022)

Turn on light to try and get the mosquito that has been terrorizing me.

See a gaint cockroach chilling on my curtain

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Shanks (Mar 11, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Hey @Shanks and @January


Sup?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 11, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Sup?



Are you alive? XD


----------



## DeVision (Mar 11, 2022)

Anyone here watched the movie "Oldboy" (korean)?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 11, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Are you alive? XD


Barely. But getting better.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Shanks (Mar 11, 2022)

Yeah got to wait till @Mickey Mouse before opening Chrollo. Meaningless right now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 12, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Okay okay, so soon i should say. 5 days. Shortest innings award.


Tsk..no one can beat my records...xd


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 12, 2022)

Finished Sekrio 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Got the bad ending where Kuro dies and sekrio becomes the sculpture

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Perrin (Mar 12, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Finished Sekrio
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Is that the game like darksouls but a samury?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 12, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Is that the game like darksouls but a samury?


It's made by the same studio that made dark souls/bloodborn/demon souls/Elden ring but the game is different

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Perrin (Mar 12, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> It's made by the same studio that made dark souls/bloodborn/demon souls/Elden ring but the game is different


You completed it, take the W, don’t regret for a moment some moral judgement bequeathed to u by the devs. From what i hear it is a tough game and completing it must have taken intellect, memory and reflexes as well as no small amount of perseverance

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## MO (Mar 12, 2022)

@Soca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 12, 2022)

MO said:


> @Soca


stefflon my girl with her thicccc assssss

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 13, 2022)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## January (Mar 13, 2022)

*this is an old fanart

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 13, 2022)

Fossa knows fire  style as well I wonder if oden taught him it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Mar 13, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Redline (Mar 13, 2022)

January said:


> Yes, they are all like that, only @Light D Lamperouge has been able to manage it so far


Off course ..all he does is posting gojo emotes lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Mar 14, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 14, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 14, 2022)

Off to work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 14, 2022)

I know we joke about our favorite characters coins pumping and dumping in value every week, but is anyone here *actually* interested in cryptocurrency? Would be happy to share some of my (limited) investment knowledge with anyone whose on the fence about getting into it!


----------



## Redline (Mar 14, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> I know we joke about our favorite characters coins pumping and dumping in value every week, but is anyone here *actually* interested in cryptocurrency? Would be happy to share some of my (limited) investment knowledge with anyone whose on the fence about getting into it!


Yep..I am interested Luis I brought some ripple  few years ago but still nothing...XD anyhow I do want to know more about it


----------



## Shanks (Mar 14, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> I know we joke about our favorite characters coins pumping and dumping in value every week, but is anyone here *actually* interested in cryptocurrency? Would be happy to share some of my (limited) investment knowledge with anyone whose on the fence about getting into it!


Sure try here. I just started, mainly in tech stock, but will get into Cryto eventually.


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 14, 2022)

Redline said:


> Yep..I am interested Luis I brought some ripple  few years ago but still nothing...XD anyhow I do want to know more about it





Shanks said:


> Sure try here. I just started, mainly in tech stock, but will get into Cryto eventually.


@DeVision (I saw your rep, thank you! This post is directed at you as well.)

Alright lads, happy to help! If you have any general questions about bitcoin, ethereum or crypto in general either let me know here or DM me. My questions for you guys though is do you know what a crypto exchange is? If so, are you currently utilizing an exchange and if so, which? It's important because I can help you get your trading fees down quite significantly if you're using something like CashApp, PayPal or Robinhood to purchase your crypto. Some of these places that claim no or low transaction fees are selling you crypto at a 1-8% spread, and unless you read their fine print you don't know about it.

*No question* or concerns you might have is a stupid one in my eyes. If you need to ask what it even is or how/where do you buy it, feel free.

Also @Redline personally I'm not invested in Ripple/XRP. They are embroiled in that lawsuit with the SEC right now and depending how that shakes out it's either going to tank or soar! I don't have that much of a risk appetite, haha.

*Full disclosure, I'm invested in the following projects:*
Bitcoin
Ethereum
Chainlink
Cardano/ADA
Basic Attention Token
Polkadot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 15, 2022)

Yo @Light D Lamperouge

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 15, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Mar 15, 2022)

@Light D Lamperouge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 15, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 15, 2022)

What's good OLC?


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> What's good OLC?


Eating chimken for lunch!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 15, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> Eating chimken for lunch!




I'm gonna make me some nuggets with fries. But I have to take a shower before that.

Will come back at you next week (probably) for your insight from crypto.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I'm gonna make me some nuggets with fries. But I have to take a shower before that.
> 
> Will come back at you next week (probably) for your insight from crypto.


No rush my friend.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Mar 15, 2022)

trying to find anything non parenting or penis waving related on helicopters is a bore 

you ALWAYS, ALWAYS  either get Russian pirates of the Caribbean or some bitch trying to micromanage their kid at school

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 15, 2022)

KBD said:


> trying to find anything non parenting or penis waving related on helicopters is a bore
> 
> you ALWAYS, ALWAYS  either get Russian pirates of the Caribbean or some bitch trying to micromanage their kid at school

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DeVision (Mar 15, 2022)

KBD said:


> trying to find anything non parenting or penis waving related on helicopters is a bore
> 
> you ALWAYS, ALWAYS  either get Russian pirates of the Caribbean or some bitch trying to micromanage their kid at school



The fuck?
What kind of drugs you on?


----------



## KBD (Mar 15, 2022)

MrPopo said:


>


it gets better

you see I was trying to find a trick by the talented  where he used a remote controlled helicopter to remove the tablecloth 
But instead I kept getting parenting advice reddit threads and aleksandr pistoletov in my search results

Reactions: Funny 2 | GODA 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## January (Mar 15, 2022)

KBD said:


> it gets better
> 
> you see I was trying to find a trick by the talented  where he used a remote controlled helicopter to remove the tablecloth
> But instead I kept getting parenting advice reddit threads and aleksandr pistoletov in my search results


Is this because Joy Boy is back?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KBD (Mar 15, 2022)

January said:


> Is this because Joy Boy is back?


I defy you to tell me how that's not _exactly _like Oda's "great plot reveal" 

I was afraid it was bordering too much on being NSFW and would have liked to use a different one instead, but I couldn't find it


----------



## January (Mar 15, 2022)

KBD said:


> I defy you to tell me how that's not _exactly _like Oda's "great plot reveal"
> 
> I was afraid it was bordering too much on being NSFW and would have liked to use a different one instead, but I couldn't find it


I still don’t have a single clue what you’re talking about.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KBD (Mar 15, 2022)

January said:


> I still don’t have a single clue what you’re talking about.


Click the link in the post you originally quoted. 

I'm sorry I couldn't embed it, it was youtube but it was one of those shorts that doesn't work with the site I guess.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## January (Mar 15, 2022)

KBD said:


> Click the link in the post you originally quoted.
> 
> I'm sorry I couldn't embed it, it was youtube but it was one of those shorts that doesn't work with the site I guess.


It’s okay bro, I hope you find peace

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Redline (Mar 15, 2022)

Ma.... lmaoooo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 16, 2022)

Someone giving illegal shit to @KBD ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Mar 16, 2022)

January said:


> It’s okay bro, I hope you find peace

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Mar 16, 2022)

To the rest of you get off my case

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 16, 2022)

KBD said:


> Click the link in the post you originally quoted.


I still don't get it but I get the feeling X Drake just took another L

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Mar 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 16, 2022)

What's up with the alley that place is so weird lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shanks (Mar 16, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> What's up with the alley that place is so weird lol


They killed my Chatterbox

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 16, 2022)

Let's nuke it

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 16, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> What's up with the alley that place is so weird lol


It's a walking corpse gone from it's day of glory of being the most active section on nf

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> They killed my Chatterbox


Good that place was dead


----------



## DeVision (Mar 16, 2022)

Ffs how tired I am. Fuck.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 16, 2022)

KBD said:


> To the rest of you get off my case


The curious case of kbd lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 16, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> What's up with the alley that place is so weird lol


It's just full of suckers Emo teens..not a big deal

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 16, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Ffs how tired I am. Fuck.


Fucking tired sound better


----------



## Shanks (Mar 16, 2022)

@DeVision I am up by $450. Still learning and just started.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Redline (Mar 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @DeVision I am up by $450. Still learning and just started.


Wth you better start teaching me you Bloody money maker


----------



## Shanks (Mar 16, 2022)

Redline said:


> Wth you better start teaching me you Bloody money maker


Go on discord and ask @Ren.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 16, 2022)

Why these companies keep locking interviews at the EXACT time with me? Literally told me about the final round interview an hr ago for 10am tomorrow via email. I already have another interview locked in with another company at that time...


----------



## Shanks (Mar 16, 2022)

Can't change the interview for the other company cuz they also sent email to confirm interview instead also.

Called this other company up, any the dude didn't picked up. Just txt him.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ren. (Mar 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Go on discord and ask @Ren.


What did I do this time?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 16, 2022)

Ren. said:


> What did I do this time?


He wants to learn how to be a billionaire, so fucken bad! Buy all the bitches he never had.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Mar 17, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @DeVision I am up by $450. Still learning and just started.



Seriously? That's great. Congrats!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 17, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Seriously? That's great. Congrats!


Market will go up and down, but it feels nice to be in the positive from the get go.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 17, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Market will go up and down, but it feels nice to be in the positive from the get go.


How much did you Start with?


----------



## Redline (Mar 17, 2022)

Ren. said:


> What did I do this time?


Something for sure lol


----------



## Redline (Mar 17, 2022)

Shanks said:


> He wants to learn how to be a billionaire, so fucken bad! Buy all the bitches he never had.


Who ? Talking about me Shanks?...trust me I had so many bitches  you can't imagine lol...without paying off course...
Do you know what is the animation crew on the resort or big international villages all over the world?? ...back in the days I was working for several years on that field and I was the dj and technician of light and sound..not to mention I teached archery, water gym in the pool , beach volleyball snorkeling and scuba diving, those years were not real life in a real world but still I had the embarrassment of choosing the most beautiful girl to hang out with every day mate! A luxury few can afford or can have...AND I am not bullshitting You I did fuck several real models that used to came in holidays with  the typical older daddy  with money.....good times mate good times indeed if you ask me, long gone now but still I did my part, I don't consider myself  handsome I think but I still fucked a lot of superbeautiful girls...thanks god I had my satisfaction in life, I don't dream about having beautiful girls since i already done it...all the best and wish you luck...if you can match my numbers consider yourself lucky lol... if you don't wanna believe it suit yourself my  dear Australian friend I know it's real and that's all that matters


----------



## Redline (Mar 17, 2022)

Ren. said:


> What did I do this time?


----------



## Redline (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Mar 17, 2022)

DeVision said:


> How much did you Start with?


$1k few weeks ago. Added $3k more since. Up by 13%.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KBD (Mar 17, 2022)

should have probably saved it for the what's Yamatos purpose in the story thread but then again Kaido is not 19 and thus doesn't drink Jack Daniels

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 17, 2022)

KBD said:


> should have probably saved it for the what's Yamatos purpose in the story thread but then again Kaido is not 19 and thus doesn't drink Jack Daniels


Also Glen Grant is welcome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 17, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Mar 17, 2022)

what the fuck is monkey shoulder and why have I not had it?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 17, 2022)

KBD said:


> what the fuck is monkey shoulder and why have I not had it?


It's what's kaido gonna drink post Wano. Xd give it a try mate


----------



## Redline (Mar 17, 2022)

What about latte di suocera?
Trust me it burns


----------



## KBD (Mar 17, 2022)

Redline said:


> It's what's kaido gonna drink post Wano. Xd give it a try mate



That's actually a pretty good idea. 
It's available in my country for like 40euros so that's not too bad. I can cry and get knocked out right along side Kaido 



Redline said:


> What about latte di suocera?
> Trust me it burns



No experience with this particular product but I have had moonshine and similar proof absinthe raw, and yes, yes it burns.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Mar 17, 2022)

Shanks said:


> He wants to learn how to be a billionaire, so fucken bad! Buy all the bitches he never had.


I told Baba will go up.
It was just a mater or time.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 17, 2022)

Ren. said:


> I told Baba will go up.
> It was just a mater or time.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 17, 2022)

Shanks said:


>


DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

I wanted to buy 2k more.

But no  my money had to run out.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 18, 2022)

Ren. said:


> DAMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN
> 
> I wanted to buy 2k more.
> 
> But no  my money had to run out.


I wanna pump in $20k... Yeah, I got 20 bucks. About the same, right


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I wanna pump in $20k... Yeah, I got 20 bucks. About the same, right


----------



## DeVision (Mar 18, 2022)

I'm worried about @Mickey Mouse

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## January (Mar 18, 2022)

@Mickey Mouse @Alibaba Saluja wellness check?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 18, 2022)

@Mickey Mouse is just busy cashing in.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 18, 2022)

And then we got @Alibaba Saluja racking em up. Wonder why he's not around. Probably eating Truffle and drinking Kombucha right now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ren. (Mar 18, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Mickey Mouse is just busy cashing in.


This stocks is how I started.

Bought at 70$ and sold it at 180$


----------



## trance (Mar 18, 2022)

mickey gonna come back to 100 notifs 

lets make 101 @Mickey Mouse


----------



## Shanks (Mar 18, 2022)

Ren. said:


> This stocks is how I started.
> 
> Bought at 70$ and sold it at 180$


Fucken retail trader


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 19, 2022)

Happy Bday @Edward Newgate! Have a gd one

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Ren. (Mar 19, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Fucken retail trader


You just fucked yourself.


----------



## Ren. (Mar 19, 2022)

Happy Bday @Edward Newgate! Have a gd one

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Mar 19, 2022)

hmm all the happy brithday wishes too... 

maybe Mickey felt like he completed his stay on the forum after reaching his goal of Sailormoon. 

WE NEED MORE REP INDICATORS URGENTLY  

it only makes sense for the true vets here, especially now that you can't even get negged!


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 19, 2022)

@Edward Newgate

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 19, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Yo @Light D Lamperouge





January said:


> @Light D Lamperouge


Yo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 19, 2022)

Sup people. 20th of March already.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 20, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Sup people. 20th of March already.



Spring is starting. 

How are you doing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 20, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Spring is starting.
> 
> How are you doing?


Going to lose my job tomorrow   

Means I'm getting a shit tone of redundancy money. Knew it was coming for a while and already got a tone of interviews line up.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 20, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Going to lose my job tomorrow
> 
> Means I'm getting a shit tone of redundancy money. Knew it was coming for a while and already got a tone of interviews line up.



Why would you lose your job?


----------



## Shanks (Mar 20, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Why would you lose your job?


Parent company decided to sell the business. The new company doesn't wanna keep any staff. So myself and all my colleague, my manager and my boss will all be rich

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## DeVision (Mar 20, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Parent company decided to sell the business. The new company doesn't wanna keep any staff. So myself and all my colleague, my manager and my boss will all be rich



Damn. Lucky shit. XD

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Perrin (Mar 20, 2022)

Will we see @Germa 66 again?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 20, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 20, 2022)

WTF is this?
Did the fucking gather 114k?


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 20, 2022)

DeVision said:


> WTF is this?
> Did the fucking gather 114k?


It's the whole sqaus laughing with your joke  

It's was for charity doctors without borders

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 20, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> It's the whole sqaus laughing with your joke
> 
> It's was for charity doctors without borders



This world needs to burn..


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 20, 2022)

DeVision said:


> This world needs to burn..


Rising money for charity is bad now


----------



## DeVision (Mar 20, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Rising money for charity is bad now



Yeah. Like they gonna donate everything.
I'd rather have the people donate directly.


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 20, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Yeah. Like they gonna donate everything.
> I'd rather have the people donate directly.


They are donating everything tho


----------



## DeVision (Mar 20, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> They are donating everything tho



I'm from the Balkans. I know how donations are working my friend.


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 20, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I'm from the Balkans. I know how donations are working my friend.


This isn't the Balkans


----------



## KBD (Mar 20, 2022)

I guess its a funny joke but..

the song is actually flames


----------



## DeVision (Mar 20, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> This isn't the Balkans



It's the same everywhere.


----------



## MO (Mar 20, 2022)

@Soca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 21, 2022)

spoiler those reddit posts next time men! that autoplay fucked up the vibes  


MO said:


> @Soca


I'll trade you that for this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 21, 2022)

Soca said:


> spoiler those reddit posts next time men! that autoplay fucked up the vibes
> 
> I'll trade you that for this


Why do you have auto play enabled


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2022)

Y'all remember when this convo wasn't dead ?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 4


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 21, 2022)

Irene said:


> Y'all remember when this convo wasn't dead ?


Post more to rise it from the dead

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## trance (Mar 21, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Post more to rise it from the dead


@A Optimistic come shitpost with us

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Mar 21, 2022)

@MO shitpost moar

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2022)

trance said:


> @A Optimistic come shitpost with us




Oh God.. I know we're down low, but do we really need ava? 
Let it rather die.

(I'm joking XD)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 21, 2022)

trance said:


> @A Optimistic come shitpost with us


Just slander cp0 and Ava will appear

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Just slander cp0 and Ava will appear




Let me try something:

Santi.

I wonder if he'll search himself up. XD
EDIT: Let me rephrase it. I wonder WHEN he'll search himself next.


----------



## Irene (Mar 21, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Post more to rise it from the dead


Not only that but also we need to bring the peeps back!!!


----------



## trance (Mar 21, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Just slander cp0 and Ava will appear


@A Optimistic one admiral can stomp CP0

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KBD (Mar 21, 2022)

this used to be a blossoming garden... 

turned into a barren wasteland... 

now its up to us to make it go fucking mad max


----------



## KBD (Mar 21, 2022)

dunno man, do something, go crazy guys. 

quit your job. 

eat so much fiber you have blood in your stool. 

I dont care. Just set it all in flames. 

damn, I wonder if some energy drink company would hire me to write them motivational catch phrases? 

how about more accurate fortune cookies? 

You have wasted your life. 

Einstein didn't get bad grades. 

There is only one way out.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2022)

KBD said:


> dunno man, do something, go crazy guys.
> 
> quit your job.
> 
> ...



The fuck is wrong with you. Just because your fav char is suicidal, it doesn't mean we all should be.


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 21, 2022)

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## trance (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## MrPopo (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 21, 2022)

Fake there's no stick legs


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Fake there's no stick legs



He has a Napoleon complex - in terms of his stick-legs so he hid them with wide pants. XD


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 21, 2022)

DeVision said:


> He has a Napoleon complex - in terms of his stick-legs so he hid them with wide pants. XD


Kaido tries that but his stick legs are too much for it to work

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Kaido tries that but his stick legs are too much for it to work



Kaido is huge. 
Xebec looks small. XD


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## MrPopo (Mar 21, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Kaido is huge.
> Xebec looks small. XD


Even with all that size 

You still have stick legs


----------



## DeVision (Mar 21, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Even with all that size
> 
> You still have stick legs



Leave me alone. XD

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 21, 2022)

Irene said:


> Y'all remember when this convo wasn't dead ?


We need grills..find grills


----------



## trance (Mar 21, 2022)

primebeard >= xebec > kaido

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Mar 21, 2022)

trance said:


> @MO shitpost moar


What should I post?


----------



## KBD (Mar 21, 2022)

trance said:


> primebeard >= xebec > kaido


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 21, 2022)

@Captain Quincy

How is the fitness journey going? I'm down to 185. 5-10 pounds off goal weight and what I hovered around in College.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RossellaFiamingo (Mar 21, 2022)

Im in the mood to jam to some music. Need some recommendations.


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 21, 2022)

RossellaFiamingo said:


> @Captain Quincy
> 
> How is the fitness journey going? I'm down to 185. 5-10 pounds off goal weight and what I hovered around in College.


Just working on maintaining right now. Life's really been really busy so haven't been able to focus on it much recently lol.


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 22, 2022)

1k replies on the spoiler thread

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 22, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> 1k replies on the spoiler thread




Oh god. I left it yesterday and won't enter anymore.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 22, 2022)

But I'm interested if there's something new tbh. XD


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 22, 2022)

Damn it yall got my hopes up that spoilers finally came out


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 22, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Damn it yall got my hopes up that spoilers finally came out


Spoilers aren't even out and there that many replies

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 22, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Spoilers aren't even out and there that many replies


BM vs Kidd & Law chapter still not gonna be defeated with it's 2000 replies before spoilers

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 22, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> BM vs Kidd & Law chapter still not gonna be defeated with it's 2000 replies before spoilers


It was beautiful the conclusion to long running fandom wars

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 22, 2022)

The third hint Yamato getting a one shot special?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 22, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> The third hint Yamato getting a one shot special?



What is that? It's new to me.


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 22, 2022)

DeVision said:


> What is that? It's new to me.


A whole bunch of one peice news will be released this Friday although I think this hint is about the trading cards

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## January (Mar 22, 2022)

Yamato for nakama.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 22, 2022)

January said:


> Yamato for nakama.



Finally something good from you, worst month of the year.


----------



## KBD (Mar 22, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> A whole bunch of one peice news will be released this Friday although I think this hint is about the trading cards


I guess those are just collectible ones and not playing cards?


----------



## January (Mar 22, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Finally something good from you, worst month of the year.


everything i say is awesome, you just filter out what works for you


----------



## DeVision (Mar 22, 2022)

January said:


> everything i say is awesome, you just filter out what works for you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 22, 2022)

KBD said:


> I guess those are just collectible ones and not playing cards?


I think so


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 22, 2022)

I saw an alert and clicked on it 

It was for the spoiler thread

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DeVision (Mar 22, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> I saw an alert and clicked on it
> 
> It was for the spoiler thread



Are you happy?

No, don't tell me.


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 22, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Are you happy?
> 
> No, don't tell me.


Luckily all the text was korean 


But I did see the drawing

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DeVision (Mar 22, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Luckily all the text was korean
> 
> 
> But I did see the drawing



Hm.. So that drawing alone spoiled something?


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 22, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Hm.. So that drawing alone spoiled something?


Yes but stop asking me about it I'm trying to block that memory

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Mar 22, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Yes but stop asking me about it I'm trying to block that memory



It's revenge!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 22, 2022)

DeVision said:


> It's revenge!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## January (Mar 22, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Luckily all the text was korean
> 
> 
> But I did see the drawing


sorry bro

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 22, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> I saw an alert and clicked on it
> 
> It was for the spoiler thread



FFS. I feel your pain.
I clicked on the next telegram image thread. FFS.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 22, 2022)

Damm this a sick panel of Baroque works

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | GODA 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 22, 2022)

Hey @Alibaba Saluja come in here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 22, 2022)

Me with spoilers

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 22, 2022)

KBD said:


> dunno man, do something, go crazy guys.
> 
> quit your job.


About that


----------



## KBD (Mar 22, 2022)

Shanks said:


> About that


I was only joking


----------



## Shanks (Mar 22, 2022)

KBD said:


> I was only joking


Bruh, I listen to your instruction and fired 3 people and myself yesterday

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Mar 22, 2022)

Wait, why I'm I laughing


----------



## KBD (Mar 22, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Bruh, I listen to your instruction and fired 3 people and myself yesterday


did you really quit?  or just considering?


----------



## Shanks (Mar 22, 2022)

KBD said:


> did you really quit?  or just considering?


Sure. You said to quit,. Right.


----------



## KBD (Mar 22, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Sure. You said to quit,. Right.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 22, 2022)

@Ekkologix damn dude. 
The show is great. I was never happier I joined your game. XD
Episode 7 next.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 22, 2022)

KBD said:


>


What's with the face? Now we can grow OLC

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Kinjin (Mar 22, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 5


----------



## KBD (Mar 22, 2022)

Shanks said:


> What's with the face? Now we can grow OLC


well now that you put it like that


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 22, 2022)

I just noticed I Can make articles. Can someone explain me, how it work?


----------



## Santí (Mar 23, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Let me try something:
> 
> Santi.
> 
> ...


Think you're pretty clever, don'tcha?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2022)

Santí said:


> Think you're pretty clever, don'tcha?



I am. Hellou there.
You were fast!


----------



## Santí (Mar 23, 2022)

DeVision said:


> You were fast!


Poppycock.

A more active me would have responded same day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2022)

Santí said:


> Poppycock.
> 
> A more active me would have responded same day




I'll test you again. Don't worry.


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2022)

@MrPopo I need the chapter. I'm tempted to read the spoilers.


----------



## January (Mar 23, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @MrPopo I need the chapter. I'm tempted to read the spoilers.


i'd rather wait man

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2022)

January said:


> i'd rather wait man



I got spoiled by a pic in the next telegram pic.
And I saw something. 
And now those battledome threads. It's hard tbh.


----------



## January (Mar 23, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I got spoiled by a pic in the next telegram pic.
> And I saw something.
> And now those battledome threads. It's hard tbh.


We haven't gotten the images yet, so there's lots of doubts.

Better read a good version which offers clarity.

Wouldn't be bothered with battledome, that's just trolls all over the place.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 23, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @MrPopo I need the chapter. I'm tempted to read the spoilers.


Wait I only read it because I saw spoilers leaking out of the telegram


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Wait I only read it because I saw spoilers leaking out of the telegram



So you've read it in the end? I mean completely?


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 23, 2022)

DeVision said:


> So you've read it in the end? I mean completely?


Ye

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Ye



Welp. Doesn't sound good.. :/


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 23, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Welp. Doesn't sound good.. :/


Hold out you can do it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Hold out you can do it



I'll try my best!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 23, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> I just noticed I Can make articles. Can someone explain me, how it work?


They're basically just like blog posts. You can write about whatever you want, only thing is there's a little delay before it becomes visible since a mod needs to approve it before it can go through.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 23, 2022)

Is it possible to block a section?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Is it possible to block a section?


What do you mean?


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 23, 2022)

DeVision said:


> What do you mean?


I wish to stop Alley threads from showing up on my home page

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 23, 2022)

btw this song slaps

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 23, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> I wish to stop Alley threads from showing up on my home page



Hm.. I don't think so.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 23, 2022)

Lol all my post were deleted, at least I remember everything I wrote.

Keeping them for friday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (Mar 23, 2022)

Dodging spoilers like

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Mar 24, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> btw this song slaps


Kingdom Hearts always had the best music.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Mar 24, 2022)

@Redline

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 24, 2022)

Noooooooo....what a shame man I gotta have to hide my head in the sand ...the euro champions are not in the world cup? Again? I would have never thought to live long enough to see italy not playing the world, it's kinda sad but it also funny


----------



## Redline (Mar 24, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline


----------



## DeVision (Mar 24, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> @Redline



Felt great when I saw Schweinsteiger's post before the match.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## Kobe (Mar 25, 2022)

Just splashed A$2k on 5950X + 3070 Ti. My computer and wallet feels free like Joy Boy

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Oreki (Mar 25, 2022)

Hello guys, how have you been doing?

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 3


----------



## Oreki (Mar 25, 2022)

Kobe said:


> Just splashed A$2k on 5950X + 3070 Ti. My computer and wallet feels free like Joy Boy


How much you paid for the graphics card?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 25, 2022)

Oreki said:


> Hello guys, how have you been doing?



Hey there little bro. <3

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Oreki (Mar 25, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Hey there little bro. <3


It's been a while, how have you been doing don? Did anyone dethrone you yet?


----------



## DeVision (Mar 25, 2022)

Oreki said:


> It's been a while, how have you been doing don? Did anyone dethrone you yet?



You think I'm dethronable? Nope. 

How have you been?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Oreki (Mar 25, 2022)

DeVision said:


> You think I'm dethronable? Nope.
> 
> How have you been?


Still on the right side of the grass. I guess it's fine but nothing too interesting, you?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 25, 2022)

Oreki said:


> Still on the right side of the grass. I guess it's fine but nothing too interesting, you?



I'm in the middle of moving.
Today I had to carry a whole fucking new bed to the new flat. I'm dead.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Oreki (Mar 25, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I'm in the middle of moving.
> Today I had to carry a whole fucking new bed to the new flat. I'm dead.


Do you live alone? And yeah that sounds hella exhuasting, are you moving to different city or just new place in the same area?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 25, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I'm in the middle of moving.
> Today I had to carry a whole fucking new bed to the new flat. I'm dead.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DeVision (Mar 25, 2022)

Oreki said:


> Do you live alone? And yeah that sounds hella exhuasting, are you moving to different city or just new place in the same area?


Yeah. I live alone and I won't ask anyone to help me, 'cause I'm the type that does things on his own.
It's a huge mistake, and never do that.
Listen to an old man and don't let pride get the best of you..

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Shanks (Mar 25, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Yeah. I live alone and I won't ask anyone to help me, 'cause I'm the type that does things on his own.
> It's a huge mistake, and never do that.
> Listen to an old man and don't let pride get the best of you..


Bro, pride is fine. Just hire two dudes and a truck to help

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Shanks (Mar 25, 2022)

Never killing myself for moving again. I'm just gonna hire 5 dudes and a big truck to do all the work moving forward. Time is money!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 25, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Never killing myself for moving again. I'm just gonna hire 5 dudes and a big truck to do all the work moving forward. Time is money!


Rather it can save you back pain for when you get older...you gotta know the right way to lift thing and also you better be train for it or else your back gonna suffer


----------



## Shanks (Mar 25, 2022)

Redline said:


> Rather it can save you back pain for when you get older...you gotta know the right way to lift thing and also you better be train for it or else your back gonna suffer


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 25, 2022)

Oreki said:


> Hello guys, how have you been doing?


Oreki 

How have u been

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Kobe (Mar 25, 2022)

Oreki said:


> How much you paid for the graphics card?


A$1,100 

Fuck chip shortages

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oreki (Mar 25, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Oreki
> 
> How have u been


Hey mystic! I am doing good.

What you been up to these days?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Oreki (Mar 25, 2022)

Kobe said:


> A$1,100
> 
> Fuck chip shortages


I got rtx 3070 for $1114, they really be ripping of people with these prices, had to drop my overall level for the system to buy it

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 26, 2022)

I'm bored


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 26, 2022)




----------



## KBD (Mar 26, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I'm bored


I'll take you on, best of 5 !

well, shit. Atleast I got 666, that's gotta get me something right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Mar 26, 2022)

KBD said:


> I'll take you on, best of 5 !
> 
> well, shit. Atleast I got 666, that's gotta get me something right?


You get chapter 1044


----------



## KBD (Mar 26, 2022)

@Perrin I thought you had a girlfriend called @Germa 66 

where is she? does she go to a different school?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Mar 26, 2022)

January said:


> You get chapter 1044

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 26, 2022)

KBD said:


> I'll take you on, best of 5 !
> 
> well, shit. Atleast I got 666, that's gotta get me something right?


I won 3 out 5. That's $5 million.


----------



## KBD (Mar 26, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I won 3 out 5. That's $5 million.


 I need another chance...

another gamble! double or nothing just one roll!


----------



## KBD (Mar 26, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (Mar 26, 2022)

KBD said:


> @Perrin I thought you had a girlfriend called @Germa 66
> 
> where is she? does she go to a different school?


No need to play Coy lovely, if u want the vacancy jump aboard

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Mar 26, 2022)

Perrin said:


> No need to play Coy lovely, if u want the vacancy jump aboard


but Im afraid you will treat me just like germa  

dumped the moment I get banned  

why must I always fall for the bad boys

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (Mar 26, 2022)

KBD said:


> but Im afraid you will treat me just like germa
> 
> dumped the moment I get banned
> 
> why must I always fall for the bad boys


I adopted a green haired ava in his memory

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Mar 26, 2022)

Perrin said:


> I adopted a green haired ava in his memory


excellent, so once I inevitably get banned you will upgrade to  ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Perrin (Mar 26, 2022)

KBD said:


> excellent, so once I inevitably get banned you will upgrade to  ?


Deal


----------



## KBD (Mar 26, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Deal




so, any idea what he got banned for this time? atleast his account isnt nuked


----------



## Perrin (Mar 26, 2022)

KBD said:


> so, any idea what he got banned for this time? atleast his account isnt nuked


I think he requested a month ban whilst he focuses on his humanitarian work in Ukraine for the moment.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Mar 26, 2022)

Perrin said:


> I think he requested a month ban whilst he focuses on his humanitarian work in Ukraine for the moment.


informative although Im like 99% sure you gotta be shitting me

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 26, 2022)

KBD said:


> I need another chance...
> 
> another gamble! double or nothing just one roll!


Okay


----------



## Shanks (Mar 26, 2022)

Alright @KBD  owns be $10 million. I can retire now


----------



## KBD (Mar 26, 2022)

this can't be happening

YOU CHEATED

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 26, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Alright @KBD  owns be $10 million. I can retire now


Bloody billionaire...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Mar 26, 2022)

Damn I just realized, I can pay with crypto.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 26, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> Damn I just realized, I can pay with crypto.


Pay me with Cryto. I have reps.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Mar 26, 2022)

Oreki said:


> Hey mystic! I am doing good.
> 
> What you been up to these days?


Otherwise monotonous routine but doing fine, ty. More preoccupied with studies and hanging out more irl, but still drop by here in forums 

Drop by occasionally too

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shanks (Mar 26, 2022)

Who else wanna lose $5 million to me

Reactions: Funny 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 26, 2022)

Lowest wins btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 26, 2022)

Dat 84 though..could have been in the 200~>.

Is this a record though?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 27, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Otherwise monotonous routine but doing fine, ty. More preoccupied with studies and hanging out more irl, but still drop by here in forums
> 
> Drop by occasionally too


What are you studying?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## January (Mar 27, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Who else wanna lose $5 million to me


Let me see

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Mar 27, 2022)

1get 5m

betting 5m I won from Shanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Mar 27, 2022)

January said:


> 1get 5m
> 
> betting 5m I won from Shanks


ok this is the one... it will all come full circle with this roll of dice!

edit: so you were betting the money I owed to shanks but I had no credit so now shanks owes you 5mil and I owe you nothing?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Mar 27, 2022)

KBD said:


> ok this is the one... it will all come full circle with this roll of dice!
> 
> edit: so you were betting the money I owed to shanks but I had no credit so now shanks owes you 5mil and I owe you nothing?


nah bro 


Shanks owes me 5m
You owe me 5m

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redline (Mar 27, 2022)

KBD said:


> this can't be happening
> 
> YOU CHEATED


This ain't kaido stile! Don't mention it ..let's rock


----------



## Shanks (Mar 27, 2022)

January said:


> nah bro
> 
> 
> Shanks owes me 5m
> You owe me 5m


I said lowest wins


----------



## Shanks (Mar 27, 2022)

And we're talking USD! @January @KBD  

You guys better not run, else...!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Mar 27, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I said lowest wins


You'z a cheater!

Everyone knows I hate the first month, but he won fair and square.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 27, 2022)

Woke up late so couldn't eat before work. Now I'm starving through my shift  

At least it's almost over


----------



## KBD (Mar 27, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Woke up late so couldn't eat before work. Now I'm starving through my shift
> 
> At least it's almost over


classic. I enjoy the beastly rage of any manual labour you have to do towards the evening and the absolute mayhem it is when you finally get to eat. 

Powering through a day at work without food justifies having a big juicy burger as a reward. I dont care how backwards it sounds to reward yourself for a mistake but hey, these things happen.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KBD (Mar 27, 2022)

Shanks said:


> And we're talking USD! @January @KBD
> 
> You guys better not run, else...!


or else what


----------



## Ekkologix (Mar 27, 2022)

worry not friends... its fine now...


----------



## January (Mar 27, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I said lowest wins


i wonder where you got them shady ideas from?


----------



## Shanks (Mar 27, 2022)

January said:


> i wonder where you got them shady ideas from?


I play poker


----------



## Shanks (Mar 28, 2022)

Who else wanna get scam out of $5M USD?


----------



## Shanks (Mar 28, 2022)

Closest average to 600 across 3 rolls. Let's go

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 28, 2022)

@Ren. @MrPopo you guys played Dark Souls 2? I got 1 and 3 but I'm iffy on 2 since I heard it was bad. I can get it at the store for $40, is is worth it or should I just skip?


----------



## Ren. (Mar 28, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Ren. @MrPopo you guys played Dark Souls 2? I got 1 and 3 but I'm iffy on 2 since I heard it was bad. I can get it at the store for $40, is is worth it or should I just skip?


I have 250h in 3.

81h in ER

155h in DS1.

1h in DS2.


Play it, it is the most inferior but it has some things that are different ... well ER has them but ER is a masterpiece.

So yes play it.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 28, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Ren. @MrPopo you guys played Dark Souls 2? I got 1 and 3 but I'm iffy on 2 since I heard it was bad. I can get it at the store for $40, is is worth it or should I just skip?


Ds2 was the first souls game I played, it's definitely the worst out of the three but if you like the souls series and have cash to spare then go for it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 28, 2022)

Checked a rating and saw @Mickey Mouse was one of the raters and I got excited

Then I saw the date was January...I miss him

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shanks (Mar 28, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Checked a rating and saw @Mickey Mouse was one of the raters and I got excited
> 
> Then I saw the date was January...I miss him


We all go on hiatus from time to time. It's good for the individual. He's in a better place now.

Same with Ali

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 28, 2022)

Mickey have 6 months to come back though. Chrollo should be back then


----------



## KBD (Mar 28, 2022)

Shanks said:


> We all go on hiatus from time to time. It's good for the individual. *He's in a better place now.*
> 
> Same with Ali


well yeah except the vegan overlord is still completely immersed in his mafia games - at least we know he didnt choke on his kombucha 

but Mickey seems to have fallen off the face of the earth


----------



## Shanks (Mar 28, 2022)

KBD said:


> well yeah except the vegan overlord is still completely immersed in his mafia games - at least we know he didnt choke on his kombucha
> 
> but Mickey seems to have fallen off the face of the earth


It is what it is.


----------



## Shanks (Mar 28, 2022)

A couple weeks ago, I was thinking of taking a hiatus to sort out a few things... However, I've already sorted it out.

Leaving a social network is never really an answer though. Just end up been more depressed or end up finding another social network to replace the old one.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KBD (Mar 28, 2022)

Shanks said:


> A couple weeks ago, I was thinking of taking a hiatus to sort out a few things... However, I've already sorted it out.
> 
> Leaving a social network is never really an answer though. Just end up been more depressed or end up finding another social network to replace the old one.


naah its a good solution, a bottle of vodka is another

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Mar 28, 2022)

KBD said:


> naah its a good solution, a bottle of vodka is another

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Mar 28, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Mar 28, 2022)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 28, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Ren. @MrPopo you guys played Dark Souls 2? I got 1 and 3 but I'm iffy on 2 since I heard it was bad. I can get it at the store for $40, is is worth it or should I just skip?


I am playing Dead army 4 and it's cool!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 28, 2022)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


Fly to 100 million with my rep! Let's goojoooo

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 28, 2022)

Shanks said:


> A couple weeks ago, I was thinking of taking a hiatus to sort out a few things... However, I've already sorted it out.
> 
> Leaving a social network is never really an answer though. Just end up been more depressed or end up finding another social network to replace the old one.


Stay here with you best forum friends shanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## MO (Mar 28, 2022)

@Soca I know you saw that shit last night at the Oscars. What do you think?


----------



## Shanks (Mar 28, 2022)

Redline said:


> Fly to 100 million with my rep! Let's goojoooo


About that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 28, 2022)

Who the fuck is @Soldierofficial ? Boys, I think he is coming for our heads

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 28, 2022)

Shanks said:


> About that


I meant he was 9976000and i gave him 30  plus lol not millions  like you do bloody Billionaire but can't say you are gready at all on the contrary..all billionaires should do like you do lul

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 28, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Who the fuck is @Soldierofficial ? Boys, I think he is coming for our heads


Who? A new warrior of liberation?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Mar 28, 2022)

MO said:


> @Soca I know you saw that shit last night at the Oscars. What do you think?


I redline think will smith did well and that guy deserves it ..the joke was referred to an illness of loss of hairs that his wife has tried to overcame

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Mar 28, 2022)

MO said:


> @Soca I know you saw that shit last night at the Oscars. What do you think?


I just wanna stop hearing about those people. They're all annoying


----------



## MO (Mar 28, 2022)

Soca said:


> I just wanna stop hearing about those people. They're all annoying


it is the only thing people are talking about currently. but it was fun to see. We haven't had a messy award moment since kanye snatched that microphone from Taylor swift.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Mar 29, 2022)

can someone explain to me the shanks rat meme


----------



## Shanks (Mar 29, 2022)

Nello said:


> can someone explain to me the shanks rat meme


You just need to tell them to fuck off

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Mar 29, 2022)

Shanks said:


> You just need to tell them to fuck off


Don't worry, I will defend your honor with my life

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## KBD (Mar 29, 2022)

Nello said:


> Don't worry, I will defend your honor with my life


shanks is not a racists snitch according to well, shanks. and shanks only


----------



## Nello (Mar 29, 2022)

who did he absolutely not snitch on?


----------



## Shanks (Mar 29, 2022)

KBD said:


> shanks is not a racists snitch according to well, shanks. and shanks only


I hope you have that $10M USD ready when I send the boys after you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Mar 29, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I hope you have that $10M USD ready when I send the boys after you


you think you have boys who are capable of recovering 10mil?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jesusus (Mar 29, 2022)

Nello said:


> who did he absolutely not snitch on?


Lord of the Coast, he doesn't want to lose another arm again, even Imu's Credit Cards wont protect him here

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 29, 2022)

I am so fucken happy right!!!!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 29, 2022)

Fuck you all!!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 29, 2022)

Who wants multi rep?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Mar 29, 2022)

I got 3 job offers right now! I just accepted the absolute best one! Fucken yeah! Love it.... going to get my massive redundancy payout and an extra 20% on top of my salary with flexible working (WFH 3 - 4 days a week!!!)

Reactions: Winner 3 | Friendly 3


----------



## DeVision (Mar 30, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I got 3 job offers right now! I just accepted the absolute best one! Fucken yeah! Love it.... going to get my massive redundancy payout and an extra 20% on top of my salary with flexible working (WFH 3 - 4 days a week!!!)




Oh fuck you!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shanks (Mar 30, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Oh fuck you!


Thank you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Mar 30, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Thank you



The fuck you was well deserved!

(but I'm happy for you, you aussie fuck)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Mar 30, 2022)

@Shanks found his new employers

Reactions: Funny 2 | GODA 1


----------



## Shanks (Mar 30, 2022)

KBD said:


> @Shanks found his new employers


Hahaha

Funny, I am going to be in cyber security soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Mar 30, 2022)

KBD said:


> you think you have boys who are capable of recovering 10mil?





Shanks said:


> Hahaha
> 
> Funny, I am going to be in cyber security soon.


 

Tell your Emu overlords I'm working on it..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 30, 2022)




----------



## Captain Quincy (Mar 30, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I got 3 job offers right now! I just accepted the absolute best one! Fucken yeah! Love it.... going to get my massive redundancy payout and an extra 20% on top of my salary with flexible working (WFH 3 - 4 days a week!!!)

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## January (Mar 31, 2022)

This week’s telegrams threads are a shit wreck

gotta find solace someplace

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## January (Mar 31, 2022)

wtf is this?


----------



## KBD (Mar 31, 2022)

January said:


> This week’s telegrams threads are a shit wreck
> 
> gotta find solace someplace


you gotta at least try the waters a bit, with your big toe atleast? although there is no telling how cold the water really is until its level with your junk.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## shaantu (Mar 31, 2022)

January said:


> This week’s telegrams threads are a shit wreck
> 
> gotta find solace someplace


it was shit for the most of wano act 3


----------



## KBD (Mar 31, 2022)

shaantu said:


> it was shit for the most of wano act 3


there is no need to empower January any further my friend

its already one of the most powerful months out of all of them 



people trying to own up to their new years promises and shit

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 31, 2022)

January said:


> wtf is this?


Is there something wrong with it ?


----------



## trance (Mar 31, 2022)




----------



## January (Mar 31, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Is there something wrong with it ?


Yes, I can see the red hair‘s scar in the face

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Mar 31, 2022)

January said:


> Yes, I can see the red hair‘s scar in the face


Thats the dog hair


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 31, 2022)

Starting back to the gym this coming week. Anyone else thinking about or already doing the same?

Might be a good idea to hold each other accountable.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KBD (Apr 1, 2022)

Bruhs, I'm the King of wordle

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 1, 2022)

So Oda confirmed the characters in the no2 colored spread aren't all vice captain's


----------



## Nello (Apr 1, 2022)

KBD said:


> Bruhs, I'm the King of wordle


You seem like the type of guy to get "caulk" on the second try

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Apr 1, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> So Oda confirmed the characters in the no2 colored spread aren't all vice captain's


When?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 1, 2022)

Vacation from here over. What is up people.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 1, 2022)

January said:


> When?


Latest sbs it has nothing interesting in it

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## January (Apr 1, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Vacation from here over. What is up people.


Welcome back bro


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 1, 2022)

January said:


> Welcome back bro


 thanks bro

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Apr 1, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> thanks bro


He's aliiiiive

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## trance (Apr 1, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> thanks bro


welcome back mickey

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Apr 1, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Vacation from here over. What is up people.


this better not be aprils fools

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 1, 2022)

So how did this place take the whole Nika thing? I only keep up with OP now through spoilers. That is as much interest I have left with it. Reddit was I think 60/40 in favor. About as entertained with OP had been in a while.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 1, 2022)

trance said:


> welcome back mickey


Thanks, Trance.


----------



## Shrike (Apr 1, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> So how did this place take the whole Nika thing? I only keep up with OP now through spoilers. That is as much interest I have left with it. Reddit was I think 60/40 in favor. About as entertained with OP had been in a while.


Similar, quite divisive.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Apr 1, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> So how did this place take the whole Nika thing? I only keep up with OP now through spoilers. That is as much interest I have left with it. Reddit was I think 60/40 in favor. About as entertained with OP had been in a while.



mostly favorable Id say - or rather the actual reveal seemed good enough to make people let go of the "I hate luffy is special" stuff...

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 1, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Vacation from here over. What is up people.



My brother is back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 1, 2022)

@Soca  you were to quick with this lock. @jesusus  I can answer this for you.


Because we, at the Disney Corporation, inspired Oda to OP. He shows his love for our animation and story telling with his work. We were very touched by this and support his endeavors.......as long as he does not cross that copyright line.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 1, 2022)

DeVision said:


> My brother is back.


Yup. Just decided to disconnect for awhile.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## DeVision (Apr 1, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yup. Just decided to disconnect for awhile.



I was worried. But I'm glad you're back.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 1, 2022)

Just saw @Dark online.


----------



## January (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Apr 1, 2022)

Should I start buying Disney shares now that the overload is back?


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 1, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Vacation from here over. What is up people.


Finally. Now the birthday duo is back at full force

Reactions: Like 1 | GODA 1


----------



## trance (Apr 1, 2022)

probably my favorite iteration of this meme yet

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DeVision (Apr 2, 2022)

@Mickey Mouse did Disney approve of the turn of events for Luffy?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 2, 2022)

Yo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 2, 2022)

January said:


>


Both hot, cute, and a little funny.


Shanks said:


> Should I start buying Disney shares now that the overload is back?


Just now!?


DeVision said:


> @Mickey Mouse did Disney approve of the turn of events for Luffy?


Definitely. The only way it could have gone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Who wants multi rep?


Why asking?


----------



## Shanks (Apr 2, 2022)

Redline said:


> Why asking?


----------



## Shanks (Apr 2, 2022)

I wanna be a billionaire, so fucken bad

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I wanna be a billionaire, so fucken bad


But do you?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Apr 2, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> But do you?


Got 4 - 6 income ventures happening this year. Going to be busy as fuck.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Apr 2, 2022)

Let's go again


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 3, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Vacation from here over. What is up people.


Wb, hope u had a great vacation

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 3, 2022)

Happy Bday @Kai D Oars and @San Juan Wolf! Have a good one

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 3, 2022)

TV ad for the new volume wings

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 4, 2022)

Happy Birthday @charles101  !!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 4, 2022)

Happy Bday @charles101! Have a gd one

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 4, 2022)

@charles101

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## charles101 (Apr 4, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @charles101






Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @charles101  !!!





Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @charles101! Have a gd one



It's on Wednesday but thx a lot :3

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 4, 2022)

charles101 said:


> It's on Wednesday but thx a lot :3


Then why does it say today!?!??!


----------



## charles101 (Apr 4, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Then why does it say today!?!??!


I put wrong date on accident. I always forget to change it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 4, 2022)

charles101 said:


> I put wrong date on accident. I always forget to change it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Apr 4, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Then why does it say today!?!??!


bruh, everyone lies about their birthdays when signing up on a forum

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> bruh, everyone lies about their birthdays when signing up on a forum


Why!? Hide it? Sure. Lie?........well for certain sites I know why......but not sites like this.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Apr 4, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Why!? Hide it? Sure. Lie?........well for certain sites I know why......but not sites like this.


some services only need the most basic of information for you to make purchases. 

say you were friends with someone on here and they doxxed you, Jeff would be ordering you the Zürich times magazine and three pizzas in a heart beat

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> some services only need the most basic of information for you to make purchases.
> 
> say you were friends with someone on here and they doxxed you, Jeff would be ordering you the Zürich times magazine and three pizzas in a heart beat


They can get info through your IP address though.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## January (Apr 4, 2022)

You gotta add the right bday man, how else will nf wish you on the banner?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KBD (Apr 4, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> They can get info through your IP address though.


must not think dystopian thoughts

must not think dystopian thoughts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Apr 4, 2022)

although they might find me personally, my street address and phone number. but they will never know the secret location and time of my birth!  

it was KBD = Kabbalistic Birth Day all along

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## charles101 (Apr 4, 2022)

It says I have to talk to administrator to change that. Too much work to do

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 5, 2022)

Happy Birthday @trance  !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 5


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2022)

@trance happy birthday. Wish you all the best

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 5, 2022)

Happy Bday @trance!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Shanks (Apr 5, 2022)

Happy birthday @trance

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 5, 2022)

Happy Birthday @trance

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## KBD (Apr 5, 2022)

hbd @trance

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Rob (Apr 5, 2022)

Trance is also part of April-master-race?  

hbd noob

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## KBD (Apr 5, 2022)

forgot to bring any lunch to work today, or rather I didn't have time to get any on the way since I overslept

survived through the day with a vending machine energy drink and too much coffee

Im going to freaking feast now

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2022)

Rob said:


> Trance is also part of April-master-race?
> 
> hbd noob



April best month.
Fuck you @January

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob (Apr 5, 2022)

Fuck that guy

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2022)

Rob said:


> Fuck that guy



Yeah, him too! XD

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## January (Apr 5, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2022)

The hell is wrong with January. He agreed to my posts. XD

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## January (Apr 5, 2022)

DeVision said:


> The hell is wrong with January. He agreed to my posts. XD


you'd be the same if you read the spoils

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 5, 2022)

@trance

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## DeVision (Apr 5, 2022)

January said:


> you'd be the same if you read the spoils

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 5, 2022)

Why is @Perrin gone now


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 5, 2022)

And he left when @Mickey Mouse came back  


Has anyone ever seen them in the same room together

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 5, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> And he left when @Mickey Mouse came back
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever seen them in the same room together

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## trance (Apr 6, 2022)

thanks for bday wishes guys

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 6, 2022)

Morj still believes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 6, 2022)

@Triss

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 6, 2022)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Morj still believes.


How can I optimistic rate him?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 6, 2022)

DeVision said:


> How can I optimistic rate him?



It's funny cuz one of the first videos he made when he started talking about the Raid Fail theory was one arguing Wano would last over 200 chapters. Back in 2019.

At the time I thought that was absurd even if I agreed the raid failing made sense.

Now the only way for Morj's raid failure theory to work is for the 200 chapter one to also work, since we are almost at the 150 mark.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Apr 6, 2022)

I find the idea behind his theory that Kaido became a slaver because that's what needed to bring forth Joyboy kind of ridiculous. Joyboy would _need _to something to liberate to manifest, and he is supposed to start in Wano.

"huh, so by becoming a slaver I can help save the world according to this legend.. if not, I'll just be a slaver? I'd call that a win- win  "

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Apr 6, 2022)

just watched the whole thing. good stuff. VERY good stuff. 

where can I send hoes and henny to this mans house?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Apr 6, 2022)




----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 6, 2022)

KBD said:


> I find the idea behind his theory that Kaido became a slaver because that's what needed to bring forth Joyboy kind of ridiculous. Joyboy would _need _to something to liberate to manifest, and he is supposed to start in Wano.
> 
> "huh, so by becoming a slaver I can help save the world according to this legend.. if not, I'll just be a slaver? I'd call that a win- win  "



I mean the theory isn't that Kaido necessarily wants to save the world, just fight Joy Boy.

Now why he wants to do that needs more development, though.



KBD said:


> just watched the whole thing. good stuff. VERY good stuff.
> 
> where can I send hoes and henny to this mans house?



This is my favorite channel. His predictions are hit or miss, but his analyses are top tier.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Apr 6, 2022)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> I mean the theory isn't that Kaido necessarily wants to save the world, just fight Joy Boy.
> 
> Now why he wants to do that needs more development, though.
> 
> ...


you're right, I was just projecting. because in my heart of hearts I know Kaido is a good guy


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Apr 6, 2022)

KBD said:


> you're right, I was just projecting. because in my heart of hearts I know Kaido is a good guy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Apr 6, 2022)

It's obvious Luffy is baiting Kaido into his strongest form the fish form and then use lightning to cook him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Apr 6, 2022)

its obvious luffy is kaido

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## January (Apr 7, 2022)

When you find out it was Shanks who let Kaido believe that he was joy boy  



The ways of the snitch rarely understood

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shanks (Apr 7, 2022)

January said:


> When you find out it was Shanks who let Kaido believe that he was joy boy
> 
> 
> 
> The ways of the snitch rarely understood


@Nello let's fuck January up

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## January (Apr 7, 2022)

A few years later

Kaido: you are the WG’s right hand man, 
akagami, tell me would I be the next joy boy?

Shanks: Sorry brother, but you ain’t the right nika


----------



## KBD (Apr 7, 2022)

January said:


> A few years later
> 
> Kaido: you are the WG’s right hand man,
> akagami, tell me would I be the next joy boy?
> ...

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## B Rabbit (Apr 7, 2022)

The fact Morj still believes in the raid failing is proof that anyone can make it in this world. Even the dumb ones.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Apr 7, 2022)

being able to commit to your theory about some cartoon doesn't exactly warrant that kind of response. 

crack open a cold one or something and stop the hate

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## trance (Apr 7, 2022)

crack open a cold


----------



## trance (Apr 7, 2022)

the fact is proof that this world


----------



## trance (Apr 7, 2022)

no one:
not a single soul:
batman stans: bAtMaN wItH pReP tImE cAn BeAt AnYoNe

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## trance (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## January (Apr 7, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> The fact Morj still believes in the raid failing is proof that anyone can make it in this world. Even the dumb ones.


The raid was about to fail, then Oda brought Joy boy into the picture


----------



## Nello (Apr 7, 2022)

January said:


> When you find out it was Shanks who let Kaido believe that he was joy boy
> 
> 
> 
> The ways of the snitch rarely understood


I hope you have enjoyed the part of your life where you have kneecaps


----------



## January (Apr 7, 2022)

Nello said:


> I hope you have enjoyed the part of your life where you have kneecaps


Yep, I was the best goalkeeper at uni


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 7, 2022)

Happy belated birthday @trance

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nello (Apr 7, 2022)

January said:


> Yep, I was the best goalkeeper at uni


----------



## Shanks (Apr 8, 2022)

I literally can't get my eyes off of this.



@Soca

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I literally can't get my eyes off of this.
> 
> 
> 
> @Soca



Does this count as cheating on your wife?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Apr 8, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Does this count as cheating on your wife?


Bro, you should check out my gym

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Bro, you should check out my gym



Hm.. XD

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## trance (Apr 8, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KBD (Apr 8, 2022)

Good stuff with Crocoboy and Doflamingo, but I think I should watch some more of his content that's maybe a bit different. 

Just to get a good overall impression, because with the Kaido videos he is obviously preaching to the choir


----------



## Shanks (Apr 8, 2022)

Everyone rep the shit out of @KBD please. He owes me like $10M and about to loose $5M to me again. He needs $15M to pay back his debt


----------



## KBD (Apr 8, 2022)

I will remember this when I win


----------



## KBD (Apr 8, 2022)

For Brock... Failure was not an option...


----------



## trance (Apr 8, 2022)




----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 9, 2022)

Been a really long week but it's finally the weekend

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Apr 9, 2022)

Still at work though, it's quite nice since I basically have the place for myself..


----------



## Perrin (Apr 9, 2022)

@Great Potato 
What happens to someones shadow if they die?
Can someones shadow be killed? If so what happens to the person.
Is Moria a shadow of his former self?
Would Moria advertise Raid Shadow Legends?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 9, 2022)

Oh @Perrin 's here. Is @Mickey Mouse here too?


----------



## Perrin (Apr 9, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Oh @Perrin 's here. Is @Mickey Mouse here too?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 9, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Oh @Perrin 's here. Is @Mickey Mouse here too?





Perrin said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 9, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Apr 9, 2022)

Not suspicious at all.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Apr 9, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Great Potato (Apr 9, 2022)

Perrin said:


> @Great Potato
> What happens to someones shadow if they die?
> Can someones shadow be killed? If so what happens to the person.



If somebody dies then their shadow goes with them.



Basically Moria could have killed the crew if he wanted, so Oda had to throw in this excuse to justify why he didn't do so by making it counterproductive to his plans.

As for the shadow, the only known way to kill a shadow is to kill the original owner. Moria is the only one who can even interact with them in normal circumstances anyways, but based on the concept above if someone did somehow manage to kill a shadow then the same principle should apply and the person would go with them.



Perrin said:


> Is Moria a shadow of his former self?



He was in Thriller Bark and Marineford, verdict is still out on what his post-skip self will bring to the table. 



Perrin said:


> Would Moria advertise Raid Shadow Legends?



Being a shichibukai is like the Pirate version of having sponsors, so probably.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Perrin (Apr 9, 2022)

Great Potato said:


> Being a shichibukai is like the Pirate version of having sponsors, so probably.


What a legendary response

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Perrin (Apr 9, 2022)

KBD said:


> *Spoiler*: _Would this man really make a ZKK dupe?_



*Spoiler*: _Would this man really make a ZKK dupe?_ 




Nah noone has successfully guessed my dupe yet.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 9, 2022)

Perrin said:


> *Spoiler*: _Would this man really make a ZKK dupe?_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Because you're my dupe.


----------



## Perrin (Apr 9, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Because you're my dupe.


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 9, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Nah noone has successfully guessed my dupe yet.


Is it @Germa 66

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (Apr 9, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Is it @Germa 66


I love that guy and frequently chat with him, why would i chat with a dupe


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 9, 2022)

Perrin said:


> I love that guy and frequently chat with him, why would i chat with a dupe


I question the sanity of anyone who chose to go through the long time and rigor of doctor school

Reactions: Funny 1 | GODA 2


----------



## Perrin (Apr 9, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> I question the sanity of anyone who chose to go through the long time and rigor of doctor school


I was young, i had free time

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Nello (Apr 9, 2022)

@Redline are you Italian? I know there was one in this convo before


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 9, 2022)

Perrin said:


> I was young, i had free time


Will you move on to Professor? And join @Nois  As our only Professor Doctors of the place?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jesusus (Apr 9, 2022)

I know what it's like to become a doctor, it is a perilous path full of toil and snare 

I spent most of my younger years working on my Ph.D.   Only to be denied it due to a spelling error.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 9, 2022)

jesusus said:


> I know what it's like to become a doctor, it is a perilous path full of toil and snare
> 
> I spent most of my younger years working on my Ph.D.   *Only to be denied it due to a spelling error.*



Wait what?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Perrin (Apr 9, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Will you move on to Professor? And join @Nois  As our only Professor Doctors of the place?


Nah, never been into research and u have to publish quite a lot to be a professor. Happy capping out as a medic.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## KBD (Apr 9, 2022)

@MrPopo 

thanks to that reddit not funny clip you posted earlier I have found great enjoyment in clips like this


  thanks alot MAN

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 9, 2022)

KBD said:


> @MrPopo
> 
> thanks to that reddit not funny clip you posted earlier I have found great enjoyment in clips like this
> 
> ...


Welcome to the rabbit hole

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Apr 9, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Welcome to the rabbit hole


this really is some elite stuff mayne

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Apr 9, 2022)

Oh God! Please let Luffy...

*Spoiler*: __ 



use G4 Snake-Man in G5.


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 10, 2022)

@Perrin So how many years of university and medical school does it take where you live to become a doctor?


----------



## Perrin (Apr 10, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Perrin So how many years of university and medical school does it take where you live to become a doctor?


Just 5 years, but every doctor has to do two years as a junior doctor afterwards before starting specialty training.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 10, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Just 5 years, but every doctor has to do two years as a junior doctor afterwards before starting specialty training.




If I knew corona was comming, I'd become a dr. instead of an engineer too.
That fraud pLandemic made 70% of dr.'s rich af.


Speaking of fraud pandemic. @Soca give me the name of the fucker-mod who banned me from the covid thread. I'm gonna rip him a new one. I don't care who he is. Tag him here, or I'll gonna tag all of those fuckers from the cafe.

Reactions: Winner 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 10, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Just 5 years, but every doctor has to do two years as a junior doctor afterwards before starting specialty training.


Do you guys have some super hard board exam? I live in the states and my uncle had to take one to get licensed (I think that's what it's called?). It took him a bunch of tries before he passed lol.


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 10, 2022)

@MShadows @A Optimistic why do you guys have smilies named after you


----------



## DeVision (Apr 10, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @MShadows @A Optimistic why do you guys have smilies named after you


They copycats of the great Zaru!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 10, 2022)

@Soca come in here and let me curse at you 'cause you ignored me earlier today.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 10, 2022)

DeVision said:


> They copycats of the great Zaru!


Who is that and why does he also have a smiley named after him


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 10, 2022)

@Zaru but from that avy I can see he's a man of taste


----------



## Perrin (Apr 10, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Do you guys have some super hard board exam? I live in the states and my uncle had to take one to get licensed (I think that's what it's called?). It took him a bunch of tries before he passed lol.


Theres exams every year then finals at the end, coursework during foundation training then lots of exams during specialty training. Not familiar with the term board exam.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MShadows (Apr 10, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @MShadows @A Optimistic why do you guys have smilies named after you


I’m just that cool

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 10, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Theres exams every year then finals at the end, coursework during foundation training then lots of exams during specialty training. Not familiar with the term board exam.


Board exams are basically like a national exam. The one for doctors in the US is this:

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 10, 2022)

@Mickey Mouse its April. Change the title already


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 10, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Mickey Mouse its April. Change the title already

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Apr 10, 2022)

Sup

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Apr 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 10, 2022)

Nice, not @Alibaba Saluja  .


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Apr 10, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Nice, not @Alibaba Saluja  .


What's the problem with Saluja-kun?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 11, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> What's the problem with Saluja-kun?


He is not here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 11, 2022)

Happy Bday @Skeleton

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 11, 2022)

Recently watched the Joker movie with Joaquin Phoenix. Idk how I missed to watch such a masterpiece.

Can you repost your OL Joker edit video? @T.D.A It's not fair that you keep your old vids under wraps from the public  #ReleasetheT.D.Acut

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 11, 2022)

Kinjin said:


> Recently watched the Joker movie with Joaquin Phoenix. Idk how I missed to watch such a masterpiece.
> 
> Can you repost your OL Joker edit video? @T.D.A It's not fair that you keep your old vids under wraps from the public  #ReleasetheT.D.Acut


> Advisor  
did you step down as mod ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KBD (Apr 11, 2022)

well it only make sense, this was the mod free zone and of course he wanted to post here  

what a heroic sacrifice.. but I get it! I understand how you must feel

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Shanks (Apr 11, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> > Advisor
> did you step down as mod ?


Kinjin suddenly realise this mod job doesn't put food on the table

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 11, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> > Advisor
> did you step down as mod ?


Yeah, I've essentially been retired for months. Getting rid of the mod badge was overdue.



KBD said:


> well it only make sense, this was the mod free zone and of course he wanted to post here
> 
> what a heroic sacrifice.. but I get it! I understand how you must feel


I'm liking it so far

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 11, 2022)

Kinjin said:


> Recently watched the Joker movie with Joaquin Phoenix. Idk how I missed to watch such a masterpiece.
> 
> Can you repost your OL Joker edit video? @T.D.A It's not fair that you keep your old vids under wraps from the public  #ReleasetheT.D.Acut



forget the joker video the last episode of the OL assemble series was going to be epic.

@DeVision

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 11, 2022)

Another exam another whole night spent awake 

Can't wait to oversleep and not be able to eat before work tomorrow

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## jesusus (Apr 11, 2022)

DeVision said:


> If I knew corona was comming, I'd become a dr. instead of an engineer too.
> That fraud pLandemic made 70% of dr.'s rich af.
> 
> 
> Speaking of fraud pandemic. @Soca give me the name of the fucker-mod who banned me from the covid thread. I'm gonna rip him a new one. I don't care who he is. Tag him here, or I'll gonna tag all of those fuckers from the cafe.



@DeVision PM me whatever you wanted to post in the Cafe thread, and I will post it there, Idc if they neg rate me into oblivion, also I'm pretty sure @Island banned you, guy has a trigger finger for locking threads he doesn't like

I believe people should be able to express their voice, even if it is disagreed by the majority.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 11, 2022)

jesusus said:


> @DeVision PM me whatever you wanted to post in the Cafe thread, and I will post it there, Idc if they neg rate me into oblivion, also I'm pretty sure @Island banned you, guy has a trigger finger for locking threads he doesn't like
> 
> I believe people should be able to express their voice, even if it is disagreed by the majority.


There's no negs anymore


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 11, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Another exam another whole night spent awake
> 
> Can't wait to oversleep and not be able to eat before work tomorrow


Joyboy.......I mean @NotTommy  this man needs some encouragement.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## DeVision (Apr 11, 2022)

@jesusus do I know you?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## jesusus (Apr 11, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @jesusus do I know you?


Just trying to be nice, I don't like seeing mods shut down people for no good reason


----------



## DeVision (Apr 11, 2022)

jesusus said:


> @DeVision PM me whatever you wanted to post in the Cafe thread, and I will post it there, Idc if they neg rate me into oblivion, also I'm pretty sure @Island banned you, guy has a trigger finger for locking threads he doesn't like
> 
> I believe people should be able to express their voice, even if it is disagreed by the majority.



I don't remember. I remember I called Biden a Neanderthal because he called unvaxxed people names too.

I also thing it was Island, but let's wait and see. Sometimes you can't help yourself but forgive people. It's not their fault they let themselves being tricked into injecting some shit that burns their brain.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 11, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Just trying to be nice, I don't like seeing mods shut down people for no good reason



That's not what I'm asking. I have a familiar feeling about you..... Just tell me if I'm right or not.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## NotTommy (Apr 11, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Another exam another whole night spent awake
> 
> Can't wait to oversleep and not be able to eat before work tomorrow


Sounds rough. Seriously, good luck.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | GODA 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 11, 2022)

Kinjin said:


> Recently watched the Joker movie with Joaquin Phoenix. Idk how I missed to watch such a masterpiece.
> 
> Can you repost your OL Joker edit video? @T.D.A It's not fair that you keep your old vids under wraps from the public  #ReleasetheT.D.Acut



Damn brate..



T.D.A said:


> forget the joker video the last episode of the OL assemble series was going to be epic.
> 
> @DeVision



GIVE. IT. NOW!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 11, 2022)

Oh. Tommy's here. I have to be nice now.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jesusus (Apr 11, 2022)

DeVision said:


> That's not what I'm asking. I have a familiar feeling about you..... Just tell me if I'm right or not.


By know me, you mean on this site, or in real life?

On this site you probably scrolled by my name in some threads. If it's real life you're talking about I'm pretty sure we don't know each other.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 11, 2022)

jesusus said:


> By know me, you mean on this site, or in real life?
> 
> On this site you probably scrolled by my name in some threads. If it's real life you're talking about I'm pretty sure we don't know each other.



Hm.. Okay. XD

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## trance (Apr 11, 2022)

@MrPopo hows DS1?


----------



## trance (Apr 11, 2022)

the virgin forbidden west

the chad elden ring


----------



## trance (Apr 11, 2022)

trance said:


> @MrPopo hows DS1?


or whatever fromsoft game you were playing :/


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 11, 2022)

trance said:


> @MrPopo hows DS1?


It was good finished it awhile ago


----------



## trance (Apr 11, 2022)

the virgin akainu

the chad fujitora


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 11, 2022)

trance said:


> or whatever fromsoft game you were playing :/


Rn I'm not playing any fromsoft game

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## trance (Apr 11, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> It was good finished it awhile ago


werent you recently playing a fromsoft game?


----------



## trance (Apr 11, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Rn I'm not playing any fromsoft game


ahh i see


----------



## January (Apr 11, 2022)

@DeVision , bruh, I deleted all your recent threads using my secret mod privileges because I don’t agree with them

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 11, 2022)

trance said:


> werent you recently playing a fromsoft game?


That was sekiro that I finished


----------



## trance (Apr 11, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> That was sekiro that I finished


what ending(s) did you get?


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 11, 2022)

trance said:


> what ending(s) did you get?



*Spoiler*: __ 



I killed Kuro


----------



## trance (Apr 11, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> I killed Kuro


 


*Spoiler*: __ 



the best ending imo is homecoming, requires a bit of work but its the canon ending and might be a setup for a sequel


----------



## DeVision (Apr 11, 2022)

January said:


> @DeVision , bruh, I deleted all your recent threads using my secret mod privileges because I don’t agree with them



Fuck you, you stupid month.
I demand vendetta!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 11, 2022)

trance said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> the best ending imo is homecoming, requires a bit of work but its the canon ending and might be a setup for a sequel


I don't know if there will be a sequel from what I heard sekiro was side project for fromsoft


----------



## trance (Apr 11, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> I don't know if there will be a sequel from what I heard sekiro was side project for fromsoft


dont you put that evil on me mrpopo


----------



## trance (Apr 11, 2022)

*Spoiler*: __ 



you might be right, with ER being such a massive success, an ER sequel just might be their next project


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 11, 2022)

trance said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> you might be right, with ER being such a massive success, an ER sequel just might be their next project


It's the harsh reality


----------



## January (Apr 11, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Fuck you, you stupid month.
> I demand vendetta!


only if V in your name stands for Vendetta.

But i'm always ready for Agnikai


----------



## trance (Apr 11, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> It's the harsh reality


i aint mad tbqh


*Spoiler*: __ 



ER deserves all their time, energy and money

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nello (Apr 11, 2022)

When my grandkids are playing Skyrim on their VR contact lenses, I will tell them that I was there in the ancient times when the game first came into the world

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Soca (Apr 11, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @Soca come in here and let me curse at you 'cause you ignored me earlier today.


hola

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Apr 11, 2022)

@trance since the thread was locked before I had a chance to post it: 



> Ever thought it was odd how seemingly very douchey guys like Shanks (just lopped midds arm off) and Mihawk (who goes all the way back to east blue just to bully some rookies) ended up having such gentlemanly duels - that were all draws?
> 
> Yet, upon meeting Shanks again Hawkeyes just straight up curbs Shanks when he asks if he is there for a duel, with an insult in tow - like he never wanted to duel in the first place.
> 
> Its because the whole thing was a sham, organized to amuse the young lord: Shanks. Beckman is there the make sure he is safe, and he can guarantee that safety, even against the WSS.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Nello (Apr 11, 2022)

If Todd Howard doesn't release the next Elder Scrolls game this year I will have to resort to violence

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## January (Apr 11, 2022)

Luffy's mom concept

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 11, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> forget the joker video the last episode of the OL assemble series was going to be epic.
> 
> @DeVision


You're awful, T.D.A.

Promising us a video. Getting us hyped. You just wanted to make fun of us.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## DeVision (Apr 11, 2022)

January said:


> only if V in your name stands for Vendetta.
> 
> But i'm always ready for Agnikai



I have something to get rid of you:





Soca said:


> hola



Oh God. You seem sad. I can't curse at you when you're sad.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Apr 11, 2022)

January said:


> Luffy's mom concept


 interesting

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 11, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Oh. Tommy's here. I have to be nice now.


Lewdman strikes again.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 11, 2022)

Kinjin said:


> Lewdman strikes again.



Oh shut up. I wasn't lewd in like 3 days. You can't call me that. I lost my title.


----------



## Kinjin (Apr 11, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Oh shut up. I wasn't lewd in like 3 days. You can't call me that. I lost my title.


There are only three certainties in life. Death, taxes and you being lewd.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DeVision (Apr 11, 2022)

Kinjin said:


> There are only three certainties in life. Death, taxes and you being lewd.



I'm sorry to say this, but you're wrong. Matter of fact in all three examples you made.

1st: there's a immortal jellyfish.
2nd: you should visit Bosnia and Herzegovina.
3rd: I'm innocent. Never in my life I was lewd.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 11, 2022)

@Shrike damn you and your mod privileges. 

Ako šta saznaš, bi li mi rekao? Dužan sam ispriku.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Apr 11, 2022)

MOD: Man Overly Douche


----------



## Shanks (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 11, 2022)

Shanks said:


>


The mad man is here.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Apr 12, 2022)

Tired and busy as fuck.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## KBD (Apr 12, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Tired and busy as fuck.


Your new Emu overlords whipping you that bad huh?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 12, 2022)

Happy Bday @Sade! Have a good one

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 12, 2022)

I was thread banned for this comment:


@Soca give me the damn name.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Apr 12, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I was thread banned for this comment:
> 
> 
> @Soca give me the damn name.


it's prolly best that you're no longer part of the section. if it doesn't allow for a discussion, it's best to not be part of it.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 12, 2022)

January said:


> it's prolly best that you're no longer part of the section. if it doesn't allow for a discussion, it's best to not be part of it.



A mod is abusing his power. He needs to be punished.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Soca (Apr 12, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I was thread banned for this comment:
> 
> 
> @Soca give me the damn name.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 12, 2022)

Then tell them in your mod group: "DeV said fuck you very much, sucker"

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## trance (Apr 12, 2022)

mod @MrPopo

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 12, 2022)

trance said:


> mod @MrPopo


I'll do nothing 

The perfect mod

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 2


----------



## DeVision (Apr 12, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> I'll do nothing
> 
> The perfect mod



Hey. We already have a lazy-ass in form of @Soca

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MO (Apr 12, 2022)

Mod @MO

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 12, 2022)

MO said:


> Mod @MO


You'll have to fight @Charlotte D. Kurisu for it, only one big mom stan is allowed to be a mod

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 12, 2022)

MO said:


> Mod @MO



Mod no one. Take everyone's powers away. Give power to the people. - Gladiator style XD

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Soca (Apr 12, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Hey. We already have a lazy-ass in form of @Soca


I'm not gonna say you're right. But you're not wrong

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DeVision (Apr 12, 2022)

Soca said:


> I'm not gonna say you're right. But you're not wrong



You don't need to. I exposed you years ago!


----------



## DeVision (Apr 12, 2022)

@T.D.A god damnit. You can't come in here, say there's a new production and dip.
I'm gonna find you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 12, 2022)

@Mysticreader @Redline rate the song

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 12, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Mysticreader @Redline rate the song


9 out of ten because I can't give more..xd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 12, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @T.D.A god damnit. You can't come in here, say there's a new production and dip.
> I'm gonna find you.


Hell yeah tell them boss!
TD don't forget about me mate came back


----------



## Redline (Apr 12, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Mod no one. Take everyone's powers away. Give power to the people. - Gladiator style XD


This is Sparta!


----------



## Redline (Apr 12, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 13, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Mysticreader @Redline rate the song


Not really my genre, so mayb a 6 

Nice thumping beats though

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 13, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Not really my genre, so mayb a 6
> 
> Nice thumping beats though


It's not my genre either I am an all in grunge but I wanted to be kind and gave a 9

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## jesusus (Apr 13, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Mysticreader @Redline @jesusus rate the song


It is a good song  but the most important opinion is the one that you form on your own

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Apr 13, 2022)

Anyone worked in 2 full time job and 1 part time job at the same time before? It's not too bad tbh

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Apr 13, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Anyone worked in 2 full time job and 1 part time job at the same time before? It's not too bad tbh


There is no way, my hours have always been unpredictable and easily slip into quite a bit of overtime..

But I don't see why I wouldn't do it if it was an option


----------



## Shanks (Apr 13, 2022)

KBD said:


> There is no way, my hours have always been unpredictable and easily slip into quite a bit of overtime..
> 
> But I don't see why I wouldn't do it if it was an option


The pay

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 14, 2022)

Redline said:


> It's not my genre either I am an all in grunge but I wanted to be kind and gave a 9







jesusus said:


> It is a good song  but the most important opinion is the one that you form on your own

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## trance (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## DeVision (Apr 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> The pay



Do you have any time to spend it?


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Apr 14, 2022)

Quick question: Should I buy 2022 Accord Hybrid EX-L or 2022 Sonata Hybrid Limited?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 14, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Quick question: Should I buy 2022 Accord Hybrid EX-L or 2022 Sonata Hybrid Limited?


Depends what you're looking for and stuff like how much and where you drive usually


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 14, 2022)

@Shanks @DeVision

rate the song

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Apr 14, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Depends what you're looking for and stuff like how much and where you drive usually


I go to work (school).
Soon I will renew my gym subscription, so that means I'll go to gym depends on schedule.
Family visit.
Go to beach, mall, etc.
Restaurants and grocery stores.

Currently I own 2010 Accord


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 14, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> I go to work (school).
> Soon I will renew my gym subscription, so that means I'll go to gym depends on schedule.
> Family visit.
> Go to beach, mall, etc.
> ...


If you're mostly just gonna use it for daily life stuff than the Honda Accord Hybrid would probably be better for reducing costs

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Apr 14, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Quick question: Should I buy 2022 Accord Hybrid EX-L or 2022 Sonata Hybrid Limited?


You could create a thread in the right section and look for responses from folks who’ve tried it

doubt OL convo would be of much help


----------



## Shrike (Apr 14, 2022)

@Soca make an avatar for me out of this, can you brotha

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Apr 14, 2022)

January said:


> You could create a thread in the right section and look for responses from folks who’ve tried it
> 
> doubt OL convo would be of much help


I’ll make a thread to discuss generally hybrid cars, and I’ll ask as a sub-question.


----------



## Soca (Apr 14, 2022)

Shrike said:


> @Soca make an avatar for me out of this, can you brotha
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


one seccc


----------



## Soca (Apr 14, 2022)

therreeeee  @Shrike

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shrike (Apr 14, 2022)

Soca said:


> therreeeee  @Shrike


Can you show the entire head and less of the body? Sorry for not specifying in the start

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Apr 14, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Can you show the entire head and less of the body? Sorry for not specifying in the start



how bout now

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Shrike (Apr 14, 2022)

Soca said:


> how bout now


Awesome, thanks bruv, gonna use both of those actually


----------



## Soca (Apr 14, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Awesome, thanks bruv, gonna use both of those actually


You conned me

Reactions: Funny 4 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Apr 14, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Can you show the entire head and less of the body? Sorry for not specifying in the start


@Soca  always ensure the body shows in an avy, especially the chest section

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Apr 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Soca  always ensure the body shows in an avy, especially the chest section


And we are all very thankful for that

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 14, 2022)

@Soca what size image do I use to make my avy as big as you guys's?


----------



## KBD (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 15, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## DeVision (Apr 15, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Shanks @DeVision
> 
> rate the song



Melody: 6
Vocal abilities: 3
Lyrics: 5 
Music Video: 5

Average: 5ish
- 1 minus point for autotune
- 1 minus point for two dudes in pink hugging and shit in the video

Altogether 3.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 15, 2022)

Soca said:


> You conned me




TBH you deserve it. 



Captain Quincy said:


> @Soca what size image do I use to make my avy as big as you guys's?



You can't right now. The mods have special rights.
For selling their soul to the site, they are allowed to have a 350x175 avatar. Seeing at how much soul most of them have, it's a good deal.


But what you can do is, buy you big-ava rights. You have to gather CC points, and use them to buy big ava for 1,2 or 3 months. (or you become a Subscriber). XD

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 15, 2022)

@Captain Quincy 

You can participate in events, like "photo of the week" or "graphic of the week" and get points.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Apr 15, 2022)

God damnit. I'm doing mod jobs for free.


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> or you become a Subscriber







DeVision said:


> @Captain Quincy
> 
> You can participate in events, like "photo of the week" or "graphic of the week" and get points.


Would beating @Shanks in Chrollo give me the points too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 15, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Would beating @Shanks in Chrollo give me the points too



Well.. If you guys bet CC points, it would.
But be careful. You can get only 25 (IIRC) per month. So betting more than that wouldn't do you any good, 'cause you wouldn't receive them.

Only the biggest cheater of all NF @A Optimistic pulled it off before the mods noticed.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jesusus (Apr 15, 2022)




----------



## ArabianLuffy (Apr 15, 2022)

No ch 1047 this week?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 15, 2022)

@Captain Quincy  hope you are happy. I changed title from amod free and now this place is lousy with them. So much so now @MO  Wants to sell out qnd be one.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 15, 2022)

jesusus said:


>





Mickey Mouse said:


> @Captain Quincy  hope you are happy. I changed title from amod free and now this place is lousy with them. So much so now @MO  Wants to sell out qnd be one.



Even worse. We have an administrator among us.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Even worse. We have an administrator among us.


It is time for @jesusus  to die for his sins.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 15, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> It is time for @jesusus  to die for his sins.....



Well.. In our European time he had the last supper like 2-4 hours ago.
You could say he died already.


----------



## KBD (Apr 15, 2022)

@Charlotte D. Kurisu 

No More Comedy Admin?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 15, 2022)

@convict @Shrike 

rate the song

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Apr 15, 2022)

89 CC points here. Who wants to bet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> 89 CC points here. Who wants to bet


Wait......is it open?


----------



## Shanks (Apr 15, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Wait......is it open?


We can technically bet CC points right now, because we can transfer 25 cc points per month.


----------



## Shanks (Apr 15, 2022)

Same with rep. If I lose $5M, I can always rep whoever 2x a day for an entire month


----------



## Shrike (Apr 15, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Wait......is it open?


No, things have been slow. The Alley needs to get cleaned up first.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 15, 2022)

Shrike said:


> No, things have been slow. The Alley needs to get cleaned up first.


A.......purge?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shrike (Apr 15, 2022)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DeVision (Apr 16, 2022)

@Mysticreader I already am. My word counts. (I wish XD)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 16, 2022)

Hey @Shanks I need to tell you something.


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 16, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @Mysticreader I already am. My word counts. (I wish XD)

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 16, 2022)

Anyone watched the Death Note movie on netflix?


----------



## Shanks (Apr 16, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Hey @Shanks I need to tell you something.


----------



## DeVision (Apr 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


>


----------



## Shanks (Apr 16, 2022)

DeVision said:


>


----------



## DeVision (Apr 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


>





DeVision said:


>


----------



## Shanks (Apr 16, 2022)

Sup?


----------



## DeVision (Apr 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Sup?





DeVision said:


> Fuck you.



XD

How are you? Saw you complaining about lot of work. Everything fine?


----------



## Shanks (Apr 16, 2022)

DeVision said:


> XD
> 
> How are you? Saw you complaining about lot of work. Everything fine?


Hehe, just started a new role, so busy trying to stay ahead. All is good. Making big money with 2 X full time job right now  

Still considering if I will stay here long term tbh. Might keep applying and see what the market holds.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Apr 16, 2022)

I'm still employed at my old job, and get paid. Just doesn't have to work, lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I'm still employed at my old job, and get paid. Just doesn't have to work, lol.


How come ?


----------



## Shanks (Apr 16, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> How come ?


Getting made redundant in a few weeks. Banks drags these stuff out

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 16, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Anyone watched the Death Note movie on netflix?


Sorry but no such thing exists

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Apr 16, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Sorry but no such thing exists


So better not watch it?


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 16, 2022)

DeVision said:


> So better not watch it?


Your time would be better spent looking into pyramid schemes than watching that trash. Especially if you've seen the original. It's the definition of "live action anime adaptations don't work".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 16, 2022)

Actually scratch that, it might be second place. Dragon Ball Evolution is the definition.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## January (Apr 16, 2022)

you just need to be a little high to watch these flicks


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 16, 2022)

Dropping this here too , come and participate


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 16, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Dropping this here too , come and participate


Without at least a Hi.........Rinoa truly is dead inside.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Apr 16, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Without at least a Hi.........Rinoa truly is dead inside.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gledania (Apr 16, 2022)

Hey

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Apr 16, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Hey


How's life Gleddy


----------



## Gledania (Apr 16, 2022)

Shrike said:


> How's life Gleddy



Better than the last years.
No more depression.

But I can't play depressing games. So no elder ring

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Rinoa (Apr 16, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Without at least a Hi.........Rinoa truly is dead inside.


Sorry I’m crashing in a run , Easter always busy time with family. 

Hi

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Shrike (Apr 16, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Better than the last years.
> No more depression.
> 
> But I can't play depressing games. So no elder ring


I am having tons of fun with the game, but it eats away way too much time, it's insane. It's definitely more for people who don't have too much on their plate.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 16, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Sorry I’m crashing in a run , Easter always busy time with family.
> 
> Hi


As if you ever need to apologize......except that one time

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Apr 16, 2022)

Anyone watch Pokemon? I just got back into it. Season 24 is lit

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Anyone watch Pokemon? I just got back into it. Season 24 is lit


s24? Dayum.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 17, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @convict @Shrike
> 
> rate the song


Convict why you been ignoring me for like the past month 

Did I accidently roast Harry Potter somehow

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 17, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## DeVision (Apr 17, 2022)

I 2nd this.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gledania (Apr 17, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I 2nd this.


Shut your whore mouth.



Firo said:


> But if you want that PVP Elden smoke, meet me at the first step or church of Ellah.


Did @Conxc  accept the duel or he *chickened out ? 

A true Zoro stan never refuse a fight.*

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Conxc (Apr 17, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Shut your whore mouth.
> 
> 
> Did @Conxc  accept the duel or he *chickened out ?
> ...


Lmao I completely forgot

@Firo lmk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Apr 17, 2022)

Only 5k since November... It's already Easter and we are still struggling to overthrow @Mickey Mouse 



Were our informants @Shanks and @MrPopo  on Disney payroll from the beginning?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Apr 17, 2022)

We already lost @Alibaba Saluja to kombucha and oppai. 

Beware gentlemen... _somebody_ is making their move...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2022)

KBD said:


> Only 5k since November... It's already Easter and we are still struggling to overthrow @Mickey Mouse
> 
> 
> 
> Were our informants @Shanks and @MrPopo  on Disney payroll from the beginning?


You are reading to much into this......have you tried a free trial of Disney+ though? I am sure you would enjoy it and then purchase the Disney bundle......I will even offer you a reduced price......what are pals for?


----------



## KBD (Apr 17, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You are reading to much into this......have you tried a free trial of Disney+ though? I am sure you would enjoy it and then purchase the Disney bundle......I will even offer you a reduced price......what are pals for?


Is this what happened to Kurisu/Kinjin/Babs' modships as well? They got offered a discount Disney+? 



only one mod has risen up.. @A Optimistic 

Tbh Avalon is a place from the legend of king Arthur...  

And the legend is basically Disney property...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2022)

KBD said:


> Is this what happened to Kurisu/Kinjin/Babs' modships as well? They got offered a discount Disney+?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


New mods are now @Karma  And @Yox  Who will both age equally as horrible as @Shrike  or get burned out super fast like @Alibaba Saluja  . But what a hell of a ride. Not like the ones at Disneyland or Disney World. Which you should definitely go to take your mind off such trivial matters.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jesusus (Apr 17, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Convict why you been ignoring me for like the past month
> 
> Did I accidently roast Harry Potter somehow


Harry Potter is mediocre

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Harry Potter is mediocre

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## jesusus (Apr 17, 2022)

Voldemort is a gag villain. He's less intimidating than Bob the Builder

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Apr 17, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> New mods are now @Karma  And @Yox  Who will both age equally as horrible as @Shrike  or get burned out super fast like @Alibaba Saluja  . But what a hell of a ride. Not like the ones at Disneyland or Disney World. Which you should definitely go to take your mind off such trivial matters.



So you pay your subjects with Disney dollars that they can then spend at Disneyland? 



jesusus said:


> Voldemort is a gag villain. He's less intimidating than Bob the Builder


Bruh Voldemort had a secret chamber which' entrance was in the ladies bathroom - where he would show them his big snake... 

I remember nicknaming a drill sergeant bob the builder but I don't think he was THAT bad.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 17, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Shut your whore mouth.



You better shut up if you want to continue sucking my d*ck.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Voldemort is a gag villain. He's less intimidating than Bob the Builder


You are getting real @January  up in here with your posts now......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2022)

KBD said:


> So you pay your subjects with Disney dollars that they can then spend at Disneyland?
> 
> 
> Bruh Voldemort had a secret chamber which' entrance was in the ladies bathroom - where he would show them his big snake...
> ...


No comment......>,>

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Apr 17, 2022)

@Mickey Mouse 
Question: Harry Potter - yay or nay?


----------



## January (Apr 17, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Voldemort is a gag villain. He's less intimidating than Bob the Builder


You underestimate bob the builder 

Dude fixes the problems of the whole town.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jesusus (Apr 17, 2022)

Look at his slick music video pose here, such a menacing villain "TAH!"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Apr 17, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> No comment......>,>


But one might even call that a... Win-win

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @Mickey Mouse
> Question: Harry Potter - yay or nay?


Yay......and what say you?


----------



## KBD (Apr 17, 2022)

The PS1 Harry Potter is where its at 

The books and movies are for the uneducated masses unlike this master piece

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 17, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yay......and what say you?



A clear yay.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2022)

DeVision said:


> A clear yay.





Because you are not a talentless hack like @jesusus

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jesusus (Apr 17, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 17, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Because you are not a talentless hack like @jesusus


I wanted to take you a pic of my Harry Potter books, but I'm a lazy bum. XD

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 17, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Shut your whore mouth.
> 
> 
> Did @Conxc  accept the duel or he *chickened out ?
> ...


Glen

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Lmao (Apr 17, 2022)

Shrike said:


> I am having tons of fun with the game, but it eats away way too much time, it's insane. It's definitely more for people who don't have too much on their plate.


My Elden Ring sessions be like: Enter boss area veil -> Get owned for 2hours straight while resisting the urge to slingshot the controller on the wall -> Welp time is up. 

Took me like a week to defeat the first boss cuz I play once every 4 days lol

I have to fight Radhan soon

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2022)

@jesusus 
@January 
@Lurko 


Ya made me pull my hamstring.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @jesusus
> @January
> @Lurko
> 
> ...


Also

@trance 
@Lance 
@Foxve 



Ya did this to me too.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## jesusus (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## jesusus (Apr 17, 2022)

How did you pull your hamstring because of us?  @Mickey Mouse


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 17, 2022)

jesusus said:


> How did you pull your hamstring because of us?  @Mickey Mouse


Because ya distracted me by being ridiculous........and not because I did not stretch.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 18, 2022)

KBD said:


> Only 5k since November... It's already Easter and we are still struggling to overthrow @Mickey Mouse
> 
> 
> 
> Were our informants @Shanks and @MrPopo  on Disney payroll from the beginning?


The limit used to be 4k but the disney overlord edited it to 10k when we were almost there

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 18, 2022)

Let's a play game guys

Say a weird fun fact then tag the next person who has to say one. Only tag one person.

Dolphins sleep with 1 eye open

@Shanks

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Shanks (Apr 18, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Let's a play game guys
> 
> Say a weird fun fact then tag the next person who has to say one. Only tag one person.
> 
> ...


I can't think of anything. Next 

@Mickey Mouse


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 18, 2022)

Happy Bday @Gin and @yantos! Have a gd one!

Also happy belated one @Mickey Mouse

Reactions: Like 2 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 18, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I can't think of anything. Next
> 
> @Mickey Mouse


Bruh just google one


----------



## jesusus (Apr 18, 2022)

Fun Fact: The Sun did not exist until recently, manifesting into existence concurrently with the release of the serialized weekly hit-series manga, _One Piece _by Eiichiro Oda in Chapter 1044

@Go D. A


----------



## KBD (Apr 18, 2022)

@jesusus 

make those pokedex cards for some regulars

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## jesusus (Apr 18, 2022)

I didn't make it, @aiyanah did. Credit goes to him

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## jesusus (Apr 18, 2022)

@Mickey Mouse, I thought your birthday is on the 15th of May


----------



## Shanks (Apr 18, 2022)

Have the anime showed Wano Roofpiece yet?  

I wanna watch it!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 18, 2022)

jesusus said:


> I didn't make it, @aiyanah did. Credit goes to him


requests close on saturday if folks are interested
absolutely nothing will be heard after that.
@Brian wanted one last time i did these but found requests closed lol, i felt mean but that shit had been opened forever by that time, man was tired.
will extend the deadline if there's enough interest but folks don't really move like they used to.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Apr 18, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Have the anime showed Wano Roofpiece yet?
> 
> I wanna watch it!


Next week. Might make an anime thread for it.

Reactions: GODA 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## jesusus (Apr 18, 2022)

How's your morning, fellow users?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 18, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I can't think of anything. Next
> 
> @Mickey Mouse


Vacuum cleaners were originally drawn by horse


@January


----------



## Seraphoenix (Apr 18, 2022)

What is this mod approval thing?


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 18, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> What is this mod approval thing?


If you say the forbidden words or just images from illegal sites it will be put on mod approval


----------



## Seraphoenix (Apr 18, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> If you say the forbidden words or just images from illegal sites it will be put on mod approval


quora is illegal???


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 18, 2022)

Test


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 18, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> quora is illegal???


Doesnt look like it


----------



## KBD (Apr 18, 2022)

Jeff gets into a bathtub and begins to browse worstgen

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Apr 18, 2022)

tell the bartender I need one last pint


----------



## KBD (Apr 18, 2022)

this really is the mod free zone. @Mickey Mouse is a hero of the people

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## jesusus (Apr 18, 2022)

Ignored.


----------



## January (Apr 18, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Vacuum cleaners were originally drawn by horse
> 
> 
> @January


Walt Disney didn’t draw Mickey, but he did voice him in the original.

@DeVision

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Apr 18, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I can't think of anything. Next
> 
> @Mickey Mouse


Kubo sleeps with both eyes open  

Sometimes he wonders if he even needs to sleep

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Apr 18, 2022)

January said:


>


@Mickey Mouse happy b'day!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 18, 2022)

January said:


> Walt Disney didn’t draw Mickey, but he did voice him in the original.
> 
> @DeVision



Horses and cows can sleep standing up, but they can only dream when lying down.

@Soca


----------



## Soca (Apr 18, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Horses and cows can sleep standing up, but they can only dream when lying down.
> 
> @Soca


Sir I am at work why are you sending me riddles

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## A Optimistic (Apr 18, 2022)

Seraphoenix said:


> What is this mod approval thing?



Mbxx doesn’t allow images that aren’t linked from imgur to be posted anymore, it sucks but can you do

basically if you uploaded the Fujitora picture you tried posting to imgur first, it won’t get the mod approval situation

hope that clarifies everything

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 18, 2022)

Soca said:


> Sir I am at work why are you sending me riddles





Captain Quincy said:


> Let's a play game guys
> 
> Say a weird fun fact then tag the next person who has to say one. Only tag one person.
> 
> ...


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Apr 18, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 18, 2022)

What a surprise......ol Marc not on top if things.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 18, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Gin  !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 18, 2022)

@Gin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KBD (Apr 19, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Ignored.


You asked how my morning was going in the afternoon... 

I thought you were trying to bamboozle me

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## KBD (Apr 19, 2022)

Behold my amazing powers, now confirmed by the data books  



You may kiss the ring.


----------



## Shanks (Apr 19, 2022)

KBD said:


> Behold my amazing powers, now confirmed by the data books
> 
> 
> 
> You may kiss the ring.


Make me one


----------



## KBD (Apr 19, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Make me one


It's by @aiyanah you can request one here:


----------



## trance (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Apr 19, 2022)

KBD said:


> It's by @aiyanah you can request one here:


Hmm


----------



## Gledania (Apr 19, 2022)

Conxc said:


> Lmao I completely forgot
> 
> @Firo lmk



@Firo  Still hiding ?


----------



## Firo (Apr 19, 2022)

Gledania said:


> @Firo  Still hiding ?


I’m down.
You can bring yo ass too.


----------



## Gledania (Apr 19, 2022)

Firo said:


> I’m down.
> You can bring yo ass too.


Hey , fight @Conxc  first and then we'll talk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Apr 19, 2022)

yall pvping in ER?  

someone stream it, i wanna see gled someone get floored

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jesusus (Apr 19, 2022)

Alaska is the most northern, eastern, and western state in the USA

@Mickey Mouse

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 19, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Alaska is the most northern, eastern, and western state in the USA
> 
> @Mickey Mouse


In Switzerland, it is illegal to own just one guinea pig. This is because guinea pigs are social animals, and they are considered victims of abuse if they are alone

@DeVision


----------



## Firo (Apr 19, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Hey , fight @Conxc  first and then we'll talk


Pussy.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Gledania (Apr 19, 2022)

Firo said:


> Pussy.


I'm busy with my research.


Once I'll finish them I'll beat you ass

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Apr 19, 2022)

count me in... all of you.... @Firo @Gledania and @Conxc are due for a spanking

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Conxc (Apr 19, 2022)

Ngl y’all just might whoop me…but just know I will never stop talking shit if you dont

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KBD (Apr 19, 2022)

Conxc said:


> Ngl y’all just might whoop me…but just know I will never stop talking shit if you dont


I hope you have insurance on those cheeks

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## trance (Apr 19, 2022)

KBD said:


> count me in... all of you.... @Firo @Gledania and @Conxc are due for a spanking


you play ER?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Firo (Apr 19, 2022)

KBD said:


> count me in... all of you.... @Firo @Gledania and @Conxc are due for a spanking


I can’t lose to a Kaido fan. 
That would be the ultimate disrespect.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KBD (Apr 19, 2022)

trance said:


> you play ER?


I'll put your punk ass in the ER for disliking my posts you little shit

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## trance (Apr 19, 2022)

KBD said:


> I'll put your punk ass in the ER for disliking my posts you little shit

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KBD (Apr 19, 2022)

yall recommend this elden ring stuff tho?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Apr 19, 2022)

peace was never an option  


*Spoiler*: __ 



fine

truce?






KBD said:


> yall recommend this elden ring stuff tho?


yes

as you may already know, its quite a challenge if you've never played any of fromsoft's games and even if you have, expect to die...a metric fuckton

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Apr 19, 2022)

@Mickey Mouse please get a ninjacard from @aiyanah 

I need you for my collection zehahaha


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 19, 2022)

KBD said:


> @Mickey Mouse please get a ninjacard from @aiyanah
> 
> I need you for my collection zehahaha


I hate @aiyanah  .


----------



## KBD (Apr 19, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I hate @aiyanah  .




I don't know why, but maybe you can set it aside this time... even @Shanks is getting one... right!?


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 19, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I hate @aiyanah  .


i didn't do nuffink

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KBD (Apr 19, 2022)

I swear to god if yall are playing me


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 19, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> i didn't do nuffink


You did not recognize me.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 19, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You did not recognize me.


ok vasto

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## KBD (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## trance (Apr 19, 2022)

angrybob emote from clark is imminent

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Apr 19, 2022)

keep it together you assholes  

else I will make you kiss

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 19, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> ok vasto


Apology not accepted!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## aiyanah (Apr 19, 2022)

i don't even know what i did so i'm gonna watch some more one piece 
vasto still angrybird mode like it's 2012, i like that though never change.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Apr 19, 2022)

my recent benefactor and my long time OLC hero at odds, its a real tragedy..

I will resolve it for you two if need be   I will have a card of @Mickey Mouse from you @aiyanah

OR HEADS WILL ROLL

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Apr 19, 2022)

damn Vasto became a big shot, my man's being called an OL hero.
i like how this place developed while i was away

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 19, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> In Switzerland, it is illegal to own just one guinea pig. This is because guinea pigs are social animals, and they are considered victims of abuse if they are alone
> 
> @DeVision


I refuse to continue until the lazy ass does his due.

@Gin happy birthday bro.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (Apr 19, 2022)

@Daisuke Jigen 
Looking at your avatar, is it halo infinite? Have you played it? Thoughts feelings opinions? I loved 1 & 3


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Apr 19, 2022)

And yet we have to see a Multiple-Multiple fruit in One Piece.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shanks (Apr 20, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> And yet we have to see a Multiple-Multiple fruit in One Piece.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


You mean Robin's?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## Perrin (Apr 20, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> And yet we have to see a Multiple-Multiple fruit in One Piece.





Shanks said:


> You mean Robin's?


Lol. Owned.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Apr 20, 2022)

Shanks said:


> You mean Robin's?





Perrin said:


> Lol. Owned.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## jesusus (Apr 20, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Apr 21, 2022)

jesusus said:


>


What's up?


----------



## DeVision (Apr 21, 2022)

@Stringer I don't know what to think. The twist kinda made me sick.
But it was good. XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stringer (Apr 21, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @Stringer I don't know what to think. *The twist kinda made me sick.*
> But it was good. XD


I can't blame you man, that's the kind of punishment I wouldn't wish on my enemy. I mean talk about playing the long game... the bad guy in that movie was really a twisted mofo 

It's defo the kind of movie you don't forget _(whether you love or hate it)_, I only saw it once years back and I remember almost every scene

Korean films and tv shows really have some thought provoking themes in them, to say the least

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 21, 2022)

Stringer said:


> I can't blame you man, that's the kind of punishment I wouldn't wish on my enemy. I mean talk about playing the long game... the bad guy in that movie was really a twisted mofo
> 
> It's defo the kind of movie you don't forget _(whether you love or hate it)_, I only saw it once years back and I remember almost every scene
> 
> Korean films and tv shows really have some thought provoking themes in them, to say the least



Yeah. I also remember a lot of it. XD
The plot moves pretty good. But the twist. God damn.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 22, 2022)

Stringer said:


> I can't blame you man, that's the kind of punishment I wouldn't wish on my enemy. I mean talk about playing the long game... the bad guy in that movie was really a twisted mofo
> 
> It's defo the kind of movie you don't forget _(whether you love or hate it)_, I only saw it once years back and I remember almost every scene
> 
> Korean films and tv shows really have some thought provoking themes in them, to say the least





DeVision said:


> Yeah. I also remember a lot of it. XD
> The plot moves pretty good. But the twist. God damn.


what movie?


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 22, 2022)




----------



## DeVision (Apr 22, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> what movie?



Oldboy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nello (Apr 22, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jesusus (Apr 22, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Oldboy


Oldboy? Is this the clever, 4-D foreshadowing of a new Mythological Model by Go D. A, secretly implemented in a 2003 korean film?

Reactions: Funny 2 | GODA 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Apr 22, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stringer (Apr 22, 2022)

@Captain Quincy tell us if you see it, always cool to see people's initial take/reaction to the mindfuckery in that movie

PS: avoid spoilers at all cost, the conclusion hits different when you know as little as possible about the plot

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gledania (Apr 22, 2022)

@Mariko @Stringer  Hey les french. Will you vote between marine and Macron ?


----------



## Stringer (Apr 22, 2022)

Gledania said:


> @Mariko @Stringer  Hey les french. Will you vote between marine and Macron ?


Hey, sup Gled. Although French is my main language _(one of two)_, I'm not from France -- I'm from a former Belgian colony originally

Haven't been following politics much but based on what I know of both candidates from watching ''TV5 Monde'' over the years it's a lose-lose situation, wouldn't vote for either tbh

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 22, 2022)

Gledania said:


> @Mariko @Stringer  Hey les french. Will you vote between marine and Macron ?



Against Macron.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gledania (Apr 22, 2022)

Stringer said:


> Hey, sup Gled. Although French is my main language _(one of two)_, I'm not from France -- I'm from a former Belgian colony originally
> 
> Haven't been following politics much but based on what I know of both candidates from watching ''TV5 Monde'' over the years it's a lose-lose situation, wouldn't vote for either tbh


Tbh both are shit to me. 

I know an old woman who told me straight up "élection piège à con xD".

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mariko (Apr 22, 2022)

Gledania said:


> @Mariko @Stringer  Hey les french. Will you vote between marine and Macron ?



Against cocain man.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mariko (Apr 22, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Tbh both are shit to me.
> 
> I know an old woman who told me straight up "élection piège à con xD".



Though your vid (blacksheep) says a lot about what you'd do.


----------



## KBD (Apr 22, 2022)

Mariko said:


> Though your vid (blacksheep) says a lot about what you'd do.


So you're saying that gled is a friend of Dorothys?


----------



## Lurko (Apr 22, 2022)

Yes.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stringer (Apr 22, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Tbh both are shit to me.
> 
> I know an old woman who told me straight up *"élection piège à con xD"*.


Je dois avouer, elle a absolument raison. She still has her wits about her, this one. 

By the way since you live in belgium (iirc), are belgian frites really as delicious as they're cracked up to be ?


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 22, 2022)

@jesusus @dergeist check it I got yall as my affiliates for my shinobi card

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Gledania (Apr 22, 2022)

Stringer said:


> By the way since you live in belgium (iirc), are belgian frites really as delicious as they're cracked up to be ?


I don't know. They seem okay to me. Not "better" than others.

But my mother's fries are better.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Perrin (Apr 22, 2022)

Guys im still not in my new house…

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## jesusus (Apr 22, 2022)

Sois humilié pour ceux qui le suivent


----------



## Perrin (Apr 22, 2022)

Flippy skippy yahoo doo-reebop

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redline (Apr 22, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Apr 22, 2022)

Mariko said:


> Though your vid (blacksheep) says a lot about what you'd do.


Wdym ?


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Apr 23, 2022)

White people be like: *"Billy! Where are you, Billy? Is that you?"*


Black people be like: _*"FORGET BILLY! BILLY IS DEAD!"*_

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Redline (Apr 23, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> White people be like: *"Billy! Where are you, Billy? Is that you?"*
> 
> 
> Black people be like: _*"FORGET BILLY! BILLY IS DEAD!"*_


What a barbarian... XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 23, 2022)



Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Apr 23, 2022)

rewatching Gundam Seed Destiny.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 24, 2022)

Happy Bday @DeVision! Have a great one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 24, 2022)

@DeVision

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 4


----------



## Shanks (Apr 24, 2022)

Happy birthday @DeVision

Reactions: Friendly 2 | GODA 1


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 24, 2022)

Happy birthday @DeVision

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## January (Apr 24, 2022)

Hbd day vision 

@DeVision

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## DeVision (Apr 24, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @DeVision! Have a great one!





Captain Quincy said:


> @DeVision





Shanks said:


> Happy birthday @DeVision





MrPopo said:


> Happy birthday @DeVision





January said:


> Hbd day vision
> 
> @DeVision




Thank you.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 24, 2022)

Happy Birthday @DeVision you lewd man. Sve naj brate. <3

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 4


----------



## DeVision (Apr 24, 2022)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Happy Birthday @DeVision you lewd man. Sve naj brate. <3



Who are you and why are you calling me lewd? 

Hvala. <3

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 24, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @DeVision! Have a great one!


Hell yeah happy birthday mister D vision Marlon Brando of fanverse! All the best

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Apr 24, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Who are you and why are you calling me lewd?
> 
> Hvala. <3


He is trying to share his lewdness reputation with ya since is too much for him to handle it...happy birthday!!!!!... XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 24, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


>


@jesusus I know you've thoroughly researched the inner workings of Gen Z's body and spirit so what is your professional opinion on this

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## jesusus (Apr 24, 2022)

Gen Z villain would speak in mono-syllable slang and make you watch them do the fortnite dance, chug down lead paint Pina Coladas and other genius ideas for tiktok until your brain kills itself out of self-defense

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 24, 2022)

Happy Birthday @DeVision  !!!  I hope your day is going great! Or not! It is your choice! But I recommend it goes alright so it can have room to get better.

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## jesusus (Apr 24, 2022)

A Happy Birthday to @DeVision


Have a special JMUG to celebrate your nth revolution around the Sun since your inception of consciousness on this plane of existence

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Lurko (Apr 24, 2022)

Happy Birthday Dev!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1 | GODA 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Apr 24, 2022)

It's @DeVision birthday party? Let's ruin it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Lurko (Apr 24, 2022)

@DeVision


----------



## DeVision (Apr 24, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @DeVision  !!!  I hope your day is going great! Or not! It is your choice! But I recommend it goes alright so it can have room to get better.





jesusus said:


> A Happy Birthday to @DeVision
> 
> 
> Have a special JMUG to celebrate your nth revolution around the Sun since your inception of consciousness on this plane of existence



Thank you. <3

Reactions: Friendly 1 | GODA 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 24, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Happy Birthday Dev!!!



Missed your quote for some reason. :/
Thank you bro.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Apr 24, 2022)

@DeVision DeVi! Srecan rodjendan, nadam se da si ga lepo proslavio

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## MO (Apr 24, 2022)

Happy Birthday @DeVision

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## trance (Apr 25, 2022)

@DeVision happy late bday bud

hope 60 treats you well

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 25, 2022)

@Mickey Mouse how many notifications did you have when you came back from your mid life crisis

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KBD (Apr 25, 2022)

why is @featherine augustus banned  

also wasn't @Ebitan banned for a short while not too long ago?


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Apr 25, 2022)

KBD said:


> why is @featherine augustus banned
> 
> also wasn't @Ebitan banned for a short while not too long ago?


I had a one day ban not long ago yeah.


----------



## KBD (Apr 25, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> I had a one day ban not long ago yeah.


for whatever reason? xd 

TROLLING!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Apr 25, 2022)

KBD said:


> for whatever reason? xd
> 
> TROLLING!?


Got into a heated argument with @Duhul10

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Duhul10 (Apr 25, 2022)

Ebitan said:


> Got into a heated argument with @Duhul10


A good deal of the people here would have the same answer if they were asked that question

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ushiromiya Battler (Apr 25, 2022)

Duhul10 said:


> A good deal of the people here would have the same answer if they were asked that question



It was a small price to pay

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 25, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Mickey Mouse how many notifications did you have when you came back from your mid life crisis


Not as many as you think. They do not last until you get back. So like 20 or so. And also shut up.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DeVision (Apr 25, 2022)

Shrike said:


> @DeVision DeVi! Srecan rodjendan, nadam se da si ga lepo proslavio





MO said:


> Happy Birthday @DeVision





trance said:


> @DeVision happy late bday bud
> 
> hope 60 treats you well




Thank you.
And fuck you trance. XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## faisal1989 (Apr 25, 2022)

Now I want to watch jojo part 4 in 90s art style

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Apr 25, 2022)

And @A Optimistic now has a theme music.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## KBD (Apr 25, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> And @A Optimistic now has a theme music.


I associate an entirely different kind of spy vs spy with @A Optimistic

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1 | Creative 1


----------



## January (Apr 25, 2022)

today is a good day

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## January (Apr 25, 2022)

@Light D Lamperouge , Any links for the new jujutsu kaizen movie?


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Apr 25, 2022)

KBD said:


> I associate an entirely different kind of spy vs spy with @A Optimistic


Well, we haven't met his other encounter yet. His shadow.


----------



## January (Apr 25, 2022)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 25, 2022)

January said:


> @Light D Lamperouge , Any links for the new jujutsu kaizen movie?


Afaik no.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Apr 26, 2022)

January said:


>

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## January (Apr 26, 2022)

KBD said:


>

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KBD (Apr 26, 2022)

January said:


>


----------



## KBD (Apr 26, 2022)

so you won one out of three, I won two

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## January (Apr 26, 2022)

KBD said:


> so you won one out of three, I won two


Today must be bad day for me!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Apr 26, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Apr 26, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @DeVision

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Apr 26, 2022)

Robin has observation haki to wake up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 27, 2022)

Ja must seen !


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 27, 2022)

Today's one of those days where I just feel defeated

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shrike (Apr 27, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Today's one of those days where I just feel defeated


Elden Ring boss trashed you? Happens to the best of us

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gledania (Apr 27, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Elden Ring boss trashed you? Happens to the best of us


Margit the fell killed me 10 times on my first run.

You ?


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 27, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Elden Ring boss trashed you? Happens to the best of us


Nah, just life 

Random enemies in DS1 keep trashing me tho

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 27, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Today's one of those days where I just feel defeated


Ja got this! Xd

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Apr 27, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Margit the fell killed me 10 times on my first run.
> 
> You ?


Hmm more than that I think. I played the Wretch, he literally stomped me many times until I left and came back with a greataxe +2.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Apr 27, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 29, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Apr 29, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Margit the fell killed me 10 times on my first run.
> 
> You ?


about that much for me as well

margit is also a good boss fight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fel1x (Apr 29, 2022)

nice version

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Apr 30, 2022)

Happy Bday @Kishido!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kishido (Apr 30, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @Kishido!


Thank You

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Apr 30, 2022)

Kishido said:


> Thank You


Alles Gute Bruder.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kishido (Apr 30, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Alles Gute Bruder.


Danke

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Apr 30, 2022)

Damn you and your lightning fast Birthday wishing @Mysticreader  !!!!!



Happy Birthday @Kishido  !!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Apr 30, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Apr 30, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Damn you and your lightning fast Birthday wishing @Mysticreader  !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday @Kishido  !!!


It's a great day ! All the best to the mysticoooo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kishido (Apr 30, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Damn you and your lightning fast Birthday wishing @Mysticreader  !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday @Kishido  !!!


Thank you!


----------



## MrPopo (Apr 30, 2022)

Happy birthday @Kishido

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kishido (Apr 30, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Happy birthday @Kishido



Thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Redline (Apr 30, 2022)

Kishido said:


> Thank you!


Tanti auguri kishi!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kishido (Apr 30, 2022)

Redline said:


> Tanti auguri kishi!


Whatever!!! Thank you


----------



## Redline (Apr 30, 2022)

Kishido said:


> Whatever!!! Thank you


Means  best wishes kishidooo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Apr 30, 2022)

@Kishido

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kishido (Apr 30, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Kishido


Thank you

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 1, 2022)

@Ren. @trance finished Dark Souls 1. It shows it's age here and there (especially mechanically which was frustrating early on lol) but I can definitely see how it would've been a masterpiece for it's time. It's a real charming game and I really enjoyed playing it.

Final boss felt kinda anticlimactic but he was still one of best fights to me. DLC was great with the some amazing bosses too. Overall I'd say it was a pretty awesome game.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Irene (May 1, 2022)

@T.D.A bestie do u still have the videos u used to edit? I would like to watch them for nostalgic effect


----------



## trance (May 1, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Ren. @trance finished Dark Souls 1. It shows it's age here and there (especially mechanically which was frustrating early on lol) but I can definitely see how it would've been a masterpiece for it's time. It's a real charming game and I really enjoyed playing it.
> 
> Final boss felt kinda anticlimactic but he was still one of best fights to me. DLC was great with the some amazing bosses too. Overall I'd say it was a pretty awesome game.


DS1's first half is nearly perfect 

the second half drops quite a bit but it never stops being fun while the DLC just ramps it right back up

easily the most frustrating (mechanical) part of the game is only being able to roll in 4 directions while locked on 

the remaster def should've fixed that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (May 1, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Damn you and your lightning fast Birthday wishing @Mysticreader  !!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Happy Birthday @Kishido  !!!


Learning from the best master of greetings here @Mickey Mouse

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Mysticreader (May 1, 2022)



Reactions: Like 4 | Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (May 1, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kishido (May 1, 2022)

Holy shit... I am a total Marvel mark and find most DCEU movies mediocre or bad... But damn today I was bored and watched Aquaman.  And it was just awesome! Enjoyed it so much 

Hell to be honest I do not have much clue or the DC universe besides Batman and Superman.

But after this movie I think I will do some work on it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## T.D.A (May 1, 2022)

Irene said:


> @T.D.A bestie do u still have the videos u used to edit? I would like to watch them for nostalgic effect



not sure, some of them might be lost.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Irene (May 2, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> not sure, some of them might be lost.


Those were peak OL times

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (May 2, 2022)

EID MUBARAK!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 2, 2022)

Kishido said:


> Holy shit... I am a total Marvel mark and find most DCEU movies mediocre or bad... But damn today I was bored and watched Aquaman.  And it was just awesome! Enjoyed it so much
> 
> Hell to be honest I do not have much clue or the DC universe besides Batman and Superman.
> 
> But after this movie I think I will do some work on it.


The animated series of Justice League and Justice League: Unlimited are superior to the live-action movies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (May 2, 2022)

in the after heat of labor day 

its a good time to listen to some classics

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (May 2, 2022)

Yugi: I believe in my cards

Kaiba: Enough, of this rubbish. I'm ending it now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 2, 2022)




----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> in the after heat of labor day
> 
> its a good time to listen to some classics


----------



## Redline (May 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> in the after heat of labor day
> 
> its a good time to listen to some classics

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jesusus (May 2, 2022)

I am unbanned, if anyone noticed.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 2, 2022)

jesusus said:


> I am unbanned, if anyone noticed.


Funny. So am I.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (May 2, 2022)

the mods are too fearful to ever act against me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shrike (May 3, 2022)

trance said:


> the mods are too fearful to ever act against me

Reactions: Funny 3 | Friendly 1 | GODA 1


----------



## jesusus (May 3, 2022)

I have been banned more times from the OL than anywhere else, someone has a trigger finger

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Redline (May 3, 2022)

jesusus said:


> I have been banned more times from the OL than anywhere else, someone has a trigger finger


Say what? Nobody beats the balls breaker.xd
This forum is the only one I have been banned countless times for silly reasons , same were fare tbh

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 3, 2022)

Amuro _(Amuro)_, Furimukanaide


----------



## Shanks (May 3, 2022)




----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 4, 2022)

Now THIS is a work of ART! This metalic paint.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (May 4, 2022)

I finally got my redundancy pay!! Chicken wings for everyone 

Also fuck you @DeVision

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (May 4, 2022)

You see @DeVision , @jesusus agrees with me

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 4, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2022)

jesusus said:


> I have been banned more times from the OL than anywhere else, someone has a trigger finger


@Redline  And @Ren.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redline (May 4, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Redline  And @Ren.


We are top twenty rep bitches now lol..we enter the untouchables area... But I can still manage to break the seal

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2022)

Redline said:


> We are top twenty rep bitches now lol..we enter the untouchables area... But I can still manage to break the seal


I am just satisfied with my Sailor Moon rep rank.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (May 4, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am just satisfied with my Sailor Moon rep rank.


You are in top twenty as well maybe top ten as well if I recall well, not that I ever cared anyway but since we are here let's rolling.xd

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2022)

Redline said:


> You are in top twenty as well maybe top ten as well if I recall well, not that I ever cared anyway but since we are here let's rolling.xd


Challenge accepted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 4, 2022)

For godennnn!


----------



## Ren. (May 4, 2022)

jesusus said:


> I have been banned more times from the OL than anywhere else, someone has a trigger finger


And you still don't have 1% of my bans.

Well I had like 5 S mods on my tail.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redline (May 4, 2022)

Ren. said:


> And you still don't have 1% of my bans.
> 
> Well I had like 5 S mods on my tail.


That's why they call you my dupe and viceversa lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (May 4, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Asura barracuda (May 4, 2022)

I seriously can't wait for this arc to be animated

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (May 4, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I finally got my redundancy pay!! Chicken wings for everyone
> 
> Also fuck you @DeVision





Shanks said:


> You see @DeVision , @jesusus agrees with me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (May 4, 2022)

@Shanks press play and listen 4 seconds. That's enough.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2022)

@Perrin  Fight me!!!!


----------



## Redline (May 4, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Perrin  Fight me!!!!


you own me 5 for the next chorollo...ehehehhe .xd


----------



## Redline (May 4, 2022)

the don!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2022)

Redline said:


> you own me 5 for the next chorollo...ehehehhe .xd


 the hell you on boy!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Perrin (May 4, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Perrin  Fight me!!!!


Okay!


----------



## Redline (May 4, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> the hell you on boy!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 4, 2022)

DAMMIT! 0 for 2 today.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Perrin (May 4, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> DAMMIT! 0 for 2 today.


Some days are daze

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (May 4, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> DAMMIT! 0 for 2 today.


shit happens mickey you know better.xd

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 4, 2022)

Am getting laid off from work

first time this has happened so im just kinda feeling lost right now

Reactions: Friendly 7


----------



## Shanks (May 4, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Am getting laid off from work
> 
> first time this has happened so im just kinda feeling lost right now


What do you do?

Right now, it is the best time to fine a new job. Market is HOT HOT HOT. I got 20% payrise with my new job and massive redundancy payout recently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shrike (May 4, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Am getting laid off from work
> 
> first time this has happened so im just kinda feeling lost right now


Lay offs suck, but don't let that discourage you for more than a few days at most. Relax for a bit, 'clean' yourself from the negative experience, take some days to chill and then start job hunting - there are opportunities to be had. Persistence and perseverance bro.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 4, 2022)

Shanks said:


> What do you do?
> 
> Right now, it is the best time to fine a new job. Market is HOT HOT HOT. I got 20% payrise with my new job and massive redundancy payout recently.


It was a part time job to help pay for university. And yeah like Shrike said I'll probably just take a little time to wash the feeling off then go back to job hunting.


----------



## Shanks (May 4, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> It was a part time job to help pay for university. And yeah like Shrike said I'll probably just take a little time to wash the feeling off then go back to job hunting.


Data have came out. Right now, there are 1.9 jobs to 1 person umemployed in the US. Market is still hot and you can still find another part time job that is better e.g high pay, better conditions, closer to uni/home, etc.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 4, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (May 4, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @Shanks press play and listen 4 seconds. That's enough.


I listened to it at work

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (May 5, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I listened to it at work


As you were supposed to!


----------



## KBD (May 5, 2022)

I just took my corona time layoffs as an extra vacation 

Financially the noose kept tightening but I could really appreciate the partly government paid free time

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## January (May 5, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Redline (May 5, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KBD (May 5, 2022)

so tired after work I actually flexed my snacks in the predictions thread by accident



I had a long day at work and had spring rolls and beer as compensation

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (May 5, 2022)

momonosuke in the beginning

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Redline (May 5, 2022)

KBD said:


> momonosuke in the beginning

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (May 5, 2022)




----------



## KBD (May 5, 2022)

bro whipped out the x-ray glasses out for no reason

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (May 5, 2022)

Happy birthday to the future pirate king

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Perrin (May 5, 2022)

I want a new ava. @KBD give me three options


----------



## Redline (May 5, 2022)

Perrin said:


> I want a new ava. @KBD give me three options


Here I give you mine.. foxy, dragon and kizaru


----------



## KBD (May 5, 2022)

Perrin said:


> I want a new ava. @KBD give me three options






Welcome to the crew


----------



## KBD (May 5, 2022)

Join me and we can rule this section  

@MrPopo you too, I know you secretly want to put the worst generation into prison just like me

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Perrin (May 5, 2022)

KBD said:


> Welcome to the crew


Solid

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KBD (May 5, 2022)

hahaha holy shit the custom title 

the kaido boys will take the section by a storm

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (May 5, 2022)




----------



## Nello (May 5, 2022)

@Mariko the BH got closed so you brought the BH to us


----------



## MrPopo (May 6, 2022)

KBD said:


> Join me and we can rule this section
> 
> @MrPopo you too, I know you secretly want to put the worst generation into prison just like me


I'm not jumping on a sinking ship  

Kaido's time in the sun will end soon


----------



## KBD (May 6, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> I'm not jumping on a sinking ship
> 
> Kaido's time in the sun will end soon


well - either you can be doing nothing 

OR 

you can help bring forth the greatest empire this section has ever seen 

 

besides we are all for Kaidos end  it will just be in a dignified forever a toptier kind of way


----------



## trance (May 6, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Kaido's time in the sun will end soon


at the hands of a sun god

how appropriate


----------



## KBD (May 6, 2022)

trance said:


> at the hands of a sun god
> 
> how appropriate


your place - obvlously - is where the sun don't shine


----------



## trance (May 6, 2022)

KBD said:


> your place - obvlously - is where the sun don't shine


i hope your car doesn't start tomorrow


----------



## KBD (May 6, 2022)

trance said:


> i hope your car doesn't start tomorrow


uncalled for. 

Umm.. I hope the cabbage you used for your fried rice was BAD.

yeah take that! relentless


----------



## trance (May 6, 2022)

KBD said:


> uncalled for.
> 
> Umm.. I hope the cabbage you used for your fried rice was BAD.
> 
> yeah take that! relentless


i hope you lose your phone charger


----------



## KBD (May 6, 2022)

trance said:


> i hope you lose your phone charger


meh, I have separate workphone. 

you on the otherhand will be shitting water for days.   

to add to the insult, I hope you get like... pebbles in your shoe!


----------



## trance (May 6, 2022)

KBD said:


> meh, I have separate workphone.
> 
> you on the otherhand will be shitting water for days.
> 
> to add to the insult, I hope you get like... pebbles in your shoe!


i hope your bills are slightly-to-moderately higher than normal


----------



## KBD (May 6, 2022)

trance said:


> i hope your bills are slightly-to-moderately higher than normal


I hope one of your headphones stops working ,kind of - so that you keep using them but it annoys you greatly.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (May 6, 2022)

trance said:


> i hope your bills are slightly-to-moderately higher than normal


ok, no, you know what. this almost makes me believe you are the devil.

I wish you the best IE good cafeine content in your coffee, good sex and no parking tickets and the sort. 

just spare me 



> please enjoy this modes gift

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Perrin (May 7, 2022)

KBD said:


> your place - obvlously - is where the sun don't shine

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 7, 2022)




----------



## Mysticreader (May 7, 2022)

Happy Bday @Kaiserkaido!


----------



## MrPopo (May 8, 2022)

Why are images from Twitter not allowed? Just had a post be put on mod approval


----------



## Shanks (May 8, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Why are images from Twitter not allowed? Just had a post be put on mod approval


Jeff hate my boy Elon?


----------



## Flame (May 8, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## MrPopo (May 8, 2022)

Flame said:


>


----------



## Flame (May 8, 2022)

MrPopo said:


>


supp popo, how you been?

nice to see OL is still going strong


----------



## Gledania (May 8, 2022)

Flame said:


>


So after years of hoeing yourself in a gay club for the elderly sucking dicks of hundred of sugar dadies YOU FINALLY decide to go back to OL madafaka

Reactions: Funny 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## MrPopo (May 8, 2022)

Flame said:


> supp popo, how you been?
> 
> nice to see OL is still going strong


I've been good and you?


----------



## Flame (May 8, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> I've been good and you?


oh you know, after years of hoeing myself in a gay club for the elderly sucking dicks of hundred of sugar dadies i finally decided to come back to OL. the usual...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Flame (May 8, 2022)

smh glen


----------



## Gledania (May 8, 2022)

Flame said:


> smh glen


Smh jean


----------



## MrPopo (May 8, 2022)

Flame said:


> oh you know, after years of hoeing myself in a gay club for the elderly sucking dicks of hundred of sugar dadies i finally decided to come back to OL. the usual...


To E-hoe out, which characters dick age you going to suck ?


----------



## Flame (May 8, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Smh jean


you've got to be kidding me. i've been further even more decided to use even go need to do look more as anyone can. can you really be far even as decided half as much to use go wish for that? my guess is that when one really been far even as decided once to use even go want, it is then that he has really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like. it's just common sense.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gledania (May 8, 2022)

@Flame still IN a lottery? You don't plan on moving to Smthing else ?


----------



## Gledania (May 8, 2022)

Flame said:


> you've got to be kidding me. i've been further even more decided to use even go need to do look more as anyone can. can you really be far even as decided half as much to use go wish for that? my guess is that when one really been far even as decided once to use even go want, it is then that he has really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like. it's just common sense.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Flame (May 8, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> To E-hoe out, which characters dick age you going to suck ?


thats a tough decision, got any recommendations for a fellow OLer?


----------



## Flame (May 8, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Gledania (May 8, 2022)

Flame got a gaming pc btw


----------



## MrPopo (May 8, 2022)

Flame said:


> thats a tough decision, got any recommendations for a fellow OLer?


As long as it's not any character @A Optimistic stans 

You should be good

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gledania (May 8, 2022)

Flame is a Mihawk admiral and Zoro Stan.

He should be cool

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Flame (May 8, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> As long as it's not any character @A Optimistic stans
> 
> You should be good


from scale of 1 to @Fel1x , how serious is his dickriding?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Gledania (May 8, 2022)

Nobody can reach the fel1x scaling.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrPopo (May 8, 2022)

Flame said:


> from scale of 1 to @Fel1x , how serious is his dickriding?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrPopo (May 8, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Flame is a Mihawk admiral and Zoro Stan.
> 
> He should be cool


Flames only been back for a few minutes and he's already failed

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 8, 2022)

No such thing as dick riding when you’re correct 

its just preaching the gospel

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## MrPopo (May 8, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> No such thing as dick riding when you’re correct
> 
> its just preaching the gospel


Now we're not talking about me tho

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gledania (May 8, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Flames only been back for a few minutes and he's already failed


Bro , some people in this forum dick rided Drake , Hawkins or even Perospero....

He's cool in comparison.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Flame (May 8, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> No such thing as dick riding when you’re correct
> 
> its just preaching the gospel


>

whose dick have you sucked?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 8, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Now we're not talking about me tho



if I was talking about you, I would be talking about that 10 inch law and garp dildo that you ride when you overrate those two everyday

surprised you’re not in a wheelchair yet tbh

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gledania (May 8, 2022)

Flame said:


> whose dick have you sucked?


LMAO litteraly told him the same

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (May 8, 2022)

Flame said:


> oh you know, after years of hoeing myself in a gay club for the elderly sucking dicks of hundred of sugar dadies i finally decided to come back to OL. the usual...



lmfao
Poor Glen.


----------



## Gledania (May 8, 2022)

DeVision said:


> lmfao
> Poor Glen.



Why me ?  

And it's gleD


----------



## MrPopo (May 8, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> if I was talking about you, I would be talking about that 10 inch law and garp strap on that you ride when you overrate those two everyday
> 
> surprised you’re not in a wheelchair yet tbh


You say this while using Santoryu for 12 inch Zoro and Mihawk dildos

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (May 8, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Why me ?
> 
> And it's gleD



Shut up Greg.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## Gledania (May 8, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Shut up Greg.


I can't. 

DeG ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 8, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> You say this while using Santoryu for 12 inch Zoro and Mihawk dildos



we’ll be in a wheelchair together I guess

both of us too sore to walk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fel1x (May 8, 2022)

someone calls my respect for the canon as dickriding
well, ok

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrPopo (May 8, 2022)

Also I saw that  bait about Law and Garp in the Whitebeard vs admirals threads I haven't forgotten about it Ava

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 8, 2022)

@MrPopo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (May 8, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> we’ll be in a wheelchair together I guess
> 
> both of us too sore to walk


Dont worry it's the same for everyone in the OL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 8, 2022)

Fel1x said:


> someone calls my respect for the canon as dickriding
> well, ok



that’s what I try telling @MrPopo everyday

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## MrPopo (May 8, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> @MrPopo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gledania (May 8, 2022)

Fel1x said:


> someone calls my respect for the canon as dickriding
> well, ok


You canon is from a made  in china version of OP, known as two piece.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fel1x (May 8, 2022)

Gledania said:


> You canon is from a made  in china version of OP, known as two piece.


friendly reminder that Oda himself is a member of "Kaido is strongest ever" club , Anti-Zoro wank club and anti-Old legends wank club

Reactions: Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Flame (May 8, 2022)

Fel1x said:


> someone calls my respect for the canon as dickriding
> well, ok

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## MrPopo (May 8, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> that’s what I try telling @MrPopo everyday


What I say about Law and Garp is second only to Oda and yet you doubt me


----------



## MrPopo (May 8, 2022)

This made me laugh too much


----------



## A Optimistic (May 8, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> What I say about Law and Garp is second only to Oda and yet you doubt me



law can’t push Zoro to high difficulty and MF garp would get clapped by any admiral 

deal with it


----------



## Gledania (May 8, 2022)

Law vs Zoro could go either way.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## MrPopo (May 8, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> law can’t push Zoro to high difficulty and MF garp would get clapped by any admiral
> 
> deal with it


You see @Flame ,Ava goes even further  beyond Fel1x dickriding

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 8, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> You see @Flame ,Ava goes even further  beyond Fel1x dickriding



the battledome is down below if you wanna see me there

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrPopo (May 8, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> the battledome is down below if you wanna see me there


I'm retried from the battledome

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## A Optimistic (May 8, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> I'm retried from the battledome



it’s okay Felix just posted in my thread so gonna go argue with him instead

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gledania (May 8, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Law vs Zoro could go either way.





A Optimistic said:


> law can’t push Zoro to high difficulty


@Flame your opinion on this


----------



## A Optimistic (May 8, 2022)

don’t let me down flame

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gledania (May 8, 2022)

And you popo kun ?


----------



## MrPopo (May 8, 2022)

Gledania said:


> And you popo kun ?


Law wins

Reactions: Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Flame (May 8, 2022)

i just arrived and am already dragged into tier discussions  

honestly since the timeskip i've believed zoro is on par with kidd/law while luffy remains at least one step ahead of them. law's awakening might be a bitch to deal with, but i see zoro prevailing in the end. law is definitely pushing him to high diff tho.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MrPopo (May 8, 2022)

I give my opinion opinion and @Gledania abuses me with negative ratings

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Fel1x (May 8, 2022)

Kaido=>Roger and Prime WB=>G5 Luffy>Law~Kidd>Zoro~Sanji

Reactions: Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## MrPopo (May 8, 2022)

Tiers discussion in the convo

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Flame (May 8, 2022)

Fel1x said:


> Kaido=>Roger and Prime WB=>G5 Luffy>Law~Kidd>Zoro~Sanji

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Gledania (May 8, 2022)

Oh boooy. 

That's how I picture Fel1x is real life.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (May 8, 2022)




----------



## trance (May 8, 2022)

Flame said:


> oh you know, after years of hoeing myself in a gay club for the elderly sucking dicks of hundred of sugar dadies i finally decided to come back to OL. the usual...


nice to see you can say this with pride now

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## trance (May 8, 2022)

Fel1x said:


> Kaido=>Roger and Prime WB=>G5 Luffy>Law~Kidd>Zoro~Sanji


that be some fire weed you smoking

can i have some?


----------



## trance (May 8, 2022)

@MrPopo 

You sound ignorant but it’s probably because you are. I took the W. You struggling for scraps.

Nothing you lie about after the fact changes anything, but keep running that big sore loser mouth. You were proved wrong deal with it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (May 8, 2022)

Get the fuck out of my convo with your tiers shit.


----------



## DeVision (May 8, 2022)

Anyone saw the movie "The platform"?


----------



## MrPopo (May 8, 2022)

trance said:


> @MrPopo
> 
> You sound ignorant but it’s probably because you are. I took the W. You struggling for scraps.
> 
> Nothing you lie about after the fact changes anything, but keep running that big sore loser mouth. You were proved wrong deal with it


You've must of made a mistake, you've tagged the wrong person

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (May 8, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> You've must of made a mistake, you've tagged the wrong person


there is no mistake


----------



## trance (May 8, 2022)

is still goated

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrPopo (May 8, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (May 8, 2022)

trance said:


> there is no mistake

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gledania (May 8, 2022)

trance said:


> there is no mistake


I thought both of you should stick togerther as garp fans


----------



## trance (May 8, 2022)

Gledania said:


> I thought both of you should stick togerther as garp fans


i am more of a WB fan than garp fan 

garp is still based tho


----------



## January (May 8, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Anyone saw the movie "The platform"?


Think I skimmed through it, don’t recall much

you like it?


----------



## Shanks (May 8, 2022)

Welcome back @Flame . You truly brought the heat back into this convo


----------



## Mysticreader (May 9, 2022)

Flame said:


>


Wb @Flame


----------



## DeVision (May 9, 2022)

January said:


> Think I skimmed through it, don’t recall much
> 
> you like it?



I'm not sure to be honest. :/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (May 9, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I'm not sure to be honest. :/


Yeah, I get it, it’s kinda weird movie

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Perrin (May 9, 2022)

@KBD @trance @A Optimistic
Any ideas for further emoji themes?
The well known members that can be emoji-fied seems likely exhausted

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (May 9, 2022)

Perrin said:


> @KBD @trance @A Optimistic
> Any ideas for further emoji themes?
> The well known members that can be emoji-fied seems likely exhausted


OP characters of course


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 9, 2022)

KBD said:


> OP characters of course


@Perrin  already did that, remember?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 9, 2022)

@KBD @Perrin 


He can try Devil fruits though


----------



## trance (May 9, 2022)

Perrin said:


> @KBD @trance @A Optimistic
> Any ideas for further emoji themes?
> The well known members that can be emoji-fied seems likely exhausted


OP arc villains


----------



## Redline (May 9, 2022)

Lukaaaaaa! Let's go mavs! Too bad ja...XD

My final wish was Memphis Vs Dallas


----------



## T.D.A (May 9, 2022)

Flame said:


> zoro is on par with kidd/law



Is this meant to be a controversial take?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T.D.A (May 9, 2022)

Remember when I killed off @Redline in OL Assemble ?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Redline (May 9, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Remember when I killed off @Redline in OL Assemble ?


Yes I was that Japanese Yakuza boss lol


----------



## Nello (May 9, 2022)

Did freechoice get banned?


----------



## Redline (May 9, 2022)

Nello said:


> Did freechoice get banned?


Was his choice?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gledania (May 9, 2022)

Nello said:


> Did freechoice get banned?


You know freechoice ?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 9, 2022)

Redline said:


> Lukaaaaaa! Let's go mavs! Too bad ja...XD
> 
> My final wish was Memphis Vs Dallas


Man fuck the Warriors.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nello (May 9, 2022)

Gledania said:


> You know freechoice ?


Not beyond the forum


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 9, 2022)

This place needs some weebish drama like old days of 2008. Once Bleach anime come back, at least in that little time, we will call out the Bletards. I call it: NF: OneTards x Bletards Final Arc: The 20 Years Weebish Flame War.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Gledania (May 10, 2022)

Nello said:


> Not beyond the forum


Oh shit. I thought you were new. Turns out you're from 2011.

I guess it's because of your avatar.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 10, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Oh shit. I thought you were new. Turns out you're from 2011.
> 
> I guess it's because of your avatar.


I just plain thought @Nello  died awhile ago.


----------



## Yumi Zoro (May 10, 2022)

@Code how are you doing?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (May 10, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I just plain thought @Nello  died awhile ago.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Mysticreader (May 11, 2022)

Happy Bday @Kobe!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 11, 2022)

Another birthday party to ruin. I'm gonna put a sign says: "FREE FOOD, FREE HOOKERS & COCAINE and FREE MONEY for HOMELESS"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 11, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Kobe  !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (May 11, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Kobe  !!!


Rip mamba we miss ya

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (May 11, 2022)




----------



## shaantu (May 11, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Shanks (May 11, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shieldbounce (May 11, 2022)




----------



## Kobe (May 11, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @Kobe!





Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Kobe  !!!



Appreciate it my niggies

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (May 11, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 12, 2022)

Having cold sucks.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gledania (May 12, 2022)

shaantu said:


>


Back to vivi I take it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (May 12, 2022)

Happy Bday @Yonatan!


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 12, 2022)

So many birthdays to ruin. So many.


----------



## Gledania (May 12, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> So many birthdays to ruin. So many.


Well you don't have to ruin them ?  
 

Why would you ?


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 12, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Well you don't have to ruin them ?
> 
> 
> Why would you ?


Because it’s fun that way.


----------



## KBD (May 13, 2022)

What's good OLC fam?

@trance I hope you get an urgent need to sneeze whenever you're holding hot beverages.


----------



## trance (May 13, 2022)

KBD said:


> What's good OLC fam?
> 
> @trance I hope you get an urgent need to sneeze whenever you're holding hot beverages.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gledania (May 13, 2022)

KBD said:


> What's good OLC fam?
> 
> @trance I hope you get an urgent need to sneeze whenever you're holding hot beverages.


I don't even know what he did to you to wish that against him.

Is it because he stan garp and think Garp > Kaido ?


----------



## KBD (May 13, 2022)

me? Im drunk, nice to meet you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (May 13, 2022)

KBD said:


> me? Im drunk, nice to meet you


drinking is bad for your liver  


*Spoiler*: __ 



hahaha tasty liquid make brain go brrrr

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KBD (May 13, 2022)

trance said:


> drinking is bad for your liver
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


you read me like a book


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 13, 2022)

Just to get an idea how big Gundam is. General Frunky is 13 meters by the way.


----------



## Gledania (May 13, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Just to get an idea how big Gundam is. General Frunky is 13 meters by the way.


You've got banned

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yamato (May 13, 2022)

One of the training is probably gonna be dodging cannonballs and taking hits from cannonballs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (May 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (May 14, 2022)

the OLers: its going to be a tough week for Kaido fans

Me:


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 14, 2022)




----------



## KBD (May 14, 2022)

At my favorite bar and having some cold ones 

Have a nice weekend OLC!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (May 14, 2022)

Just here to say that I fucking hate Squid Games. Episode 6 fucking broke my heart.


----------



## Nello (May 14, 2022)

KBD said:


> At my favorite bar and having some cold ones
> 
> Have a nice weekend OLC!


Make sure you use flirty drunk mode and not angry drunk mode on the other bar patrons worororo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (May 14, 2022)

KBD said:


> At my favorite bar and having some cold ones
> 
> Have a nice weekend OLC!


have a double rum and coke for me

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (May 15, 2022)

Happy Vesak day to all who celebrate! To the rest, enjoy the long weekend


----------



## Mysticreader (May 15, 2022)

Wishing @Mickey Mouse a fantastic Happy Bday

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## January (May 15, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Mickey Mouse

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## trance (May 15, 2022)

hb @Mickey Mouse

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (May 15, 2022)

Happy birthday my brother from another mother @Mickey Mouse 
Have a nice one, and may all your wishes come true.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (May 15, 2022)

happy birthday @Mickey Mouse ! 

eat something good and have drink, you deserve it! 

while youre at it listen to the Disney anthem for world conquest

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 15, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Mickey Mouse 

Enjoy your day my man. All the best.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Wishing @Mickey Mouse a fantastic Happy Bday





January said:


> Happy Birthday @Mickey Mouse





trance said:


> hb @Mickey Mouse





DeVision said:


> Happy birthday my brother from another mother @Mickey Mouse
> Have a nice one, and may all your wishes come true.





KBD said:


> happy birthday @Mickey Mouse !
> 
> eat something good and have drink, you deserve it!
> 
> while youre at it listen to the Disney anthem for world conquest





Light D Lamperouge said:


> Happy Birthday @Mickey Mouse
> 
> Enjoy your day my man. All the best.


Yo, thank you all. I will do that. By sitting on my ass all day basically. I stuffed myself yesterday and all that stuff because it was a Saturday. But on Sunday? Lazy ass day.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lmao (May 15, 2022)

@Mickey Mouse Happy birthday my man, wish you all the best. Enjoy

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MrPopo (May 15, 2022)

@Mickey Mouse happy birthday

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Gledania (May 15, 2022)

Happy birthday Mouse !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (May 15, 2022)

Happy birthday bruv, have a blast just doing nothing  @Mickey Mouse

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Gin (May 15, 2022)

@Mickey Mouse Happy Birthday Mickey Mouse! ☆☆

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (May 15, 2022)

Happy birthday @Mickey Mouse !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 15, 2022)

Lmao said:


> @Mickey Mouse Happy birthday my man, wish you all the best. Enjoy





MrPopo said:


> @Mickey Mouse happy birthday





Gledania said:


> Happy birthday Mouse !





Shrike said:


> Happy birthday bruv, have a blast just doing nothing  @Mickey Mouse





Gin said:


> @Mickey Mouse Happy Birthday Mickey Mouse! ☆☆





Shanks said:


> Happy birthday @Mickey Mouse !


My dudes. Much appreciated. Me and my ass had quite the lay down. It was an OK day.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 16, 2022)

@Mickey Mouse

Reactions: Like 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 16, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Mickey Mouse


Damn dude......this was awesome. Much appreciated.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Firo (May 16, 2022)

Happy belated dude. @Mickey Mouse

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (May 16, 2022)

Looks like young Garp the first!


----------



## Redline (May 16, 2022)

Firo said:


> Happy belated dude. @Mickey Mouse


Absolutely willy nilly mate ! Tanti auguri Mickey! Happy birthday Mickey mouse all the best to ya

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Redline (May 16, 2022)

Perrin said:


> @KBD @trance @A Optimistic
> Any ideas for further emoji themes?
> The well known members that can be emoji-fied seems likely exhausted


I would go Nba stile meme...let's get Luka emoji and ja! Also Tatum and Stephen or clay and butler.....all the finalist left

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Perrin (May 16, 2022)

Redline said:


> I would go Nba stile meme...let's get Luka emoji and ja! Also Tatum and Stephen or clay and butler.....all the finalist left


I’m an English gentleman

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redline (May 16, 2022)

Perrin said:


> I’m an English gentleman


I am an Italian perv

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 16, 2022)

Gledania said:


> You've got banned


I've got banned indeed. I triggered some snowflakes in FV.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gledania (May 16, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> I've got banned indeed. I triggered some snowflakes in FV.


On what topic ?


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 16, 2022)

Gledania said:


> On what topic ?


Topic that hurts their FEELINGS on sexuality. Not as main topic. It was/is barely a small part of a big picture.


----------



## trance (May 17, 2022)

insert random and incoherent nonsense here


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 17, 2022)

The fish in the fish market is fresh. Quick! Urinate your neighbor’s couch. They’re on their way to work. *Da Cow La!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (May 17, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Topic that hurts their FEELINGS on sexuality. Not as main topic. It was/is barely a small part of a big picture.


You showed a picture of your dick but only partially ?   Thanks god it wasn't the whole picture otherwise you would have been banned for a year you lewd man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (May 17, 2022)

Gledania said:


> You showed a picture of your dick but only partially ?  Thanks god it wasn't the whole picture otherwise you would have been banned for a year you lewd man.


mbxx banned him because he didn't share the entire pic

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 17, 2022)

trance said:


> insert random and incoherent nonsense here


I hope the next time you take a dump it's one of those spiky feeling ones

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 17, 2022)

Gledania said:


> You showed a picture of your dick but only partially ?   Thanks god it wasn't the whole picture otherwise you would have been banned for a year you lewd man.





January said:


> mbxx banned him because he didn't share the entire pic


Oh! So we will go by this story then?

*Spoiler*: __ 



MODs bann ArabianLuffy for publicly showing his small 6 cm dick.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KBD (May 17, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> I hope the next time you take a dump it's one of those spiky feeling ones


Yeah like the James Bond movie where he eats chipotle: It only burns twice. 

+Hangover because Trance deserves it


----------



## trance (May 17, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> I hope the next time you take a dump it's one of those spiky feeling ones





KBD said:


> Yeah like the James Bond movie where he eats chipotle: It only burns twice.
> 
> +Hangover because Trance deserves it

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Gledania (May 17, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Oh! So we will go by this story then?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Small ? Nice try.

Yours is elastic so you can pretty much stretch it to infinity

Reactions: Funny 1 | GODA 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Redline (May 17, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> I've got banned indeed. I triggered some snowflakes in FV.


What a barbarian...ehehehe

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Perrin (May 17, 2022)

KBD said:


> Yeah like the James Bond movie where he eats chipotle: It only burns twice.
> 
> +Hangover because Trance deserves it


Is chipotle that hot? I’ve eaten supposedly the hottest hot sauce and it did burn the otherside


----------



## KBD (May 17, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Is chipotle that hot? I’ve eaten supposedly the hottest hot sauce and it did burn the otherside


nah chipotle is smoky - with like sun dried tomato kind of notes?  what is this hottest hot sauce you speak of?


----------



## Perrin (May 17, 2022)

KBD said:


> nah chipotle is smoky - with like sun dried tomato kind of notes?  what is this hottest hot sauce you speak of?


Mad dog 357 
9million SHU


----------



## KBD (May 17, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Mad dog 357
> 9million SHU


 what did you have, like a drop of it in a con carne made for your extended family and friends?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (May 17, 2022)

KBD said:


> what did you have, like a drop of it in a con carne made for your extended family and friends?


Dunked half a covered chicken nugget in it.
At first it was hot. Then it got hotter. When i swallowed it it got worse, everytime i breathed in it burnt and then my abdomen swelled up rock hard and i just hypersalivated for 10 minutes. Eventually the abdomen returned to normal but there was a real moment there - as a doctor - when i thought ‘damn. I’m in trouble here.’

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KBD (May 17, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Dunked half a covered chicken nugget in it.
> At first it was hot. Then it got hotter. When i swallowed it it got worse, everytime i breathed in it burnt and then my abdomen swelled up rock hard and i just hypersalivated for 10 minutes. Eventually the abdomen returned to normal but there was a real moment there - as a doctor - when i thought ‘damn. I’m in trouble here.’


and this didn't burn on the way out?  

do you regularly candle wax your anus or what the hell is going on here

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (May 17, 2022)

KBD said:


> and this didn't burn on the way out?
> 
> do you regularly candle wax your anus or what the hell is going on here


Want too bad on exit, loose and warm but not painful


----------



## KBD (May 17, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Want too bad on exit, loose and warm but not painful


well bravo on having a chicken nugget dipped in a excruciatingly hot sauce then, you crazy bastard.  

but be more responsible in the future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (May 17, 2022)

9 million units?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trance (May 17, 2022)

and i thought i loved hot stuff


----------



## Perrin (May 17, 2022)

trance said:


> and i thought i loved hot stuff


Well it looks like it has been surpassed. Search for ‘Regret’ on amazon. Give it a go.
12million SHU

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KBD (May 17, 2022)

Im quite comfortable with my 330k habanero sauce


----------



## Perrin (May 17, 2022)

KBD said:


> Im quite comfortable with my 330k habanero sauce


You be you, there was nothing macho about how i handled that level of heat. I was a sweaty drooly mess.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (May 17, 2022)

Came in here.
Saw Glen talking about dicks.

Nothing new.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 17, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> I've got banned indeed. I triggered some snowflakes in FV.


Thug


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 17, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Thug

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Irene (May 18, 2022)

Someone tag me in the thread that change my username 

It is been a while and I am lost


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2022)

Irene said:


> Someone tag me in the thread that change my username
> 
> It is been a while and I am lost


Glad to see you coke and visit! Now hoping for a @Alibaba Saluja  one next. He has ever been so elusive lately.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (May 18, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Glad to see you coke and visit! Now hoping for a @Alibaba Saluja  one next. He has ever been so elusive lately.


I will stick around when I have free time ^^

I was thinking what should I name my account, want sth funny


----------



## Irene (May 18, 2022)

How about 
The supreme bich

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 18, 2022)

Irene said:


> I was thinking what should I name my account


Starscourge Radahn would be a great name


----------



## Irene (May 18, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Starscourge Radahn would be a great name


Why?


----------



## jesusus (May 18, 2022)

I am free. Free from my exile. The Exalted Supermoderator can assault me with 10,000 bans, and I can counter with the Blessings of Base.

Fodder fans are shaking and crying right now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2022)

Irene said:


> I will stick around when I have free time ^^
> 
> I was thinking what should I name my account, want sth funny





Irene said:


> How about
> The supreme bich


Sorry.....but you just do not have the attitude for that kind of name.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 18, 2022)

Irene said:


> I will stick around when I have free time ^^
> 
> I was thinking what should I name my account, want sth funny


StupidLikeCoyote.

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Irene (May 18, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Sorry.....but you just do not have the attitude for that kind of name.


Agree

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Aaron Tōshiro (May 18, 2022)

Irene said:


> Agree


You know only Keina suit you

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 18, 2022)

Irene said:


> Why?


Cuz Radahn is the goat


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 18, 2022)

@Irene Captain Quincy's subordinate is also an excellent name

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 18, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> StupidLikeCoyote.


NotaKoreanPopStar

@Irene

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Irene (May 18, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> NotaKoreanPopStar
> 
> @Irene


HateMeCuzYouAintMe

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## trance (May 18, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Starscourge Radahn would be a great name


why don't you take that name instead?


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 18, 2022)

trance said:


> why don't you take that name instead?


I've actually been thinking of changing my name to Captain Artorias but idk


----------



## trance (May 18, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> I've actually been thinking of changing my name to Captain Artorias but idk


not Knight Artorias like in the game?


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 18, 2022)

trance said:


> not Knight Artorias like in the game?


That wouldn't be bad either


----------



## Redline (May 18, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Small ? Nice try.
> 
> Yours is elastic so you can pretty much stretch it to infinity


Just rub It joyboy and It Will get longer by default!


----------



## Redline (May 18, 2022)

Check this out ya all, those are championship vibes..let's go Mavs!


----------



## Mysticreader (May 19, 2022)

Happy Bday @Tenma,@MDave and @ThegodMC!

Reactions: Friendly 1 | GODA 1


----------



## KBD (May 19, 2022)

Irene said:


> HateMeCuzYouAintMe


ThirstThreadMaker 

FrothingGroin?


----------



## Gledania (May 19, 2022)

@Tenma  Haaaaaappy biiiiiiiiirthday tooooo yoooooouuuuuuu
Haaaaaappy biiiiiiiiirthday tooooo yoooooouuuuuuu
Haaaaaappy biiiiiiiiirthday   ,    Haaaaaappy biiiiiiiiirthday  .

Haaaaaappy biiiiiiiiirthday  tooooo yoooooouuuuuuu tenmaaaaaa









 











And fuck your back stabber boy Apoo.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## jesusus (May 19, 2022)

@Tenma

Happy B-day

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Tenma  !?!? Naw *[vote lynch Tenma]*!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2022)

Happy Birthday @MDave  !!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## January (May 19, 2022)

happy b'day @Tenma

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## January (May 19, 2022)




----------



## January (May 19, 2022)



Reactions: Like 3 | GODA 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Redline (May 19, 2022)

Hey..where the furk is @Lurko ? Hidden  studying his next move? Xd..I cant find your post to give you rep mate


----------



## Lurko (May 19, 2022)

Redline said:


> Hey..where the furk is @Lurko ? Hidden  studying his next move? Xd..I cant find your post to give you rep mate

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (May 19, 2022)

@Gin who is your fav OP character ?


----------



## Lurko (May 19, 2022)

Whitebeard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (May 19, 2022)

Where do you see yourself in 50 years?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2022)

@Lurko  How can you lewd this......sicko. when is Lurker coming back. 


jesusus said:


> Where do you see yourself in 50 years?


Waiting for the ending of OP if I am even reading it or not.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## January (May 19, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Where do you see yourself in 50 years?


Dead, doubt I’ll last that long

Reactions: Agree 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## KBD (May 19, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Where do you see yourself in 50 years?


dead, I mean hopefully. Life would really have to make it worth a while for me to get that old, it seems like shite. Bruh Id probably be in a breathing machine, an abomination stitched up from bodyparts from donor lists. 

But sure, as long as there is a meaning to living - perhaps like how Elizabeth did to Charles? I presume I could continue living purely out of spite.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (May 19, 2022)

@Perrin I need your help doc. whats a good age to die?


----------



## January (May 19, 2022)

KBD said:


> @Perrin I need your help doc. whats a good age to die?


When you ready bro


----------



## KBD (May 19, 2022)

January said:


> When you ready bro


that's kinda sudden, but next week?


----------



## jesusus (May 19, 2022)

50 years is too depressing to think about, my bad.

How about 1 year from now?

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## January (May 19, 2022)

KBD said:


> that's kinda sudden, but next week?


i think you took it too literally, let me rephrase, it's when you've lived enough in your life to be ready to move on.

and that includes witnessing awesome moments you never expected, as well as helping families and friends through tragedies. Watching people grow old and having seen few miracles. Then i'd say you're ready


----------



## January (May 19, 2022)

KBD said:


> that's kinda sudden, but next week?


if things are that bad, i'd ask you to take a day off, and spend it doing what you like. 

give yourself some good stuff like you'd treat your best friend on his/her birthday.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (May 19, 2022)

KBD said:


> @Perrin I need your help doc. whats a good age to die?


I’ve seen a lot of death. Maybe 84.
If this is a feelings thing then make something simple out of wood, do some gardening, or hire a skip and have a clearout. When life gets u down do something productive where u can see the fruits of ur labour.

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## KBD (May 19, 2022)

January said:


> if things are that bad, i'd ask you to take a day off, and spend it doing what you like.
> 
> give yourself some good stuff like you'd treat your best friend on his/her birthday.


I understood your original post just fine, I was making a joke. Although, true enough I don't really care if I die next week, could have been right now but I thought I could get my affairs in order within a week. Nothings going terribly wrong though, everything is ok  I fancy living for now, but I don't particularly mind dying.


Perrin said:


> I’ve seen a lot of death. Maybe 84.
> If this is a feelings thing then make something simple out of wood, do some gardening, or hire a skip and have a clearout. When life gets u down do something productive where u can see the fruits of ur labour.


That old!? I know the circumstances of living get gradually worse in an inevitable way. I thought you might have a nice recommendation. 

Like "die before you have to pass kidney stones" or "by the time your teeth have melted in your mouth" 

don't exactly have a garden but, I do enjoy the fruits of my labour - don't you worry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## January (May 19, 2022)

jesusus said:


> 50 years is too depressing to think about, my bad.
> 
> How about 1 year from now?


Hopefully, a bit wiser and better than whatever I am today

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## jesusus (May 19, 2022)

Is Perrin really a doctor? What kind?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 19, 2022)

KBD said:


> dead, I mean hopefully. Life would really have to make it worth a while for me to get that old, it seems like shite. Bruh Id probably be in a breathing machine, an abomination stitched up from bodyparts from donor lists.
> 
> But sure, as long as there is a meaning to living - perhaps like how Elizabeth did to Charles? I presume I could continue living purely out of spite.


Someone does not want to be a lecherous old man.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jesusus (May 19, 2022)

When I'm old and senile, I'll make sure to celebrate by throwing a party by myself, the cause for the celebration? Outliving most of the assclowns from my high school, and college years. Of course, you can't outlive them all, so I'll take what I can get.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (May 20, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | GODA 1


----------



## KBD (May 20, 2022)

my canvas bag just broke through on my way home from the store. I had to carry my foodstuff semi confined in the bag in my arms rest of the way, and get this - the only thing that broke was my quart of gin...   

Guess I'll have to be sober despite the depressing Friday I had at work (not much was to be done - its the worst)

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Nello (May 20, 2022)

KBD said:


> my canvas bag just broke through on my way home from the store. I had to carry my foodstuff semi confined in the bag in my arms rest of the way, and get this - the only thing that broke was my quart of gin...
> 
> Guess I'll have to be sober despite the depressing Friday I had at work (not much was to be done - its the worst)


A true warrior only drinks milk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (May 20, 2022)

Nello said:


> A true warrior only drinks milk


its true, but that bitch called craft spirits got by number, I don't know where it got it from but I can't ignore it forever.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Gledania (May 20, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Is Perrin really a doctor? What kind?



Yeah @Perrin  tell us more


----------



## Perrin (May 20, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Yeah @Perrin  tell us more


Have a higher threshold for believing people that say they are a doctor or claim to hold any position of power @jesusus 
But yes, I’m a doctor. I’m a general practitioner which is medicine in the community and i have added skills in female medicine (reproductive health contraception and HRT), dermatology, and occasionally locum in emergency medicine. Basically I’m a jack of all trades master of none.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 20, 2022)




----------



## jesusus (May 20, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Have a higher threshold for believing people that say they are a doctor or claim to hold any position of power @jesusus
> But yes, I’m a doctor. I’m a general practitioner which is medicine in the community and i have added skills in female medicine (reproductive health contraception and HRT), dermatology, and occasionally locum in emergency medicine. Basically I’m a jack of all trades master of none.


So you went through 4 years undergrad, took the MCAT, and applied to many schools, finally got accepted in one, then 4 years med school and another 4 years of residency I see, and have a lot of debt.  What pushed you to pursue such a gruelling career?


----------



## Nello (May 20, 2022)

I forgot, where is Carrot rn? tbh I was hoping she would join the crew

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (May 20, 2022)

Happy Bday @Bernkastel!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (May 20, 2022)

Happy birthday  @Bernkastel 

Reiju > Boa Hancock btw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (May 20, 2022)

@Bernkastel hbd bud

if you like hollow knight, check out ender lilies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Perrin (May 21, 2022)

jesusus said:


> So you went through 4 years undergrad, took the MCAT, and applied to many schools, finally got accepted in one, then 4 years med school and another 4 years of residency I see, and have a lot of debt.  What pushed you to pursue such a gruelling career?


No i trained in England before uni became expensive. Got rid of debt Year’s ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jesusus (May 21, 2022)




----------



## Bernkastel (May 21, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @Bernkastel!


Thank you  


Gledania said:


> Happy birthday  @Bernkastel
> 
> Reiju < Boa Hancock btw


Thanks and I agree  


trance said:


> @Bernkastel hbd bud
> 
> if you like hollow knight, check out ender lilies


Thanks  

I have already completed ender lilies. It was really nice but much easier than HK.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Bernkastel  !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Perrin (May 21, 2022)

Happy birthday

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (May 21, 2022)

@Light D Lamperouge  You're still a lewd man huh.


Stop sending me nudes

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## DeVision (May 21, 2022)

@Bernkastel happy birthday.
Only for today I'll let you have Boa.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Ruse (May 21, 2022)

Anyone got that edit of Urouge in full body haki?


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 21, 2022)

@trance how you get the bonfire as your title


----------



## Nello (May 21, 2022)

Why is French so fucking hot


----------



## trance (May 21, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @trance how you get the bonfire as your title


cc points that you can spend

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KBD (May 21, 2022)

how the fuck does someone like @trance earn any god damn cc points 

this is some bullshit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (May 21, 2022)

KBD said:


> how the fuck does someone like @trance earn any god damn cc points
> 
> this is some bullshit


Whats a cc point? As the mods favey can i get any?


----------



## Perrin (May 21, 2022)

trance said:


> betting


The next world leader to be elected will say they want to bring unity to wherever they are from and fail.


----------



## KBD (May 21, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Whats a cc point? As the mods favey can i get any?


you need to like play forum games and win, create content for contests - take a picture of your meal or Christmas decorations stuff like that - make accurate predictions etc.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## January (May 21, 2022)

Easy way to get CC points, write chapter Prediction in the Prediction/Discuss thread.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Perrin (May 21, 2022)

None of that is really my style but thanks for info


----------



## January (May 21, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Whats a cc point? As the mods favey can i get any?


CC points allow you to buy Large Avatar, Sig, Custom titles and few other benefits.

you win CC points by participating in contests held in contest central, and in OL, you can win them in the prediction thread


----------



## KBD (May 21, 2022)

January said:


> Easy way to get CC points, write chapter Prediction in the Prediction/Discuss thread.


I predicted all of Kaidos victories  every week I said he would win 

I get nothing, zero, zilch! 

stingy ass mod hoes took my CC points - slipped them under their garters and walked out

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (May 21, 2022)

KBD said:


> I predicted all of Kaidos victories  every week I said he would win
> 
> I get nothing, zero, zilch!
> 
> stingy ass mod hoes took my CC points - slipped them under their garters and walked out


Need to be more precise than that I supposed, the rules are a bit annoying

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 21, 2022)

Imagine Big Mom sings _"Mamãe Eu Quero"_.


----------



## Redline (May 21, 2022)




----------



## jesusus (May 21, 2022)

I hate reaction videos 

Why do people enjoy watching some bozo and his gaping mouth blabbing stuff to a video? Are their reaction and words so much more divine than your own? 

Youtube content is stale bread


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 21, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Bernkastel (May 21, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @Bernkastel happy birthday.
> Only for today I'll let you have Boa.


No one can have Boa, Boa has you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2022)

Ruse said:


> Anyone got that edit of Urouge in full body haki?


No......show us.
Microsoft about to go in.


----------



## Shanks (May 21, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Bernkastel  !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 21, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Microsoft about to go in.


Sounds likely.... likely... likely.

and yet...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 21, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Sounds likely.... likely... likely.
> 
> and yet...


Especially with some Ls they have been taking lately.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mysticreader (May 21, 2022)

Happy Bday @Mrdude, @Renegade Knight and @Vengarl!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vengarl (May 21, 2022)

@Mysticreader thanks my guy! 5 years older than One Piece itself I'm an old mf

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (May 22, 2022)

Nello said:


> Why is French so fucking hot





Perrin said:


> Low expectations



Damn.

In one time I didn't understand neither what he said nor what your answer meant.

Wdym by "hot" ?
What does this have to do with expectations ?


----------



## Perrin (May 22, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Damn.
> 
> In one time I didn't understand neither what he said nor what your answer meant.
> 
> ...


Hot is a frequent synonym for sexy / attractive.
Low expectations as a response is a put down suggesting he’s easily pleased.


----------



## jesusus (May 22, 2022)

When is Disney going to buy all of everything? I can't wait to live in a permanent Disney World

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Gledania (May 22, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Hot is a frequent synonym for sexy / attractive.
> Low expectations as a response is a put down suggesting he’s easily pleased.


He said french tho.
Not french poeple.


----------



## Perrin (May 22, 2022)

Gledania said:


> He said french tho.
> Not french poeple.


Yes. Some people find languages & dialects attractive/sexy.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## KBD (May 22, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gledania (May 22, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Yes. Some people find languages & dialects attractive/sexy.



True.
Spanish  >>>>>
What about you ?


----------



## Perrin (May 22, 2022)

Gledania said:


> True.
> Spanish  >>>>>
> What about you ?


*FULL CAPSLOCK BOLDED ITALICS  *

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Louis-954 (May 22, 2022)

So how's everyone's day going?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Perrin (May 22, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> So how's everyone's day going?


Good thanks, the calm before the storm. Lifes about to get reaaaaaaal soon and u probs won’t see much of me for 6weeks

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Gledania (May 22, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> So how's everyone's day going?


Frustrated.

Workout for à fucking week expecting to lose weight.

Turns out I've lost nothing

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (May 22, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Frustrated.
> 
> Workout for à fucking week expecting to lose weight.
> 
> Turns out I've lost nothing


In a week XD

Don't be discouraged just make it part of your routine and try to have fun with it instead.


----------



## Louis-954 (May 22, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Frustrated.
> 
> Workout for à fucking week expecting to lose weight.
> 
> Turns out I've lost nothing


I'm also currently on a weight loss x fitness journey. Wanna DM and talk about it?


----------



## trance (May 22, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Frustrated.
> 
> Workout for à fucking week expecting to lose weight.
> 
> Turns out I've lost nothing


gotta be on a calorie deficit to lose weight gled


----------



## Louis-954 (May 22, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Good thanks, the calm before the storm. Lifes about to get reaaaaaaal soon and u probs won’t see much of me for 6weeks


6 weeks without Perrin?! There goes the OL's comedic relief. Hope all is well with you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Perrin (May 22, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> 6 weeks without Perrin?! There goes the OL's comedic relief. Hope all is well with you.


Aw cheers bud,
we’ve come a ways 
since the days 
of the fuck perrin phase

All is actually going really well just gonna need intense personal time management to reach some dreams that have finally come together.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## KBD (May 22, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Good thanks, the calm before the storm. Lifes about to get reaaaaaaal soon and u probs won’t see much of me for 6weeks




Good luck on your trials  



Perrin said:


> Aw cheers bud,
> we’ve come a ways
> since the days
> of the fuck perrin phase
> ...


Wtf is time management? I can grasp the concept but it seems very foreign to me. I have outsourced something vaguely similar to my coffee machine and alarm clock however.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MO (May 22, 2022)

why was I logged out? Had to reset my password.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## January (May 22, 2022)

MO said:


> why was I logged out? Had to reset my password.


It was an anticipatory measure inline with rumours of BM getting back up

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redline (May 22, 2022)

Let's go lukaaaaa!! Mavs in 7!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 22, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Good thanks, the calm before the storm. Lifes about to get reaaaaaaal soon and u probs won’t see much of me for 6weeks


Good luck.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 22, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | GODA 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## jesusus (May 23, 2022)

I'll be stepping in for Perrin while he's away. 

What kind of posts does he make again? I was banned consecuctively for the past few weeks so my memory is rusty, forgive me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (May 23, 2022)

jesusus said:


> I'll be stepping in for Perrin while he's away.
> 
> What kind of posts does he make again? I was banned consecuctively for the past few weeks so my memory is rusty, forgive me.


Very optimistic of you to think you can just step in his shoes like that  

But very well: we do Karaoke on Tuesdays, by Friday latest Perrin has pmd me nudes and on the weekend we drink.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (May 23, 2022)

jesusus said:


> I'll be stepping in for Perrin while he's away.
> 
> What kind of posts does he make again? I was banned consecuctively for the past few weeks so my memory is rusty, forgive me.


Aw I’m flattered. I shouldn’t be out of commission for another week or two yet but when the time comes:
1. Be pleasant, don’t do anything that’ll get u banned.
2. Concede if ur wrong.
3. Make witty one liners. 
4. Recognise inter-user relationships and use them to stoke tensions / poke fun.
5. Pretend to be a doctor.
6. Make games based on emojis.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## jesusus (May 23, 2022)

I have a feeling I'm gonna get banned again.   See you guys in a month.


----------



## KBD (May 23, 2022)

jesusus said:


> I have a feeling I'm gonna get banned again.   See you guys in a month.


but why


----------



## jesusus (May 23, 2022)

KBD said:


> but why


Just a hunch.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## January (May 23, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Just a hunch.


You’re goddamn right

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jesusus (May 23, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (May 23, 2022)

the best thing is that @jesusus thinks @January is joking.

You have already become his victim... his prey...

earlier today it was @January who got @Charlotte D. Kurisu 's post deleted in the predictions

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## January (May 23, 2022)

KBD said:


> the best thing is that @jesusus thinks @January is joking.
> 
> You have already become his victim... his prey...
> 
> earlier today it was @January who got @Charlotte D. Kurisu 's post deleted in the predictions

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2022)

KBD said:


> earlier today it was @January who got @Charlotte D. Kurisu 's post deleted in the predictions



@January I hope a rat crawls up your tits in your sleep tonight

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## January (May 23, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @January I hope a rat crawls up your tits in your sleep tonight


i've got a cat, i believe she'll protect me when i sleep at night. 

only problem is, she's afraid of rats

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## January (May 23, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> @January I hope a rat crawls up your tits in your sleep tonight


but seriously bro, i get the humor but boiling gifs of rats isn't something you'd expect on Monday mornings.

There's a thing called musophobia, fear of rodents which some people have. While i'm okay with rodents, watching them boiled isn't fun experience.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (May 23, 2022)

January said:


> i've got a cat, i believe she'll protect me when i sleep at night.
> 
> only problem is, *she's afraid of rats*



Who isn't?
(ninja turtles don't count)

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2022)

January said:


> There's a thing called musophobia, fear of rodents which some people have. While i'm okay with rodents, watching them boiled isn't fun experience.



Well, get ready to overcome that fear during the eventual nuclear winter

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Who isn't?
> (ninja turtles don't count)



It's a fucking rat. 

Your species created nukes and democracy. 

Tell me which is scarier?


----------



## DeVision (May 23, 2022)

Charlotte D. Kurisu said:


> It's a fucking rat.
> 
> Your species created nukes and democracy.
> 
> Tell me which is scarier?



You a fucking racist? Get the fuck outta here. 
(rat is scarier)

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Perrin (May 23, 2022)

DeVision said:


> You a fucking racist? Get the fuck outta here.
> (rat is scarier)


Humans aren’t a race, they’re a religion.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (May 23, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Humans aren’t a race, they’re a religion.



What kind of doctor are you? You get the fuck outta here too you quack.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 23, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Humans aren’t a race, they’re a religion.



They're an infestation.

*#Cthulhu2024*

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (May 23, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Amen



Ave Maria?


----------



## Perrin (May 23, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Ave Maria?


No you have her.


----------



## DeVision (May 23, 2022)

Perrin said:


> No you have her.



Now you too? I'm no damn italian. Rasists.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (May 23, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Now you too? I'm no damn italian. Rasists.


Why you making fun of us?


----------



## DeVision (May 24, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Why you making fun of us?



Who are "us"?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 24, 2022)

I am so sleepy, and so bored.


----------



## shieldbounce (May 24, 2022)

Tomorrow is my day off. No work tomorrow.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lurko (May 24, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Who are "us"?


Italians.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## shieldbounce (May 24, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Italians.


You're Italian?

*Spoiler*: __ 



Italian American, or straight from Italy?


----------



## Nello (May 24, 2022)

If I see any more Americans who deadass say they're Italian or Irish or whatever i'm gonna start burning American flags

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## January (May 24, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Who are "us"?


The beings of higher dimensions

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## jesusus (May 24, 2022)

How is your day going, my fellow OL convo compadres?

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Lurko (May 24, 2022)

shieldbounce said:


> You're Italian?
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


My grandfather is from Italy and I have Puerto rican blood.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (May 24, 2022)

Nello said:


> Why is French so fucking hot

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## DeVision (May 24, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Italians.



Wait. Italians are human?
I thought they were dwarfs with their 1,50 m height.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Nello (May 24, 2022)

Thank you for this gift

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nello (May 24, 2022)

Definitely gonna be replaying that video in my dreams tonight


----------



## KBD (May 24, 2022)

Nello said:


> Definitely gonna be replaying that video in my dreams tonight


welcome to the club

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## trance (May 24, 2022)

@January a fed confirmed 

you love getting people banned don't you?  

(that meme will never not be funny)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (May 24, 2022)

trance said:


> @January a fed confirmed
> 
> you love getting people banned don't you?
> 
> (that meme will never not be funny)


You're wrong  

People like getting banned.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (May 24, 2022)

January said:


> You're wrong
> 
> People like getting banned.


let's get one thing straight, i'm never wrong


----------



## January (May 24, 2022)

trance said:


> let's get one thing straight, i'm never wrong


you're right

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 24, 2022)

Ah! Alizee. That old dream waifu of my past.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (May 24, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Wait. Italians are human?
> I thought they were dwarfs with their 1,50 m height.


Five ten is normal.


----------



## DeVision (May 24, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Five ten is normal.


Five ten? Wtf? Learn the SI units already you american bum. 
Claiming to be italian, and using feet, fingers and whatever to measure height. Get the fuck outta here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (May 24, 2022)

Luka needs to go a good team.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Redline (May 24, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Luka needs to go a good team.


Yeah or rather someone need to go there ..like embid or jokic or Gianni's after Milwaukee, it's my dream Gianni's and Luka in the same team..they can begin a dinasty


----------



## Perrin (May 24, 2022)

At the moment I’m lying down so maybe just 10inches tall

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (May 24, 2022)

I always wanted to visit Italy because of Assassin's Creed 2. Yes, I sound like a Italiboo but it looks like a nice place from AC2.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Potato Salad (May 24, 2022)

Monthly OL check, what is the state of the OL?


----------



## Potato Salad (May 24, 2022)

Also hiy Mickey Mouse


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2022)

GANDO said:


> Monthly OL check, what is the state of the OL?


Below average, people are maturing too much. And started developing this disease called a life. Symptoms seem to be responsibilities, job, and ugh.......relations with another person. 


GANDO said:


> Also hiy Mickey Mouse


Yo.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## jesusus (May 24, 2022)

Why does time move by so fast?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (May 24, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Fuck Luka.


Curry is about to get his fourth ring so I'm chill. I'ts too late.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Curry is about to get his fourth ring so I'm chill. I'ts too late.


Since the Heat and Celtics are beating the shit out of each other......maybe. if Luka can force a game 6 then Warriors may be in trouble.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (May 24, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Since the Heat and Celtics are beating the shit out of each other......maybe. if Luka can force a game 6 then Warriors vs Celtics.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jesusus (May 24, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 24, 2022)

As a Lakers fan......I guess I will still call myself.......that match up hurts me to the core....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (May 25, 2022)

jesusus said:


> I always wanted to visit Italy because of Assassin's Creed 2. Yes, I sound like a Italiboo but it looks like a nice place from AC2.


Bruh

That game made me such an Italiboo I started learning Italian and visited Florence + Venice while listening to AC2 music. It was lit


----------



## Nello (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (May 25, 2022)

What is happening here? I've been ultra busy loosing money in the share market

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (May 25, 2022)

Bruh, gotta eat chicken wings for the next year or so... no more Japanese Wagu meat.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (May 25, 2022)

LUKA

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Perrin (May 25, 2022)

Lurko said:


> LUKA


Silencio bruno

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Perrin (May 25, 2022)

Okay. Bye for now chaps, see u in a few weeks.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## KBD (May 25, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Okay. Bye for now chaps, see u in a few weeks.


----------



## Kobe (May 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Potato Salad (May 25, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Below average, people are maturing too much. And started developing this disease called a life. Symptoms seem to be responsibilities, job, and ugh.......relations with another person.


Ahh shucks that's  was  sup tho, shoutouts to the  hustlers pimps and playas  tryna get their bags right!

  for the weebs still here we should be ashamed of ourselves.....

















for not bringing more weebs  in the OL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (May 25, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Silencio bruno


U


----------



## Lurko (May 25, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Bruh, gotta eat chicken wings for the next year or so... no more Japanese Wagu meat.


You need to save money.


----------



## jesusus (May 25, 2022)

Nello said:


> Bruh
> 
> That game made me such an Italiboo I started learning Italian and visited Florence + Venice while listening to AC2 music. It was lit


I still havent learned italian and visited venice yet.  

AC1 and AC2 were peak Assassin's Creed. Then it started to mutate into some fanfiction and Ubisoft bloated the series with quantity over quality.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Redline (May 25, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Below average, people are maturing too much. And started developing this disease called a life. Symptoms seem to be responsibilities, job, and ugh.......relations with another person.
> 
> Yo.


I will always behave like a perv teen when I am around here lol thanks goda

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (May 25, 2022)

jesusus said:


> I still havent learned italian and visited venice yet.
> 
> AC1 and AC2 were peak Assassin's Creed. Then it started to mutate into some fanfiction and Ubisoft bloated the series with quantity over quality.


Venice aka Venezia is the facto the most stunning and beautiful city of the whole world! There is nothing like it, not even Rome best Venice.. IMHO..

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (May 25, 2022)

Lurko said:


> LUKA


Let's make it 3 -2 now!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (May 25, 2022)

Sad news..I agree with Kerr


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2022)

Shanks said:


> What is happening here? I've been ultra busy loosing money in the share market


You have put bad faith somewhere or something has just straight betrayed you.....like a state.....


Redline said:


> I will always behave like a perv teen when I am around here lol thanks goda


I swear I think you are a buttoned up cut throat businessman when you are off of here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 25, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 25, 2022)

A scam got scammed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shanks (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Redline (May 26, 2022)

We love french girls..and they love us back!..


----------



## jesusus (May 26, 2022)

M-Morning!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Redline (May 26, 2022)

jesusus said:


> M-Morning!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 26, 2022)

jesusus said:


> M-Morning!


Why is your sig so long!?

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (May 26, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Why is your sig so long!?



Long sigs are the equivalent to big swords in One Piece.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (May 26, 2022)




----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 26, 2022)

Man!…… Jeddah-Season? Riyadh-Season? If those events really make people happy, good for them. Me? I’m not amused in the slightest.


----------



## trance (May 27, 2022)

wake up OLC its friday damnit!


----------



## KBD (May 27, 2022)

trance said:


> wake up OLC its friday damnit!


don't spank me so hard trance-dono yamete

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trance (May 27, 2022)

KBD said:


> don't spank me so hard trance-dono yamete


greetings KBD san


----------



## KBD (May 27, 2022)

trance said:


> greetings KBD san


what's good?


----------



## jesusus (May 27, 2022)

Don't worry. I am here.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 27, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (May 27, 2022)

KBD said:


> what's good?


just got out of class
work in a couple hours 
then the gym 
then just chill at the end

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (May 27, 2022)

trance said:


> just got out of class
> work in a couple hours
> then the gym
> then just chill at the end


that sounds way too productive 

I had a few days off thanks to some Jesus biz, I sleeps

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (May 27, 2022)

trance said:


> just got out of class
> work in a couple hours
> then the gym
> then just chill at the end


Excellent
It's important for us Kaido bros to stay fit so we can represent our hero

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## KBD (May 27, 2022)

Nello said:


> Excellent
> It's important for us Kaido bros to stay fit so we can represent our hero


you think that cum breath is a Kaido bro?  



trance said:


> i'm pretty sure oda had more fun drawimg WB than kaido and BM's dumb asses


yo check him out  

dude goes to school and he has the audacity to call professor Kaido a dumb ass.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nello (May 27, 2022)

KBD said:


> you think that cum breath is a Kaido bro?
> 
> 
> yo check him out
> ...


Everyone who goes to the gym is a Kaido bro whether they know it or not

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (May 27, 2022)

Nello said:


> Everyone who goes to the gym is a Kaido bro whether they know it or not


unless they spike their protein shakes with some sake and cry between sets they aint

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nello (May 27, 2022)

KBD said:


> unless they spike their protein shakes with some sake and cry between sets they aint


Definitely gonna try this some time

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (May 27, 2022)




----------



## Redline (May 27, 2022)

How many post do we need to wrap this up!? I hope it last forever


----------



## KBD (May 27, 2022)

Redline said:


> How many post do we need to wrap this up!? I hope it last forever


another 5k unless Mickey moves the goalpost again

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (May 27, 2022)

KBD said:


> another 5k unless Mickey moves the goalpost again


How's the monkey shoulder mate?


----------



## KBD (May 27, 2022)

Redline said:


> How's the monkey shoulder mate?


only when I admit defeat will I have some

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## trance (May 27, 2022)

i almost forgot  was a thing


----------



## trance (May 27, 2022)

wake up in the morning and load my handgun

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (May 27, 2022)

i'll have my coffee with some TNT please

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (May 27, 2022)

walk outside and embrace god's overwhelming spite

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 27, 2022)

What's monkey shoulder?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## trance (May 27, 2022)

go back in time to drop it low for the french revolution


----------



## trance (May 27, 2022)

succulent angel head! now for only 3 easy payments of your impotent soul


----------



## jesusus (May 27, 2022)

Only 5% of emotes are ever used. I think everyone should claim 3 emotes their signature ones, and use them every often. Of course users will have overlapping emotes, so that's why you should pick three

I claim: 

Then, I have the additional non-NF emotes of my own to use, free from the powers of the Admins.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 27, 2022)

This week’s chapter is called “HONOR”, right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## trance (May 27, 2022)

my 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (May 28, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> What's monkey shoulder?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KBD (May 28, 2022)

trance said:


> i almost forgot  was a thing


I saw you use it to encourage anti KBD forces in the OBD...


----------



## trance (May 28, 2022)

KBD said:


> I saw you use it to encourage anti KBD forces in the OBD...


 


*Spoiler*: __ 



we can chad it out


----------



## KBD (May 28, 2022)

trance said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> we can chad it out


certainly


----------



## DeVision (May 28, 2022)

@Flame Jimmy is a motherfucking God among men.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Nello (May 28, 2022)

I should start learning French


----------



## trance (May 28, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yo.......who let @trance back in?


----------



## trance (May 28, 2022)

KBD said:


> certainly


your move first


----------



## KBD (May 28, 2022)

trance said:


> your move first


you finna get burnt at that stake of yours, you witch

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (May 28, 2022)

KBD said:


> you finna get burnt at that stake of yours, you witch


i will erase your entire family tree

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (May 28, 2022)

trance said:


> i will erase your entire family tree


My family doesn't grow on a tree, lol, you dumb fuck. what the heck


----------



## KBD (May 28, 2022)

you think Im dropping you these posts in the middle of photosynthesis as I spend my life as a spring leaf or something? 

get out of here

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (May 28, 2022)

ok @trance , there there...


----------



## trance (May 28, 2022)

KBD said:


> ok @trance , there there...


----------



## Redline (May 28, 2022)

trance said:


>


----------



## Redline (May 28, 2022)




----------



## trance (May 28, 2022)

why is @KBD banned?


----------



## Nello (May 28, 2022)

Feels like there's regularly someone getting banned. How are you doing it


----------



## jesusus (May 28, 2022)

Disney sucks

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shanks (May 28, 2022)

Everything Disney is awesome.. I might buy their shares.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 29, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Disney sucks


Reported.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 29, 2022)

*Question:* Who is @Mickey Mouse's partner in crime?


----------



## Irene (May 29, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> *Question:* Who is @Mickey Mouse's partner in crime?


@DeVision

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 29, 2022)

Irene said:


> @DeVision


----------



## Irene (May 29, 2022)

It is so freaking hot today and yesterday and it is not summer yet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jesusus (May 29, 2022)

Yes. If I were All-Powerful, I would shunt the Earth 10 miles further from the sun

 Also when it's hot, it's harder to think straight without 10,000 UV rays raining down on you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rinoa (May 29, 2022)

@Soca

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## January (May 29, 2022)

It's released, only 2 eps so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (May 29, 2022)

January said:


> It's released, only 2 eps so far


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2022)

Irene said:


> @DeVision


@Mickey Mouse

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 29, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @Mickey Mouse

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## January (May 29, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @Mickey Mouse


Does this mean you'll sell @Mickey Mouse when you get caught?


----------



## Soca (May 29, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> @Soca

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Irene (May 29, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @Mickey Mouse


We love seeing besties

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Irene (May 29, 2022)

Anya is so loveable

But my fav is Yor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2022)

January said:


> Does this mean you'll sell @Mickey Mouse when you get caught?



Get caught?
As if they had the guts to go after legends.



Irene said:


> We love seeing besties



How are you Nana?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Irene (May 29, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Get caught?
> As if they had the guts to go after legends.
> 
> 
> ...


I am doing good 

Not good financially though 
hbu?

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Irene (May 29, 2022)

@Alibaba Saluja come here bestie

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (May 29, 2022)

Does fanverse  has something like fanverse coin?


----------



## MrPopo (May 29, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> Does fanverse  has something like fanverse coin?


It has subscriptions


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 29, 2022)

@DeVision make me an offer i cant refuse


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @DeVision make me an offer i cant refuse


I don't need anything from you right now.
So no offers gonna e made today.


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2022)

Irene said:


> I am doing good
> 
> Not good financially though
> hbu?



Let me guess, you want to travel? 

I'm doing good. Kinda.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 29, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I don't need anything from you right now.
> So no offers gonna e made today.




But...what if I told you I had Luka's phone number


----------



## DeVision (May 29, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> But...what if I told you I had Luka's phone number



What if I told you I could get a hold of it myself?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 29, 2022)

DeVision said:


> What if I told you I could get a hold of it myself?


And then to stop asking questions,  @Captain Quincy  .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (May 29, 2022)

Irene said:


> Anya is so loveable
> 
> But my fav is Yor


My favorite besides Anya is Loid. I kinda want to cosplay him but I don't want to bleach my hair. I did that when I was younger and wanted to be Naruto and i'm done with that phase now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Irene (May 29, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Let me guess, you want to travel?
> 
> I'm doing good. Kinda.


Yes asap  haha

But I can't afford shit

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Irene (May 29, 2022)

Nello said:


> My favorite besides Anya is Loid. I kinda want to cosplay him but I don't want to bleach my hair. I did that when I was younger and wanted to be Naruto and i'm done with that phase now


U didn't wear a wig but bleached your hair  

That some dedication

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Irene (May 29, 2022)

Loids character is interesting, I can relate with him whenever he feels stressed  

But I like Yors duality, she is so wholesome and dangerous


----------



## Nello (May 29, 2022)

Irene said:


> U didn't wear a wig but bleached your hair
> 
> That some dedication


I mean that wasn't for a cosplay, I just thought it would look cool

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Irene (May 29, 2022)

Nello said:


> I mean that wasn't for a cosplay, I just thought it would look cool


I wanna try bleaching my hair too but I don't wanna get bald 
 
I heard it ruins hair a lot lol


----------



## Nello (May 29, 2022)

Irene said:


> I wanna try bleaching my hair too but I don't wanna get bald
> 
> I heard it ruins hair a lot lol


I just used conditioner and it was perfect but it probably depends on your hair

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Nello (May 29, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (May 29, 2022)

Blessed


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 29, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 29, 2022)

320


----------



## Yumi Zoro (May 29, 2022)

@convict is there something like fanverse coin on this forum?


----------



## Irene (May 29, 2022)

It's been a while let's see my power

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Irene (May 29, 2022)

2 100


----------



## Dead Precedence (May 29, 2022)

Just dropping by to say that Tsukutsun, aka Yamcha's long lost twin, is the strongest mortal in the Toriyama mythos.  

If yamcha breaks his limiter then maybe he can surpass the Saiyans after all. Next arc, when he comes back he will fuse with his long lost brother (like how piccolo did with Nail) and will be able to overpower the next villain who will have toonforce powers. Remember enraged Tsukutsun was stronger than Arale, so Awakaned limit break yamcha fused with his twin will be>Beerus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 29, 2022)

Irene said:


> Yes asap  haha
> 
> But I can't afford shit


Ha! You are broke!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 29, 2022)

@Redline @Lurko @DeVision 

I am not watching the finals. Do not talk about the finals her.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 29, 2022)

2 teams i dont care about in the finals again

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Irene (May 30, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Ha! You are broke!


I left my job this month 


Idk how i will survive

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (May 30, 2022)

Irene said:


> I left my job this month
> 
> 
> Idk how i will survive


Job market is still hot hot hot. You should be able to find something better and higher pay.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Irene (May 30, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Job market is still hot hot hot. You should be able to find something better and higher pay.


The thing I am not looking for job rn, I am trying to focus on my exams first

Maybe I will look for another job after I am done

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 30, 2022)

Who is the “*Master Of Ecchi*” in the FV universe?


----------



## DeVision (May 30, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Who is the “*Master Of Ecchi*” in the FV universe?


@Light D Lamperouge

Reactions: Agree 3 | Informative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## January (May 30, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @Light D Lamperouge


I second that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (May 30, 2022)

Hello, this is Perrin speaking.

I am the esteemed physician among my colleagues and my knowledge is unrivalled. I have to say, the weird occult like spiritual practices of a certain user @jesusus, is unproven to help anyone, and I strongly advise against drinking unfiltered swamp water as a medical remedy.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 30, 2022)

If we can have a FanVerse version of...

Like who are the funny duo who are at each other's throat in FV?


----------



## Redline (May 30, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Redline @Lurko @DeVision
> 
> I am not watching the finals. Do not talk about the finals her.


Miami o no Miami? Those finals are a classic of the new era ,  i sure would have liked different teams although those two seems to be the best we get


----------



## jesusus (May 30, 2022)

Hello, Perrin again.

Remember, one big mac a day keeps the doctor in pay!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 30, 2022)

Redline said:


> Miami o no Miami? Those finals are a classic of the new era ,  i sure would have liked different teams although those two seems to be the best we get


Fuck the classic of this era.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (May 30, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Fuck the classic of this era.


Just the way It Is mate..still Nba basketball finals... I wanted Dallas vs Milwaukee or rather dreamed  sob..


----------



## Redline (May 30, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Fuck the classic of this era.


Not a Gs fan i assume! Just likes Chuck.xd i  am not A GS fan but tatum Is One of the new Gen to watch out for the future ..and steph? Well when he Is hot he cant miss a 3 from anywhere lol


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 30, 2022)

Redline said:


> Just the way It Is mate..still Nba basketball finals... I wanted Dallas vs Milwaukee or rather dreamed  sob..





Redline said:


> Not a Gs fan i assume! Just likes Chuck.xd i  am not A GS fan but tatut Is One of the new Gan to watch out for the future ..and steph? Well when he Is hot he cant miss a 3 from anywhere lol


I am a Lakers fan. Celtics and a division rival in the finals. Fuck both those teams.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DeVision (May 30, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am a Lakers fan. Celtics and a division rival in the finals. Fuck both those teams.



What I hate more than the Celtics, are the overconfident fans.

I want Steph to bury them. But I don't want Green to win. That guy is scum.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (May 30, 2022)




----------



## T.D.A (May 30, 2022)

DeVision said:


> What I hate more than the Celtics, are the overconfident fans.
> 
> I want Steph to bury them. But I don't want Green to win. That guy is scum.



Curry, Green, Clay etc and the Warrior fans are the most arrogant out of the two

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 30, 2022)

DeVision said:


> What I hate more than the Celtics, are the overconfident fans.
> 
> I want Steph to bury them. But I don't want Green to win. That guy is scum.





T.D.A said:


> Curry, Green, Clay etc and the Warrior fans are the most arrogant out of the two


Lose-lose situation.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 30, 2022)

All those moments will be lost in time like tears in rain.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 30, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> All those moments will be lost in time like tears in rain.


.........that sounds like @Alibaba Saluja  talk.......


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 30, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> .........that sounds like @Alibaba Saluja  talk.......


Oh boy!  
is he even alive? I don’t see him recently.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Oh boy!
> is he even alive? I don’t see him recently.


Working more often then not last time I remember.


----------



## January (May 31, 2022)

@Alibaba Saluja  went on a roadtrip and never came back

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (May 31, 2022)

January said:


> @Alibaba Saluja  went on a roadtrip and never came back



If we follow his steps now.... 

That's a typical plot for a horror movie

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## January (May 31, 2022)

DeVision said:


> If we follow his steps now....
> 
> That's a typical plot for a horror movie


They say, his last visited site was a Disneyland

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (May 31, 2022)

DeVision said:


> If we follow his steps now....
> 
> That's a typical plot for a horror movie


Don’t worry. Today, I watched a very helpful video tutorial on “How To Make a Tool To Survive a Zombie Apocalypse without Hat”


----------



## Redline (May 31, 2022)

@Mysticreader    as you asked...xd
American dream lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 31, 2022)

Yo.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | GODA 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Redline (May 31, 2022)

January said:


> @Alibaba Saluja  went on a roadtrip and never came back



This is a must see movie lol


----------



## jesusus (May 31, 2022)

I have watched zero movies released in the past 3 years

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## convict (May 31, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> @convict is there something like fanverse coin on this forum?




Closest thing are CC points:


My man looks like you have 10 points available

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (May 31, 2022)

@KBD


----------



## trance (May 31, 2022)

what he's STILL banned?


----------



## trance (May 31, 2022)

@A Optimistic what did KBD get banned for?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## January (May 31, 2022)

trance said:


> @A Optimistic what did KBD get banned for?


Lost a bet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (May 31, 2022)

January said:


> Lost a bet


So he won some well earned holidays.. XD

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Redline (May 31, 2022)

Hey @Lurko  tag this and I will make you change 4 digits in one go..I can't find your post FFS

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## trance (May 31, 2022)

January said:


> Lost a bet


w-wait really?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Lurko (May 31, 2022)

Redline said:


> Hey @Lurko  tag this and I will make you change 4 digits in one go..I can't find your post FFS


I'll kick your ass if it happens.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (May 31, 2022)

Lurko said:


> I'll kick your ass if it happens.


Done...140 million reached!! Xd


----------



## Lurko (May 31, 2022)

Redline said:


> Done...140 million reached!! Xd


----------



## Redline (May 31, 2022)

Lurko said:


>


Which topic?


----------



## Redline (May 31, 2022)

Lurko said:


>


Mission accomplished!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2022)

January said:


> They say, his last visited site was a Disneyland


That is close to slander.  


jesusus said:


> I have watched zero movies released in the past 3 years


Have you at least been streaming!?........on Disney+........


----------



## Lurko (May 31, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That is close to slander.
> 
> Have you at least been streaming!?........on Disney+........


Obi-wan already looks like a bitch.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (May 31, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Don’t worry. Today, I watched a very helpful video tutorial on “How To Make a Tool To Survive a Zombie Apocalypse without Hat”



You made me watch this for 10 seconds which I'll never get back.
Fuck you!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (May 31, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That is close to slander.


When you see this kinda stuff, i dunno what to say man

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Obi-wan already looks like a bitch.


 


January said:


> When you see this kinda stuff, i dunno what to say man


You do not interrupt a meeting between me and SpongeBob.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## January (May 31, 2022)

@Irene Jan >>>>>>>>May

Reactions: Funny 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 31, 2022)

I've arrived 

Chosen by God himself

To teach you infidels 

The way of the Waifu

The Waifu Sect has arrived to Bring the Light on your Souls tainted by the Dark Desires of the Flesh
​

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 3


----------



## January (May 31, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I've arrived
> 
> Chosen by God himself
> 
> ...


Praise thy lord for @Alibaba Saluja has arrived.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I've arrived
> 
> Chosen by God himself
> 
> ...


He lives! And his Waifus remain intact. Praise Gilgamesh!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2022)

January said:


> @Irene Jan >>>>>>>>May



@Irene  ........right call.

Reactions: Optimistic 2


----------



## Irene (May 31, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I've arrived
> 
> Chosen by God himself
> 
> ...


Are u ready for a bet my bestie?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2022)

OK I NOW SEE WHY @January  REACTED THE WAY HE DID! 


@Irene  Get out! You are misbehaving on purpose now and I will not oblige by this! Come back with a better attitude!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (May 31, 2022)

Irene said:


> Are u ready for a bet my bestie?



I'm ready bestie




3 rounds of dice

Highest value in each round wins

Ladies first ofc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (May 31, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I've arrived
> 
> Chosen by God himself
> 
> ...


Son of a bitch

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (May 31, 2022)

Now we can finally ride this thread to the sunset, almost everyone is here.


----------



## Irene (May 31, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm ready bestie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Let's see

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## trance (May 31, 2022)

@KBD welcome back ya cunt

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Irene (May 31, 2022)

The new dice system is confusing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KBD (May 31, 2022)

trance said:


> @KBD welcome back ya cunt


Banned in the mod free zone,  

We have been lax with security

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 31, 2022)

Irene said:


> Let's see



I'm preparing your avy as I roll

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Irene (May 31, 2022)

Damn i am rusty af

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## trance (May 31, 2022)

KBD said:


> Banned in the mod free zone,
> 
> We have been lax with security


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> I'm preparing your avy as I roll


Make @Irene  Get a better attitude as the prize.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redline (May 31, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You do not interrupt a meeting between me and SpongeBob.


----------



## 青月光 (May 31, 2022)

Irene said:


> Damn i am rusty af



One Mashiro Shiina avy for my bestie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 31, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Make @Irene  Get a better attitude as the prize.



You know..

Stuff happened

So now me and @Irene are...

You know what I mean


----------



## Irene (May 31, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> One Mashiro Shiina avy for my bestie


I will use it on wg instead

I just changed mine here

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 31, 2022)

Irene said:


> I will use it on wg instead
> 
> I just changed mine here



Even better

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Irene (May 31, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You know..
> 
> Stuff happened
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Irene (May 31, 2022)

Ugh jealousy is a bitch


----------



## KBD (May 31, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You know..
> 
> Stuff happened
> 
> ...


Playing hide and seek on a hot summers day? 

No peeking, Ali Baba

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (May 31, 2022)

KBD said:


> Playing hide and seek on a hot summers day?
> 
> No peeking, Ali Baba



We started talking on forums

Then we started talked on disc

Before we knew it a spark had lightened up in our hearts

Until the day came where I threw everything away for the chance to be with her, like a knight who gives up on his duty to follow his heart for the princess

We met personally and it was an encounter written in the stars

Two people fated to meet in this big world

And the rest is history

Reactions: Creative 2


----------



## 青月光 (May 31, 2022)

I should start writing poems.

Hours spent watching romcons were not in vain after all


----------



## KBD (May 31, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> We started talking on forums
> 
> Then we started talked on disc
> 
> ...


My expectations were really low here, a simple game of hide and seek and you still managed  disappoint me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Irene (May 31, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> We started talking on forums
> 
> Then we started talked on disc
> 
> ...


Lies, u left for a 'smoke' before paying the bills and I had to wash the dishes that day


#never_trust_men

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## jesusus (May 31, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That is close to slander.
> 
> Have you at least been streaming!?........on Disney+........


Me?  ...............Paying to watch movies? ..........Paying to watch Disney movies?


----------



## KBD (May 31, 2022)

But it's ok, you can take me to McDonalds later as an apology. @Alibaba Saluja 

In other news, summer time has officially fucked me up and seemingly I can't get any sleep. 

I guess I'll go make coffee and brute force this shit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You know..
> 
> Stuff happened
> 
> ...





Irene said:


>





Alibaba Saluja said:


> We started talking on forums
> 
> Then we started talked on disc
> 
> ...





Irene said:


> Lies, u left for a 'smoke' before paying the bills and I had to wash the dishes that day
> 
> 
> #never_trust_men


That is the most romantic date ditch I have ever read.


jesusus said:


> Me?  ...............Paying to watch movies? ..........Paying to watch Disney movies?


You fucking cheapskate.....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jesusus (May 31, 2022)

What is the Great House of Mouse going to do now? I am scared, they are going to blacklist me from Disney theme parks! Oh no, I can't ride the tea cup or those crappy VR rides anymore!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2022)

jesusus said:


> What is the Great House of Mouse going to do now? I am scared, they are going to blacklist me from Disney theme parks! Oh no, I can't ride the tea cup or those crappy VR rides anymore!


We just get to what you love.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 31, 2022)

obi wan is a good show so far. The direction they're taking with obi wan is interesting. I just hope they don't ruin it now lol


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 31, 2022)

@Mickey Mouse do you read spoilers or nah


----------



## trance (May 31, 2022)

people still use discord?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (May 31, 2022)

telepathic communication WHEN?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Mickey Mouse do you read spoilers or nah


Spoilers for what?


----------



## Captain Quincy (May 31, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Spoilers for what?


One piece


----------



## Mickey Mouse (May 31, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> One piece


Yes, why do you ask?


----------



## jesusus (May 31, 2022)




----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 1, 2022)

@Shanks how's life been treating ya recently


----------



## Shanks (Jun 1, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Shanks how's life been treating ya recently


Work, Family, Stocks and some water leaking problems causing headaches.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## January (Jun 1, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> obi wan is a good show so far. The direction they're taking with obi wan is interesting. I just hope they don't ruin it now lol


Obi wan could develop into something interesting.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 1, 2022)

DeVision said:


> You made me watch this for 10 seconds which I'll never get back.
> Fuck you!


What are you talking about? The tool is SUPER EFFECTIVE!


----------



## KBD (Jun 1, 2022)

Irene said:


> Lies, u left for a 'smoke' before paying the bills and I had to wash the dishes that day
> 
> 
> #never_trust_men


The idea of Babs buying and then smoking cigarettes is hilarious. 

His avocado and kombucha diet ass would be in tears

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 1, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Work, Family, Stocks and some water leaking problems causing headaches.


Become unemployed and homeless, get a divorce. Problem solved.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Jun 1, 2022)

KBD said:


> Become unemployed and homeless, get a divorce. Problem solved.


Didn't that just happened to Kaido?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 1, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Didn't that just happened to Kaido?


In a reverse order but yeah, kinda maybe?

+ plus his lady son is laughing at his misery with a guy called "Joyboy"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 1, 2022)

The best villain death scene.


----------



## jesusus (Jun 1, 2022)

Hello, Perrin here back with a few words of wisdom.

Firstly, I must reaffirm my great intellect and unrivalled medical knowledge, even among my colleagues, who are all top rank graduates of highly esteemed medical schools.

Secondly, I have read some medical advice given by an unlicensed, untrained, non-physician that goes by @jesusus. He advises, if you get a minor laceration on the skin you should, and I quote "immediately pour a cup or two of un-distilled, fresh mud-swamp water from the planes of the Base Swamp."

Not only is this very very unsanitary, but also potentially life-threatening, as it can lead to a serious infection of the leg with the millions of viruses, bacteria, parasites and other disease vectors that thrive in muddy waters.

Please do not listen to @jesusus, if you seek medical advice. Consider contacting me for a free-of-charge 15 minute over-the-phone general consultation and I will happily advise you on what to do. Of course, afterwards all my consultations will have a initial fee, and additional fee per hour. I can take most cards, Paypal, Venmo.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Nello (Jun 1, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Hello, Perrin here back with a few words of wisdom.
> 
> Firstly, I must reaffirm my great intellect and unrivalled medical knowledge, even among my colleagues, who are all top rank graduates of highly esteemed medical schools.
> 
> ...


Perrin, I need some medical advice. I've pretty much been confined to my nerdcave for three straight days without seeing the sun. Prior to this I received a wound in my abdomen from an asshole who thought it would be fun to poke me with a stick when I was just chilling and taking a nap outside. Actually it's the same asshole who locked me inside and I only got out because some of my bros came looking for me.

Please keep the consultation under 15 minutes as I am not financially stable right now and pretty much rely on donations from my fans. Thanks.


----------



## Soca (Jun 1, 2022)

@MO

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 1, 2022)

@Alibaba Saluja nice to hear from you in a long time, truly. Hope you are ready to roll 

You have to convince us your spinach pancakes ass can make it in the disney era.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Jun 1, 2022)

i miss when a year felt like a year 

nowadays a year passes and it only felt like a few months

the downside of getting old

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 1, 2022)

trance said:


> i miss when a year felt like a year
> 
> nowadays a year passes and it only felt like a few months
> 
> the downside of getting old


the downside of being whipped to the bone by employer overlords*

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trance (Jun 1, 2022)

KBD said:


> the downside of being whipped to the bone by employer overlords*


its ironic tho

time may be feel like its flying by quicker hence my rambling but i'm actually kinda looking forward to my middle and old age


----------



## KBD (Jun 1, 2022)

trance said:


> its ironic tho
> 
> time may be feel like its flying by quicker hence my rambling but i'm actually kinda looking forward to my middle and old age


say that again when you are old.


----------



## trance (Jun 1, 2022)

KBD said:


> say that again when you are old.


gotta stay optimistic pal


----------



## trance (Jun 1, 2022)

inb4 you start spamming me with rainbows


----------



## KBD (Jun 1, 2022)

trance said:


> gotta stay optimistic pal


that would ruin my style  this is the me from 10 years ago chasing down the retired me:



  I will never allow such humiliation

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trance (Jun 1, 2022)

KBD said:


> that would ruin my style  this is the me from 10 years ago chasing down the retired me:
> 
> 
> 
> I will never allow such humiliation


----------



## January (Jun 1, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Lewd 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> The best villain death scene.


Classic


jesusus said:


> Hello, Perrin here back with a few words of wisdom.
> 
> Firstly, I must reaffirm my great intellect and unrivalled medical knowledge, even among my colleagues, who are all top rank graduates of highly esteemed medical schools.
> 
> ...


I hope @Perrin  Crucifies you!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 1, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Kroczilla  !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## January (Jun 1, 2022)

Verdict reaching any moment now


----------



## Nello (Jun 1, 2022)

Ngl this trial has been pretty entertaining

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Nello (Jun 1, 2022)

VICTORY!!!!!!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## DeVision (Jun 1, 2022)

He got like 13M $ and made a ton of new fans just because of this trial.  
No wonder he's a goat and probably drunk somewhere. XD

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## January (Jun 1, 2022)

DeVision said:


> He got like 13M $ and made a ton of new fans just because of this trial.
> No wonder he's a goat and probably drunk somewhere. XD


thought it was 17m


----------



## January (Jun 1, 2022)

probably gonna watch his next movie even if i am alone in the theatre

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Jun 1, 2022)

I think Depp was awarded 15m and Amber 2m so all in all Amber owes Depp 13m

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 1, 2022)

January said:


> thought it was 17m


This:


Nello said:


> I think Depp was awarded 15m and Amber 2m so all in all Amber owes Depp 13m

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 1, 2022)

Depp won 50 million and she won 2. So 48 mil total 

But more importantly, this case has destroyed her reputation. I don't see her ever working on a major film again.



Shanks said:


> Work, Family, Stocks and some water leaking problems causing headaches.


Sorry to hear that. I know personally how water leaking can be a pretty big headache lol.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nello (Jun 1, 2022)

January said:


> probably gonna watch his next movie even if i am alone in the theatre


Us to Johnny after this trial

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Redline (Jun 1, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> The best villain death scene.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Shanks (Jun 1, 2022)

What's good people

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 2, 2022)

Redline said:


> @Mysticreader    as you asked...xd
> American dream lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 2, 2022)

gomu gomu no… zzzzzz

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Jun 2, 2022)

Nello said:


> Perrin, I need some medical advice. I've pretty much been confined to my nerdcave for three straight days without seeing the sun. Prior to this I received a wound in my abdomen from an asshole who thought it would be fun to poke me with a stick when I was just chilling and taking a nap outside. Actually it's the same asshole who locked me inside and I only got out because some of my bros came looking for me.
> 
> Please keep the consultation under 15 minutes as I am not financially stable right now and pretty much rely on donations from my fans. Thanks.


Hello, Nello. 

This is Perrin speaking. If the wound is shallow, then I would advise for you to apply pressure to the wound as to stop the bleeding, and apply some antiseptic to the wound, if you have any rubbing alcohol or hydrogen peroxide. If not, just use soap and water to clean the area on the wound. Then when the bleeding has stopped, bandage it securely. And I advise against staying inside for too long, your body would benefit much from fresh air and vitamin D from the sun. And please, get better friends who don't stab you with sticks for fun.

Oh, and I only give a free consultation trial on my off-days, and you have taken up my precious time as I am on shift today. Thus I will be sending you a bill in the upcoming weeks for this session. Please pay it in full. 

Thank you!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Jun 2, 2022)

jesusus said:


> And please, get better friends who don't stab you with sticks for fun.


It's all good. My channel is really starting to blow up after I came back and people thought I was dead lmao. I'm getting tons of donations on Subscriber Sundays and I don't even have to pay taxes lol. Planning on taking a dozen of my oldest subscribers out to dinner and get wasted on the most expensive wine in town. Gonna be lit

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 2, 2022)

@January you have a huge avy!? 

explain you whore

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Jun 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> @January you have a huge avy!?
> 
> explain you whore


paid with CC points


----------



## KBD (Jun 2, 2022)

January said:


> paid with CC points


why ulti then? change to Yamato 

@trance whats your problem eh? I know what DBS is about   if you don't...come fight me


----------



## January (Jun 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> why ulti then? change to Yamato


Already got her as a sig, and Ulti is awesome


----------



## KBD (Jun 2, 2022)

January said:


> Already got her as a sig, and Ulti is awesome


  just do it for me please


----------



## January (Jun 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> just do it for me please


nah, ain't gonna happen bro


----------



## January (Jun 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> just do it for me please


you can change your avy to Yamato, the loads of good ones out there.

And it's about time.


----------



## trance (Jun 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> why ulti then? change to Yamato
> 
> @trance whats your problem eh? I know what DBS is about   if you don't...come fight me


nibba what are you even on about?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> @January you have a huge avy!?
> 
> explain you whore





January said:


> paid with CC points


He lies, KBD. You know why you were banned? This is his reward.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## January (Jun 2, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> He lies, KBD. You know why you were banned? This is his reward.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 2, 2022)

trance said:


> nibba what are you even on about?


I believe its because you said dbs was average

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 2, 2022)

trance said:


> nibba what are you even on about?


DBS is the hypest anime of this century so far you little shit  

accept it or get ready to taste my sneakers


----------



## trance (Jun 2, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> I believe its because you said dbs was average





KBD said:


> DBS is the hypest anime of this century so far you little shit
> 
> accept it or get ready to taste my sneakers


it was tho  

which is still more praise than what alot of ppl i know give it


----------



## January (Jun 2, 2022)

@MrPopo , your name would even more awesome as DrPopo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Jun 2, 2022)

January said:


> @MrPopo , your name would even more awesome as DrPopo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 2, 2022)

trance said:


> it was tho
> 
> which is still more praise than what alot of ppl i know give it


nah man, DBS had that energy. KAN-KAN-KACHIDACE 

I never said it was the best story, but its hype, as fuck.


----------



## trance (Jun 2, 2022)

@KBD gimme your DBS top 10


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 2, 2022)

January said:


> @MrPopo , your name would even more awesome as DrPopo


Unless it's because of a bet this username isn't changing


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> nah man, DBS had that energy. KAN-KAN-KACHIDACE
> 
> I never said it was the best story, but its hype, as fuck.


That's was only Top


----------



## KBD (Jun 2, 2022)

trance said:


> @KBD gimme your DBS top 10


seems like a lame list to make as it would have most of the regular cast. 

beerus and whys from the original movie and broly from his movie are amazing! 

not saying all the chars in the top were amazing, but the tournament setting, oh my god, I loved it!


----------



## KBD (Jun 2, 2022)

as I said, Im hyping the anime, not the manga! love the movies and the anime series to a certain extent! 

the manga is just a bridge to gap the nice animation bits


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> as I said, Im hyping the anime, not the manga! love the movies and the anime series to a certain extent!
> 
> the manga is just a bridge to gap the nice animation bits


The movies are goated (except rof that was trash)


----------



## KBD (Jun 2, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> The movies are goated (except rof that was trash)


nah for me it was hype. I love all the seemingly canon and fun stuff from this dead series. 

they always do the jokes and animation right with the movies.


----------



## KBD (Jun 2, 2022)

for me the OG dragonball is goated, I used to read that shit on my way to our family cabin and grandparents, having my mind blown by the fact I had to read it "backwards"  

I think the new movies got it right with the humor, its just a big part for me personally over any power level stuff for example and its what I like.


----------



## KBD (Jun 2, 2022)

yet Im glad we exposed @MrPopo as a saddle sniffer


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> yet Im glad we exposed @MrPopo as a saddle sniffer


You got a memory like toriyama this never happened


----------



## KBD (Jun 2, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> You got a memory like toriyama this never happened


While venturing beyond the passage isn't foreign to me... Being able to tell their nationality is something else 

Maybe they will have a detective story about you in the future 

Edit: ie we need to find the buttlock Holmes to identify our victim


----------



## trance (Jun 2, 2022)

OG DB > Z > super >>> GT

i have spoken

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## trance (Jun 2, 2022)

the only thing good about GT was gogeta

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2022)

Tonight Celtics  vs warriors. May the best win


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 2, 2022)

trance said:


> the only thing good about GT was gogeta


Never forgive pan for robbing adult gotenks by taking gotens spot


----------



## trance (Jun 2, 2022)

saiyan saga to namek saga was peak Z  

to springboard off that, DB should've ended after namek

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trance (Jun 2, 2022)

king piccolo forever the best DB villain

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 2, 2022)

trance said:


> OG DB > Z > super >>> GT
> 
> i have spoken


OG DB = Z >> Super

What the fuck is a GT?


----------



## KBD (Jun 2, 2022)

@Redline

Yeah boii

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> @Redline
> 
> Yeah boii


How was it? Cheers


----------



## KBD (Jun 2, 2022)

Redline said:


> How was it? Cheers


Very tasty and multilayered for a defeat  

I'd recommend it though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> Very tasty and multilayered for a defeat
> 
> I'd recommend it though


Pretty sure it gives a good punch... XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Jun 2, 2022)

@KBD how do you feel about rum?


----------



## KBD (Jun 2, 2022)

@Redline very smooth for the price here

Clearly a blend but it's quality.



trance said:


> @KBD how do you feel about rum?


Great mixer, it's not necessary for it to be good or craft for one to enjoy, but you can go there. Almost like with gin but not quite.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 2, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Alex Payne  !!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 3, 2022)

Meanwhile, Yamato haters are on their toes. Hoping, praying through the day, through the week where they don't wanna see Yamato join StrawHats.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jesusus (Jun 3, 2022)

Hi, Perrin here just stopping to check in on everybody.

Did you know I was named Doctor of the Decade for my outstanding skills in the field of medical discipline? 

If you did not know before, now you know this useful information that will help you better understand the skyscraping altitude in which my medical expertise stands at among all my medical peers.

I bet not one of you can even name the 78 organs within the human body without using exterior assistance, and identify the multi functions of each, but such is the life of a layman.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Yamato (Jun 3, 2022)



Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 4, 2022)

Happy Bday @Chrollo Lucilfer and @Ziyu!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2022)

Breaking news !! Lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 4, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ziyu (Jun 4, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @Chrollo Lucilfer and @Ziyu!



Thanks man!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2022)

Ziyu said:


> Thanks man!


Happy birthday man ! All the best

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 4, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Jun 4, 2022)

@Soca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 4, 2022)

Ziyu said:


> Thanks man!


Toji avy
 


I see you're a man of culture.


----------



## trance (Jun 4, 2022)

@Chrollo Lucilfer hbd abdi

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## January (Jun 5, 2022)

Stranger Things S4 is damn fine.

Totally unexpected

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 5, 2022)

January said:


> Stranger Things S4 is damn fine.
> 
> Totally unexpected


I named my newest video game character after you, but 30 days less embarrassing: February


----------



## January (Jun 5, 2022)

KBD said:


> I named my newest video game character after you, but 30 days less embarrassing: February


made a mistake as far as i can tell

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Jun 5, 2022)

January said:


> made a mistake as far as i can tell


I dont want to go down for identity theft 

or maybe you were contemplating  that naming an account after a month is actually a bad idea?


----------



## January (Jun 5, 2022)

KBD said:


> I dont want to go down for identity theft
> 
> or maybe you were contemplating  that naming an account after a month is actually a bad idea?


Nah, some months are cool some aren’t 

April, June and November are all fine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 5, 2022)

January said:


> Nah, some months are cool some aren’t
> 
> April, June and November are all fine


But my February is a cool little character

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 5, 2022)

January said:


> Nah, some months are cool some aren’t
> 
> April, June and November are all fine


November is the best


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 5, 2022)

Redline said:


> November is the best


@November  is this true?


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 5, 2022)

Happy Bday @gajoobwalrus and @Magentabeard!


----------



## Yamato (Jun 6, 2022)

I've made curry from scratch before. Was fun, but a bit exhausting. Worth it though and the effort put into it made the curry taste better.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nello (Jun 6, 2022)

Yamato said:


> I've made curry from scratch before. Was fun, but a bit exhausting. Worth it though and the effort put into it made the curry taste better.


I miss eating curry 
This summer it will be exactly 10 years ago since I went to Tokyo for 3 weeks and lived with a Japanese family. It was bliss

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 6, 2022)

Nello said:


> I miss eating curry
> This summer it will be exactly 10 years ago since I went to Tokyo for 3 weeks and lived with a Japanese family. It was bliss


Any stepsisters? Asking for a friend.


----------



## Nello (Jun 6, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Any stepsisters? Asking for a friend.


In the morning my cute stepsister would make a healthy and delicious breakfast but I was late for school so I ran out the door with some toast in my mouth and then the theme music started playing

Seriously though there was a boy and girl. Pretty typical family I guess except the mom was a total scandinaviaboo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jesusus (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## January (Jun 6, 2022)

having trouble with adblock, so had to put couple of users on ignore because their sig


----------



## KBD (Jun 6, 2022)

January said:


> having trouble with adblock, so had to put couple of users on ignore because their sig


What

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## January (Jun 6, 2022)

KBD said:


> What


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 6, 2022)




----------



## Yamato (Jun 6, 2022)

Ended up making something like a curry today, but instead it's Hayashi rice. 





Dang savory. Probably one of the most simple and delicious thing I've made.



Hayashi rice block mix with potatoes, carrots, onions and lamb. Had leftover beef pho soup so I used that as well.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Ended up making something like a curry today, but instead it's Hayashi rice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely done! Bravo my friend,  looks delicious


----------



## Redline (Jun 7, 2022)

Come on let's play some defense Celtics!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 7, 2022)

I pressed next page on a @ShWanks thread and I got a changes saved message what did I do I'm scared 



looks like I just accidentally put him on ignore lol that was weird


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 7, 2022)

Redline said:


> Come on let's play some defense Celtics!


This is so accurate

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ShWanks (Jun 7, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> I pressed next page on a @ShWanks thread and I got a changes saved message what did I do I'm scared
> 
> 
> 
> looks like I just accidentally put him on ignore lol that was weird


Wym? Did I save a message? I probably just misclicked lol I don't take this stuff that seriously bruh


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 7, 2022)

ShWanks said:


> Wym? Did I save a message? I probably just misclicked lol I don't take this stuff that seriously bruh


Nah you didn’t do anything. It’s just NF being weird again lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Irene (Jun 8, 2022)

My 3rd anniversary here

Time fucking fly fast

Reactions: Friendly 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 8, 2022)

@Shanks ok it's fine you won  

Do your worst


----------



## Perrin (Jun 8, 2022)

Thanks @jesusus , I’ll take my beer back now tho

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Sinoka (Jun 8, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 8, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Thanks @jesusus , I’ll take my beer back now tho


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## jesusus (Jun 8, 2022)

I hope the modders didn't forget to add in LotC negging Shanks


----------



## Redline (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 8, 2022)

@trance I've completed my Souls journey. Played all of them from Dark Souls to Sekiro besides DS2 (no sale for it lol). In my opinion

Elden Ring is still the best overall

Sekiro is the hardest, best mechanically, and the best final boss

DS3 is the best in boss quality

Bloodborne had the best DLC

And DS1 wasn't the best in anything but it had this weird charm to it I can't put into words that none of the other games matched.

I gotta say out of these games FromSoft is 5/5 with masterpieces. Loved all of them.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## trance (Jun 8, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @trance I've completed my Souls journey. Played all of them from Dark Souls to Sekiro besides DS2 (no sale for it lol). In my opinion
> 
> Elden Ring is still the best overall
> 
> ...


as long as the gaming industry remains so massive and impactful, miyazaki will be regarded as one of the greatest artists of all time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 8, 2022)

Rapid weather changes over here have made me sick these last 2 days. Yesterday was terrible as fuck. Could hardly breath,  throat was hella soar. Now I am on the mend.

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Shanks (Jun 8, 2022)

KBD said:


> @Shanks ok it's fine you won
> 
> Do your worst


What did I win? Lol


----------



## KBD (Jun 9, 2022)

Shanks said:


> What did I win? Lol


We made a bet with these terms in April

Month of Avy and title. 


Shanks said:


> Let's do a month.
> 
> 
> Okay, sure.
> ...


And you also wanted 5m


Shanks said:


> Add 5M rep also. We can transfer it when Chrollo opens
> 
> And by "decisive win", I need @DeVision to be the judge


We did not agree on a judge but Im not contesting the result


----------



## Shanks (Jun 9, 2022)

KBD said:


> We made a bet with these terms in April
> 
> Month of Avy and title.
> 
> ...


So just rep me every day for an entire year to give me the $5M


----------



## Shanks (Jun 9, 2022)

Fuck the avy and titles... is' all about reps  


lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 9, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Fuck the avy and titles... is' all about reps
> 
> 
> lol


make him get a big mom avy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 9, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## KBD (Jun 9, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Fuck the avy and titles... is' all about reps
> 
> 
> lol


Naaaah let's just have the rep moved. 

And don't be boring! There is no rush but you gotta come up with something.


----------



## Nello (Jun 9, 2022)

There was a goat on the hike trail today. It stared straight into my eyes and started peeing just as I passed by. Never felt so disrespected

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jesusus (Jun 9, 2022)

I see the exalted doctoral paradigm has made his return. Welcome back, Dr. @Perrin, M.D.

I know our knowledges on the healing of the human body are vastly conflicting a priori, but we both work on the same side, so let us agree to disagree to agree and continue our works as medical practitioners so that our endeavors may continue to heal the ailing and wounded souls of those who seek our specialized professions of the much-vaulted niche medicinal prescriptions of the universe, my Baseism-based practices that cleanse the soul with Numan Waters from the Swamp to shield from the nils of the all-consuming superlative darknesses of The Unknown Outer Gods, and your, more chemical, physiological, based approaches of proven trial-error and theorems of the Medical Texts under the Hippocratic Oath, we pledge our allegiance to the goal of eternal healing of mankind, so that no one will suffer longer than they deserve, and no matter what, the afflicted spirits must be healed above all.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Jun 9, 2022)

KBD said:


> Naaaah let's just have the rep moved.
> 
> And don't be boring! There is no rush but you gotta come up with something.


I rather have 365 reps than a full 5M. It's more fun 

lol


And in all seriousness, don't worry about it.


----------



## January (Jun 9, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 9, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Louis-954 (Jun 9, 2022)

I appreciate all you bozo's. That includes you @Turrin-chan.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 10, 2022)

Must... Resist... Posting banworthy material


----------



## jesusus (Jun 10, 2022)

I already post ban worthy material whenever I make fun of fodders


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 10, 2022)

Resist? Why resist? Since we’re gonna wait a month for next chapter, I say let’s go ape-monkey shenanigans here. Let’s go extreme in every way. Call out this guy and that guy. F you for this, F you for that. You piece of S. Etc etc.

We have a month of doing nothing, so I suggest we get brawl here or something. I dunno. Whatever gets the admin and mods attention and make them be like: “wtf? Holy shit! Oh my Enel!”


----------



## DeVision (Jun 10, 2022)

Amateurs.

Look here:

Fuck you @Shanks 
You're a bitch @January 
Get in here fucker @Flame

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 10, 2022)

I am still too under tbe weather, someone come up with next thread title.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## January (Jun 10, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am still too under tbe weather, someone come up with next thread title.


-Modless area

-Welcome to OL Park

-Captain Jack Sparrow’s hangout

-Pirates Cafe

-Shakky’s rip off bar

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## jesusus (Jun 10, 2022)

I remember in high school putting down "every student in this school bar myself" for the class clown category, but my submission was without hesitation, denied and met with the crusading shrieks of the student body

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redline (Jun 10, 2022)

It's summer time baby!


----------



## Redline (Jun 10, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am still too under tbe weather, someone come up with next thread title.


The OL final saga..xd


----------



## Perrin (Jun 10, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I am still too under tbe weather, someone come up with next thread title.


jesusus’ Clinic

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Perrin (Jun 10, 2022)

Holiday time guys

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 10, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Resist? Why resist? Since we’re gonna wait a month for next chapter, I say let’s go ape-monkey shenanigans here. Let’s go extreme in every way. Call out this guy and that guy. F you for this, F you for that. You piece of S. Etc etc.
> 
> We have a month of doing nothing, so I suggest we get brawl here or something. I dunno. Whatever gets the admin and mods attention and make them be like: “wtf? Holy shit! Oh my Enel!”


I don't think that would even get you banned.



Perrin said:


> Holiday time guys


ooh, enjoy! while poor old KBD slaves away, the perrin puts up his feet

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Perrin (Jun 10, 2022)

KBD said:


> ooh, enjoy! while poor old KBD slaves away, the perrin puts up his feet


i shall buddy, I’ve been on the brink of burnout with how much has been going in life hence my break from here. Going for an all inclusive luxury beach holiday, come out a new man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 10, 2022)

OL  asses on fire!


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 10, 2022)

KBD said:


> I don't think that would even get you banned.


For real?


----------



## KBD (Jun 10, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> For real?


yeah? 

@MrPopo fuck youuuuu and your motheeeer 

well this might be a bad example because mrpopo will have me banned, because he is the police, I think his ancestors came up with the concept of reporting to authority etc. 

but yeah no, I was thinking about posting something perhaps too lewd, not about how I interact with OLers.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Perrin (Jun 10, 2022)

I’m enjoying a

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 10, 2022)

Perrin said:


> I’m enjoying a


what's that? a negroni?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 10, 2022)

KBD said:


> yeah?
> 
> @MrPopo fuck youuuuu and your motheeeer
> 
> ...


Flaming  eh

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 10, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Flaming  eh


Spare the man. He has kids to feed.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Perrin (Jun 10, 2022)

KBD said:


> what's that? a negroni?


Scotch


----------



## KBD (Jun 10, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Scotch


neat


----------



## Redline (Jun 10, 2022)

Lets check some Mexico news...


----------



## KBD (Jun 10, 2022)

Redline said:


> Lets check some Mexico news...


I remember this lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Germa 66 (Jun 10, 2022)

Soca is annoying and I hate him with every fiber of my being. Worthless mod locking threads for no reason

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 10, 2022)

Happy Bday @Gabzy, @JustSumGuy and @Rori! Have a good one

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 10, 2022)

@Soca  you knew how that Yamato topic was going to go, why did you even entertain it? And please do not tell me you actually had even faith in us clowns....


----------



## Soca (Jun 10, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Soca  you knew how that Yamato topic was going to go, why did you even entertain it? *And please do not tell me you actually had even faith in us clowns....*



But fr tho it wasn't so much as faith as it was just testing the climate to see where it is. Unfortunately the results were as expected so yea

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Perrin (Jun 11, 2022)

Soca said:


> But fr tho it wasn't so much as faith as it was just testing the climate to see where it is. Unfortunately the results were as expected so yea


I saw that thread and was like ‘nope’

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 11, 2022)

I need to know where to find this thread. Seems like I missed something good. XD


----------



## Redline (Jun 11, 2022)

KBD said:


> what's that? a negroni?


Thats the typical drink we have on a bar outside around six pm lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 11, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I need to know where to find this thread. Seems like I missed something good. XD


No wonder if you miss me too


----------



## Soca (Jun 11, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I need to know where to find this thread. Seems like I missed something good. XD


Just go look for the locked one in the telegrams.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 11, 2022)

KBD said:


> yeah?
> 
> @MrPopo fuck youuuuu and your motheeeer
> 
> ...


No need to use bad words to be nasty... Words are powerful but sometimes not effective or enough

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 11, 2022)

Redline said:


> Thats the typical drink we have on a bar outside around six pm lol


yeah its a great drink

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 11, 2022)

Soca said:


> Just go look for the locked one in the telegrams.


I'm doing a Soca day. Give me the link you lazyass.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Jun 11, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I'm doing a Soca day. Give me the link you lazyass.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Soca (Jun 11, 2022)




----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2022)

January said:


> -Modless area
> 
> -Welcome to OL Park
> 
> ...





Redline said:


> The OL final saga..xd





Perrin said:


> jesusus’ Clinic


Hhhhhhmmmmm . Time to roll.


DeVision said:


> I need to know where to find this thread. Seems like I missed something good. XD


The Yamato gender thread.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jesusus (Jun 11, 2022)

Soca the Executor bans all instantly without a zero second of hesitation, but can't even spare a moment for a quick hyperlink to a thread

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Perrin (Jun 11, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Soca the Executor bans all instantly without a zero second of hesitation, but can't even spare a moment for a quick hyperlink to a thread


This isn’t even his final form


----------



## jesusus (Jun 11, 2022)

NF Saga
Forma de Marcelle B. 
Forma de Section Moderatos
Forma de Soca [Potential Unleashed]

Post-NF Saga
Forma de Super Moderatos
Forma de Super Moderatos Dos
Forma de Super Moderatos Tres

Arrival of MBXX/JFF Saga
Forma de Super Moderatos God
Forma de Super Moderatos God Super Moderatos
Forma de Hyper Moderatos [Forma de Super Moderatos God absorbed into base, then transformed into Super Moderatos God Super Moderatos]

Post Timeskip
Fanverse Saga
Forma de Super Moderatos de Soca [discards previous forms and powers up the base transformation]

Post-2022 Saga Prediction
Forma de Administrator
Forma de Adminstrator [Admin Tools absorbed]
Forma de Administrator Ultimos [JFF Absorbed]

Prime Saga
Forma de Forum Owner [Prime Soca]

EoS
Forma de Retiremento [Old, Rusty Soca, con no tengo Moderatos Priveligos]


----------



## KBD (Jun 11, 2022)

jesusus said:


> NF Saga
> Forma de Marcelle B.
> Forma de Section Moderatos
> Forma de Soca [Potential Unleashed]
> ...


super moderator violet Marcelle needs to reach super moderator calvo to take on JFF though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Jun 11, 2022)

Marcelle banned me from this fb group once because i said the spoils were awesome

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 11, 2022)

Love you too you fuckhead.   


Mickey Mouse said:


> The Yamato gender thread.


Thank you. I always could count on you. 
I posted in that thread. Spotted 2 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) right away. XD

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 11, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Hhhhhhmmmmm . Time to roll.
> 
> The Yamato gender thread.


Who won Mickey? Tell us


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2022)

1


Redline said:


> Who won Mickey? Tell us


I have not rolled yet. Gonna do elimination style. Since @January  made the most suggestions. And we here do not like to make his confidence go to high otherwise his ego starts getting even more out of control.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Redline (Jun 11, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> 1
> 
> I have not rolled yet. Gonna do elimination style. Since @January  made the most suggestions. And we here do not like to make his confidence go to high otherwise his ego starts getting even more out of control.


Eheheh good well said then lets start by eliminate all January suggestion first...xd

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Jun 11, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> 1
> 
> I have not rolled yet. Gonna do elimination style. Since @January  made the most suggestions. And we here do not like to make his confidence go to high otherwise his ego starts getting even more out of control.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 11, 2022)

Just realized someone censored my post. @Soca was that you?


----------



## Soca (Jun 11, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Just realized someone censored my post. @Soca was that you?


No idea what you're talking about bestie  

Shocking as it sound I've just been chilling

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 11, 2022)

Soca said:


> No idea what you're talking about bestie
> 
> Shocking as it sound I've just been chilling



I'll let it slide, 'cause I admit it wasn't nice from me.. 
But still wonder if you did it or Rin for example.


----------



## Soca (Jun 11, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I'll let it slide, 'cause I admit it wasn't nice from me..
> But still wonder if you did it or Rin for example.


wait wait did you post a scan that was edited?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2022)

1-Modless area

2-Welcome to OL Park

3-Captain Jack Sparrow’s hangout

4-Pirates Cafe

5-Shakky’s rip off bar

6-The OL final saga..xd

7-jesusus’ Clinic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2022)

1-Welcome to OL Park

2-Captain Jack Sparrow’s hangout

3-Pirates Cafe

4-Shakky’s rip off bar

5-The OL final saga..xd

6-jesusus’ Clinic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2022)

1-Welcome to OL Park

2-Pirates Cafe

3-Shakky’s rip off bar

4-The OL final saga..xd

5-jesusus’ Clinic


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2022)

1-Pirates Cafe

2-Shakky’s rip off bar

3-The OL final saga..xd

4-jesusus’ Clinic


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2022)

1-Shakky’s rip off bar

2-The OL final saga..xd

3-jesusus’ Clinic


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2022)

1-The OL final saga..xd

2-jesusus’ Clinic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 11, 2022)

We have our winner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 12, 2022)

Soca said:


> wait wait did you post a scan that was edited?



No. I wrote a word (insult) to two people.
Well.. It's nothing new for me to call people names, but this time I was serious.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 12, 2022)

Damn @Mickey Mouse 
Rolling only 1's and 2's. XD


----------



## KBD (Jun 12, 2022)

the final saga eh?!

sorta glad it wasn't @jesusus ' clinic, his posts were funny and compared to my shitposting of significant effort 

however, turning the OLC into his personal clinic  that's too much

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KBD (Jun 12, 2022)

and considering this is the final saga, its obvious we have to torch the place while we have the chance.   

esto es el fin, ohara library

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 12, 2022)

The final arc gonna last like 7-8 years.. XD
I mean, even if Oda offpanels 70% of the stuff he has to explain, we're in for a long time.. XD

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shanks (Jun 12, 2022)

Its the final saga, not arc. 7 - 8 years is about right. Actually... Maybe 12 years.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DeVision (Jun 12, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Its the final saga, not arc. 7 - 8 years is about right. Actually... Maybe 12 years.



We have to come into terms with the fact that some of us won't live long enough to see it end.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## KBD (Jun 12, 2022)

its fine, gradually infesting the OL to the point of no return until the only available solution is to nuke it should be a long project. 

the point is you have to start somewhere if you want to ensure destruction.  

We will do to this section what Fanverse™ did to Narutoforums. God knows the forum needed a facelift out of the soviet gutter that the naruto section eventually turned into. Zombies arguing founders vs no limit Itachi vs instant transmission Minato for half a decade after the underwhelming end of the series took place. 

In the end all that shall remain of this place is at best an admiral vs yonko & shanks vs mihawk wasteland. 

To that I say, we have to start the preparation of having it all BURNED TO THE GROUND. It will be a mercy killing

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Jun 12, 2022)

You guys better leave my OL the fuck alone. Or else.....


----------



## Shanks (Jun 12, 2022)

DeVision said:


> We have to come into terms with the fact that some of us won't live long enough to see it end.


Stop smoking and drinking so much then

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 12, 2022)

Yall's estimates are too conservative. Oda's gonna get new ideas halfway through writing the final saga and extend it by an extra 5 years

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 12, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Stop smoking and drinking so much then



Only drinking and sleeping with women I don't know...
But yeah. You only live once. Fuckit.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Jun 12, 2022)

81 yr old homeless man with bleeding from his face lying face down on the footpath of my neighbours front right now.

He can't get up.

Fucken ambulance is still not here. 20 mins already.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 4


----------



## January (Jun 12, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> We have our winner.


How did i lose when i had 5/7 titles in elimination round? 






the dice are rigged

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## KBD (Jun 12, 2022)

January said:


> How did i lose when i had 5/7 titles in elimination round?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you seriously thought @Mickey Mouse would let one of your titles win this thing?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Jun 12, 2022)

Ambulance came. Turns out he's not homeless. He lived close by and live alone. Looks like he haven't showered and cut his nails in years.

I feel so bad now...

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## January (Jun 12, 2022)

KBD said:


> you seriously thought @Mickey Mouse would let one of your titles win this thing?


i was hoping he would screw up

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Jun 12, 2022)

January said:


> i was hoping he would screw up


there is a one minute interval between the posts   he could have easily deleted and then rerolled once he saw there was no observers present.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## January (Jun 12, 2022)

KBD said:


> there is a one minute interval between the posts   he could have easily deleted and then rerolled once he saw there was no observers present.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## jesusus (Jun 12, 2022)

So close to finally establishing my own clinic but lost to the numerical will of the dice. 

After not being able to find the appropriate medical directors to supervise my clinic, and being denied the licenses to open such a faculty, the state medical board in which governs the territory that I reside in, unfortunately, not being within the boundaries of the Numancan State. I remember the faces of the state medical board of directors with their scowling stern looks of disgust and disdain as they howled for security after reading my qualifications of being a recognized practitioner of non-conventional medical mud-based procedures.

@Perrin, us practitioners of the medical variety must stand together against the Pretensions of the Esteemed Medical Board who sit on their rear ends in fancy $1000 chairs all day and pretend they are the supreme authority on the medicines of life.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Informative 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 12, 2022)

jesusus said:


> So close to finally establishing my own clinic but lost to the numerical will of the dice.
> 
> After not being able to find the appropriate medical directors to supervise my clinic, and being denied the licenses to open such a faculty, the state medical board in which governs the territory that I reside in, unfortunately, not being within the boundaries of the Numancan State. I remember the faces of the state medical board of directors with their scowling stern looks of disgust and disdain as they howled for security after reading my qualifications of being a recognized practitioner of non-conventional medical mud-based procedures.
> 
> @Perrin, us practitioners of the medical variety must stand together against the Pretensions of the Esteemed Medical Board who sit on their rear ends in fancy $1000 chairs all day and pretend they are the supreme authority on the medicines of life.


Which of your old posts did @Perrin dig up for you to go at him like this

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 12, 2022)

@KBD @Redline

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 12, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> @KBD @Redline

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 12, 2022)

KBD said:


>


Ez $5000 the raild will fail

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Jun 12, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Ez $5000 the raild will fail


As a matter of fact, it failed even before it started..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 12, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Ez $5000 the raild will fail


I think even Morjs soul left him there  a little bit

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redline (Jun 12, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> @KBD @Redline


Lmfaooooo never trust mister moji zoro sucker, never get one take right lul also if  it is a bet one vs one never bet on mister moji ...ehehehe


----------



## Redline (Jun 12, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> We have our winner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 12, 2022)

Step aside devision this is not your Ol anymore ..cope with it...it's everybody Ol! the final saga! Xd


----------



## Perrin (Jun 12, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Which of your old posts did @Perrin dig up for you to go at him like this


No idea.
I’d like to know where to get those chairs tho.


----------



## Redline (Jun 12, 2022)

Hey what if I am just lucky by nature...ehehe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 12, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Ambulance came. Turns out he's not homeless. He lived close by and live alone. Looks like he haven't showered and cut his nails in years.
> 
> I feel so bad now...


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 12, 2022)

@Germa 66 I’m twice your age, and this is how you treat NF elders?

you disappointed me!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Perrin (Jun 12, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @Germa 66 I’m twice your age, and this is how you treat NF elders?
> 
> you disappointed me!


What privileges does being a boomer get u?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 12, 2022)

Perrin said:


> What privileges does being a boomer get u?


I know.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 12, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Redline (Jun 12, 2022)

Good pick boss! My compliments.. how bizarre young kaido design ended up been used for my momonosuke


----------



## Nello (Jun 12, 2022)

My squat is stronger than ever and i'm finally flexible enough to touch my toes

I'm ready to twerk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (Jun 12, 2022)

Nello said:


> My squat is stronger than ever and i'm finally flexible enough to touch my toes
> 
> I'm ready to twerk


Looking at the One Piece top tiers ur doing better than most of them.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 12, 2022)

Nello said:


> My squat is stronger than ever and i'm finally flexible enough to touch my toes
> 
> I'm ready to twerk


Lets Goden!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 12, 2022)

yes yes, go ahead: strip and twerk for me


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @Germa 66 I’m twice your age, and this is how you treat NF elders?
> 
> you disappointed me!


@Germa 66  is quite the whipper snapper. It is because of those hod blooded youngsters like @Perrin  And @Captain Quincy  they act like this.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Germa 66 (Jun 12, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Germa 66  is quite the whipper snapper. It is because of those hod blooded youngsters like @Perrin  And @Captain Quincy  they act like this.


I hit him with the Gomu Gomu no Jet Ignore instead of getting myself banned, you should be proud. Is he lonely being the only one on my ignore list so far??


----------



## Perrin (Jun 12, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Germa 66  is quite the whipper snapper. It is because of those hod blooded youngsters like @Perrin  And @Captain Quincy  they act like this.


Young? I’m mid 30s

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Germa 66 (Jun 12, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @Germa 66 I’m twice your age, and this is how you treat NF elders?
> 
> you disappointed me!


Juniors over seniors.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 12, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Germa 66  is quite the whipper snapper. It is because of those hod blooded youngsters like @Perrin  And @Captain Quincy  they act like this.


You can’t argue toddlers these days.
 
You wanna have a civilized discussion with them over Zoro Sanji, they jump to…

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> I hit him with the Gomu Gomu no Jet Ignore instead of getting myself banned, you should be proud. Is he lonely being the only one on my ignore list so far??


That is the path of total maturity. We only go half maturity here.


Perrin said:


> Young? I’m mid 30s


Not in spirit.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Perrin (Jun 12, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That is the path of total maturity. We only go half maturity here.
> 
> Not in spirit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Germa 66 (Jun 12, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> That is the path of total maturity. We only go half maturity here.


Ofc a mf named Mickey Mouse wants everyone to stay young and dumb, you won’t get in the way of my character development you scum.

Try it if you crazy, I got the mystery mouseketool today

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Redline (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Jun 12, 2022)




----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 12, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> You can’t argue toddlers these days.
> 
> You wanna have a civilized discussion with them over Zoro Sanji, they jump to…


you say this as if people before were civilized when it came to Zoro Sanji


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 12, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 12, 2022)

a bunch of that dude's videos are golden lol

Reactions: Winner 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Germa 66 (Jun 12, 2022)

Who knows where I can watch all the One Piece movies like the ones before Strong World? And if there is some stupid rule about pirating links in a pirate manga forum then just pm me


----------



## trance (Jun 12, 2022)

lazy sunday

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 12, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> you say this as if people before were civilized when it came to Zoro Sanji


Maybe… maybe they were not civilized.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 12, 2022)

Happy Bday @Chronophage!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 13, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> Who knows where I can watch all the One Piece movies like the ones before Strong World? And if there is some stupid rule about pirating links in a pirate manga forum then just pm me


gogoanime

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 13, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 13, 2022)

Marrying a young girl feels good, but…

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Germa 66 (Jun 13, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> gogoanime


Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 13, 2022)



Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Perrin (Jun 13, 2022)

I’m at the airport !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Jun 13, 2022)

Perrin said:


> I’m at the airport !!!


Where you going


----------



## Redline (Jun 13, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> Who knows where I can watch all the One Piece movies like the ones before Strong World? And if there is some stupid rule about pirating links in a pirate manga forum then just pm me


Go to anime crazy or crunchyroll


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 13, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> Thanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 13, 2022)

absolutely sublime sounds

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 13, 2022)

This is the end...my only friend the end...cit jim.   
joke aside just finished working.. lovely sunny day today and I am hungry now I will have some chicken slowly cooked and roasted with potatoes , simply flavoured with  olive oil , garlic and rosemary!
Just delicious and easy to cook! Enjoy your meal folks

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 13, 2022)

KBD said:


> absolutely sublime sounds


Hear this Mickey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 13, 2022)

Redline said:


> Hear this Mickey!


A classic, that I heard when I started branching out my tastes after high school. A nice selection.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 13, 2022)

Hey @Blade   !!  You finally got back,  how is it going ? All good?


----------



## Redline (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Germa 66 (Jun 13, 2022)

I truly hate Soca

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 13, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> I truly hate Soca


What did you do?


----------



## Germa 66 (Jun 13, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> What did you do?


Locked my thread asking for an explanation why Zoro fans like Zoro


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 13, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> Locked my thread asking for an explanation why Zoro fans like Zoro


You can't go at Zoro fans like that. He saw what that was about to turn into.

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Germa 66 (Jun 13, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You can't go at Zoro fans like that. He saw what that was about to turn into.


Tsk tsk


Replace world with forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 13, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> Tsk tsk
> 
> 
> Replace world with forum.


You are too eager.....now is not the time.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 13, 2022)

Fanboys. They’re no different than clowns. Both of them are from space.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Fanboys. They’re no different than clowns. Both of them are from space.


Aw a fellow None Piece Watcher. Sad he quit so early.


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 14, 2022)

@Mickey Mouse


----------



## jesusus (Jun 14, 2022)

So my court date is set to be the noon of next Wednesday of June, 2022, and I am quite irate at this outcome in which my medicinal practitions are to be questioned by the jury of jesters and a senile, blatantly bribe-friendly court judge, against a team of Ivy League-alumnus lawyers who personally serve the State Medical Board of Directors  

I myself, of course, will be a self-represent litigant in my defense, and will not need a lawyer.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 14, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You are too eager.....now is not the time.


soon it might be

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 14, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Mickey Mouse


I see hating still effects spoilers.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 14, 2022)

come get me gestapo


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 15, 2022)

KBD said:


> come get me gestapo


let's go


----------



## KBD (Jun 15, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> let's go


Sure, let's


----------



## KBD (Jun 15, 2022)

first I get sick for the first time in like 5 years, and then @Captain Quincy Beats me in dice

 it's over, I have a severe man flue, Im going to die confirmed. The entire world should sink me in hugs and nursing, this is so unfair.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 15, 2022)

KBD said:


> first I get sick for the first time in like 5 years, and then @Captain Quincy Beats me in dice
> 
> it's over, I have a severe man flue, Im going to die confirmed. The entire world should sink me in hugs and nursing, this is so unfair.


Don't worry. Next I'm beating @Shanks and we're playing for forgiveness from your debt to him

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 15, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Don't worry. Next I'm beating @Shanks and we're playing for forgiveness from your debt to him


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 15, 2022)

@Shanks you heard me fam

If I win KBD is a free man
If I lose I get equal NF debt as him to you

Deal?


----------



## Perrin (Jun 15, 2022)

Nello said:


> Where you going


Thank you for caring @Nello 
(Glares at the rest of his OL false friends)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nello (Jun 15, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Thank you for caring @Nello
> (Glares at the rest of his OL false friends)


Damn that looks nice on google images
Take me with you next time


----------



## Perrin (Jun 15, 2022)

Nello said:


> Damn that looks nice on google images
> Take me with you next time


Almost top dollar. A-Tier holiday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 15, 2022)

Looking for a new apartment downtown


----------



## Shanks (Jun 15, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Shanks you heard me fam
> 
> If I win KBD is a free man
> If I lose I get equal NF debt as him to you
> ...


what are we betting? First to reach 200M?


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> what are we betting? First to reach 200M?


Actually I should probably ask first what KBD even owes you


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 15, 2022)

Happy Bday @Empathy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## January (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 16, 2022)

Happy Bday @Shiba D. Inu!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 17, 2022)

@Empathy


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 17, 2022)

@Shiba D. Inu

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 17, 2022)

Happy birthday @Shiba D. Inu 
Wish you all the best!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 17, 2022)

So a...... hopefully we don't encounter Kidd & Law fans here around. They have to be angry. The Buggy fans? Seems like they'll invade this place in no time. God help us in these dark times.


----------



## KBD (Jun 17, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> So a...... hopefully we don't encounter Kidd & Law fans here around. They have to be angry. The Buggy fans? Seems like they'll invade this place in no time. God help us in these dark times.



*Spoiler*: __ 



no spoilers outside the telegrams before sunday, + us buggy fans are already upon you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2022)

And the final winner is...!?!?!


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2022)

@Mickey Mouse


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2022)

My Boston loss ffs! Tatum gotta learn to be the man on finals!

Next year...well GS still the favourite but..lets go Mavs! They just had a good trade imho


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 17, 2022)

Redline said:


> @Mickey Mouse


...........at least it is not Boston.......

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> ...........at least it is not Boston.......


Well in terms of championship how many would they have 17 like Lakers? Can't remember precisely now


----------



## Nello (Jun 17, 2022)

Not sure if my half assed beard stubble is cringe but i'm too lazy to shave these days

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2022)

Nello said:


> Not sure if my half assed beard stubble is cringe but i'm too lazy to shave these days


Naaa that's just normal mate also take this as a way to let it grown and see how you look with it, you might end up liking it, unless it bothers your girlfriend because it tickles.xd


----------



## KBD (Jun 17, 2022)

Nello said:


> Not sure if my half assed beard stubble is cringe but i'm too lazy to shave these days


looking like a homelessman has its benefits, no one is going to bother robbing you, you can probably reserve the seat next to you in a bus or whichever way you commute, etc.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2022)

Let's celebrate the final.ol saga with the roots of this forum


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2022)

KBD said:


> looking like a homelessman has its benefits, no one is going to bother robbing you, you can probably reserve the seat next to you in a bus or whichever way you commute, etc.


NAA... You gotta look dirty and stinky to get that previlege


----------



## KBD (Jun 17, 2022)

Redline said:


> NAA... You gotta look dirty and stinky to get that previlege


ah youre right, hipsters look like clean homeless people

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2022)

Nello said:


> Not sure if my half assed beard stubble is cringe but i'm too lazy to shave these days


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2022)

KBD said:


> ah youre right, hipsters look like clean homeless people


Chicks likes hipsters mind you


----------



## KBD (Jun 17, 2022)

Redline said:


> Chicks likes hipsters mind you


or clean homeless people, @Alibaba Saluja you dog.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 17, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2022)

Shanks said:


> 81 yr old homeless man with bleeding from his face lying face down on the footpath of my neighbours front right now.
> 
> He can't get up.
> 
> Fucken ambulance is still not here. 20 mins already.


Go  help him you lazy ass!


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2022)

KBD said:


> or clean homeless people, @Alibaba Saluja you dog.


When I was 17 i looked like Jesus Christ lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Blade (Jun 17, 2022)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## faisal1989 (Jun 17, 2022)

One piece manga ASMR 
This is one of the weirdest video I encountered on YouTube


----------



## Redline (Jun 17, 2022)

faisal1989 said:


> One piece manga ASMR
> This is one of the weirdest video I encountered on YouTube


She probably think She has beutiful hands lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 17, 2022)

Kinda feel bad for him lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 17, 2022)

Shwanks got banned damn he was really making the battledome entertaining recently


----------



## Nello (Jun 17, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1 | GODA 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 18, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Shwanks got banned damn he was really making the battledome entertaining recently


wonder what he got banned for

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## January (Jun 18, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 18, 2022)

Bleach trailer July 2nd


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 18, 2022)

@Shrike what's up? Haven't seen you post much recently


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 18, 2022)

Guys rate my avy (honestly) 

Personally I think this is the coolest one I've found yet

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 18, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Guys rate my avy (honestly)
> 
> Personally I think this is the coolest one I've found yet



Honestly? I don't like it much. I feel like the samurai theme doesn't fit Kizaru.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 18, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Guys rate my avy (honestly)
> 
> Personally I think this is the coolest one I've found yet


I like the color scheme, but for what ever reason, Id really like for the sun glasses to have a color as well.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Perrin (Jun 18, 2022)

Redline said:


> When I was 17 i looked like Jesus Christ lol


Plenty of cross teens.


Captain Quincy said:


> Guys rate my avy (honestly)
> 
> Personally I think this is the coolest one I've found yet


This is a thing?
What do people think of my avy?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Jun 18, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Plenty of cross teens.
> 
> This is a thing?
> What do people think of my avy?


what's the dude holding, a pole?


----------



## Perrin (Jun 18, 2022)

KBD said:


> what's the dude holding, a pole?


its Perrin Aybara so depending on whereabouts in his story it is it will be an axe or a hammer. I do not think the head is shown so depending on what u feel it is an ax or a hammer.


----------



## KBD (Jun 18, 2022)

Perrin said:


> its Perrin Aybara so depending on whereabouts in his story it is it will be an axe or a hammer. I do not think the head is shown so depending on what u feel it is an ax or a hammer.


Id imagine it to be a hammer then, I can see a sledge hammer needing a long handle, an axe though? not so much. eithery way its a pretty thin handle. 

thats why I was wondering if he used a staff to fight.


----------



## Perrin (Jun 18, 2022)

KBD said:


> Id imagine it to be a hammer then, I can see a sledge hammer needing a long handle, an axe though? not so much. eithery way its a pretty thin handle.
> 
> thats why I was wondering if he used a staff to fight.


No his ally Matt uses a staff (later a bisento) and other ally uses a sword (boring boring snore snore). Perrin shifts between hammer and ax depending on how indiscriminately he needs to kill.


----------



## KBD (Jun 18, 2022)

Perrin said:


> No his ally Matt uses a staff (later a bisento) and other ally uses a sword (boring boring snore snore). Perrin shifts between hammer and ax depending on how indiscriminately he needs to kill.




a hammer it is then

edit: holy shit this image looks like one of those absinthe induced night terrors one can get

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (Jun 18, 2022)

KBD said:


> a hammer it is then
> 
> edit: holy shit this image looks like one of those absinthe induced night terrors one can get


He has an … understanding, with wolves.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1 | GODA 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 18, 2022)

Perrin said:


> He has an … understanding, with wolves.


well going by these metrics, your avy looks like a nice: have a warm meal and a pint and the tavern kind of Perrin.

shit gets reaaaaaal different once he hits the trail though.

so Id rate your avy comfy, I guess?


----------



## Perrin (Jun 18, 2022)

KBD said:


> well going by these metrics, your avy looks like a nice: have a warm meal and a pint and the tavern kind of Perrin.
> 
> shit gets reaaaaaal different once he hits the trail though.
> 
> so Id rate your avy comfy, I guess?


You need to give the wheel of time a go KBD. You will love Perrin


----------



## KBD (Jun 18, 2022)

Perrin said:


> You need to give the wheel of time a go KBD. You will love Perrin


might do once I start my vacation


----------



## Perrin (Jun 18, 2022)

KBD said:


> might do once I start my vacation


I think there’s a comic book of the first book of ur more of a visual reader


----------



## KBD (Jun 18, 2022)

Perrin said:


> I think there’s a comic book of the first book of ur more of a visual reader


It's fine, I'm just going to be too busy during the summer if not for my holiday to pick up a new series of books. 

Peak time for reading starts in autumn


----------



## Perrin (Jun 18, 2022)

KBD said:


> It's fine, I'm just going to be too busy during the summer if not for my holiday to pick up a new series of books.
> 
> Peak time for reading starts in autumn


I feel like we dont know u KBD. With the death of Kaido there is some loss of what little identity was there to begin with. I feel im pretty sharey and people have an idea about me on the forums but ur one of the many many unknowns. Share what u feel comfortable doing so and let us know about ur world.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jesusus (Jun 18, 2022)

That reminds me, the Condoraino scene in the G7 filler arc made me laugh harder than any post-timeskip gags by Oda ever did

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Perrin (Jun 18, 2022)

jesusus said:


> That reminds me, the Condoraino scene in the G7 filler arc made me laugh harder than any post-timeskip gags by Oda ever did


Give me time. Once i achieve my final form i will start making memes the likes of which the forum ha never seen @Draco Bolton will finally have a challenger.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1 | GODA 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 18, 2022)

Perrin said:


> I feel like we dont know u KBD. With the death of Kaido there is some loss of what little identity was there to begin with. I feel im pretty sharey and people have an idea about me on the forums but ur one of the many many unknowns. Share what u feel comfortable doing so and let us know about ur world.


I brew and drink beer  summer is the busier season, for both.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 18, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 18, 2022)

KBD said:


> I like the color scheme, but for what ever reason, Id really like for the sun glasses to have a color as well.





DeVision said:


> Honestly? I don't like it much. I feel like the samurai theme doesn't fit Kizaru.







*Spoiler*: __ 



Thanks for being honest tho guys

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 18, 2022)

Perrin said:


> This is a thing?
> What do people think of my avy?


Honestly thought it was a self portrait.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Blade (Jun 18, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Blade (Jun 18, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 18, 2022)

@Blade is back too?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blade (Jun 18, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> @Blade is back too?




i returned from my 4th perm ban, few days ago 

it's all good

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Jun 18, 2022)

The next OLC needs to be named the roast of January

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redline (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Perrin (Jun 18, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Honestly thought it was a self portrait.


It ironically is not far from the truth. Im 6’3” and muscular with a full beard and curly hair.

Reactions: Like 1 | GODA 2


----------



## January (Jun 18, 2022)

KBD said:


> The next OLC needs to be named the roast of January

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 18, 2022)

@Mickey Mouse I am reserving the convo title for October

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 18, 2022)

January said:


>


It's an honor to be roasted

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## blueWaves (Jun 18, 2022)

Between GS and Boston, yeah I'm glad GS won. I would rather see new blood win, but no way would I ever cheer for a Boston team.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 18, 2022)

Perrin said:


> It ironically is not far from the truth. Im 6’3” and muscular with a full beard and curly hair.


I thought so.


blueWaves said:


> Between GS and Boston, yeah I'm glad GS won. I would rather see new blood win, but no way would I ever cheer for a Boston team.


I do so hate them both.....


----------



## shieldbounce (Jun 18, 2022)

@Kinjin What happened?


----------



## Shanks (Jun 18, 2022)

KBD said:


> The next OLC needs to be named the roast of January


Yeah. @Mickey Mouse  do it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 18, 2022)

Happy Bday @NinnjaHero and @RossellaFiamingo! Have a good one


----------



## January (Jun 19, 2022)

KBD said:


> It's an honor to be roasted





Shanks said:


> Yeah. @Mickey Mouse  do it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Jun 19, 2022)

happybirthday @RossellaFiamingo  !


----------



## Kishido (Jun 19, 2022)

Breaking News!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Jun 19, 2022)

Kishido said:


> Breaking News!!!



Damn. This sounds great.


Someone tag me in the thread once it's released.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kishido (Jun 19, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Damn. This sounds great.
> 
> 
> Someone tag me in the thread once it's released.



Finally ZKK

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DeVision (Jun 19, 2022)

Kishido said:


> Finally ZKK



Who knows......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Jun 19, 2022)

It’s time for OL games

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Blade (Jun 19, 2022)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 19, 2022)

Blade said:


>


One is more badass looking then he has acted and the other one is more badass then he looks.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Blade (Jun 19, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> One is more badass looking then he has acted and the other one is more badass then he looks.




kidd getting upgrades in this arc, was really great though, along with law. mean, before the roof event, he was easily losing to cake island katakuri, and during the roof event, he reached at least wano roof zoro levels [within that tier overall]

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shanks (Jun 19, 2022)

January said:


> It’s time for OL games


Fuck games. Let's gamble

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Jun 19, 2022)

@Perrin, we fellow Pantheons of Medical Brilliance are wasting our multiplex of intellectual elevation on posting on these forums, as we stand on the Plateau of Preeminence.

As top graduates of our Medicinal Fields, and upholders of all oaths and pledges to the Entities of Medical Divinity, we must strive to aim higher in our medical endeavors so that we maintain our status as the distillation of complexion of what it means to be a doctor.  Let us pave the way to the future of ascension to the divine plane of existence.


----------



## electricmastro (Jun 19, 2022)

So do you guys think Yamato is set to come to terms with the Oden identity soon after the month break is over? She only did that to carry on his will for a doomed Wano and wanted freedom. I get the feeling once she sails out from a Wano left in Momo’s hands, she’ll get some profound moment from that.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 19, 2022)

Happy Bday @Gibbs and @shinjojin!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## faisal1989 (Jun 20, 2022)

Man this street of rage 2 hack made so excited for a new one piece beat em up game lol

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## January (Jun 20, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Fuck games. Let's gamble


Sure, what are the stakes?


----------



## Shanks (Jun 20, 2022)

January said:


> Sure, what are the stakes?


If I'm higher, I win. If I'm lower,.you lose. Loser do 100 push ups, 100 sit ups and jog for 5Km

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shanks (Jun 20, 2022)

Bro 290 @Light D Lamperouge @Ekkologix @Alibaba Saluja @Mickey Mouse @January @Redline 

This is world record

Reactions: Funny 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Nello (Jun 20, 2022)

Shanks said:


> If I'm higher, I win. If I'm lower,.you lose. Loser do 100 push ups, 100 sit ups and jog for 5Km


You know if you do that every day you'll lose your hair

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 20, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Bro 290 @Light D Lamperouge @Ekkologix @Alibaba Saluja @Mickey Mouse @January @Redline
> 
> This is world record


LMAO.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Jun 20, 2022)

Shanks said:


> If I'm higher, I win. If I'm lower,.you lose. Loser do 100 push ups, 100 sit ups and jog for 5Km


----------



## shinjojin (Jun 20, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @Gibbs and @shinjojin!


Thank you so much!! I really appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 3 | GODA 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 20, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Bro 290 @Light D Lamperouge @Ekkologix @Alibaba Saluja @Mickey Mouse @January @Redline
> 
> This is world record


save the screenshot lol

talent of this level should not go to waste

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## trance (Jun 20, 2022)

delete the screenshot lol

talent of this level should go to waste

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 20, 2022)

trance said:


> delete the screenshot lol
> 
> talent of this level should go to waste


hmph

trance kun

let me ask you this

can you reach 290 with 12 dice of 100?

mere mortals of your caliber cant even if they tried their whole life 

mastering the art of dice is not for the weak

you have to control your breath

when you slash a leaf with a sword. u should fully control it to make it not cut the leaf if you want. but make the same sword cut iron

your dice haki is weak. but i cannot blame you. only 1 in a million can reach what shanks reached

truly wonderful to witness

subarashii

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trance (Jun 20, 2022)

>kun

 

that's "SAN" to you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trance (Jun 20, 2022)

shanks is a cheater

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Redline (Jun 20, 2022)

trance said:


> delete the screenshot lol
> 
> talent of this level should go to waste


Hey trance hear this...xd eheheh

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Redline (Jun 20, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> hmph
> 
> trance kun
> 
> ...


I subscribe this...we are just born lucky like all of you but with a plus on dice lol

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 20, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Fuck games. Let's gamble


At seven like the  nba finals? We should do a tournament like that first at best of 5 then seven till the finals it would be also cool to pick a team or a crew to play as his owner .xd


----------



## Redline (Jun 20, 2022)

12 dice face 100 higher win..the easiest

Let's say I play with oden you play with shanks another one with fujitira greenbull and so on.. the one-piece dice tournament.. would be perfect to pass the time durin this break.... @Kinjin 
@Soca 
Can I do it? I gotta have to open two tried one for the contestants who what to play and another one for the whole tournament updates


----------



## January (Jun 20, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 20, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Bro 290 @Light D Lamperouge @Ekkologix @Alibaba Saluja @Mickey Mouse @January @Redline
> 
> This is world record



Imagine tagging Ali and Ekko - which both died a century ago and not tagging me.
Fuck you you aussie fuck.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 20, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Imagine tagging Ali and Ekko - which both died a century ago and not tagging me.
> Fuck you you aussie fuck.


Yeah we all know you are a G on dices... always welcome to join


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 20, 2022)

Shanks said:


> If I'm higher, I win. If I'm lower,.you lose. Loser do 100 push ups, 100 sit ups and jog for 5Km





Shanks said:


> Bro 290 @Light D Lamperouge @Ekkologix @Alibaba Saluja @Mickey Mouse @January @Redline
> 
> This is world record


Challenge accepted

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 20, 2022)

Damn that was average.......below average.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 20, 2022)

why yall sucking at dice so much today 

Let me show you how it's done


----------



## KBD (Jun 20, 2022)

You are all clowns  but not the good kind like Buggy.

Let me show you how it's done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 20, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> why yall sucking at dice so much today
> 
> Let me show you how it's done





*Spoiler*: __ 



At least it's still higher than the mouse's


----------



## KBD (Jun 20, 2022)

Whooped all of your asses

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Jun 20, 2022)

KBD said:


> Whooped all of your asses


----------



## DeVision (Jun 20, 2022)

Forgot

Reactions: Winner 1 | GODA 2


----------



## DeVision (Jun 20, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Forgot




I AM A GOD!
FUCK YOU SHANKS YOU FUCKING AUSSIE!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Jun 20, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I AM A GOD!
> FUCK YOU SHANKS YOU FUCKING AUSSIE!



Someone tag that fucker. @Shanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 20, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Bro 290 @Light D Lamperouge @Ekkologix @Alibaba Saluja @Mickey Mouse @January @Redline
> 
> This is world record



World record.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 20, 2022)

KBD said:


> You are all clowns  but not the good kind like Buggy.
> 
> Let me show you how it's done


I think u Need to Remember Who goden Is....


----------



## Redline (Jun 20, 2022)

Now for the lowest score something Dev Is always bene food at it ..finger crossedlets go foxi


----------



## Redline (Jun 20, 2022)

Not Low enough...


----------



## KBD (Jun 20, 2022)

Redline said:


> I think u Need to Remember Who goden Is....


What kind of dice roller did you say you were going to be, little punk?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 20, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 20, 2022)

KBD said:


> What kind of dice roller did you say you were going to be, little punk?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 20, 2022)

KBD said:


> What kind of dice roller did you say you were going to be, little punk?


Just a warm.up.before the big pig cut!


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 20, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Imagine tagging Ali and Ekko - which both died a century ago and not tagging me.
> Fuck you you aussie fuck.


my dice skills are engraved in his memory

every time he rolls dice in monopoly he sees an image of me in his mind to give him good luck 

like they say

legends never die

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 20, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Forgot


m-masaka
did u just beat sabo's record

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Jun 20, 2022)

he only held the record for couple of hours lol

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 20, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Forgot


I must challenge this one as well.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 20, 2022)

Close but no.........dice. @DeVision  using the power of spite reigns supreme.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Jun 20, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Forgot


288 huh? Imagine if we rolled these in a 5M Chrollo bet.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Shanks (Jun 20, 2022)

Literally Akainu vs. Aokji level of dice play extreme diff.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Jun 20, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Literally Akainu vs. Aokji level of dice play extreme diff.


I like Kuzan anyway and Akainu is a pussy. Fuck you @DeVision

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 21, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Close but no.........dice. @DeVision  using the power of spite reigns supreme.





Shanks said:


> 288 huh? Imagine if we rolled these in a 5M Chrollo bet.


Everything can happen to my dice rolls. XD


Shanks said:


> I like Kuzan anyway and Akainu is a pussy. Fuck you @DeVision


No. I'm no bitch like Akainu. Either I am Kuzan, or we the 2 giants from little garden.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 21, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Close but no.........dice. @DeVision  using the power of spite reigns supreme.


You should organize a dice game during the break

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shanks (Jun 21, 2022)

Ahhh yeah, 1 month break. Maybe... drop NF?


----------



## Shanks (Jun 21, 2022)

Recession is here.... maybe not. Stay on NF and watch anime on free sites.

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 21, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Recession is here.... maybe not. Stay on NF and watch anime of free sites.


Might just get Crunchyroll


----------



## Shanks (Jun 21, 2022)

KBD said:


> Might just get Crunchyroll


Look at this millionaire

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Perrin (Jun 21, 2022)

KBD said:


> You should organize a dice game during the break


Easy peasy. But I’m still on holiday 🏝

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Perrin (Jun 21, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Look at this millionaire


At least he can microwave it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 21, 2022)

Rolling


----------



## Firo (Jun 21, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Look at this millionaire


Get him drunk and he might just share his log in info.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 21, 2022)

Rolling


----------



## jesusus (Jun 21, 2022)

My court date with the Medical Board's lawsuit of defamatory objective is tomorrow but I have not finished my tenth revision of my opening defense a fortiori as of now, as my opening thesis of rebuttal consists in pari materia, and my innocence in this unjustified multi-class action lawsuit against my practices as the Spiritual Healer of Numan Medicine be res ipsa loquitur so I am absolved from paying a ten trillion dollar fine for being a Base Believer, but as we all know, the Ivy-league Lawyers have already paid off the Jesting Judge in bribery, which is a felon in itself, but I am in no position to question the questionable, as their intents to res judicata a priori in their hasty hestitant-null crusade to defame the Spiritualism of the Mud Baths of the Base Swamp remain authoritative over the sovereign Base Believing Bohemianism.  

I humbly request the assistance of my fellow NF colleagues in syntax of legal advisement. Thank thy in advance.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 21, 2022)

jesusus said:


> I humbly request the assistance of my fellow NF colleagues in syntax of legal advisement.


Confuse the enemy with battledome terms like mid diff and boxland. They're sure to be at a loss of words when they get hit with the cope + headcanon after every argument

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Perrin (Jun 21, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Confuse the enemy with battledome terms like mid diff and boxland. They're sure to be at a loss of words when they get hit with the cope + headcanon after every argument


Hit them with a ‘concession accepted’

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## trance (Jun 21, 2022)

happy 1st day of summer OLC

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 21, 2022)

trance said:


> happy 1st day of summer OLC


Hell yeah!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 21, 2022)

Summer timeeee!!! Let's goooooo


----------



## Hawk9211 (Jun 21, 2022)

Why was my thread deleted smh.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 21, 2022)

Hawk9211 said:


> Why was my thread deleted smh.


Lol..what was all about? Zkk? Zoro? Admiral vs younkou? It they delete it they consider that either toxic or flammable or bait... Imho, i  don't open any new thread anymore since they all end up cancelled lul all I can do is just keep on shit posting..xd


----------



## Perrin (Jun 21, 2022)

Hawk9211 said:


> Why was my thread deleted smh.


It was in poor taste

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hawk9211 (Jun 21, 2022)

It was funny


----------



## Perrin (Jun 21, 2022)

Hawk9211 said:


> It was funny


If you like poking fun at people who struggle with there sense of self or those that sympathise with them then yes it was. If you have class then no it wasn’t.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 21, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Thinly veiled transphobia


Wdym Perrin? forgive my English but is not my first language , What trans have anything to do with what I wrote?
Aaaaa.maybe I get the hint now it was a thread about okiku right? Lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Perrin (Jun 21, 2022)

Redline said:


> Wdym Perrin? forgive my English but is not my first language , What trans have anything to do with what I wrote?


You asked why his thread got banned, the answer was as it was based on thinly veiled transphobia

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Redline (Jun 21, 2022)

Perrin said:


> You asked why his thread got banned, the answer was as it was based on thinly veiled transphobia


Yeah I got that now .. thanks my bad

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## KBD (Jun 21, 2022)

Hawk9211 said:


> It was funny


do you still have the OP or remember its contents? Id like to hear it

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 21, 2022)

Perrin said:


> It was in poor taste


you only made me curious


----------



## Redline (Jun 21, 2022)

KBD said:


> you only made me curious


Get curious


----------



## Gledania (Jun 21, 2022)

Smh that slut @Flame  is here

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Flame (Jun 21, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Smh that slut @Flame  is here

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Impulse (Jun 21, 2022)

Disney's top class censorship



Luffy's face on his clothing was unexpected

Edit:  How is everyone today?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Lurko (Jun 21, 2022)

Asap like me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 21, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Asap like me.


What are you lurking about?


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 21, 2022)

Impulse said:


> Luffy's face on his clothing was unexpected


This is awesome. I didn't know he was into OP.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KBD (Jun 21, 2022)

We are listed under the anime thread, I fix


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 21, 2022)

trance said:


> happy 1st day of summer OLC


Up yours not @Lance 


Impulse said:


> Disney's top class censorship
> 
> 
> 
> ...


>Disney Slander 



Shut up 5th most liked Flash!


----------



## trance (Jun 21, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Up yours not @Lance


sony > disney


----------



## KBD (Jun 21, 2022)

trance said:


> sony > disney


Briefly when they made the first walkmans but meh

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Impulse (Jun 21, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Shut up 5th most liked Flash!


Who is other 4 Flash then?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 21, 2022)

trance said:


> sony > disney


Also I hope you blow the fuse to your living room while in middle of a movie.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Redline (Jun 21, 2022)

KBD said:


> Also I hope you blow the fuse to your living room while in middle of a movie.


Blow the fuse?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## KBD (Jun 21, 2022)

Redline said:


> Blow the fuse?


Not like that

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 21, 2022)

KBD said:


> Not like that


I see you you dirty mind you were talking about blow the fuse in movie times..LUL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 21, 2022)

Redline said:


> I see you you dirty mind you were talking about blow the fuse in movie times..LUL


 why would I want him to do that


----------



## Redline (Jun 21, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Jun 21, 2022)

KBD said:


> why would I want him to do that


Not him wth! your girlfriend goddamns!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 21, 2022)

Redline said:


> Not him wth! your girlfriend goddamns!


But what if trance is my girlfriend?

Or more precisely, my bitch

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 21, 2022)

trance said:


> sony > disney





Impulse said:


> Who is other 4 Flash then?


Wally
Barry
Jay
Thawne


And I am being nice by saying 5th.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 21, 2022)

Kashimo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Jun 21, 2022)

@Soca did you listen to the new Beyonce song?


----------



## Soca (Jun 21, 2022)

MO said:


> @Soca did you listen to the new Beyonce song?


I did. I been looking at memes about it too. Hoes out here tryna quit their job cuz beyonce said so

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## MO (Jun 21, 2022)

Soca said:


> I did. I been looking at memes about it too. Hoes out here tryna quit their job cuz beyonce said so


I just put in my 2 weeks notice.   



How did you like it?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 21, 2022)

Happy Bday @Admiral Hakuryō!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 22, 2022)

Soca said:


> I did. I been looking at memes about it too. Hoes out here tryna quit their job cuz beyonce said so


Oh come on. You did the same. Just admit it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Jun 22, 2022)

Going to the gym is finally paying off. I'm ready to do a sexy cosplay of Buggy

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 22, 2022)




----------



## Gledania (Jun 22, 2022)

@Shiba D. Inu  you got banned ?


----------



## KBD (Jun 22, 2022)

Gledania said:


> @Shiba D. Inu  you got banned ?


thank you for bringing me these news of justice been done, you shall hence forth be known as saint Gledania.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 22, 2022)

Gledania said:


> @Shiba D. Inu  you got banned ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trance (Jun 22, 2022)

Gledania said:


> @Shiba D. Inu  you got banned ?


his zoro bashing got too out of hand

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 22, 2022)

KBD said:


> thank you for bringing me these news of justice been done, you shall hence forth be known as saint Gledania.


Who ? Saint Glen Grant?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 22, 2022)

trance said:


> his zoro bashing got too out of hand


No wonder it was something about him I once got banned because I wrote zoro is gay lol

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## trance (Jun 22, 2022)

Redline said:


> zoro is gay


no cap?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 22, 2022)

trance said:


> no cap?


four sword style.. ever heard of it?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 22, 2022)

Big news Gleeeeennnn!!!xd

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 22, 2022)

KBD said:


> four sword style.. ever heard of it?


Sure I got pics of it ...this will only happen when Zoro will finally get Shisui BACK where it belongs!
Lmaoooooo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 22, 2022)

Redline said:


> Sure I got pics of it ...this will only happen when zoro will finally get shisui back where it belongs!
> Lmaoooooo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 22, 2022)

KBD said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 22, 2022)

Y


KBD said:


> You should organize a dice game during the break


Yeah do something useful for once


----------



## KBD (Jun 22, 2022)

yeah @Mickey Mouse although Perrin said he would once out from vacation, but I heard you used to do stuff like this? 

I want to participate


----------



## Soca (Jun 22, 2022)

MO said:


> I just put in my 2 weeks notice.
> 
> 
> 
> How did you like it?


It's ok. Not my cup of tea  



DeVision said:


> Oh come on. You did the same. Just admit it.


I did not! I gots rent to pay


----------



## DeVision (Jun 22, 2022)

Soca said:


> I did not! I gots rent to pay



Everyone does. You do it on your back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 22, 2022)

Soca said:


> It's ok. Not my cup of tea
> 
> 
> I did not! I gots rent to pay


Open a you tube Channel and call It kwai as fuck  lol.... Reach 10 k sub and your rent Is paid! Xd


----------



## MO (Jun 22, 2022)

Soca said:


> It's ok. Not my cup of tea


You listen to drake's album?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 22, 2022)

KBD said:


> yeah @Mickey Mouse although Perrin said he would once out from vacation, but I heard you used to do stuff like this?
> 
> I want to participate


..........oh look @January  !!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Gledania (Jun 22, 2022)

KBD said:


> thank you for bringing me these news of justice been done, you shall hence forth be known as saint Gledania.


You had a beef with the dogo ? 


trance said:


> his zoro bashing got too out of hand


I see. Then it must be @A Optimistic  doing a good job.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 22, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> ..........oh look @January  !!!!


Come on Mickey let's roll with the one piece Nba tournament! If you give me permission I can take charge of the matches and subscription...xd as you wish  since I don't have much free time if you wanna do it yourself  then it's even better...each  choose a single one piece character then random.matches are done by 3 of of 5 first and 4 out if seven after! But easy scores like 12 of 100 best win things like that..what do you reckon..also @KBD  u can do it yourself as well but first ask Mickey he is usually in charge of it Couse he handles it well .


----------



## Redline (Jun 22, 2022)

Me (Kenshiro) vs the boss( testa pelata) .. eheheh

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 22, 2022)

Redline said:


> Come on Mickey let's roll with the one piece Nba tournament! If you give me permission I can take charge of the matches and subscription...xd as you wish  since I don't have much free time if you wanna do it yourself  then it's even better...each  choose a single one piece character then random.matches are done by 3 of of 5 first and 4 out if seven after! But easy scores like 12 of 100 best win things like that..what do you reckon..also @KBD  u can do it yourself as well but first ask Mickey he is usually in charge of it Couse he handles it well .


I will think about it. Hell I met try one of those survivor games too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hawk9211 (Jun 23, 2022)

Mutt is banned?


----------



## KBD (Jun 23, 2022)

Gledania said:


> You had a beef with the dogo ?
> 
> I see. Then it must be @A Optimistic  doing a good job.


Nah. But a banned admiral fan is the best kind of admiral fan

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Shanks (Jun 23, 2022)

KBD said:


> Nah. But a banned admiral fan is the best kind of admiral fan


Bruh, someone ban @January

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Jun 23, 2022)

@Flame  too. Ban that admiral fanboy

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## January (Jun 23, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Bruh, someone ban @January


WSC


----------



## KBD (Jun 23, 2022)

January said:


> WSC


Once you die and go to hell, there will be a demon called Ricky there to greet you. He uses mustard as lube and you deserve every inch.


----------



## January (Jun 23, 2022)

KBD said:


> Once you die and go to hell, there will be a demon called Ricky there to greet you. He uses mustard as lube and you deserve every inch.


Ricky is a good chap, used to work for me. 

He's just a young demon, while i'm the devil.


----------



## Redline (Jun 23, 2022)

Hawk9211 said:


> Mutt is banned?


Butt is banned? Well we can post more tits then.... XD


----------



## Redline (Jun 23, 2022)

KBD said:


> Nah. But a banned admiral fan is the best kind of admiral fan


They real question is..are the  admiral ready to kick some ass? GB come first


----------



## KBD (Jun 23, 2022)

Redline said:


> They real question is..are the  admiral ready to kick some ass? GB come first


Dunno about kicking,but GB has already proved he is ready to kiss some ass at least.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 23, 2022)

Let me try something. Santi.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 23, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 23, 2022)

Why is it so warm already! Fucking summer......

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 23, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Flame  too. Ban that admiral fanboy


----------



## Redline (Jun 23, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Why is it so warm already! Fucking summer......


We love Summertime ! And winter time also


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 23, 2022)

I'd rather it be really hot than mildly cold

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 23, 2022)

@Redline Why you gave my post the “FUNNY” reaction? Am I a joke here?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## trance (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## Flame (Jun 23, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Flame  too. Ban that admiral fanboy


admiral fans eating GOOD this saga, mark my words

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 23, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @Redline Why you gave my post the “FUNNY” reaction? Am I a joke here?


No barbarian I found funny that emoticons...like something a 10 years old would post..no pun intended lolol..all cool as usual


----------



## Redline (Jun 23, 2022)

Flame said:


> admiral fans eating GOOD this saga, mark my words


Most likely yes..but eventually they still all gonna crumble apart

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trance (Jun 23, 2022)

seeing luffy and akainu shake hands even if begrudgingly is actually cringe

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## trance (Jun 23, 2022)

and there are actually people who want akainu to be luffy's ally or worse, to be redeemed

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 23, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @Redline Why you gave my post the “FUNNY” reaction? Am I a joke here?


You are.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Jun 23, 2022)

Damn, everything is from Wano.

Poneglyphs? Wano.

Seastone? Wano

Pluton? It's somewhere in Alabasta right? Nah, Wano.

Elbaf? Another name for Wano. Raftel? One Piece?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 23, 2022)

Uchiha Madara said:


> Damn, everything is from Wano.
> 
> Poneglyphs? Wano.
> 
> ...


Indeed..original WSS? ..Oden from wano and Ryuma before him ..next WSS? momonosuke after zoro! It all come back where it began with


----------



## Redline (Jun 23, 2022)

It's time for a big of fails...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 23, 2022)

God bless ya all!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 23, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 23, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> You are.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 23, 2022)

Light D Lamperouge said:


>


----------



## Shrike (Jun 23, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Shrike what's up? Haven't seen you post much recently


I've been called, is all I can say. I am not gonna be around for a bit. Thanks for asking for me bruv

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 7


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 23, 2022)

Shrike said:


> I've been called, is all I can say. I am not gonna be around for a bit. Thanks for asking for me bruv


Take care, where ever you may be going or doing.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 4


----------



## Shrike (Jun 23, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Take care, where ever you may be going or doing.


It's nothing dangerous luckily, just helping out with what I can

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1 | Friendly 4


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 23, 2022)

Happy Bday @Regulus Jones!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 23, 2022)

Shrike said:


> It's nothing dangerous luckily, just helping out with what I can


Take care!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## DeVision (Jun 24, 2022)

Flame said:


> admiral fans eating GOOD this saga, mark my words



You know it's the last saga and they inevitably gonna fail or start riding Luffy's D?


----------



## January (Jun 24, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## jesusus (Jun 24, 2022)

Shrike has been personally hired as an informant and advisor by the revered Medicinal Board of Directors that are currently undergoing court proceedings in a passion-filled crusade to undo my financial, physical, neurological existence into a state of irreversibility of quality of life, by assaulting my personal freedoms of Spiritual Deference of Mud-based Water Healing of the Numancian Blessing, with the detesting vectors of the ones who've only known a life of luxury in their $1000 chairs of carnivorous comfort, while scoffing of the basics of Spiritual Healing, they bellow in anger directed with the legal vectors of a hundred Ivy League Valedictorian Lawyers, armed to the teeth with corpus juris wordplay, dollars that miraculously enter the pockets of the presiding Judge Justice of Jesters, and class-action billing of the extreme, all to suffocate my faith in the Holy Properties of the Mud.

I will continue to update as these court fillings continue ex cathedra of the most prestigious corpus carnivorous components known across the seven seas and seven continents of the land.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 24, 2022)

KBD said:


> happy midsummer everyone


Good choice! One of my favourite bands of the new millennium...saw their gig  London for the latest album! Just amazing

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 24, 2022)

KBD said:


> happy midsummer everyone


----------



## Redline (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Jun 24, 2022)

Shrike said:


> I've been called, is all I can say. I am not gonna be around for a bit. Thanks for asking for me bruv


----------



## KBD (Jun 24, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redline (Jun 24, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Shrike has been personally hired as an informant and advisor by the revered Medicinal Board of Directors that are currently undergoing court proceedings in a passion-filled crusade to undo my financial, physical, neurological existence into a state of irreversibility of quality of life, by assaulting my personal freedoms of Spiritual Deference of Mud-based Water Healing of the Numancian Blessing, with the detesting vectors of the ones who've only known a life of luxury in their $1000 chairs of carnivorous comfort, while scoffing of the basics of Spiritual Healing, they bellow in anger directed with the legal vectors of a hundred Ivy League Valedictorian Lawyers, armed to the teeth with corpus juris wordplay, dollars that miraculously enter the pockets of the presiding Judge Justice of Jesters, and class-action billing of the extreme, all to suffocate my faith in the Holy Properties of the Mud.
> 
> I will continue to update as these court fillings continue ex cathedra of the most prestigious corpus carnivorous components known across the seven seas and seven continents of the land.


Here's a phone call for the goated Primus...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## electricmastro (Jun 24, 2022)

If Zoro is meant to fight Fujitora and Sanji is meant to fight Kizaru, then maybe Yamato will fight Aramaki, reinforcing her worth to the crew.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 24, 2022)

Happy Bday @CrownedEagle!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1 | GODA 1


----------



## January (Jun 25, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 25, 2022)

January said:


>



WTF? This is so random.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 25, 2022)

@Shanks wtf dude? XD


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 25, 2022)

@Shanks is dead drunk.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 25, 2022)

electricmastro said:


> If Zoro is meant to fight Fujitora and Sanji is meant to fight Kizaru, then maybe Yamato will fight Aramaki, reinforcing her worth to the crew.


One thing is certain. The hentai fanarts will go wilder than before on Yamato. I can see them.


----------



## Shanks (Jun 25, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @Shanks is dead drunk.


I haven't been drunk in more than 10 years.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 2 | GODA 1


----------



## Shanks (Jun 25, 2022)

Too poor to buy booze

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 25, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Too poor to buy booze


One of those days I'll buy you a booze.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 25, 2022)

@Santoryu why

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 25, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Too poor to buy booze


I think you need to get your priorities straight

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flame (Jun 25, 2022)

DeVision said:


> You know it's the last saga and they inevitably gonna fail or start riding Luffy's D?


well the will of luffy's d is inevitable so i already accepted such fate. until that happens tho, i'll have the most fun i can get

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 25, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Jun 25, 2022)

Flame said:


> well the will of luffy's d is inevitable so i already accepted such fate. until that happens tho, i'll have the most fun i can get



Have fun. It's probably gonna last for years.. XD
But the fall's gonna hurt.



KBD said:


>



"accidentally increasing" - is he deluded or something?
He deserves the L. Captial L.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 25, 2022)

KBD said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 25, 2022)

@Mickey Mouse name the thread to "Bink's sake bar"


----------



## Redline (Jun 25, 2022)

Hear this mister moji!!
From Redline with pleasure


----------



## Redline (Jun 25, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Jun 25, 2022)

KBD said:


>


Lmfaoooo lojiiiiiii

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Santoryu (Jun 25, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Santoryu why



You know you deserved it

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 25, 2022)

Santoryu said:


> You know you deserved it


But we miss you  

Will you ever come back

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 25, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @Mickey Mouse name the thread to "Bink's sake bar"


Under consideration.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Jun 25, 2022)

If Luffy doesn't clash with C3 1 v 3 in this final saga, I'm dropping one piece


----------



## Shanks (Jun 25, 2022)

Time to ride dem D's. We're going to get an influx of Japanese fan girls joining OL soon


----------



## DeVision (Jun 25, 2022)

Shanks said:


> If Luffy doesn't clash with C3 1 v 3 in this final saga, I'm dropping one piece



Just rewatch marineford.


----------



## Shanks (Jun 25, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Just rewatch marineford.


Watched it too many times. This time around, I wanna see an even clash for an entire chapter 1 v 3 and then Sanji, Zoro and Yamato appears to take over while Luffy moves forward to Imu.


----------



## Shanks (Jun 25, 2022)

Above the redline is the perfect place for everyone to go all out while watching those pig celestial dragons burn in the collateral damage


----------



## KBD (Jun 26, 2022)

Those anime punks better stop bumping their thread 

They belong beneath the OLC


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 26, 2022)

We still have like...... what? Three weeks ahead before chapter 1054 comes out? I am blessed. Showering in the bless of One Punch Man ch 166. That chapter should be enough of a doze to keep me off One Piece until ch 1054.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 26, 2022)

Wordle 372 2/6




beat this, nerds


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Jun 26, 2022)

I think the Gorosei didn't know that Luffy ate the Gomu Gomu no mi until very recently. Weird to think about, but that information just never made its way up to them.


----------



## DeVision (Jun 26, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> We still have like...... what? Three weeks ahead before chapter 1054 comes out? I am blessed. Showering in the bless of One Punch Man ch 166. That chapter should be enough of a doze to keep me off One Piece until ch 1054.



I don't like how the handled it.
I liked 164 (first version) more tbh.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 26, 2022)

Uchiha Madara said:


> I think the Gorosei didn't know that Luffy ate the Gomu Gomu no mi until very recently. Weird to think about, but that information just never made its way up to them.


I can imagine the StrawHats if they met Vegapunk. Making their conversation short:

Vegapunk: By the way, Straw Hat. You didn’t eat the Gomu Gomu no Mi. You ate the Hito Hito no Mi: Model Nika.

I think Robin and Jinbe will be of all StrawHats going to be shocked since I believe they know who and what is Nika. The rest of the crew will be at first confused and then later shocked.



DeVision said:


> I don't like how the handled it.
> I liked 164 (first version) more tbh.


Yeah, a lot of readers I believe share the same thing. Garou now is annoying mentioning “*Absolute Evil*” like a parrot here and there.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nello (Jun 26, 2022)

I prefer first version too. 166 literally un-subverted a trope and is the opposite of what I read OPM for

Blast was cool though, really interesting use of portals together with his physical abilities. Like a brawler version of Dr. Strange

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 26, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Yeah, a lot of readers I believe share the same thing. Garou now is annoying mentioning “*Absolute Evil*” like a parrot here and there.





Nello said:


> I prefer first version too. 166 literally un-subverted a trope and is the opposite of what I read OPM for
> 
> Blast was cool though, really interesting use of portals together with his physical abilities. Like a brawler version of Dr. Strange



I don't like where they're going with it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



Saitama is supposed to One-Punch anyone, but they opened a path where God is probably as strong as Saitama. Heck, even Garou is able to copy serious punches now.. That's not the purpose of this manga/webtoon.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jun 26, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I don't like where they're going with it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


One of the YouTubers who reacted recently to ch 166 asked an interesting question: How your enemy who copies your skills can exactly copy your power level? Saitama’s level is yet to be confirmed, but supposedly ch 167 is gonna answer that. If an enemy can stand to Saitama’s serious punch, then… we’re gonna have a problem. How something becomes a thing?

Now that I think about it. That so-called god. His history, his back story is intriguing. It should be perhaps something similar to that of Marvel’s symbiote god, Null. I yet to know what’s happening to The Sentry after being defeated by Null. We’re gonna have something similar maybe like that in OPM.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2022)

........why are ya blatantly breaking the rules of this thread by talking about Oje Piece?

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Uchiha Madara (Jun 26, 2022)

Is there no thread for discussion that doesn't deserve a thread of its own?


----------



## Redline (Jun 26, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Jun 26, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> ........why are ya blatantly breaking the rules of this thread by talking about Oje Piece?


Down with Disney


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jun 26, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Down with Disney


I should have your rep for saying that!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 27, 2022)

Happy Bday @Nox!

Reactions: Agree 1 | GODA 1


----------



## January (Jun 27, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Jun 27, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I should have your rep for saying that!


I should have your rep power for saying this!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 27, 2022)

January said:


>


Last time it was princess momosuke, what is it this time? My neighbour general motoro?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## faisal1989 (Jun 27, 2022)

I just finished reading bleach final arc (thousand year blood war arc )
And that shit was terrible
It's the worst final arc in manga history
Ohh and I forgot to mention squd zero aka the royal guard
These 5 nerds are the biggest losers in manga history too lol
What a joke
All that hype and they turned out to be just a bunch of clowns

Lots of bleach fanboys are trying so hard to hype the final arc anime
But soon they  will get a reality check I guess lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Jun 27, 2022)

KBD said:


> Last time it was princess momosuke, what is it this time? My neighbour general motoro?


This is princess momosuke 





My neighbor Nekotoro

or Lintoro

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Jun 27, 2022)

faisal1989 said:


> I just finished reading bleach final arc (thousand year blood war arc )
> And that shit was terrible
> It's the worst final arc in manga history
> Ohh and I forgot to mention squd zero aka the royal guard
> ...


Yamamotos fight turning out to be Yhwachs doppelganger clone


----------



## faisal1989 (Jun 27, 2022)

KBD said:


> Yamamotos fight turning out to be Yhwachs doppelganger clone


Ohh that fight pissed me of so much 
And that stupid out of nowhere doppelganger flashback didn't help the situation either 
What a crap arc 
Nonsense everywhere


----------



## faisal1989 (Jun 27, 2022)

January said:


>


Those bleach fans  on twitter tricked me to read the final
At the end I got trolled by kubo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Jun 27, 2022)

faisal1989 said:


> Those bleach fans  on twitter tricked me to read the final
> At the end I got trolled by kubo


Are you sure they weren’t kubo’s fake accounts?


----------



## faisal1989 (Jun 27, 2022)

January said:


> Are you sure they weren’t kubo’s fake accounts?


Maybe 
Who knows

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 27, 2022)

Just caught up to The Boys. It's been a real tragic season with lots of gut wrenching moments. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



My favorite character is Black Noir and I really hope they don't reveal he's a mega douchebag with this soldier boy plotline lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 27, 2022)

@Shanks I see you've reached the big 100k

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Jun 27, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Shanks I see you've reached the big 100k

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## jesusus (Jun 27, 2022)

Hello, my fellow compadres.

I may have to live off-grid for a few months, since the Board has sent their top officers to hunt me down and execute me for my treasons of being a believer in base mud-practices of medicinal advocacy.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 27, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Just caught up to The Boys. It's been a real tragic season with lots of gut wrenching moments.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Third One gonna be dope

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Jun 27, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Hello, my fellow compadres.
> 
> I may have to live off-grid for a few months, since the Board has sent their top officers to hunt me down and execute me for my treasons of being a believer in base mud-practices of medicinal advocacy.


There’s only one way to solve this crisis  



You will need to make base mud-practice as official protocol for medical treatment

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 27, 2022)

Goda bless ya!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 27, 2022)

Redline said:


> Goda bless ya!!


Lmaoo i showed this to my grandmother she doesn't believe it's real lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 27, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Down with Disney


Sup mister one hundred!? Getting ready for the summer time?


----------



## Redline (Jun 27, 2022)

If anyone is interested...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Blade (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 27, 2022)

Shanks said:


>


----------



## Redline (Jun 27, 2022)

Go bear all the best to you someone will save you hopefully


----------



## Redline (Jun 27, 2022)

Dev using his aikido moves on me.... XD


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 27, 2022)

*crashes like a ninja*

Hi 

Guys if you can take a bit of your time and check the entries and vote on your fave foodies here


*disappears like a ninja*

Reactions: Like 4 | Friendly 1 | GODA 1


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Let me try something. Santi.


@Santí 5 days. Not good.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 28, 2022)

Happy Bday @Franky!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yamato (Jun 28, 2022)

Not bad

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 28, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> *crashes like a ninja*
> 
> Hi
> 
> ...


Y'all's cheat day looks a lot like whopper Wednesday.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Jun 28, 2022)

Fucken work... starting to regard accepting this job. I even got a job offer that was $30K higher than this job a month ago that I decline, thinking this would be a better role.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## KBD (Jun 28, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Fucken work... starting to regard accepting this job. I even got a job offer that was $30K higher than this job a month ago that I decline, thinking this would be a better role.


Bruh those Emus are loaded to pay that kind of salaries. 

Or you are good at shaking your moneymaker


----------



## Shanks (Jun 28, 2022)

KBD said:


> Bruh those Emus are loaded to pay that kind of salaries.
> 
> Or you are good at shaking your moneymaker


I'm 37 and have 15 years experience in what I do.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 28, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I'm 37 and have 15 years experience in what I do.


Your Bourgeois ass would not survive a proletariat uprising


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jun 28, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I'm 37

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gledania (Jun 28, 2022)

THIS SONG NEVER GETS OLD FOR ME

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 28, 2022)

this guy (@Shanks) makes six figures a year


----------



## Redline (Jun 28, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Fucken work... starting to regard accepting this job. I even got a job offer that was $30K higher than this job a month ago that I decline, thinking this would be a better role.


Less money but better role? Odd


----------



## Redline (Jun 28, 2022)

Gledania said:


> THIS SONG NEVER GETS OLD FOR ME


Expecially here Lul

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 28, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I'm 37 and have 15 years experience in what I do.


Ten more and lots of experience in several different jobs lol..like 10 or 15 different mansion...and I was good at all of them ..just couldn't keep them for longer time because of traveling or other issue...any job after few years it bores me...


----------



## Redline (Jun 28, 2022)

Also this job that I am doing now won't last that long most likely...since next year I gotta take a long holiday trip in Asia... minimum 3/4 month of backpacking


----------



## Redline (Jun 28, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Fucken work... starting to regard accepting this job. I even got a job offer that was $30K higher than this job a month ago that I decline, thinking this would be a better role.


That's too bad..call them back and see if they still have that position available! Unlikely but try don't cost you anything


----------



## Santí (Jun 28, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @Santí 5 days. Not good.


Since when were you under the impression I still check this site everyday?

That ship sailed a while ago and you're watching it drift over the horizon, getting blown up by cannonfire from another ship

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Redline (Jun 28, 2022)

Santí said:


> Since when were you under the impression I still check this site everyday?
> 
> That ship sailed a while ago and you're watching it drift over the horizon, getting blown up by cannonfire from another ship


Bravo Santi


----------



## DeVision (Jun 28, 2022)

Santí said:


> Since when were you under the impression I still check this site everyday?
> 
> That ship sailed a while ago and you're watching it drift over the horizon, getting blown up by cannonfire from another ship



I'll try again. And next time I'm gonna make it a bet if you'll see it faster than this time.


----------



## Redline (Jun 28, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I'll try again. And next time I'm gonna make it a bet if you'll see it faster than this time.


----------



## Redline (Jun 28, 2022)

And the winner IS.....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 28, 2022)

Is this the first 4 week break since the timeskip?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## January (Jun 29, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Is this the first 4 week break since the timeskip?


Yep, But I think we get roughly 17-19 days pause around the new year’s time due to holiday.

I think Oda should’ve taken these breaks before every arc if it helped with the story.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Jun 29, 2022)

Good that they are talking this 4 weeks break. Important to get a banger for every chapter and make sure the final arc is hype. Don't make the mistake that other shouen did.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 29, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Good that they are talking this 4 weeks break. Important to get a banger for every chapter and make sure the final arc is hype. Don't make the mistake that other shouen did.


Oda is eating gyros and drinking grappa from a pint as we speak. What will it do to the last arc? Who knows..


----------



## KBD (Jun 29, 2022)

@Perrin is actually Oda, so he has been on holiday for a while now actually. 

Explains the final movie villain hype also, it's almost as if he isn't even interested in the end of the series anymore. 

Also apparently Kaido my fave is dead to him. DEAD.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Jun 29, 2022)

KBD said:


> Oda is eating gyros and drinking grappa from a pint as we speak. What will it do to the last arc? Who knows..


Eat as much gyros and drink as grappa as he want. Just make sure waiting around for 20 years is worth it for everyone

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## January (Jun 29, 2022)

KBD said:


> @Perrin is actually Oda, so he has been on holiday for a while now actually.
> 
> Explains the final movie villain hype also, it's almost as if he isn't even interested in the end of the series anymore.
> 
> Also apparently Kaido my fave is dead to him. DEAD.


----------



## January (Jun 29, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Good that they are talking this 4 weeks break. Important to get a banger for every chapter and make sure the final arc is hype. Don't make the mistake that other shouen did.


I think most mangakas take a pause before final arc, doesn’t necessarily mean it would work out right though.

AoT mangaka also took one, I think

Kishi also took one before final war I think


----------



## KBD (Jun 29, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Eat as much gyros and drink as grappa as he want. Just make sure waiting around for 20 years is worth it for everyone


He becomes inspired by the safari he takes in Africa and we get even more Zoans


----------



## Shanks (Jun 29, 2022)

Oh shit @Ren. I got 10k likes.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Ren. (Jun 29, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Oh shit @Ren. I got 10k likes.


Meh I did that in a year when that was the shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Flame (Jun 29, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Watched it too many times. This time around, I wanna see an even clash for an entire chapter 1 v 3 and then Sanji, Zoro and Yamato appears to take over while Luffy moves forward to Imu.


is imu the final villain iyo? 


Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @Nox!


wait you took @Mickey Mouse's role now? how long have i been gone  


Captain Quincy said:


> Just caught up to The Boys. It's been a real tragic season with lots of gut wrenching moments.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


i'm watching it with a friend and we thought we were prepared for whatever it's gonna throw at us. mann that first ep of s3 fucked us up. it's like the show is testing the limits of how far they can go without giving a shit about cancellation. peak tv lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shanks (Jun 29, 2022)

Flame said:


> is imu the final villain iyo?


With the introduction of Nika, it's either Imu or Imu's husband, Shanks.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 29, 2022)

Flame said:


> wait you took @Mickey Mouse's role now? how long have i been gone


No one can replace Mickey but yah, u have been mia for long

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## KBD (Jun 29, 2022)

Shanks said:


> With the introduction of Nika, it's either Imu or Imu's husband, Shanks.


Isn't Imu from like the void century or something. Thats like an entirely new category of ILF like.. AILF ? Ancestor I'd like to fuck


----------



## Redline (Jun 29, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Eat as much gyros and drink as grappa as he want. Just make sure waiting around for 20 years is worth it for everyone


Grappa? Good choice for digestive


----------



## Perrin (Jun 29, 2022)

KBD said:


> @Perrin is actually Oda, so he has been on holiday for a while now actually.
> 
> Explains the final movie villain hype also, it's almost as if he isn't even interested in the end of the series anymore.
> 
> Also apparently Kaido my fave is dead to him. DEAD.


Fine fine fine.
What colour to u want the mechanical parts if resurrected cyborg kaido to be?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 29, 2022)

Shanks said:


> With the introduction of Nika, it's either Imu or Imu's husband, Shanks.


I say she is  the previous joy boy ex wife


----------



## Perrin (Jun 29, 2022)

Santí said:


> Since when were you under the impression I still check this site everyday?
> 
> That ship sailed a while ago and you're watching it drift over the horizon, getting blown up by cannonfire from another ship


Thats more of a naval battle than we’ve had from 20+ years of a pirate manga

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 29, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Fine fine fine.
> What colour to u want the mechanical parts if resurrected cyborg kaido to be?


grey


----------



## Perrin (Jun 29, 2022)

KBD said:


> grey


I’ll meet u halfway and finalise on pink.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 29, 2022)

Perrin said:


> I’ll meet u halfway and finalise on pink.


don't you dare  besides that's to be saved for when they do fusion dance with momo who already is pink.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Jun 29, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Thats more of a naval battle than we’ve had from 20+ years of a pirate manga


Mihawk destroying Don Krieg's fleet was genius foreshadowing from GOda that he doesn't give a shit about actual pirates and will spend countless chapters wanking swordsmen instead

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 29, 2022)

Perrin said:


> I’ll meet u halfway and finalise on pink.


The piggy colour of momoooo!


----------



## Redline (Jun 29, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Oh shit @Ren. I got 10k likes.





Ren. said:


> Meh I did that in a year when that was the shit.


Hey you two i Need a  20 pos rep ASAP to get some point .... Hot some spare One? Eheheh.. all good by the way... Summertime Is here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Jun 29, 2022)

Went to my first ever sports game yesterday.

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Perrin (Jun 29, 2022)

I’ve never seen Rounders played on such a scale

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jun 29, 2022)

MO said:


> Went to my first ever sports game yesterday.



Loads of empty seats


----------



## MO (Jun 29, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Loads of empty seats


there were still a lot of people there tho. the lines for the concession stands were long as hell.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jun 29, 2022)

MO said:


> Went to my first ever sports game yesterday.


Who were they playing? Never been to a mlb game before that must've been fun lol.


----------



## Yamato (Jun 29, 2022)




----------



## MO (Jun 29, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Who were they playing? Never been to a mlb game before that must've been fun lol.


it was the Toronto blue jays vs Boston red sox

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Jun 30, 2022)

Redline said:


> Hey you two i Need a  20 pos rep ASAP to get some point .... Hot some spare One? Eheheh.. all good by the way... Summertime Is here!


I've just did 1. Who will do the next 19?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 30, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I've just did 1. Who will do the next 19?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 30, 2022)

KBD said:


>


Kbd gonna do it for me...innit? Xd

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jun 30, 2022)

Happy Bday @Udell!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Rinoa (Jun 30, 2022)

Shrike’s Birthday thread

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 3 | Useful 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 30, 2022)

It's gym timeeeee!!


----------



## Redline (Jun 30, 2022)

WTF  japanese never ends to Surprise me


----------



## January (Jun 30, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 30, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 30, 2022)

@Redline seeing how youre now rocking a kenpachi set, how did you feel about the unohana bit? 

I think she was awesome! sadly the plot was a bit sidelined in the end but still good stuff. 

was always a fan of the bells things and handicap, but maybe the explanation wasn't the best. Solely because he nerfed himself a bit too much for the bells etc to matter you know? but I love the concept.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 30, 2022)

KBD said:


> @Redline seeing how youre now rocking a kenpachi set, how did you feel about the unohana bit?
> 
> I think she was awesome! sadly the plot was a bit sidelined in the end but still good stuff.
> 
> was always a fan of the bells things and handicap, but maybe the explanation wasn't the best. Solely because he nerfed himself a bit too much for the bells etc to matter you know? but I love the concept.


Yeah things got rushed by the end and we didn't even end up getting to see many bankai neither kenpachi giving a name to it, too bad...wonder if the anime will do some justice

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Jun 30, 2022)

Redline said:


> Yeah things got rushed by the end and we didn't even end up getting to see many bankai neither kenpachi giving a name to it, too bad...wonder if the anime will do some justice


yachiru was always such a mystery! 

still looking forward to good times with them in the anime. Loved their dynamic my friend.

the powerscaling stuff was bullshit, but I think the story with Unohana and then with Yachiru was good stuff. 

Its sad when mangakas burn out

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 30, 2022)

KBD said:


> yachiru was always such a mystery!
> 
> still looking forward to good times with them in the anime. Loved their dynamic my friend.
> 
> ...


Yeah..finger crossed that won't happen to oda
The old man zangetzu bro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Udell (Jun 30, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @Udell!


Thank you,

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Jun 30, 2022)

Udell said:


> Thank you,

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 1, 2022)

I see you right there on the floor @Gledania   ...xd

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 1, 2022)

@KBD  found guilty of charge...video proof came out last weekend


----------



## Redline (Jul 1, 2022)

Wait..that's not him this is 2009 he wasn't even born yet ...xd
Here's the real deal!


----------



## KBD (Jul 1, 2022)

Redline said:


> Wait..that's not him this is 2009 he wasn't even born yet ...xd
> Here's the real deal!


yeah Im not very old am I? it just happens that its brandy that comes out of my mothers milkers, Im not at fault here.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 1, 2022)

I wonder if devision was present...


----------



## Redline (Jul 1, 2022)

KBD said:


> yeah Im not very old am I? it just happens that its brandy that comes out of my mothers milkers, Im not at fault here.


----------



## KBD (Jul 1, 2022)

Redline said:


> @KBD  found guilty of charge...video proof came out last weekend


its not what you think, Carmen Electra walked into the store and my bloodflow got short circuited, could have happened to anyone.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 1, 2022)

KBD said:


> its not what you think, Carmen Electra walked into the store and my bloodflow got short circuited, could have happened to anyone.


----------



## Redline (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Jul 1, 2022)

The final lol saga..

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Jul 1, 2022)




----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 1, 2022)

Happy Bday @JayK and @JiraiyaFlash!

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## Gledania (Jul 2, 2022)

@Blade is back

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheTwelfthKenpachi (Jul 2, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @JayK and @JiraiyaFlash!


Happy birthday guys!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 2, 2022)

Redline said:


> The final lol saga..


what kind of umbrella did you just open up on me you little bitch!??!?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redline (Jul 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> what kind of umbrella did you just open up on me you little bitch!??!?


That wasn't meant to you alone it's for the whole world to see... XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 2, 2022)

Gledania said:


> @Blade is back

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 2, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## January (Jul 2, 2022)

@Light D Lamperouge finally watched JJK 0

 

it was awesome, needed more gojo moments.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 2, 2022)

January said:


> @Light D Lamperouge finally watched JJK 0
> 
> 
> 
> it was awesome, needed more gojo moments.


I haven't watched it yet lol. But I read the manga. 



This moment had me. 




I saw clips of Gojo bullying Miguel lmao.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 2, 2022)

KBD said:


>


For the raid to fail this has to happen

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redline (Jul 2, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> For the raid to fail this has to happen


Trade Him!xd


----------



## Redline (Jul 2, 2022)

KBD said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## electricmastro (Jul 2, 2022)

Still nice how Sanji and the others were willing to be so welcoming to Yamato even though she's a stranger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 2, 2022)

Happy Bday @Prince Idonojie!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 3, 2022)

Happy Bday @Furinji Saiga!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 3, 2022)

So........................... where are we?


----------



## Shanks (Jul 4, 2022)

electricmastro said:


> Still nice how Sanji and the others were willing to be so welcoming to Yamato even though she's a stranger.


Of course Sanji would approve

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Jul 4, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Of course Sanji would approve


"Damn Oden you have some mighty milkers" - Wano Sanji

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 4, 2022)

Nami is gonna have a word with Yamato at some point.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 4, 2022)

Why are you guys talking about OP here? Disney gonna kick all yo ass

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KBD (Jul 4, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Why are you guys talking about OP here? Disney gonna kick all yo ass


Talking about Yamatos rack is on the @Mickey Mouse allowed topics list, a rare exception.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | GODA 1


----------



## January (Jul 4, 2022)

I forgive Oda for all his mishaps in Wano, because he also created Yamato in it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 4, 2022)

January said:


> I forgive Oda for all his mishaps in Wano, because he also created Yamato in it


Even Yamato can not make up for Wano.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 4, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Even Yamato can not make up for Wano.


It's ok ..we had Goden who is goated..and also momonosuke who will be the next ryuma


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 4, 2022)

Redline said:


> It's ok ..we had Goden who is goated..and also momonosuke who will be the next ryuma


He killed Oden's greatness in his own flashback. And Momo......I want to now fight you.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 4, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> He killed Oden's greatness in his own flashback. And Momo......I want to now fight you.


MOMO still weak but he got huge potential ! Enough for a nice spinoff once one piece it's over...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 4, 2022)

Redline said:


> MOMO still weak but he got huge potential ! Enough for a nice spinoff once one piece it's over...


He sucks overall.....no more OP talk.


----------



## KBD (Jul 4, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> He killed Oden's greatness in his own flashback. And Momo......I want to now fight you.


We the readers deserved to see a Wano outfit for Smoothie, stupid Oda

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 4, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Even Yamato can not make up for Wano.


Yamatoe sucks.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Redline (Jul 4, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> He sucks overall.....no more OP talk.


Can I post some butts then? Xd


----------



## Redline (Jul 4, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Lewd 4


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 4, 2022)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Yamatoe sucks.


I do not know why you bring up some character from some other series to compare to Yamato.  


Redline said:


> Can I post some tits then? Xd


Always welcomed.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 4, 2022)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Yamatoe sucks.


Luffy D....??


----------



## Redline (Jul 4, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I do not know why you bring up some character from some other series to compare to Yamato.
> 
> Always welcomed.


----------



## KBD (Jul 4, 2022)

That's a bloke called Robbie LaCrosse...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 4, 2022)

Hey @January   why do you rate  that Lewd since I know you are looking at it with interest .... eheheh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> That's a bloke called Robbie LaCrosse...


No way! Man can't have an arse like that....don't judge that ass by its cover...lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> That's a bloke called Robbie LaCrosse...


If that is bloke my grandma has two balls like Buggy


----------



## Redline (Jul 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> That's a bloke called Robbie LaCrosse...

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 4, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 4, 2022)

That's pretty aggressive

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> That's a bloke called Robbie LaCrosse...





Redline said:


> No way! Man can't have an arse like that....don't judge that ass by its cover...lol


Yeah like......for real, KBD?


----------



## KBD (Jul 4, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Yeah like......for real, KBD?


Y'all missed the joke. I called him Robbie LaCrosse because as a man of culture I recognized her to be Remy LaCroix

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## January (Jul 4, 2022)

Redline said:


> Hey @January   why do you rate  that Lewd since I know you are looking at it with interest .... eheheh

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Fel1x (Jul 4, 2022)

we should make a strike!


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 4, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I do not know why you bring up some character from some other series to compare to Yamato.
> 
> Always welcomed.


YAMATO FROM ONE PIECE SUCKS.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 4, 2022)

Dedicated to KD....he is a track star lul...cit Shannon


----------



## January (Jul 4, 2022)

Emote is back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 4, 2022)

January said:


> Emote is back





>


----------



## Redline (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Jul 4, 2022)

Lmfaoooo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Jul 4, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 4, 2022)

Went to the Anime Expo today and yesterday. Still here walking around and I mostly see Wano Luffy and Zoro cosplayers for One Pieces cosplays. 
Female Oden cosplayer looked nice too.
Also saw Brook, Ussopp, Buggy, Mami, Robin, Ulti and Page One.


There's the gacha capsule toys and I got Yamato and Kaido 
Very fitting for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 4, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Went to the Anime Expo today and yesterday. Still here walking around and I mostly see Wano Luffy and Zoro cosplayers for One Pieces cosplays.
> Female Oden cosplayer looked nice too.
> Also saw Brook, Ussopp, Buggy, Mami, Robin, Ulti and Page One.
> 
> ...



Where are our damn pics?


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> "Damn Oden you have some mighty milkers" - Wano Sanji


I heard Ace said the same thing


----------



## Perrin (Jul 4, 2022)

@Duhul10 is down. Man down!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 4, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> I heard Ace said the same thing


 that littleshit, fucking melted a great statue too...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 4, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Where are our damn pics? you?


Found you.... XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (Jul 4, 2022)

Redline said:


> This you?


That inner thigh hair is especially dense.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 4, 2022)




----------



## KBD (Jul 4, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (Jul 4, 2022)

Momo!
Hybrid form suits him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 4, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Momo!
> Hybrid form suits him.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 4, 2022)

was gonna say that its @MrPopo 's mother, but its to be fair actually quite a good cosplay.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> was gonna say that its @MrPopo 's mother, but its to be fair actually quite a good cosplay.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 4, 2022)

Redline said:


>


what a nice kitty

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> was gonna say that its @MrPopo 's mother, but its to be fair actually quite a good cosplay.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 4, 2022)

MrPopo said:


>


We summoned you somehow! How is it going popò? Hope all good as usual..takecare

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 4, 2022)

Redline said:


> We summoned you somehow! How is it going popò? Hope all good as usual..takecare



why did the way you typed that make me think of this? 


like yeah hows it going? yeah cya take care.. before even getting an answer XD



MrPopo said:


>


its because you said you liked Alvida so much earlier.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> why did the way you typed that make me think of this?
> 
> 
> like yeah hows it going? yeah cya take care.. before even getting an answer XD
> ...


That's why I posted alvida in the first place...xd

He gonna give me an answer sooner or later when he feel like....life goes on for everybody.. tomorrow another day of work ...holidays are a mirage or rather a dream for the future in my case...but I think by September of  next year  I should be able to go free


----------



## KBD (Jul 4, 2022)

Redline said:


> That's why I posted alvida in the first place...xd
> 
> He gonna give me an answer sooner or later when he feel like....life goes on for everybody.. tomorrow another day of work ...holidays are a mirage or rather a dream for the future in my case...but I think by September of  next year  I should be able to go free


september next year!? oof, well there is stuff like christmas in between I guess though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> september next year!? oof, well there is stuff like christmas in between I guess though


It's all a matter of saving money


----------



## Yamato (Jul 4, 2022)

Also, almost forgot to mention there was Tama and Choppers too.

@DeVision

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yamato (Jul 4, 2022)

And saw Kaido as well.

Reactions: Winner 3 | GODA 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 4, 2022)

One could sum up Luffy vs Kaido in just a GIF.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 4, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Furinji Saiga !!!


Mr.....to good to open up his profile.....

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 5, 2022)

Redline said:


> We summoned you somehow! How is it going popò? Hope all good as usual..takecare


I'm doing good and you ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 5, 2022)

KBD said:


> why did the way you typed that make me think of this?
> 
> 
> like yeah hows it going? yeah cya take care.. before even getting an answer XD
> ...


All I did was qoute Koby about Alvida

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 5, 2022)

Happy Bday @SomnusUltima!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 5, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> All I did was qoute Koby about Alvida


You, the person commonly known as the baby seal of the forum called her a manatee.


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 5, 2022)

KBD said:


> called her a manatee.


That's exactly what Koby would call her


----------



## KBD (Jul 5, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> That's exactly what Koby would call her


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 5, 2022)

KBD said:


>


Mistranslation


----------



## January (Jul 5, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Jul 5, 2022)

KBD said:


>


----------



## Redline (Jul 5, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> I'm doing good and you ?


Same old shit everyday..Need holidays but cant take It .i am gonna keep It up until i can

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 5, 2022)

Redline said:


> Same old shit everyday..Need holidays but cant take It .i am gonna keep It up until i can


Same could also do with a holiday hang in there mate

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 5, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Same could also do with a holiday hang in there mate


I will quit my job and leave for backpacking  Asia few months

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 5, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @SomnusUltima!


----------



## Redline (Jul 5, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @Furinji Saiga !!!
> 
> 
> Mr.....to good to open up his profile.....


----------



## Redline (Jul 5, 2022)

It's boobs time!!!! Never too early...xd


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 5, 2022)

Redline said:


> I will quit my job and leave for backpacking  Asia few months


Sounds exciting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 5, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Sounds exciting


Hopefully it will be... It's been at least 15 years since I wanted to go there  FFS! better later then never lol I don't wanna chant victory till I get it so I better just stay focus on a certain goals... First off ism gonna have to have a certain amount of money to allow me to quit my job, then  travel  and came back whenever I want and then have enough money to rent a place and find another job .

Reactions: Like 2 | GODA 1


----------



## Nello (Jul 5, 2022)

Redline said:


> I will quit my job and leave for backpacking  Asia few months


Take pictures

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 5, 2022)

just posted in the OP complaints thread myself... but the OLC must always be on top....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 5, 2022)

KBD said:


> just posted in the OP complaints thread myself... but the OLC must always be on top....


 Are you a complainer? XD


----------



## KBD (Jul 5, 2022)

and I double posted there so I gotta also do it in here...  

heres a small bonus pic for your enjoyment, possibly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 5, 2022)

Redline said:


> Are you a complainer? XD


not really, but I did have some genuine complaints that I am happy to leave within that thread instead of going over them again and again. 

which seemed to be the purpose of the thread, I hope other people use it as well. 

sometimes you gotta vent. they made a thread for it and I gave it a shot. I think its positive like the OP of the thread outlied.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Jul 5, 2022)

Gonna write up a storm in the complaint thread every time my boy Sanji takes an L or Zoro gets another bullshit W

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 5, 2022)

Nello said:


> Gonna write up a storm in the complaint thread every time my boy Sanji takes an L or Zoro gets another bullshit W


a community rant at the loser buggy doubters every time he gets a W


----------



## Nello (Jul 5, 2022)

KBD said:


> a community rant at the loser buggy doubters every time he gets a W


Buggy doubters deserve our pity. Their condition is still beyond the reach of modern medicine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Jul 5, 2022)

Despite how it ended I think the Kaido feast will go down as one of the greatest in the entire series

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jul 5, 2022)

I've discovered you can makes emotes easy with just a background remover

Reactions: Like 3 | GODA 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 5, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> I've discovered you can makes emotes easy with just a background remover



I can do this all day 






Zoro when taking on stairs

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redline (Jul 5, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> I can do this all day
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 5, 2022)

I can do this all day too popoooooo ... Xd

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 5, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nello (Jul 5, 2022)

@Redline hai visto "La meglio gioventú"? È benissimo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 5, 2022)

Nello said:


> @Redline hai visto "La meglio gioventú"? È benissimo


Sei sicuro che si chiami così? 
Bellissimo volevi dire giusto? .xd


----------



## Redline (Jul 5, 2022)

Nello said:


> @Redline hai visto "La meglio gioventú"? È benissimo



No mai visto sai...lo guarderò


----------



## Nello (Jul 5, 2022)

Redline said:


> No mai visto sai...lo guarderò


Allora dovrei dirti che dura sei ore, ma è diviso in due parti. Hai bisogno molta pazienza

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 5, 2022)

Respect to @Mickey Mouse

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 5, 2022)

KBD said:


> Respect to @Mickey Mouse


----------



## Redline (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## KBD (Jul 5, 2022)

@Redline going hard for the new convo. Mickey still reigns supreme however!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 5, 2022)

Big respect here we go !!!! My man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 5, 2022)

Also really love this, you my dawg redline

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 5, 2022)

KBD said:


> Also really love this, you my dawg redline


There some more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 5, 2022)



Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 5, 2022)

Redline said:


> There some more


For sure Pantera is gear man

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 5, 2022)

My dawg" redline__

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 5, 2022)

KBD said:


> My dawg" redline__


And some classic...


----------



## Redline (Jul 5, 2022)




----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 5, 2022)

You need to laugh.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 5, 2022)

My work is worse that Banana man. Getting slammed for spelling and grammar so fuck much these days.


----------



## KBD (Jul 6, 2022)

Shanks said:


> My work is worse that Banana man. Getting slammed for spelling and grammar so fuck much these days.


I didn't take Emus for grammar Nazis


----------



## Shanks (Jul 6, 2022)

KBD said:


> I didn't take Emus for grammar Nazis


Emus, Panda, Polar Bears, you name it! Fucken grammar nazis at work. 

I should have sorted this shit out 20 years ago...


----------



## KBD (Jul 6, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Emus, Panda, Polar Bears, you name it! Fucken grammar nazis at work.
> 
> I should have sorted this shit out 20 years ago...


Pay for a grammarnazi tier autocorrect or what ever


----------



## Shanks (Jul 6, 2022)

KBD said:


> Pay for a grammarnazi tier autocorrect or what ever


Yeah, I'm actually thinking about it. Free tool is actually pretty good for now.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 6, 2022)

My notes look like doodles made by a five year old tbh 

All the writing lessons at school did for me was molest my wrist


----------



## Perrin (Jul 6, 2022)

KBD said:


> My notes look like doodles made by a five year old tbh
> 
> All the writing lessons at school did for me was molest my wrist


Become a doctor and everyone expects it anyway

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Jul 6, 2022)

Fucking hell guys....watch out!


----------



## electricmastro (Jul 6, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Of course Sanji would approve



Is it because of her big-spirited and friendly personality?:


----------



## KBD (Jul 6, 2022)

electricmastro said:


> Is it because of her big-spirited and friendly personality?:


the thunder bagua potential leaves everyone out of breath   

at the end of the day Yamato just is that guy you know


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 6, 2022)

I just realized Oda had Law say this because of his SBS answer

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 6, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> I just realized Oda had Law say this because of his SBS answer


hitting the bathsalts with jeff featuring mr.popo wtf


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 6, 2022)

KBD said:


> hitting the bathsalts with jeff featuring mr.popo wtf


----------



## KBD (Jul 6, 2022)

MrPopo said:


>


you are at the bottom of the ladder, yet you enjoy your dish. 

Id post a picture of a human centipede but its against your boyfriends rules. 

but let it be known: you disgust me.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 6, 2022)

I, ArabianLuffy need 3 things to kill boredom.

1. Ninja outfit cosplay
2. Waterjet Hoverboard
3. Some Sax (optional, but it would be nice)


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 7, 2022)

Happy Bday @Kingdom Come!


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 7, 2022)

Example 

Good candidates imo:
Blackbeard 
Sanji 
Shanks 
Kizaru

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Van Basten (Jul 7, 2022)

Who the heck is Vennu Mallesh?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 7, 2022)

Van Basten said:


> Who the heck is Vennu Mallesh?



Wait what? 

He's massive here in the UK. 
I've linked one of his hits

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Jul 7, 2022)

Santoryu said:


> Wait what?
> 
> He's massive here in the UK.
> I've linked one of his hits


People don't even recognize Boris, i doubt they'll know who Vennu is

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 7, 2022)

January said:


> People don't even recognize Boris, i doubt they'll know who Vennu is




Their loss I guess 

We need to spread positive vennu vibes

Reactions: GODA 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Mihawk (Jul 7, 2022)

Lmao I remember this guy 

fucking troll

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## watertaco (Jul 7, 2022)

Who?


----------



## Rob (Jul 7, 2022)

January said:


> People don't even recognize Boris, i doubt they'll know who Vennu is


Boris Becker is actually from Germany, not the UK

*Spoiler*: __

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kingdom Come (Jul 7, 2022)

It's My Life What Ever I Wanna Do

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Santoryu (Jul 7, 2022)

Kingdom Come said:


> It's My Life What Ever I Wanna Do




Drake has been pretty quiet since this masterpiece dropped

Reactions: Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Van Basten (Jul 7, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> I just realized Oda had Law say this because of his SBS answer


No Stelly for King of the World.


----------



## January (Jul 8, 2022)

Damn Japan PM assassinated


----------



## Shanks (Jul 8, 2022)

What's good in the OL? I see so many new names in this thread now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## January (Jul 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> What's good in the OL? I see so many new names in this thread now.


They like the name fanverse

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Jul 8, 2022)

woke up early, and Im dying for a smoke. 

its not even a major vice for me, but somehow I can't get it out of my mind. and its actually not the nicotine either since I got snuff and my nose is already loaded XD 

theres just something intuitive about the practice of smoking. I guess my day will start proper once the store opens and I get a cig and enjoy a cup of coffee.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shrike (Jul 9, 2022)

KBD said:


> woke up early, and Im dying for a smoke.
> 
> its not even a major vice for me, but somehow I can't get it out of my mind. and its actually not the nicotine either since I got snuff and my nose is already loaded XD
> 
> theres just something intuitive about the practice of smoking. I guess my day will start proper once the store opens and I get a cig and enjoy a cup of coffee.


Can't start a day proper without it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 9, 2022)

Lul


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 9, 2022)

Happy Bday @Akitō!


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 10, 2022)

Today was a slow day......ayup

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Jul 10, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Today was a slow day......ayup


Getting to 100M isn't fullfilling enough?

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 10, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Getting to 100M isn't fullfilling enough?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 3


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 10, 2022)

KKK  



Also nice of Kidds crew to laugh with Killer

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NotTommy (Jul 10, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> I just realized Oda had Law say this because of his SBS answer


Nice find, you're probably right. I wish he did that more often but with other stuff like with bounties. Even if the additional material reveals them, atleast have cool reveals in the arc fights like the King and Flying Six fights. Oh well, hopefully he does in future. It doesn't matter a whole lot but I'd like it if he did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## electricmastro (Jul 10, 2022)

Admirable art in these last few chapters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 10, 2022)

Mr Morji is in one piece

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 10, 2022)

Why is Big news morgan using a fan made term


----------



## Redline (Jul 10, 2022)

This the harsh truth! 
Indeed it is


----------



## January (Jul 10, 2022)

I miss L

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 10, 2022)

January said:


> I miss L


----------



## Redline (Jul 10, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Can't start a day proper without it.


I must have 2 spiff per day before going to bed lol


----------



## January (Jul 10, 2022)

The artist has pretty cool stuff

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Redline (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## KBD (Jul 11, 2022)

Im convinced the most fun a man can have in bed is hitting the snooze button. 

Perhaps I'm getting old

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jul 11, 2022)

@DeVision How's life been treating you recently?



KBD said:


> Im convinced the most fun a man can have in bed is hitting the snooze button.
> 
> Perhaps I'm getting old


I feel the same way 

Few things in this world feel as good as when I close my eyes again after being abruptly woken up by my alarm lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @DeVision How's life been treating you recently?
> 
> 
> I feel the same way
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## DeVision (Jul 11, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @DeVision How's life been treating you recently?



I died 17 days ago. They still haven't found my body.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I died 17 days ago. They still haven't found my body.


R.I.P Dev


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jul 11, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I died 17 days ago. They still haven't found my body.


I already lost @trance and now you too? This is too much pain 

At least let Queen join yall

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 11, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> I already lost @trance and now you too? This is too much pain
> 
> At least let Queen join yall


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jul 11, 2022)

Redline said:


> This the harsh truth!
> Indeed it is


LBJ>MJ

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Shanks (Jul 11, 2022)

how long until the chapter comes out?


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jul 11, 2022)

Shanks said:


> how long until the chapter comes out?


Next week If you read Tcbscans, 2 weeks if you only read VIZ, this week if you do spoilers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 11, 2022)

Is chapter 1054 coming this week?


----------



## Shanks (Jul 11, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> Next week If you read Tcbscans, 2 weeks if you only read VIZ, this week if you do spoilers.


Spoilers soon

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 12, 2022)

What's with the orange name @aiyanah 

Too much fanta? Are you a subscriber!?!?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 12, 2022)

KBD said:


> What's with the orange name @aiyanah
> 
> Too much fanta? Are you a subscriber!?!?


an evil trick was played on me by some common wench, now i bare the mark of the jeff and must forever wallow in self loathing.
real answer is that it's participation prize from cooking contest, but wrong answers are more fun.
quick, the holy water, i need the OL's highest grade!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 12, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> an evil trick was played on me by some common wench, now i bare the mark of the jeff and must forever wallow in self loathing.
> real answer is that it's participation prize from cooking contest, but wrong answers are more fun.
> quick, the holy water, i need the OL's highest grade!


Congrats


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 12, 2022)

@Mariko @A Optimistic

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Mariko (Jul 12, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> @Mariko @A Optimistic



You could have said Wano arc actually.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## electricmastro (Jul 12, 2022)

GANDO said:


> *Monthly OL check up:* So I heard there was a drought  without a new Op Chapter, How's everyone  hanging along? are y'all getting hydrated, is  y'all getting fed? what keeps you up in this trying times?
> 
> If anyone  is depressed or have PostLackOfOP syndrome don't be afraid to seek some support I am also here for you.



Gotten through by talking about Yamato and the circumstances of her joining. She’s prob the most interesting thing of focus in these last few chapters.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 12, 2022)

Mariko said:


> You could have said Wano arc actually.



Luffy fans:

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> @Mariko @A Optimistic


Indeed lol


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 12, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Luffy fans:


Oda stans


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## KBD (Jul 12, 2022)

January said:


>


what kind of a super tierspecialist do you have to be to find this?!? even by accident??

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2022)

KBD said:


> what kind of a super tierspecialist do you have to be to find this?!? even by accident??


No kaido's face over the icon.

It's a W for chadmirals


----------



## KBD (Jul 12, 2022)

January said:


> No kaido's face over the icon.
> 
> It's a W for chadmirals


you call this den of nerds who dedicate their lives to manga calcs a W for anyone?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## January (Jul 12, 2022)

KBD said:


> you call this den of nerds who dedicate their lives to manga calcs a W for anyone?


well if they got the icon correct, i suppose they got their life priorities sorted out too 

Gotta start with little things first.


----------



## electricmastro (Jul 12, 2022)

GANDO said:


> Cool cool can't go wrong with A Yamato talk, while I have mix feeling of this topic I do see the appeal and potentials of her joining, Keep going strong my guy! Streets need you in this trying times.



She’d def make for a great addition to firepower and personality going by how she’s willing g to goof around with Luffy and Chopper. I know the Oden impersonation has gotten mixed reception, but I’d imagine Yamato will come to terms with that soon enough.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## electricmastro (Jul 12, 2022)

GANDO said:


> My  problem is more towards the set up of her joining not too much her character. Her interaction with the SH's tho is decent.


I see it along the same lines of Nami and Robin, Luffy not necessarily being too keen on being on their side the first times they met, but gradually grow closer together as time went on. We definitely know more about Yamato than we did with Robin at Alabasta though, and it’s definitely left open enough for more exploration later.

That said, I get the feeling that there’s a lack of emotional attachment between Luffy and Yamato at this point. The scene of Ace calling out to Yamato what she really wanted in the anime arguably gave more emotional attachment with her there than the manga has, so imagine something will happen sooner or later that will really drive home Yamato’s emotional attachment to her potential new crew.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 12, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> LBJ>MJ

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jin22 (Jul 12, 2022)

Don't bring that here!  It's bad enough ya'll can't get over the monster trio rank order when it's so obvious.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GreenEggsAHam (Jul 12, 2022)

LBJ about to have a 40k 10k 10k career, That's goat things.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> LBJ about to have a 40k 10k 10k career, That's goat things.


Those are just stat due to longevity...compare their prime years or compare it to the same years of playing...


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2022)

GreenEggsAHam said:


> LBJ about to have a 40k 10k 10k career, That's goat things.


Bron Bron is not even close to Mj to be fair lol..he is the only so called greatest of all time with an astonishing negative stats on finals lol
Nuff said... Bron 9-3... Kobe 5- 2 ...Mj 6-0 and so on 
That's said Mj shit on LeBron overall

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2022)

Lmfaoooo


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## T.D.A (Jul 13, 2022)

So Oda about to off screen Greenbull?

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> So Oda about to off screen Greenbull?


Show us proof


----------



## Well actually (Jul 13, 2022)

January said:


> I miss L


Near didnt deserve to win.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## Strobacaxi (Jul 13, 2022)

Am I having a heatstroke or did the OP section move up

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 13, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Am I having a heatstroke or did the OP section move up


Jeff fixing things again


----------



## Jin22 (Jul 13, 2022)

Well actually said:


> Near didnt deserve to win.


L should have been the one to directly beat Light


----------



## Well actually (Jul 13, 2022)

Jin22 said:


> L should have been the one to directly beat Light


Indeed, that or Light wins. The fact that some random guy managed to right over 200,000 names in a single night is absurd.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jin22 (Jul 13, 2022)

Well actually said:


> Indeed, that or Light wins. The fact that some random guy managed to right over 200,000 names in a single night is absurd.


Near wasn't random, he was L's successor, along with Mellow.  But, L should have killed light or something because I almost dropped DN back then

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Well actually (Jul 13, 2022)

Jin22 said:


> Near wasn't random, he was L's successor, along with Mellow.  But, L should have killed light or something because I almost dropped DN back then


I was talking about one of the men working under Near. Name was Giovanni or something of that nature.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2022)

Lmaoooo


----------



## Jin22 (Jul 13, 2022)

Well actually said:


> I was talking about one of the men working under Near. Name was Giovanni or something of that nature.


Lol...I liked Giovanni, atleast dub Giovanni.  He oozed way too much coolness not to be respected by me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 13, 2022)

Wth of and english lesson Is this!? Lmfaooooo


----------



## electricmastro (Jul 13, 2022)

GANDO said:


> Tbf I like her dynamic more with momo over SHs but yeh I gotcha, I really do hope so and that she doesn't just get sidelined  like how some SHs have been  since the time skip. Thus I shall be patient.



Yeah, I can understand that since I can’t deny she said things like “I’d die for you!” to Momo. Only a matter of time she starts saying that to other Straw Hats I suppose.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 14, 2022)

Redline said:


> Wth of and english lesson Is this!? Lmfaooooo


I'll miss the old not far days. When some kawaii girl with big titties teaches us Japanese.

Oh baby! I can be your makura. *simps hard*

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 14, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Jeff fixing things again


They should make a tv show about him and the admins. Like Bob the builder, but instead Jeff the fixer.


----------



## Louis-954 (Jul 14, 2022)

Monthly reminder to the homies I appreciate you all. Yes, that includes you @Turrin  <3

I've been here coming up on 16 years soon... literally half my fucking life. I started One Piece before joining this site, but I can't imagine I'd still be into it if I didn't have you all to discuss, argue, shitpost and debate with.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1 | GODA 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 14, 2022)

Lebron's a better 3 pt shooter than Jordan lol

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## January (Jul 15, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 15, 2022)

January said:


>


Off-topic

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## January (Jul 15, 2022)

KBD said:


> Off-topic


chapter prediction is full of off topic discussion, so gotta post here the official discussions


----------



## KBD (Jul 15, 2022)

January is named after Janus.

No wonder you are such a butthole.  

Passing your eggsandwhich ass gas that is one piece talk, admiral wank at that in the holiest of threads.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 15, 2022)

Now I feel like I was too mean

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Jul 15, 2022)

KBD said:


> Now I feel like I was too mean


Happens when you don’t support Chadmirals

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 15, 2022)

Now I feel like I wasnt mean enough 

A moment of weakness, too much coffee maybe?

Which brand of cigs do you smoke January


----------



## KBD (Jul 15, 2022)

If you say Yonko pack I will molest you

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Jul 15, 2022)

KBD said:


> Yonko pack


You got it right


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jul 15, 2022)

I hate hiccups


----------



## KBD (Jul 15, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> I hate hiccups


Are you drunk?


----------



## January (Jul 15, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## xmysticgohanx (Jul 15, 2022)

when os the next chapter


----------



## killfox (Jul 15, 2022)

If Jack sparrow was in one piece world what would his bounty be?

Would he have a fruit and if so what would it be?

He came back from the dead so he’d probably have a reputation as unkillable.

Was a pirate lord , can talk his way out of any situation and regularly clashed swords with supernatural beings and lives to tell the tale.


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 15, 2022)

Happy Bday @YoshiPower!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Jul 15, 2022)

@Mysticreader

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Rob (Jul 16, 2022)

I missed Death Note talk?


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 16, 2022)

killfox said:


> If Jack sparrow was in one piece world what would his bounty be?
> 
> Would he have a fruit and if so what would it be?
> 
> ...


History records of events, DF, knowledge he possesses, levels of threat(s). All determine Jack's bounty. I honestly can't justify Jack Sparrow with whatever bounty. Not fair. Not easy. Let's just leave him at that.

DF? Use your imagination. Maybe Steal-Steal fruit. Something similar to Kazuma (KonoSuba). The steal magic.


----------



## KBD (Jul 16, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> History records of events, DF, knowledge he possesses, levels of threat(s). All determine Jack's bounty. I honestly can't justify Jack Sparrow with whatever bounty. Not fair. Not easy. Let's just leave him at that.
> 
> DF? Use your imagination. Maybe Steal-Steal fruit. Something similar to Kazuma (KonoSuba). The steal magic.


that's a pretty good one, the steal steal fruit I mean. 

back in the day lord de seis in the chaos sanctuary in diablo 2 used to have "thieving" and it caused your character to drop their items. 

  all up for the taking for other people, this was of course removed eventually. but the memories remain. you really felt like a victim of theft.

how could that manifest through a devilfruit? vander decken had a pretty good fruit for that kind of thing... he touches ur stuff and its GONE. 

also good morning OLC

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Jul 16, 2022)

Only incredibly cool people will appreciate this


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2022)

Someone new thread title me.


----------



## January (Jul 16, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Someone new thread title me.


-Yay or Nay

-Welcome to Second half of 2022


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2022)

January said:


> -Yay or Nay
> 
> -Welcome to Second half of 2022


Nay. Sounds depressing. Sounds too.........January

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Jul 16, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Nay. Sounds depressing. Sounds too.........January


You can’t be too January

Reactions: Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 16, 2022)

OL Convo #9: Top of the list 

because Jeff moved us up in the front page  + we are always on top in the library

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Jul 16, 2022)

-Back from hiatus 

-Prepare for nuclear winter

-Lazy mods hideout




KBD said:


> OL Convo #9: Top of the list
> 
> because Jeff moved us up in the front page  + we are always on top in the library


Lveel up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 16, 2022)

KBD said:


> Now I feel like I wasnt mean enough
> 
> A moment of weakness, too much coffee maybe?
> 
> Which brand of cigs do you smoke January


I say you run out of money and had to go for unbranded alcohol.. XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 16, 2022)

January said:


> -Back from hiatus
> 
> -Prepare for nuclear winter
> 
> ...


I am ready! Well I just born like that..ready! Like kid rock innit?lul

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Shanks (Jul 17, 2022)

Already July wow.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 17, 2022)

Almost my 10 years anniversary here... Bruh

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 17, 2022)

Redline said:


> I am ready! Well I just born like that..ready! Like kid rock innit?lul


Good. Now go listen to some *v.Spy v.Spy*.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 17, 2022)

the plague that is OP anime discussion must be purged

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redline (Jul 17, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Someone new thread title me.


Look what I found Mickey...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2022)

KBD said:


> the plague that is OP anime discussion must be purged


@Soca  Get rid of that eye sore. 


Redline said:


> Look what I found Mickey...


Someone about to get a call........and beating on the side.


----------



## Soca (Jul 17, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Soca  Get rid of that eye sore.
> 
> Someone about to get a call........and beating on the side.


what?


----------



## KBD (Jul 17, 2022)

Soca out here hoping you were talking about me and not the anime thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 17, 2022)

@ArabianLuffy  risking it all!


----------



## Redline (Jul 17, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @Soca  Get rid of that eye sore.
> 
> Someone about to get a call........and beating on the side.


It's a metal band logo lol


----------



## Soca (Jul 17, 2022)

KBD said:


> Soca out here hoping you were talking about me and not the anime thread


Either requests wouldn't have made much sense tbh.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 17, 2022)

@trance now on Mickeys payroll?


----------



## trance (Jul 17, 2022)

KBD said:


> @trance now on Mickeys payroll?


the mandalorian is one of the few things disney did right in regards to star wars


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 17, 2022)

Redline said:


> @ArabianLuffy  risking it all!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 17, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


>


Sup barbarian? All good? I see your brave heart.xd


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 17, 2022)

Redline said:


> Sup barbarian? All good? I see your brave heart.xd


You mean heart attack. I would piss myself to do bungie jump.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 17, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> You mean heart attack. I would piss myself to do bungie jump.


Me too most likely even tough I wouldn't mind to try lol....maybe one day I will get my heart attack for real

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2022)

Happy Birthday @A Optimistic !!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 17, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @A Optimistic !!!


Absolutely....happy birthday all the best!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## January (Jul 17, 2022)

Happy b'day @A Optimistic

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Gledania (Jul 17, 2022)

@A Optimistic 

Happy birthday OL's funniest tier specialist.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Well actually (Jul 17, 2022)

Congrats ava

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 17, 2022)

maybe modtimistic was born like the people of the kimjong dynasties, with a double rainbow shining on the people from the sacred mountain. 

happy birthday man

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Shanks (Jul 17, 2022)

Happy birthday @A Optimistic

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jul 17, 2022)

@A Optimistic

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 18, 2022)

Let's Destroy @A Optimistic Birthday Party.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 18, 2022)

Happy birthday @A Optimistic

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 18, 2022)

Happy Bday @A Optimistic!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 18, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Let's Destroy @A Optimistic Birthday Party.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kinjin (Jul 18, 2022)

When did the OL get moved above the Akihabara District?


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jul 18, 2022)

Kinjin said:


> When did the OL get moved above the Akihabara District?


@January set his master plan of turning NF into a OP forum into motion last week

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## January (Jul 18, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @January set his master plan of turning NF into a OP forum into motion last week


Already got the bleach section’s vote of confidence

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redline (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Jul 18, 2022)




----------



## electricmastro (Jul 18, 2022)

So are Sabo's fate and Yamato's development two of some of the biggest things many are being keen on right after Wano ends?


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 19, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Happy Birthday @A Optimistic !!!





Redline said:


> Absolutely....happy birthday all the best!





January said:


> Happy b'day @A Optimistic





Gledania said:


> @A Optimistic
> 
> Happy birthday OL's funniest tier specialist.





Well actually said:


> Congrats ava





KBD said:


> maybe modtimistic was born like the people of the kimjong dynasties, with a double rainbow shining on the people from the sacred mountain.
> 
> happy birthday man





Shanks said:


> Happy birthday @A Optimistic





Captain Quincy said:


> @A Optimistic





ArabianLuffy said:


> Let's Destroy @A Optimistic Birthday Party.





DeVision said:


> Happy birthday @A Optimistic





Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @A Optimistic!



thank you very much everyone!

Reactions: Friendly 7 | GODA 2


----------



## dergeist (Jul 19, 2022)

Happy birthday @A Optimistic

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 19, 2022)

Happy Bday @Garcher!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 19, 2022)

@Ren.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ren. (Jul 19, 2022)

Redline said:


> @Ren.


My friend is playing that, he is at Ng+2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Jul 19, 2022)

@A Optimistic merry belated birth celebratory day

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## trance (Jul 19, 2022)

Redline said:


> @Ren.


sword saint is the 2nd greatest boss fromsoft has ever made

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Jul 19, 2022)

well maybe 3rd  

but no lower

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gledania (Jul 19, 2022)

trance said:


> @A Optimistic merry belated birth celebratory day


You're a little late.

If you're a true pepe samurai you should do a sepukku to restore your honor.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trance (Jul 19, 2022)

Gledania said:


> You're a little late.
> 
> If you're a true pepe samurai you should do a sepukku to restore your honor.





trance said:


> belated

Reactions: Funny 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Gledania (Jul 19, 2022)

trance said:


>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 19, 2022)

@Ren.


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 19, 2022)

dergeist said:


> Happy birthday @A Optimistic





trance said:


> @A Optimistic merry belated birth celebratory day



thank you very much friends!  

And happy birthday @Garcher


----------



## January (Jul 19, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Garcher (Jul 19, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> And happy birthday @Garcher


you too 
i always forget that our birthdays are so close

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Gledania (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Captain Quincy (Jul 19, 2022)

trance said:


> well maybe 3rd
> 
> but no lower


Who's the other 2 

I might consider him the best tbh


----------



## Redline (Jul 19, 2022)

Lmaoooo


----------



## trance (Jul 19, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Who's the other 2
> 
> I might consider him the best tbh


gael and ludwig

ludwig is the maybe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 19, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Perrin (Jul 20, 2022)

@Great Potato 
Do u think Morgans could be related to Moria?
They have identical clothing and body shape.


----------



## January (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Jul 20, 2022)

I have covid. Fuck...

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 7


----------



## Redline (Jul 20, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I have covid. Fuck...


Damn! Take care

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Great Potato (Jul 20, 2022)

Perrin said:


> @Great Potato
> Do u think Morgans could be related to Moria?
> They have identical clothing and body shape.



Morgans has his body shape from eating an Albatross zoan.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 20, 2022)

Angry scammer.


----------



## electricmastro (Jul 20, 2022)

I'd have to assume Oda has yet to present Yamato's deep, impressionistic moment to the readers, because Luffy hasn't even said Yamato's actual name yet, unlike with Katakuri where Luffy said his actual name, even though Luffy isn't friends with him.


----------



## Firo (Jul 20, 2022)

January said:


>


Nice Robin cosplay. But my fav of her is from Vampy Bit me.


----------



## Mihawk (Jul 21, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> thank you very much friends!
> 
> And happy birthday @Garcher


Happy belated Birthday bro <3

May Oda have Mihawk deliver Fujitora’s body in a casket as present

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 21, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I have covid. Fuck...




You had it before, didn't you?


----------



## Mihawk (Jul 21, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I have covid. Fuck...



Get better soon bro. 

Btw 3 years since the Covid outbreak started and I've yet to catch it a single time. 

The latest proof that Mihawk > Shanks

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 21, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> Happy belated Birthday bro <3
> 
> May Oda have Mihawk deliver Fujitora’s body in a casket as present



thank you bro

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shanks (Jul 21, 2022)

DeVision said:


> You had it before, didn't you?


Never tested positive before. So far, it's mild.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Jul 21, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> Get better soon bro.
> 
> Btw 3 years since the Covid outbreak started and I've yet to catch it a single time.
> 
> The latest proof that Mihawk > Shanks


Bruh, you ride on an empty tiny raft all day. Of course you can't catch it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mihawk (Jul 21, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Bruh, you ride on an empty tiny raft all day. Of course you can't catch it



My guy you have one arm. I'm surprised you caught it at all

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DeVision (Jul 21, 2022)

Dayum. Shots fired.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 21, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Never tested positive before. So far, it's mild.



Good. I'm glad. 
But you don't have to be afraid of that plandemic. It's just a flu.

Reactions: Agree 1 | GODA 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 21, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Good. I'm glad.
> But you don't have to be afraid of that plandemic. It's just a flu.



@girafarig 

She'd like this comment.


----------



## Shanks (Jul 21, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Good. I'm glad.
> But you don't have to be afraid of that plandemic. It's just a flu.


Hehe... last 6 months, I've been going out with the fam, no mask to shopping centres, etc. Stop watching the news. Sick of all the bullshit.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Jul 21, 2022)

On a different matter. I got offered another job. Fuck this current company. I'm going to move on.

100% work from home too.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Jul 21, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Hehe... last 6 months, I've been going out with the fam, no mask to shopping centres, etc. Stop watching the news. Sick of all the bullshit.




We never gonna completely get rid of this shit.. So why even bother anymore. Let the people live..
So I 100% approve. I'm ready to quit my job if they force me to make tests and wear masks the upcoming fall.




Shanks said:


> On a different matter. I got offered another job. Fuck this current company. I'm going to move on.
> 
> 100% work from home too.



Wow. XD
You jumping ships again? The pay good?


----------



## Shanks (Jul 21, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Wow. XD
> You jumping ships again? The pay good?


$5k less pay, but 100% working from home, so I can go to Bali for 1 month and work there if I wanted to.

Plus the are big stock bonuses (confirm in the current contract) in a couple of years if they IPO... So I might become a millionaire by then and willing to fork out $0.50 to buy FV.  

Employee market at the moment. Perfect chance to find a job that we truly like. Time is too valuable to stay in an unhappy job.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Jul 21, 2022)

Get well soon @Shanks 




Mihawk said:


> Mihawk > Shanks


Factual.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2022)

@Shanks


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2022)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Get well soon @Shanks
> 
> 
> 
> Factual.


Only in two piece sorry


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2022)

Firo said:


> Nice Robin cosplay. But my fav of her is from Vampy Bit me.


----------



## Perrin (Jul 21, 2022)

Sad Perrin. Overworked. Too hot. Can’t be bothered to make jokes.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Firo (Jul 21, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## Captain Quincy (Jul 21, 2022)

@Shanks congrats on the new job and hope you're illness goes away soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2022)

@ArabianLuffy  catching a ride


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 21, 2022)

Redline said:


> @ArabianLuffy  catching a ride

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2022)

Lul


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 21, 2022)

Redline said:


> Lul


So a~... What are you up to at this hour?


----------



## Redline (Jul 21, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> So a~... What are you up to at this hour?


Chilling .drinking liters of water smoking and watching 3 things at the same time lol...  I never go to be early!


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 21, 2022)

Redline said:


> Chilling .drinking liters of water smoking and watching 3 things at the same time lol...  I never go to be early!


I see. I'm almost as same as you. Excluding smoking.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 22, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 22, 2022)

If only...


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 22, 2022)

KBD said:


> If only...


if only what?


----------



## KBD (Jul 22, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> if only what?


The members dynamic with the supermod would be like that.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 22, 2022)

Not even roasting @Soca here, delivering a member experience where you feel like that cat is but a dream.


----------



## Soca (Jul 22, 2022)

Y'all gotta act like as kawaii as that muthafucking cat first and even then....no

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 22, 2022)

I knew it


----------



## DeVision (Jul 22, 2022)

Soca said:


> Y'all gotta act like as kawaii as that muthafucking cat first and even then....no



Hey lazyass. Did you lock the thread I told you? I bet you didn't.


----------



## Soca (Jul 22, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Hey lazyass. Did you lock the thread I told you? I bet you didn't.


Go and find out yourself hoe

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 22, 2022)

Soca said:


> Go and find out yourself hoe



I'll do that. Slut.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 22, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I'll do that. Slut.


@Soca you did good.


----------



## January (Jul 22, 2022)

Couldn't the post be kept in spoils for nsfw?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 22, 2022)

January said:


> Couldn't the post be kept in spoils for nsfw?



There was nsfw? Where?


----------



## January (Jul 22, 2022)

My post for genderbend luffy in G5 was deleted, it was nsfw so understandable.

Anyways, The artist had some cool OP stuff, in case anyone wants to check out.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## January (Jul 22, 2022)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Jul 22, 2022)

KBD said:


> If only...


Lmaoooo..I found one of the old video of @Gledania  back when he was still a kid...look at him! Gleeeennnnn!!!! Lolololo

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redline (Jul 22, 2022)

Garouuuu!!!
Let's go saitamaaaa! What a chapter lol


----------



## Redline (Jul 22, 2022)

Soca said:


> Y'all gotta act like as kawaii as that muthafucking cat first and even then....no


Hey Soca sorry for the post on spoilers..I didn't mean to I mean I was just shit posting as usual and I must have clicked over a new notifications of spoilers and been sent there believe in I was in the normal tread of the spoiler discussion..just saying for clarifying...at least you know


----------



## Nello (Jul 22, 2022)

I have some art that I need to share so I might as well do it here.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 22, 2022)

Nello said:


> I have some art that I need to share so I might as well do it here.


Buggy D Emperor !

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Kishido (Jul 22, 2022)

@Soca 

What the fuck is this big fat banner on the telling me my email was rejected?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## January (Jul 22, 2022)

Kishido said:


> @Soca
> 
> What the fuck is this big fat banner on the telling me my email was rejected?


I hacked Jeff’s account, was halfway through modifying the forum when someone raised an alarm.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 22, 2022)

One Piece day

Reactions: Like 1 | GODA 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 22, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Jul 22, 2022)

Rip


----------



## Lurko (Jul 22, 2022)

A Optimistic said:


> thank you very much friends!
> 
> And happy birthday @Garcher


Happy Birthday Ava.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 22, 2022)




----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 22, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I have covid. Fuck...


Get better soon

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## electricmastro (Jul 23, 2022)

Ah, looks like Oda really is setting it at just ten.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## January (Jul 23, 2022)

electricmastro said:


> Ah, looks like Oda really is setting it at just ten.


Yamatobros

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 23, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I have covid. Fuck...


I think I had a high fever for a few days but that was it, kind of a cough for several weeks afterwards. how you holding up? 



January said:


> Yamatobros


please say it aint so

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yamato (Jul 23, 2022)

This came in the mail today

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Shanks (Jul 23, 2022)

KBD said:


> I think I had a high fever for a few days but that was it, kind of a cough for several weeks afterwards. how you holding up?


Mild fever, cough, chills, cold and flu... I think we're doing alright.

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Jul 23, 2022)

Yamato said:


> This came in the mail today


They reduce the size of her side boob

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | GODA 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 23, 2022)

You have a lot of real good times
When you're living in our house
There's ups and downs but you
Speak your mind when you're
Living in our house

Just a bunch of friends
We're making ends meet
And sometimes that's hard
But you've got to try and see the light
At the end of the tunnel

Whose turn to do the laundry
I never said we don't fight
But we know that
Everything will work out fine
Living in our house

Let's have a party
And wreck Mike's room
When you're living in our house
The cops come and it ends too soon
When you're living in our house

Got to clean up the mess
We're doing our best
And sometimes that's hard
But you've got to try
And have a good time
And stay out of trouble

Whose turn to clean the bathroom
I know that it's not mine
I was down on my hands and knees
When I did it last time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 23, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> You have a lot of real good times
> When you're living in our house
> There's ups and downs but you
> Speak your mind when you're
> ...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 24, 2022)




----------



## electricmastro (Jul 24, 2022)

January said:


> Yamatobros



Dunno why exactly Oda delayed Yamato bonding with the crew until right after Kaido's defeat, but I'm still glad she's getting some, like her goofing around as part of a Zoan Trio.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 24, 2022)

electricmastro said:


> Dunno why exactly Oda delayed Yamato bonding with the crew until right after Kaido's defeat, but I'm still glad she's getting some, like her goofing around as part of a Zoan Trio.


I am gonna start counting how many thunder bagua sanji can take lol


----------



## KBD (Jul 25, 2022)

Having a kind of crazy 36 - 12 rythm going for like.. the fourth cycle now. 

Feels like Im in limbo or something. 

My villain name could be darth (in)somniac

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 25, 2022)

Hahaha I wonder what I have to say not to get an optimistic rating from @Gledania 

Probably need to be on suicide watch or something

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gledania (Jul 25, 2022)

KBD said:


> Hahaha I wonder what I have to say not to get an optimistic rating from @Gledania
> 
> Probably need to be on suicide watch or something


Missclicked yo.

It was supposed to be goda

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## A Optimistic (Jul 25, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Happy Birthday Ava.



thanks bro 

also hope you get better soon shanks!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## DeVision (Jul 25, 2022)

KBD said:


> Hahaha I wonder what I have to say not to get an optimistic rating from @Gledania
> 
> Probably need to be on suicide watch or something



You can ignore Greg. He's an idiot. @Gledania

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 25, 2022)

DeVision said:


> You can ignore Greg. He's an idiot. @Gledania


Gleeeennn !! Xd. He is an alcoholic like you @KBD  you should get along...ever tried D Glen Grant whiskey? Good stuff

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gledania (Jul 25, 2022)

DeVision said:


> You can ignore Greg. He's an idiot. @Gledania


Go back to slut land

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 25, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Go back to slut land



Why? You want to suck me off again?

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Gledania (Jul 25, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Why? You want to suck me off again?


Put your glasses bro. You're talking to me. Not your Hoefriend @Flame 

I'm not into your lewd games even if I know you would like me to

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 25, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Put your glasses bro. You're talking to me. Not your Hoefriend @Flame
> 
> I'm not into your lewd games even if I know you would like me to

Reactions: Lewd 2


----------



## Yamato (Jul 25, 2022)

I'd go visit the statues one day


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 25, 2022)

@Mariko @DeVision

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jul 26, 2022)

Finally got a new computer. I can actually play games on this one so I downloaded some mods and been having a blast lol.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jul 26, 2022)

Where's everybody at

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 26, 2022)

Happy Bday @~Avant~

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## January (Jul 26, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 26, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> @Mariko @DeVision



Damn. This is actually true. XD


----------



## DeVision (Jul 26, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Put your glasses bro. You're talking to me. Not your Hoefriend @Flame
> 
> I'm not into your lewd games even if I know you would like me to




You know you want it.


----------



## Gledania (Jul 26, 2022)

DeVision said:


> You know you want it.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ~Avant~ (Jul 26, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @~Avant~


Aww. Thank you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 26, 2022)

Redline said:


> Gleeeennn !! Xd. He is an alcoholic like you @KBD  you should get along...ever tried D Glen Grant whiskey? Good stuff


pretty sure I have, perhaps not the older ones though. don't remember it being anything too too remarkable. 

but I remember the early years of whiskey tasting, like oooh I can taste the earthy or smokey flavors in this. 

no shit dumbass kid me mayne. haven't really gotten into it in a big way. I mean, I love whiskey, and if Im paying premium I dont want none of that meme jack daniels shit, you know? but I think whenever you are paying multiple hundreds you are just kinda wasting your money unless you are @Shanks rich. 

also don't really get whiskey coke and such. for me whiskey is strictly go for the cheap quart or buy something you can enjoy a glassful of with a friend, but definitely do it neat. if you want a great mixer get some rum.


----------



## Redline (Jul 26, 2022)

KBD said:


> pretty sure I have, perhaps not the older ones though. don't remember it being anything too too remarkable.
> 
> but I remember the early years of whiskey tasting, like oooh I can taste the earthy or smokey flavors in this.
> 
> ...


Fair enough...so you like it straight or on the rocks?
I like it cold but It does loosen up a bit of the original flavour thou


----------



## KBD (Jul 26, 2022)

Redline said:


> Fair enough...so you like it straight or on the rocks?
> I like it cold but It does loosen up a bit of the original flavour thou


well I like mine on the rocks. meaning on like cooled actual rock cubes from the freezer. but ice does just as nicely. 

I like to add a bit of water to bring the aroma out, but just regular ice does that eventually as well. and in my opinion any good whiskey kinda needs a splash of water, or perhaps even decanting a little bit.


----------



## Redline (Jul 26, 2022)

KBD said:


> well I like mine on the rocks. meaning on like cooled actual rock cubes from the freezer. but ice does just as nicely.
> 
> I like to add a bit of water to bring the aroma out, but just regular ice does that eventually as well. and in my opinion any good whiskey kinda needs a splash of water, or perhaps even decanting a little bit.


That's why they usually get ordered on the rocks


----------



## KBD (Jul 26, 2022)

Redline said:


> That's why they usually get ordered on the rocks


yeah, but you got whiskey geeks who say its wrong to get it on the rocks. and that you have to regulate it by yourself from a glass of water. 

Im not like that. Im fine with either, and just rather enjoy the affair.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 26, 2022)

@Perrin watching the OP movie stampede, I think I know what youre on with the movie villain hype now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## Captain Quincy (Jul 27, 2022)

Aw man they made the Landfill section private. Gonna miss checking it some hilarious threads would end up there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 27, 2022)

Happy Bday @killfox and @mondopatrick657!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## killfox (Jul 27, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @killfox and @mondopatrick657!


Thank you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 27, 2022)

@DeVision !?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 28, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @DeVision !?



Hi there my dear brother.
How are you?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Jul 28, 2022)

Next few years is going to be awesome in the OL

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 28, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Next few years is going to be awesome in the OL



Why is that?


----------



## Shanks (Jul 28, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Why is that?


All our favourite characters winning and @January favourites getting rekt

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Jul 28, 2022)

Shanks said:


> All our favourite characters winning and @January favourites getting rekt



I just want to see failhawk and bitchdog lose in a horrible way.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## January (Jul 28, 2022)

Shanks said:


> All our favourite characters winning and @January favourites getting rekt

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Sinoka (Jul 28, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 28, 2022)

GB looks like that in every other panel too

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## January (Jul 28, 2022)

KBD said:


> GB looks like that in every other panel too



*Spoiler*: __ 



i know right, that pathetic piece of shit destroyed all my coins overnight.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KBD (Jul 28, 2022)

January said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> i know right, that pathetic piece of shit destroyed all my coins overnight.


Kizaru coin is everlasting.

He is vegapunk.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## January (Jul 28, 2022)

KBD said:


> Kizaru coin is everlasting.
> 
> He is vegapunk.



*Spoiler*: __ 



Kizaru > everyone is the new agenda

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 28, 2022)

January said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> Kizaru > everyone is the new agenda


The best admiral by far. 

He is not going to be killed by Sabo, have a hidden agenda like Fuji, straight up quit like Kiji or well be a bitch like GB.

Have you ever seen your fave molested at the speed of light?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 28, 2022)

@Mysticreader

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 28, 2022)

Feeling unusually  today

Perhaps it's time for ....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Jul 28, 2022)

@Mickey Mouse change the title

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Jul 28, 2022)

Yes... To KBD> January

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Jul 28, 2022)

Who are The Three Stooges of FanVerse?


----------



## KBD (Jul 28, 2022)

Omg the new title 

@Mickey Mouse is the best!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 28, 2022)

Hot take: @January became better in this year. We still hate him tho.

Reactions: Funny 3 | GODA 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Hot take: @January became better in this year. We still hate him tho.


Sounds like a January take.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DeVision (Jul 28, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Sounds like a January take.



He's kinda fun lately. Still hate his guts tho.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## January (Jul 28, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Hot take: @January became better in this year.





Mickey Mouse said:


> Sounds like a January take.





DeVision said:


> He's kinda fun lately.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## January (Jul 28, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2022)

@DeVision  see what happens when you start encouraging him?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## January (Jul 28, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @DeVision  see what happens when you start encouraging him?





DeVision said:


> He's kinda fun lately.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 28, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @DeVision  see what happens when you start encouraging him?



Fuck you @January 
You suck sweaty donkey balls.


----------



## January (Jul 28, 2022)

This didn't last long

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2022)

January you will be complete in January. Not the end of July.


----------



## January (Jul 28, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> January you will be complete in January. Not the end of July.



July being the start of second half of the year, makes it little january

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Jul 28, 2022)

Hey @January - you know what's good on you? - Nothing. Nothing at all.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Jul 28, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Hey @January - you know what's good on you? - Nothing. Nothing at all.


Who needs good, when you got awesomeness


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 28, 2022)

January said:


> July being the start of second half of the year, makes it little january


Get out.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 28, 2022)

@November

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Shanks (Jul 28, 2022)

Trying to resign. I'm nervous.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shanks (Jul 28, 2022)

I fucken did it

Reactions: Winner 4 | GODA 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 28, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I fucken did it



Congrats!
Why were you afraid?


----------



## Shanks (Jul 28, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Congrats!
> Why were you afraid?


Not sure... Maybe just feel bad.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Nello (Jul 28, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Trying to resign. I'm nervous.


Taking time off work to go promote your film?


----------



## Shanks (Jul 28, 2022)

Nello said:


> Taking time off work to go promote your film?


Swinging my Coc around abit and then new job in a week

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jin22 (Jul 29, 2022)

killfox said:


> If Jack sparrow was in one piece world what would his bounty be?
> 
> Would he have a fruit and if so what would it be?
> 
> ...


Jack got some notoriety.  He'd be a low key Shanks but in a douchebag way

Love PotC

I


----------



## KBD (Jul 29, 2022)

This was in my recommended 

Thanks a lot @MrPopo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 29, 2022)

KBD said:


> This was in my recommended
> 
> Thanks a lot @MrPopo


You're welcome


----------



## Nello (Jul 29, 2022)

Slipped on a wet rock while hiking today and when I got up my arms were muddy and bloody. I thought I should disinfect the wounds but all I had at home was 4.5% alcohol cider. Pouring cider on it hurt like a bitch and it probably didn't even help. My ancestors are probably mocking me as we speak

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2022)

@January  are you not going to go join this Admiral Pity Party?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mondopatrick657 (Jul 29, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @killfox and @mondopatrick657!


Thank You!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Nello (Jul 29, 2022)

I don't think GB came out of it that badly tbh. If it was Kizaru getting boro blasted and throwing his hands up with a sheepish smile, nobody would care. GB just looks bad because he acts like an idiot but that's probably his theme what with being a green (inexperienced) bull and all

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## January (Jul 29, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> @January  are you not going to go join this Admiral Pity Party?


Its an internal huddle 

We trying to strategize our next move, and calculate the losses in our investments  


I see you posted there despite not being an member of the group  

perhaps you're from that big news morgans group?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 29, 2022)

January said:


> Its an internal huddle
> 
> We trying to strategize our next move, and calculate the losses in our investments
> 
> ...


I am just there to lighten the mood and give support........and gather news.


----------



## January (Jul 29, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> .and gather news.


i knew it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 29, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @Mysticreader

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Jul 29, 2022)

Happy Bday @Foxve!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MO (Jul 29, 2022)

@Soca


----------



## Soca (Jul 29, 2022)

MO said:


> @Soca


I like the house vibes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Jul 29, 2022)

@Soca 

these two as well.


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jul 30, 2022)

what is this thread title







I liked when we were just poking fun at @January better

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Jul 30, 2022)

Cool title

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KBD (Jul 30, 2022)

now THIS is a thread title


----------



## Shanks (Jul 30, 2022)

Which mod removed the title?


----------



## Shanks (Jul 30, 2022)

@A Optimistic come here and kick dat mod's ass.


----------



## January (Jul 30, 2022)

Great choice mods, previous titles were horrible


----------



## KBD (Jul 30, 2022)

lol really? 

who was the dickless mod who done did it this time?


----------



## KBD (Jul 30, 2022)

identify yourself so I can start griefing you mercilessly


----------



## Redline (Jul 30, 2022)

@Ren.  How do u like  the rock as a president lol


----------



## Gledania (Jul 30, 2022)

@Shanks  was 103 kg in september 2021
Now I'm 78kg in Jully 2022

Reactions: Winner 2 | Informative 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Shanks (Jul 30, 2022)

Gledania said:


> @Shanks  was 103 kg in september 2021
> Now I'm 78kg in Jully 2022


Nice one. What did you do?


----------



## KBD (Jul 31, 2022)

oi @Mickey Mouse we need a new title, someone ruined the good one

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Gledania (Jul 31, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Nice one. What did you do?


Push pull legs and cardio + low fat

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Jul 31, 2022)

@Mariko  J'ai pas mangé de pizza depuis des lustres. 

Cheat day today > 4 fromage.


----------



## DeVision (Jul 31, 2022)

What was the thread name? I need to know.



Gledania said:


> @Shanks  was 103 kg in september 2021
> Now I'm 78kg in Jully 2022


Fat fuck!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Gledania (Jul 31, 2022)

DeVision said:


> What was the thread name? I need to know.
> 
> 
> Fat fuck!


What's your weight madafaka  ?


----------



## DeVision (Jul 31, 2022)

Gledania said:


> What's your weight madafaka  ?


187 cm - 81 kg
I'm a sexy mofo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Jul 31, 2022)

DeVision said:


> 187 cm - 81 kg
> I'm a sexy mofo.



Have no longer Crocodile hair tho. Cut it on friday.


----------



## MrPopo (Jul 31, 2022)

Saw this one [Blocked Domain]


----------



## DeVision (Jul 31, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Saw this one [Blocked Domain]


Blocked.


----------



## Captain Quincy (Jul 31, 2022)

DeVision said:


> What was the thread name? I need to know.


RIP admirals >= Yonko 2009-2022

before that was January in shambles

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Jul 31, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> RIP admirals >= Yonko 2009-2022
> 
> before that was January in shambles



@Soca my brother 
Who changed it? I hope it wasn't you. Otherwise I'll have to spank you.


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 1, 2022)

Happy Bday @GANDO! 

Have a great one bro

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Aug 1, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @Soca my brother
> Who changed it? I hope it wasn't you. Otherwise I'll have to spank you.


Do it. I dare ya.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 2


----------



## January (Aug 1, 2022)

It's August finally 

Time to start working on those new year's resolutions

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 1, 2022)

Soca said:


> Do it. I dare ya.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaantu (Aug 1, 2022)

January said:


> It's August finally
> 
> Time to start working on those new year's resolutions


there is no point doing it now, just wait for another new year's eve and make new resolutions

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 1, 2022)

Happy birthday @GANDO @DONGA @NAGOD etc

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## January (Aug 1, 2022)

shaantu said:


> there is no point doing it now, just wait for another new year's eve and make new resolutions


You underestimate my procrastination habit.

August is perfect for healthy procrastination, we don’t wanna start too early nor too late, there’s a special Goldilocks zone where we carry out the year’s resolution

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## KBD (Aug 2, 2022)

Now that's a Babs I can get behind ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)

Sorry @Alibaba Saluja but I'm changing teams


----------



## Captain Quincy (Aug 2, 2022)

@KBD how you been recently


----------



## KBD (Aug 2, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @KBD how you been recently


Sufficiently hydrated I guess, and you my good sir?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Aug 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> Sufficiently hydrated I guess, and you my good sir?


Nice that's always important.

I've just been witnessing one of my faves get bullied all day  playing games and volunteering at a food pantry while I try to get a new job. Gotta get back into the gym soon too

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Aug 2, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Nice that's always important.


indubitably  


Captain Quincy said:


> I've just been witnessing one of my faves get bullied all day


 


Captain Quincy said:


> playing games


which games? Might play some NES era Kirby today myself. 


Captain Quincy said:


> and volunteering at a food pantry while I try to get a new job. Gotta get back into the gym soon too


volunteering  well good job on your job hunt. Gym is not a bad idea either.I guess its good to have a rhythm even if you're not working currently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Aug 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> which games? Might play some NES era Kirby today myself.


Finally got around to playing Star Wars Jedi Fallen Order. It's pretty enjoyable. 

I've never played Kirby games aside from using him in Smash lol. But you still have a functioning NES?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Aug 2, 2022)

I got one foot out the door until these next few weeks.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Aug 3, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Finally got around to playing Star Wars Jedi Fallen Order. It's pretty enjoyable.
> 
> I've never played Kirby games aside from using him in Smash lol. But you still have a functioning NES?


Aww yiss and a zapper too but no CRT TV so that it would work. 

The console itself works fine though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 3, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> I got one foot out the door until these next few weeks.


Why?


----------



## Nello (Aug 3, 2022)

The big one healing slowly. Looks like it's gonna leave a scar

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Nello (Aug 3, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## MrPopo (Aug 4, 2022)

@Shrike @convict @Soca please vacation ban my account

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Soca (Aug 4, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> @Shrike @convict @Soca please vacation ban my account


you gotta request these things in the scr next time

how long?


----------



## KBD (Aug 4, 2022)

Having a weird day


----------



## Nello (Aug 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> Having a weird day


Eat a banana

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Aug 4, 2022)




----------



## Nello (Aug 4, 2022)

*Spoiler*: _mild one piece spoiler_ 



I'm putting a bounty on you.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Nello (Aug 4, 2022)

KBD got banned


----------



## January (Aug 4, 2022)

Nello said:


> KBD got banned


Kaido wank finally catching

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Aug 4, 2022)

Nello said:


> *Spoiler*: _mild one piece spoiler_
> 
> 
> 
> I'm putting a bounty on you.



*Spoiler*: __ 



SUGOI! I wonder how much am I gonna get? 1,500,000,000 beri?


----------



## Nello (Aug 4, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> SUGOI! I wonder how much am I gonna get? 1,500,000,000 beri?



*Spoiler*: __ 



Only 1 star since Kaido isn't a CG member, but you're on thin ice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MO (Aug 4, 2022)

@Soca


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Aug 5, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 5, 2022)

Nello said:


> KBD got banned


Trashing Mihawk too much


----------



## Shanks (Aug 5, 2022)

My last day of work btw. Feels relieve.


----------



## MrPopo (Aug 5, 2022)

Soca said:


> you gotta request these things in the scr next time
> 
> how long?


6 months

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 5, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> 6 months


RIP

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 5, 2022)

Happy Bday @DragonSlayerOrnstein!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shrike (Aug 5, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> 6 months

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steven (Aug 6, 2022)

Hi


----------



## Shanks (Aug 6, 2022)

Hi

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 6, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Hi



Hello my friend.
How is (new) work?


----------



## Shanks (Aug 6, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Hello my friend.
> How is (new) work?


First day of work is this coming Monday. 100% remote work - this is going to be really different.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 6, 2022)

Shanks said:


> First day of work is this coming Monday. 100% remote work - this is going to be really different.



So like home office?


----------



## Shanks (Aug 6, 2022)

DeVision said:


> So like home office?


Yep. Set up a new office today in my other living space. Also bought a couple sofa the other day. It's going to be fun.

What about you? Work, life, good?


----------



## Gledania (Aug 6, 2022)

"*Saying "I told you so" when you've been right and other people have been wrong for years now is both an unalienable right and a moral obligation. I will sure as hell do the same when Shanks wrecks everyone's tier lists later this year.*"

You said that in this thread @Etherborn 

Didn't see you say something when shanks pulled his haki against GB

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Irene (Aug 6, 2022)

@Alibaba Saluja 
I saw this on twitter and it reminded me of sth

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## 青月光 (Aug 6, 2022)

Irene said:


> @Alibaba Saluja
> I saw this on twitter and it reminded me of sth


Lol wtf?

 Making the girl pay the bill. Disgusting.

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Irene (Aug 6, 2022)

Anyone here watches BCS!!??


----------



## Etherborn (Aug 6, 2022)

Gledania said:


> "*Saying "I told you so" when you've been right and other people have been wrong for years now is both an unalienable right and a moral obligation. I will sure as hell do the same when Shanks wrecks everyone's tier lists later this year.*"
> 
> You said that in this thread @Etherborn
> 
> Didn't see you say something when shanks pulled his haki against GB



I said "later this year" and Oda ended up delaying it till the next. 

Either way though I said a lot of stuff that was just short of an actual "I told you so."


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2022)

Irene said:


> Anyone here watches BCS!!??



Yep


----------



## Irene (Aug 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> Yep


What eps are u at?


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2022)

Irene said:


> What eps are u at?



I'm up to date. Final season. 2 episodes left.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Aug 6, 2022)

I'm still in season 4.

My fav char Is nacho so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Irene (Aug 6, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> I'm up to date. Final season. 2 episodes left.


Luckyyy  I am still at S2 so pls no spoilers



Gledania said:


> I'm still in season 4.
> 
> My fav char Is nacho so far


Nacho is great, I am liking him

But ofc my fav is Saul, I am rooting for him hard

Everyone in the show so far is likeable except that asshole bich Chuck


----------



## Gledania (Aug 6, 2022)

Irene said:


> Everyone in the show so far is likeable except that asshole bich Chuck


Hmm I wonder if your opinion on him will change later on.

I don't think there are actual characters I "hate".
Exept howard a little bit for being an asshole sometimes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 6, 2022)

Irene said:


> Luckyyy  I am still at S2 so pls no spoilers
> 
> 
> Nacho is great, I am liking him
> ...



You’ve watched Breaking Bad right?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 7, 2022)

Happy Bday @El Hit and @Sphyer!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Irene (Aug 7, 2022)

T.D.A said:


> You’ve watched Breaking Bad right?


Yea, it is one of my fav


----------



## Gledania (Aug 7, 2022)

Irene said:


> Yea, it is one of my fav


Do you think the boys is better that Breaking bad and BCS ?


----------



## Irene (Aug 7, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Do you think the boys is better that Breaking bad and BCS ?


Never watched the boys


----------



## Gledania (Aug 7, 2022)

Irene said:


> Never watched the boys


Well everybody and their mother is teling me it's amazing and over the top , among their number 1 serie and could rival GoT in it's prime days.


----------



## Irene (Aug 7, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Well everybody and their mother is teling me it's amazing and over the top , among their number 1 serie and could rival GoT in it's prime days.


It is about superheros ..

I don't like superheroes stories


----------



## Gledania (Aug 7, 2022)

Irene said:


> It is about superheros ..
> 
> I don't like superheroes stories


Apparently it's just a "facade" and it's not exactly about super heroes. More like super vilains.
That's what a friend told me. You might get surprised.


----------



## Irene (Aug 7, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Apparently it's just a "facade" and it's not exactly about super heroes. More like super vilains.
> That's what a friend told me. You might get surprised.


Hm that sounds more interesting 

But yea maybe after finishing BCS i might check it and tell u my opinion lol


----------



## jesusus (Aug 7, 2022)

Salutations to OL! 
@Turbulence @Mickey Mouse @Captain Quincy @Draco Bolton, the appeal was successful. I have returned. 

I know Shazam must be perturbed to see a Base Believer enter his area of respite after being on the run for so long, but don't worry @JuicyyyGstring and I are here, you can leave Baseism, but Baseism doesn't leave you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1 | GODA 1


----------



## January (Aug 7, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Aug 7, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Salutations to OL!
> @Turbulence @Mickey Mouse @Captain Quincy @Draco Bolton, the appeal was successful. I have returned.
> 
> I know Shazam must be perturbed to see a Base Believer enter his area of respite after being on the run for so long, but don't worry @JuicyyyGstring and I are here, you can leave Baseism, but Baseism doesn't leave you.



Who are you ? 

Wtf is baseism ?


----------



## Sphyer (Aug 7, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @El Hit and @Sphyer!


Thanks man~

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## January (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Gledania (Aug 7, 2022)




----------



## Captain Quincy (Aug 7, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Salutations to OL!
> @Turbulence @Mickey Mouse @Captain Quincy @Draco Bolton, the appeal was successful. I have returned.
> 
> I know Shazam must be perturbed to see a Base Believer enter his area of respite after being on the run for so long, but don't worry @JuicyyyGstring and I are here, you can leave Baseism, but Baseism doesn't leave you.




You should probably try to tone down the humor a bit tho so something like this doesn't happen again lol.






Gledania said:


> Wtf is baseism ?


You're not aware of the awe inspiring might of the Da Base(d) one and his signature Yomi Numa-goth

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## January (Aug 7, 2022)

New emote added in the settings   


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Nello (Aug 7, 2022)

This should be named : greenbull

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 8, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Salutations to OL!
> @Turbulence @Mickey Mouse @Captain Quincy @Draco Bolton, the appeal was successful. I have returned.
> 
> I know Shazam must be perturbed to see a Base Believer enter his area of respite after being on the run for so long, but don't worry @JuicyyyGstring and I are here, you can leave Baseism, but Baseism doesn't leave you.


Welcome back

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Aug 8, 2022)

First day of work....wow. Busy. I have a big team that I will never meet them face to face. Lol

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Captain Quincy (Aug 8, 2022)

Got an interview for a job today. Been a long time since I did my last one so I just hope I don't do too bad

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## KBD (Aug 8, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Got an interview for a job today. Been a long time since I did my last one so I just hope I don't do too bad


Why do you want this job? 

"I'm a Mihawk fan. "

We will call you back...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Aug 8, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Nello (Aug 8, 2022)

MY QUEEN

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Incognitos (Aug 9, 2022)

Maybe not the best poster but the poster that you read every post or check their profile to see their most recent posts. 

For me it's @Great Potato who has amazing analysis every time he writes. He writes with eloquence and everything I read his posts I generally come out knowing something I didn't before. 

@NotTommy is probably second for me, he's always got good and pretty unbiased takes on just about everything.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## JoJo (Aug 9, 2022)

gonna have to give it to @JoJo 

lotta tough competition for him, but he edges it out

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Incognitos (Aug 9, 2022)

JoJo said:


> gonna have to give it to @JoJo
> 
> lotta tough competition for him, but he edges it out


Who is that


----------



## JoJo (Aug 9, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> Who is that


you have to have a certain level of CoO to perceive him

understandable you've yet to be aware of his existence

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Black zetsu (Aug 9, 2022)

@Wolfgang 
@ObitoOfTheOrangeMask 
@Asura barracuda 
@dergeist 
@t0xeus 
@Mad Scientist

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## Black zetsu (Aug 9, 2022)

@Ludi 
@Illusory 
@aiyanah 
@Aegon Tardgaryan 
@Seraphic Tenebris 
@Sufex

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Black zetsu (Aug 9, 2022)

@dabi 
@YonkoDrippy 
@God sl4yer

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Black zetsu (Aug 9, 2022)

My great dears , all on the same level , can't choose a single one .

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Incognitos (Aug 9, 2022)

@black





Black zetsu said:


> My great dears , all on the same level , can't choose a single one .


Bro those aren't OL posters for the majority.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2022)

Halaros, Violentrl and Pacifista.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Black zetsu (Aug 9, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> @black
> Bro those aren't OL posters for the majority.


Now , they are

All things can be dealed with , ya nice guy .

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## trance (Aug 9, 2022)

i have a bunch of posters i appreciate 

if youre reading this, you know who you are  



JoJo said:


> gonna have to give it to @JoJo
> 
> lotta tough competition for him, but he edges it out


yea tell him to post more

the legion needs reppin

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Luffyfan38 (Aug 9, 2022)

How do you guys remember these names?


----------



## luffy no haki (Aug 9, 2022)

Favorite...OL....poster....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ludi (Aug 9, 2022)

I like all of you equally.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## dergeist (Aug 9, 2022)

My peers @Draco Bolton @jesusus @Mad Scientist @Asura barracuda @ObitoOfTheOrangeMask @Foddertsuki wankbros slayer @Black zetsu @ShinAkuma to name a few. There are others, so don't feel hurt for being left out.

Reactions: Friendly 6


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 9, 2022)

I have no idea who any of you are

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Aug 9, 2022)

@Black zetsu same list as yours but add @Black zetsu in that and it's complete.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Fel1x (Aug 9, 2022)

there are a good number of posters I like

but currently:
@Seraphoenix with all this recent Shanks hype
@Duhul10 Kaido bro 
@RossellaFiamingo always ready to fight haters for Pirate Queen
@GreenEggsAHam this guy basically almost alone baits people above for good posts

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 4


----------



## Sufex (Aug 9, 2022)

Black zetsu said:


> @Ludi
> @Illusory
> @aiyanah
> @Aegon Tardgaryan
> ...


Thanks, admiralset till i die. All my homies hate the yonclowns!  (Apart from shanks. He cool)

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## dergeist (Aug 9, 2022)

Fel1x said:


> there are a good number of posters I like
> 
> but currently:
> @Seraphoenix with all this recent Shanks hype
> ...



Tobirama dies in the crossfire.



Sufex said:


> Thanks, admiralset till i die. All my homies hate the yonclowns!  (Apart from shanks. He cool)



It must've been a true honour to be mentioned alongside greats like @Aegon Tardgaryan

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Shanks (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## KBD (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## jesusus (Aug 9, 2022)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 9, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Fel1x (Aug 9, 2022)

dergeist said:


> Tobirama dies in the crossfire.
> 
> 
> 
> It must've been a true honour to be mentioned alongside greats like @Aegon Tardgaryan


Tobirama > any Uchiha as per canon
I mean base uchihas without Senju DNA shit and stuff like that
so Tobirama>Madara from vs Hashirama time

Gustang>Kaido>Tobirama>Adori>Madara

so basically Gustang puts Adori into eternal sleep with 2 shots at worst

Reactions: Tier Specialist 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Aug 9, 2022)

Fel1x said:


> there are a good number of posters I like
> 
> but currently:
> @Captain Quincy my besto friendo and a fellow Enel and Bleach enjoying chad
> ...


Aw thanks Fel1x you’ve always been one of my favorite Kaidobros too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## dergeist (Aug 9, 2022)

Fel1x said:


> Tobirama > any Uchiha as per canon
> I mean base uchihas without Senju DNA shit and stuff like that
> so Tobirama>Madara from vs Hashirama time



 your boy Cuckrama was paranoid about base Uchiha. He dies in the crossfire.


Fel1x said:


> Gustang>Kaido>Tobirama>Adori>Madara
> 
> so basically Gustang puts Adori into eternal sleep with 2 shots at worst



Adori or Maschenny (Either one) strap-on diff Gussie=Kaido>Tobirama 

@Lyren your thoughts

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Fel1x (Aug 9, 2022)

dergeist said:


> your boy Cuckrama was paranoid about base Uchiha. He dies in the crossfire.
> 
> 
> Adori or Maschenny (Either one) strap-on diff Gussie=Kaido>Tobirama
> ...


@Shadowlord123 your thoughts

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shadowlord123 (Aug 9, 2022)

Fel1x said:


> @Shadowlord123 your thoughts



I've been asking myself this for a long time. What the fuck is the meaning of "strap-on diff"? I can guess it's nothing good for Gus at the very least lol.

Anyways, Goatang introduces both Princesses to the world of literature after whooping their asses 

Gustang >>> 10% Shinsu Urek >/= Adori >>> Manchenny.

Cinera boosted Maschenny remains unreachable though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Aug 9, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Aw thanks Fel1x you’ve always been one of my favorite Kaidobros too


but there are like 3-5 kaidobros in total

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 9, 2022)

hii

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## KBD (Aug 9, 2022)

so at best your one of my faves translates to a "you're in the top half of Kaido-bros, no more, no less" @Captain Quincy 

you skank, what are you trying to pull with this sugarcoated rhetoric. 

its not @Fel1x you should be complementing, its me. not that I care about that, baka.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 9, 2022)

Wtf are all those people doing in here. 
I swear @Soca if you merged a fuckin' "mention your fav users" thread to our convo, I'm gonna beat your ass AGAIN.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Aug 9, 2022)

KBD said:


> so at best your one of my faves translates to a "you're in the top half of Kaido-bros, no more, no less" @Captain Quincy
> 
> you skank, what are you trying to pull with this sugarcoated rhetoric.
> 
> its not @Fel1x you should be complementing, its me. not that I care about that, baka.


I thought Kaido had a pretty sizeable following tho, at least for tiers. Or maybe it just seemed that way cuz the anti-Luffy brigade tries to assist you guys for their agenda


----------



## jesusus (Aug 9, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Wtf are all those people doing in here.
> I swear @Soca if you merged a fuckin' "mention your fav users" thread to our convo, I'm gonna beat your ass AGAIN.


The sections are slowly merging into one totality where Soca can rule over all


----------



## KBD (Aug 9, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> I thought Kaido had a pretty sizeable following tho, at least for tiers. Or maybe it just seemed that way cuz the anti-Luffy brigade tries to assist you guys for their agenda


Posers

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trance (Aug 9, 2022)

jesusus said:


> The sections are slowly merging into one totality where Soca can rule over all


well time to abandon ship then

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Aug 9, 2022)

jesusus said:


> The sections are slowly merging into one totality where Soca can rule over all


he is a supermoderator, you can't hide from his malicious banhammer on this site as is  

wait you had some sort of sense of security whilst section banned? my sweet summer child...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fel1x (Aug 9, 2022)

I dont see any reason for merging too


----------



## aiyanah (Aug 9, 2022)

my list of favvs is heavily redacted, shit starts flame wars.



jesusus said:


> The sections are slowly merging into one totality where Soca can rule over all


it's shazam, he's initiated a paradigm shift.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## January (Aug 9, 2022)

Favourite poster, those who know Operation Urd


----------



## Lyren (Aug 9, 2022)

Shadowlord123 said:


> Gustang >>> 10% Shinsu Urek >/= Adori >>> Manchenny.


Looks like someone forgot why Phantaminum left Zahards palace  



dergeist said:


> Adori or Maschenny (Either one) strap-on diff Gussie


Adori does 
Not sure about Maschenny

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 9, 2022)

Belated Happy Bday @Dark 

Happy Bday @qOcOp and @Zeta42 

Have a gd one!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shadowlord123 (Aug 10, 2022)

Lyren said:


> Looks like someone forgot why Phantaminum left Zahards palace



That reply becomes a thousand times better with that signature

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 10, 2022)

Only Wednesday...wow. feels like it's been an entire week.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Shrike (Aug 10, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Only Wednesday...wow. feels like it's been an entire week.


Yeah i need a vacation. And i won't get one until sept 21st

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 10, 2022)

lots of new faces here is nice

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gledania (Aug 10, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> lots of new faces here is nice


Who's new here Mr Ussop ?


----------



## Gledania (Aug 10, 2022)

Oh , people playing the "favorite posters in here" ?

I'm gonna bring fandoms , it's easier.

My favorite drake fan : @Conxc
My favorite Kaido fan : @KBD
My favorite big mom fan : @RossellaFiamingo
My favorite Zoro fan : @Yumi Zoro
My favorite Law fan : @B Rabbit
My favorite Yamato Fan : @Firo
My favorite Carrot fan : @Mariko
My favorite Kidd fan : @Beast
My favorite Sanji fan : @Kroczilla
My favorite Luffy/Apoo fan : @Tenma
My favorite Shanks fan : @Seraphoenix
My favorite Doflamingo fan : @Shrike
My favorite chopper fan :  @charles101
My favorite Smoothie fan : @MO


Here we go

Reactions: Friendly 7


----------



## trance (Aug 10, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Oh , people playing the "favorite posters in here" ?
> 
> I'm gonna bring fandoms , it's easier.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 10, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> lots of new faces here is nice


Who are you again?

Reactions: Funny 3 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 11, 2022)

Happy Bday @Issmhd16 and @Lord Melkor

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## dergeist (Aug 11, 2022)

Lyren said:


> Looks like someone forgot why Phantaminum left Zahards palace
> 
> 
> Adori does
> Not sure about Maschenny



You're giving Gussie to much of benefit of the doubt here

At least we agree on 50% and the other is not sure so that's a 50/50. The middle of that is 25% so we agree 75%

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Aug 11, 2022)

Aaaah overtime, delicious over time. I only feel like I'd fall asleep if I sit down.


----------



## January (Aug 11, 2022)

Happy bday @Lord Melkor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Aug 11, 2022)

@KBD  Did you change your username before ?


----------



## Lord Melkor (Aug 11, 2022)

January said:


> Happy bday @Lord Melkor



Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Aug 11, 2022)

Gledania said:


> @KBD  Did you change your username before ?


No, but I'm a dupe


----------



## Gledania (Aug 11, 2022)

KBD said:


> No, but I'm a dupe



Of what account ?


----------



## trance (Aug 11, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Of what account ?


i've come to collect my dupe

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Gledania (Aug 11, 2022)

@Lyren you're ma favorite tsunade fan

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## trance (Aug 11, 2022)

tsunade aka the most overrated of the sannin

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 11, 2022)

Lord Melkor said:


> Thanks!



Happy birthday bro. Wish you all the best.


----------



## trance (Aug 11, 2022)

Lord Melkor said:


> Thanks!


hb to a fellow BB chadfan


----------



## Mariko (Aug 11, 2022)

I've been summoned here but... What the hell is this place?


----------



## Gledania (Aug 11, 2022)

Mariko said:


> I've been summoned here but... What the hell is this place?


Narutard have infected the OL convo thread for some reasons. 
I guess they get bored a lot this days.


----------



## trance (Aug 11, 2022)

the nardo section has finally realized they were stanning a vastly inferior series and are now migrating to the OL to salvage whats left of their reputation

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Aug 11, 2022)

Just read a fanfictions haku die again.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## January (Aug 11, 2022)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 11, 2022)

trance said:


> the nardo section has finally realized they were stanning a vastly inferior series and are now migrating to the OL to salvage whats left of their reputation


Naruto>>


----------



## T.D.A (Aug 11, 2022)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Naruto>>



Peak Kishimoto

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Aug 12, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Of what account ?


That's for me to know and for you to find out


----------



## Captain Quincy (Aug 12, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> Just read a fanfictions haku die again.


I loved Haku and Zabuza they were great


----------



## KBD (Aug 12, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> I loved Haku and Zabuza they were great


Zabuza is probably the closest thing to a ninja in the series. Everyone else is a ninjutsu magician...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Aug 12, 2022)

I am starting to remember why I organically dropped NF many years ago. It was because work got overwhelming + other stuff happening. Feels like it's starting again....

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Shanks (Aug 12, 2022)

@Captain Quincy  you hoe

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trance (Aug 12, 2022)

KBD said:


> Zabuza is probably the closest thing to a ninja in the series. Everyone else is a ninjutsu magician...


aye

even after he's been long surpassed, zabuza remained one of the best antagonists

probably my favorite after kisame and deidara

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KBD (Aug 12, 2022)

trance said:


> aye
> 
> even after he's been long surpassed, zabuza remained one of the best antagonists
> 
> probably my favorite after kisame and deidara


never thought a guy who probably pees in the shower like you would have such nice faves. good picks


----------



## trance (Aug 12, 2022)

KBD said:


> never thought a guy who probably pees in the shower like you would have such nice faves. good picks


peeing in the shower is completely normal tho 

in america at least

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## KBD (Aug 12, 2022)

trance said:


> peeing in the shower is completely normal tho
> 
> in america at least


You are probably a blast in poolparties


----------



## trance (Aug 12, 2022)

KBD said:


> You are probably a blast in poolparties


i don't go to poolparties

if i'm drinking, im staying away from >knee heigh water


----------



## KBD (Aug 12, 2022)

trance said:


> i don't go to poolparties
> 
> if i'm drinking, im staying away from >knee heigh water


That's actually probably a good call for anyone..


----------



## trance (Aug 12, 2022)

KBD said:


> That's actually probably a good call for anyone..


i actually have manners when im drinking believe it or not


----------



## KBD (Aug 12, 2022)

trance said:


> i actually have manners when im drinking believe it or not


I'm totally bipolar when I'm drunk, well if not all the time.

But I either offer to buy a round or hey how about I sock you in the face so you shut up?

After a long night you gotta piss in exotic places, the only explorative adventure of our time. Sure. 

But yeah Im also polite unless someone insists on being a dickwad.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Aug 12, 2022)

KBD said:


> I'm totally bipolar when I'm drunk, well if not all the time.
> 
> But I either offer to buy a round or hey how about I sock you in the face so you shut up?


you sound like...a bunch of my friends 

thank you alcohol


----------



## KBD (Aug 12, 2022)

trance said:


> you sound like...a bunch of my friends
> 
> thank you alcohol


Kaido's drunken stages are pretty legit if you ask me.

Gotta love it when you somewhat defeat the hangover and get that moment of clarity. 

Akin to postnut clarity, the world seems different for that short while.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Aug 12, 2022)

Been a pleasure folks! But not for long. Love you guys here in the OLC! Even @January

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Aug 12, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Captain Quincy  you hoe


I miss the spiral it was cool 

But on the other hand I'm getting close to overthrowing that bozo @Redline

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 12, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Captain Quincy  you hoe


----------



## Lurko (Aug 12, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Oh , people playing the "favorite posters in here" ?
> 
> I'm gonna bring fandoms , it's easier.
> 
> ...


No Ace fan with me.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gledania (Aug 12, 2022)

Lurko said:


> No Ace fan with me.


Ngl Wasn't even aware you are an ace fan.


They still exist ???


----------



## DeVision (Aug 12, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Ngl Wasn't even aware you are an ace fan.
> 
> 
> They still exist ???



@Kiemi

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 13, 2022)

Happy Bday @ArtJmnz and @Mistshadow!


----------



## Incognitos (Aug 13, 2022)

Is fanboy a banned word


----------



## Incognitos (Aug 13, 2022)

Fanboys


----------



## Incognitos (Aug 13, 2022)

I got a waiting for mod approval message trying to post something. Not.sure why


----------



## Shrike (Aug 13, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> I got a waiting for mod approval message trying to post something. Not.sure why


You probably linked an image outside of legal websites or imgur.


----------



## Incognitos (Aug 13, 2022)

Shrike said:


> You probably linked an image outside of legal websites or imgur.


I don't think so, no images in my post. What are other reasons that happens?


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 13, 2022)

KBD said:


> Zabuza is probably the closest thing to a ninja in the series. Everyone else is a ninjutsu magician...


asuma was great too in that ninja aspect

tenten feels more like a ninja than most as well


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 13, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Ngl Wasn't even aware you are an ace fan.
> 
> 
> They still exist ???


akainu hadnt wiped em all lol


----------



## Shanks (Aug 14, 2022)

Who's bored of Mafia and come crawling back clap your hands  

@Ekkologix

Reactions: Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 14, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> Is fanboy a banned word


Totally ban! Anytime you want to call someone a "fanboy"... say "wanker" instead

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Who's bored of Mafia and come crawling back clap your hands
> 
> @Ekkologix


@Shrike u gna let him say this about u?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 14, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> Is fanboy a banned word


fanboy fan boy fanboys


----------



## Ekkologix (Aug 14, 2022)

no doesnt seem banned hmm


----------



## Shrike (Aug 14, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> @Shrike u gna let him say this about u?


Nah uh power ranger, I am here even when I don't post a lot.


----------



## January (Aug 14, 2022)

Had a premonition of death today.

damn, I’m in a very bad condition, It seems too much to pull through..

Reactions: Friendly 7


----------



## DeVision (Aug 14, 2022)

January said:


> Had a premonition of death today.
> 
> damn, I’m in a very bad condition, It seems too much to pull through..



Yours? 
Take care friendo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## January (Aug 14, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Yours?
> Take care friendo.


Yeah

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 14, 2022)

January said:


> Yeah


Take care of yourself.
Can we do something for you?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## January (Aug 14, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Take care of yourself.
> Can we do something for you?


Nah, I think I’ll feel better tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Aug 14, 2022)




----------



## KBD (Aug 14, 2022)

Hope you feel better soon @January 

I have been in situations where I thought for the longest time life couldn't possibly go on. Both body and soul just expecting it to happen. 

But alas, the ride never ends.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 14, 2022)

Feel better soon dude. @february

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## January (Aug 15, 2022)

Looks like I’m out of the woods 

Thank you for support everyone!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Nello (Aug 15, 2022)

January said:


> Looks like I’m out of the woods


Have you thought about cosplaying Crocodile or Mihawk?


----------



## January (Aug 15, 2022)

Nello said:


> Have you thought about cosplaying Crocodile or Mihawk?


Pfft..who would need them when we got Mr 3


----------



## Nello (Aug 15, 2022)

January said:


> Pfft..who would them when we got Mr 3


Sometimes I forget how many godlike characters we have 

Man if I had longer hair I would totally do a Mr 3 cosplay

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Yamato (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Lurko (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## KBD (Aug 16, 2022)

A few days for account deletion, but I will probably get banned before that. So meh dunno. 

Peace

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Lmao (Aug 16, 2022)

KBD said:


> A few days for account deletion


Account deletion?


----------



## KBD (Aug 16, 2022)

Lmao said:


> Account deletion?


Long overdue

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## trance (Aug 16, 2022)

KBD said:


> Long overdue


youre not going anywhere

you're going to shitpost with the rest of us

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trance (Aug 16, 2022)

@MrPopo


----------



## trance (Aug 16, 2022)

Last seen Aug 5, 2022


----------



## KBD (Aug 16, 2022)

trance said:


> youre not going anywhere
> 
> you're going to shitpost with the rest of us


Naww sometimes you gotta know when to walk out.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## trance (Aug 16, 2022)

KBD said:


> Naww sometimes you gotta know when to walk out.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 16, 2022)

Another love letter to Em.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 16, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Another love letter to Em.


Won't get a reply.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 16, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Won't get a reply.


Don't deserve one tbh.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trance (Aug 16, 2022)

dude

game better hope em doesn't respond

he gonna get torn to pieces

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Aug 16, 2022)

imagine being 44 years old and playing notice me senpai with a guy whos not even the best rapper alive anymore


----------



## DeVision (Aug 16, 2022)

trance said:


> dude
> 
> game better hope em doesn't respond
> 
> he gonna get torn to pieces



His freestyle on la leakers was dope af.
But this this is shit.

I somehow think he's baiting em into responding, only to have another song already prepared.


----------



## trance (Aug 16, 2022)

DeVision said:


> His freestyle on la leakers was dope af.
> But this this is shit.
> 
> I somehow think he's baiting em into responding, only to have another song already prepared.


i like game

but he has zero business thinking he's in em's league or better

em's rhymes may have gotten cornier in recent years but there's one thing he still has and that is the ability to shred your rep if he absolutely wanted to

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Aug 16, 2022)

KBD said:


> A few days for account deletion, but I will probably get banned before that. So meh dunno.
> 
> Peace


Don’t go there’s so much more poking fun at trance and January left to do

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 16, 2022)

trance said:


> i like game
> 
> but he has zero business thinking he's in em's league or better
> 
> em's rhymes may have gotten cornier in recent years but there's one thing he still has and that is the ability to shred your rep if he absolutely wanted to


I like Game too. He was great. But..

And I like Em very much. Even tho it's not my favorite rap era I still think he's the GOAT.


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## Lurko (Aug 16, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I like Game too. He was great. But..
> 
> And I like Em very much. Even tho it's not my favorite rap era I still think he's the GOAT.


Em dissed The Game in a freestyle years ago when Game was going at 50. He shredded his ass in a minute probaly while Game's diss was worse than Nick and MGK's disses.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 16, 2022)

I liked Kanye and Game's diss.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 16, 2022)




----------



## jesusus (Aug 17, 2022)

Here's a Base Hug from Cthulubear to those who need it 

Hope you are all doing okay.


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 18, 2022)

Happy Belated Bday @xmysticgohanx and @Special Agent Sugar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Aug 18, 2022)

Chapter is shit but apparently there's gonna be northern lights all over the country tonight so that's cool

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KBD (Aug 18, 2022)

Nello said:


> Chapter is shit but apparently there's gonna be northern lights all over the country tonight so that's cool


Where the hell do you live? Iceland?


----------



## Nello (Aug 18, 2022)

KBD said:


> Where the hell do you live? Iceland?


Norway


----------



## KBD (Aug 18, 2022)

Nello said:


> Norway


For the whole country though?   

Bulk of Norway's landmass is way beneath the polar circle where the northern lights would be most common. 

You must have mislead me, you clown!


----------



## Nello (Aug 18, 2022)

KBD said:


> For the whole country though?
> 
> Bulk of Norway's landmass is way beneath the polar circle where the northern lights would be most common.
> 
> You must have mislead me, you clown!


Yeah there's a big solar flare or whatever its called causing the lights to be seen further south than usual. Might even see it from UK or Germany

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Aug 19, 2022)

Title suggestion: exodus because Oda is a hack


----------



## DeVision (Aug 19, 2022)

Nello said:


> Norway


Is the language hard to learn? 
I might move from Germany.


----------



## Nello (Aug 19, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Is the language hard to learn?
> I might move from Germany.


I guess it's about as hard as learning English so it will take some time but shouldn't be too hard

What makes you interested in Norway?


----------



## DeVision (Aug 19, 2022)

Nello said:


> I guess it's about as hard as learning English so it will take some time but shouldn't be too hard
> 
> What makes you interested in Norway?




I don't know. I'd like Sweden more I think. But I guess the languages are similar hard to learn.


----------



## Nello (Aug 19, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I don't know. I'd like Sweden more I think. But I guess the languages are similar hard to learn.


Sounds like you just want to get out of Germany 

Sweden is more populated so it's probably more interesting if you want the city life. I love the Stockholm dialect


----------



## trance (Aug 19, 2022)

@KBD what country do you live in?


----------



## KBD (Aug 19, 2022)

trance said:


> @KBD what country do you live in?


Are you trying to doxx me before I get my account deletion finalized


----------



## trance (Aug 19, 2022)

KBD said:


> Are you trying to doxx me before I get my account deletion finalized


just curious mate

and i already talked to jeff

your account will remain


----------



## DeVision (Aug 19, 2022)

Nello said:


> Sounds like you just want to get out of Germany
> 
> Sweden is more populated so it's probably more interesting if you want the city life. I love the Stockholm dialect



Probably.
German politicians suck big D.


----------



## Nello (Aug 19, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Probably.
> German politicians suck big D.


Well idk if politicians are better anywhere else but I hope you find out what you want to do

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 19, 2022)

Nello said:


> Well idk if politicians are better anywhere else but I hope you find out what you want to do


It's getting worse by the day. I need to look where I can live normally. 
People of Germany have it tough currently.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 19, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Nello (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Nello (Aug 19, 2022)

Also what's happening in Germany  Isn't life pretty much same as always down there?


----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2022)

Yo


----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2022)

Weekend yay  

What's been happening, boys?

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 19, 2022)

Wano seems to have broken lots of members

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 19, 2022)

Happy Bday @G@R-chan and @ThatGreekLady!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## January (Aug 20, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Wano seems to have broken lots of members

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Aug 20, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Weekend yay
> 
> What's been happening, boys?


University is starting up in 2 days and I’m moving in tomorrow. It’s almost 2 am but I still haven’t finished packing cuz I keep browsing NF

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 20, 2022)

Nello said:


>



Great, right? I had to place it on my wall. 



Nello said:


> Also what's happening in Germany  Isn't life pretty much same as always down there?



Germany - the only country in the world gifting every other country gas (for heating) and making their citizen pay for it.
It's expected that we'll have to pay 4-5 times the price. 

Almost everywhere in the world the corona shit ended. Only in Germany dr. Meng..... I mean Lauterbach is pushing for the next waves and trying to get people vaxxed for a 7th and 8th time.

And that's not the end. It's getting worse, but......
You see why I want to leave.


----------



## Yamato (Aug 20, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 20, 2022)

Hey @Soca 
I've been searching but can't find a thread with the best pages/panels from one piece. Is there one or am I remembering it wrong?


----------



## Captain Quincy (Aug 20, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Hey @Soca
> I've been searching but can't find a thread with the best pages/panels from one piece. Is there one or am I remembering it wrong?


Maybe you're thinking of this thread?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 20, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Maybe you're thinking of this thread?



Thank you, but no.
I'm looking for inspiration. I want to get more pics like the Buggy one you probably saw earlier.
But for that I need great pages or panels. Zoro's "nothing at all" will probably be in it.
So I was wondering if there's a thread with the collection of the greatest pages/panels.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Aug 20, 2022)

@T.D.A do you still have that image of Zoro with a yellow raincoat?


----------



## Sinoka (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## Nello (Aug 20, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Great, right? I had to place it on my wall.


IT'S YOURS?! 


DeVision said:


> Germany - the only country in the world gifting every other country gas (for heating) and making their citizen pay for it.
> It's expected that we'll have to pay 4-5 times the price.
> 
> Almost everywhere in the world the corona shit ended. Only in Germany dr. Meng..... I mean Lauterbach is pushing for the next waves and trying to get people vaxxed for a 7th and 8th time.
> ...


That actually makes me happy  Our government has been selling electricity abroad, making domestic prices skyrocket. Knowing that Germany is doing the same makes me a lot more confident that EU will return the favor if we ever need it.

7 doses sounds like a massive pain in the ass but as long as it's not mandatory I guess you can just ignore it


----------



## DeVision (Aug 20, 2022)

Nello said:


> IT'S YOURS?!



YAAAAAS!



Nello said:


> That actually makes me happy  Our government has been selling electricity abroad, making domestic prices skyrocket. Knowing that Germany is doing the same makes me a lot more confident that EU will return the favor if we ever need it.
> 
> 7 doses sounds like a massive pain in the ass but as long as it's not mandatory I guess you can just ignore it



 
Germans became stupid af. Nowhere in the world the eco-party is making the energy-politics. 

You wouldn't believe it. Guy is the health minister, has rotten teeth.
The chancellor is an corrupt guy who stole and "can't remember".

Oh God.. It's saturday. I want to rest, and not agitate myself over those fuckers..

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Nello (Aug 20, 2022)

DeVision said:


> YAAAAAS!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yeah i've heard about some German chancellor or whatever being a Russian puppet. I really don't know how politicians get away with all this corruption and treason. If there's one political issue I care about it's definitely corruption.

Anyway, forget all that and watch Spy x Family


----------



## DeVision (Aug 20, 2022)

Nello said:


> Oh yeah i've heard about some German chancellor or whatever being a Russian puppet. I really don't know how politicians get away with all this corruption and treason. If there's one political issue I care about it's definitely corruption.
> 
> Anyway, forget all that and watch Spy x Family



Easy. The media is bought by them. The important people are all in the politics in one or another party.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 21, 2022)

I am so fucken Happy

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 22, 2022)

Happy Bday @tejas8055!


----------



## DeVision (Aug 22, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I am so fucken Happy



Did you get some?


----------



## Shanks (Aug 22, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Did you get some?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 22, 2022)

Suuuupppppp Boyz!! Will Ryan become a psyco like his father ?XD
The great Redline is back! Rejoice and celebrate....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## trance (Aug 22, 2022)

classic @KBD ducking my question


----------



## Redline (Aug 22, 2022)

trance said:


> classic @KBD ducking my question


He is probably busy drinking.... eheheh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Aug 22, 2022)

trance said:


> classic @KBD ducking my question


as if Id tell you. 

You were supposed to track me down! 



trance said:


> gladly
> 
> i reverse tracked your IP and am en route to your location as we speak
> 
> say your final prayers kisame body double


----------



## trance (Aug 22, 2022)

KBD said:


> as if Id tell you.
> 
> You were supposed to track me down!


i hate you  

to the panic room with you


----------



## KBD (Aug 22, 2022)

Redline said:


> He is probably busy drinking.... eheheh


welcome back!


----------



## Redline (Aug 22, 2022)

KBD said:


> welcome back!


My pleasure as always!.. how did it go without me? Better or worst?


----------



## KBD (Aug 22, 2022)

trance said:


> i hate you
> 
> to the panic room with you


ayeee I was supposed to settle if I want a hefty vacation ban or account deletion today  

kind of on the fence 

dropping a few quarts of gin mellows one out quite a bit

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Aug 22, 2022)

Redline said:


> My pleasure as always!.. how did it go without me? Better or worst?


worse no contest XD


----------



## trance (Aug 22, 2022)

KBD said:


> ayeee I was supposed to settle if I want a hefty vacation ban or account deletion today
> 
> kind of on the fence
> 
> dropping a few quarts of gin mellows one out quite a bit


youre not leaving

accept it


----------



## KBD (Aug 22, 2022)

trance said:


> youre not leaving
> 
> accept it


or stay in Wano like Yamato


----------



## Shanks (Aug 22, 2022)

I'm going to get Twins btw. We were shocked at the ultrasound yesterday. Life is going to get busy, bruh, but highly rewarding.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5 | Informative 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Captain Quincy (Aug 22, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I'm going to get Twins btw. We were shocked at the ultrasound yesterday. Life is going to get busy, bruh, but highly rewarding.


Wow that’s great! But you better start mentally preparing yourself for that double baby crying overnight lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Aug 22, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I'm going to get Twins btw. We were shocked at the ultrasound yesterday. Life is going to get busy, bruh, but highly rewarding.


Congrats my man.

Reactions: Like 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Aug 23, 2022)

@Mihawk could you list all the common anti-mihawk arguments people use


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 23, 2022)

Redline said:


> Suuuupppppp Boyz!! Will Ryan become a psyco like his father ?XD
> The great Redline is back! Rejoice and celebrate....


Welcome back

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 23, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I'm going to get Twins btw. We were shocked at the ultrasound yesterday. Life is going to get busy, bruh, but highly rewarding.


 Double congrats!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KBD (Aug 23, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I'm going to get Twins btw. We were shocked at the ultrasound yesterday. Life is going to get busy, bruh, but highly rewarding.


Name them Kisame and Kaido.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Yamato (Aug 23, 2022)

This is pretty cool. Brook is still Brook

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 23, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I'm going to get Twins btw. We were shocked at the ultrasound yesterday. Life is going to get busy, bruh, but highly rewarding.


Indeed ...you finally found your treasure...all the best!


----------



## jesusus (Aug 23, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Mihawk could you list all the common anti-mihawk arguments people use


- Stalemated against Vista (Vista is the former WSS, not an anti-feat at all)
- Failed to kill Pre-Skip Luffy (So did everyone else in Marineford)
- Clashed with Crocodile (Croc is strong as he stands side by side with Mihawk in the cross guild)
- Blocked by Jozu (inverse square law aided Jozu)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2022)

Thank you everyone

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## Shanks (Aug 23, 2022)

On a different matter.... fuck inflation is killing all of us. 
- Car insurance almost double... wtf
- Mortgage is fucken nuts and it's getting worst

And don't even get me started on the chicken wings

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## jesusus (Aug 23, 2022)

KBD said:


> Name them Kisame and Kaido.


Kisame is your fav huh? What about the Samehada proponent proxy cousin, Kotetsu and the Hora Kai? 



Please tell me as a Kisame fan, you at least know the family tree of the Elder Serpent down to memory  In the case that you don't, here is a refresher chart for such "fans" who don't even know the juxtapositions of the proximate Hada-Hora bloodkin


----------



## KBD (Aug 23, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Kisame is your fav huh? What about the Samehada proponent proxy cousin, Kotetsu and the Hora Kai?


Who the fuck are they


----------



## DeVision (Aug 23, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I'm going to get Twins btw. We were shocked at the ultrasound yesterday. Life is going to get busy, bruh, but highly rewarding.


----------



## jesusus (Aug 23, 2022)

KBD said:


> Who the fuck are they


I have posted for such an occassion, see above, this isn't the first time encountering such Kisame "fans" who don't even know the theisms of the Hora Kai and its thematic symbolism of the Vishnu


----------



## KBD (Aug 23, 2022)

jesusus said:


> I have posted for such an occassion, see above, this isn't the first time encountering such Kisame "fans" who don't even know the theisms of the Hora Kai and its thematic symbolism of the Vishnu


 that's the guy who was in a duo with someone?

I'll look into it, interesting finds. I haven't posted in the Naruto section much in ages. But I always appreciate new discoveries, for example Grand Benja has released some ground breaking works as of late. 

But I do wonder if people remember true classics like Joke J's flying Kisame these days?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Aug 23, 2022)

Shanks said:


> On a different matter.... fuck inflation is killing all of us.
> - Car insurance almost double... wtf
> - Mortgage is fucken nuts and it's getting worst
> 
> And don't even get me started on the chicken wings


My friend is having her kid in a few months and I started worrying for her due to the times we live in now 

Also, grats. 
I forget, did you have a kid already or the twins are gonna be the first time?


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 24, 2022)

Happy Bday @Clowe!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 24, 2022)

Yamato said:


> My friend is having her kid in a few months and I started worrying for her due to the times we live in now
> 
> Also, grats.
> I forget, did you have a kid already or the twins are gonna be the first time?


Two kids already. Two more now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Aug 24, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Two kids already. Two more now


Sleeping is going to be awesome

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jesusus (Aug 24, 2022)




----------



## KBD (Aug 24, 2022)

you were supposed to book a love hotel @Gledania not rate my post informative 

guess you were not serious about me coming at you after all 

edit of edits: posted this in the art section?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 24, 2022)

KBD said:


> Sleeping is going to be awesome


Bruh, it's already fucked

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Clowe (Aug 24, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @Clowe!


Thanks man, much appreciated.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## jesusus (Aug 25, 2022)

@Perrin, the Exalted One of Medical Standing, and the only conventional peer that can stand side by side with one such as the Healers of Mann like myself, have you forgotten your Hippocratic Oath? It is best if you recite it every month or so in case you forget why you fight such an arduous fight against the Diseases of Unnuman that perturb the human body.

To pledge your loyalty to aiding the aidless is the ultimate endgoal of all medical pursuers of dreams. Luckily I have been doing your role for you as the Numan Practitioner and Enemy of the Medical State. How many ailed persons turned their lives to full degrees of bliss and joy when I baptized them in the unburdening Mud-Waters of Mann and Numann, Base'th l' ah?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Perrin (Aug 25, 2022)

jesusus said:


> @Perrin, the Exalted One of Medical Standing, and the only conventional peer that can stand side by side with one such as the Healers of Mann like myself, have you forgotten your Hippocratic Oath? It is best if you recite it every month or so in case you forget why you fight such an arduous fight against the Diseases of Unnuman that perturb the human body.
> 
> To pledge your loyalty to aiding the aidless is the ultimate endgoal of all medical pursuers of dreams. Luckily I have been doing your role for you as the Numan Practitioner and Enemy of the Medical State. How many ailed persons turned their lives to full degrees of bliss and joy when I baptized them in the unburdening Mud-Waters of Mann and Numann, Base'th l' ah?


Havent spoketh thine oath in years tbh! Practice it every day tho!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## faisal1989 (Aug 25, 2022)

One piece film Red finally joins the 10 billion club


----------



## Redline (Aug 25, 2022)

Uncle redline always has titles to sell

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 25, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Aug 25, 2022)

KBD said:


> you were supposed to book a love hotel @Gledania not rate my post informative
> 
> guess you were not serious about me coming at you after all
> 
> edit of edits: posted this in the art section?


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 25, 2022)

Happy Bday @Yumi Zoro!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2022)

Let's roll

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2022)

Now roll high


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2022)

Bruh, try beating that high and low


----------



## Shanks (Aug 26, 2022)

No one is up for it huh?


----------



## KBD (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## DeVision (Aug 26, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Let's roll


Only low, as I hold the board record low. XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 26, 2022)

Lmaoooo Shadow relax!


----------



## Redline (Aug 26, 2022)

Shanks said:


> No one is up for it huh?


What I gotta beat? Piece of cake... XD


----------



## Redline (Aug 26, 2022)

It's gym timeeee!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 26, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 26, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Aug 27, 2022)

I cringe.


----------



## Captain Quincy (Aug 27, 2022)

So I'm finally able to go the gym again and I forgot just how painfully sore that first week of work outs leave you

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Aug 27, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> So I'm finally able to go the gym again and I forgot just how painfully sore that first week of work outs leave you


Weak! I feel nothing...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Aug 27, 2022)

Feel the burrrnnnnnn

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 27, 2022)

Oh God.... Gym.. I miss futsal.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Irene (Aug 27, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Hmm I wonder if your opinion on him will change later on.
> 
> I don't think there are actual characters I "hate".
> Exept howard a little bit for being an asshole sometimes.



After watching s3 I feel bad for chuck

Sure he was a bad brother, but u can't help but feel bad for how his life got ruined and empty in the end  
His death scene really fucked me up

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Issmhd16 (Aug 27, 2022)

I just saw it today. Thanks man that means a lot 


Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @Issmhd16 and @Lord Melkor

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Redline (Aug 27, 2022)

Gonna do some trekking tomorrow


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Aug 27, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @Yumi Zoro!



Thank you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Aug 27, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> Thank you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Aug 27, 2022)

Thank you Buddy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unresponsivexx (Aug 27, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> Thank you Buddy.


Unhappy birthday

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 28, 2022)

Happy bday @Revan Reborn!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Aug 28, 2022)

@Daisuke Jigen heard you got the goods let's hear em


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Aug 28, 2022)

Why does the founders always fight in a Valley???


Naruto: Valley of the end

One Piece: God Valley

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Aug 28, 2022)

Karasu can see the future? Like Katakuri? 

Kara
Kata
Kurisu
Sukuri


----------



## Redline (Aug 28, 2022)




----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 29, 2022)

Happy bday @Dracule Mihawk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Aug 30, 2022)

Happy bday @NotTommy

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## DeVision (Aug 30, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy bday @NotTommy



Wow. The two friendliest guys on NF in one post!

Happy birthday @NotTommy . Wish you all the best.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 4


----------



## Shanks (Aug 30, 2022)

Happy birthday @NotTommy

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## January (Aug 30, 2022)

happy b’day @NotTommy

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gledania (Aug 30, 2022)

Happy birthday @NotTommy 

Sanji will make you a cake

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 30, 2022)

@Soca ?
@Mickey Mouse come back.


----------



## Lurko (Aug 30, 2022)

Yamato said:


> This is pretty cool. Brook is still Brook


----------



## blueWaves (Aug 30, 2022)

@NotTommy happy birthday man

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Aug 30, 2022)

@Mickey Mouse 

 

you were one of the best 

I can't believe this

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Aug 30, 2022)

you guys @Shanks @Lurko @Light D Lamperouge @Redline 

make him come back   even @Gledania


----------



## Gledania (Aug 30, 2022)

KBD said:


> you guys @Shanks @Lurko @Light D Lamperouge @Redline
> 
> make him come back   even @Gledania


he didn't leave for very long bruh

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Aug 30, 2022)

Gledania said:


> he didn't leave for very long bruh


thats mrpopo you hoe, mickey isnt coming back


----------



## Gledania (Aug 30, 2022)

KBD said:


> thats mrpopo you hoe, mickey isnt coming back


He said he don't read OP anymore , not that he wont post.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 30, 2022)

KBD said:


> you guys @Shanks @Lurko @Light D Lamperouge @Redline
> 
> make him come back   even @Gledania


I really really tried.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 30, 2022)

Lurko said:


> I really really tried.


I know what can trigger the rat.. @Mickey Mouse  to came back for us.... didn't even know you left bro and why so suddenly you just drop one piece near the end? Let us know... XD


----------



## Redline (Aug 30, 2022)




----------



## Esdese (Aug 30, 2022)

east blue, zoro, nami, sanji

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Aug 31, 2022)

Redline said:


> I know what can trigger the rat.. @Mickey Mouse  to came back for us.... didn't even know you left bro and why so suddenly you just drop one piece near the end? Let us know... XD


Yamato not joining broke his heart.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 31, 2022)

Mickey said he'll leave. But where the fuck is @Soca 
You okay brother?


----------



## Soca (Aug 31, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Mickey said he'll leave. But where the fuck is @Soca
> You okay brother?


No. I been thinking of doing bad things to myself so I gotta start therapy agaun 

Are you well? Been a minute

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Gledania (Aug 31, 2022)

Soca said:


> No. I been thinking of doing bad things to myself so I gotta start *therapy *agaun


why ?
Everything's okay ?


----------



## DeVision (Aug 31, 2022)

Soca said:


> No. I been thinking of doing bad things to myself so I gotta start therapy agaun
> 
> Are you well? Been a minute



You know we're here for you, right?
Don't do anything stupid.


----------



## Soca (Aug 31, 2022)

Gledania said:


> why ?
> Everything's okay ?


I dunno. I was told that becauae I was super low for so long that its basically become my comfort zone which isnt good so yea. Gotta work on climbing out again.

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 31, 2022)

Soca said:


> I dunno. I was told that becauae I was super low for so long that its basically become my comfort zone which isnt good so yea. Gotta work on climbing out again.



@Shanks give some money. We need to buy Soca, a korean hoe for a night.


----------



## Gledania (Aug 31, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @Shanks give some money. We need to buy Soca, a korean hoe for a night.


@KBD  is the right person for that.

He knows where to find them


----------



## Soca (Aug 31, 2022)

No  

I get my own thanks  

You also didnt answer the dang question hoe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Aug 31, 2022)

Could Lucky Roo be a DF user? I imagine him being a Zoan user. Grizzly Bear type.


----------



## DeVision (Aug 31, 2022)

Soca said:


> No
> 
> I get my own thanks
> 
> You also didnt answer the dang question hoe



Shanks has the doe. We'll get you a clean one. Promise.


----------



## Soca (Aug 31, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Could Lucky Roo be a DF user? I imagine him being a Zoan user. Grizzly Bear type.


You can look up his power on the wiki if you want spoilers. Apparently all the red hair pieates power were ahown in film red.



DeVision said:


> Shanks has the doe. We'll get you a clean one. Promise.


Pass  

If he has m[oney im taking it and buying pizza

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DeVision (Aug 31, 2022)

Soca said:


> Pass


Grumpy lazyass. You don't need to do anything. Lay down, she's a professional. 


Soca said:


> If he has m[oney im taking it and buying pizza



Oh.. If he's paying for pizza, I'm in too!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 31, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Yamato not joining broke his heart.


That's too bad but...after the last island. They will came back and pick them up right? XD


----------



## Redline (Aug 31, 2022)

Soca said:


> No
> 
> I get my own thanks
> 
> You also didnt answer the dang question hoe


I got a Korean biatch that does Hinata cosplay and she is super hot  tattoos big tits nice round  ass and slutty  Face ..she got it all...if you are interested let me know I am gonna pimp her for ya soca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NotTommy (Aug 31, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy bday @NotTommy





DeVision said:


> Wow. The two friendliest guys on NF in one post!
> 
> Happy birthday @NotTommy . Wish you all the best.





Shanks said:


> Happy birthday @NotTommy





January said:


> happy b’day @NotTommy





Gledania said:


> Happy birthday @NotTommy
> 
> Sanji will make you a cake





blueWaves said:


> @NotTommy happy birthday man


Thanks, a lot.

Reactions: Friendly 6


----------



## Lurko (Aug 31, 2022)

Happy belatated Birthday @NotTommy

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Aug 31, 2022)

NotTommy said:


> Thanks, a lot.


Happy birthday Tommy the cat!
Enjoy this song from one of my favourite bands

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Aug 31, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Happy belatated Birthday @NotTommy


from me as well! hope you had a good one!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Aug 31, 2022)

@Yumi Zoro happy belated my man

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Strobacaxi (Aug 31, 2022)

Happy bday @NotTommy the big 18 right?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## NotTommy (Aug 31, 2022)

Strobacaxi said:


> Happy bday @NotTommy the big 18 right?


Yeah. I'm legally an adult now...weird. Thanks.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Aug 31, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Yumi Zoro happy belated my man



Thank Buddy.

Damn Zoro saying happy birthday to me strike differently.

Definitely the best happy birthday so far.



@NotTommy happy birthday too best Sanji fan.

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Sep 1, 2022)

Is Zoro really a racist?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 1, 2022)

Happy Bday @Beyonce and @Utopia Realm!

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Utopia Realm (Sep 1, 2022)

Thank you. Gonna try a new Restaurant and some nifty Clothes/Item vendors in my town on Saturday.

That and maybe headphones for music. Earbuds can only do me so much good before the quality drops after an extended period of use.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## KBD (Sep 2, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Is Zoro really a racist?


Yes, Officer Zoro is SUS as hell

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jesusus (Sep 2, 2022)

@Dr. Perrin your opinions on Dr. Mario and his work in the fields of rejuvenation of man?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 2, 2022)

I have to train.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Perrin (Sep 2, 2022)

jesusus said:


> @Dr. Perrin your opinions on Dr. Mario and his work in the fields of rejuvenation of man?


Mushrooms do have some merit, but are not as all encompassing as he depicts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Sep 2, 2022)

@Conxc 

can you resize to appropriate size for an emote pls?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Conxc (Sep 2, 2022)

trance said:


> @Conxc
> 
> can you resize to appropriate size for an emote pls?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Conxc (Sep 2, 2022)

@trance i expect to see this used like mad

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Sep 2, 2022)

Conxc said:


> @trance i expect to see this used like mad


i have it saved so it will

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Conxc (Sep 2, 2022)

trance said:


> i have it saved so it will


got some OG CLF ones i made a long time ago for you too

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## trance (Sep 2, 2022)

Conxc said:


> got some OG CLF ones i made a long time ago for you too


the sengoku and kanye ones

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 2, 2022)

Happy Bday @The 64 Gates of Jyuuken!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 3, 2022)

Happy Bday @LordVinsmoke

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 5, 2022)

Happy Bday @shaantu and @YonkoDrippy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaantu (Sep 6, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @shaantu and @YonkoDrippy!


thanks!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 6, 2022)

shaantu said:


> thanks!


Happy birthday little bro.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KBD (Sep 6, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 7, 2022)

Happy Bday @Yamato!

More fun fishing and food trips in the future

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## blueWaves (Sep 7, 2022)

@Yamato Happy Birthday


----------



## Shanks (Sep 7, 2022)

Happy birthday @Yamato


----------



## Yamato (Sep 7, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @Yamato!
> 
> More fun fishing and food trips in the future


Thanks! I definitely will be doing those a lot 




blueWaves said:


> @Yamato Happy Birthday


Thanks man! 



Shanks said:


> Happy birthday @Yamato


Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Sep 7, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 7, 2022)

Happy Birthday.


----------



## DeVision (Sep 7, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Thanks! I definitely will be doing those a lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Happy birthday my friend. Wish you all the best.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## January (Sep 7, 2022)

shaantu said:


> thanks!





Yamato said:


> Thanks! I definitely will be doing those a lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wishing you a happy b'day even though you didn't support the better character in the polls

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 7, 2022)

trance said:


> Last seen Aug 5, 2022

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Sep 7, 2022)

MrPopo said:


>


Popoooo 

But if only you came back a few days earlier, Garp might've not been knocked out of the tournament

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 7, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Popoooo
> 
> But if only you came back a few days earlier, Garp might've not been knocked out of the tournament


I let the fist down

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Sep 7, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> I let the fist down


better than letting the fist in

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## trance (Sep 7, 2022)

MrPopo said:


>

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Gledania (Sep 7, 2022)

@shaantu  sorry for the late 

Happy birthday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Sep 8, 2022)

Also, Happy Sailor hoe @Yamato

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jesusus (Sep 8, 2022)

Nothing better than some fresh coffee boiled to 300 C in the morning

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 8, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Sep 8, 2022)

interesting, I thought the queen would outlive Charles purely out of spite


----------



## trance (Sep 8, 2022)

funniest thing ive seen all day


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Sep 8, 2022)



Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## luffy no haki (Sep 8, 2022)

Did he also get cucked at cooking and changed professions? Oda just cant give him a break

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Beast (Sep 9, 2022)

The queen died. 

I’m taking a leave for a few weeks to mourn her death. 
We basically don’t have a national anthem anymore.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Sep 9, 2022)

luffy no haki said:


> Did he also get cucked at cooking and changed professions? Oda just cant give him a break


Sanji-kun NEVER EVER get cucked.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jesusus (Sep 9, 2022)

Good Morning to you all.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Sep 9, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Good Morning to you all.


Dr. jesusus!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## jesusus (Sep 9, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Dr. jesusus!


Agreed. Perrin isn't the only doctor in town


----------



## Shanks (Sep 9, 2022)

Finish this thread already. Mickey already abandon us.


----------



## KBD (Sep 10, 2022)

@Alibaba Saluja come here and recommend me a series, I got crunchyroll!! 

something nice, possibly boobas, Im hangover.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Sep 10, 2022)

@Alibaba Saluja? Is he even still alive?


----------



## jesusus (Sep 10, 2022)

Summoning: @Mickey Mouse of the Clubhouse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 10, 2022)

KBD said:


> @Alibaba Saluja come here and recommend me a series, I got crunchyroll!!
> 
> something nice, possibly boobas, Im hangover.



From 1 to 10, how lewd do you want it to be?

10- World's End Harem.

1- If you want to see something rather cute and actually good then Lycoris Recoil.

Or Rent-a-Girlfriend. I describe this one as a garbage bin made of solid gold.

All fresh out of the oven.



ArabianLuffy said:


> @Alibaba Saluja? Is he even still alive?



You must say my name at midnight 3 times in front of the mirror holding a candle for me to appear.


----------



## KBD (Sep 10, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> From 1 to 10, how lewd do you want it to be?
> 
> 10- World's End Harem.
> 
> ...


 but isn't that just...  ehm

World's end harem sounds pretty good, not going to lie. Perhaps I will save Lycoris Recoil for a time when Im not going through the varying stages of being drunk  

Thank you for your recommendations.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 10, 2022)

KBD said:


> but isn't that just...  ehm
> 
> World's end harem sounds pretty good, not going to lie. Perhaps I will save Lycoris Recoil for a time when Im not going through the varying stages of being drunk
> 
> Thank you for your recommendations.



It's like prostitution, but a lot more depressing.

It's the anime where dating is P2W.

But it's not that bad.


Lycoris Recoil is good and Chisato is awesome.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Sep 10, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> You must say my name at midnight 3 times in front of the mirror holding a candle for me to appear.


You want me to summon you into a hot place with a lot of camels? Be my guest then, but careful! Camels bite.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Sep 10, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> You want me to summon you into a hot place with a lot of camels? Be my guest then, but careful! Camels bite.



Next Isekai theme "In Another World with my Camel"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Sep 10, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Next Isekai theme "In Another World with my Camel"

Reactions: Winner 1 | GODA 1


----------



## jesusus (Sep 11, 2022)

@Mickey Mouse is busy running the Clubhouse it seems

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 12, 2022)

Happy Bday @akainuDragonFan and @Whitebeard!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Sep 12, 2022)

jesusus said:


> @Mickey Mouse is busy running the Clubhouse it seems


Busy indeed.

*Spoiler*: __ 



what's inside the club?

*Spoiler*: __ 



hookers and cocaine

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Sep 12, 2022)

Going to the gym is awesome. I'm not even big or anything cuz I don't eat that much but damn if it doesn't feel good to just lift some stuff and vibe to music. Anyway enough of this normie talk

@KBD I strongly recommend Shinsekai Yori and Mawaru Penguindrum. Read the synopses first so you know if it fits your taste. Code Geass you probably watched already.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Gledania (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## MO (Sep 12, 2022)

its almost that time of the year. When is  opening? @Shrike


----------



## Shrike (Sep 12, 2022)

MO said:


> its almost that time of the year. When is  opening? @Shrike


I think soon, maybe November at the latest. Last year we did the Halloween thing for Chrollo, but I'd have it as a separate event this year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Sep 12, 2022)

Shrike said:


> I think soon, maybe November at the latest. Last year we did the Halloween thing for Chrollo, but I'd have it as a separate event this year.


the earlier the better. I got a gambling addiction to feed.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Sep 13, 2022)

Every section I go to people are talking about how stupid it is for the s word to be censored


----------



## Shrike (Sep 13, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Every section I go to people are talking about how stupid it is for the s word to be censored


Shit

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Sep 13, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Shit


Aww he undid it?  I liked the feature


----------



## Shrike (Sep 13, 2022)

KBD said:


> Aww he undid it?  I liked the feature


Sure you did


----------



## DeVision (Sep 13, 2022)

Wait.. Did someone delete my posts? 
Fite me.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 13, 2022)

he deleted my tag post


----------



## KBD (Sep 13, 2022)

Shrike said:


> Sure you did


It was honestly funny


----------



## Kinjin (Sep 13, 2022)

Imu is a special kind of stupid.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Incognitos (Sep 13, 2022)

Shrike said:


> I think soon, maybe November at the latest. Last year we did the Halloween thing for Chrollo, but I'd have it as a separate event this year.


What's chrollo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 14, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> What's chrollo



A lifelong addiction.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 14, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> What's chrollo


Once a year, the mods open up a section hat allows members to bet reps, post count and contest/OL points. Few people became rich there, while most gets rekt big time.


----------



## jesusus (Sep 14, 2022)

Next Isekai theme: "I went to sleep and woke up in a world of Disney park ticket evading enthusiasts that do not pay?!!!" 

@Mickey Mouse

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shrike (Sep 14, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> What's chrollo


The gates of Chrolloseum open up once a year usually. Bets and games take place there. You can find the subsection under The Alley > Chrolloseum. Soon we will make it a standalone section though, it will be easier to find.

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Sep 15, 2022)

What's going on?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 17, 2022)

Last few days have been boring in the OL

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Sep 17, 2022)

My stomac Hurt, I feel like I have eaten too much.


----------



## B Rabbit (Sep 17, 2022)

Why did a large portion of users get banned?

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Germa 66 (Sep 18, 2022)

B Rabbit said:


> Why did a large portion of users get banned?


Because mods


----------



## DeVision (Sep 18, 2022)

Am I banned too?


----------



## Yamato (Sep 18, 2022)

No official chapter release today?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 18, 2022)

Yamato said:


> No official chapter release today?



New chapter arrives on Monday, Sep 19, 17:00

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Gledania (Sep 18, 2022)

Anyone here played enderal ? 

If not. Did you guys play skyrim ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 18, 2022)

Happy Bday @Steven!


----------



## Shanks (Sep 19, 2022)

@KBD  banned as well?


----------



## Incognitos (Sep 19, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @KBD  banned as well?


The group chat got leaked

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Sep 19, 2022)

Interesting.


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 19, 2022)

Happy Bday @Ghost_of_Gashir, @Kamisori, @SenSensei and @Wado!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Kamisori (Sep 20, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @Ghost_of_Gashir, @Kamisori, @SenSensei and @Wado!


Thank you man!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## jesusus (Sep 20, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Anyone here played enderal ?
> 
> If not. Did you guys play skyrim ?


Played Enderal but got a headache since it has many of vanilla Skyrim's mechanics 

Otherwise the writing and story are better than Skyrim (not much of a contest considering Skyrim has terrible writing), maybe I'll replay Enderal with mods next time, didn't mod it the first time to see what the core game was like and got severe migraines remembering how bad vanilla Skyrim mechanics and combat are.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gledania (Sep 20, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Played Enderal but got a headache since it has many of vanilla Skyrim's mechanics
> 
> Otherwise the writing and story are better than Skyrim (not much of a contest considering Skyrim has terrible writing), maybe I'll replay Enderal with mods next time, didn't mod it the first time to see what the core game was like and got severe migraines remembering how bad vanilla Skyrim mechanics and combat are.



I used some mods to change the appearances of some monsters and make then less skyrim like.

I finished the main game as well as most of the important sidequest.

But gonna be honest , this game is so depressing. Don't see myself trying it again , even tho I admit it's FAR better than skyrim in term of writing.


Also calia best girl

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yamato (Sep 21, 2022)

Seems cool to check out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Sep 21, 2022)

Gledania said:


> I used some mods to change the appearances of some monsters and make then less skyrim like.
> 
> I finished the main game as well as most of the important sidequest.
> 
> ...


I really hope Bethesda steps up in the writing department for Elder Scrolls VI, but seeing their recent track record, I have below zero expectations for the writing.

Also I didn't get really far into Enderal before dropping after my 13th migraine from vanilla Skyrim mechanics and graphics molesting my eyes so I don't know much about the followers in Enderal


----------



## trance (Sep 21, 2022)

bethesda peaked with oblivion


----------



## trance (Sep 21, 2022)

@Gledania flame wouldn't appreciate you cheating on her with other usebros


----------



## Gledania (Sep 21, 2022)

trance said:


> @Gledania flame wouldn't appreciate you cheating on her with other usebros


other usebros ? the fuck is that ?

I prefer usesisters


----------



## trance (Sep 21, 2022)

Gledania said:


> other usebros ? the fuck is that ?
> 
> I prefer usesisters


so you ARE cheating on flame?

poor flame 

she gonna whoop that ass

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## trance (Sep 21, 2022)

@Flame come get your mans

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gin (Sep 21, 2022)

mfw tier specialist is an actual qualification

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nello (Sep 21, 2022)

Does anyone here eat spaghetti with a spoon?


----------



## trance (Sep 21, 2022)

Nello said:


> Does anyone here eat spaghetti with a spoon?


----------



## Captain Quincy (Sep 22, 2022)

@King4nakama was banned . I hope he's not a dupe.


----------



## Nello (Sep 22, 2022)

trance said:


>


It's literally the best and only way to eat spaghetti wtf is wrong with you


----------



## Shanks (Sep 22, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @King4nakama was banned . I hope he's not a dupe.


Round up the troops. Tonight we avenge him 



Wait, who are we fighting against

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Sep 22, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Round up the troops. Tonight we avenge him A
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, who are we fighting against


Whoever has an agenda against King becoming a Strawhat 

I think?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 22, 2022)

Nello said:


> It's literally the best and only way to eat spaghetti wtf is wrong with you



You mean as a side tool?


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Nello (Sep 22, 2022)

DeVision said:


> You mean as a side tool?


Yes


----------



## Shanks (Sep 22, 2022)

What a fat croc


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 22, 2022)

Shanks said:


> What a fat croc


That's what Peak performance looks like


----------



## KBD (Sep 22, 2022)

Y'all a Bunch of snitches and ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## jesusus (Sep 22, 2022)

KBD is back from the Clubhouse Prison I see

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Germa 66 (Sep 22, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Round up the troops. Tonight we avenge him
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, who are we fighting against


History and personal experience dictates that it’s always Soca… I even saw him lock one of King’s threads yesterday. When do we strike?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Sep 22, 2022)

Nello said:


> Does anyone here eat spaghetti with a spoon?


I do.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2022)

Germa 66 said:


> History and personal experience dictates that it’s always Soca… I even saw him lock one of King’s threads yesterday. When do we strike?


Of course it's @Soca . It's always Soca. He is the only one that can ban in OL


----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2022)

We gonna finish this thread or what? @Mickey Mouse already abandon us. We need a new thread


----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2022)

Spam gifs 569 times @redl..... Ahh shit nvm

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Sep 23, 2022)

New thread about......


----------



## KBD (Sep 23, 2022)

Rep me, FAST! 

 ~~~~<bullet of desperation>

I CANT be at the children's table again come this year's chrolloseum 


I Refuse!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2022)

KBD said:


> Rep me, FAST!
> 
> ~~~~<bullet of desperation>
> 
> ...


Spam @Shrike  thread a few hundred times


----------



## KBD (Sep 23, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Spam @Shrike  thread a few hundred times


You BULLY


----------



## KBD (Sep 23, 2022)

I have always been your best friend and this is how you repay me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Sep 23, 2022)

I just found @MrPopo and @January 's radio show

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## KBD (Sep 23, 2022)

@A Optimistic @Lurko @Shanks @Lmao @Light D Lamperouge

I have always been your bestfriend yet you like to see me in poverty!?

 you damn scrooges

Reactions: Friendly 5


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 23, 2022)

Rep is still a thing ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KBD (Sep 23, 2022)

yoshaaaa!    lets make it happen!  I will right every wrong once I get to the chrollo !! thank you friends


----------



## DeVision (Sep 23, 2022)

Lova ya peeps. Today is opposite day, right?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 23, 2022)

KBD said:


> @A Optimistic @Lurko @Shanks @Lmao @Light D Lamperouge
> 
> I have always been your bestfriend yet you like to see me in poverty!?
> 
> you damn scrooges


24'd

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Blitzomaru (Sep 23, 2022)

Soninhad a weirdly elaborate one piece dream. I was Zoro and the crew were in a facet back fight. Luffy and usopp were paired and the game was just chess. Luffy kept moving pieces on his own when usopp was trying to develop a strategy and usopp kept shouting at him, but then it turned out that luffy was a secret chess genius and won. I had just read the latest chowder before bed and was reading about the big anal bead chess scandal earlier in the day, so my mind just mashed the two together.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 23, 2022)

KBD said:


> @A Optimistic @Lurko @Shanks @Lmao @Light D Lamperouge
> 
> I have always been your bestfriend yet you like to see me in poverty!?
> 
> you damn scrooges


@Soldierofficial @dergeist @Yamato @Mysticreader 

Wanna gang neg him?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 23, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Soldierofficial @dergeist @Yamato @Mysticreader
> 
> Wanna gang neg him?


----------



## Shanks (Sep 24, 2022)

Where's @January ?


----------



## DeVision (Sep 24, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Where's @January ?


You're 3 months too early.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 24, 2022)

DeVision said:


> You're 3 months too early.


He's been offline for 2 weeks


----------



## Shanks (Sep 24, 2022)

They all keep dropping... 1 by 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 24, 2022)

Shanks said:


> They all keep dropping... 1 by 1



Who's gonna be Brook?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Sep 24, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Where's @January ?


Forget @January. It's @September?

Reactions: Funny 1 | GODA 1


----------



## Mariko (Sep 24, 2022)

I'll miss her. Great acting. 

Next must be her level!!!


----------



## DeVision (Sep 24, 2022)

Mariko said:


> I'll miss her. Great acting.
> 
> Next must be her level!!!



Who is she?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 24, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Who is she?


Rhaenyra

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 24, 2022)

Mariko said:


> I'll miss her. Great acting.
> 
> Next must be her level!!!


Must be tight on cash. She hasn't dye her hair in 3 months

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Sep 24, 2022)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Rhaenyra


Do I have to know her?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 24, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Do I have to know her?


The MC of The House of the Dragon. Sooooo not sure lmao.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lurko (Sep 24, 2022)

KBD said:


> @A Optimistic @Lurko @Shanks @Lmao @Light D Lamperouge
> 
> I have always been your bestfriend yet you like to see me in poverty!?
> 
> you damn scrooges


Rep me for once.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Mariko (Sep 24, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Who is she?



The actress this year.

I've been wtf all episodes seeing her game.

Impressive.

SHE made the serie, with her mate Matt Smith

Matt rule, dam, but still, Milly did the job Daenerys style!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 24, 2022)

Fuck dem kids.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 24, 2022)

Happy Bday @Sarathsps!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Sep 25, 2022)

watching Ranking of Kings, it was recommended and I recognized the main dude from @MrPopo 's avy. 

so far so good.  however every time they say Bojji, to me it sounds like Bosshi

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## January (Sep 25, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Where's @January ?


 

Haven't been following OP lately since Oda seems to be going a bit crazy with everything.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## January (Sep 25, 2022)

This is soo cool!


----------



## KBD (Sep 26, 2022)

Its already monday yada yo  dont make me go to work


 Monday is like the @January of weekdays


----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2022)

KBD said:


> Its already monday yada yo  dont make me go to work
> 
> 
> Monday is like the @January of weekdays


I need 5 days weekend

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2022)

Bruh, during the middle of COViD there would be weeks that I was 'working from home' and literally did nothing for the entire week. Man... The good times

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2022)

January said:


> Haven't been following OP lately since Oda seems to be going a bit crazy with everything.


Last few chapters have been pretty good though? 

Well, you're back on time. We need to start fighting the war is Rob's tourney again soon.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Sep 26, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Bruh, during the middle of COViD there would be weeks that I was 'working from home' and literally did nothing for the entire week. Man... The good times


I was laid off with half the pay. It was like the summer holiday of my adulthood

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Sep 26, 2022)

KBD said:


> I was laid off with half the pay. It was like the summer holiday of my adulthood


The next time I'm allowed to rest as much is when I'm retired or in the coffin pushing flowers


----------



## KBD (Sep 26, 2022)

Can't reply to Mickey's thread, he would get a chance to rep me !!

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## KBD (Sep 26, 2022)

I want him to come to OL if he wants to reply


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## ArabianLuffy (Sep 26, 2022)

Let’s Destroy Disney.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Sep 26, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Let’s Destroy Disney.


The logo says Gisnep anyways


----------



## Germa 66 (Sep 26, 2022)

Do any of the official manga apps let you download and read them offline? I wanna be able to read One Piece or Naruto at work


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Sep 26, 2022)

KBD said:


> The logo says Gisnep anyways


Let’s Destroy Disney and its phantom, Gisnep.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 26, 2022)

Note, we have about a month to prepare for Chrollo. Got an farm your savings quick


----------



## Beast (Sep 26, 2022)

@YonkoDrippy 
Here’s another post for you to dislike. 

Dudes been crying for the last 10 minutes.


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Sep 26, 2022)

Beast said:


> @YonkoDrippy
> Here’s another post for you to dislike.
> 
> Dudes been crying for the last 10 minutes.


Don’t ever dislike my posts again or I’m spamming you

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Beast (Sep 26, 2022)

YonkoDrippy said:


> Don’t ever dislike my posts again or I’m spamming you


 

You make it too easy.


----------



## YonkoDrippy (Sep 26, 2022)

Beast said:


> You make it too easy.


You’re mom makes it too easy


----------



## Beast (Sep 26, 2022)

YonkoDrippy said:


> You’re mom makes it too easy


You are mom?
Damn, you must be American.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Sep 26, 2022)

the virgin dislike

the chad tier specialist

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## trance (Sep 26, 2022)

@KBD


----------



## KBD (Sep 26, 2022)

trance said:


> the virgin dislike
> 
> the chad tier specialist


my hymen is intact once again


----------



## trance (Sep 26, 2022)

@Redline


----------



## trance (Sep 26, 2022)

why does this man keep getting banned? who has a problem with him?


----------



## trance (Sep 26, 2022)

call me buster call because i'm about to burn the OL down


----------



## KBD (Sep 26, 2022)

trance said:


> why does this man keep getting banned? who has a problem with him?


that's honestly a good question. he is over all a very nice guy. probably its the over the top gifs in quintuple posts


----------



## KBD (Sep 26, 2022)

trance said:


> call me buster call because i'm about to burn the OL down


----------



## trance (Sep 26, 2022)

KBD said:


> probably its the over the top gifs in quintuple posts


its time to exterminate the OL zoomers

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Sep 26, 2022)

mfw 30 is 6 months away


----------



## KBD (Sep 26, 2022)

trance said:


> mfw 30 is 6 months away


why? well perhaps you WERE youthful. 

I have been 30 ever since I turned 16. Even my hairline receded like as if it stole something from my eyebrows


----------



## KBD (Sep 26, 2022)

+ you get to do something stupid and chalk it up to midlife crisis


----------



## trance (Sep 26, 2022)

KBD said:


> why? well perhaps you WERE youthful.
> 
> I have been 30 ever since I turned 16. Even my hairline receded like as if it stole something from my eyebrows


i mean, im not dreading my 30s (not anymore at least) its just surprising how quickly the second half of my 20s went


----------



## KBD (Sep 26, 2022)

trance said:


> i mean, im not dreading my 30s (not anymore at least) its just surprising how quickly the second half of my 20s went


happens with work. well for me it did anyways.


----------



## Beast (Sep 26, 2022)

Redline is cool till I saw him making a racist joke unprovoked. 


Yeah, I doubt he is coming back anytime soon.


----------



## Germa 66 (Sep 26, 2022)

Is there a clear quality OP film Red online?


----------



## Captain Quincy (Sep 27, 2022)

January said:


> Haven't been following OP lately since Oda seems to be going a bit crazy with everything.


Not you too  

Wano really broke a lot of people

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2022)

Oda want to focus on Bonnie, so holding Yamato back.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2022)

Really... Nothing Yamato can contribute to this coming arc anyway.


----------



## KBD (Sep 27, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Really... Nothing Yamato can contribute to this coming arc anyway.


Thunderbagua.... And tits. That's plenty!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 27, 2022)

KBD said:


> Thunderbagua.... And tits. That's plenty!


We don't have admiral here to warrant her time. And I think we have enough tits in this arc


----------



## KBD (Sep 27, 2022)

Shanks said:


> We don't have admiral here to warrant her time. And I think we have enough tits in this arc


slower tits than them thunderbagua tits. we love speed on tits.


----------



## Lurko (Sep 27, 2022)

Beast said:


> Redline is cool till I saw him making a racist joke unprovoked.
> 
> 
> Yeah, I doubt he is coming back anytime soon.


He's Italian. It's normal.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## trance (Sep 27, 2022)

redline is also like 45

so yea, that generational gap in humor doesn't mix well with alot of these youngins

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 27, 2022)

Yea, He's legit a old man.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Sep 27, 2022)

@derpgoku01 said he's akainu's age (55)


----------



## trance (Sep 27, 2022)

inb4 he's actually older than that


----------



## KBD (Sep 27, 2022)

trance said:


> redline is also like 45
> 
> so yea, that generational gap in humor doesn't mix well with alot of these youngins


He has posted some true classics. 

Like that girl farting in the tub.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 27, 2022)

trance said:


> inb4 he's actually older than that


----------



## derpgoku01 (Sep 27, 2022)

trance said:


> inb4 he's actually older than that

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 28, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Really... Nothing Yamato can contribute to this coming arc anyway.


Or any arc

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## KBD (Sep 28, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Or any arc


you are teasing my patience


----------



## MrPopo (Sep 28, 2022)

KBD said:


> you are teasing my patience


----------



## KBD (Sep 28, 2022)

MrPopo said:


>


Odasensei  ~~~gunned in the groin -> * (the sheer power of Yamatos character)

*exitwound


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 29, 2022)

Happy Bday @hatakemax and @Spirit King!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## hatakemax (Sep 29, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @hatakemax and @Spirit King!


Thanks Mysticreader.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Sep 29, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Oda want to focus on Bonnie, so holding Yamato back.


To each their own arc. Apparently Zoro got his own kinda arc. Wano I mean. . This Egghead arc sounds like it's gonna be Bonnie AND Franky.


----------



## Gordo solos (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Yamato (Sep 30, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Sep 30, 2022)

Sakura is seriously hot here.


----------



## Lawliet (Sep 30, 2022)

@Louis-954 
@Nathan Copeland 

 ?


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Sep 30, 2022)

I’m living a “Going Merry” moment. My 2010 Accord is seemingly, perhaps is at its limits. I want a hybrid car.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 30, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> I’m living a “Going Merry” moment. My 2010 Accord is seemingly, perhaps is at its limits. I want a hybrid car.


By EV... Tesla instead


----------



## trance (Sep 30, 2022)

trance said:


> the OL assimilating the nardo section and giving all the posters there purpose again


I AM A PROPHET

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trance (Sep 30, 2022)

considering how bad boruto is, it was all a matter of time


----------



## Shanks (Sep 30, 2022)

trance said:


> I AM A PROPHET


You're welcome

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Sep 30, 2022)

Shanks said:


> You're welcome


while powerful, your rep pales in comparison to my clairvoyance, akagami

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## trance (Sep 30, 2022)

i transcend my limitations and encroach on the realm of the gods


----------



## Shanks (Sep 30, 2022)

trance said:


> while powerful, your rep pales in comparison to my clairvoyance, akagami


No one is talking about rep here.

Half of the Naruto guys pick up OP after Mihawk vs. Nami's legendary thread.

@Sufex @Mawt

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## trance (Sep 30, 2022)

Shanks said:


> No one is talking about rep here.
> 
> Half of the Naruto guys pick up OP after Mihawk vs. Nami's legendary thread.
> 
> @Sufex @Mawt


my prediction rippled across the multiversal board and drew this aimless crowd away from the chaotic nardo section and to the divine and just OL cause

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shanks (Sep 30, 2022)

OL so active...yet I wonder why this thread is so dead. People don't like to social random bullshit in 2022 anymore?


----------



## trance (Sep 30, 2022)

@Santoryu @Sufex @Aegon Targaryen @t0xeus 

all former naruto section regulars

now following goda's great and majestic light

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Shanks (Sep 30, 2022)

2023 gonna be great though. Lots of people who dropped OP will come back giving we're approaching the finals.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 30, 2022)

@Light D Lamperouge  time to pick up OP again. It's been great


----------



## Lurko (Sep 30, 2022)

Shanks said:


> You're welcome


No you're welcome Boss.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 30, 2022)

Lurko said:


> No you're welcome Boss.


"We need a dream team to achieve a dream"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 30, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Light D Lamperouge  time to pick up OP again. It's been great


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Sep 30, 2022)

Shanks said:


> By EV... Tesla instead


Good idea, but the problem is a matter of charging a Tesla with power after long period of use/drive. Its infrastructure such as charging station or even a house cable plug of its type is non-existing. I'm thinking of 2022 Sonata Hybrid Limited. Although I love Accord.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 30, 2022)

Tesla's are nice but you have to charge some. Aunt has one and sometimes it takes a while for it to charge.


----------



## Shanks (Sep 30, 2022)

To all my bros and kind people of OL. Roughly a month and abit ago I mentioned I'm going to have twins soon. The twins are now confirmed to be two baby girls  .This means next year I'll have two boys and 2 girls to look after. It's going to hectic, amazing, life changing and I'll also be broke  .

If I ever disappear from OL for a while next year, this is the reason. 

Tagging some of my non-OL friends @ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ @wibisana @RemChu @dergeist

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Winner 6 | Friendly 5


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Sep 30, 2022)

Shanks said:


> To all my bros and kind people of OL. Roughly a month an abit ago I mentioned I'm going to have twins soon. The twins is now confirmed to be two baby girls  .This means next year I'll have two boys and 2 girls to look after. It's going to hectic, amazing, life changing and I'll also be broke  .
> 
> If I ever disappear from OL for a while next year, this is the reason.
> 
> Tagging some of my non-OL friends @ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ @wibisana @RemChu @dergeist


Congrats br0. All the best.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## wibisana (Sep 30, 2022)

Shanks said:


> To all my bros and kind people of OL. Roughly a month an abit ago I mentioned I'm going to have twins soon. The twins are now confirmed to be two baby girls  .This means next year I'll have two boys and 2 girls to look after. It's going to hectic, amazing, life changing and I'll also be broke  .
> 
> If I ever disappear from OL for a while next year, this is the reason.
> 
> Tagging some of my non-OL friends @ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ @wibisana @RemChu @dergeist


Lmao.cant imagine to have 4 to take care

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Sep 30, 2022)

Shanks said:


> To all my bros and kind people of OL. Roughly a month an abit ago I mentioned I'm going to have twins soon. The twins are now confirmed to be two baby girls  .This means next year I'll have two boys and 2 girls to look after. It's going to hectic, amazing, life changing and I'll also be broke  .
> 
> If I ever disappear from OL for a while next year, this is the reason.
> 
> Tagging some of my non-OL friends @ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ @wibisana @RemChu @dergeist



congrats!!! 

4 kids is gonna be expensive- but i know you can afford it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Sep 30, 2022)

Shanks said:


> To all my bros and kind people of OL. Roughly a month an abit ago I mentioned I'm going to have twins soon. The twins are now confirmed to be two baby girls  .This means next year I'll have two boys and 2 girls to look after. It's going to hectic, amazing, life changing and I'll also be broke  .
> 
> If I ever disappear from OL for a while next year, this is the reason.
> 
> Tagging some of my non-OL friends @ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ @wibisana @RemChu @dergeist


Congrats man. Girls to round out the boys. Very happy for you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Sep 30, 2022)

Four kids is expensive.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## blueWaves (Sep 30, 2022)

Shanks said:


> To all my bros and kind people of OL. Roughly a month an abit ago I mentioned I'm going to have twins soon. The twins are now confirmed to be two baby girls  .This means next year I'll have two boys and 2 girls to look after. It's going to hectic, amazing, life changing and I'll also be broke  .
> 
> If I ever disappear from OL for a while next year, this is the reason.
> 
> Tagging some of my non-OL friends @ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ @wibisana @RemChu @dergeist



Damn, there will be crazy days. That said, congrats dude!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 30, 2022)

Happy Bday @Photonium123 and @RandomLurker!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Sep 30, 2022)

Shanks said:


> To all my bros and kind people of OL. Roughly a month an abit ago I mentioned I'm going to have twins soon. The twins are now confirmed to be two baby girls  .This means next year I'll have two boys and 2 girls to look after. It's going to hectic, amazing, life changing and I'll also be broke  .
> 
> If I ever disappear from OL for a while next year, this is the reason.
> 
> Tagging some of my non-OL friends @ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ @wibisana @RemChu @dergeist



Congrats bro! 

All the best!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## wibisana (Sep 30, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> congrats!!!
> 
> 4 kids is gonna be expensive- but i know you can afford it


Dude is millionaire


----------



## Yamato (Sep 30, 2022)

That's gonna be a handful, but very lively and no sleep  
All the best.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Sep 30, 2022)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Congrats br0. All the best.


Thanks 


wibisana said:


> Lmao.cant imagine to have 4 to take care


It's going to be great. You should aim for at least 4 



ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> congrats!!!
> 
> 4 kids is gonna be expensive- but i know you can afford it


Hope those shares for the new job pays off 



RemChu said:


> Congrats man. Girls to round out the boys. Very happy for you!



We're were scared shitless when they're about to tell us the gender. Imagine if it was boys, which will mean 4 boys 



Lurko said:


> Four kids is expensive.


I have 250M big ones! 


blueWaves said:


> Damn, there will be crazy days. That said, congrats dude!


Thanks, mate



Mysticreader said:


> Congrats bro!
> 
> All the best!





wibisana said:


> Dude is millionaire


considering a house cost about $2M here, millionarie is basically middle class 



Yamato said:


> That's gonna be a handful, but very lively and no sleep
> All the best.


Good thing I wfh... so won't have to show my face to people later

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Oct 1, 2022)

@convict @A Optimistic please change the title to Bleach returns Oct. 10 



Shanks said:


> To all my bros and kind people of OL. Roughly a month an abit ago I mentioned I'm going to have twins soon. The twins are now confirmed to be two baby girls  .This means next year I'll have two boys and 2 girls to look after. It's going to hectic, amazing, life changing and I'll also be broke  .
> 
> If I ever disappear from OL for a while next year, this is the reason.
> 
> Tagging some of my non-OL friends @ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ @wibisana @RemChu @dergeist


Twins is crazy lol. Double baby clothes, double diaper changing, double crying waking you up at night, you're gonna have a blast 

how many months until they're born?
And don't ever disappear for too long

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KBD (Oct 1, 2022)

Keep the Naruto people away from the section  their tier specialism is Legendary.

Do NOT be happy about any cross over. Keep them locked up in their zoo, seriously. 

Its like if Germa 66, unresponsive and inferno jewels had a kid together who took classes on how to be a tier specialist anal wart.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lurko (Oct 1, 2022)

KBD said:


> Keep the Naruto people away from the section  their tier specialism is Legendary.
> 
> Do NOT be happy about any cross over. Keep them locked up in their zoo, seriously.
> 
> Its like if Germa 66, unresponsive and inferno jewels had a kid together who took classes on how to be a tier specialist anal wart.


It's too late.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Oct 1, 2022)

Congratulations to @Shanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 1, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @convict @A Optimistic please change the title to Bleach returns Oct. 10
> 
> 
> Twins is crazy lol. Double baby clothes, double diaper changing, double crying waking you up at night, you're gonna have a blast
> ...


Yeah, already spent more money than my monthly salary, lol. Beginning of April is when they are due.




KBD said:


> Congratulations to @Shanks


Thanks!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## dergeist (Oct 1, 2022)

Shanks said:


> To all my bros and kind people of OL. Roughly a month an abit ago I mentioned I'm going to have twins soon. The twins are now confirmed to be two baby girls  .This means next year I'll have two boys and 2 girls to look after. It's going to hectic, amazing, life changing and I'll also be broke  .
> 
> If I ever disappear from OL for a while next year, this is the reason.
> 
> Tagging some of my non-OL friends @ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ @wibisana @RemChu @dergeist



Congratulations.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 1, 2022)

Shanks said:


> OL so active...yet I wonder why this thread is so dead. People don't like to social random bullshit in 2022 anymore?


Discord. IYKYK


----------



## KBD (Oct 1, 2022)

the OLC is fine, we did lose mickey and babs though


----------



## KBD (Oct 1, 2022)

that just leaves me as the next threads OP and the king

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## KBD (Oct 1, 2022)

hangover


----------



## KBD (Oct 1, 2022)

@Shanks you'll have two car-alarm tier characters screaming every night, you will never be the next OP


----------



## Shanks (Oct 1, 2022)

KBD said:


> @Shanks you'll have two car-alarm tier characters screaming every night, you will never be the next OP


I won the last 3 threads


----------



## KBD (Oct 1, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I won the last 3 threads


 that was mickey and babs


----------



## KBD (Oct 1, 2022)

you should hire @Alibaba Saluja to do your catering for the babyshower


----------



## Shanks (Oct 1, 2022)

KBD said:


> that was mickey and babs


No, I gave it to them.

2 years ago, I won the first thread... Gave it to Dev, but he doesn't want it, so I OP.

Then @Ren. Snipe my victory in the next thread... I consider that as my win  . Then Ren gave it back to me, and I gave it to Baba.

This thread, I won and then gave it to Dev again, but he doesn't want it and then we let Mickey have the OP.

Both times... They both abandon this thread  

This time, i'm gonna take care of this thread myself and bring forth the great pirate age once again


----------



## KBD (Oct 1, 2022)

Shanks said:


> No, I gave it to them.
> 
> 2 years ago, I won the first thread... Gave it to Dev, but he doesn't want it, so I OP.
> 
> ...


never happening, this is going to be a tits and beer county my friend. and I'll be the governor


----------



## Shanks (Oct 1, 2022)

KBD said:


> never happening, this is going to be a tits and beer county my friend. and I'll be the governor


Maybe if you can get  in time  

You probably will go broke in Chrollo though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Santoryu (Oct 1, 2022)

trance said:


> @Santoryu @Sufex @Aegon Targaryen @t0xeus
> 
> all former naruto section regulars
> 
> now following goda's great and majestic light


Gotta support my man Garp


----------



## trance (Oct 2, 2022)

@KBD beerus or kaido

one has to go


----------



## KBD (Oct 2, 2022)

trance said:


> @KBD beerus or kaido
> 
> one has to go


Kill them both for all I care.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> Kill them both for all I care.


----------



## trance (Oct 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> Kill them both for all I care.


what crawled in your panties and died?


----------



## Shanks (Oct 2, 2022)

trance said:


> what crawled in your panties and died?


Sunday morning hungover


----------



## trance (Oct 2, 2022)

"Is suicide a lifehack?"


----------



## trance (Oct 2, 2022)

rise above your problems peasants


----------



## KBD (Oct 2, 2022)

Great, more slander.


----------



## trance (Oct 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> Great, more slander.


so negative


----------



## trance (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## trance (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## KBD (Oct 2, 2022)

Preview of the OLC #10: 

   

fuck everything 
Burn it to the ground
Lets get wasted


----------



## DeVision (Oct 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> Preview of the OLC #10:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Isn't it always like that tho?


----------



## January (Oct 2, 2022)

Water 7 fanart


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> Keep the Naruto people away from the section  their tier specialism is Legendary.
> 
> Do NOT be happy about any cross over. Keep them locked up in their zoo, seriously.
> 
> Its like if Germa 66, unresponsive and inferno jewels had a kid together who took classes on how to be a tier specialist anal wart.


We need to build a wall around the nbd

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## trance (Oct 2, 2022)

@KBD 


would you drink this?  

i would


----------



## trance (Oct 2, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> We need to build a wall around the nbd


nay

i need a promising protege to bet my arm on


----------



## KBD (Oct 2, 2022)

trance said:


> @KBD
> 
> 
> would you drink this?
> ...


Yes obviously.  

Although I feel some of the ingredients were a bit wasted....


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 2, 2022)

Welcome back @Ren.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 2, 2022)

Happy Bday @Maffy the Love Doctor!


----------



## Shanks (Oct 2, 2022)

event this year? @Rinoa ?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Oct 3, 2022)

@MO

Reactions: Like 1 | GODA 1


----------



## KBD (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Soca (Oct 3, 2022)

I'm down for life and you know it's real, we rolled the dice and we rolling still


----------



## Shanks (Oct 3, 2022)

When Soca sings, 3 OLers gets GG

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Oct 3, 2022)

Shanks said:


> When Soca sings, 3 OLers gets GG


Tell me you love me without saying you love me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## January (Oct 3, 2022)

Ayy who's up for a dice roll challenge?



Best of 3 wins

Here goes nothing!!


----------



## Shanks (Oct 3, 2022)

January said:


> Ayy who's up for a dice roll challenge?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


27M 

You gonna roll in Chrollo this year?


----------



## Shanks (Oct 3, 2022)

@January , I win. You owe me $5M


----------



## January (Oct 3, 2022)

Shanks said:


> 27M
> 
> You gonna roll in Chrollo this year?





Seems like imma lose everything in chrollo this year


----------



## January (Oct 3, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @January , I win. You owe me $5M


You won but stakes were not decided yet


----------



## Shanks (Oct 3, 2022)

January said:


> You won but stakes were not decided yet


It was decided after I won

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Oct 3, 2022)

Shanks said:


> It was decided after I won


Let's try again, best of 3

Winner get $10M


----------



## DeVision (Oct 3, 2022)

Shanks said:


> It was decided after I won


You're worse than @Light D Lamperouge when he rips off Tris.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 3, 2022)

DeVision said:


> You're worse than @Light D Lamperouge when he rips off Tris.


Lel. 

@Triss rips me off tho.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## January (Oct 3, 2022)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Lel.
> 
> @Triss rips me off tho.




beat this Maru


----------



## trance (Oct 3, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MO (Oct 3, 2022)

Soca said:


> @MO


Nice rnb song


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 3, 2022)

January said:


> beat this Maru


Hmm

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (Oct 3, 2022)

@Unresponsive 
What are all these bans about?


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 3, 2022)

Shanks said:


> event this year? @Rinoa ?


Dunno let’s see in recent times it has been more difficult to predict events sadly that end up to have an impact on it


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 3, 2022)

Hi 

Dropping this here for those who might be interested

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 3, 2022)

Happy Bday @shit!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 2


----------



## shit (Oct 4, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @shit!


What a bro

Reactions: Agree 7


----------



## DeVision (Oct 4, 2022)

shit said:


> What a bro


Happy birthday!


----------



## Shanks (Oct 5, 2022)

OL seems slow. Low engagement in the Tourney and limited spoilers.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 5, 2022)

let’s kidnap the admin and…


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 5, 2022)

Chop chop moqui moqui


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 5, 2022)

Happy Bday @Akainu and @Smite92!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## January (Oct 6, 2022)




----------



## January (Oct 6, 2022)

The world isn't ready for this yet

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 6, 2022)

@Redline is not banned anymore

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Oct 7, 2022)

Where's the rest and who's the blonde?


----------



## January (Oct 7, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Where's the rest and who's the blonde?


Brook and Chopper went to watch film Red 

The blonde used donuts to lure the crew to play with the cat


----------



## Redline (Oct 7, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Redline is not banned anymore


So be it!  Friend and foe beware! Coco beware... XD


----------



## trance (Oct 7, 2022)

Redline said:


> So be it!  Friend and foe beware! Coco beware... XD


WB

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 7, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @Akainu and @Smite92!


Yes happy birthday red dog!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 7, 2022)

trance said:


> WB


I noticed he just lost against Marimo smartness


----------



## trance (Oct 7, 2022)

Redline said:


> I noticed he just lost against Marimo smartness


yea

truly a travesty (it was rigged)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 7, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Like your parent's love for you?


You're correct, m


January said:


> The world isn't ready for this yet


Firstly that blonde woman will she be a strawhat?

Buggy seraphim>one piece verse

Brook carrying piano carrying uta's existence and her music career like the usual.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 7, 2022)

in a zoo, you will see...... exotic creatures that never been seen before. Zoro fanboy, Sanji fanboy and Yamato fanboy. We also managed to capture some Zoro fangirl, Sanji fangirl and Yamato fangirl. To insure these creatures' survival from extinction, we managed to breed all of them. The only one that been rejected from mating is Sanji fanboy for reasons beyond our understanding. Research will continue.


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 7, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> in a zoo, you will see...... exotic creatures that never been seen before. Zoro fanboy, Sanji fanboy and Yamato fanboy. We also managed to capture some Zoro fangirl, Sanji fangirl and Yamato fangirl. To insure these creatures' survival from extinction, we managed to breed all of them. The only one that been rejected from mating is Sanji fanboy for reasons beyond our understanding. Research will continue.


 It's clear the fangirls don't like chads and prefers incels instead


----------



## Redline (Oct 7, 2022)

Sanji the goted simp  of one piece!.. he will rock Forever... XD


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 7, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> It's clear the fangirls don't like chads and prefers incels instead


Zoro is an incel?


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 7, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Zoro is an incel?


Some of the stans are


----------



## Shanks (Oct 7, 2022)




----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


>


I understand your message. I will go raid 50 legion member homes tonight at exactly 12:00. They don't call me the texas booty tickler for nothing. I will go now, since it is 11:00. I will begin preparations until an hour comes then I will be gone.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 8, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> I understand your message. I will go raid 50 legion member homes tonight at exactly 12:00. They don't call me the texas booty tickler for nothing. I will go now, since it is 11:00. I will begin preparations until an hour comes then I will be gone.


Good job my dupe! The AI is getting strong on this one

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Redline is not banned anymore






Redline said:


> So be it!  Friend and foe beware! Coco beware... XD


Welcome back

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Good job my dupe! The AI is getting strong on this one


It is about to be 12:00  Ill be back in a couple of hours after finishing thejob


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 8, 2022)

The Mickey Mouse House Club is a mousetrap.


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 8, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> The Mickey Mouse House Club is a mousetrap.


Mickey is a cannibal and he eats his own kind. Minnie isn't a mouse but a rat. Therefore mickey doesn't want to eat her.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 8, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Mickey is a cannibal and he eats his own kind. Minnie isn't a mouse but a rat. Therefore mickey doesn't want to eat her.


He just wanna Shag her !


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 8, 2022)

Redline said:


> He just wanna Shag her !


Looks like mickey is truly trying to get bodies.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 8, 2022)

Everyone rep me quick before it's too late


----------



## Shanks (Oct 8, 2022)




----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Everyone rep me quick before it's too late


once again your doing what you do best being a scammer


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


>



Me before realizing he posted this.




Shanks said:


> Everyone rep me quick before it's too late


----------



## Shanks (Oct 8, 2022)

@Lurko take care of your dupe, quick

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Lurko take care of your dupe, quick


I've had enough of your silly business, its time I get rid of you. By exposing you

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 8, 2022)

Hey @Unresponsive . Mind making 2000 posts in this thread real quick?


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Hey @Unresponsive . Mind making 2000 posts in this thread real quick?


Why


----------



## Shanks (Oct 8, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Why


Because your boss ask you to do it

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Because your boss ask you to do it


silly shanks. I bet it's hard typing with one hand isn't it. Tell me what your actual motives.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 9, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> once again your doing what you do best being a scammer


What username would you get if you merged Shanks and Scammer?


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 9, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> What username would you get if you merged Shanks and Scammer?


I would get the name Shanks because shanks is a fraud, scammer, phony and he lost to his rival Sea D King.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 9, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> I would get the name Shanks because shanks is a fraud, scammer, phony and he lost to his rival Sea D King.


Ouch! Stop it! It hurts to speak low of my fictional idol senpai sama kun. 

===

My Ranking of:  |  |  |


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 9, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Ouch! Stop it! It hurts to speak low of my fictional idol senpai sama kun.
> 
> ===
> 
> My Ranking of:  |  |  |


still not changing how his swore rival stole his arm


----------



## Shanks (Oct 10, 2022)

So much VMs about Bleach. Anime is back and it's good? Should i start watching it again? What's the best site to watch it free?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 10, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Anime is back and it's good?


The first episode was pretty good imo. A nice start for the anime.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 10, 2022)

Shanks said:


> So much VMs about Bleach. Anime is back and it's good? Should i start watching it again? What's the best site to watch it free?




I didn't read even one chapter of bleach. I never will. XD


----------



## Shanks (Oct 10, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I didn't read even one chapter of bleach. I never will. XD


Me too.

Just the anime, right?


----------



## MO (Oct 10, 2022)

just got off a shift and my back is in pain!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 11, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Me too.
> 
> Just the anime, right?



Nope.


----------



## Captain Quincy (Oct 11, 2022)

Leg day is so unfun


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 13, 2022)

Mafia on WG is dead.

I need players for my waifu game


----------



## January (Oct 13, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Mafia on WG is dead.
> 
> I need players for my waifu game


Which waifu are involved?


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 13, 2022)

January said:


> Which waifu are involved?



All kinds of waifus


----------



## Shanks (Oct 13, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> All kinds of waifus


Link?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Oct 13, 2022)

Guys how do I do the thing where you tag someone but you edit their name


----------



## Shanks (Oct 13, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Guys how do I do the thing where you tag someone but you edit their name


Tag first. Wait a couple secs. Then go edit their name.

@testing

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 13, 2022)

@Grandpa

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 13, 2022)

@Trunks


----------



## Shanks (Oct 13, 2022)

@Summer


----------



## Shanks (Oct 13, 2022)

@abusive abandon thread starter


----------



## Captain Quincy (Oct 13, 2022)

Test, let me know if you get the notification

@BigBootyWeeb


----------



## January (Oct 13, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Summer


Winter

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 13, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Link?



It's a Mafia game though xD

Have you ever played Mafia?


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 13, 2022)

Actually that's a good idea

 data.net/forum/threads/waifu-wars-requiem-of-eternity.32699/

Just take out the space in always data

@Mickey Mouse sign up

This will be your redemption arc


----------



## Shanks (Oct 13, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> It's a Mafia game though xD
> 
> Have you ever played Mafia?


Oh... To much work..maybe next time.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 13, 2022)

January said:


> Winter


Fortunately, I'm an Aussie so I'll be Summer also


----------



## Captain Quincy (Oct 14, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Test, let me know if you get the notification
> 
> @BigBootyWeeb


I guess he didn’t


----------



## January (Oct 14, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> I guess he didn’t


Maybe you’re on his ignore list


----------



## Captain Quincy (Oct 14, 2022)

January said:


> Maybe you’re on his ignore list


@A Optimistic what did I do to deserve this? Was it the Marco > King posts backed by pure FACTS?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## A Optimistic (Oct 14, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @A Optimistic what did I do to deserve this? Was it the Marco > King posts backed by pure FACTS?



I don’t have anyone in ignore, don’t worry

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## DeVision (Oct 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Grandpa



Do you want me to stab you in the eye?


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 14, 2022)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 14, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Do you want me to stab you in the eye?


----------



## Shanks (Oct 14, 2022)

It's my 10 year anniversary here. Give me money.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> It's my 10 year anniversary here. Give me money.


Thank you @Rinoa for the medal. 

Now, please give me money or equivalent

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 14, 2022)

Happy Bday @Dragon D. Luffy!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Yamato (Oct 15, 2022)

First time carving a pumpkin






One of my dogs will eat just about anything

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 15, 2022)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> The first episode was pretty good imo. A nice start for the anime.


Facts it's definitely up there with one piece, boruto animation,fairtytail, black clover and even one day might be surpassing boku no pico


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Fortunately, I'm an Aussie so I'll be Summer also


 I talked to an Australian female once and she hates america(that was my last time having an interaction with a woman).

Wait how can you be from Australia shanks lives in one piece. I'm onto your fraudulent activities

Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> It's my 10 year anniversary here. Give me money.



Never dare to speak badly to me again.
10 years.... Pfft. Pathetic.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Oct 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Never dare to speak badly to me again.
> 10 years.... Pfft. Pathetic.


10 years of hard work and reaching the top is a good thing


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> 10 years of hard work and reaching the top is a good thing



You're years away from the top, little frog.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> You're years away from the top, little frog.


15 years and still didn't get OP


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> 15 years and still didn't get OP



Never really tried.
I remember the interview where Oda said Akainu would get the OP in a year 'cause he's strong. Yea - fucker on the sea for 60 years.
If Luffy started his journey today, he'd get it in a week. lul failmiral


----------



## Shanks (Oct 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Never really tried.



So... You're Mihawk?


DeVision said:


> I remember the interview where Oda said Akainu would get the OP in a year 'cause he's strong. Yea - fucker on the sea for 60 years.
> If Luffy started his journey today, he'd get it in a week. lul failmiral


Well, yeah


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> So... You're Mihawk?



TAKE IT BACK. I'LL KILL YOU PAINFULLY. TAKE IT BACK!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Well, yeah



So Luffy >> Akainu?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I remember the interview where Oda said Akainu would get the OP in a year 'cause he's strong. Yea - fucker on the sea for 60 years.
> *If Luffy started his journey today, he'd get it in a week. lul failmiral*


I am the truth guardian and I can confirm that this is true

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> I am the truth guardian and I can confirm that this is true



Approved!


----------



## Shanks (Oct 15, 2022)

Ahh fuck... @DeVision , now he will spam first of your profile.


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Ahh fuck... @DeVision , now he will spam first of your profile.


Looks like the one arm fraud is still committing what he does best.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Ahh fuck... @DeVision , now he will spam first of your profile.



Who's he.
And he will what?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Looks like the one arm fraud is still committing what he does best.



Goddamnit. I hate you for doing Zoro wrong.
But this is damn good. XD


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Who's he.
> And he will what?


Truth D. Gaurdian


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Goddamnit. I hate you for doing Zoro wrong.
> But this is damn good. XD


Your welcome


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Truth D. Gaurdian



WB is back?! *gurararararara*


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> TAKE IT BACK. I'LL KILL YOU PAINFULLY. TAKE IT BACK!!



Last warning @Shanks 
I'll send 5 kangaroos for you right away!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Last warning @Shanks
> I'll send 5 kangaroos for you right away!


I eat those Kangaroo for breakfast  
























No, really, we have Kangaroo sausage at the supermarket here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I eat those Kangaroo for breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Disgusting aussies.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 15, 2022)

Look what I got!  _*I got jar of dirt! I got jar of dirt! I got jar of dirt! Guess what's inside it?*_

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I eat those Kangaroo for breakfast
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So you're admitting that you partake in the act of eating kangaroo meat.


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 15, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Look what I got!  _*I got jar of dirt! I got jar of dirt! I got jar of dirt! Guess what's inside it?*_


Water is inside the jar of dirt

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 15, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> So you're admitting that you partake in the act of eating kangaroo meat.


It's kind of chewie. Not a fan, but have tried it.


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Disgusting aussies.


I wonder if woke people would cancel you for saying this


----------



## Shanks (Oct 15, 2022)

@Unresponsive why have you not posted 2000 post here yet?

I need to finish this thread off.


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> It's kind of chewie. Not a fan, but have tried it.



If you ever come to america one day I will make sure you get arrested for your heinous diabolical, devious, crucial, heartbreaking, horrifying, scary, vile, soul shocking, heart-stopping, eyeballing, mental breakdown actions


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Unresponsive why have you not posted 2000 post here yet?
> 
> I need to finish this thread off.


Too much work


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 15, 2022)

An Aussie is not an Aussie if they never heard *Spy v Spy*.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 15, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> If you ever come to america one day I will make sure you get arrested for your heinous diabolical, devious, crucial, heartbreaking, horrifying, scary, vile, soul shocking, heart-stopping, eyeballing, mental breakdown actions


You people have too much time on your hands.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 15, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Too much work


Weak.

{Insert Mickey's I'll do it myself Thanos gif}


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 15, 2022)

@Mickey Mouse the Infinity Gauntlet?


----------



## Shanks (Oct 15, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @Mickey Mouse the Infinity Gauntlet?


He doesn't come here anymore


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> You people have too much time on your hands.


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Weak.
> 
> {Insert Mickey's I'll do it myself Thanos gif}


----------



## Shanks (Oct 15, 2022)

Don't make promises you can't keep


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> He doesn't come here anymore


Why?


----------



## Shanks (Oct 15, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Why?


Cuz Yamato didn't join the crew.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Cuz Yamato didn't join the crew.


But Yamato will join the crew later... so~... Mickey will come back?


----------



## Shanks (Oct 15, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> But Yamato will join the crew later... so~... Mickey will come back?


There is no 'later'. Lol 

Final arc. Best we can hope for is if she come to Mariejoe and hope off an admiral.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> I wonder if woke people would cancel you for saying this



Woke people are just Karens. Change my mind.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Look what I got!  _*I got jar of dirt! I got jar of dirt! I got jar of dirt! Guess what's inside it?*_


PotC reference? Cool.


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Woke people are just Karens. Change my mind.


Look at this shit
Cancelling a damn emoji because "it makes you look old"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 15, 2022)

In second place was the red love heart, and third was the OK hand. One of the poll respondents claimed that using the thumbs-up is a “bit hostile.”
Never once in my life have I thought a thumbs up was hostile


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Look at this shit
> Cancelling a damn emoji because "it makes you look old"




Another proof that the newer generations are retards and we need another Meteoroide to erase the world.


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Another proof that the newer generations are retards and we need another Meteoroide to erase the world.


Erasing the world is a bit too much I was thinking about making them interact with grass and making them pay attention to class.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Erasing the world is a bit too much I was thinking about making them interact with grass and making them pay attention to class.



Fuck them.
Even if a fucking meteorite would come flying they would blame it on the people producing CO2.

Fucking greenheads. (and no I don't mean Zoro - Zoro is GOAT)


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Fuck them.
> Even if a fucking meteorite would come flying they would blame it on the people producing CO2.
> 
> Fucking greenheads. (and no I don't mean Zoro - Zoro is GOAT)


If you have rainbow color'd hair(all colors) your opinion will not be taken seriously by me.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> If you have rainbow color'd hair(all colors) your opinion will not be taken seriously by me.



I think humankind should step back a few centuries for a few years.
Those idiots that bind themselves on the highway should just be run over without consequences for the one who did it.
That way humankind would come back on the right way and no idiot would try to stop the supplies.

Fuck. This topic makes me furious.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> PotC reference? Cool.


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I think humankind should step back a few centuries for a few years.
> Those idiots that bind themselves on the highway should just be run over without consequences for the one who did it.
> That way humankind would come back on the right way and no idiot would try to stop the supplies.
> 
> Fuck. This topic makes me furious.


@Shanks We got him he's exposing his violent tendencies and hopes for the world to burn down. Seems like we got ourselves a heath ledger joker type situation


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> @Shanks We got him he's exposing his violent tendencies and hopes for the world to burn down. Seems like we got ourselves a heath ledger joker type situation



Joker GOAT DC char. Fite me.


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Joker GOAT DC char. Fite me.


Explains your harmful intentions. We will find you and you won't be escaping I guarantee you that.


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Explains your harmful intentions. We will find you and you won't be escaping I guarantee you that.



I'll pin you my location.. Don't forget to bring an army to bring me down.


----------



## January (Oct 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I'll pin you my location.. Don't forget to bring an army to bring me down.


Send me your coordinates.

I'm testing some missiles, will send them your way, just ping me once you see them in the sky


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2022)

January said:


> Send you coordinates.
> 
> I'm testing some missiles, will send them your way, just ping me once you see them in the sky



Done. I call your bluff.


----------



## January (Oct 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Done. I call your bluff.


Missiles launched


----------



## DeVision (Oct 15, 2022)

January said:


> Missiles launched




Small fries like yourself can't touch me.


----------



## January (Oct 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Small fries like yourself can't touch me.


It's on its way, don't worry


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Oct 15, 2022)

Are Canadian here?


----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Oct 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Disgusting aussies.


----------



## January (Oct 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Done. I call your bluff.


The coordinates you sent lead to Khazad Dum

Are you perhaps a dwarf of Moria?


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 16, 2022)

Happy Bday @Ekkologix, @hehey and @Passiopi!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 16, 2022)

Meanwhile in OL Convo #9

@January is still frozen...................................................... in time, and he says:
@Redline? Well... rumor has it that he is still in large after his breakout from a mental hospital.
@DeVision is doing God's work.
@Shanks? Having a beef with a Roo. No, not eating a Roo. Just some sort of bar fight.
@Mickey Mouse and his gang club (@Alibaba Saluja, @Light D Lamperouge, @MrPopo) Road Rage............ in mother Russia.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Neutral 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2022)

January said:


> The coordinates you sent lead to Khazad Dum
> 
> Are you perhaps a dwarf of Moria?



Fuck you you coward. I knew you don't have it in you.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 16, 2022)

@Ekkologix happy birthday dude. All the best.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 16, 2022)

Happy birthday @Ekkologix

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 16, 2022)

thanks guys!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Meanwhile in OL Convo #9
> 
> @January is still frozen...................................................... in time, and he says:
> @Redline? Well... rumor has it that he is still in large after his breakout from a mental hospital.
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2022)

I love cats by the way..and dogs


----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Oct 16, 2022)




----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 17, 2022)

Happy Bday @kyochi!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 17, 2022)

@DeVision 

Come play my game man.

I'll give you a lewd good waifu

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 17, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> @DeVision
> 
> Come play my game man.
> 
> I'll give you a lewd good waifu



Lewd sister waifus?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 17, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Lewd sister waifus?



There are those too  

Twins nonetheless

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## KBD (Oct 17, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> There are those too
> 
> Twins nonetheless


Are you talking about two separate persons or a single incredible symmetric pair of..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 17, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Lewd sister waifus?


Yeah kinda like those  we know you like it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Oct 17, 2022)

Redline said:


> Yeah kinda like those  we know you like it


My friend told me the otherday he got a vegan kebab from a place called AliBaba 

I was like   but of course

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 17, 2022)

KBD said:


> My friend told me the otherday he got a vegan kebab from a place called AliBaba
> 
> I was like   but of course


----------



## KBD (Oct 17, 2022)

lol 

his fault for making it think its ok for a video though


----------



## Redline (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 19, 2022)




----------



## January (Oct 19, 2022)

Wordle 488 4/6


----------



## Captain Quincy (Oct 19, 2022)

@trance how have you been


----------



## Joe Maiafication (Oct 20, 2022)

Just found out Bellamy retire from piracy. lol


----------



## January (Oct 20, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Mafia on WG is dead.
> 
> I need players for my waifu game


I might have a player interested in your Waifu games 



Skiltron said:


> If there existed a waifu only contest I would be more interested to vote more often and keep track. It became a sausage fest contest rather quickly and lost interest. Too much dudebroism.


What do you say bro?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## 青月光 (Oct 20, 2022)

January said:


> I might have a player interested in your Waifu games
> 
> 
> What do you say bro?



Feels like someone who would be inactive and replaced on DP1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Oct 20, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @trance how have you been


@trance don't you dare ignore me

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 21, 2022)

ONE PIECE is getting ugly good, and I mean it positively. Can we say "ugly good"? Is it a right description to recent events?


----------



## Rey (Oct 21, 2022)

@A Optimistic Are u an OP fan? Can't contact your profile to ask there. Still can't post at the Cafe and I have 25 posts  What's up with that?​


----------



## KBD (Oct 21, 2022)

Who keeps letting these whack worstgen boys in


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 21, 2022)

The latest volume cover is ugly got to be one of the worst volume covers that Oda has done


----------



## KBD (Oct 21, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> The latest volume cover is ugly got to be one of the worst volume covers that Oda has done


I like it


----------



## January (Oct 21, 2022)

Rey said:


> @A Optimistic Are u an OP fan? Can't contact your profile to ask there. Still can't post at the Cafe and I have 25 posts  What's up with that?​


You need a reference from one of the senior Cafe members and a minimum rep power of 2k to challenge the section mods to enter there.


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 21, 2022)

KBD said:


> Who keeps letting these whack worstgen boys in


What happened


----------



## trance (Oct 21, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @trance don't you dare ignore me


wasnt my intention

just forgetful

been good man

almost done with school

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Oct 21, 2022)

trance said:


> wasnt my intention
> 
> just forgetful
> 
> ...


Great, one of the only members I look up to here is graduating elementary

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rey (Oct 21, 2022)

January said:


> You need a reference from one of the senior Cafe members and a minimum rep power of 2k to challenge the section mods to enter there.


Cant tell if yall are joking lol. why tf every mod here locks up their profile how can noobs ask yall shit


----------



## KBD (Oct 21, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> What happened


Nah all them boys man, inferno jewels, jablude, unresponsive 

The active of the bunch feel like cheap trolls sent from somewhere. 

They might grow to be decent OLers through a learning curve.

I'm not trying to shit on anyone. 

But it's kinda apparent

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 21, 2022)

Rey said:


> @A Optimistic Are u an OP fan? Can't contact your profile to ask there. Still can't post at the Cafe and I have 25 posts  What's up with that?​


@Island @dr_shadow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trance (Oct 21, 2022)

KBD said:


> Great, one of the only members I look up to here is graduating elementary


yea it only took me 20 years longer than expected


----------



## trance (Oct 21, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> The latest volume cover is ugly got to be one of the worst volume covers that Oda has done


wait this is legit? cuz if it is, youre right it is awful


----------



## KBD (Oct 21, 2022)

trance said:


> yea it only took me 20 years longer than expected


so what are you good for now? human resources?


----------



## trance (Oct 21, 2022)

KBD said:


> so what are you good for now? human resources?


ill be a welder believe it or not


----------



## KBD (Oct 21, 2022)

trance said:


> ill be a welder believe it or not


that's... not a bad thing to know. are you good for acid-resistant steel?


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 21, 2022)

trance said:


> wait this is legit? cuz if it is, youre right it is awful


Its legit the official op twitter posted the time laspse of it


----------



## trance (Oct 21, 2022)

KBD said:


> that's... not a bad thing to know. are you good for acid-resistant steel?


i still gotta refine my skills but im sure i could learn to handle it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Oct 21, 2022)

trance said:


> i still gotta refine my skills but im sure i could learn to handle it


well, there is always welding to do, so its definitely a good skill to have. congratulations. 

and I only asked about acid-resistant because I know its not that easy, but fairly common like stainless in industry.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Oct 21, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Feels like someone who would be inactive and replaced on DP1


Isn’t that what usually happens with everyone who signed up?


----------



## Rey (Oct 21, 2022)

Seems like I'm able to post in the cafe now, thanks everyone here who helped change history

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Oct 21, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Its legit the official op twitter posted the time laspse of it


After 4 years, Oda wants nothing to do with Wano


----------



## KBD (Oct 21, 2022)

January said:


> After 4 years, Oda wants nothing to do with Wano


But Oda loves Kaido-san, you take that back!!!


----------



## DeVision (Oct 21, 2022)

Rey said:


> Seems like I'm able to post in the cafe now, thanks everyone here who helped change history



Don't go there. Fuck the cafe and their nazi mods.


----------



## January (Oct 21, 2022)

Rey said:


> Seems like I'm able to post in the cafe now, thanks everyone here who helped change history


Thanks to @MrPopo who gave your referral as a senior member there, seems he also bribed the mods to help you enter  

you ought to hang out here, this is a lawless area, and has better discussions than offered in cafe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Oct 21, 2022)

January said:


> Thanks to @MrPopo who gave your referral as a senior member there, seems he also bribed the mods to help you enter
> 
> you ought to hang out here, this is a lawless area, and has better discussions than offered in cafe


you haven't answered my quotes... hic... ! 

what's the problem, do you not find me attractive anymore?  

also welcome @Rey

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## January (Oct 21, 2022)

KBD said:


> you haven't answered my quotes... hic... !
> 
> what's the problem, do you not find me attractive anymore?
> 
> also welcome @Rey





KBD said:


> But Oda loves Kaido-san, you take that back!!!


Ofc he loves Kaido, he wouldn't have created such a detailed flashback for him otherwise.


----------



## KBD (Oct 21, 2022)

January said:


> Ofc he loves Kaido, he wouldn't have created such a detailed flashback for him otherwise.


In what world would I not love Kaido? 

He is the most perfect drunken stereotype character. 

I have been into such characters since Farnham in diablo .

Its fun and tragic! My favorite.


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 21, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Small fries like yourself can't touch me.


Im hiring a pro geogusser to find this location


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 21, 2022)

KBD said:


> In what world would I not love Kaido?
> 
> He is the most perfect drunken stereotype character.
> 
> ...


----------



## KBD (Oct 21, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


>


Yeah that's pure uncut me wazzup


----------



## DeVision (Oct 21, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Im hiring a pro geogusser to find this location



Do it. I dare you.


----------



## Rey (Oct 21, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Don't go there. Fuck the cafe and their nazi mods.


Do they outright ban you if you're not part of the echochamber? I'm fine getting spammed with their fave emoji  as long as there are some decent folk too.


----------



## January (Oct 21, 2022)

Today's wordle was tough to guess, didn't even knew the word existed.  

Wordle 490 5/6


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 21, 2022)

@Shrike

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shrike (Oct 21, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> @Shrike


What's this? Looks pretty good, minus all the crazy brightness


----------



## Shanks (Oct 21, 2022)

Rey said:


> Seems like I'm able to post in the cafe now, thanks everyone here who helped change history


Welcome to the forum, btw. Enjoy your stay here. You are on the right track if you have already found this thread.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 21, 2022)

Just so you guys know, since I gave @Mickey Mouse  the OP and he isn't here anymore, I rain supreme. As interim CEO and Chairman of OL Convo, I need to start cleaning this place.

@DeVision I appoint you as facilities manager. The toilet have not been cleaned for the last 10 years. Go for it, big man!

@KBD you are appointed as HR relations... you got to keep everyone happy. My suggestion is to simply suck mad dicks and don't try to hard.

@January you did well in the tourney. You are in charge of recruitment. Tag the OL and tell how awesome this thread is so we can get action.

Alright, who's going to make me coffee? This sound like a job for the facility manager @Office boy


----------



## Shanks (Oct 21, 2022)

Been bossy and telling everyone what to do is hard work. Why don't you guys work hard like me?


----------



## January (Oct 21, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Just so you guys know, since I gave @Mickey Mouse  the OP and he isn't here anymore, I rain supreme. As interim CEO and Chairman of OL Convo, I need to start cleaning this place.
> 
> @DeVision I appoint you as facilities manager. The toilet have not been cleaned for the last 10 years. Go for it, big man!
> 
> ...


you need to start a new game to increase activity.

Something which will make them fight would be better


----------



## January (Oct 21, 2022)

RNG might be a good idea since we have a break coming next week


----------



## Shanks (Oct 21, 2022)

January said:


> you need to start a new game to increase activity.
> 
> Something which will make them fight would be better


I ain't doing shit! I just tell people what to do  

@Ekkologix you are appointed as Director of Culture. Go and start games and shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 21, 2022)

January said:


> RNG might be a good idea since we have a break coming next week


I've been thinking of doing a unique OP Hunger game again.... but I don't have 5 hours to prepare and organise


----------



## Shanks (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Oct 21, 2022)

I'm joking  


Now get back to work


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 21, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Do it. I dare you.


I gotta check with a mod to see if this is allowed. @convict
Will I get banned for this. If the answer is yes, how long will it be.


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 21, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Been bossy and telling everyone what to do is hard work. Why don't you guys work hard like me?


Breathing doesn't count


----------



## Shanks (Oct 21, 2022)

@Unresponsive is here. Get to work


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 21, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Unresponsive is here. Get to work



No you get to work, starting today you work for me.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 21, 2022)

Where is @Redline . You have been slacking in your gif spamming. You need to make spam 500 gif posts by tomorrow, else you will need to loose to 10 games to me in Chrollo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 21, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> No you get to work, starting today you work for me.


What is the offer?


----------



## Shanks (Oct 21, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 21, 2022)

Shanks said:


> What is the offer?


Oda's home address


----------



## Shanks (Oct 21, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Oda's home address


Meh

And you're posting to slow. Keep working!


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## January (Oct 21, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Do it. I dare you.


Last trace shows Khazad-dûm


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 21, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I ain't doing shit! I just tell people what to do
> 
> @Ekkologix you are appointed as Director of Culture. Go and start games and shit.


well well well u have called in a professional but i must say im in a vacation right now. may i refer you to my gamer assistant @Alibaba Saluja

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Captain Quincy (Oct 21, 2022)

trance said:


> wasnt my intention
> 
> just forgetful
> 
> ...


Nice, what are you studying?


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 22, 2022)

Happy Bday @Aerias4 and @YoungChief!


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 22, 2022)

Shrike said:


> What's this? Looks pretty good, minus all the crazy brightness


It's official art promo for the Doffy family by one of thr animators

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Oct 22, 2022)

Damn I don't think I have drank that much in years as yesterday. Or as effectively. 



Shanks said:


> @KBD you are appointed as HR relations... you got to keep everyone happy. My suggestion is to simply suck mad dicks and don't try to hard.


I ain't sucking mad dicks for nothing. 

but the purpose of HR is to make itself obsolete. You have complaints about coworkers, pay or the work isn't meeting the expectation or standard of the description? 

well you sure as hell are not about to bitch to me about it you lil bitch  

no complaint? no problem. If it's really serious I might consider offering you a shot of vodka, else suck it up and do what your Capo tells you.


----------



## KBD (Oct 22, 2022)

I had a thought that I'd go buy some more alcohol yesterday, but was under the impression I didn't, and took a shower and went to sleep.

now I found two imperial stouts and a bottle of cognac in my kitchen. 

what the fuck happened last night  and who would sell me booze in that condition, I hardly remember purchasing it!! damn it the wasted worororo version of me is starting to have a life of its own.

the bastard sleeps in my bed and fucks my women, eats my crisps and such, fucker.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Oct 22, 2022)

January said:


> Last trace shows Khazad-dûm


where is this nami dancing in ur sig from lmao

i dont remmeber this opening/ending


----------



## DeVision (Oct 22, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Just so you guys know, since I gave @Mickey Mouse  the OP and he isn't here anymore, I rain supreme. As interim CEO and Chairman of OL Convo, I need to start cleaning this place.
> 
> @DeVision I appoint you as facilities manager. The toilet have not been cleaned for the last 10 years. Go for it, big man!
> 
> ...



Fuck off kangaroo slave.
Mickey would never leave it to someone like you while I'm here. Fite me.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 22, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> I gotta check with a mod to see if this is allowed. @convict
> Will I get banned for this. If the answer is yes, how long will it be.



DOO EEEEEEEEEEEET.



January said:


> Last trace shows Khazad-dûm



What a freaking nerd. You proud of yourself in your momma's basement?


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 22, 2022)

KBD said:


> fucks my women,


I hope this is a joke


----------



## Shanks (Oct 22, 2022)

KBD said:


> Damn I don't think I have drank that much in years as yesterday. Or as effectively.
> 
> 
> I ain't sucking mad dicks for nothing.
> ...


That's just over complicating things. Listen to me and your job will be more successful


----------



## Shanks (Oct 22, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Fuck off kangaroo slave.
> Mickey would never leave it to someone like you while I'm here. Fite me.


No time for internal politics. Gotta keep this place clean so new members can come here. Quick, Dev

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 22, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Small fries like yourself can't touch me.


You took a picture of this photo correct?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 22, 2022)

Shanks said:


> No time for internal politics. Gotta keep this place clean so new members can come here. Quick, Dev


If they can't adapt into our community, fuck em!


Unresponsive said:


> You took a picture of this photo correct?


Yeah.


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 22, 2022)

January said:


> Isn’t that what usually happens with everyone who signed up?



It depends on the theme and the players. 

There was one GoT themed game with around 14.000 posts total.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Oct 22, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> well well well u have called in a professional but i must say im in a vacation right now. may i refer you to my gamer assistant @Alibaba Saluja



Right now I'm on vacation also.

I'll delegate everything to @January

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 22, 2022)

Who is approving all these annual leaves

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## January (Oct 22, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Right now I'm on vacation also.
> 
> I'll delegate everything to @January


This came back full circle 




Ekkologix said:


> where is this nami dancing in ur sig from lmao
> 
> i dont remmeber this opening/ending


This is from a movie ending/special, something called Jango Dance carnival.



DeVision said:


> What a freaking nerd.


Says the guy who lurks in a forum called fanverse

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 22, 2022)

Why are 90% of the threads in the Telegram X vs Y?

I know people like those but feels like we have even more battledome threads than usual later. The forum used to have more funny and interesting threads. Now it's just everybody reviewing their tier lists 24/7. It makes me not want to make threads there anymore.

We need a Telegrams Battledome forum or something. Just to make it easier to find the actual discussion threads.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## January (Oct 22, 2022)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Why are 90% of the threads in the Telegram X vs Y?
> 
> I know people like those but feels like we have even more battledome threads than usual later. The forum used to have more funny and interesting threads. Now it's just everybody reviewing their tier lists 24/7.
> 
> ...


Think all cool topics have been discussed already, coz people been here for a long time


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 22, 2022)

Heck I'm looking at the main OL forum and it's much more varied. It's just the Telegrams that are that bad. It's like every week people just spam it with the same subject, and later once the threads get move to OL, the interesting ones stay and the spammy VS threads are buried. Or moved to the Battledome.


----------



## Dragon D. Luffy (Oct 22, 2022)

January said:


> Think all cool topics have been discussed already, coz people been here for a long time



Not sure, Ive looked at spoiler threads before, it's a 10k post X vs Y discussion.

People just don't care about anything else.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 22, 2022)

I rarely visit battledome, but telegram tier or vs. threads are pretty interesting because there are more shit talking than anything

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 22, 2022)

If people don't engage in them, then they get burried, but the masses likes vs. and tiers.


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 22, 2022)

Shanks said:


> If people don't engage in them, then they get burried, but the masses likes vs. and tiers.


Keep messing with me and this will be me.
You don't want me to unleash my kurama tailed beast devil chakra taken over form now do you.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 22, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Keep messing with me and this will be me.
> You don't want me to unleash my kurama tailed beast devil chakra taken over form now do you.


What does this got to do with the quote?


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 22, 2022)

Dragon D. Luffy said:


> Heck I'm looking at the main OL forum and it's much more varied. It's just the Telegrams that are that bad. It's like every week people just spam it with the same subject, and later once the threads get move to OL, the interesting ones stay and the spammy VS threads are buried. Or moved to the Battledome.


Online Op community is tier discussions that just how it is  

Also most of op story recently has been fights


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 22, 2022)

Shanks said:


> What does this got to do with the quote?


It explains why you're incorrect.


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 22, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Online Op community is tier discussions that just how it is
> 
> Also most of op story recently has been fights


The zolomeatabsorbing fodders keep trying to downplay every character to get fraudulent zoro to a level he's not even on.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 22, 2022)

@Unresponsive have you visited the alley yet? It think you will like it there.


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 22, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Unresponsive have you visited the alley yet? It think you will like it there.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 22, 2022)

Is that a yes?


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 22, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Is that a yes?


No


----------



## Shanks (Oct 22, 2022)

Why?


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 22, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Why?


Your an evil man, I don't know what this alley place is but if you're recommending it then I won't do it.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 22, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Your an evil man, I don't know what this alley place is but if you're recommending it then I won't do it.


It has alot of people with similar personally to you. I think you will like it.


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 22, 2022)

Shanks said:


> It has alot of people with similar personally to you. I think you will like it.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 22, 2022)

Shanks said:


> It has alot of people with similar personally to you. I think you will like it.


stop the lies


----------



## Shanks (Oct 22, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> stop the lies


@MrPopo agrees though?

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 22, 2022)

I am the nicest guy here. I wouldn't lie


----------



## KBD (Oct 22, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Online Op community is tier discussions that just how it is
> 
> Also most of op story recently has been fights


people don't like to discuss things, they like to argue over petty details and shit tbh.

NO MY DAD BEATS YOUR DAD, STOP READING... TWO PIECE! YOUR FAVES NAME NOW STARTS WITH AN "L" , A HILARIOUS PRANK

some people got good jokes going on there and it can be funny, which makes hot topics worth reading. But there are guys who seem to think much of themselves for talking about a cartoon on the internet and the caps above is their input.

Speaking of which,  I think I might go slander Midd right now.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 22, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I am the nicest guy here. I wouldn't lie


Fraud, you lied about this job paying more than minimum wage.


----------



## Shanks (Oct 22, 2022)

My dad can obviously mid dif your dad @KBD


----------



## Shanks (Oct 22, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Fraud, you lied about this job paying more than minimum wage.


I said this job doesn't pay, lol


----------



## Shanks (Oct 22, 2022)

@January , let's go.. $5 million bet


----------



## KBD (Oct 22, 2022)

Shanks said:


> My dad can obviously mid did your dad @KBD


my dad is dead.  but I doubt even with this small handicap he would lose to _your _dad.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shanks (Oct 22, 2022)

KBD said:


> my dad is dead.  but I doubt even with this small handicap he would lose to _your _dad.


Sorry, mate


----------



## KBD (Oct 22, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Sorry, mate


no worries, long gone. But I appreciate it.


----------



## January (Oct 22, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @January , let's go.. $5 million bet


----------



## Shanks (Oct 22, 2022)

January said:


>


Now you owe me $10 million USD!


----------



## YoungChief (Oct 22, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @Aerias4 and @YoungChief!



but thank you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## jesusus (Oct 22, 2022)

@Mickey Mouse, I cannot remember the last time I paid for a Disney theme park ride.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## DeVision (Oct 22, 2022)

January said:


> Says the guy who lurks in a forum called fanverse



I had to google what the fuck you meant. That, by default, makes you the bigger nerd.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Oct 22, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Now you owe me $10 million USD!





DeVision said:


> I had to google what the fuck you meant. That, by default, makes you the bigger nerd.


Valar Morghulis

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 22, 2022)

Hi  
Since Dev told me to stop my shameless propaganda dropping this here too: 


If you want please take a look at the entries and vote for your fave. Ty

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 22, 2022)

January said:


> Valar Morghulis


*bless you*


----------



## DeVision (Oct 22, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Hi
> Since Dev told me to stop my shameless propaganda dropping this here too:
> 
> 
> If you want please take a look at the entries and vote for your fave. Ty




Hey Rin.... YOU KNOW WHAT? 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I love you too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GrizzlyClaws (Oct 23, 2022)

Come and give me a hug.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 23, 2022)

Dice roll


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 23, 2022)

Why was my thread about Luffy accepting Robin deleted?  
Any idea @Soca ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 23, 2022)

210


----------



## Shanks (Oct 23, 2022)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> 210


I win 4 - 0. You owe me money


----------



## January (Oct 23, 2022)

t0xeus said:


> Why was my thread about Luffy accepting Robin deleted?
> Any idea @Soca ?


It wasn’t deleted, the thread never existed to begin with

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 24, 2022)

Saw the OP of that thread... Feels like mostly nonsense tbh


----------



## KBD (Oct 25, 2022)

Testing give a darn

Edit:  he has done it again, what a CHAD!


----------



## Karma (Oct 25, 2022)

@Mihawk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## January (Oct 25, 2022)

Karma said:


> @Mihawk


This is a cool edit


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 25, 2022)




----------



## Mihawk (Oct 26, 2022)

Karma said:


> @Mihawk



For a minute I really did think this was legit. 

Wish it was canon.


----------



## KBD (Oct 26, 2022)

Karma said:


> @Mihawk


Oh damn, that's good


----------



## Shanks (Oct 26, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> For a minute I really did think this was legit.
> 
> Wish it was canon.


Definately a miss opportunity on Oda's part

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## trance (Oct 26, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Nice, what are you studying?


welding

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 26, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Definately a miss opportunity on Oda's part


Doffy might come back into action later. Who knows?


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 26, 2022)

Shanks said:


> My dad can obviously mid dif your dad @KBD


Well my dad is so fast, that I cannot even see him due to his sheer speed.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Oct 27, 2022)

I think ignoring every relatively new member and any subsequent new comers is the way to go if I am to enjoy these forums


----------



## Shanks (Oct 27, 2022)

KBD said:


> I think ignoring every relatively new member and any subsequent new comers is the way to go if I am to enjoy these forums


2017 newbie should be ignored


----------



## KBD (Oct 27, 2022)

Shanks said:


> 2017 newbie should be ignored


My original account was made in 2011. Though you are more than welcome to.  

Burn ALL the bridges. It's time for scorched earth now


----------



## KBD (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 27, 2022)

Happy Bday @Mugiwara no Luffy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 27, 2022)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 28, 2022)




----------



## Nello (Oct 28, 2022)

KBD said:


> My original account was made in 2011. Though you are more than welcome to.
> 
> Burn ALL the bridges. It's time for scorched earth now


2011 wassup


----------



## Shanks (Oct 28, 2022)

Hi


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 28, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Hi


Morning


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 28, 2022)

Happy Bday @Light D Lamperouge and @Veggie! 

Have a good one bros

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 28, 2022)

Happy birthday @Light D Lamperouge !

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2022)

Sretan rođendan brate @Light D Lamperouge 
Sve najbolje od srca ti želim.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## DeVision (Oct 29, 2022)

@Rinoa how could you like Muzan?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Oct 29, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @Light D Lamperouge and @Veggie!
> 
> Have a good one bros





Shanks said:


> Happy birthday @Light D Lamperouge !





DeVision said:


> Sretan rođendan brate @Light D Lamperouge
> Sve najbolje od srca ti želim.


Thank you guys.

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 29, 2022)

Happy Bday @TheWiggian!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 30, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @TheWiggian!


Thank you

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Beast (Oct 30, 2022)

TheWiggian said:


> Thank you


happy birthday you old fuck! 
Have a good one!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 30, 2022)

Beast said:


> happy birthday you old fuck!
> Have a good one!



I 2nd this @TheWiggian

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## TheWiggian (Oct 30, 2022)

Beast said:


> happy birthday you old fuck!
> Have a good one!





DeVision said:


> I 2nd this @TheWiggian



Thanks broskis

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 30, 2022)

Happy birthday @TheWiggian

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rey (Oct 30, 2022)

Just saying, why are there no female users on the OL? In all my time here, which is not much but still, never saw a single chick. Even tho I was in the naruto section like 3 times there were like 5. Is it related to the actual series or some meta shit?


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 30, 2022)

Rey said:


> Just saying, why are there no female users on the OL? In all my time here, which is not much but still, never saw a single chick. Even tho I was in the naruto section like 3 times there were like 5. Is it related to the actual series or some meta shit?


Why does it matter


----------



## Rey (Oct 30, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Why does it matter



It doesn't, but curious why this is.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 30, 2022)

Why are we here?


----------



## Rey (Oct 30, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Why are we here?


to procrastinate work obviously


----------



## Shanks (Oct 30, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Why are we here?


OL Convo, OL, NF, Life or all the above?


----------



## Rey (Oct 30, 2022)

Shanks said:


> OL Convo, OL, NF, Life or all the above?


If it's life sry u were all created so I can enjoy my chicken sammich

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Oct 30, 2022)

Shanks said:


> OL Convo, OL, NF, Life or all the above?


The answer is we're here to shit talk... We are not shit talking enough


----------



## Shanks (Oct 30, 2022)

Rey said:


> If it's life sry u were all created so I can enjoy my chicken sammich


You were created (your account) to finish this convo at 10,000 posts. Let's go!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Oct 30, 2022)

Shanks said:


> The answer is we're here to shit talk... We are not shit talking enough


That is absolutely correct.


----------



## Rinoa (Oct 30, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @Rinoa how could you like Muzan?


He’s an interesting char.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Oct 30, 2022)

Happy Bday @AceBizzle!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> He’s an interesting char.


The only good thing about him was his fear of Yoriichi. XD

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## KBD (Oct 31, 2022)

@trance big animated avy? 

wait is the chrollo on? 

why did no one tell me


----------



## trance (Oct 31, 2022)

KBD said:


> @trance big animated avy?
> 
> wait is the chrollo on?
> 
> why did no one tell me


its just standard size

i have no points for a big avy

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Oct 31, 2022)

Im having second thoughts about getting fucked up on a monday  

well its basically only this month that's hard on partying  

I have to keep the standard up. Alcohol tolerance drops very quickly if you quit as a casual user afterall.


----------



## KBD (Oct 31, 2022)

@trance how about you welding man, ready to weld some pumpkins shut this autumn?


----------



## trance (Oct 31, 2022)

KBD said:


> @trance how about you welding man, ready to weld some pumpkins shut this autumn?


i still got a couple weeks til i get my certs

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 31, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Happy birthday @TheWiggian


----------



## MrPopo (Oct 31, 2022)

?


----------



## KBD (Oct 31, 2022)

trance said:


> i still got a couple weeks til i get my certs


cool, I can't wait to enslave you out here in the real world


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 31, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> ?


I didn't notice that I mentioned you. Sorry


----------



## trance (Oct 31, 2022)

KBD said:


> cool, I can't wait to enslave you out here in the real world


i need at least $30/hour


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 31, 2022)

I'm getting surgery Wednesday boys. Hopefully I live long enough to see Teach clap Law's cheeks and Katakuri win his extreme diff fight against Oven.

@A Optimistic

Reactions: Friendly 7


----------



## Captain Quincy (Oct 31, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> I'm getting surgery Wednesday boys. Hopefully I live long enough to see Teach clap Law's cheeks and Katakuri win his extreme diff fight against Oven.
> 
> @A Optimistic


Good luck! 

What’s it for btw?


----------



## DeVision (Oct 31, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> I'm getting surgery Wednesday boys. Hopefully I live long enough to see Teach clap Law's cheeks and Katakuri win his extreme diff fight against Oven.
> 
> @A Optimistic



I was about to say good luck until you disrespected Law. I hope you die.

Joking. I wish you good luck in the surgery. Everythings gonna be fine.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Louis-954 (Oct 31, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Good luck!
> 
> What’s it for btw?





DeVision said:


> I was about to say good luck until you disrespected Law. I hope you die.
> 
> Joking. I wish you good luck in the surgery. Everythings gonna be fine.


Gynecomastia surgery. Man-titty removal!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Oct 31, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> I'm getting surgery Wednesday boys. Hopefully I live long enough to see Teach clap Law's cheeks and Katakuri win his extreme diff fight against Oven.
> 
> @A Optimistic


You will survive


----------



## AceBizzle (Oct 31, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @AceBizzle!


Thank you, my friend

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Oct 31, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 1, 2022)

Happy Bday @Shiny!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 1, 2022)

Louis-954 said:


> I'm getting surgery Wednesday boys. Hopefully I live long enough to see Teach clap Law's cheeks and Katakuri win his extreme diff fight against Oven.
> 
> @A Optimistic


Good luck in the surgery!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shiny (Nov 1, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @Shiny!



thank you!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 1, 2022)

First day in my new job that I can say "what's next"... this new job will be the death of me. Lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 2, 2022)

Happy Bday @anto and @CC Ravis!

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> First day in my new job that I can say "what's next"... this new job will be the death of me. Lol


You were not born to live in the main stream community. A life of a citizen does not suit you. You are a pirate.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 2, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> You were not born to live in the main stream community. A life of a citizen does not suit you. You are a pirate.


Give me $3218 for a ticket to Mogadishu now

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Give me $3218 for a ticket to Mogadishu now


Shoot me. I’m already dead…

*Spoiler*: __ 



… inside.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 2, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Shoot me. I’m already dead…
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...


Why are you tier specialist'ing me? I'm trying to be a pirate like you suggested

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Why are you tier specialist'ing me? I'm trying to me a pirate like you suggested


Aren’t you a pirate specialist?


----------



## KBD (Nov 2, 2022)

When a pump at work overheats and doesn't work, but you really don't have time... 

And you use the forbidden technique: kickstart by spinning the axle with a screwdriver

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Veggie (Nov 2, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @Light D Lamperouge and @Veggie!
> 
> Have a good one bros


Thanks broski

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 2, 2022)

Wtf is this lmaoooooo

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 3, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 3, 2022)




----------



## Yumi Zoro (Nov 3, 2022)

I feel too tired, its as if all my strenght are leaving me.

I wanna cry.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## KBD (Nov 3, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> I feel too tired, its as if all my strenght are leaving me.
> 
> I wanna cry.


wait for saturday, do what you gotta do, cry if it helps. 




but always bounce back

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Nov 3, 2022)

KBD said:


> wait for saturday, do what you gotta do, cry if it helps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I doubt I can bounce back, some scare always remain.

I'm loosing my mind too.
I have become paranoïd because of it.
I feel like anyone could betray me.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 3, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> I doubt I can bounce back, some scare always remain.
> 
> I'm loosing my mind too.
> I have become paranoïd because of it.
> *I feel like anyone could betray me.*


That's not paranoiid.
That's the bitter truth.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 3, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> I doubt I can bounce back, some scare always remain.
> 
> I'm loosing my mind too.
> I have become paranoïd because of it.
> I feel like anyone could betray me.


anyone can betray you, hell they probably eventually will.

don't give them a reason to, though. 

some people including your family can be your bedrock, rely on them. 

if they betray you, you do yourself a favor by ridding yourself of them. 

not everyone is your friend, that's just the way it is.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Nov 3, 2022)

DeVision said:


> That's not paranoiid.
> That's the bitter truth.


Thanks you for your intervention.
I think it clear my though a bit.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 4, 2022)

The D stands for......


----------



## Redline (Nov 4, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> I feel too tired, its as if all my strenght are leaving me.
> 
> I wanna cry.


Ok then make an espresso  the scramble two eggs with sugar to make it dense ..then add the full cup of espresso on it and drink it

Or option two if u like banana milk shake just add some sugar and eggs in it ....

Option 3 if it's a matter of mental state then just start to have dreams or goal you want to furfill for yourself......hang on to it and work for it.. remember if you ever stop dreaming you slowly gonna start dying but you can always get new dream new ambition , then don't necessary need to be big


----------



## Redline (Nov 4, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> I doubt I can bounce back, some scare always remain.
> 
> I'm loosing my mind too.
> I have become paranoïd because of it.
> I feel like anyone could betray me.


Fuck off to paranoia!  Its good to be aware of your environment but it doesn't need to reach the paranoia levels ....unless you are a drug dealer lol


----------



## KBD (Nov 4, 2022)

Redline said:


> Fuck off to paranoia!  Its good to be aware of your environment but it doesn't need to reach the paranoia levels ....unless you are a drug dealer lol


Never trust anyone  

Everyone at all times is thinking of a way to fuck you over 

That's life  that's capitalism

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 4, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> The D stands for......


Double D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 4, 2022)

Redline said:


> Double D


Well Aloha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redline (Nov 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> Never trust anyone
> 
> Everyone at all times is thinking of a way to fuck you over
> 
> That's life  that's capitalism


You can trust your guts...and if you fail it's on you...I don't need to get paranoia for everyone or everything lol


----------



## KBD (Nov 4, 2022)

Redline said:


> You can trust your guts...and if you fail it's on you...I don't need to get paranoia for everyone or everything lol


My hate for humanity sustains me


----------



## Redline (Nov 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> My hate for humanity sustains me


Kaido Stile ....xd

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 4, 2022)

Redline said:


> Kaido Stile ....xd


The best


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 4, 2022)

Redline said:


> Double D

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Nov 4, 2022)

Redline said:


> Fuck off to paranoia!  Its good to be aware of your environment but it doesn't need to reach the paranoia levels ....unless you are a drug dealer lol



Well I have seen so many non sense in this World.

Parents exploiting their son or daughter's confiance in them to Hurt them badly because he/she maried Someone they were against or follow something else.

The Kidd were convinced their parents will never do something crazy against them, yet it happened and the Price was high.

Or a sister/brother telling stuff that were confidentiel and will only get the other in trouble cause the culture he/she live in is against it.

I have even Seen hardcore ultra nationalist who did everything for their countries being injustified put in prison.

Because of all these shit, I cant hardly have fair in anyone.

I dont want to end betrayed or at least not be Fully responsable of my downfall because I got too much fair in anyone or believed they will change or accept me.

Many people never stopped believing everything will work out in a society that is against them and in the end they are now trapped in and cant get away cause if they do they will loose everything.

I'm still young so as long I do the right choice now and dont blindly believe, I Guess I should be fine.


----------



## DeVision (Nov 4, 2022)

@Yumi Zoro feeling better?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Nov 4, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @Yumi Zoro feeling better?


Yeah, I mean at least I know now my fear are justified and I'm not parano.

Your post realy helped clear my mind.

The World is just a scary place.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Lurko (Nov 4, 2022)




----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 4, 2022)

Redline said:


> Wtf is this lmaoooooo


----------



## Redline (Nov 4, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> Yeah, I mean at least I know now my fear are justified and I'm not parano.
> 
> Your post realy helped clear my mind.
> 
> The World is just a scary place.


Yes Indeed ..and it would be also if we didn't rule it over..in a way...but you can't have fear to live since you are born for it and the only sure thing you do know in life is that sooner or later you gonna die

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 4, 2022)

Yumi Zoro said:


> Well I have seen so many non sense in this World.
> 
> Parents exploiting their son or daughter's confiance in them to Hurt them badly because he/she maried Someone they were against or follow something else.
> 
> ...


Listen Yuma I was just talking about a certain argument with my family several days ago...I was saying that even if as humanity generally speaking we should probably deserved to be erased from the planet or rather almost exterminated by some cataclism or nuclear war, you gotta also take into account all the good people and the future unborn humans who don't deserve to be exterminated...they are the good and the hope of the world...one possible future where there with no be no borders and we all gonna help each other as humans being without any race or religion bias...all trying to live in the same garden...xd

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Redline (Nov 4, 2022)

Maybe we do need to regroup after a main global distruction even, but the problem is the ones that will survive might end up having more restrictions then ever before, like ration litres of water per day ...birth control or just a few choosrn one that can procreat and the rest all sterile for birth and so on...what a shitty future i know ..but this Is the most likely to happen than the above of peace and love

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 4, 2022)

Lmaooooo for not crying...this guy got lucky asyliums are closed


----------



## Redline (Nov 4, 2022)

Yumi look at this guy and Be Happy FFS!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Yumi Zoro (Nov 4, 2022)

Just now a voice of a child was being Heard in the whole place.

Probably being picked on by someone who is older or by her parents.

By the voice I suppose its a girl.

There is nothing I hate more than parents or someone older releasing their frustration on a smale child they know is not independent enouh to defend Herself using discipline as excuse.

Its like when putin say special operation to not outright Say War.

By the sound of it isnt even a beating its a massacre, a crime.

After these same parent will complain about gouvernent or someone bullying them in return.


----------



## January (Nov 4, 2022)

Is doge coin a good investment?


----------



## Redline (Nov 4, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MO (Nov 4, 2022)

@Shrike When is the opening?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2022)

MO said:


> @Shrike When is the opening?


Yes, I need to drain @Mickey Mouse

Reactions: Lewd 3


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2022)

Dirty mind nibba @KBD @Lurko

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 5, 2022)

It's because I think it will end up with @Mickey Mouse  giving you the D...isney 

Looking forward to seeing film red on Disney +

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 5, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Dirty mind nibba @KBD @Lurko





>

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2022)

KBD said:


> It's because I think it will end up with @Mickey Mouse  giving you the D...isney
> 
> Looking forward to seeing film red on Disney +



I have the biggest CoC in OP and FV. I will give all of you the D!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 5, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I have the biggest CoC in OP and FV. I will give all of you the D!


Lewd.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Lewd.


It's call Haki!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 5, 2022)

I'm the King then.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2022)

Back to Chrollo


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2022)

Under average. Good. Get rid of all the bad luck now


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2022)

What should be the currency converter be?

Last year was
5M rep = 25 CC points = 20,000 posts count

Maybe this year, it should be
5M rep = 12 cc points = 10,000 posts

Thoughts, boys?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 5, 2022)

@Soca where you at?


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 5, 2022)

Are Sanji fanboys asleep?


----------



## MO (Nov 5, 2022)

@Soca I really like what you done to me. I can't really explain it. I am sooo into you~~

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2022)

@Redline


----------



## Redline (Nov 5, 2022)

Shanks said:


> What should be the currency converter be?
> 
> Last year was
> 5M rep = 25 CC points = 20,000 posts count
> ...


Doesnt matter couse all i know Is that i am gonna be a winner out this this as each Year so far, not my fault i am Born lucky


----------



## Redline (Nov 5, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Redline


Suuup shanks?


----------



## Redline (Nov 5, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Are Sanji fanboys asleep?


No we Always have the hard  mode on.... XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2022)

Redline said:


> Suuup shanks?


Hop on discord more often

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2022)

Redline said:


> Doesnt matter couse all i know Is that i am gonna be a winner out this this as each Year so far, not my fault i am Born lucky


I've already won

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 5, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Hop on discord more often


Hi shanks


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 5, 2022)

MO said:


> @Soca I really like what you done to me. I can't really explain it. I am sooo into you~~


I like this song and this is my first time listening to it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Hi shanks


Hi

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 5, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Hi


how are you


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> how are you


----------



## Shanks (Nov 5, 2022)

Anyone know where I can watch film:red from home? Paid of free it doesn't matter. I just don't have time to go to the cinema. 

Much appreciate, please PM me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 5, 2022)

DeVision said:


> @Soca where you at?


bout to head out 

how you doing manee

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 5, 2022)

MO said:


> @Soca I really like what you done to me. I can't really explain it. I am sooo into you~~


nice this is a classic

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Nov 5, 2022)

Soca said:


> nice this is a classic


get into this other classic as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 6, 2022)

When a Sanji fanboy wanna smash a Nami fangirl.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2022)

Soca said:


> bout to head out
> 
> how you doing manee



I'm doing good. Thanks.
You alright?


----------



## Redline (Nov 6, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> When a Sanji fanboy wanna smash a Nami fangirl.


That also apply to Zorofanfanboys looking to smash mihawk lul...change Stick with swords and there you have It.... XD


----------



## DeVision (Nov 6, 2022)




----------



## Soca (Nov 6, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I'm doing good. Thanks.
> You alright?



ye ye for the time being



MO said:


> get into this other classic as well.


Nice song. I think she was one of my first few white girl crushes coming up lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MO (Nov 6, 2022)

Soca said:


> ye ye for the time being
> 
> 
> Nice song. I think she was one of my first few white girl crushes coming up lol.


who were the others?


----------



## KBD (Nov 6, 2022)

Wordle 506 3/6





effortless, lets hope the rest of my day is as well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 6, 2022)

Nov 7th 2022... Like wtf! Where have the time went?


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 6, 2022)

Redline said:


> That also apply to Zorofanfanboys looking to smash mihawk lul...change Stick with swords and there you have It.... XD


How to spot a fanboy?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 6, 2022)

Happy Bday @Typhon and @Viper!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Shanks (Nov 7, 2022)

Happy birthday  !!!


----------



## Sinoka (Nov 7, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## January (Nov 7, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 7, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Happy birthday  !!!


Seven up! A nice soda drink which i prefer to Sprite...ever try It?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soca (Nov 8, 2022)

MO said:


> who were the others?


let's see when I was like 10 it started with piper from charmed 



then jessica alba from dark angel



and hilary duff from lizzy mcguire

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 8, 2022)

Where are the Sanji (“Virgins”) fanboys?


----------



## Redline (Nov 8, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Where are the Sanji (“Virgins”) fanboys?


Dunno..somewhere alongside zoro Virgin stans i suppose


----------



## Redline (Nov 8, 2022)

Soca said:


> let's see when I was like 10 it started with piper from charmed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


3 beauty and One Beast... XD


----------



## Shanks (Nov 8, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


>


----------



## Shanks (Nov 8, 2022)

My job is getting worst.... why did I change 3 months ago? Bruh.....

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> My job is getting worst.... why did I change 3 months ago? Bruh.....


 the grass is always greener for you on the other side isn't it?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 8, 2022)

KBD said:


> the grass is always greener for you on the other side isn't it?


Don't even have fucken grass left

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Don't even have fucken grass left

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 8, 2022)

Happy Bday @Starrk!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Nov 8, 2022)

Shanks said:


> My job is getting worst.... why did I change 3 months ago? Bruh.....


Shit happen mate...at least you gave It a try....
I usually change job every 4/5 years lol
Some even before expecially if i start thinking about monday on Friday....that for me means its about time i quit


----------



## Redline (Nov 8, 2022)

@Shanks  u gotta take the matter in your hands....
Homegrown weed ita the solution To never run out...then if you wanna make oil or ash out of It let me know and i Will tell you how


----------



## Redline (Nov 8, 2022)

Soca said:


> let's see when I was like 10 it started with piper from charmed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soca where Is my big boobs gift? XD

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 9, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 9, 2022)

Redline said:


> @Shanks  u gotta take the matter in your hands....
> Homegrown weed ita the solution To never run out...then if you wanna make oil or ash out of It let me know and i Will tell you how


Wait, I can't remember what we talk about here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 9, 2022)



Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 9, 2022)

Happy Bday @KyuubiFan!

Reactions: Like 3 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 10, 2022)

Happy Bday @Reddot4!

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 2


----------



## Beast (Nov 10, 2022)

I wonder what deserves my 20K th post

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DeVision (Nov 10, 2022)

Beast said:


> I wonder what deserves my 20K th post



What was it?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Beast (Nov 10, 2022)

DeVision said:


> What was it?


In the battledome, playing antagonist!
Doing what I do best

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Perrin (Nov 10, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Wait, I can't remember what we talk about here.


Maybe we come here to moan and seek solace from other members. Anything a bit heavy going down in life atm for u Shanks?

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 12, 2022)

Dice roll time


----------



## Soca (Nov 13, 2022)




----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 14, 2022)

How's everyone doing?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 14, 2022)

You know? If Brook had an account at MAL, *""* would be his favorite anime. He would simply give it a 10/10.


----------



## jesusus (Nov 14, 2022)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> How's everyone doing?


Good, how about you, Laru?


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 14, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Good, how about you, Laru?


Goodish. Thanks for asking Maru.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 14, 2022)

Happy Bday @Redline 

Have a gd day and hope u come back soon

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 16, 2022)

@MO 


Here's some strip club music  

Mummy don't know daddy's getting hot, at the body shop, doing somethin' unholy 
He sat back while she's dropping it, she be popping it, yeah, she put it down slowly 
Ohhhhhh, he left his kids at, hoooome, so he can get that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MO (Nov 16, 2022)

Soca said:


> @MO
> 
> 
> Here's some strip club music
> ...


Lol I've heard this already on TikTok. It's pretty good but not my favorite Sam Smith song. I really liked his first album.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soca (Nov 16, 2022)

MO said:


> Lol I've heard this already on TikTok. It's pretty good but not my favorite Sam Smith song. I really liked his first album.


ooo you be on the sexy side of tiktok eh. I understand

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Nov 16, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Gledania (Nov 16, 2022)

@Firo
Heyooo bro.

From the one you like the most to the one you like the less :
Luffy Zoro Sanji Law Kidd Jimbei


Go ahead

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Firo (Nov 16, 2022)

Gledania said:


> @Firo
> Heyooo bro.
> 
> From the one you like the most to the one you like the less :
> ...


Law
Sanji/Zoro
Luffy
Jinbei
Kid


----------



## Gledania (Nov 16, 2022)

Firo said:


> Law
> Sanji/Zoro
> Luffy
> Jinbei
> Kid


You like Sanji and Zoro more than Kid ? 

I'm surprised you didn't add drake just to throw a jab at me :kappa


----------



## January (Nov 16, 2022)

3650 Days of PUre Unsatiated Addiction​

10 years of OL addiction trophy


----------



## Firo (Nov 16, 2022)

Gledania said:


> You like Sanji and Zoro more than Kid ?
> 
> I'm surprised you didn't add drake just to throw a jab at me :kappa


Drake is a bum.  Kid is meme worthy but still has potential


----------



## Gledania (Nov 16, 2022)

@Firo ?


----------



## Firo (Nov 16, 2022)

Edited.


----------



## Gledania (Nov 16, 2022)

Firo said:


> Edited.


what if oda make him and smoker admirals by EoS


----------



## Firo (Nov 16, 2022)

Gledania said:


> what if oda make him and smoker admirals by EoS


That wouldn’t change anything. Dude switched sides like 4 times and kept getting folded.


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 16, 2022)

Happy Bday @Etherborn!

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 16, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @Etherborn!



Thanks! Much appreciated.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Firo (Nov 16, 2022)

Etherborn said:


> Thanks! Much appreciated.


Happy birthday

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 17, 2022)

Why are you all the kids into these stuff now?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Nov 17, 2022)

Etherborn said:


> Thanks! Much appreciated.


Happy birthday to the ethermade samurai 

Will you receive a cake from the ether realm ?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 17, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Happy birthday to the ethermade samurai
> 
> Will you receive a cake from the ether realm ?



But of course! The most _quintessential_ of cakes.


----------



## Gledania (Nov 17, 2022)

Etherborn said:


> But of course! The most _quintessential_ of cakes.


I guess one slice of it would allow me to become a transcendant being 

Give me a bit of it ,I shall become a transcendent samurai like you. I think I'm fully ready.


----------



## Etherborn (Nov 17, 2022)

Gledania said:


> I guess one slice of it would allow me to become a transcendant being
> 
> Give me a bit of it ,I shall become a transcendent samurai like you. I think I'm fully ready.



Yeah sure, I’ll just have the order ready at a Fifth Element Bakery near you. Once it leaves that realm it’s as perishable as any other cake.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 17, 2022)

Where is a…um… a… what was my question again?


----------



## Gledania (Nov 17, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Where is a…um… a… what was my question again?


Where is the meat ?

In my stomach.

Poor you. You should have made a better work at hidding your food

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Nov 17, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2022)

@Ryuzaki did you buy the moderator position for $220?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## jesusus (Nov 18, 2022)

@KBD @Mickey Mouse you guys partying at the Clubhouse?


----------



## Ryuzaki (Nov 18, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Ryuzaki did you buy the moderator position for $220?


Nah fam, I've always been a moderator for a number of years now, I'd like to think maybe 6 or 7?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2022)

Ryuzaki said:


> Nah fam, I've always been a moderator for a number of years now, I'd like to think maybe 6 or 7?


Oic... Just checking to see if it's possible to bribe MBxx... Asking for a friend

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Nov 18, 2022)

I would've liked to have gotten that golden den den mushi. Hold and feel what it's like to order a Buster Call


----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2022)

Yamato said:


> I would've liked to have gotten that golden den den mushi. Hold and feel what it's like to order a Buster Call


You want Putin's power?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Nov 18, 2022)

Perhaps


----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Perhaps


First city to buster call?


----------



## Yamato (Nov 18, 2022)

Shanks said:


> First city to buster call?


That's a hard choice


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 18, 2022)

Happy Bday @PureWIN and @Silver!

Reactions: Friendly 3


----------



## Shanks (Nov 18, 2022)

Happy Birthday @Silver

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 19, 2022)

Happy-Birthday!! @Silver

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 19, 2022)

Happy Bday @KaiserWombat!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## January (Nov 21, 2022)

Why people dropping JJK?


----------



## DeVision (Nov 21, 2022)

January said:


> Why people dropping JJK?



Why people starting JJK is the better question.


----------



## aiyanah (Nov 21, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Oic... Just checking to see if it's possible to bribe MBxx... Asking for a friend


very possible. there was like 4 admins that bought their positions here a few years ago.
one wonders if they've had the account names changed or the accounts have been hard deleted.


----------



## Perrin (Nov 21, 2022)

Perrin needs a cyber hug

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 21, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Perrin needs a cyber hug


Why?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 21, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Perrin needs a cyber hug

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 21, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Why?


Don't worry, he's rich...just do it.


*Spoiler*: __ 



J/k

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 21, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Don't worry, he's rich...just do it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Perrin (Nov 21, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Why?


Busy work, busy home Lurko, money dont solve everything shanks, plus im only doctor rich not mega rich

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Lurko (Nov 21, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Busy work, busy home Lurko, money dont solve everything shanks, plus im only doctor rich not mega rich


DOCTOR.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Nov 21, 2022)

THE WAN PISS IS REAL.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## January (Nov 21, 2022)

January said:


> Why people dropping JJK?


@Light D Lamperouge any clues?


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 21, 2022)

January said:


> Why people dropping JJK?


Now I see why some if not most people hate CBR. What kind of retard hired ANOTHER retard to write such article as this? No wonder journalism is in hell shit hole.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 22, 2022)

January said:


> @Light D Lamperouge any clues?


No idea. The manga arcs are awesome. Maybe people are waiting for the anime to cover them. Gege's art is a bit messy at times. Could be the reason.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2022)

Let's go


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2022)

Again


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2022)

Still average... Again


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2022)

Hmmmm... Again


----------



## Shanks (Nov 22, 2022)

That's alot of 620~... Again

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 23, 2022)

Again, let's go 620~


----------



## jesusus (Nov 23, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Busy work, busy home Lurko, money dont solve everything shanks, plus im only doctor rich not mega rich


Have a Base Hug :basehug


ArabianLuffy said:


> Now I see why some if not most people hate CBR. What kind of retard hired ANOTHER retard to write such article as this? No wonder journalism is in hell shit hole.


Modern journalism is maliciously terrible, every article title purposely sounds like clickbait, I can't even tell if the writers are genuinely retarded or not. Same with YouTube videos really. It all happens when the priority becomes "how do I get people to click on this" over actually caring about the content you are writing about. This is what happens when the internet gets more mainstream, you get lead-sniffing tiktok-IQ clowns from Norm E. Society running every corner of it

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 23, 2022)

Happy Bday @cry77!

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## jesusus (Nov 23, 2022)

Dice roll


----------



## Yamato (Nov 24, 2022)

Wish we had these in the US

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## January (Nov 24, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 24, 2022)

Great picture ruined by having Yamato there


----------



## Yamato (Nov 24, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Nov 24, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Great picture ruined by having Yamato there


It’s not about the crew but the people who reacted when they heard the ambition.

Even Sunny-go reacted


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 24, 2022)

January said:


> It’s not about the crew but the people who reacted when they heard the ambition.
> 
> Even Sunny-go reacted


The Sunny is apart of the crew

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gledania (Nov 25, 2022)

@Mihawk  wait ... your character is a man ???


----------



## Mihawk (Nov 25, 2022)

Gledania said:


> @Mihawk  wait ... your character is a man ???



Yeah should be


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)

someone help me spam pics.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)

@Redline @January @Unresponsive @everyone

Come and finish this thread off.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Incognitos (Nov 25, 2022)

Every time I go to the Cafe I find myself appreciating the mods here even more. What a liberal circle jerk.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)

All you 7 lurkers, come help finish this thread off.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Incognitos (Nov 25, 2022)

Shanks said:


> All you 7 lurkers, come help finish this thread off.


I don't finish anything off. NNN is almost over

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)

@Incognitos  spam kid pics.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Incognitos (Nov 25, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Incognitos  spam kid pics.


I have no kid pics


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> I have no kid pics


Find them on Google.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Incognitos (Nov 25, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Find them on Google.


I'm not looking up kid pics on google

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> I'm not looking up kid pics on google


"kid one piece",,, lol


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 25, 2022)

Happy Bday @Frosch!

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)

200 pictures a day and I'll finish this thread in a week. This could work


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)

Alibaba Saluja said:


> Current name: Alibaba Saluja
> 
> Requested name: 青月光
> 
> Thanks in advance



No one can ever tag baba again.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 25, 2022)

Shanks said:


> No one can ever tag baba again.


except me


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> except me


Going the extra mile to copy the username and then tag doesn't count.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)

This is harder than expected.


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Nov 25, 2022)

A mans dream never dies


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 25, 2022)

Hmm... I'm gonna go an watch/catch up on One Punch Man.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheTwelfthKenpachi (Nov 26, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Incognitos  spam kid pics.


...Huh?...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 26, 2022)

Shanks said:


> No one can ever tag baba again.



Just according to keikaku.

Also I need to take off this icon. Snake from MGS?

Sailor Moon and winning love by daylight is where its at.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gledania (Nov 26, 2022)

青月光 said:


> Just according to keikaku.
> 
> Also I need to take off this icon. Snake from MGS?
> 
> Sailor Moon and winning love by daylight is where its at.


who the heck are u


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 26, 2022)

Gledania said:


> who the heck are u



Alibaba Saluja


----------



## Gledania (Nov 26, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Alibaba Saluja


So basically your mom


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 26, 2022)

Gledania said:


> who the heck are u


----------



## Shanks (Nov 26, 2022)

青月光 said:


> Sailor Moon and winning love by daylight is where its at.


Sure thing. I'll help.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 26, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Sure thing. I'll help.



Thanks man. I appreciate it.

How've you been doing?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 26, 2022)

青月光 said:


> How've you been doing?


New work, busy life and what not. 

You?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 26, 2022)

Just caught up to One Punch Man.... Bruh, I was on edge literally for 40 chapters in a row. That is how you should write a shonuen.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 27, 2022)

The little pink haired girl that was always with Kenpachi was his sword the whole time


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 27, 2022)

Shanks said:


> New work, busy life and what not.
> 
> You?



Still the same. Going around here and there on vacations. Still same job.

This place is dead though I see.


----------



## Captain Quincy (Nov 27, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> The little pink haired girl that was always with Kenpachi was his sword the whole time


I thought you had already read the final arc?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 27, 2022)

青月光 said:


> This place is dead though I see.


Lots of lurkers though

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 27, 2022)

I predict 4+ people will lurk within the next 5 mins


----------



## Captain Quincy (Nov 27, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I predict 4+ people will lurk within the next 5 mins


3

so close but yet so far 

Now may I recommend you a masterful anime?


----------



## Shanks (Nov 27, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> 3
> 
> so close but yet so far
> 
> Now may I recommend you a masterful anime?


4 now.... just 15 mins late

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I predict 4+ people will lurk within the next 5 mins


----------



## Mysticreader (Nov 28, 2022)

Happy Bday @JIELDRETTO!


----------



## MrPopo (Nov 28, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> I thought you had already read the final arc?


I was reading the final arc weekly but dropped it can't remember a thing that happens

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 28, 2022)

Can Cyclone shot really happen if one tried it in real life?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Can Cyclone shot really happen if one tried it in real life?


Tl;dr 

Next


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2022)

Getting tired of this new job... I thought I landed a good work from home gig, but it turns out to be the worst job in the pass 15 years  

Incompetent team... I didn't hire any of them. Everyone in my current team is at least a tier below my last team..  

This one girl weekly output... I can do in 1 day.

My VP (manager) already left the company. Now I have to do part of his job also  

Currently reporting to the Global CoO... Very difficult to get a hold of him. 

Bunch of other bullshit... 

Can't really run anywhere right now due to the wife been 5 months pregnant and not to mention recession next year.

Reactions: Friendly 4


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Nov 28, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Nov 28, 2022)

Too long, he didn't read, too long, he did write.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## January (Nov 28, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Incognitos (Nov 28, 2022)

Apparently the Cafe is just a place where people in anime pfps have subtle race wars Holy shit. I've seen more nuanced discussions from legionnaires about zkk.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Shanks (Nov 28, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Getting tired of this new job... I thought I landed a good work from home gig, but it turns out to be the worst job in the pass 15 years
> 
> Incompetent team... I didn't hire any of them. Everyone in my current team is at least a tier below my last team..
> 
> ...


Another senior manager resigned today... Ahh fuck my Marketing team is going to trash.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Perrin (Nov 29, 2022)

Been to Manchester and back today @Delta Shell the roads are chockablock, wasnt even rush hour


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 29, 2022)

What happened to Mickey?


----------



## January (Nov 29, 2022)

.


青月光 said:


> What happened to Mickey?


Lost a bet, he’s in alley

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Nov 29, 2022)

January said:


> .
> 
> Lost a bet, he’s in alley



That gambling addiction of his gonna make Disney go bankrupt one day

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Nov 29, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Been to Manchester and back today @Delta Shell the roads are chockablock, wasnt even rush hour


Ah no way man, where from again mate? Shout me if you ever get more than a flying visit (although I'm currently away).

Traffic In and around Manny has been disgusting recently.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Frosch (Nov 29, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @Frosch!



Thank you

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Nov 30, 2022)

Yo, can someone message Elon to buy NF? We need to stop this censorship and thread closing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Nov 30, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Nov 30, 2022)

:smdondraper


----------



## Shanks (Nov 30, 2022)




----------



## Yamato (Nov 30, 2022)

I got Sand Sand Fruit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lurko (Nov 30, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> Ah no way man, where from again mate? Shout me if you ever get more than a flying visit (although I'm currently away).
> 
> Traffic In and around Manny has been disgusting recently.


How dare you.


----------



## Delta Shell (Dec 1, 2022)

Lurko said:


> How dare you.


I'm unfortunately back in the UK now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 1, 2022)

Yamato said:


> I got Sand Sand Fruit


I got Cat Cat model Leopard, based Lucci


----------



## Lurko (Dec 1, 2022)

Delta Shell said:


> I'm unfortunately back in the UK now

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 1, 2022)

Happy Bday @青月光 and @Cliffiffillite44428!

Reactions: Like 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Cyas (Dec 1, 2022)

Yamato said:


> I got Sand Sand Fruit


Somehow I got the Gomu Gomu no mi.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 1, 2022)

青月光 said:


> What happened to Mickey?


I can only see him in my PM and Discord now


----------



## Shanks (Dec 1, 2022)

青月光 said:


> What happened to Mickey?


Also happy birthday. Eat MORE MEAT.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 1, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @青月光 and @Cliffiffillite44428!



Thanks my man.

One year older but still look looking like a teen

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 1, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Also happy birthday. Eat MORE MEAT.



Ahahah thanks.

I'm eating fish now so that's smth.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 1, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I can only see him in my PM and Discord now



This can't be.

Is @Mickey Mouse really not going to answer our prayers?


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 1, 2022)

Incognitos said:


> Apparently the Cafe is just a place where people in anime pfps have subtle race wars Holy shit. I've seen more nuanced discussions from legionnaires about zkk.


Then why do you keep going back

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 1, 2022)

the cafe must be a natural disaster after Ye's appearance with alex jones 
this is a far better step than i ever thought Ye could possibly make. full chaos.
let's see what breaks.


----------



## Incognitos (Dec 1, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Then why do you keep going back


To teach them how to love and not hate


----------



## Shanks (Dec 1, 2022)

青月光 said:


> This can't be.
> 
> Is @Mickey Mouse really not going to answer our prayers?


He asked to be section ban from OL so he won't see these tags.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 1, 2022)

Shanks said:


> He asked to be section ban from OL so he won't see these tags.



Wait what?

Who allowed this?

@Soca you should have banned his request to be banned


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 1, 2022)

i heard there was a party here



@Shanks better not be lying


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 1, 2022)

青月光 said:


> What happened to Mickey?


In a better place, my friend. In a better place. 

@Mickey Mouse​

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Shanks (Dec 1, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> i heard there was a party here
> 
> 
> 
> @Shanks better not be lying


It's the Chinese guy (or is it Korean?) wannabe birthday party, also know as Baba

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2022)

青月光 said:


> Wait what?
> 
> Who allowed this?
> 
> @Soca you should have banned his request to be banned


Happy Birthday.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## KBD (Dec 2, 2022)

whatever happened to chrolloseum

did I miss it while I was banned


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 2, 2022)

Light D Lamperouge said:


> Happy Birthday.



Thanks my man. Apreciate it


----------



## KBD (Dec 2, 2022)

stopped by the NBD today 

a truly magical place


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> whatever happened to chrolloseum
> 
> did I miss it while I was banned


Only 50M+ is invited this year. You can't see it.


----------



## KBD (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Only 50M+ is invited this year. You can't see it.


really?


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> stopped by the NBD today
> 
> a truly magical place


It's a special place for special people like that zamasufanboy


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> really?


No, lol


----------



## KBD (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> No, lol


so no chrollo or did I miss it


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> so no chrollo or did I miss it


No idea. No one Knows.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 2, 2022)

The lazy talker.


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 2, 2022)

Chrolloseum is being replaced this year by Bwin Football World Championship Cup bets.

Instead of intenet points we lose bet our hard earned money away


----------



## KBD (Dec 2, 2022)

青月光 said:


> Chrolloseum is being replaced this year by Bwin Football World Championship Cup bets.
> 
> Instead of intenet points we lose bet our hard earned money away


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

Now that @KBD  and baba is back, maybe we can revive this thread


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

Yo, @DeVision @January OLC Convo is back, let's party


----------



## KBD (Dec 2, 2022)

10k is also approaching 

we can usurp Disney


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

@Irene @Underworld Broker we need grills


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Irene @Underworld Broker we need grills


And by grills, I mean BBQ meat.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

@Light D Lamperouge @Triss  spam your dice here, lol


----------



## KBD (Dec 2, 2022)

I still haven't forgiven @Irene for betraying my trust in the character polls


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

@Unresponsive  feel free to spam this convo and tag people instead of spamming people's profile.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> I still haven't forgiven @Irene for betraying my trust in the character polls


Be a man and argue with her here,


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

Who else is there?


----------



## KBD (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Unresponsive  feel free to spam this convo and tag people instead of spamming people's profile.


lets not go too far

that heretic will desecrate this place and foul its sanctity

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> lets not go too far
> 
> that heretic will desecrate this place and foul its sanctity


It's cool. I've adopted him as my son now.


----------



## KBD (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Buy a man and argue with her here,





Shanks said:


> It's cool. I've adopted him as my son now.


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Unresponsive  feel free to spam this convo and tag people instead of spamming people's profile.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

We need fucken DBZ spam. Since Blade left, there have been a gap. @Soldierofficial wanna spam those fan arts here?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

KBD said:


>


*Be 

Lol


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> that heretic will desecrate this place and foul its sanctity


Let's not act like you haven't already accomplished that feat by simply existing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

@Oda Report  make one piece great again so Mickey can come back.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> *Be
> 
> Lol


I thought you were asking for me to purchase her a gigolo and then argue with her

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

@Mariko life's good?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> I thought you were asking for me to purchase her a gigolo and then argue with her


That's not a bad idea tbh


----------



## KBD (Dec 2, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Let's not act like you haven't already accomplished that feat by simply existing.


Im a holy man. If anything Im consecrating this hallowed ground.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

@Rinoa no need to posts here, just keep lurking and rep message people like you normally do  , so all the hoes will be encourage to post here

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

Recruiting people is hard work.


----------



## KBD (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> That's not a bad idea tbh


I think she was friends with babs. Perhaps I can just hire him  

I said NO AVOCADO ON THE TOAST, MAN WHORE - future Irene, possibly

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> Im a holy man. If anything Im consecrating this hallowed ground.


Holy men do not lie unless they're the pope. You only wrote 2 sentences and managed to lie not just once but twice. You truly are a kaido stan.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

@zoro  come here, we can wank Ace and Sabo and stuff. The Chinese guy that post here is also a hot girl.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> I said NO AVOCADO ON THE TOAST, MAN WHORE - future Irene, possibly


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 2, 2022)

Someone should fish Mickey out of the Alley


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Recruiting people is hard work.


It sure is, and I bet it's even worse with just one arm isn't it shanks.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

@Yamato this is your real home. Show us more of your holiday pics.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> I think she was friends with babs. Perhaps I can just hire him
> 
> I said NO AVOCADO ON THE TOAST, MAN WHORE - future Irene, possibly



Indeed.

"Friends"


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 2, 2022)

Well WG Mafia is dead and I'm playing a Mafia game here so might as well shitpost here for old time's sake


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

@Perrin are you a psychiatrist by any chance? These guys need your help.


----------



## Perrin (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Perrin are you a psychiatrist by any chance? These guys need your help.


Just a general doctor buddy, but i tend to help everyone


----------



## KBD (Dec 2, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Just a *general* doctor buddy, but i tend to help everyone




well this was the laziest joke in a while


----------



## KBD (Dec 2, 2022)

青月光 said:


> Indeed.
> 
> "Friends"


which part of man whore did you not understand

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

青月光 said:


> Someone should fish Mickey out of the Alley


Let's do this

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Perrin (Dec 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> well this was the laziest joke in a while


My military ranking would only be captain im afraid


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Just a general doctor buddy, but i tend to help everyone


Well, since you're the closet to a crazy OL mofo doctor, just give these guys some therapy session anyway


----------



## Perrin (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Well, since you're the closet to a crazy OL mofo doctor, just give these guys some therapy session anyway


I need it myself this week


----------



## Mariko (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Mariko life's good?



Asking that in 2022?

Reactions: Funny 2 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

Mariko said:


> Asking that in 2022?


@Unresponsive  is here to listen


----------



## Perrin (Dec 2, 2022)

Mariko said:


> Asking that in 2022?


Aint it true


----------



## KBD (Dec 2, 2022)

Perrin said:


> My military ranking would only be captain im afraid


some sort of infirmary rank thanks to you being a doctor or...


----------



## Perrin (Dec 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> some sort of infirmary rank thanks to you being a doctor or...


Yeah u get insta-captained


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

Okay, @Mariko is here. We got grills. Start inviting all the simps here. Let's see  

@Ekkologix we got grills, forget about mafia and come back


----------



## Perrin (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Okay, @Mariko is here. We got grills. Start inviting all the simps here. Let's see
> 
> @Ekkologix we got grills, forget about mafia and come back


Grills? What is this meaning


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

Oh, you too @Silver come join us. I wanna see who is the next person to reach Sailor hoe, you or Baba


----------



## KBD (Dec 2, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Yeah u get insta-captained


cheater


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

Yay 9 lurkers


----------



## Perrin (Dec 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> cheater


Well, we do learn alot about leadership, delegation, crisis management


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Unresponsive  is here to listen


great now I am some little excuse you could use to get what you want. It's not the first time you pulled of this stunt.


----------



## KBD (Dec 2, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Well, we do learn alot about leadership, delegation, crisis management


ayeee while I have my damn nuts in the snow digging a hole, diggy diggy hole, digging a hoooole  

my rank is certified cannon fodder


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> great now I am some little excuse you could use to get what you want. It's not the first time you pulled of this stunt.


I'm too busy.. and stuff. Ya need to work harder and keep our members entertained. Keep working hard and one day, you will get a promotion, young lad.


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I'm too busy.. and stuff. Ya need to work harder and keep our members entertained. Keep working hard and one day, you will get a promotion, young lad.


----------



## Perrin (Dec 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> ayeee while I have my damn nuts in the snow digging a hole, diggy diggy hole, digging a hoooole
> 
> my rank is certified cannon fodder


in fairness iv never been taught to dig a hole that way, unless this is a monet euphemism


----------



## KBD (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I'm too busy.. and stuff. Ya need to work harder and keep our members entertained. Keep working hard and one day, you will get a promotion, young lad.


he is trying to suck mickeys D. isney for all he's worth


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> he is trying to suck mickeys D. isney for all he's worth


I taught him well  

And be nice, KBD

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Okay, @Mariko is here. We got grills. Start inviting all the simps here. Let's see
> 
> @Ekkologix we got grills, forget about mafia and come back


imagine


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 2, 2022)

does @Mariko know im Go D. Usopp lol

i have vanished from this section for a long time


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> imagine


You even miss his birthday


----------



## Perrin (Dec 2, 2022)

Is it 2022 awards time yet?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Is it 2022 awards time yet?


Ahh yeah, OL members of the year. 

@Shrike @convict @A Optimistic  ?


----------



## KBD (Dec 2, 2022)

Perrin said:


> in fairness iv never been taught to dig a hole that way, unless this is a monet euphemism


no no, laying down mines is a lot of fun.


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 2, 2022)

青月光 said:


> Thanks my man. Apreciate it


is it really your birthday or is he pulling a @Mickey Mouse  on us?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Ahh yeah, OL members of the year.
> 
> @Shrike @convict @A Optimistic  ?


should be me. clearly. the mods themselves will vouch for me.


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 2, 2022)

this place needs a dice tourny or some OL games

@Shanks you got something in store? we can do another Ludo game or maybe a one piece mafia in OL


----------



## Perrin (Dec 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> should be me. clearly. the mods themselves will vouch for me.


Iv got a feeling im still the mod favourite but member of the year?
Unironically i think ShWanks has been a great addition.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> should be me. clearly. the mods themselves will vouch for me.


Are you a Zoro fan boy? No? NEXT!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Are you a Zoro fan boy? No? NEXT!


The mods are usoppbros

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Dec 2, 2022)

surely I was jesting. people hate my guts.



Perrin said:


> Iv got a feeling im still the mod favourite but member of the year?
> Unironically i think ShWanks has been a great addition.


brown noser!


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> surely I was jesting. people hate my guts.


"Most Ban 2022" 

Make this an award this year


----------



## KBD (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> "Most Ban 2022"
> 
> Make this an award this year


  I might actually have a slim chance

Redline should be retroactively decorated for every previous year though


----------



## Perrin (Dec 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> brown noser!


i think oda said usopp was from africa


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> "Most Ban 2022"
> 
> Make this an award this year


@Redline wins this


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Yo, @DeVision @January OLC Convo is back, let's party


Where was it?


----------



## Perrin (Dec 2, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> @Redline wins this


I dunno. Germa 66 had quite a number


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> I might actually have a slim chance
> 
> Redline should be retroactively decorated for every previous year though


do u get banned alot?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Where was it?


Dis old man eye sight is fading  

@Perrin he needs your help!


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> @Redline wins this


Well, maybe... But we have top 3 awards


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Dis old man eye sight is fading
> 
> @Perrin he needs your help!



Go screw some kangaroos you weirdo.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 2, 2022)

Perrin said:


> The mods are usoppbros


wasnt like that b4 but sure is better than them supporting sanji or zoro fans and being called unjust for it lol


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 2, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> is it really your birthday or is he pulling a @Mickey Mouse  on us?



It was yesterday.


----------



## KBD (Dec 2, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> do u get banned alot?


I just got back, I will probably be back in banhalla within a week


----------



## Perrin (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Dis old man eye sight is fading
> 
> @Perrin he needs your help!


On it.
Move the laptop closer!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Go screw some kangaroos you weirdo.


Temper problem also! Definately a sign of old age


----------



## Perrin (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Temper problem also! Definately a sign of old age


BPSD


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 2, 2022)

青月光 said:


> It was yesterday.


happy birthday lmao. how was your day?

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> I just got back, I will probably be back in banhalla within a week


what do u do lol


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

All you use bro better not miss my birthday also... I'ma get my gang of kangaroo bitches to kick your asses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 2, 2022)

青月光 said:


> It was yesterday.


congratulations baba chinese guy 

what did you have for cake? raisins?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> All you use bro better not miss my birthday also... I'm get my gang of kangaroo bitches to kick your asses.


we have mickey alarm to remind us


----------



## KBD (Dec 2, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> what do u do lol


rub soca the wrong way

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 2, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> happy birthday lmao. how was your day?



Thanks my man. Appreciate it.

Well it was... tiring   

Today was much better cause I was not working

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Perrin (Dec 2, 2022)

青月光 said:


> Thanks my man. Appreciate it.
> 
> Well it was... tiring
> 
> Today was much better cause I was not working


What do u do?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

Ekkologix said:


> we have mickey alarm to remind us


No, he's been slacking. Lucky we have @Mysticreader to fill that position now.

Reactions: Friendly 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

Perrin said:


> What do u do?


Running the biggest ecommerce apps in China and top 5 in the world. Hard work is hard.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> congratulations baba chinese guy
> 
> what did you have for cake? raisins?



Thanks.

It was nothing special tbh but one more year

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

@Ekkologix  it's true. Don't you tier specialist me!

Reactions: GODA 1 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Perrin (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Ekkologix  it's true. Don't you tier specialist me!


The indignity of this post, dont let him rile you! TS him back


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Temper problem also! Definately a sign of old age

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 2, 2022)

Perrin said:


> What do u do?



Hmm now I'm in customer support for a company and surprisingly I'm eaning more like this than when I was in quality or in the bank.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

DeVision said:


>


How's work, life these days? 

As hectic and fucked as mine?

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 2, 2022)

its 2022 and none still fully grasps the meaning of tier specialist lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> How's work, life these days?
> 
> As hectic and fucked as mine?




Yeah.. As you can see I'm rarely around.
But I have just 2 more weeks. Then I'm free for a month.

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Perrin (Dec 2, 2022)

青月光 said:


> Hmm now I'm in customer support for a company and surprisingly I'm eaning more like this than when I was in quality or in the bank.


U must be very supportive

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 2, 2022)

alright this was my contributions this year

see u guys next year

stay safe stay alive

Reactions: Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 2, 2022)

Guys! This is important! Is there any guy in FanVerse name's Scott?


----------



## Perrin (Dec 2, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Guys! This is important! Is there any guy in FanVerse name's Scott?


…
Why


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Guys! This is important! Is there any guy in FanVerse name's Scott?



@Gledania real name is Scott. You mean him?

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 2, 2022)

Id like to see babs in HR. 

"have you tried talking about your issues over pints of kombucha?"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Yeah.. As you can see I'm rarely around.
> But I have just 2 more weeks. Then I'm free for a month.


Having annual leave you can take is always rewarding. 

I do t even have enough because I'm saving it for March - April. 

Almost 2023....wow.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Perrin (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Having annual leave you can take is always rewarding.
> 
> I do t even have enough because I'm saving it for March - April.
> 
> Almost 2023....wow.


What do u do shanks? Brutal u havent got AL for 4 months

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Having annual leave you can take is always rewarding.
> 
> I do t even have enough because I'm saving it for March - April.
> 
> Almost 2023....wow.



I have 23 more free days this year. 
+40ish overhours. That's 5 more days.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Perrin (Dec 2, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I have 23 more free days this year.
> +40ish overhours. That's 5 more days.


Well. There are only 29 days left this year and u have 28 of them off…

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

Perrin said:


> What do u do shanks? Brutal u havent got AL for 4 months


I have it, but wanna save as much as possible for 'maternity leave' next year. 

Work in Digital Acquisition.. i.e using Google, Facebook, etc to make my boss a billionaire and I get nothing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 2, 2022)

Perrin said:


> …
> Why


See the reply below. 


DeVision said:


> @Gledania real name is Scott. You mean him?


Welp... if you say so. 
===
@Gledania

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 2, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Well. There are only 29 days left this year and u have 28 of them off…



Weekends, Christmas, New Years doesn't count.


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 2, 2022)

I'll take Ekko's example and disappear into Valhalla

See you next time ladies and gentlemen

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 2, 2022)

Perrin said:


> …
> Why


so we are zeroing in on your secret identity! 

A posh doctor Scott from the UK. There can't be that many, can there

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 2, 2022)

青月光 said:


> I'll take Ekko's example and disappear into Valhalla
> 
> See you next time ladies and gentlemen

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

青月光 said:


> I'll take Ekko's example and disappear into Valhalla
> 
> See you next time ladies and gentlemen


New party starting in 14 hours though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Light D Lamperouge @Triss  spam your dice here, lol


Lel.


----------



## Perrin (Dec 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> so we are zeroing in on your secret identity!
> 
> A posh doctor Scott from the UK. There can't be that many, can there


Posh?


----------



## KBD (Dec 2, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Posh?


I distantly remember asking you about what kind of hot chocolate you had in the house, and I then noted it sounded pretty posh - to which you replied that you are fairly posh. 

 well I suppose any doctor could be considered as much

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Perrin (Dec 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> I distantly remember asking you about what kind of hot chocolate you had in the house, and I then noted it sounded pretty posh - to which you replied that you are fairly posh.
> 
> well I suppose any doctor could be considered as much


Nope ur right hotel chocolat odd kinda posh

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

Practicing for the big match with Mickey


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

Ahhh... yes, get the bad luck out of the way first

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

青月光 said:


> Hmm now I'm in customer support for a company and surprisingly I'm eaning more like this than when I was in quality or in the bank.


Back in Hong Kong, I was making shit tone working in customer support buy taking bribe also

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 2, 2022)

Happy Bday @Morgan!


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 2, 2022)

青月光 said:


> Thanks my man.
> 
> One year older but still look looking like a teen

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> No, he's been slacking. Lucky we have @Mysticreader to fill that position now.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> should be me. clearly. the mods themselves will vouch for me.


I've been bribing the mods with my kindness for days now.
I'll make sure you don't get that award


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 2, 2022)

KBD said:


> he is trying to suck mickeys D. isney for all he's worth


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> No, he's been slacking. Lucky we have @Mysticreader to fill that position now.


Why are you even doing this


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Why are you even doing this


Why am i doing what?


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Why am i doing what?


spamming this place and asking for help like a hobo who is addicted to money


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> spamming this place and asking for help like a hobo who is addicted to money


For a start, I wasn't asking


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> spamming this place and asking for help like a hobo who is addicted to money


And secondly, sit back down, and do your job!


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> spamming this place and asking for help like a hobo who is addicted to money


As for the answer... That's what I do.


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> And secondly, sit back down, and do your job!


do what job noob


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> do what job noob


Dis ^ (use bro) growing some hairy balls today


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Dis ^ (use bro) growing some hairy balls today


Oh yeah I forgot to ask but did your left arm grow back?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Oh yeah I forgot to ask but did your left arm grow back?


No, I just need my big CoC.


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> No, I just need my big CoC.


Small armed man


----------



## zoro (Dec 2, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @zoro  come here, we can wank Ace and Sabo and stuff. The Chinese guy that post here is also a hot girl.


The two things I like most in life

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2022)

zoro said:


> The two things I like most in life


Hope all is well, mate. In this day and age, it should be pretty easy to find a job.


----------



## KBD (Dec 3, 2022)

Ramen for breakfast

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 3, 2022)

KBD said:


> Ramen for breakfast


Real Japanese ramen, like what Naruto eat at the bar, or just cheap ass two mins noodle?


----------



## KBD (Dec 3, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Real Japanese ramen, like what Naruto eat at the bar, or just cheap ass two mins noodle?


Neither really. But cheap ass is probably closer to home. Boiled some noodles added broth and some condiments. 

But a ramen shop noodle you'd have to have more shit on there and you'd have to prepare the broth for days. 

Not entirely out of the question but then you'd probably want to essentially run your own small ramen shop at home and keep making it every day so you build up the key ingredient ~ the broth. 

Well yeah you could make your own noodles but I ain't doing that shit.  and yes, because it's beyond my expertise.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 3, 2022)

KBD said:


> Neither really. But cheap ass is probably closer to home. Boiled some noodles added broth and some condiments.
> 
> But a ramen shop noodle you'd have to have more shit on there and you'd have to prepare the broth for days.
> 
> ...


Well, real Japanese ramen is always better, but it's not out of the question make good 2 mins noodle.

I normally like to buy frozen beef ball and fishball and then boil them up and eat it with Korean Ramen.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 3, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Well, real Japanese ramen is always better, but it's not out of the question make good 2 mins noodle.
> 
> I normally like to buy frozen beef ball and fishball and then boil them up and eat it with Korean Ramen.


yeah you can get good fast noodles if you just have some nice ingredients.  that's basically what I went for here its supposed to be breakfast, and Im faaaar too lazy to do any real work before said breakfast. 

used some pork fillet slices this time, but the idea of trying it with pulled pork for supreme laziness is brewing in my mind


----------



## Lurko (Dec 3, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Rinoa no need to posts here, just keep lurking and rep message people like you normally do  , so all the hoes will be encourage to post here


Rin is the biggest lurker this whole time..


----------



## Shanks (Dec 3, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2 | Lewd 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 3, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 3, 2022)




----------



## KBD (Dec 3, 2022)

a new avy from this? 

Rob Lucci is a beast


----------



## Lurko (Dec 3, 2022)

KBD said:


> a new avy from this?
> 
> Rob Lucci is a beast


----------



## DeVision (Dec 3, 2022)

Is @Flame alive or did they vax him to death?

Speaking of vax..... I still didn't find out which fucking scum of a mod banned me from the corona thread. I wonder if that fucker is still alive. Hope not.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 3, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Is @Flame alive or did they vax him to death?
> 
> Speaking of vax..... I still didn't find out which fucking scum of a mod banned me from the corona thread. I wonder if that fucker is still alive. Hope not.



I miss @girafarig

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 3, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I miss @girafarig

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 3, 2022)



Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 3, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 3, 2022)

I listened to this and now its in my recommended


----------



## Nello (Dec 3, 2022)

KBD said:


> I listened to this and now its in my recommended


You're welcome buddy


----------



## KBD (Dec 3, 2022)

Nello said:


> You're welcome buddy


gee, thanks. 

how's the Buggy cosplay coming along?




I expect something like this from you but sexier (not going to be difficult, she's a woman and really can't tap into the unlimited reserves of raw sexual energy inherent within Buggy's character like man can ) by the end of the year.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 3, 2022)

KBD said:


> gee, thanks.
> 
> how's the Buggy cosplay coming along?
> 
> ...


When did I agree to this and why are you trying to turn me on with these pictures


----------



## KBD (Dec 3, 2022)

Nello said:


> When did I agree to this and why are you trying to turn me on with these pictures





Nello said:


> Nobody ever asks to see my sexy Buggy cosplay


you think Id forget something like this? 

Think again

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 3, 2022)

KBD said:


> you think Id forget something like this?
> 
> Think again


 I appreciate that

One day when i'm travelling again i'd like to meet up with some OLers and do some super scuffed group cosplays


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 3, 2022)

danger!


----------



## Nello (Dec 3, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> danger!


I've met NFers before. I think weebs are probably the least dangerous people you can meet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 3, 2022)

Nello said:


> I've met NFers before. I think weebs are probably the least dangerous people you can meet


not the people, the content.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 3, 2022)

Morning. Everyone, please give me money today. At least 7 figures each, please.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 3, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 3, 2022)

Interesting China already have Robo taxi. I thought Tesla is the only one who can do it and it's probably a few years away?


----------



## KBD (Dec 3, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 3, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Interesting China already have Robo taxi. I thought Tesla is the only one who can do it and it's probably a few years away?


It's been around for a while but it's only in limited areas, like the center of certain cities that the cars have been especially trained for and that have mostly standard roads


----------



## Santoryu (Dec 3, 2022)

KBD said:


>



How can she slap!???


----------



## Nello (Dec 3, 2022)

Santoryu said:


> How can she slap!???


Some questions are beyond science


----------



## MO (Dec 3, 2022)

@Soca

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 3, 2022)

Santoryu said:


> How can she slap!???


How can you slap her? Bloody bastard!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 3, 2022)

MO said:


> @Soca


yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Dec 3, 2022)

Soca said:


> yes


In my old-school R&B bag right now.


----------



## Soca (Dec 3, 2022)

MO said:


> In my old-school R&B bag right now.


I'm in the opposite. Old school crunk music

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 3, 2022)

@Freechoice 
Take care of soca


----------



## MO (Dec 3, 2022)

Soca said:


> I'm in the opposite. Old school crunk music


crunk? like lil jon?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MO (Dec 3, 2022)

@Shanks How the hell do you have 300m rep? You were at like 100m not long ago.


----------



## Soca (Dec 3, 2022)

MO said:


> crunk? like lil jon?


yuh and more


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 3, 2022)

Shanks said:


> All you use bro better not miss my birthday also... I'ma get my gang of kangaroo bitches to kick your asses.





Shanks said:


> New party starting in 14 hours though





Shanks said:


> Morning. Everyone, please give me money today. At least 7 figures each, please.



Happy Bday @Shanks 



Hope you have a fantastic day ahead celebrating

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 3, 2022)

MO said:


> @Shanks How the hell do you have 300m rep? You were at like 100m not long ago.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 3, 2022)

Happy birthday @Shanks

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 3, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @Shanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you have a fantastic day ahead celebrating


Thanks again


Lurko said:


> Happy birthday @Shanks


Thanks mate.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 3, 2022)

MO said:


> @Shanks How the hell do you have 300m rep? You were at like 100m not long ago.


I know right, should have been 500M by now  

I blame it on supply chain issues, Putin war and China COVID lockdown. Inflation is strong here:


----------



## MO (Dec 4, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I know right, should have been 500M by now
> 
> I blame it on supply chain issues, Putin war and China COVID lockdown. Inflation is strong here:


me and you are now in a rep circle. Rep me.   





Happy Birthday btw! hope you have a lovely day.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 4, 2022)

MO said:


> Happy Birthday btw! hope you have a lovely day.


Thank you


----------



## KBD (Dec 4, 2022)

Happy birthday @Shanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 4, 2022)

have a good one, paint a kangaroo like they were one of your french ladies 



crack open a fosters, and all the other things available to enjoying a birthday in Australia.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> Happy birthday @Shanks


Thanks mate


KBD said:


> have a good one, paint a kangaroo like they were one of your french ladies
> 
> 
> 
> crack open a fosters, and all the other things available to enjoying a birthday in Australia.


It always cracks me up with some mention "Foster". We don't ever drink that here... like never. I think they export this shit that no body wants


----------



## KBD (Dec 4, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Thanks mate
> 
> It always cracks me up with some mention "Foster". We don't ever drink that here... like never. I think they export this shit that no body wants


I think they most probably produce it with a license around the world - but I see. I thought that it must be at least a semi popular cheap lager over there. Look at me, having become a victim of marketing yet again.  

what the heck are you going to tell me next, you guys don't go to work in kangaroo pouches and don't listen to 'down under' by men at work at all the parties? 

Are you sure you are in Australia and not in New Zealand by mistake?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2022)

Fouk you you australian scum.

Happy birthday and all the best friendo.    
@Shanks

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 4, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Fouk you you australian scum.


I'm Asian btw 



DeVision said:


> Happy birthday and all the best friendo.
> @Shanks


Thanks mate

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> I think they most probably produce it with a license around the world - but I see. I thought that it must be at least a semi popular cheap lager over there.


Na, bro, even the homeless hobby don't want that shit  



KBD said:


> Look at me, having become a victim of marketing yet again.
> 
> what the heck are you going to tell me next, you guys don't go to work in kangaroo pouches and don't listen to 'down under' by men at work at all the parties?



We totally do those

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 4, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I'm Asian btw



Now you have even a small dick?
Damn. If being australian wasn't punishment enough.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 4, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Now you have even a small dick?
> Damn. If being australian wasn't punishment enough.


Tots.. that why I needed this massive CoC in OP and NF to keep my sanity


----------



## Shanks (Dec 4, 2022)

Feel my massive Asian Yonkou Top 1 CoC

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 4, 2022)

Shanks said:


> We totally do those


phew, and here I thought everything I knew about Australia was a lie. 

what else what else... Ayers Rock, didgeridoos and the coral reef. The capital is Melbourne, I suppose Sydney would be the central city though? 

THERE, CRUMBLE UNDERNEATH MY OVERWHELMING WISDOM BIRTHDAYBOY. I COULD DECODE YOUR ENTIRE PERSONALITY WITH MY DEEP KNOWLEDGE AND UNDERSTANDING OF AUSTRALIA. 

My gift to you is not exposing your eucalyptus smoking habits, so be at ease

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 4, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Now you have even a small dick?
> Damn. If being australian wasn't punishment enough.


unlike us eurochads who get to listen to BIG IN JAPAN by Alphaville  while rubbing one out to hentais

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> phew, and here I thought everything I knew about Australia was a lie.
> 
> what else what else... Ayers Rock, didgeridoos and the coral reef. The capital is Melbourne, I suppose Sydney would be the central city though?
> 
> ...


 

Pretty cool country with basically no natural disaster (in Sydney at least), multicultural society, extremely high cost of living and salary.

Booze is pretty good overall also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 4, 2022)

Shanks said:


> At least 7 figures each, please.



 n!gga what


----------



## Shanks (Dec 4, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> n!gga what


 what


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 4, 2022)

Shanks said:


> what


I can't give you a million rep let alone a million dollars.


----------



## KBD (Dec 4, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> I can't give you a million rep let alone a million dollars.


how about a million Zimbabwean dollars


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> how about a million Zimbabwean dollars


I can't even afford air and you think I'll be able to give him 3140$


----------



## KBD (Dec 4, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> I can't even afford air and you think I'll be able to give him 3140$


of course you can't. Air is a commodity that would be wasted on you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> of course you can't. Air is a commodity that would be wasted on you


no u


----------



## KBD (Dec 4, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> no u


no actually, the air of this world is too cheap for me so that's why I brought my own


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> no actually, the air of this world is too cheap for me so that's why I brought my own


You brought your own air. 
So you pay a lot and you get air but you also get the money back since you're paying  yourself.
It's basically free making you the poorest one out of all of us you freebie.


----------



## KBD (Dec 4, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> You brought your own air.
> So you pay a lot and you get air but you also get the money back since you're paying  yourself.
> It's basically free making you the poorest one out of all of us you freebie.


I was referring to smoking you bellend


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> I was referring to smoking you bellend


keep that up and yo ass isn't going to be using air.


----------



## KBD (Dec 4, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> keep that up and yo ass isn't going to be using air.


I ain't blowing it out of my ass, unlike you


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 4, 2022)

KBD said:


> I ain't blowing it out of my ass, unlike you


noob


----------



## Shanks (Dec 4, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> I can't give you a million rep let alone a million dollars.


It's the thought that counts


----------



## Shanks (Dec 4, 2022)

@Unresponsive


----------



## KBD (Dec 4, 2022)

@jesusus did you notice the clubhouse had been closed? 

worry not! I pmd Mickey "what the baseth?" and he said its opening again on monday. 

That's when we enter for free

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blueWaves (Dec 4, 2022)

France vs England is going to be insane. One hell of a matchup right there at the World Cup.


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 4, 2022)

Happy Bday @Amatérasu’s Son! Have a great day ahead

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 5, 2022)

Such a headache day... really no one cares about your mental health at work. Fuck people...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## KBD (Dec 5, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Such a headache day... really no one cares about your mental health at work. Fuck people...


Lucky you're not working with me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 5, 2022)

KBD said:


> Lucky you're not working with me


Should have have HR on speed dial

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 5, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Unresponsive


What


----------



## KBD (Dec 5, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Should have have HR on speed dial


Depends. My work theme is the same as the opening theme for Malcolm in the middle.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Dec 5, 2022)

@Amatérasu’s Son happy birthday and all the best.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 5, 2022)



Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 5, 2022)

Fucking bastards, how could they rub pineapple on pizza.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 5, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Fucking bastards, how could they rub pineapple on pizza.


I hear its @Lurko 's favorite

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 5, 2022)

KBD said:


> I hear its @Lurko 's favorite


Makes sense, he enjoys Twizzlers black licorice candy too.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 5, 2022)

The Clubhouse is still closed!?!?!  

But I need my fix its my day off tomorrow Its time to LET LOOSE AT THE CLUB HOUSE 

EXPLAIN THIS TO ME AT ONCE, @Mickey Mouse

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 5, 2022)

KBD said:


> I hear its @Lurko 's favorite


You want to die?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 5, 2022)

Lurko said:


> You want to die?


Georgiaman had enough


----------



## Lurko (Dec 5, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Georgiaman had enough

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## blueWaves (Dec 5, 2022)

@Amatérasu’s Son happy birthday

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 5, 2022)

Quarterfinals here we come!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 5, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Quarterfinals here we come!!


----------



## KBD (Dec 5, 2022)

IS BACK IN BUSINESS


----------



## Shanks (Dec 5, 2022)

@Soca can you give me OP? The title here needs to be managed. I was the original person who got 10K posts in the last thread and then gave it to Mickey. Since Mickey is taking an indefinite break from OP, I like to get the OP to get this thread back on track. @Kinjin can confirm.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 5, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Soca can you give me OP? The title here needs to be managed. I was the original person who got 10K posts in the last thread and then gave it to Mickey. Since Mickey is taking an indefinite break from OP, I like to get the OP to get this thread back on track. @Kinjin can confirm.


DRAMA


----------



## KBD (Dec 5, 2022)

You gave it away ain't no way it belongs to you anymore


----------



## Shanks (Dec 5, 2022)

KBD said:


> You gave it away ain't no way it belongs to you anymore


So who should we change it to


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 6, 2022)

Happy Bday @Roman!


----------



## KBD (Dec 6, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @Amatérasu’s Son! Have a great day ahead


I second this  HBD @Amatérasu’s Son 

hope you had a good one


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Dec 6, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @Amatérasu’s Son! Have a great day ahead


Thank you I appreciate it.


DeVision said:


> @Amatérasu’s Son happy birthday and all the best.


 

Thank you.
Oof. That's just cruel.


Unresponsive said:


> Makes sense, he enjoys Twizzlers black licorice candy too.


OK, Now that's Fucking Disgusting.


blueWaves said:


> @Amatérasu’s Son happy birthday


 

Thanks



KBD said:


> I second this  HBD @Amatérasu’s Son
> 
> hope you had a good one





Ahh thanks.


Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @Roman!



Happy Birthday  @Roman

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 7, 2022)

Happy Bday @Geralt-Singh and @Nic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Starrk (Dec 7, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @Starrk!



I'm so late though.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Geralt-Singh (Dec 7, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @Geralt-Singh and @Nic!


Thanks

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Amatérasu’s Son (Dec 7, 2022)

Geralt-Singh said:


> Thanks


Happy Birthday. Centaur Team Stay Strong.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 7, 2022)

Come and participate it’s fun besides the prizes you just need a cam or your phone and take a pic within the theme.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 7, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yamato (Dec 8, 2022)

Imagine hearing that in your math final

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yamato (Dec 8, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


>


Da fudge is wrong with him

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 8, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Imagine hearing that in your math final


Imagine if I spawned in a straw hat and turned into Luffy.
Then had my entire opening inside of my head, and everyone stares at me as if I was an idiot. But the other onepiecebros cry tears of joy.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 8, 2022)

Yamato said:


> Da fudge is wrong with him


He can’t kill @Mickey Mouse


----------



## DeVision (Dec 8, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Come and participate it’s fun besides the prizes you just need a cam or your phone and take a pic within the theme.



You're abusing this thread for your ads. 
At least say hi from time to time.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 8, 2022)

Getting bored  

Time to get banned again boys  

Anybody got anything good in mind?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 8, 2022)

KBD said:


> Getting bored
> 
> Time to get banned again boys
> 
> Anybody got anything good in mind?


Harass @Soca in private.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 8, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Harass @Soca in private.


Where's the fun in that


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 8, 2022)

KBD said:


> Where's the fun in that


But Soca is k-k-k-kawaii.


----------



## KBD (Dec 8, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> But Soca is k-k-k-kawaii.


Damn you nearly got the number or Ks right there chief


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 8, 2022)

KBD said:


> Damn you nearly got the number or Ks right there chief


I'm a Man of Culture. You know that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 8, 2022)

DeVision said:


> You're abusing this thread for your ads.
> At least say hi from time to time.


Not ads just want to drop  heads up about fun events and prizes to all.  

Hi

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 8, 2022)

Happy Bday @Almageste and @Rumbero!

Reactions: Informative 1 | Friendly 3


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 8, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Not ads just want to drop  heads up about fun events and prizes to all.
> 
> Hi

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## DeVision (Dec 8, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Not ads just want to drop  heads up about fun events and prizes to all.
> 
> Hi



I'll let it slide.....this time!! XD

You Portuguese, right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 8, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I'll let it slide.....this time!! XD
> 
> You Portuguese, right?


Yes i am portuguese.


Mysticreader said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 8, 2022)

how can one get title rights here?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 8, 2022)

Rinoa said:


> Yes i am portuguese.


So you following the WC? I guess CR7 could really make himself the GOAT.


aiyanah said:


> how can one get title rights here?


You can't. The next one is booked on my name.


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 8, 2022)

DeVision said:


> You can't. The next one is booked on my name.


but how tho.


----------



## Rinoa (Dec 8, 2022)

DeVision said:


> So you following the WC? I guess CR7 could really make himself the GOAT.


Yep I’ve been following WC not all games but some and whenever Portugal plays.

He has already taken the flag of Portugal too too far and proved to be the GOAT imo. If he proves once again during this WC it will be nice since it’s the last WC for him and it's one of the few titles he still doesn't have as a football player but if there are new talents also to have their time and moment is nice to see it too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rumbero (Dec 8, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


> Happy Bday @Almageste and @Rumbero!


Arrigato !!!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 9, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> but how tho.


You need my approval. 


Rinoa said:


> Yep I’ve been following WC not all games but some and whenever Portugal plays.
> 
> He has already taken the flag of Portugal too too far and proved to be the GOAT imo. If he proves once again during this WC it will be nice since it’s the last WC for him and it's one of the few titles he still doesn't have as a football player but if there are new talents also to have their time and moment is nice to see it too.



Cool. 
I'm not sure if he's THE goat, but one of them for sure. A WC win would make him the goat for me.
And yeah, Portugal has a good team.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 9, 2022)

DeVision said:


> You need my approval.
> 
> 
> Cool.
> ...


How are you.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 9, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> How are you.


He mad cause germany got defeated by the Nippons

Reactions: Funny 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 9, 2022)

Gledania said:


> He mad cause germany got defeated by the Nippons


It's about time. I have been missing a couple of soccer matches.


----------



## DeVision (Dec 9, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> How are you.


CROATIA WON!!!!!!!! THAT'S THE FUCK HOW I AM. I'M FUCKING PROUD.


Gledania said:


> He mad cause germany got defeated by the Nippons


Even you can't make me mad now. I love you gledainus.


Unresponsive said:


> It's about time. I have been missing a couple of soccer matches.


You know how happy I am when I'm not gonna curse at you for saying "soccer".


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 9, 2022)

DeVision said:


> CROATIA WON!!!!!!!! THAT'S THE FUCK HOW I AM. I'M FUCKING PROUD.
> 
> Even you can't make me mad now. I love you gledainus.
> 
> You know how happy I am when I'm not gonna curse at you for saying "soccer".


I made a mistake. I unconsciously said "soccer" because I was used to saying it. But ever since I had a friend from the uk, he's been after my soul anytime I say "soccer" and not football.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 9, 2022)

DeVision said:


> *CROATIA WON!!!!!!!! *THAT'S THE FUCK HOW I AM. I'M FUCKING PROUD


I can't do this anymore. First germany, then spain, and now brazil.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 9, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> he's been after my soul anytime I say "soccer" and not football.


That's how it's supposed to be!


Unresponsive said:


> I can't do this anymore. First germany, then spain, and now brazil.


Fuck spain and brazil.


----------



## Rey (Dec 9, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> I can't do this anymore. First germany, then spain, and now brazil.


Join me on the Mbappe bandwagon  Watch Argentina choke next


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 9, 2022)

Rey said:


> Join me on the Mbappe bandwagon  Watch Argentina choke next


With the way things are going I wouldn't be surprised if that happens too.


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 9, 2022)

DeVision said:


> That's how it's supposed to be!


Spare me pls, I've been american for too long and realized that it's stupid to say soccer.



DeVision said:


> Fuck spain and brazil.


Take back those words you low life worm.


----------



## Gledania (Dec 9, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Even you can't make me mad now. I love you gledainus.


congrat mother fucker.

I wanted japan to win tho


----------



## DeVision (Dec 9, 2022)

Gledania said:


> congrat mother fucker.
> 
> I wanted japan to win tho



If they had captain Tsubasa, they would've won.


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 9, 2022)

DeVision said:


> If they had captain Tsubasa, they would've won.


They should've been egoists


----------



## Lurko (Dec 9, 2022)

FUCK BRAZIL.


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 9, 2022)

Lurko said:


> FUCK BRAZIL.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 9, 2022)

KBD said:


> Getting bored
> 
> Time to get banned again boys
> 
> Anybody got anything good in mind?


Click the 'x' button.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 9, 2022)

Happy birthday @The crazy hacker

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 9, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Happy birthday @The crazy hacker


Shanks boy


----------



## Gledania (Dec 9, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Shanks boy


Stop over using emotes. It makes you look weird ...


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 9, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Stop over using emotes. It makes you look weird ...


You're talking to someone who could hardly give a darn about "looking" weird.


----------



## The crazy hacker (Dec 9, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Happy birthday @The crazy hacker


Thanks man


----------



## Gledania (Dec 9, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> You're talking to someone who could hardly give a darn about "looking" weird.


Congratulation.

You just proven yourself above the average fanverse forum member.


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 9, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Congratulation.
> 
> You just proven yourself above the average fanverse forum member.


nice

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## blueWaves (Dec 9, 2022)

Argentina defeated the Netherlands. Crazy game. Had to be decided in penalty shootout.

Also, this game had 13 yellow cards lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## KBD (Dec 10, 2022)

what's good folks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2022)

Lurko said:


> FUCK BRAZIL.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 10, 2022)

youre back!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2022)

Shanks i Heard you wanna take charge of this dead  thread After Mickey  give up on us .so be It go for It u got my approval ...we can make this Place a good funny mess again... XD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2022)

KBD said:


> youre back!


----------



## KBD (Dec 10, 2022)

Brazil is a classy place, they host the annual miss bumbum contests after all

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2022)

KBD said:


> Brazil is a classy place, they host the annual miss bumbum contests after all


Usa took the best of It and exploited! Lmaooooo


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2022)

KBD said:


> Brazil is a classy place, they host the annual miss bumbum contests after all


That' s the Bunda brasileira  contest for us foregneirs


----------



## KBD (Dec 10, 2022)

Redline said:


> Usa took the best of It and exploited! Lmaooooo


what the fuck is this  

its like someone concentrated degeneracy into a single video

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 10, 2022)

sorry @Shanks 

the booze I had was insufficient to meet the wisdom kings


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2022)

KBD said:


> what the fuck is this
> 
> its like someone concentrated degeneracy into a single video


This is the world fat american teen asses are living in mate


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2022)

KBD said:


> sorry @Shanks
> 
> the booze I had was insufficient to meet the wisdom kings


Booze doesnt give you wisdom u foo Just hangover! XD


----------



## KBD (Dec 10, 2022)

Redline said:


> This is the world fat american teen asses are living in mate


what do you mean, Cardi B is like 40


----------



## KBD (Dec 10, 2022)

Redline said:


> Booze doesnt give you wisdom u foo Just hangover! XD


does too! also no hangover


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2022)

KBD said:


> what do you mean, Cardi B is like 40


Sure but her music Is for teens


----------



## KBD (Dec 10, 2022)

Redline said:


> Sure but her music Is for teens


so for idiots

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2022)

KBD said:


> does too! also no hangover


Wait ..am i confusing things..booze Is alchol right? Or smoke?


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2022)

KBD said:


> so for idiots


And obese so they can focus on getting fit tweking that ass lolololo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 10, 2022)

Redline said:


> Wait ..am i confusing things..booze Is alchol right? Or smoke?


alcohol, yes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2022)

KBD said:


> alcohol, yes.


Niceeeee


----------



## KBD (Dec 10, 2022)

by smoking weed  you can become an idiot who had his growth stunted for some hours.

by drinking alcohol you increase your genius by a tenfold per serving

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2022)

KBD said:


> by smoking weed  you can become an idiot who had his growth stunted for some hours.
> 
> by drinking alcohol you increase your genius by a tenfold per serving


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2022)

@Shanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 10, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Click the 'x' button.


just now seen this rudeness that took place. 

 

lick my balls you mother fucker

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 10, 2022)

KBD said:


> lick my balls you mother fucker

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 10, 2022)

Aah shit getting a little hangover here. 

I need caffeine, FAST  

Carbonated water.. mozzarella and tomato toast... 

I must hurry before the doomsday arrives, I'm not yet prepared to meet my maker

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2022)

KBD said:


> Aah shit getting a little hangover here.
> 
> I need caffeine, FAST
> 
> ...


Doom Is your maker? XD


----------



## KBD (Dec 10, 2022)

Redline said:


> Doom Is your maker? XD


Yes

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 10, 2022)

Sauerkraut definitely belongs on a hotdog. Right, @Redline @Lurko ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 10, 2022)

KBD said:


> Sauerkraut definitely belongs on a hotdog. Right, @Redline @Lurko ?



You need to get yourself checked.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 10, 2022)

DeVision said:


> You need to get yourself checked.


  but its delicious


----------



## DeVision (Dec 10, 2022)

KBD said:


> but its delicious



Oh god..... That's pineapple-on-the-pizza-ish.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 10, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Oh god..... That's pineapple-on-the-pizza-ish.


Do you enjoy sauerkraut in general?


----------



## Steven (Dec 10, 2022)

Sauerkraut+Kartoffelpüre is fine

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2022)

KBD said:


> Sauerkraut definitely belongs on a hotdog. Right, @Redline @Lurko ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2022)

Steven said:


> Sauerkraut+Kartoffelpüre is fine


Rauss? Strauss? Morgen latte?


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2022)

Pinapple on a pizza?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2022)

@Shanks


----------



## KBD (Dec 10, 2022)

it works well, you can stew the dogs in beer and sauerkraut 



Redline said:


> Pinapple on a pizza?


here's something I posted a few pages back XD

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DeVision (Dec 10, 2022)

KBD said:


> Do you enjoy sauerkraut in general?



Yes. But not on a hotdog.


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 10, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Yes. But not on a hotdog.


I just witnessed some psychopath on youtube, wash the chocolate off of a kitkat bar because they wanted just the wafer.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Dec 10, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> I just witnessed some psychopath on youtube, wash the chocolate off of a kitkat bar because they wanted just the wafer.


who is this giga chad culinary pioneer? I'm impressed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 10, 2022)

KBD said:


> who is this giga chad culinary pioneer? I'm impressed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 10, 2022)

someone show this to babs, its the HEALTHIER OPTION!

@chinesebabs



@青月光

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Dec 10, 2022)

bruh Im going to start my sunday with a cup of freetrade self ground ethiopian coffee, activated almonds and washed kitkats.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 10, 2022)

KBD said:


> bruh Im going to start my sunday with a cup of freetrade self ground ethiopian coffee, activated almonds and washed kitkats.


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 10, 2022)

Let's go England! 

@Mariko hope you're ready for this L

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 10, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Let's go England!
> 
> @Mariko hope you're ready for this L


I'm in a bet with @God sl4yer and @Soba

Poor sl4yer is going to have to wear a kitten pfp when England gets that W

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 10, 2022)

@Soba too? 

I expected better from a Sanjibro

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 10, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Soba too?
> 
> I expected better from a Sanjibro


Soba is on team england  He could never do such a vile act

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 10, 2022)

Sweet

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2022)

KBD said:


> someone show this to babs, its the HEALTHIER OPTION!
> 
> @chinesebabs
> 
> ...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 10, 2022)

team england will unbirth themselves if they lose to mustache twirling Peugeot baguette boys

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 10, 2022)

KBD said:


> team england will unbirth themselves if they lose to mustache twirling Peugeot baguette boys

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## KBD (Dec 10, 2022)

hmm only to then wash the whole cake under the sink for enhanced, healthier flavor


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

You guys have all been smoking some illegal shit?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)



Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)



Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)



Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)



Reactions: Neutral 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

And lastly... for everyone!

Reactions: Like 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Rey (Dec 10, 2022)

I felt hollow inside after the England loss so I came here to cry, now I'm hungry too

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

Rey said:


> I felt hollow inside after the England loss so I came here to cry, now I'm hungry too


The did well. Not everyone can win, so just celebrate what they have achieved so far

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

Redline said:


> @Shanks


I can't see this video. Probably NSFW


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

KBD said:


> just now seen this rudeness that took place.
> 
> 
> 
> lick my balls you mother fucker


Why do you keep acting like Dev?

And I'll happily ask @Perrin to remove your ribs so you can suck your balls yourself.

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

Redline said:


> Shanks i Heard you wanna take charge of this dead  thread After Mickey  give up on us .so be It go for It u got my approval ...we can make this Place a good funny mess again... XD


Spam more shit. I'll want to finish this thread off asap

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

@DeVision  dislike cheese pizza? Why do you even eat pizza


----------



## DeVision (Dec 10, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @DeVision  dislike cheese pizza? Why do you even eat pizza



That's no pizza. That's a cheese pie you fucking aussie. Don't insult pizza like that.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

DeVision said:


> That's no pizza. That's a cheese pie you fucking aussie. Don't insult pizza like that.


Pie???


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

Also why haven't anyone reported @DeVision and Dev's clone @KBD yet?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 10, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Pie???


Look at this abomination. It's like 3 cm of dough.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Look at this abomination. It's like 3 cm of dough.


It's call deep pan


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Look at this abomination. It's like 3 cm of dough.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

This is a pie


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

So Americans only eat thin pizza?


----------



## DeVision (Dec 10, 2022)

Shanks said:


> It's call deep pan



It's a fucking pie.
I know what "thick crust" and that shit mean. Amies try to steal everything good from others. They couldn't steal pizza tho so they made it "american style" "new york style" etc. It's shit. And it's not pizza. Fuck anyone who says it is.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 10, 2022)

KBD said:


> Do you enjoy sauerkraut in general?


i like the kraut on hotdogs but there's better things imo. it's just useful to have it around to put on a lazydog maybe. does go well with effortdog but i could make my own pickled tomatoes and relish instead for that.
pickled onions are goated too but they have to be of red onions.
pickled quail eggs if you're feeling frisky and have some experience with pickling things. you'll eat them till you get botulism

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

DeVision said:


> It's a fucking pie.
> I know what "thick crust" and that shit mean. Amies try to steal everything good from others. They couldn't steal pizza tho so they made it "american style" "new york style" etc. It's shit. And it's not pizza. Fuck anyone who says it is.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

I guessing Lebanese pizza is Dev's favourite

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

No, these are real pies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Gledania (Dec 10, 2022)

@Shanks  STOP THIS MADNESS

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 10, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Let's go England!
> 
> @Mariko hope you're ready for this L





Unresponsive said:


> Soba is on team england  He could never do such a vile act



Yeah mariko hope you were ready for england getting an L 

So what was your bet with @God sl4yer  Unresponsive ?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

Gledania said:


> @Shanks  STOP THIS MADNESS


What?

Wanna play ABC?


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2022)

Shanks said:


> It's call deep pan


That Just barely looks Like a real italian pizza anyway mate...... Just the way It Is...those are the american english Australian type of thick pizzas


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2022)

Thas more like It but still i can tell Is not the best around.... XD

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

Redline said:


> That Just barely looks Like a real italian pizza anyeay mate...... Just the way It Is...those are the american english Australian type of thick pizzas


well yeah, Pizza is so out there now, we can't just call Italian style 'pizza' anymore.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2022)

Shanks said:


> What?
> 
> Wanna play ABC?


Ok tell me a nation that start with A?


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2022)

Those are not my Cup of tea but i must Say are good


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

@Redline @Unresponsive  wanna help finish this thread together?

I am serious. Usually when there is 500 posts left, we just post fanarts as fast as we can.  Right now... 800.. which is okay.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

Redline said:


> Ok tell me a nation that start with A?


Austria


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 10, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Redline @Unresponsive  wanna help finish this thread together?
> 
> I am serious. Usually when there is 500 posts left, we just post fanarts as fast as we can.  Right now... 800.. which is okay.


wdym?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> wdym?


Like what I have been doing. 10,000 posts is the end of this thread and whoever gets the 10,000th post get to start another thread.


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 10, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Like what I have been doing. 10,000 posts is the end of this thread and whoever gets the 10,000th post get to start another thread.


so page 500=10000 post?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> so page 500=10000 post?


your post is .


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2022)

Shanks said:


> No, these are real pies


Not bad looking but those bisquits on top are not the best solution, Just the easiest One, cant Remember if you ever been  here once becouse if not then whenever you Will visit Italy u Better Remember to enter a pasticceria in Italy and try some or get a pie


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

Redline said:


> Not bad looking but those bisquits on top are not the best solution, Just the easiest One, cant Remember if you ever been  here once becouse if not then whenever you Will visit Italy u Better Remember to enter a pasticceria in Italy and try some or get a pie


Italy and Europe is too far, Would love to go one day. I should have gone when i was younger tbh... now it's too hard.

My younger sister is going there in January btw. She will love it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2022)

Have a look...


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

Redline said:


> Have a look...


Nice. The middle easten pastry shops sells alot of those here btw.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

Real food though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Italy and Europe is too far, Would love to go one day. I should have gone when i was younger tbh... now it's too hard.
> 
> My younger sister is going there in January btw. She will love it.


Its never too late to travel and discover new things by your own in real person rather then going by movies or documentaries..imho.  Therefore Life Is indeed too short but not short enough to let the world goes unseen...we are already Born lucky by having Born within countries that allow Is to make Money and travel if wanted, we shouldnt miss this chance we been given by mere luck and not rest Upon It but use It for your own growth


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

Redline said:


> Its never too late to travel and discover new things by your own in real person rather then going by movies or documentaries..imho.  Therefore Life Is indeed too short but not short enough to let the world goes unseen...we are already Born lucky by having Born within countries that allow Is to make Money and travel if wanted, we should miss this chance we bern given by mere luck and not rest Upon It but use It for your own growth


Yeah, i know... but 4 kids

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

Can't see anything

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Redline (Dec 10, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Can't see anything


Why? I can ...also the tags but u gotta give YouTube consent

Anyway those two videos were the shanks scene of father Doug of the hounted house movie u know which One i mean ...this One...lol


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

Redline said:


> Why? I can ...also the tags but u gotta give YouTube consent


Maybe cuz I'm on my work comp.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

And sucking mad dicks throughout the night! A new Sailor hoe is about to be born today

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 10, 2022)

Shanks said:


> And lastly... for everyone!


nasty ass npc


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 10, 2022)

them pies looking immaculate but I must be blind since I don't see the cream pies


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

@Mysticreader

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 10, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Mysticreader

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 10, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


>


A fodder responding to another fodder which responded to a fodder


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> A fodder responding to another fodder which responded to a fodder


Only 1/3 of this post is correct


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

Mysticreader said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 10, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

KBD said:


>


Early morning? Or no sleep until 3am?


----------



## KBD (Dec 10, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Early morning? Or no sleep until 3am?


Early morning. Trying to decide if I should just properly wake up quite yet or get more beauty sleep


----------



## Shanks (Dec 10, 2022)

KBD said:


> Early morning. Trying to decide if I should just properly wake up quite yet or get more beauty sleep


Finish off that bottle of vodka next to you and then wake up.


----------



## KBD (Dec 10, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> i like the kraut on hotdogs but there's better things imo. it's just useful to have it around to put on a lazydog maybe. does go well with effortdog but i could make my own pickled tomatoes and relish instead for that.
> pickled onions are goated too but they have to be of red onions.
> pickled quail eggs if you're feeling frisky and have some experience with pickling things. you'll eat them till you get botulism


Yes it's a very handy condiment to have in the house  can easily agree with pickled onions, I have pickled and aged regular eggs on multiple occasions but quails eggs  

But now I am intrigued though, as I do love my eggs.


----------



## KBD (Dec 10, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Finish off that bottle of vodka next to you and then wake up.


I think I'm done drinking for this weekend. Might want to get something productive done later

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Dec 11, 2022)

Gledania said:


> Yeah mariko hope you were ready for england getting an L
> 
> So what was your bet with @God sl4yer  Unresponsive ?


@Soba @Unresponsive its time

Reactions: Lewd 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 11, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> @Soba @Unresponsive its time

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## God sl4yer (Dec 11, 2022)

choose

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 11, 2022)

@God sl4yer  bruuuh god bless you




why you mad ? I had to wear big mom avatar for a week  

This is fine

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 11, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> choose


Renji is definitely top 10
but viola is top 5

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 11, 2022)

Gledania said:


> @God sl4yer  bruuuh god bless you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I gotta wear this shit for 3 weeks

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## God sl4yer (Dec 11, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> I gotta wear this shit for 3 weeks


it looks good on you tity chan

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gledania (Dec 11, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> I gotta wear this shit for 3 weeks


the more the better

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## God sl4yer (Dec 11, 2022)

@Soba  you can dislike my posts but can't run from reality i-e:  2 -1 

you have to wear a scar pfp


----------



## Soba (Dec 11, 2022)

God sl4yer said:


> @Soba  you can dislike my posts but can't run from reality i-e:  2 -1
> 
> you have to wear a scar pfp


I'm never running away. Us Sanjibros are used to taking L's   

Send me the pfp I'm ready


----------



## DeVision (Dec 11, 2022)

Hey @Shanks I have something that you'll surely like..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 11, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Hey @Shanks I have something that you'll surely like..


No, I don't need your left over hairloss pills

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Shanks (Dec 11, 2022)

...

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Shanks (Dec 11, 2022)

@ShWanks honestly, you are a splitting image my myself back in 2013-14. We have very similar opinions too, even though i was dislike by some fandom group. I still recall during that era, I type alot of tl;drs also and trying hard to convince people of my belief.

After that, I got bored of debates and started one of the biggest and most active social groups in all of NF, the Sabo FC. In 2023, I'm gonna need to rely on you to bring Sabo's glory back into the forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ShWanks (Dec 11, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @ShWanks honestly, you are a splitting image my myself back in 2013-14. We have very similar opinions too, even though i was dislike by some fandom group. I still recall during that era, I type alot of tl;drs also and trying hard to convince people of my belief.
> 
> After that, I got bored of debates and started one of the biggest and most active social groups in all of NF, the Sabo FC. In 2023, I'm gonna need to rely on you to bring Sabo's glory back into the forum.


I'm honored. Yeah I mostly be bored.


----------



## KBD (Dec 11, 2022)

This is my first time hearing about Sabo FC


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 11, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @ShWanks honestly, you are a splitting image my myself back in 2013-14. We have very similar opinions too, even though i was dislike by some fandom group. I still recall during that era, I type alot of tl;drs also and trying hard to convince people of my belief.
> 
> After that, I got bored of debates and started one of the biggest and most active social groups in all of NF, the Sabo FC. In 2023, I'm gonna need to rely on you to bring Sabo's glory back into the forum.


noob


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 11, 2022)

KBD said:


> Yes it's a very handy condiment to have in the house  can easily agree with pickled onions, I have pickled and aged regular eggs on multiple occasions but quails eggs
> 
> But now I am intrigued though, as I do love my eggs.


i found this farmers market that had quail eggs one time, couldn't believe it. pickled them myself. was so good i did it thrice more, something went sideways the 4th time though, probably didn't seal the jar properly, got botulism, haven't tried making my own since. do recommend though.
the fancy peoples grocers has pickled quail eggs, but they don't hit like the homebrew.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 11, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 11, 2022)

Shanks said:


>


----------



## KBD (Dec 11, 2022)

yooo mr.oizo I had forgotten you existed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 11, 2022)

KBD said:


> yooo mr.oizo I had forgotten you existed


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 11, 2022)

I mean I got a lot of free time so I could get to page 500 but ehhh

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 11, 2022)

Its Gym Time!!!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 11, 2022)

Redline said:


> Its Gym Time!!!



 I don't workout on the weekends.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 11, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> I don't workout on the weekends.


Me neither...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redline (Dec 11, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 11, 2022)

Bump, the OLC *cannot *be listed under the anime thread


----------



## Shanks (Dec 11, 2022)

At this rate, we should organically finish this thread in a week.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 11, 2022)

KBD said:


> This is my first time hearing about Sabo FC


2017 join date  

2011 tier specialist


----------



## KBD (Dec 11, 2022)

Shanks said:


> 2017 join date
> 
> 2011 tier specialist


Howd you know 

Have I been exposed  perhaps I need to slumber for half a decade and then make another return.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 11, 2022)

FanClubs. So nostalgic. Reminds me of characters FC in Vegapunk-Fansubs/Forums (2006 - 2010).


----------



## Shanks (Dec 11, 2022)

KBD said:


> Howd you know
> 
> Have I been exposed  perhaps I need to slumber for half a decade and then make another return.


Not hard to remember something a drunk dude tells you that he doesn't remember, lol


----------



## Shanks (Dec 11, 2022)

Fanclub is a terrible label. Maybe call it a 'crew' or some shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 11, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Not hard to remember something a drunk dude tells you that he doesn't remember, lol


  you remember the weirdest things


----------



## KBD (Dec 11, 2022)

Fanclubs on Nf... 

You half expect there to be a shipping in the title. 

Like  THE NARUTO/SAKURA FC <3


----------



## KBD (Dec 11, 2022)

The anime bastards don't know when to quit


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 11, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Fanclub is a terrible label. Maybe call it a 'crew' or some shit.


The term FanClub reminds me of @Mickey Mouse Porn House Club.


----------



## Redline (Dec 11, 2022)

Next tread title should be vintage OL


----------



## Redline (Dec 11, 2022)

KBD said:


> The anime bastards don't know when to quit


Shadows bastards mate!!
Tribute to akainou stans...


----------



## KBD (Dec 11, 2022)

Redline said:


> Shadows bastards mate!!
> Tribute to akainou stans...


What the fuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 11, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> The term FanClub reminds me of @Mickey Mouse Porn House Club.


----------



## Redline (Dec 11, 2022)

KBD said:


> What the fuck


Lmfaoooooo


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 11, 2022)

@Mihawk @Azula let me post on your profiles you cowards


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 11, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> @Mihawk @Azula let me post on your profiles you cowards


Do it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 11, 2022)

@Mihawk so pussy, he won't let non-followers post on the profile.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 11, 2022)

Shit... he is going to unfollow and block me now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lurko (Dec 11, 2022)

KBD said:


> Sauerkraut definitely belongs on a hotdog. Right, @Redline @Lurko ?


If you like it, yes.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 11, 2022)

Bruh you killing me with all the pies. So good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 11, 2022)

You see @Gledania the boys like my food spams

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 11, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> Do it


you got it locked


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 11, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> you got it locked


I do? 

I didn't know you can do that


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 11, 2022)

Shanks said:


>


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 11, 2022)

Shanks said:


> You see @Gledania the boys like my food spams

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 11, 2022)

Redline said:


> Shanks i Heard you wanna take charge of this dead  thread After Mickey  give up on us .so be It go for It u got my approval ...we can make this Place a good funny mess again... XD


Late but welcome back Redline


----------



## Lurko (Dec 12, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 12, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 12, 2022)

That's no dog, that's a dawg.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 12, 2022)

FUCK FUCK FUCK

YOUR DEEDS OF VALOR WILL BE REMEMBERED


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 12, 2022)

KBD said:


> FUCK FUCK FUCK
> 
> YOUR DEEDS OF VALOR WILL BE REMEMBERED


----------



## KBD (Dec 12, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


>


Happens.


----------



## KBD (Dec 12, 2022)

Oh well I guess as to make myself feel a little better I will settle for making the OLC the KBD county.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 12, 2022)

@Shanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2022)

KBD said:


> @Shanks


She's ugly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## KBD (Dec 12, 2022)

Shanks said:


> She's ugly


Nice Ban bait, I almost posted some lewd materials


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 12, 2022)

KBD said:


> Nice Ban bait, I almost posted some lewd materials


 I thought you wanted to get banned. Seems like you're a fraud.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 12, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> I thought you wanted to get banned. Seems like you're a fraud.


First the OLC, then the bitches. Then eternal sleep in banhalla.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 12, 2022)

Perhaps I also need to move things forward by talking about pies.....

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2022)

KBD said:


> Nice Ban bait, I almost posted some lewd materials


She's 15

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 12, 2022)

Shanks said:


> She's 15


Ain't no way. She has a whiskey and smoke burnt voice, your noodle would look like Santa Claus after going down a chimney if you let 'er blow you.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2022)

KBD said:


> Ain't no way. She has a whiskey and smoke burnt voice, your noodle would look like Santa Claus after going down a chimney if you let 'er blow you.


Bruh, why you taking about drinking and getting blow by a 15 year old 2D ugly girl


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2022)

Even the Chinese Baba guy ain't this aggressive

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2022)

Fuck you Chinese Baba guy. Can't tag you with a phone.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 12, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Bruh, why you taking about drinking and getting blow by a 15 year old 2D ugly girl


She's atleast 30


----------



## KBD (Dec 12, 2022)

KBD said:


> She's atleast 30


And 3d

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2022)

KBD said:


> And 3d


And ugly

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 12, 2022)

Shanks said:


> And ugly


Ok, how about these ones I posted in the mod free zone?


KBD said:


>

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2022)

'mod free'


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 12, 2022)

THiCC Punks.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## jesusus (Dec 12, 2022)

The Great Mouse Clubhouse vs. NF super-moderators, who wins?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 12, 2022)

jesusus said:


> The Great Mouse Clubhouse vs. NF super-moderators, who wins?


Bans are only temporary, the clubhouse is eternal

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Redline (Dec 12, 2022)

KBD said:


> Nice Ban bait, I almost posted some lewd materials


Banhalla Is waiting for ya whenever you are ready

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 12, 2022)

jesusus said:


> The Great Mouse Clubhouse vs. NF super-moderators, who wins?


I win


----------



## Redline (Dec 12, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Mihawk so pussy, he won't let non-followers post on the profile.


Miwank never  gonna be a chad Like Goden...XD
His harem Is full of baboons lol

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 12, 2022)

Redline said:


> Miwank never  gonna be a chad Like Goden...XD
> His harem Is full of baboons lol


true

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 12, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2022)

Just bought a bunch of shares again. Anyone like losing a shit tone of money like me?


----------



## KBD (Dec 12, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Just bought a bunch of shares again. Anyone like losing a shit tone of money like me?


Im a simple guy, I just want my beer and beef stroganov.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mihawk (Dec 12, 2022)

Redline said:


> Miwank never  gonna be a chad Like Goden...XD
> His harem Is full of baboons lol



I was gonna commend you for your great taste and quality, because of that amazing Vikings avy and Ragnar Lothbrok sig.

And then I remembered your the premier Mihawk hater around here Worst still, an Oden fanboy

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 12, 2022)

Damn I must have been slacking or what  
For redline to get such high praise for Mihawk slander like that.

I must double my efforts

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2022)

All your ^ (use bro) be nice to Mihawk. Only I can slam the shit out of this good for nothing little bro who can't even fight Vista.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 12, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> I was gonna commend you for your great taste and quality, because of that amazing Vikings avy and Ragnar Lothbrok sig.
> 
> And then I remembered your the premier Mihawk hater around here Worst still, an Oden fanboy


Come on  i am Just playing around with mihawk becouse of Zoro lol..., he Is a Dope character , badass and all but still...this wont stop me bashing  Just Like i  can bash  my own favorite  If i feel Like It....
I would have Imagine that giving your Nick you might get annoyed by It but its not for bad intent i am only joking with fandoms , also thanks for the compliment mate , no pun intend ..but you should know me and dont take me seriously i am Always sarcastic even in real Life


----------



## Redline (Dec 12, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Just bought a bunch of shares again. Anyone like losing a shit tone of money like me?


LAS Vegas Is waiting for you


----------



## Redline (Dec 12, 2022)

Mihawk said:


> I was gonna commend you for your great taste and quality, because of that amazing Vikings avy and Ragnar Lothbrok sig.
> 
> And then I remembered your the premier Mihawk hater around here Worst still, an Oden fanboy





KBD said:


> Damn I must have been slacking or what
> For redline to get such high praise for Mihawk slander like that.
> 
> I must double my efforts


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 12, 2022)

Shanks said:


> All your ^ (use bro) be nice to Mihawk*. Only I can slam the shit out of this good for nothing little bro who can't even fight Vista.*


You lost to a damn sea king which Luffy bos onetapped. Mihawk who was holding back was literally abusing Luffy.

Mihawk>Luffy>Lhanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 12, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> You lost to a damn sea king which Luffy bos onetapped. Mihawk who was holding back was literally abusing Luffy.
> 
> Mihawk>Luffy>Lhanks


DId you see the size of that thing?


----------



## Redline (Dec 12, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> You lost to a damn sea king which Luffy bos onetapped. Mihawk who was holding back was literally abusing Luffy.
> 
> Mihawk>Luffy>Lhanks


Lhanks lol

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 12, 2022)

Shanks said:


> DId you see the size of that thing?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 12, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)

Mickey Mouse said:


> Rules
> -No Disney Bashing
> 
> 
> ...


Disney sucks!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 13, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Disney sucks!


FUCK YEAH!! RICK AND MORTY AGREE!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 13, 2022)

9 hours of blackouts a day

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> 9 hours of blackouts a day


Yeah, it's pretty hard here also. I have to turn the lights off from 10pm to 7am


----------



## KBD (Dec 13, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Disney sucks!


----------



## KBD (Dec 13, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> 9 hours of blackouts a day


Due to snow?


----------



## KBD (Dec 13, 2022)

The first title of OLC #10 will be Shanks is a rat snitch


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 13, 2022)

KBD said:


> Due to snow?


Incompetent government not enough electricity is generated to meet the demand


----------



## KBD (Dec 13, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> Incompetent government not enough electricity is generated to meet the demand


Due to Putin?


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 13, 2022)

KBD said:


> Due to Putin?


No Putin got nothing to do with it my countries (I'm south African ) energy cyrsis existed long before the Ukraine War


----------



## KBD (Dec 13, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> No Putin got nothing to do with it my countries (I'm south African ) energy cyrsis existed long before the Ukraine War


Aah ur fine then, at least ur not freezing ur nuts off


----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)

KBD said:


> The first title of OLC #10 will be Shanks is a rat snitch


Reported for a 2 week ban so you won't be here to finish off this thread

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 13, 2022)

KBD said:


> Aah ur fine then, at least ur not freezing ur nuts off


9 hours no power a day is not  fine


----------



## KBD (Dec 13, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Reported for a 2 week ban so you won't be here to finish off this thread


I will buy immunity from Jeff


----------



## KBD (Dec 13, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> 9 hours no power a day is not  fine


Laptop, powerbanks, radio... Just prepare for it  but yeah it does suck obviously


----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)

KBD said:


> I will buy immunity from Jeff


I tried that before. Not as easy as we think


----------



## KBD (Dec 13, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I tried that before. Not as easy as we think


You didn't offer to pay him in retro German porn magazines, there's your problem

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 13, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> You lost to a damn sea king which Luffy bos onetapped. Mihawk who was holding back was literally abusing Luffy.
> 
> Mihawk>Luffy>Lhanks



Will you leave on your own or should I let someone kick you out? 

PS the one kicking you out loves the use of violence. *friendly hint*

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)

Under 700 posts to go. Are you ready @DeVision

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Will you leave on your own or should I let someone kick you out?
> 
> PS the one kicking you out loves the use of violence. *friendly hint*


more hints


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Shanks said:


> DId you see the size of that thing?


excuses


----------



## Redline (Dec 13, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Reported for a 2 week ban so you won't be here to finish off this thread


Kbd gonna take a peek at my paradise...Banhalla is waiting for the ones Who  got guts to sell


----------



## DeVision (Dec 13, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Under 700 posts to go. Are you ready @DeVision



I don't care if Croatia wins tonight.


----------



## KBD (Dec 13, 2022)

Redline said:


> Kbd gonna take a peek at my paradise...Banhalla is waiting for the ones Who  got guts to sell


I asked them to implement a raunchy bathhouse section within banhalla to encourage visitors to stay for a while longer. 

they never commented on my proposal.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 13, 2022)

I just had an idea about taking founders wank to the bleach section.

Yamamoto/Unohana from 1000 years  ago vs threads   

@Captain Quincy what do you think?


----------



## Redline (Dec 13, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Yeah, it's pretty hard here also. I have to turn the lights off from 10pm to 7am


Damn...and here i thought Australia was a nice Place....


----------



## Redline (Dec 13, 2022)

KBD said:


> I asked them to implement a raunchy bathhouse section within banhalla to encourage visitors to stay for a while longer.
> 
> they never commented on my proposal.


Tell them shall feast with odin by my side


----------



## KBD (Dec 13, 2022)

Redline said:


> Tell them shall feast with odin by my side


I mean, you should expect some valkyries and a large pint upon entering banhalla.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 13, 2022)

now you get socas bony ass telling you @Shanks and @Mickey Mouse send their regards

bah


----------



## Redline (Dec 13, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> 9 hours of blackouts a day


----------



## Redline (Dec 13, 2022)

KBD said:


> I mean, you should expect some valkyries and a large pint upon entering banhalla.


U bet i do


----------



## Redline (Dec 13, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I tried that before. Not as easy as we think


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

@Soba it's time for croatia to catch the W. We need the W.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Redline (Dec 13, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> @Soba it's time for croatia to catch the W. We need the W.


Forza croaziaaaa!! E viva la figaaaaaaa


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 13, 2022)

KBD said:


> I just had an idea about taking founders wank to the bleach section.
> 
> Yamamoto/Unohana from 1000 years  ago vs threads
> 
> @Captain Quincy what do you think?


You want to push an Unohana and Yama agenda? By all means go ahead no complains here 

btw have you been watching the new anime? They’ve both been dope in it

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Redline said:


> Forza croaziaaaa!! E viva la figaaaaaaa


I don't know what that means, but as long as it's empowering croatia I agree.
Croatia needs to win the entire world cup, not just for their sake but for mines too. There's a special bet that's going on and we need to win croatia bros.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 13, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> You want to push an Unohana and Yama agenda? By all means go ahead no complains here
> 
> btw have you been watching the new anime? They’ve both been dope in it


they are the only OG Gotei 13 around right?

Yhwach said they were even more savage in the past 

haven't seen the new anime   Might want to wait for more episodes to come out before checking it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> btw have you been watching the new anime? They’ve both been dope in it


If your talking about blue lock then yes.


----------



## Redline (Dec 13, 2022)

This finally put an end to the silly idea LeBron Is the goat....deal with It Brun


----------



## KBD (Dec 13, 2022)

maybe we will get some dope flashbacks from the actual 1k year ago bloodwar

YAMAMOTO  LETS GO  TORCH THE QUINCIES


----------



## Redline (Dec 13, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> I don't know what that means, but as long as it's empowering croatia I agree.
> Croatia needs to win the entire world cup, not just for their sake but for mines too. There's a special bet that's going on and we need to win croatia bros.


I had some affair with some beautiful croatian girl back at my prime....something like 20 years ago i also forgot her name...God bless her

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 13, 2022)

I could see myself eating and drinking in Croatia 

MORE MEAT! MORE BEER! VODKA FOR DESSERT! 

You can get skanks anywhere, but I hear their banquets are affordable and bountiful

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 13, 2022)

KBD said:


> I could see myself eating and drinking in Croatia
> 
> MORE MEAT! MORE BEER! VODKA FOR DESSERT!
> 
> You can get skanks anywhere, but I hear their banquets are affordable and bountiful


Shanks the ^ (use bro) ,read the scripture..shanks another One , read the scripture... lmaooooo 
Father Doug cracks me up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 13, 2022)

Back to check if Mickey is back

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redline (Dec 13, 2022)

Some Little  weird history lesson ?wth!?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 13, 2022)

Redline said:


> Some Little  weird history lesson ?wth!?


You could carry your groceries home in that trunk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 13, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> I don't know what that means, but as long as it's empowering croatia I agree.
> Croatia needs to win the entire world cup, not just for their sake but for mines too. There's a special bet that's going on and we need to win croatia bros.


So did you bring out the copium yet?


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 13, 2022)

KBD said:


> they are the only OG Gotei 13 around right?
> 
> Yhwach said they were even more savage in the past
> 
> haven't seen the new anime  Might want to wait for more episodes to come out before checking it out


Yeah they were the only ones left.
btw minor spoilers but they recently revealed the rest of the OG captains in the new anime 


*Spoiler*: __ 














Unresponsive said:


> If your talking about blue lock then yes.


Is that show legitimately good? It looks interesting so I kind of wanted to watch it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 13, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Yeah they were the only ones left.
> btw minor spoilers but they recently revealed the rest of the OG captains in the new anime
> 
> 
> ...


   

Forget waiting I gotta see this shit right the fuck now

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Is that show legitimately good? It looks interesting so I kind of wanted to watch it.


yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPopo (Dec 13, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Yeah they were the only ones left.
> btw minor spoilers but they recently revealed the rest of the OG captains in the new anime
> 
> 
> ...


What happened to them did they all die


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

KBD said:


> So did you bring out the copium yet?


I don't want to talk about it


----------



## Lurko (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Lurko (Dec 13, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

random ass videos from a random ass crackhead

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 13, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> random ass videos from a random ass crackhead

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Lay off the drugs utah resident


----------



## Lurko (Dec 13, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 13, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Lay off the drugs utah resident


@UtahCrip He calling you.


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Lurko said:


> @UtahCrip He calling you.


who's that


----------



## Lurko (Dec 13, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> who's that


Oh... You about to find out.


----------



## KBD (Dec 13, 2022)

Why doesn't @January communicate with us  

Perhaps he is waiting for the planets to align... For us to get fat, tired and comfortable during and after Christmas. 

Just biding his time...  

Then ONE TWO its suddenly new years eve... And then New years day! 

And suddenly we find our selves in the dystopian land of January

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 13, 2022)

MrPopo said:


> What happened to them did they all die


Most likely


----------



## Lurko (Dec 13, 2022)

>being on fanvervse and not knowing crip.


----------



## Redline (Dec 13, 2022)

KBD said:


> You could carry your groceries home in that trunk


Come to the congregation ! Lol. She Is doing the busta rythm shit! Lmfaoooooo

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Oh... You about to find out.


 okay


----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> random ass videos from a random ass crackhead


i approve

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Lurko said:


> >being on fanvervse and not knowing crip.


You know damn well I live in the OL section of this site. I've seen him sometimes but I don't talk to him.So I can't possibly know the guy if I haven't even said hi.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 13, 2022)

Black people are funny lol. God made them that way.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 13, 2022)

Shanks said:


> i approve


How dare u.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 13, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> You know damn well I live in the OL section of this site. I've seen him sometimes but I don't talk to him.So I can't possibly know the guy if I haven't even said hi.


Git gud.


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Black people are funny lol. God made them that way.

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Git gud.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 13, 2022)

Is that you're mancrush?


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Is that you're mancrush?


If you're trying to insult me, at least use grammar. "Is that "you're" man crush".


----------



## Redline (Dec 13, 2022)

I know this guy at the shop does Tricks with his customers ...pretty funny overall... some get pissed at him as well


----------



## Lurko (Dec 13, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> If you're trying to insult me, at least use grammar. "Is that "you're" man crush".


Not my strong suit. But don't take me for a fool bozo.


----------



## KBD (Dec 13, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> If you're trying to insult me, at least use grammar. "Is that "you're" man crush".


Seems like you are sweating bullets because he got it right and are now grasping at straws

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 13, 2022)

@Mickey Mouse !!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Not my strong suit. But don't take me for a fool bozo.


City level fodder


----------



## Lurko (Dec 13, 2022)

Redline said:


> I know this guy at the shop does Tricks with his customers ...pretty funny overall... some get pissed at him as well


Yeah, the video where one guy eats something really tiny but hot was the best.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

KBD said:


> Seems like you are sweating bullets because he got it right and are now grasping at straws


Keep up the accusations KBD, only a matter of time till I have enough evidence to sue you for defamation of character.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 13, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> City level fodder


I'M A SINNER.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 13, 2022)

Redline said:


> @Mickey Mouse !!!


Miska, Muska, fuck your mom you lil bitch


----------



## Lurko (Dec 13, 2022)

LORD FORGIVE ME.


----------



## Redline (Dec 13, 2022)

Lurko said:


> I'M A SINNER.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Lurko said:


> I'M A SINNER.





Lurko said:


> LORD FORGIVE ME.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 13, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Keep up the accusations KBD, only a matter of time till I have enough evidence to sue you for defamation of character.


Listen. This is Mickey House...


----------



## Redline (Dec 13, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Yeah, the video where one guy eats something really tiny but hot was the best.


Ah yeah then One for the fifty bucks or something as a price ahahahah

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Listen. This is Mickey House...


Would you like to see a funny picture?


----------



## KBD (Dec 13, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Keep up the accusations KBD, only a matter of time till I have enough evidence to sue you for defamation of character.


What accusations  

And defamation? Of what character?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 13, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Would you like to see a funny picture?


Would you like to see Deez NutZ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 13, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Listen. This is Mickey House...


----------



## Lurko (Dec 13, 2022)

KBD said:


> What accusations
> 
> And defamation? Of what character?


He's pretty good for a newb.


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Would you like to see Deez NutZ?


----------



## Redline (Dec 13, 2022)

Lurko said:


> I'M A SINNER.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 13, 2022)

Is that you? Like real shit.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

KBD said:


> What accusations
> 
> And defamation? Of what character?


You can keep acting like you don't know what I am talking about, it won't save you from the punishment you will receive.
Keep this up and I'll be pressing charges giving me emotional distress.


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Is that you? Like real shit.


No I found it from youtube like majority of the pictures I sent. Plus I think I told you I was black

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 13, 2022)

Lurko said:


> He's pretty good for a newb.


We'll let him in the inner circle in exchange for 50$ his mom's phone number and a hooters gift card. Else he is not one of the newbs we are looking for.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redline (Dec 13, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

KBD said:


> We'll let him in the inner circle in exchange for 50$ his mom's phone number and a hooters gift card. Else he is not one of the news we are looking for.


I'll do it for less money just to be accepted by the national crackhead and drunkard of fanverse.

Reactions: Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 13, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> You can keep acting like you don't know what I am talking about, it won't save you from the punishment you will receive.
> Keep this up and I'll be pressing charges giving me emotional distress.


You're sounding a lot like Amber Heard there buddy. 

It's obvious you will lose this one  

You cannot hope to one up my MEGAPINT.


----------



## Redline (Dec 13, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> I'll do it for less money just to be accepted by the national crackhead and drunkard of fanverse.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 13, 2022)

KBD said:


> We'll let him in the inner circle in exchange for 50$ his mom's phone number and a hooters gift card. Else he is not one of the newbs we are looking for.


Does he know about the rep group?


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

KBD said:


> You're sounding a lot like Amber Heard there buddy.
> 
> It's obvious you will lose this one
> 
> You cannot hope to one up my MEGAPINT.


You must like giving victims plenty of evidence to press charges don't you. By comparing me to amber heard you nearly gave me a heart attack.

I'll make you lose so much money that even amber heard would be happy she isn't you.


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

@Lurko bro are you delaying in real life. You continue reacting to my messages a year later.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Lurko (Dec 13, 2022)

Looks like Shanks's  crew took the W without him around.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Redline (Dec 13, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> @Lurko bro are you delaying in real life. You continue reacting to my messages a year later.


He Is Just a bit slow becouse of his poor internet connection, he lives in a country side plus he Is also busy lurking somewhere else in the meantime...lul... XD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 13, 2022)

I rate a lot like @NotTommy

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Lurko said:


> I rate a lot like @NotTommy


Yeah but tommy actually reacts on time, you take centuries to even give me your opinion.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 13, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Yeah but tommy actually reacts on time, you take centuries to even give me your opinion.


Tommy is nicer than me bozo.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Tommy is nicer than me bozo.


You both are nice, it's just that you try to hide your kindness from people lurko.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 13, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> You both are nice, it's just that you try to hide your kindness from people lurko.


Nice people aren't nice all the time.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Nice people aren't nice all the time.


I am aware of that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)

No idea what you guys are spamming about, but keep it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 13, 2022)

Shanks said:


> No idea what you guys are spamming about, but keep it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #2

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #4

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #5

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #6

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #7

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #8

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #9

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #10

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #11


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #12


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #13


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #14


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #15


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #16


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #17


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #18


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #19


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #20


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #21


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #22


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #23


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #24


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #25


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #26


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #27


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #28


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #29


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #30


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #31


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #32


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #33


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #34


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #35


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #36


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #37


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #38


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #39


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #40


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #41


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #42


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #43


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #44


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #45


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #46


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #47


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #48


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #49


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #50


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #51


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #52


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #53


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #54


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #55


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #56


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #57


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #58


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #59


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #60


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #61


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #62


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #63


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #64


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #65


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #66


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #67


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #68


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #69


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #70


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #71


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #72


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #73


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #74


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #75


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #76


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #77


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #78


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #79


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #80


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #81


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #82


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #83


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #84


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #85


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #86


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #87


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #88


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #89


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #90


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #91


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #92


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #93


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #94


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #95


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #96


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #97


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #98


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #99


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Attempt to get to 500 #100


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

I'll complete my journey.
If I get banned, I will repeat when I am not banned. I am done for today.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)

no one is around to finish the thread with me?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 13, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> who's that


if you was really in the streets you'd know


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

UtahCrip said:


> if you was really in the streets you'd know


I don't live in utah though.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## UtahCrip (Dec 13, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> I don't live in utah though.


probably for the better. it's hard out here in my hood.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)

Let's play Hunger game

@DeVision @Redline @KBD @chinese baba guy @Mickey Mouse @January @trance @Captain Quincy @MrPopo @Perrin

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 13, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Let's play Hunger game
> 
> @DeVision @Redline @KBD @chinese baba guy @Mickey Mouse @January @trance @Captain Quincy @MrPopo @Perrin

Reactions: Funny 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)

Let's play Hunger game

@Mysticreader @ArabianLuffy @Soca @Gledania @Light D Lamperouge @Lurko @MO @jesusus

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)

Let's play Hunger game

@Nello @Ekkologix @Unresponsive @Yamato @Shrike

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## January (Dec 13, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Let's play Hunger game
> 
> @DeVision @Redline @KBD @chinese baba guy @Mickey Mouse @January @trance @Captain Quincy @MrPopo @Perrin


I am hungry


----------



## trance (Dec 13, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Let's play Hunger game
> 
> @DeVision @Redline @KBD @chinese baba guy @Mickey Mouse @January @trance @Captain Quincy @MrPopo @Perrin


thanks but im good


----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)

trance said:


> thanks but im good


Then we just gotta kill you first.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)

Or swap Trance out. Not too late. Who is next on the top posters list?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)

Adding @Irene . See if you can get your revenge @KBD

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 13, 2022)

ON a different note, tomorrow i have to fire someone in my team. Her performance is shit... but i still fucken feel bad

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## MO (Dec 13, 2022)

ok


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Let's play Hunger game
> 
> @DeVision @Redline @KBD @chinese baba guy @Mickey Mouse @January @trance @Captain Quincy @MrPopo @Perrin


Sure how do I play

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 14, 2022)

Captain Quincy said:


> Sure how do I play


You do nothing and shit talk when someone attacks you or kills you.

Will will be fun. I'll start tagging people again when round 1 starts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 14, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 14, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 14, 2022)

Winner gets $5M @Mickey Mouse is sponsoring btw.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 14, 2022)

I take no responsibility if he doesn't pay. You can find him in the Alley or Sports section.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Let's play Hunger game
> 
> @Mysticreader @ArabianLuffy @Soca @Gledania @Light D Lamperouge @Lurko @MO @jesusus


Alright then.

I see my name next to the girl next door, aka, kawai as fuck.

I fantasize about @Soca.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 14, 2022)

Let's go.

@Lurko  and @KBD  almost got fucked 

@MO is boss as fuck. @January is such a pussy

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 14, 2022)

@Redline must be strong as fuck. @Gledania is a no diff for either me or @Lurko so... 

 nerf redline

Reactions: Funny 3 | Tier Specialist 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 14, 2022)

Yooooo...Hunger timeeeee!!!.. i will have a coffee in the meantime


----------



## KBD (Dec 14, 2022)

Chinese babs getting supplies  

Dude is going to try to find ingredients for a vegan salad I bet.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 14, 2022)

Yo @青月光 Chinese Baba guy, come in here. We have hunger game going


----------



## KBD (Dec 14, 2022)

Chikity China the Chinese Chicken.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 14, 2022)

All these slacker, lol. Hope this hunger game build strong engagement at the end of this thread for the rebirth of OL Convo in the next thread.


----------



## KBD (Dec 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> All these slacker, lol. Hope this hunger game build strong engagement at the end of this thread for the rebirth of OL Convo in the next thread.


How very kind of you to pave the way for my new thread.  

However it's going to be a mod free zone unlike your game here


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 14, 2022)

Happy Bday @TiGel2.
​

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Let's play Hunger game
> 
> @Mysticreader @ArabianLuffy @Soca @Gledania @Light D Lamperouge @Lurko @MO @jesusus

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Let's go.
> 
> @Lurko  and @KBD  almost got fucked
> 
> @MO is boss as fuck. @January is such as pussy


The fuck? I run away from…… what? What is this word? Cornucopia?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Dec 14, 2022)

I thought it was a colonoscopy to check the suspicious people if they tried to cheat and smuggle something into the game


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 14, 2022)

@Soca entrance theme.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 14, 2022)

To exist is to suffer.

Death is a gift just waiting to be unwrapped, and it's the holiday season.


----------



## January (Dec 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Let's go.
> 
> @Lurko  and @KBD  almost got fucked
> 
> @MO is boss as fuck. @January is such as pussy


The game is rigged

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 14, 2022)

Did I win already?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 14, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> The fuck? I run away from…… what? What is this word? Cornucopia?


You don't like running? Wanna sit on your ass and watch TV all day?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 14, 2022)

January said:


> The game is rigged


Well... Of course. All OL tourney are rigged.  




Light D Lamperouge said:


> Did I win already?


I haven't seen any money in my PayPal account yet

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nello (Dec 14, 2022)

Looks like Cross Guild is preparing for war


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> You don't like running? Wanna sit on your ass and watch TV all day?


Isn’t this my purpose in life? Just sit and watch?


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 14, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> The fuck? I run away from…… what? What is this word? Cornucopia?


flora and fauna, i think.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 14, 2022)

aiyanah said:


> flora and fauna, i think.


Come to think of it, I shouldn’t join in such game associated with certain individual who claimed to be the 1st woman to ever be the lead character in an action movie.


----------



## KBD (Dec 14, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Come to think of it, I shouldn’t join in such game associated with certain individual who claimed to be the 1st woman to ever be the lead character in an action movie.


Who is this? The one who played Ellen Ripley in Alien?


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Let's go.
> 
> @Lurko  and @KBD  almost got fucked
> 
> @MO is boss as fuck. @January is such a pussy


Nice camping equipment


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 14, 2022)

KBD said:


> Who is this? The one who played Ellen Ripley in Alien?


You could go way back before 1979.  
Like yeah, she must be her.


----------



## KBD (Dec 14, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> You could go way back before 1979.
> Like yeah, she must be her.


Hmm yeah, just the first one that came to mind. 

But at least Alien is a cult classic, hunger games? I don't remember the lead character's name, hardly any of the plot... Just the general concept.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 14, 2022)

KBD said:


> To exist is to suffer.
> 
> Death is a gift just waiting to be unwrapped, and it's the holiday season.


I Will choose the way i Will die


----------



## Redline (Dec 14, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> The fuck? I run away from…… what? What is this word? Cornucopia?

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 14, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> @Soca entrance theme.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lmao (Dec 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Or swap Trance out. Not too late. Who is next on the top posters list?


Add me next time you do this, Hunger Games is always dope. Last one in the colloseum was awesome.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Redline (Dec 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Well... Of course. All OL tourney are rigged.
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen any money in my PayPal account yet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 14, 2022)

Enjoy this Epic scene


----------



## DeVision (Dec 14, 2022)

I'm here for the hunger games shit talk. Let's start.

PS I like my teammate. <3


----------



## Redline (Dec 14, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I'm here for the hunger games shit talk. Let's start.
> 
> PS I like my teammate. <3


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 14, 2022)

I see this thread is on fire

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 青月光 (Dec 14, 2022)

Oh Hunger games!

Haven't played that in years now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 14, 2022)

青月光 said:


> I see this thread is on fire


----------



## Shanks (Dec 14, 2022)

Lmao said:


> Add me next time you do this, Hunger Games is always dope. Last one in the colloseum was awesome.


Sure. I'll do a tailored OL one soonish with lots of custom events and one piece related stuff.


----------



## Redline (Dec 14, 2022)

Lmaooooo..they are the best show around for real

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Sure. I'll do a tailored OL one soonish with lots of custom events and one piece related stuff.


----------



## Redline (Dec 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> ON a different note, tomorrow i have to fire someone in my team. Her performance is shit... but i still fucken feel bad


Go for It, She Is the One Who should feel bad about her performance in the First Place, which lead her to this

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 14, 2022)

Redline said:


> Go for It, She Is the One Who should feel bad about her performance in the First Place, which lead her to this


Yeah... but the decision is literally made with 24hrs. Can't even prepare myself emotionally yet.

My VP (Manager) left and now I report to the COO... reporting to these high level executives is like spending time with a tiger. People decisions are made so easily and quickly. Scary shit.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Yeah... but the decision is literally made with 24hrs. Can't even prepare myself emotionally yet.
> 
> My VP (Manager) left and now I report to the COO... reporting to these high level executives is like spending time with a tiger. People decisions are made so easily and quickly. Scary shit.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 14, 2022)

Lurko said:


>


Are you my boss?    

Or are you that girl?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (Dec 14, 2022)

Surely I’ll win, everyone loves perrin

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 14, 2022)

I am keeping it fair so I killed myself  this game is bullshit  


@Perrin @Lurko  you into fishing?

@Unresponsive good. Do some hiking will be fun.


----------



## Perrin (Dec 14, 2022)

Oh i see it’s roleplay:
Putting my experience of baiting users on the OL into realworld application i acquire four brown trout and a mod warning.
I use the flame and salt from the mod warning to season and cook my fish.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 14, 2022)

Just like here, @DeVision  and @Soca are always chummy

@Captain Quincy  GO GO GO@ Fuck @Nello up for not voting Nami.  

@Irene collecting fruits during a killing game?  

@Light D Lamperouge @Yamato  and @Shrike  gang bang and kills these 3 traders! @Ekkologix @January @KBD 

Okay, we can all ban KBD now. And the Bitch ass trader known as Go.d Usopp can go back to Mafia now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 14, 2022)

cant believe we lost the 3v3, u guys r too weak i had to do all the heavy lifting

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 14, 2022)

@ArabianLuffy the fuck is wrong with you? @Mysticreader only comes here to wish people happy birthday these days. 

@MO and @jesusus  good strategies

Yo @chinese baba guy. You still sleep in tents and shit and eat grass for breakfast? This is how you die of hunger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 14, 2022)

Dayum.


----------



## Perrin (Dec 14, 2022)

Im stuffed from my fish. Might make a little house from the bones and have a nap

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Are you my boss?
> 
> Or are you that girl?


----------



## MO (Dec 14, 2022)

I better win. If I dont the game is rigged.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## jesusus (Dec 14, 2022)

Waiting patiently in the bushes for a certain supermoderator to walk by

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Just like here, @DeVision  and @Soca are always chummy
> 
> @Captain Quincy  GO GO GO@ Fuck @Nello up for not voting Nami.
> 
> ...


me and @Nello

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 14, 2022)

@Yamato @Shrike

Reactions: Winner 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Shrike (Dec 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Just like here, @DeVision  and @Soca are always chummy
> 
> @Captain Quincy  GO GO GO@ Fuck @Nello up for not voting Nami.
> 
> ...

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 14, 2022)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 14, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Waiting patiently in the bushes for a certain supermoderator to walk by

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Let's go.
> 
> @Lurko  and @KBD  almost got fucked
> 
> @MO is boss as fuck. @January is such a pussy


@Gledania and @Redline died here btw. This game is so ruthless and fast people getting fucked without even knowing.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 14, 2022)

GG boys and girls. So many people died in just 1 day. At least I wasn't the first to die.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 14, 2022)

Looks like a good day.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 14, 2022)

@Shrike is a chick all along?   A badass one at that 1 vs 3!

Why would @Unresponsive  question his sanity? He seem pretty normal  ... right? RIGHT!

@MrPopo must be using dirty tricks. @Lurko  and @Nello  RIP.

@Light D Lamperouge  were you on your knees against @DeVision ?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 14, 2022)

Wow... all these pussy doing nothing and dying. DId @Irene  and @jesusus  died?


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Why would @Unresponsive question his sanity? He seem pretty normal  ... right? RIGHT!


How exactly do I play this game.


----------



## Redline (Dec 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Gledania and @Redline died here btw. This game is so ruthless and fast people getting fucked without even knowing.


Did a die? I thought i had spared lurko e kdb Lifes Like i did with Rollo ...well,  farewell...


----------



## Shanks (Dec 14, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> How exactly do I play this game.


You read my screengrab and shit talk about the event or start bitch talking about your sanity.


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> You read my screengrab and shit talk about the event or start bitch talking about your sanity.


I am A-Ok, I just haven't eaten in 24 hours.


----------



## Redline (Dec 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Wow... all these pussy doing nothing and dying. DId @Irene  and @jesusus  died?


This Is what It must feel like dying by dysenterie lol i dont envy those poor hunters


----------



## Lurko (Dec 14, 2022)

You can't kill our whole rep group.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 14, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Looks like a good day.


----------



## Lurko (Dec 14, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> How exactly do I play this game.


Hope Soca dosen't kill you.


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 14, 2022)

It was all a trick.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 14, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Hope Soca dosen't kill you.



 Why would she kill an innocent person.


----------



## Redline (Dec 14, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Hope Soca dosen't kill you.


----------



## Redline (Dec 14, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Why would she kill an innocent person.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 14, 2022)



Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 14, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Why would she kill an innocent person.


Who said I was.


----------



## Redline (Dec 14, 2022)

Those ruff ryders volumes 1 2 3 and 4 were something else

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 14, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Who said I was.


----------



## Redline (Dec 14, 2022)

jesusus said:


> Waiting patiently in the bushes for a certain supermoderator to walk by

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 14, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Who said I was.


So soca is your dupe.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 14, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> So soca is your dupe.


Maybe. Maybe not.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 14, 2022)

I just remembered something when I saw the guy on those springy legs.


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 14, 2022)

Lurko said:


> Maybe. Maybe not.


Damn I can't believe my own dupe has a dupe


----------



## Lurko (Dec 14, 2022)

Redline said:


> Those ruff ryders volumes 1 2 3 and 4 were something else


Jay Z stole everyone's shit. Guess we can't make fun of Drake now.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 14, 2022)

Literally nothing happens... except for @MrPopo  dying from hunger.

How do people die from hunger after just 1 day? 1 damn day! Weakass.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 14, 2022)

RIP guys,

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Literally nothing happens... except for @MrPopo  dying from hunger.
> 
> How do people die from hunger after just 1 day? 1 damn day! Weakass.


Resources gains


----------



## Soca (Dec 14, 2022)

Things looking pretty exciting.


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 14, 2022)

Soca said:


> Things looking pretty exciting.


What are you trying to do to shrike?


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @ArabianLuffy the fuck is wrong with you? @Mysticreader only comes here to wish people happy birthday these days.
> 
> @MO and @jesusus  good strategies
> 
> Yo @chinese baba guy. You still sleep in tents and shit and eat grass for breakfast? This is how you die of hunger.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## jesusus (Dec 14, 2022)



Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Soca (Dec 14, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> What are you trying to do to shrike?


not sure yet

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 14, 2022)

I;m nervous as fuck... have to fire this girl in 18 mins.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I;m nervous as fuck... have to fire this girl in 18 mins.


Remember to do it with a smile.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 14, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> Remember to do it with a smile.



 A mocking smile like this?


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> A mocking smile like this?


No a smile that'll cheer her up and then tell her to completely shatter her. Putting her in a state of where she's vulnerable. 
Or you can just be a reasonable person and do it the old fashion way. Tell her with the most serious face you have in your face arsenal.


----------



## KBD (Dec 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Just like here, @DeVision  and @Soca are always chummy
> 
> @Captain Quincy  GO GO GO@ Fuck @Nello up for not voting Nami.
> 
> ...




RIGGED

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lurko (Dec 14, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I;m nervous as fuck... have to fire this girl in 18 mins.


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I;m nervous as fuck... have to fire this girl in 18 mins.


Is she good (hot) looking?

Reactions: Funny 1 | Neutral 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 15, 2022)

How come @DeVision knows @Lmao ? And what are you guy doing to K-pop sensation @Irene ? 

Yes, everyone better watch out for that fucker Lmao!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 15, 2022)

I'm just gonna dance.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 15, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> Is she good (hot) looking?


I-Im sorry Ms.Megamilkers  but I'm afraid we are going to have to let you *gulp* go

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KBD (Dec 15, 2022)

@Skanks obviously rigged the game


----------



## Shanks (Dec 15, 2022)

KBD said:


> @Skanks obviously rigged the game


you spelt my name wrong


----------



## KBD (Dec 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> you spelt my name wrong


It's more accurate that way

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 15, 2022)

Alliance with Soca 
My bro Mickey tending my wounds
I let people get killrd by being strangled - Godfather style 
Light begging me


Damn. This game real af!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 15, 2022)

Hey @Shanks 
Hoe did she go?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DeVision (Dec 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> Hey @Shanks
> Hoe did she go?


I mean how did it go?

Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 15, 2022)

KBD said:


> I-Im sorry Ms.Megamilkers  but I'm afraid we are going to have to let you *gulp* go


No.


----------



## KBD (Dec 15, 2022)

ArabianLuffy said:


> No.




Are you sure we can't work something out Mr. Boss, sir?   

Shanks:   

Ok, I will fire @Unresponsive instead

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nello (Dec 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> RIP guys,


How is this possible, I didn't even make it to Laugh Tale


----------



## Shanks (Dec 15, 2022)

DeVision said:


> I mean how did it go?


HR did all the talking... She didn't even ask me 'why'. I guess she already knew the reason.


----------



## Nello (Dec 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> HR did all the talking... She didn't even ask me 'why'. I guess she already knew the reason.


Yeah when she noticed you overhearing her saying that Mihawk > Shanks, she knew it was over

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 15, 2022)

Happy Bday @Sloan!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Mysticreader (Dec 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @ArabianLuffy the fuck is wrong with you? @Mysticreader only comes here to wish people happy birthday these days.
> 
> @MO and @jesusus  good strategies
> 
> Yo @chinese baba guy. You still sleep in tents and shit and eat grass for breakfast? This is how you die of hunger.



An early exit this time, better luck next time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 15, 2022)

I can feel a ban coming my way, but I can't feel my face


----------



## Redline (Dec 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> RIP guys,


----------



## Redline (Dec 15, 2022)

KBD said:


> I can feel a ban coming my way, but I can't feel my face


Eheheheh


----------



## Redline (Dec 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> I;m nervous as fuck... have to fire this girl in 18 mins.


Done? How did It go? Did She propose to give you a head for staying? Or you ask her lasy minute? Lol


----------



## Redline (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 15, 2022)

Typical @Mickey Mouse always thinking that way,

@Unresponsive you're going to fall off and break your leg and then get killed!

@ArabianLuffy is the hero that we need. RIP @Lmao

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Unresponsive you're going to fall off and break your leg and then get killed!


I refuse


----------



## Redline (Dec 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Typical @Mickey Mouse always thinking that way,
> 
> @Unresponsive you're going to fall off and break your leg and then get killed!
> 
> @ArabianLuffy is the hero that we need. RIP @Lmao


Lmaoooooooo


----------



## Redline (Dec 15, 2022)

Unresponsive said:


> I refuse

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 15, 2022)

Who is @ArabianLuffy 's gang? How strong are their power? @Lmao is a tier 1 hoe. It should take alot to gang neg him to death

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Shanks (Dec 15, 2022)

Almost nothing happens on day 3.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 15, 2022)

@chinese baba guy! We need to take @DeVision  out and avenge Irene

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Redline (Dec 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @chinese baba guy! We need to take @DeVision  out and avenge Irene


----------



## Shanks (Dec 15, 2022)

WOW! @DeVision backstab both Mickey and Soca.

RIP in peace guys  @Mickey Mouse  and @Soca 

@Perrin @Yamato  . Hey Lurko, both of our OL rich guys are now together. You have no chance left

Reactions: Funny 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Lmao (Dec 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> How come @DeVision knows @Lmao ? And what are you guy doing to K-pop sensation @Irene ?
> 
> Yes, everyone better watch out for that fucker Lmao!


Nothing personal @Irene, just doing the job I was hired to do

Reactions: GODA 2


----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> WOW! @DeVision backstab both Mickey and Soca.
> 
> RIP in peace guys  @Mickey Mouse  and @Soca
> 
> @Perrin @Yamato  . Hey Lurko, both of our OL rich guys are now together. You have no chance left


My poor supplies.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 15, 2022)

Shanks said:


> WOW! @DeVision backstab both Mickey and Soca.
> 
> RIP in peace guys  @Mickey Mouse  and @Soca
> 
> @Perrin @Yamato  . Hey Lurko, both of our OL rich guys are now together. You have no chance left


----------



## Light D Lamperouge (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 15, 2022)

250~ to go! This thread will finish within the next 12 hours. You guys better not go to sleep and miss out.


----------



## aiyanah (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Unresponsive (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## aiyanah (Dec 15, 2022)

this is basically battledomers vs the death of the author.
imagine skeleton O D A trying to slap kids silly for saying luffy is meta warper in the year 2055 on the neuralink forums that will be in vogue.
he might actually do it himself if he's still kicking

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 15, 2022)

Go @Captain Quincy !! rip @Unresponsive  's head off for bad mouthing Shanks all the time.

@Yamato time to destroy @The Godfather

3 v 1 and gang bang @ArabianLuffy to death 

@Perrin you can save lives, but you can't save yourself huh?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 15, 2022)

And now we have @Yamato RIP. Do not worry, I will spend your money for you

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 15, 2022)

This means there there are only 4 left in the run. What is the prize for the winner again?


----------



## ArabianLuffy (Dec 15, 2022)

So it takes more than one to kill me, huh? and it includes a fucking MOD. 

I guess I feel like I'm a Yonko level.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 15, 2022)

@Light D Lamperouge @Shrike  

@MO  

@Captain Quincy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Lurko (Dec 15, 2022)

Yamato.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 15, 2022)

It looks like things are getting really spicy with the top 3.  

If you like to see more, please like, subscribe, and join patreon


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

Guess we know which one Baba picked

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

KBD said:


> Guess we know which one Baba picked


No 'Male'?  
No 'Female'


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

@Captain Quincy  it was good when it lasted


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

Final arc starts now. Good luck @Light D Lamperouge @MO @Shrike

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## MO (Dec 16, 2022)

Me and Big Mom are twinning. Okay!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> No 'Male'?
> No 'Female'


All the Chinese Baba guy needs is the Chinese


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

MO said:


> Me and Big Mom are twinning. Okay!


Trash the "admiral level" @Shrike please

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

Who is currently the world's strongest? Mihawk, Doffy or Big Mom?


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Who is currently the world's strongest? Mihawk, Doffy or Big Mom?


BM. 

But perhaps even more importantly it will never be Mihawk


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

@Light D Lamperouge remember the 1 rule of the tourney I host? Biggest bribes wins!


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Light D Lamperouge remember the 1 rule of the tourney I host? Biggest bribes wins!


Luckily he is called Light D Lamperouge and not Heavy D Lamperouge


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

KBD said:


> Luckily he is called Light D Lamperouge and not Heavy D Lamperouge


Yo, my dude light is the biggest underground Mafia around here. Unlike someone I know, he even managed to bribe @Irene  to vote on his side in the OL best girl tourney.


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Yo, my dude light is the biggest underground Mafia around here. Unlike someone I know, he even managed to bribe @Irene  to vote on his side in the OL best girl tourney.


That backstabbing skank  

I hope she spikes Babas tofusalad with bacon grease


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

KBD said:


> That backstabbing skank
> 
> I hope she spikes Babas tofusalad with bacon grease


Here. Love these rigged popularity contest 



Irene said:


> Rep me and leave comment with who u want me to vote and i will vote the one with most rep


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

Vivi is still the raining Miss Ohara...hmmmm. Maybe it's time for another round after 2 years?

Any new waifu that might be able to complete?


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Vivi is still the raining Miss Ohara...hmmmm.


She's the fucking whut mate

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Here. Love these rigged popularity contest


She needs to be brought to Justice. 

God forgives, I don't

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

Things are getting hot in here


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

Good good. We all know how BM and her fans operate alliances. Light is done for


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

KBD said:


> Good good. We all know how BM and her fans operate alliances. Light is done for


Funny only we're posting here.

Thread is almost over.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

This hunger game should finish in a few hours and then we spam until 10,000!


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

As a tribute to the final 3


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> As a tribute to the final 3


The final 3 are BM Zeus and Prometheus?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


>


Edgy baboon loving cringelord


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

KBD said:


> Edgy baboon loving cringelord


Monkey Lives Matter

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


>


Business partner of the decade

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Funny only we're posting here.
> 
> Thread is almost over.


We need to stay vigilant. The end of this thread is just a few pie images away


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

KBD said:


> We need to stay vigilant. The end of this thread is just a few pie images away


Should I finish the Hunger game and then the two of us spam?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

Only two of us here right now so there are less people to fight for the 10th thousand post


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

100 posts each is like 15 mins work,.lol


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

KBD said:


>


Is that a yes?


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

Nah I need to pretend that I'm doing a real job as well


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

KBD said:


> Nah I need to pretend that I'm doing a real job as well


So... I'll solo later  


Wait... it's morning in Europe now. People are starting to come online


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

The new OP needs to say there's a party at the clubhouse every Friday and link to @Mickey Mouse profile page


----------



## Soca (Dec 16, 2022)

@DeVision hoe

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Perrin (Dec 16, 2022)

Seriously, a pit?
Keen to see how i come back to life

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

@Light D Lamperouge you gotta start accepting fights! All that training for nothing. Rip.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

RIP @MO . Saitama level Doffy is just too much.






GG @Shrike

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

RIGGED


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

@Shanks doesn't just kneel in front of the mod, he reaches for the zipper

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

KBD said:


> @Shanks doesn't just kneel in front of the mod, he reaches for the zipper


It's call sucking mad dicks


----------



## Captain Quincy (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> @Light D Lamperouge @Shrike
> 
> @MO
> 
> @Captain Quincy


@MO not from a fellow Unohana stan

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> It's call sucking mad dicks


This is why you are unworthy of hosting the next thread.

Step down


----------



## Shrike (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: GODA 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

KBD said:


> This is why you are unworthy of hosting the next thread.
> 
> Step down


Glade you admit i rain supreme  

Feel my Coc

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

Now that Shrike is here, time to end this.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Glade you admit i rain supreme
> 
> Feel my Coc


Didn't feel a thing? Are you sure it's inside?

Reactions: Lewd 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Perrin (Dec 16, 2022)

Are u having a seizure?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Are u having a seizure?


No. I'm ending this thread.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Perrin (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> No. I'm ending this thread.


With pictures??


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

Reported for spam  

Then I get to claim the OP for myself


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

Perrin said:


> With pictures??


Yeah. Pushing to to 10,000 posts.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

KBD said:


> Reported for spam
> 
> Then I get to claim the OP for myself


You could help out, lol


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Perrin (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> Yeah. Pushing to to 10,000 posts.


Oh, like a fuse tripping


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

Perrin said:


> Oh, like a fuse tripping


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

Now now, who are the other 3 people lurking here?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

Better not snipe, else there will be blood


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

Take a chill pill


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

KBD said:


> Take a chill pill


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Perrin (Dec 16, 2022)

No usopp pics?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

Perrin said:


> No usopp pics?


I like these ones better, lol. You post Usopp pics.


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

The new OP has to me or Redline.. or Ren. 

The bootlickery of mods ends here


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

KBD said:


> The new OP has to me or Redline.. or Ren.
> 
> The bootlickery of mods ends here


Hahaha Fuck @Ren.


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

Where are you anyway  @Ren.  ?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

@Ren.  is dead


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

The difference between you and I is that you're fair like a maiden spreading 'er legs when there are mods around. 

I'm fair like King Solomon, ready split your baby. 

@Shanks


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

KBD said:


> The difference between you and I is that you're fair like a maiden spreading 'er legs when there are mods around.
> 
> I'm fair like King Solomon, ready split your baby.
> 
> @Shanks


Lol


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

btw


KBD said:


> The difference between you and I is that you're fair like a maiden spreading 'er legs when there are mods around.
> 
> I'm fair like King Solomon, ready split your baby.
> 
> @Shanks


btw, the hunger game wasn't rig


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

Shanks said:


> btw
> 
> btw, the hunger game wasn't rig


Sure whatever you say  

NOT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

KBD said:


> Sure whatever you say
> 
> NOT

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

Would be cool to tag Jeff here, he has email notifications on


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

After he lurks his inbox would flood


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

No one is posting?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

No one?

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

really?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

lol


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)




----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

ikoliuoiu


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

[]][\


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

]\


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

hmmm well. GG


----------



## Shanks (Dec 16, 2022)

Any mods around @Soca @Shrike  I'm going to create a new thread.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

After that spam ?  

All you get is JAIL


----------



## KBD (Dec 16, 2022)

RIP The last OL convo


----------

